# Potpomognuta oplodnja > Potpomognuta oplodnja > Potpomognuta oplodnja po klinikama >  Potpomognuta u PETROVOJ

## MIJA 32

drage moje
otvaram novu temu

*molim   vas budite:
- sažete
-informativne*

*molim   vas nemojte:
- vibrati (za to imate odbrojavanje)
-chatati jer   ćemo svaki chat brisati bez upozorenja*

 :Heart: SRETNO   SVIMA :Heart:

----------


## MIJA 32

kopiram info

UZV je u podrumu - od ulaznih vrata u glavnu zgradu - na vrata lijevo  kao prema poliklinici pa liftom dolje ili na vrata desno kao prema CEF-u  pa lijevo stepenicama prema dolje. Na UZV treba doći u vrijeme koje je  zakazano, po mogućnosti nešto ranije. Po dolasku predati uputnicu  primarnog ginekologa na šalteru.

Labos za vađenje krvi (hormoni,  ßHCG, spermiogrami i davanje ejakulata za AIH, IVF, ICSI) je u zgradici  iza glavne zgrade - proći s lijeve strane glavne zgrade, skrenuti iza  nje par metara desno ili od UZV izaći van kroz staklena vrata, skrenuti  nalijevo dvadesetak metara i zgrada je s desne strane.

Otvaranje  košuljice za "bolničko liječenje" - polukružni šalter ispred CEF-a;  sestra Matilda.

----------


## Gosparka

> kopiram info
> UZV je u podrumu - od ulaznih vrata u glavnu zgradu - na vrata lijevo kao prema poliklinici pa liftom dolje ili na vrata desno kao prema CEF-u pa lijevo stepenicama prema dolje. Na UZV treba doći u vrijeme koje je zakazano, po mogućnosti nešto ranije. Po dolasku predati uputnicu primarnog ginekologa na šalteru.


 
Ispravak (ukoliko se nije promijenilo od ožujka) : UZV se sada obavlja u ambulantama, ne u podrumu. Znači od ulaznih vrata u glavnu zgradu poći kroz prolaz na lijevo, proći pored lifta i opet lijeva vrata i dođete u čekaonicu gdje se nalaze ambulante. Uputnicu predati u kancelariju (uvijek otvorena) gdje su većinom dvije sestre. 

Ako sam ja nešto pogriješila, ispravljajte  :Smile:

----------


## tlatincica

Gosparka u pravu si, iako neki liječnici ponekad i dalje rade UZV u podrumu.
Dosta korisnih info možete naći na ovoj stranici.

----------


## tlatincica

I još bih dodala 



> Malo sam ponovila listu:
> *Sanjicka,Osijek -trudne!!!!!!!!*
> 
> *Mala26* -08/10
> *Pinny* -konzultacije 08/10
> *Mimi81* -konzultacije 09/10
> *Taca*-konzultacije 09/10
> *Plavusa007* -09/10
> *Dea2010* -?
> ...

----------


## kriistiina

Može li se u Petrovoj opća anestezija platiti? Vidim da svi dobiju 5mg apaurina, a ja bih željela anesteziju, pravu  :Sad: ... Znam da sam cmizdra, ali ... Hvala..

----------


## tlatincica

Ne znam na kakvu anesteziju misliš, ali ono što sam ja dobila bilo je prilično dobro, a vjeruj mi, tolerancija na bol mi je slaba do nikakva. Nisam osjetila ništa, spavala (nekih) pola sata, cijeli dan bila mamurna i malkice bljuvala poslije.
Kad krećeš?  :Smile:

----------


## plavuša 007

stvarno ne treba veća anestezija,malo nešto osjetiš,a 15 puta veča je bol od hsg-a a ne dobiješ anesteziju nego nešto malo u guzicu!

----------


## ZAUZETA

uuu, netko rek'o guzica, aaa.  istina,  ova anestezija je pd  (čitaj, p..... dim) naprema HSG,  ja sam mislila da mi lomi zdjelicu, al kratko traje

----------


## zrinkič

ne želim se uopće sjećat hsg-a.....najgore iskustvo u mom životu.....nakon toga su mi svi dolazili i govorili...nismo te htjeli plašiti!!!!!
drage moje...ja čekam....rujan i konzultacije za dalje...a do tada ciljamo....u petak radim test da vidim dal smo naciljali ovaj ciklus!!!!

----------


## sanja1

Zrinkič držim fige da ste dobro naciljali :Grin: .

----------


## Sanjička

A gdje nam je nestala *suzzie*??!!
Ja znam da je ljeto,ali zar ti ne kreces u postupak uskoro??????????

----------


## BHany

*oprostite na upadu…samo obavijest*
  Otvorile smo novi topic MPO trudnoća nakon svega pa vas pozivamo da ga posjetite, pročitate uvod i da nadalje tamo pišete svoje trudničke probleme i pitanja, kao i da bodrenje, slavlje te razmjenu osjećaja i stanja tijekom postupka i iščekivanja rezultata nevezanog za kliniku u kojoj se liječite dijelite na temama Odbrojavanje, Nakon transfera ili nekoj sličnoj.
  Hvala

----------


## ZAUZETA

jel itko uspije dobiti petrovu ovih dana, ja kad zovem nema nikog, ... imam CB od 5 mj,  sestra rekla da mi neće trebati novi a ja se malko pribojavam kasuma šta će tražiti... a krvne pretrage HIV i hepatitisi  imam od 12.mj 2009-. To sigurno moram ponovo,  jelda?

----------


## Snekica

Nemam pojma, mene isto to muči šta sa nalazima, a kad sam zvala, sestra mi je rekla da moram zvati iza 15.08. jer se tad vraća moja dr. Ali iskreno se nadam da mi neće ništa novoga tražiti.

----------


## ZAUZETA

evo, ja zvala i dobila, ne  mogu vjerovati.  Uglavnom,  nalazi ne smiju biti stariji od 6 mj.  Znaći ponoviti po potrebi.  Ja još moram obavit odvjetnika, psihijatra imam,  stari nalaz od 2 mj, mislim,  to neću ići ponovo, brige me.

----------


## sanja1

Zauzeta samo cb i papa se ponavljaju,svi ostali nalazi,uključujući psihijatra i pravnika rade se samo jednom i poslje više ne :Grin: .

----------


## zrinkič

cure...jel klomifen ima produženo djelovanje? pila sam ga za prošli ciklus kad smo išli na AIH......danas mi je 25 dc i cike su mi od jučer malo nabrekle....što kod mene nije slučaj pred mengu.

----------


## ZAUZETA

DA, Sanja1,  hvala ti, , to sam i ja pretpostavila.  Ipak moram ponoviti HIV i hepatitise i te gluposti jer su mi od 12 mj.  Osim krvne grupe, nadam se  :Smile:

----------


## tlatincica

OK! Koga ima/ koga nema nek' se javi!
Petrofke, bez obzira na stanje, tko je za kavicu slijedeći tjedan?

----------


## tlatincica

Kavica u srijedu od 17 nadalje, Bundek!

----------


## m arta

kriistiina ????
čekam izvještaj.  :Smile:

----------


## Sanjička

Dok cekamo kristinu evo vam moj izvjestaj

Jucer bila na pregledu i sve je SUPER
Sada sam 9+3tt i bebica je 26,4mm,srceko kucka.Dozivljaj je bio predivan,sve se vec vidi.Rukice,nogice-preslatko.
Bio je i mm s menom na uzv-u i sav se zbunio,bio je bas smijesan....
Jedino mi je tlak previsok ali rekla sam mu da je to mozda od uzbenja,ali ipak moram mjeriti svaki dan i biljeziti.Ako poraste moram se odmah javiti.
Eto za sada je to to,za tri tjedna imam kontrolu.
Ja ne mogu sutra na kavu,nikako.Mogu sve druge dane......Pusa svima

----------


## zrinkič

sanjička.....suze mi se kolutaju...nemoram više nikaj napisati!!! bila sam te već prije pitala...jeste vi to naciljali ili nemaš pojma kad je došlo do trudnoće?

----------


## kriistiina

Hej cure!

Jučer smo se vratili s mora, bila sam i u Petrovoj, dobila injekcije... Imamo 25 gonala f i 15 decapeptila... Menopuri mi nisu u protokolu kao što je bilo zadnji puta ..  Krećemo s prvom 5 dana prije M.. Pitala sam mogu li platiti pravu, opću anesteziju, a dr je rekao da se u bolnici ne plaća ništa i da ćemo se dogovoriti.. Što se folikulometrije tiče rekao je da mu super odgovara da mi to odradi dr u Osijeku i da kod njih dođem 2 dana prije punkcije ..  Baš sam se lijepo odmorila i sad jedva čekam da krenemo.... Sanjička sretna sam zbog tebe...  :Smile: 

Pusa!

----------


## suzzie2

*Sanjička* bravo za srčeko!  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 
Baš se veselim! I baš mi je žao što ne možeš na kavicu.

----------


## m arta

kriistiina, drago mi je da si se odmorila i da tako odmorna ideš u nove akcije.  :Smile:

----------


## kriistiina

Gdje nam je Osijek?? 

i ja bih na kavicu, ali eto ..... Možda kad budem bila u Zg par dana pa se nešto izdogovaramo...

----------


## Sanjička

> sanjička.....suze mi se kolutaju...nemoram više nikaj napisati!!! bila sam te već prije pitala...jeste vi to naciljali ili nemaš pojma kad je došlo do trudnoće?


Draga moja nis nismo ciljali kad ja nemam cikluse pa onda ne znam ni kad mi je ovulacija.Tak da se zbilja desilo, ne znam kak! :Laughing:

----------


## Sela

*Sanjicka* morala sam se javiti da ti zazelim sretan,sretniji,najsretniji nastavak trudnoce i hopsam od radosti sto bebolinac raste i napreduje tako sjajno i fantasticno!!!!!Samo tako i pazi na sebe,mjeri taj tlak kako kazu lijecnici...
Ti si sad kao ladja s jednim malim putnikom.Zelim ti sretnu plovidbu!!!!!

----------


## Sanjička

Hvala ti *Sela*!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!Bit ce to sve super,cim nam srceko kuca odmah mi je lakse.
Mozda je zbilja taj tlak bio od uzbudenja.
Jucer je bio ok 125/75.Ali mjerit cu ga ja svaki dan pa cemo vidjeti.
A ti draga????????Nekako si mi tiha,sta nam ti spremas ovih dana??????U kojoj si ti fazi?

----------


## tlatincica

Drage moje dogovoreno je: kava se odgađa za sutra, četvrtak u 17 h na Bundeku.
Jako, jako mi je žao za sve koji ne mogu doći. 
Kriistina javi obavezno kad si u zg!

----------


## Sela

Dbrjtr!Drage,ja na zalost necu moci doci na kavicu pa vi popijte koju dozu i za mene..
*Sanjicka* jesam nesto tisa ali vidis,svi su nesto utihnuli sto je i normalno s obz na dio godine,eto pa i ti nesto strajkas :Smile: 
Imam planove ali nisu vezani za Petrovu pa necu tu pisati o tome,ali cu ti rado poslati pp ako zelis.U fazi sam hibernacije i to mi jako tesko pada,pa znate mene..ne bi si dozvolila ni mjesec dana mira i pauze...Ali zato koristimo vrijeme tako sto radimo na poboljsanju mm spermiograma (opet  jedemo megatone voca-od bresaka,ribizla,jabuka,domacih sljiva,banana i pijemo BIOASTIN redovno,smanjujemo sjedenje za kompjuterom beskonacne sate) a ja se bavim mjerenjem lh i predvidjanjem ovulacije kako bi obavili keksic u pravom terminu,za svaki slucaj,nikad se ne zna....Evo pa ti si draga Sanjicka dobar primjer..
Kupila sam te trakice za mjerenje lh na saveontests.com i dosta sam zbunjena jer ako sam sve dobro radila,ovaj mjesec nisam imala ovulaciju.Prosli mjesec je js bila nezrela,pretprosli ih nije bilo..i mislim da je moja odluka i ti planovi koje imam vode u pravom smjeru...
Pusa svim kafenicarkama!!!!!!

----------


## osijek

Cao cure evo mene tu sam,pratim sto se dogada, ali nekako je zatisje pa nisam nista pisala.
Ja sam jucer bila na kontroli kod svoje gin. sada smo 14+3 tt, bebic je cca. 12 cm, lupa nogicama i mrda kao da vozi bicikl, srce kuca kao mali satic.
Sve je ok, pokupila sam uputnice da napravim sve sto je doc.K trazio, pa cu sada polako vadenje krvi, urin...a za 2 tj.kod doc.K u petrovu da vidimo sta on kaze.
Morat cu ovaj puta i od njega traziti slikicu, zadnji puta mi nije dao ni slikicu niti sam vidjela bebicu na uzv monitoru.
Probali smo jucer pogledati i spol, rekla je dr. da je jos ran, ali je svejedno gledala i kaze ili nemamo pisu ili ga je bebac dobro sakrio, e sada vidjet cemo hoce se pojaviti ili ne!
*Sanjicka* jesam ti rekla da ce sve biti super uzivaj i odmaraj i veseli se!
*Kriistiina* drago mi je da kreceakcija, drzim fige da uspijete od prve u petrovoj!

----------


## Sanjička

*Sela* naravno da zelim pp.OBAVEZNO!!!!Zao mi je sto ti ne mozes na kavu.....

----------


## taca70

Cure, uzivajte na kavici i nadam se da se vidimo ubrzo na iducoj pocetkom 9.mj kada krene action.Pusa.

----------


## suzzie2

Drage moje!

Evo prijavljujem početak mog pikanja i novog postupka i doslovno umirem od straha svaki put kad o tome razmišljam (a razmišljam stalno), istraumatizirana prethodnim iskustvima!

Jedva čekam da se i ovdje malo zahukta, pa da imam koga gnjavit  :Smile: .

Sad se selim sa svojim traumama na Odbrojavanje, da se moderatorice ne naljute na mene  :Wink: !

cmok svima

----------


## kriistiina

*ZAUZETA* ja imam nalaze HIV-a i svih tih briseva od 7/2009 i nitko mi ništa nije rekao niti me pitao... Još ja mislila ponoviti, ali nisam stigla do doktora i ponjela te stare nalaze i nitko ništa .....

----------


## ZAUZETA

Kriistiina, a kod kojeg si dr.a,  mislim da mom to ne bi promaklo,  već sam jednom imala špotanciju zbog starih nalaza

----------


## kriistiina

Ja sam kod Šimunića.. I još sam se bojala da će mi prigovoriti.... Ali kao sve u redu  :Smile:

----------


## gričanka

> ..i mislim da je moja odluka i ti planovi koje imam vode u pravom smjeru...


...za ostvarenje plana i ispunjenje želje, vibrrrrrrr iz sve snage  :Heart:

----------


## Sela

Hvala ti *la mamma* _gricanka_!!!!!!!

----------


## Snekica

Da se i ja malo javim! Lagano krećemo i mi u akciju! Danas obavila papa test da nam bude svježi, cb ćemo idući tjedan, i 31. idemo po injekcije! Vidjeti ćemo šta ćemo dobiti (mi smo kao na lotu, nikad neznaš šta ćemo dobiti), i onda sa onom slijedećom KREEEEĆEMOOOO! :Klap:   Sestra u Petrovoj mi je rekla da moram imati svježe samo papu i briseve, ostalo da može i staro! Kaže, osim ako nisam mjenjala krvnu grupu :Laughing: !
Suzzie, Kriistina, Sela  :Bye: 
Pozz i ostalima, trudnicama i čekalicama!

----------


## ZAUZETA

koliko ste vi čekale nalaze markera  hepatitis A B C i HIV. Ja danas dala krv i kaže žena 3 tjedna... mooolim?

----------


## suzzie2

*Zauzeta* HIV, hepatitis i krvnu grupu čekala 8 dana u Petrovoj u Zavodu za transfuziju krvi. Možda zbog godišnjih traje malo dulje?

*Snekica*  za akciju! 
Baš mi je drago da nas je sve više u akciji! Biti će veselije!

----------


## andream

Mi radili markere i HIV u Petrovoj prošli mjesec i čekali 8 dana. Sumnjam da je zbog godišnjih, jer je tada bila sredina 7. mjeseca. Možda zbog markera?

----------


## Snekica

U Puli se čeka od 8-21 dan ovisi o A, B, ili C, Hiv, zaboravila sam šta je kad bilo gotovo jer sam ih podigla kad su bili svi gotovi. Neznam kako je u Zg

----------


## mimi81

Evo cure da vam se javim nakon dugo vremena. Stalno vas pratim ali kako čekam pregled nisam se javljala. Nisam imala što pisati. Bila sam na godišnjem lijepo se odmorila. 
Želim sreću svim curama koje kreću u postupak! :Very Happy:

----------


## Sela

> Da se i ja malo javim! Lagano krećemo i mi u akciju! Danas obavila papa test da nam bude svježi, cb ćemo idući tjedan, i 31. idemo po injekcije! Vidjeti ćemo šta ćemo dobiti (mi smo kao na lotu, nikad neznaš šta ćemo dobiti), i onda sa onom slijedećom KREEEEĆEMOOOO!  Sestra u Petrovoj mi je rekla da moram imati svježe samo papu i briseve, ostalo da može i staro! Kaže, osim ako nisam mjenjala krvnu grupu!
> Suzzie, Kriistina, Sela 
> Pozz i ostalima, trudnicama i čekalicama!


Pa dobro,*Sneki* bilo je i vrijeme!!!!!Dosta plandovanja i jurcanja na motorima okolo!!!!
Nas jesenski vlakic nadobudnica krece!!!Hej koji ti je protokol?

----------


## Sela

Moze li mi koja izvijesce sa kavice na pp?Jucer sam  oko 19 isla s posla i cekala tram kod Malla i mislila na vas,jeste li jos koncentrirane na talog u salici??? :Smile:

----------


## tlatincica

Kavica je, kao i uvijek, bila izvrsna  :Smile: 
Curke u postupcima (a dobro znamo koje su to  :Grin: ) SRETNO! vibrrrrrrrrr~~~~~~~

----------


## osijek

svim curama koje kreću u postupak sretno, sretno, sretno!
jel netko od vas u petrovoj 30.08. oko 11h?

----------


## visibaba

cure, jel mi moze koja napisati koji je telefonski broj sestara tamo kraj ambulante?
hvala unaprijed :Smile:

----------


## Sela

> cure, jel mi moze koja napisati koji je telefonski broj sestara tamo kraj ambulante?
> hvala unaprijed


Broj sestara je 01/4604723 ako se ne varam,a mislim da ne.
U utorak cu ih vidjeti uzivo! :Smile:

----------


## Snekica

Sela, neznam koji protokol ću dobiti, 31. imam dogovor kod dr. za lijekove, papa će mi biti gotova za srijedu tako da joj odmah i to dofuram na uvid. Osijek, nažalost, kao šta sam i Seli napisala, gore sam dan nakon tebe. Ali ako je netko gore kad i ja, nek se javi! Trebala sam biti sad u utorak, ali mi papa ne bi bila gotova.

----------


## sanja1

Oho akcija kreće,puuuuuuuuuno sreće svima,cmok :Grin: .

----------


## ZAUZETA

znaći počelo se raditi u petrovoj,  ...  ja sam 30 al bit ću ogo 9 tamo da prije okrenem domov.   Tko zna radit sok od drenka nek mi pp, pliiiiz, ovi na receptima ignoriraju  :Smile:

----------


## kriistiina

Mice ja počinjem sa injekcijom decapeptyla 31.8. odnosno 24 dan.... Na prvi UZV idem tek 8 dan ciklusa, znači oko 10.09.... Zar nije to predug razmak, mislim, 12 dana ću si davati injekciju, a nitko me neće kontrolirati??? Inače sam u KBO išla od drugog dana ciklusa svaki drugi dan... Injekcije si dajem sama ..

----------


## pinny

Evo i mene! 

Moje konzultacije su preskocene i ne moram ici u Petrovu jer je doktor na duzem bolovanju. Sestra me zapisala za postupak u sijecnju 2011. 

Vidim da su neke vec krenule u akciju. Sretno svim curkama.  :Yes:

----------


## Denny

*Kriistiina*, bez brige, meni je sutra 14. decapeptyl, a tek prekosutra idem na uzv. Doduše, ja sam u Splitu, ali sve je to slično. Sretno!

----------


## pinny

*Kriistiina* sve je to ok. I ja sam u prvom postupku u petrovoj dosla 8 dc, a u drugom postupku 7 dc prvi puta na pregled. Nista ti ne brini i bravo za samopikanje.  :Klap: 

Sretno!

----------


## kriistiina

Hvala cure moje!  :Smile:  Morat ću ja vas još gnjaviti, samo čekajte kad krenem  :Smile:   :Smile: 

I da, manje me boli kad si dam sama i ne curi mi krv...

----------


## ZAUZETA

tko to ide na duže bolovanje?

----------


## zrinkič

pozdrav svima!!!!
10.rujna....konzultacije kod doktorice D......ima li smisla tražit IVF?? mi pokušavamo dobiti dijete ide 7-ma godina...i bili smo na AIH jednom....od ciljanih odnosa...naciljat ćemo neznam šta!!!

----------


## sanja1

Pa Zrinkič 7 godina pokušavate i još niste tražili IVF :Shock: ,brate mili pa šta čekate,trebali ste već odradit 4,5 AIH i onda ako nema uspjeha odmah na IVF.Obavezno naglasi doktorici da pokušavate već 7 godina,sretno :Grin: .

----------


## Kadauna

Ajde cure, ako ima koja od vad da zna pojedinosti vađenja hormona u Petrovoj da odgovori curi koja se sprema na vađenje a nije iz ZG: 


http://forum.roda.hr/threads/58498-V...BA%C4%8CAJ%29-!!





> Curke !
> 
> Molim Vas pomoć nisam iz Zagreba i trebam izvaditi hormone-uputnica mi  je za Petrovu.- E2,progesteron,testosteron,DHAES,fsh,...kortizol u 24 h  urinu,inzulin u 120 min OGTT od koliko sati trebam doći i mora li se  naručiti ???
> 
> (imala sam spontani u 9 mj.prošle godine i onda nakon toga pauza  ...trošila sam 3 mj.KLOMIFEN no ništa...mjesečno pijem i Dufhaston jer  imam neredovite cikluse.
> Sada sam dobila da moram obaviti sljedeće pretrage....čeka li nalaz dugo  ??
> Molim Vas da mi se javi netko sa sličnim iskustvima....
> 
> Hvala Vam !!!
> Dosta mi je hitno

----------


## osijek

kriistiina, nije ti to ništa čudno kao što su ti već rekli ja sam istoprvi put išla 7dc na prvi uzv, a drugi put 8 dc.
Što se davanja injekcija tiče ja sam sebi davala sama i tomi je bio spas jer nisamovisila onikome i ničem i nikada mi nije išla krv niti se išta vidjelo.

Svima koji kreću u postupak sretno i što prije velika beta.

I da i mene interesira koji to doktor ide na duže vrijeme.
Ja sam u ponedjeljak 30.-og tamo na kontroli u 11h hoće netko biti od cura tamo?
nadam se da nije moj doktor taj koji odlazi na neko vrijeme!

----------


## Sela

*Andri* probaj nazvati 01/4604-656,685,686,755,mozda uspijes koga dobiti na telefon.Koliko ja znam nema narucivanja s uputnicom,samo se dodje izmedju 7 do 9.Koliko se ceka na nalaze vjerovatno ovisi o vrsti pretrage,markerima i slicno...Najveca je guzva bas oko 7,mozda je najbolje predati iskaznicu i uputnicu iza 8 pa prema pola 9.Pozdrav!!!

----------


## Kadauna

Sela.....  :Kiss:

----------


## pinny

*Zauzeta i Osijek* u pitanju je doktor S. Ja sam zvala u petak i tada mu je bio zadnji radni dan i sestra me nije mogla naruciti kada ne zna kada ce se vratiti. Rekla je da nazovem krajem 9 mjeseca.

----------


## osijek

> *Zauzeta i Osijek* u pitanju je doktor S. Ja sam zvala u petak i tada mu je bio zadnji radni dan i sestra me nije mogla naruciti kada ne zna kada ce se vratiti. Rekla je da nazovem krajem 9 mjeseca.


 Dobro nije moj doktor u pitanju!

----------


## Sela

Dobrojutro,Petrunjele!
Pijem 3.(citaj trecu) nes jutros i rado dijelim :Coffee: 
Dan mi poceo u 2 35 am tako da vam je jasno otkud toliki unos kofeina.
Ovih dana nam cekaonica ambulante jos uvijek izgleda poluprazna,il se to meni samo cini?
Jel netko zna hoce li nam se vratiti sestra Irena?
Sto ce sad biti sa nemalim brojem pacijenata dr S.?Prebaciti ce se ne druge lijecnike.Mislila sam da ce to sa dr S. Petrova nekako rijesiti,ali ocito nije lako.Ljecnicka profesija nosi sa sobom ogromnu odgovornost,nicemu ne treba prilaziti olako,a desava se sve cesce da se odnose prema nama upravo tako.
Btw,mililo mi se vidjet bolnicu nakon ljetne stanke;u pocetku mi se cinilo da tamo nekako ne pripadam,kao "sto ja ovdje trazim",ali podsjetila sam se na zivotne prioritete i ne tako slavnu proslost koju imam s njom;usprkos kojoj se veselim nastavku suradnje i bliskoj buducnosti!!!!!
pusa curke trudnice,cekalice i u postupcima!! :Zaljubljen:

----------


## suzzie2

Dobro jutro!
*Sela* kava je baš sjela, ja sam na nogama od 5,30 am ali imam osjećaj da mi dan već traje i traje i traje.

Istina, Petrova je još prazna, svega nas je nekoliko u postupku, na uzv nas je bilo čak tri! Ali dobra vijest je da se sestra Irena vratila! 

Malo sam te izgubila, bila si na konzultacijama za prirodni IVF?

----------


## zrinkič

jutro......sestra Irena je trenutno na godišnjem...koji doktor S, Strelec ?....a 7 godina....karijera, pa smo se dvaput kućili..., pa ja operirala tumor u čeljusti na čijoj mi kontroli pronašli karcinom sinusa....i konačno početkom ove godine krenuli i za bebačem. meni najteže pada šta je sve u savršenom redu....mislim da je to najgora dijagnoza steriliteta. i sad mi se ljudi zgražaju kad velim da idem na bioenergiju..........ja još savršeno funkcioniram!!!!! a i znam da će i naša sreća doći.....strpljivo ju čekamo!

----------


## tlatincica

Drage moje prenosim vam vesele pozdrave od Sanjičke!
Nakon kratkotrajnog krvarenja, Sanjička leži i na mirovanju je.

----------


## sanja1

Sanjička :Heart: ,pusa.

----------


## zrinkič

sanjička....pusa.....i miruj...ima da ležiš ko bubica i m da te mazi i pazi!!!!

----------


## NINA30

zrinikić potpuno te razumijem kod nas isto tako sve ok a bebe nema za poludjet na kraju je zaključak svih ljudi da ja i moj muž jednostavno neznamo "praviti djecu" već su napravili sprdnju da dođemo da nam oni kao pokažu kako se to radi kreteni!

----------


## Sela

Ufff,pa nism znala da nam *Sanjicka* ima ikakvih problema..drz se draga,miruj... :Love: 
*Suzzie* nisam ti ni u kakvom postupku,to je bio zaostao termin za konz jos iz lipnja nakon neuspjelog stimuliranog,nista prevazno...
Juppi,drago mi je za Irenu,trebat ce nam takva sestra!!!!

----------


## dariaaa

jel se tko cure pribilježio u prirodan postupak .šta dr.Strelca nema ko ga mijenja ????

----------


## Sela

Jel je dr S tvoj lijecnik?Jesi zvala Petrovu i saznala tko ga mijenja?
Meni danas 1dc jos jednog ciklusa kojeg necu koristit za ista.Ajaj,to je kao kad ulovis zlatnu ribicu pa je natrag bacis u more hihhhiii.
Ili nadjes 100 kn na podu u ducanu pa ih podignes i das trgovkinji....hihhhii jos jednom..BRRRRR,kad ce taj listopad!!!!!!!!!! :Grin:  :Heart:

----------


## kriistiina

*Sanjička* drži se i miruj.. Šaljem pusu! 

*ZAUZETA* ja sam na bolovanju od 10.09. pa do daljnjega..Nadam se da se na posao vraćam tek nakon porodiljnog....  Mogu pa zašto da to ne iskoristim.. 

*Sela* ja sam sada 7 mjeseci potratila za bezveze. Kad sam u Osijeku pitala da idemo bar na prirodni rečeno mi je da bolnica nema novaca i da su svi sada jako nervozni, da mogu raditi samo po 2 IVF-a mjesečno i da tu onda rade stimulirane.....  :Sad:  Užas!!! Ali zato još malo pa krećemo  :Smile:

----------


## osijek

*Sanjička* mislimona tebe, samoodmaraj i sve će biti u redu!
*Kriistiina* to što se radi u kbo ja ne mogu vjerovati kao da nikome nije stalo do toga da i parovi koji imaju problema ipak uspiju doprinjeti natalitetu o kojem svi toliko pričaju!!!

----------


## kriistiina

Osijek reći ću ti samo da sam lijekove u KBO naručila 13.04. i još uvijek ih nisam dobila... Sestra P mi je rekla u 11 mjesecu ili najkasnije do 3/2011...... I totalno se slažem s tobom, grozno...

----------


## mazica79

Drage cure evo napokon da vam se i ja javim sa dobrom viješću. 
  Nakon prvog neuspješnog IVF-a u drugom mjesecu, a u očekivanju drugog u devetom mjesecu, u četvrtom mjesecu spontano sam ostala trudna (unatoč lošem nalazu  - OAT). 

Trudnoća nije krenula baš najbolje (krvarenje) pa zbog toga nisam ranije pisala ali je sada sve OK pa se sada javljam. Naša bebica sad ima 18 tj. i očekujemo malog dečkića. 

Toliko za sada od mene a svima vama puno sreće i ne gubite nadu jer kao što vidite sve je moguće. 



Pozdrav i držite se!!!

----------


## suzzie2

> Drage cure evo napokon da vam se i ja javim sa dobrom viješću. 
> Nakon prvog neuspješnog IVF-a u drugom mjesecu, a u očekivanju drugog u devetom mjesecu, u četvrtom mjesecu spontano sam ostala trudna (unatoč lošem nalazu - OAT). 
> 
> Trudnoća nije krenula baš najbolje (krvarenje) pa zbog toga nisam ranije pisala ali je sada sve OK pa se sada javljam. Naša bebica sad ima 18 tj. i očekujemo malog dečkića. 
> 
> Toliko za sada od mene a svima vama puno sreće i ne gubite nadu jer kao što vidite sve je moguće. 
> 
> 
> 
> Pozdrav i držite se!!!


Ovakve me vijesti uvijek podsjete da neko gore ipak misli i na nas!

*Mazica* čestitam od srca!   :Klap:

----------


## sanja1

Mazice kakva predivna vijest,čestitam i tebi a bome i tm :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: .

----------


## Sela

*Mazice* koja sreca!!Cestitam!

----------


## Snekica

Mazice, jeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: ! Konačno!
Čestitam i opet i opet i opet!!!  :Kiss:

----------


## pinny

*Mazice* cestitam i tebi i tm!  :Very Happy: 

*Sanjicka* saljem pusu.  :Kiss:  

(*Suzzie2* pratim sve i drzim fige ovih dana)

----------


## zrinkič

baš volim ovakve vijesti....daju mi nadu!!!!
pusa svima!

----------


## osijek

*mazice* čestitam od srca i školski do kraja ti želim!

----------


## mimi81

Mazice drago mi je zbog vas, sretno!
Sanjička drži se bit će sve ok!

Ostatku ekipe pozdrav iz uzavrele Dalmacije! :Bye:

----------


## Sela

Dobrojutro svima!Stiglo nam prvo kisno skoro jesensko jutro,nagovjestaj ,usprkos svjezini ,uzavrelog MPO perioda,barem za Petrovu.
Cujem da druge bolnice imaju problem sa lijekovima,drzim fige sa ce se situacija srediti..Kod nas je jos sve u redu,zar ne?Vise ni sama nisam sigurna.
Ionako nam je mogucnost uspjeha u ljecenju svedena na minimalne postotke,pa sad jos i to..udri po nama..Vise nam drzava nije u banani,sad je u papayi.. :Evil or Very Mad:  U u smislu "pa-pa dostojanstvenom zivotu i osnovnim ljedskim pravima"..
Pozdrav svima u raznoraznim stanjima!!!*Suzzie* mislimo na tebe!!!! :Heart: 
Usreci nas...

----------


## mimi81

Dobro jutro cure!
Ja sam u sri na kontroli u Petrovoj oko 10h pa ako koja od vas bude tamo, javite se...
Pusa svima  :Heart:

----------


## suzzie2

Danas štoperica, u ponedjeljak aspiracija, baš me frka!  :Shock:  :Shock: 

Skupljam sve vaše dobre želje i držim se čvrsto za njih!  :Love:

----------


## Snekica

*Suzzie2* ne brini, sve će biti u redu!

----------


## kriistiina

*Suzzie2* sretno!    :Smile:

----------


## tlatincica

Suzzie, znači počinje!!!  :Dancing Fever: 
Koliko folikula se vidi? Koja su veličine? U koliko sati je štoperica?  :Very Happy: 
Jesi možda čula kakva je situacija sa lijekovima- ima li ih dovoljno?

Pinny, zašto te nije preuzeo neki drugi doktor? Pa nisi vjenčana za ovog koji je na bolovanju da ga moraš čekati  :Rolling Eyes: 

Mazica79  :Heart: 
Kriistiina, i ti sad počinješ?  :Yes:

----------


## suzzie2

*Tlatincice* ne znam ni koliko folikula ni koje veličine i mislim da je bolje tako, inače bi već cijeli net pretražila i izmislila 100 novih kombinacija zašto neću dospjeti do aspiracije! 

Nisam čula da ima ikakvih problema u Petrovoj s lijekovima, ja sam ih dobila i više nego što je trebalo, bez problema.

*Kristiina, Snekica, Zauzeta* i sve cure koje kreću u 9 mjesecu, jedva čekam, pa da se zajedno možemo veseliti našim uspjesima!  :Smile:

----------


## kriistiina

*tlatincice* od utorka sam pikalica  :Very Happy: .... Jedva čekam da krenemo!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## sanja1

Suzzie sretno draga :Klap: .Joj bit će čekanja bete,baš se veselim kad je ovako poletno i aktivno :Grin: .
Kristiina sretno s pikanjem :Yes: .

----------


## Sela

Dobrojutro,opet nudim kavicu :Coffee: 
*Kristiina* ti si nam sljedeca pikalica?Ajoj ovdje se zakuhava situacija!!!
Bit ce napeto kao u trilleru.
Ove jeseni mora biti zacetih beba,nema druge,rode i sismisi su naje....uuups :Embarassed:   :Yes:   :Grin:

----------


## zrinkič

krećemo ha???? ja ću danas znati kada idem na konzultacije....D se vraća s godišnjeg....nadam se da ćemo ulovit rujanski ciklus!!!!! Suzzi2....uz tebe sam....držim fige i neka to bude prva beba od jesenskog vlakića!!!! kristiina......ti si druga.....a mi ostale ćemo se isto posložiti...još malo!!!!!! bit će to lijep Božić ove godine!!!! (šta mogu...kad je već zahladilo)......pusa svima!!!

----------


## nataša

> *Suzzie2* sretno!


  kriistiina, malibox ti je pun, a ja ti pišeeem :Smile:

----------


## ZAUZETA

Suzzie2,  kako je bilo,  nadam se sve u redu  :Smile: . Ja dobila danas lijekove (ormar je pun da ne brinete vi koje ih morate još podići)  i od danas odmah pikado.  Danas mi je baš bio dobar dan, sve mi se poklopilo, vlak, tramvaj, doktor, termin, bus, ma sve (malko ova kiša došla nezvana, ali i u njoj ima nećeg pozitivnog,   :Smile:  ).  Jedini upitnik dal će mi stići napraviti markere na vrijeme, al o tome ću brinuti kasnije, zar ne?

----------


## zrinkič

Zauzeta.....šta se za takav postupak sve dobije u bolnici?? ne kupuju se hormoni, pa štoperica i to??? daj mi malo, molim te pojasni postupak...od kojeg dc se pika i šta:::!! please!

----------


## loks

*snekice* draga sretan sutrašnji početak i naravno da ti je ovo zadnji postupak, a onda ne želim čut ni u shoping da ideš u Zg, dosta je bilo tog Zagreb grada  :Wink: !
sretno svim ostalim dragim ženama koje se bore za svoju još nerođenu djecu...doći će svima nama sunce i radost i veselje...samo je tako jako teško to čekanje i traje i traje, nikada kraja....
pusa!!!

----------


## Sela

Mala26-konz 08/10 ??Mimi81-konz 09/10Taca-konz 09/10Plavusa007-konz 09/10Zrinkic-konz 09/10Snekica-09/10Zauzeta- 09/10 -pikalicaKristiina-09/10 -pikalicaSuzzie2-09/10 -transfer?Ivana87-smrznute oociteSanja1-12/10Tlatincica-12/10Sela-12/10 (ima neka posla i ranije)Pinny-01/11(i ona upotpunjava praznine)




Evo nam mali podsjetnik,nadam se da ce se javiti jos cura i podijeliti s nama svoja iskustva... :Heart:  :Heart:

----------


## tlatincica

ZAUZETA juhuuuu! Napokon! Ti i Kriistiina ste sad pikalice! Cure, što ste dobile? 
Dobro je znati da lijekova ima, pfuu.
Suzzie nestrpljivo čekamo izvještaj!
Sela, hvala za listu  :Smile:

----------


## ZAUZETA

Tlatinčica,  ja dobila gonale, menopure i ovitrelle.  Znači, sve  :Smile: .  
Zrinkič,  otprilike, ukratko...  na zadnjem pregledu kod doktora dobiješ protokol (shemu kako koristiti lijekove koji dan) i podigneš lijekove(hormone) kod sestre.  Kad počne menzes taj prvi dan zoveš kliniku (mislim da je br 4604 743), kažeš pacijent si tog i tog,  menzes je došao, da li da kreneš sa terapijom (računaš kao prvi dan ako je došao tokom dana prije 17-18h,  mora biti baš svježa krv da bi računala prvi dan).  Sestra će ti reći da li da kreneš sa terapijom. Idući dan (znaći, drugi dan ciklusa)između 17 i 18 h (kažu treba u isto vrijeme, barem približno) bocneš se ili dođeš u Petrovu pa te oni bocnu (poneseš svoje ljekarije).  7. dan dolaziš na UZV na kojem dr vidi kako jajnici reagiraju i određuje sa čime da nastaviš.  Javi se ako još što trebaš  :Smile:

----------


## kriistiina

:Bye: 

Evo, ja dobila gonale, decapeptyle i ovitrelle. S terapijom krećem 4 dana prije M. 

*ZAUZETA* broj telefona si dobar napisala! Kad ti krećeš s prvom injekcijom?

----------


## ZAUZETA

krenula danas jel mi je M došla jućer,  pa je doktor malo požurio da ne propustim ovaj ciklus  :Smile:

----------


## kriistiina

Zauzeta nas dvije smo buduće trudnice, nema zaje...cije  više  :Smile: ! Dogovoreno???

----------


## suzzie2

Aspiracija prošla ok, anestezija vrhunska, čini se 8 js (različite kvalitete), čekamo sutra za dalje.

Cure, hvala na vibricama, upalilo je (bar za ovu fazu)!  :Yes: 

*Kriistiina* i *Zauzeta* držim fige!

----------


## Sela

To smo cekali *Suzzie!!!!!**Kristiina i Zauzeta* samo naprijed!!!*Sneki* danas ides po dogovor za lijekove????Kad ti kreces s pikanjem?
Akcijaaaaa!!!!!

----------


## zrinkič

ne da vlak kreće....zahuktao se pošteno.....sutra 8:45 konzultacije.........lovimo rujanski ciklus!!!!! tko je sutra u zagrebu?

----------


## sanja1

Ma bravo Suzzie :Very Happy: ,bit će tu odličnih embrijića :Klap: .
Zauzeta i Kriistiina~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~prvo za dobru produkciju jajnika a onda ćemo za punkciju i ostalo :Grin: .

----------


## osijek

cure čitam vas i držim vam fige da svima upali od prve, da nam što prije prijavite pozitivne bete!
akcija je počela jučer sam vidjela po količini ljudi u čekaonici kad sam bila na kontroli!
svima puno sreće!

----------


## ZAUZETA

hahaha,  Kriistiina,  deal  :Smile:

----------


## Bab

Hej drage Petrovke, evo mene ponovo k vama, nadam se da me primate  :Smile: 
Upravo sam se naručila kod dr P-B na konzultacije i dobila termin 04.10. u 10:45

Baš me zanima šta će mi reći i kad ću dobiti termin za postupak.

Svima koje ste u postupku i u niskom startu želim da Vam jesenski vlakić donese sreću,a nama koji malo kaskamo za vama sve isto, samo malo kasnije.
pusa curke svima :Kiss:

----------


## luna1

ej oprostite kaj upadam, al mi treba pomoć jeli u Petrovoj u labaratoriju vade ove hormone TSH, FT4,ANTI TG I TPO da ne idem bez veze u Zagreb ako ne vade. Hvala curke.....   (Bab zbunjena sam....kaj ne ideš u Vili na postupak?)

----------


## lastavica1979

te hormone mozes i na rebru izvadit

----------


## Sela

*Lunci* mozes vaditi u Petrovoj,ali oni salju uzorak na Rebro i onda cekas 2-3 tjedna na nalaz.Tako da mozes odmah vaditi i na Rebru .Uz uputnicu i povijest bolesti na kojoj ti pise da  je vadjenje preporuka ljecnika, nema cekanja.Vadis u odjelu odmah pored glavnog ulaza,prva vrata,nekih 10 m dalje-odjel radiologije najbolje ujutro do 9.Ako nemas preporuku lijecnika na povijesti bolesti vec samo uputnicu narucit ce te da cekas 3 mjeseca.Tako je to na Rebru.Sve provjerila na vlastitoj kozi...pusss

----------


## Sela

Draga *Bab* pa dobrodosla k nama!!!!I jos brze otisla....Nek ti Petrova donese srecu!!!Kad vec Vili nije..Pridruzi nam se uskoro na listi..Kako to da si izabrala Petrovu?Jel zbog biologa? :Grin:

----------


## Sela

*Snekica*  steta sto  od jucer nisi citala poruke...Kako je bilo danas??????

----------


## pinny

*Suzzie2* bravo za js.  :Klap: 
*
Kriistina i Zauzeta* sretno curke!  :Heart:

----------


## Bab

Sela, hvala na dobrodošlici...i ja se nadam da ću brzo otići na neki drugi pdf, što želim i svima vama. I da, Petrova je bio moj izbor zbog dragog biologa Patrika koji je do sada uvijek imao puno uspjeha sa našim malobrojnim plivačima. Nadam se da će tako i dalje biti  :Smile: 

Luna, draga moja, idem ja i u Vili odradit svoj dogovoreni postupak, ali Petrova mi je back up...daj Bože da mi neće trebati, ali s obzirom na moje iskustvo sa biokemijskim, pušem i na hladno i bolje da imam već za dalje planove. Taman si računam da bi negdje na proljeće mogla doći na red za neki postupak( makar i prirodnjak), pa se taman stignem malo odmoriti od svega između Vilija i Petrove.

Eto, pusa svima i čitamo se  :Kiss:

----------


## sanja1

Dobrodošla Bab :Wink: .

----------


## Snekica

*Suzzie*, super za JS, eh, sad čekamo ET! Uhhh! Opet isčekivanje! ...ali slatko...
*Zauzeta i Kriistina*, dobar početak!
*Bab*, dobro došla!
*Loks*, ...a šta da ti kažem...! U shopping ...UVIJEK...!
*Sela*, šmrc, sorry!!! (objašnjenje ti je u pp...)

Eh, sad *ja*! ...Finally!
Dobila sam lijekove, od prvog dana decapeptyl, od drugog do četvrtog po 3 Gonala, od petog do sedmog dana po 2 Gonala, osmi dan UZV (*Sela..*.u Zg!)

----------


## mare157

*snekice* da ti poželim sreću na ovom topicu, neka ovo bude zadnji postupak, neka krenu trudničke mučnine i da napokon stigne vaše malo zlato da možemo profeštat!  :Laughing: 
Svim curama također želim sreću u postupcima, puno hrabrosti i strpljenja i jedna kolektivna ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za sve!

----------


## Snekica

Hvala, draga! Btw, neke mučninice imam već par dana, ali biti će da mi ovulacija ima neke čudne simptome...  :Laughing:

----------


## tlatincica

Sneki, sumnjiva si mi  :Grin: 
A već smo ovdje imali slučajeva da uoči postupka ostanu trudne, mhm  :Wink: 
U svakom slučaju sretno!
Cure, samopikalice, kako ide?

----------


## Snekica

Eh, *Tlatinčice*, da bar, nego mi se to desilo i kod zadnje ovulacije. Možda se i ranije događalo, ali nisam išla za time! Bo! A i LH test pokazao 2 crtice, čak sam zamišljala da je to pregnancy test i da su se pokazale 2 crtice  :Laughing: 
Jel imao netko slične simptome?

----------


## tlatincica

Zaboravila sam pozdraviti Bab- dobro nam došla.
Čitala sam te na privatnim klinikama pa mi se čini ko' da si naša  :Grin:

----------


## Bab

*tlatincice, Sanja1, pinny, Sela*  i sve ostale cure, baš ste jako drage...
Baš mi se sviđa kak na Vašem pdf-u vlada pozitiva...baš se osjeti neka povezanost između svih Vas...svaka čast.
I jako mi je drago da me primate u svoje društvance...samo se nadam da ćemo se sve jako brzo preseliti na neke druge pdf-ove, a na ovome ostati zbog nostalgije za "nekim drugim vremenima"

pusa svima, drage moje  :Kiss:

----------


## ZAUZETA

Ciao Bab,  neka te malo i tu, jesi izabrala dr.a?  I kakvi su ti planovi?   Ja prvi dan probala pikati u trbuh ali mi se to nije baš svidjelo, pa nastavljam u nogu,   navika...

----------


## Bab

Zauzeta, kod dr. P-B sam. Dobila sam preporuku za nju ili dr. V, ali se kod njega duže čekalo pa me sestra stavila onda kod nje. Ma ja vjerujem da su svi doktori ok i da će svatko od njih znati dovesti nas do punkcije. A dalje je najbitniji biolog, a u Patrika imam ogromno povjerenje( do sada se pokazao izuzetnim biologom i čovjekom).
A planovi...04.10. imam konzultacije pa ću onda vidjeti šta će mi reći. Do onda ću imati sve friške nalaze. Ne znam kolko se čeka na postupak tako da ni nemam neki plan. Osim što u 11 mjesecu idemo odraditi naš zadnji Vili-pokušaj. I to je ukratko to.
Ajme, meni to pikanje u nogu zvuči grozno...meni su rekli da si fragmin mogu pikati u trbuh ili nogu, ali iskreno ne mogu si zamislit kak bi se u nogu piknula...na trbugu ipak ima više špekeca, pa mi se čini lakše. Mene u trbuh nije niš bolilo pa sam tak i nastavila.
Samo ti i dalje vježbaj pikado i nek tekma završi sa najmanje troznamenkastom brojčicom  :Smile:

----------


## kriistiina

Hej! 

Ja sam bila hrabra cijelo vrijeme, jedva čekala da krenem, smješkala se... I onda jučer, držim injekciju u ruci i rasplačem se ...... Ah, valjda sve provalilo iz mene... Bockam se u stomak, tako mi je najlakše...  :Smile: 

Trebala sam dobiti u sub, ali danas krenilo... Zvala sam dr. Š, kaže ako nije jako da ne brojim dan, a ako je jako da brojim kao 1dc.... A meni niti je jako niti je slabo, ne znam... Odlučit ću do 17h jel pravo ili nije... Javim se, pusaaaaaaaaaaaaa

----------


## tlatincica

To je i moja vječna dilema- jel prvi dan ono kad brlja al opet je krv, ili šta? Dođe mi da odem doktoru pa nek on procijeni :zbunjola_na_kvadrat:

I ja sam bila hrabra dok nisam uzela prvu injekciju- pa gledam, pa ciljam, pa odmjeravam, pa opet ciljam, pa ne ide, pa u lijevu ruku pa u desnu...  :Laughing:

----------


## kriistiina

Strašne smo!!!  :Grin:  

Već danas kontam da će biti bolje jer jučer umjesto da sam se piknula ja polakoooooooo........ Uh, danas mora biti bolje! Ako mi malo ostane tekućine onako na koži, to je ok?

----------


## Snekica

Do prije par dana mislila sam i ja početi sama s pikanjem, ali nakon vas mislim da će mi ipak uletiti frendica! MM je rekao da mi on ne može nanositi bol koliko god ona slatka bila (kao bi on, ali...ipak... bolje ne :Laughing: )!

----------


## kriistiina

Ako ti može pomoći frendica ok, ali meni nekako najbolje da ja to sama. Ne ovisim o nikome....  :Smile:  I nitko to ne zna kao ja  :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile: ... Malo sam umišljena, jel?! 

Pusa

----------


## taca70

Tlatincica, inbox se ponekad mora pocistiti...

----------


## tlatincica

jesam  :Embarassed:   :Saint:

----------


## zrinkič

cure...pozdrav!!!! ja jučer obavila konzultacije kod doc. P-B. vratila se kući sa puuunom vrečicom ljekova!!!!!
da....za par dana postat ću pikalica!!!!! ajme...kolko je to injekcija...ja pojma nisam imala...cijela polica u frižideru!!!! krajem rujna smo u IVF postupku! sinoć sam svako m alo otvarala frižider....da bi me na kraju i panika uhvatila----kako željeti a ne nadati se.......moram posložiti glavu brzo!!!

----------


## Sela

Bravo *Zrinkic* ulazis ekspresno u jesenski vlakic!!!!!! :Very Happy:

----------


## zrinkič

sela.....JA SE BOJIM......jel to normalna pojava?....

----------


## mimi81

Zrinkič šteta kaj se nisi javila...i ja sam jučer bila u Petrovoj...

----------


## tlatincica

Zrinkič, nemaš se čega bojati- znaš koji ti je cilj  :Smile: 
Zato, samo hrabro!
Mimi, što je novoga kod tebe?

----------


## Sela

*Zrinkic* kakav strah?????Nema mjesta ikakvom strahu!!!!Jesi musko ili sta???? :Laughing: 
Sve sto te bude interesiralo u vezi pikanja,javi se nama kokama iskusnjacama!!!!
Vjerujem da se za prvi puta neces sama pikati vec ces se dati nekom bliskom??
Samo hrabro!!
*Tlatincice* kad cemo neku kavu?*Sanja1* nisam te dugo vidjela. :Yes:

----------


## mimi81

Evo ja sam uspjela dobiti termin za 11. mjesec. Sva sam komplicirana, tako mi je doktor rekao... :Razz:

----------


## Sela

*Mimi81* sto si dogovorila u Petrovoj? Evo mi i odgovora gore,Bas smo telepate.

----------


## kriistiina

*Zrinkič* sretno s pikanjem i nemoj se bojati, stvarno nemaš zašto, vidjet ćeš i sama.. Samo misli na ono što te čeka kad prestaneš s injekcijama  :Smile: .. Jedan mali anđeo! .. to me uvijek drži...

----------


## tlatincica

> *Tlatincice* kad cemo neku kavu?*Sanja1* nisam te dugo vidjela.


Ready when you are  :Coffee: 
Šta da kažem- nemam djece, imam razumnog muža, normalan posao i uvijek vremena za kavu  :Grin: 
Ok, ima tu sad novih Petrofki, puno ih se mota po ZG, pa cure znate što vam je činiti, nemojte da vas moram ganjati oko bolnice  :Cool: 
Možemo organizirati i tečaj pikanja- al za to će nam trebati diskretan i slabo prometan kafić- i ne zaboravite ponijeti svoje igle   :Laughing:

----------


## sanja1

Ja sam se vratila s mora,boja se pomalo skida :Razz:  i samo čekam da netko predloži kafenisanje,mislim bilo bi vrijeme,ja sam vas se zaželila :Grin: .

----------


## sanja1

I da,Zrinkič nema razloga za strah,dopuštena je samo pozitivna frka i možebitna euforija :Wink: ,ali i stim treba pripaziti jer nakon ET-a može doći do inverzije osjećaja pa što je stupanj euforije bio veći,veća će biti i razina možebitnih negativnih stanja s tim da je u periodu iščekivanja bete dopušteno i malo popizditi jer je to jedan vrlo tricky period :Laughing: .Malo se šalim ali stvarno nema razloga za strah,sretnoooo. :Yes:

----------


## taca70

I ja sam za kofi.Panika raste kako se priblizava termin konzultacija.Naprosto ne vjerujem da cu opet zaglaviti u onoj cekaonici koliko god sam se potrudila da to izbjegnem.

----------


## kriistiina

Drage ovaj put hoću i ja s vama na kavu.. Oko 15.09. dolazim u Zg na par dana i nadam se da ću upasti u dogovor  :Smile: ....

----------


## ZAUZETA

jel itko išao pravniku u petrovu,  jel se mora naručiti ili kaj?  Mislila sam to riješiti kod poznanice pravnice a sad mi ona kaže da to rješava javni bilježnik nakon savjetovanja... tko tu koga...  ?

----------


## Sela

Ouopa,vidi koliko zainteresirane raje!!!Ko bi rekao??Ja mogu-sutra!!!!Ili onaj tjedan iza,od 13.og....I miss you guys!!!!!Hajde ako vas se moze sakupiti za sutra neki broj da se nadjemo na Bundeku....

----------


## sanja1

Aaaaaa bem mu miša,ja nemogu sutra,već imam dogovor za pola 7 :Mad: ,cccc.

----------


## Sela

Joj *Sanja* nis,odmah onda odustajem od sutra...Nema smisla ako ne dodjes..Ja imam busy sljedeci tjedan,puno zamjena na poslu pa 2 dana skacem u Selce i vrlo je vjerovatno da prije onog iza tjedna ne mogu gustat s vama....i kaj sad?

----------


## taca70

Cekamo tjedan iza 13-og.Nije panika.

----------


## ZAUZETA

netko? pravnik?

----------


## Sela

Hajde stvarno,koliko sam upucena i Snekica dolazi u Zag iza 20og,pa bilo bi super kad bi mogle ukljuciti i nju i Kristiinu i Pinny,naravno.Cure,hajde izbacite termine kad mozete a onda cemo sve staviti pod zajednicki nazivnik!!Bit ce to grand cafe de Petrova!!!I ti Zauzeta,javi kad mozes.

----------


## Sela

*Zauzeta* ako mislis na pravno savjetovanje,ono sto nas maltretitraju kad pocinjemo sa MPO pricom na odredjenom mjestu,ne treba biti potvrda od pravnice organizirane od bolnice,moze i netko tvoj poznati,bitno da zna sprancu i ima zig na kojem pise dipl.itd...Javni biljeznik?Prvi glas.Mozda se nesto promijenilo.Moze ti i bolnica organizirati,moras se naruciti,vrsi se na Salati u Zg.

----------


## ZAUZETA

DA,  zanima me da li je tko to obavio u petrovoj i da li je morao čekati termin... ja sam već u postupku a nemam taj fuc.... papir...  Sutra na UZV morat ću moliti sestru da me ugura kod njihovog pravnika u Petrovoj.

----------


## Bab

Cure, da Vas nešto pitam. jel znate kakva je procedura s tim savjetovanjima za nas koji smo to obavili ali privatno. Mi smo bili u 12/2009 i sad me zanima dal ja to moram ponavljat ili je dosta da se samo donese kopija potvrde? Ili kako to ide?
Hvala unaprijed i ako me primate i ja bi s Vama na kavu :Smile:  Taman bi se negdje u tom tjednu trebala vratit s godišnjeg pa da vas napokon sve upoznam :Kiss:

----------


## kriistiina

*Bab*  koliko znam ne moraš ponavljati, to nam vrijedi. Dosta je kopija potvrde..

----------


## Bab

joj super, hvala Ti puno ribek. Samo da još uspijem iskamčit potvrdu od psihologa jer si pametnica nije to iskopirala...grrrrrrr

----------


## osijek

curke ne bojte se ništa, ja sam u drugom postupku jedva čekala da krenem sa pikanjem,baš sam uživala u svemu tome baš zato jer sam znala koja je nagrada za sve to i jako sam voljela što ne ovisim o nikome. Ja sam se pikala u stomak i uopće me nijednom nije bililo. Netko je pitao o tekučini na koži nakon injekcije, moraš iglu do kraja gurnutu pod kožu, ja samonako pod 45 stupnjeva i nikad mi nije vračalo van, tj. sva je tekučina završila gdje joj je mjesto!

Vidim da je ovdje živo i baš mi je drago!

----------


## tlatincica

Uwau ovo bi mogla biti super kava! 
Pikalice, čekalice, trudnice... Kad god izdogovarate termin, ja dolazim. Još ako nas posluži toplo vrijeme... 

Nije li ovdje netko pričao o tome da se p&p za Petrovu obavlja na Šalati i da je dosta brzo gotovo?
Idem probati naći taj post.

----------


## tlatincica

ta-da!



> Sto se Salate tice,dobila si sigurno broj na koji se narucujes,malo ih  je teze dobiti ali nije nemoguca misija.Dobit ces termin jednu  srijedu,ja cekam sad 28.4. u 9 ujutro.Od momenta narucivanja cekam na  savjetovanje oko 14 dana.Potrebna je uputnica dr opce prakse za pregled  psihijatra (2 uputnice,posebno ti a posebno za supruga koji ce je  traziti kod svoje dr opce prakse).Prilikom narucivanja za razgovor sa  psihijatrom dobit ces i broj pravnice koju mozes nazvati a i ne moras.Ja  sam nazvala,a ona rece da nisam trebala,samo da nakon obavljenog  psihijatrijskog(ajme!)savjetovanja(ajme!)dodjem do nje u drugu  zgradu...Ona je tamo i ceka djake prvake...  Ne znam je li neka od cura prosla to na Salati;ja sam takodjer  pitala,nitko nije odgovorio da je bio,pa eto,kad cu to obavit napisat cu  kak je bilo...


i još



> Evo ja sam friško sa Šalate ova tjedan... dakle, naručiš se na broj koji  ti je na popisu koji si dobila od sestre u Petrovoj. Na pregled se čeka  cca 10 - tak dana. Kad nazoveš, onda ti objasne sve o uputnicama koje  ti trebaju (jedna za tebe, jedna za supruga), možeš ih dobiti od dr.  opće prakse. Kad ćeš uzimati uputnice od dr. opće prakse, pazi da ti kao  dijagnozu upiše 69 (mislim da je to broj za probleme sa neplodnošću,  ali ti je zagnjavi da ti upiše pravi broj) i sa tom dijagnozom ne plaćaš  nikakvu participaciju, ni ti ni suprug.
> Ja sam bila kod dr. Ladika, jako je ugodna i sve skupa to traje 20-tak  minuta. Bitno je napomenuti da nema čekanja, mi smo bili naručeni u  11,30 i tada smo i ušli unutra. Na razgovoru te pita malo o tvom  zdravstvenom stanju, koliko si upućena u postupak IVF i da ti par  savjeta. Ugodan razgovor u svakom slučaju. Najljepše je što ti na kraju  da svoj broj na koji ju možeš nazvati za vrijeme i nakon postupka  ukoliko bude potrebe!


Zauzeta, kako to da ti nemaš dva sveta pisma?
Bab, ja bi išla sa ovima koje imaš, a probaj tražiti kopiju tamo gdje si ostavila original.

----------


## Sela

*Zauzeta* nema potrebe ici na Salatu i cekati na termin,ako imas poznanicu pravnicu.Skini sprancu sa potpomognutaoplodnja.info i ona ti to potpise i stavi svoj zig.Platit ces joj kavu  i svi sretni...Jedino ako se ona lagano boji to napraviti..to je druga stvar,ali zaista nema potrebe...Na Salatu ces cekati previse a vec si u postupku,ne znam moze li te ubaciti....Ako moze,super.I naravno,ne smijes biti sama nego i tm mora biti s tobom.Mislim to se podrazumijeva,ne znam ima li potrebe to naglasiti. :Cool:  :Grin:

----------


## tlatincica

> jel itko išao pravniku u petrovu,  jel se mora naručiti ili kaj?  Mislila sam to riješiti kod poznanice pravnice a sad mi ona kaže da to rješava javni bilježnik nakon savjetovanja... tko tu koga...  ?


Javni bilježnik daje potvrdu parovima koji nisu u braku da žive zajedno  :Rolling Eyes:  jer eto, netko to mora potvrditi (majko mila  :Nope: ).
Pravnik upućuje parove u Zakon o obiteljskim odnosima (tu bih stavila nekog smajlića koji bljuje, al ga nema).
Dakle, tvoja je poznanica djelomično u pravu.

Sve što nam uopće ne treba a moramo imati:
pravno savjetovanje
psihološko savjetovanje
obrazac za izjavu o izvanbračnoj zajednici

----------


## sanja1

Ajmo onda ovako,jedan dan iza 13-tog kad će i većina cura koje nisu iz Zg-a biti tu,sad samo treba pohvatat koji će to biti datum da nas se što više skupi,jao pa to će biti super kava :Very Happy: ,prava Petrovkijada. :Grin:

----------


## Sela

> Cure, da Vas nešto pitam. jel znate kakva je procedura s tim savjetovanjima za nas koji smo to obavili ali privatno. Mi smo bili u 12/2009 i sad me zanima dal ja to moram ponavljat ili je dosta da se samo donese kopija potvrde? Ili kako to ide?


*Bab* mozda se sad moze kao sto rece *Kriistiina*,ali ja sam iako sam imala potvrde od postupaka sto sam isla privatno opet za Petrovu trebala posebno potvrde (sveta pisma kao sto kaze *tlatincica*)..zato sam i isla na Salatu ..
Ne znam zasto su to mene trazili...a vidjelo se da sam vec bila u postupcima..Uredno sam dobila listu svih mogucih papira i pretraga.Pa sad ga ti znaj.Ako se sad moze s kopijama u druge klinike i centre to je genijalno..!!!!!!

----------


## zrinkič

pozdrav......mi smo radili sve papire za AIH u 5-6 mj...sada na konz. mi je doc. rekla da sve vrijedi....neograničeno, osim pape:godinu dana, i hepat. sifilis: 6 mjeseci.......nego mene zanima...tamo one dane pred kraj pikanja..dal se nešto češće radi folikulometrija???? oču morat bit u zagrebu?  inače....glava je posložena....veselim se pikanju i jedva čekam da krenem u novu pobjedu. ovaj put je moja karta za ovaj jesenski vlakić.....u jednom smjeru!!!!!  mimi....baš mi je žao...a ja bila napisala dal je netko u zg!!!!! mene su uplašile silne injekcije...46 kom.....s time da će mo falit Depa-nešto..ne bojim se pikanja...mislim da sam shvatila ozbiljnost postupka!!! iako mm......(riba u horoskopu)...ajme koliko li šuti...teško mi je zbog njega....kako vaši m to sve podnose??
pusa svima!!!!

----------


## sanja1

Hej Zrinkič,drago mi je da si se nabrijala na pozitivu,tako treba :Yes: ,a što se tiče folikulometrija to ovisi o doktoru,ja uvijek idem svaki drugi dan a neke cure pred kraj idu i svaki dan,kako ko i kako kad :Grin: .

----------


## mimi81

Ne boj se Zrinkič samo hrabro naprijed. Ja sam bila od 8 dc u zg svaki drugi dan na uzv i svaki dan popodne na pikanju. Bit će to sve ok. MM mi je bio velika podrška u svemu...razgovaraj puno, puno sa svojom ribicom.
Pusa

----------


## ZAUZETA

*Zrinkič*,  znam kako je to živjeti sa ribom,  lijepo se kaže - nijem kao riba.  Moj je pri tom gluh i slijep (ili se samo dobro pravi)  pa lagahno zavidim svima na znatiželjnim muževima.  Iako, sa druge strane možda bi me to i iritiralo, tko to zna,  valjda smo zato i skupa što si ovakvi pašemo.

----------


## mala26

Pozdrav svima!!!!!
Da se i ja javim. Bila sam na konzultacijama i dogovor je bio za postupak ovaj mjesec ali je nešto iskrsnulo..... saznala sam da sam TRUDNA. Nisam mogla vjerovat. Moram strogo mirovati,ali kad znam zbog čega nije mi ni najmanje teško. Svim trudnicama čestitam, a vama ostalima sretno. Da nas uskoro bude još više

----------


## mimi81

pozdrav cure
da vas pitam nešto...kako se vi psihički nosite s vašim problemom neplodnosti?
ja sam do prije prvog ivfa bila još nekako ok, ali od srpnja sam depresivna, previše...uopće mi se ne druži s ljudima, družim se s onima s kojima moram...
i mmje postalo teško npr. družiti se s prijateljima koji imaju djecu...te situacije ga ponekad nerviraju...a meni ga bude milo vidjeti s djecom..baš teško
popijem ponekad normabel da se malo smirim jer već previše plačem... :Sad: 
Napišite nešto ako imate inspiracije...
nada umire posljednja

----------


## mimi81

Čestitam mala26! Ima i u Petrovoj takvih slučajeva....suuuuuuuper! Samo ti miruj! :Smile:

----------


## sanja1

Mala26 čestitam :Very Happy: .

----------


## MIJA 32

> Drage moje dogovoreno je: kava se odgađa za sutra, četvrtak u 17 h na Bundeku.
> Jako, jako mi je žao za sve koji ne mogu doći. 
> Kriistina javi obavezno kad si u zg!


molim vas za kavice otvarajte posebne topice ili ću početi mahati metlom  :Grin:

----------


## tlatincica

Eto ga na! Sad ću dobit po turu  :Grin: 

Curke kopiram übercool post od Denny sa potpomognute u Splitu



> *Filmići za samodavanje injekcija:*
> 
> *GONAL:* http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=12OpB...next=1&index=1
> *MENOPUR:  * http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SaFft...next=1&index=5
> *CETROTIDE:* http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yZ-tz...next=1&index=3
> 
> Sretno s bockanjem! 
> Moram  priznati da se moje bockanje od početnog straha na kraju pretvorilo u  neki mali ritual, skoro sam uživala u činjenici da radim nešto što će me  možda dovesti do bebe. Ahhh... navukla se, gotovo!


Mimi  :Love: 
Meni je trebalo 3 mjeseca nakon zadnjeg postupka da se dignem iz mračnih dubina. A najbolje od svega je što svi oko mene zatrudnjuju: oni koji hoće i koji neće, prirodni duplići, uz čajeve i bez njih... Sve sam ih ispratila s osmijehom i podrškom a onda sam došla doma ridati. I sad sam se sabrala: uz malo sporta i puno glazbe, veselim se slijedećem postupku. Nadam se da ćeš i ti naći način kako da se izdigneš iznad ovoga. 

Mala miruj i sretno!  :Heart:

----------


## mimi81

Tlatinčice hvala ti! Mislim da ću se početi baviti nekim sportom pa makar to bilo trčanje oko zgrade, to će mi podignuti hormon sreće :Heart:

----------


## ZAUZETA

*Mimi81*  :Love: ,  znamo, sve znamo,  ima boljih dana i jako loših dana. Nekako bude teško nači smisao u inim stvarima kad svi samo uletavaju sa pitanjima zašto nije. kad bude, šta se čeka... takvo nam je društvo,  kao da je to jedino mjerilo kvalitete moga života. A nije. Sta je sa samcima,   bolesnima, sa svečenicima, sa onima koji zaista ne žele. ? Znaći, njihovi životi su promašeni jer nisu ostvarili glavnu svrhu.  Ma ja ti u to ne vjerujem uopće,  nekome je suđeno nekome ne i točka. U prva dva postupka ja sam puno očekivala od okoline i da su zainteresirani i da nisu i da brinu i da se ne razočaraju.  I onda sam skužila da sam izgubila sebe u takvoj perspektivi.  Sad samo ja i MM smo tu važni a drugi nek si misle šta si misle. Nezanimljivo. 
I još ta činjenica da drugi imaju djecu... da, i?  pa ja ne želim njihove živote,  ja želim svoju priču. Svakome je nešto dano i nešto uzeto. Pa ja ne želim da mi je mama umrla, ni sestra poginula ni brat narkoman....

----------


## mimi81

Zauzeta slažem se s tobom...ja se samo nadam da ću više ojačati i pregaziti sve te probleme u glavi. samo ne znam više što da poduzmem pa da postanem jača kad sam inače preosjetljiva, nisam imala baš neko sretno djetinjstvo, svašta me u životu pokosilo tako da teške su to stvari, ali živjeti se mora, tražiti smisao... :Smile:

----------


## osijek

*mala 26* čestitam od srca i želim ti mirnu i bezbrižnu trudnoču!
*mimi 81*  ja našu neplodnost nikad nisam doživljavala kao nešto zbog čega bi trebala biti tužna ili zbog čega bi me netko trebao sažaljevati i sl. ja sam uvijek to smatrala nečime s čim se moram uhvatiti u koštac i svakim mojim korakom dalje ja sam sve ponosnija i kad mi netko kaže svaka čast ja to ne bih mogla meni to daje osječaj ponosa i poticaj za dalje. samo nemoj sama sebe sažaljevati. to što drugi imju djecu nema veze sa tobom, njihova djeca su njihova, željna ili ne, ali imali oni djecu illi ne to ne mjenja tvoju situaciju. ja volim djecu i nikad mi nije stvaralo problem kada sam okružena djecom. nekad čovjeku dođe malo krivo kad čuje kako je ovaj ili onaj trudan, a ti nikako, ali bože moj neki imaju vilu, a ja ne pa šta. moja najbolja kolegica koja je starija dosta od mene je u doba kad sam ja kretala u prvi postupak išla naabortus jer je slučajno zatrudnila, njoj je bilo gluo zbog mene, ali ja sam joj rekla da to nema veze samnom i mojom borbom!

----------


## ZAUZETA

*Osijek*,  :Love: ,  svatko svoje borbe vodi i svoj križ nosi.  Šta ti je rekao naš dr.  na pregledu?

I, da,  naravno, * Mala26*,  jipijeeeee,  ludilo,  biće da ste se ti i TM doista opustili hehe...  kakve ste dijagnoze imali, ak se smije znati?

----------


## ZAUZETA

Gdje si* Ivana78*,   imate li kakve planove za skoru budućnost??

Baš gledam  Mala26 nam je tu od 6.mj  i već ode na trudničke forume  ...  dao bog svakoj.  :Smile:

----------


## Sela

*Mala26* pa zaista si nas iznenadila!!!!Nema te,nema i -bingo!!!!
*Mimi*  :Love:

----------


## mimi81

> *mala 26* čestitam od srca i želim ti mirnu i bezbrižnu trudnoču!
> *mimi 81*  ja našu neplodnost nikad nisam doživljavala kao nešto zbog čega bi trebala biti tužna ili zbog čega bi me netko trebao sažaljevati i sl. ja sam uvijek to smatrala nečime s čim se moram uhvatiti u koštac i svakim mojim korakom dalje ja sam sve ponosnija i kad mi netko kaže svaka čast ja to ne bih mogla meni to daje osječaj ponosa i poticaj za dalje. samo nemoj sama sebe sažaljevati. to što drugi imju djecu nema veze sa tobom, njihova djeca su njihova, željna ili ne, ali imali oni djecu illi ne to ne mjenja tvoju situaciju. ja volim djecu i nikad mi nije stvaralo problem kada sam okružena djecom. nekad čovjeku dođe malo krivo kad čuje kako je ovaj ili onaj trudan, a ti nikako, ali bože moj neki imaju vilu, a ja ne pa šta. moja najbolja kolegica koja je starija dosta od mene je u doba kad sam ja kretala u prvi postupak išla naabortus jer je slučajno zatrudnila, njoj je bilo gluo zbog mene, ali ja sam joj rekla da to nema veze samnom i mojom borbom!


Draga Osijek hvala ti na riječima podrške. Ja nemam problema s djecom nego mm. Ja se s klincima jako rado igram i kad dođemo u društvo ja sam s klincima a mm priča sa starijima. I kaj je nakbolje djeca me vole, u tome fakat uživam. Ali ne mogu ponekad ne pomisliti zašto meni?i zašto ja? nije da se sažaljevam već osjećam da me drugi sažaljevaju ali to je njihova stvar jer ne poznaju me. A ima i onih koji mi čestitaju i govore da ne bi mogli nikad na mpo, ali ja im kažem da ste vi u toj situaciji itekako bi išli...
Pusa!

----------


## mimi81

I još sam nešto Osijek, svaka ti čast na svemu što si prošla, ti si za mene body builder...
Čuvaj bebeka i uživaj

----------


## ZAUZETA

> *Mala26* pa zaista si nas iznenadila!!!!Nema te,nema i -bingo!!!!


Eee, bit će da je tu tajna,  mene već MM optužuje da ga varam sa FB,  treba više krevetne akcije  :Cool:

----------


## ZAUZETA

senilna ja nikako pitati,  gdje se rješavate rabljenih igala i neiskorištenih istih?

----------


## kriistiina

Meni su rekli da ih bacam u smeće.... Znam da nije ok, ali ako su mi dr tako rekli- ja njih sve slušam  :Smile: .. 

Mala26 čestitam!!!

----------


## tlatincica

Rabljene u deblji sloj papirnatog ručnika pa u smeće (moramo misliti na one koji će eventualno kopati po tom smeću, da se ne upiknu), neiskorištene stoje na stolu, još ću ih trebati.
Kad prođe potreba, pokloniti (ne, ne za rođendan, nego ako nekom treba  :Razz: ) ili ću ih odnijeti svojoj doktorici, ona će ih prije trebati nego ja.

----------


## Sela

Ja ih isto bacam u smece nesortirano jer ne znam sto bih drugo.Mislim da kod nas ne postoje kontejneri ili deponiji za tako nesto.

----------


## lastavica1979

najbolje je bacati u plasticnu bocicu od soka koja ima malo siri otvor,tako se radi i po bolnicama.Mozes napuniti bocicu dok ju ne potrosis zacepis s cepom i nitko se nece napiknut.Ima iga i poklopac jel stavljate iglu u poklopac. Ja radim u bolnici pa znam kakve igle imate

----------


## mala26

> *Osijek*, ,  svatko svoje borbe vodi i svoj križ nosi.  Šta ti je rekao naš dr.  na pregledu?
> 
> I, da,  naravno, * Mala26*,  jipijeeeee,  ludilo,  biće da ste se ti i TM doista opustili hehe...  kakve ste dijagnoze imali, ak se smije znati?


Moram priznati da ovaj mjesec nisam uopće mislila o trudnoći. Skroz sam se opustila i uživala u godišnjem. Nisam uopće očekivala da će uspjeti tako da sam test radila tek nakon što mi je već nekoliko dana kasnila. Inaće bi radila odma prvi dan. Al ugodno me iznenadilo. Šta se tiče prognoze; nalazi svi uredni. Problem je što sam imala već spontani, neznaju razlog pa zbog toga mora biti strogo mirovanje. A imam i lagane bolove ali ne znaju odakle. Za sada su nalazi uredu. Sad mi preostje samo čekati i nadati se na ču iduću godinu imati maloga bebača.

----------


## Sela

> najbolje je bacati u plasticnu bocicu od soka koja ima malo siri otvor,tako se radi i po bolnicama.Mozes napuniti bocicu dok ju ne potrosis zacepis s cepom i nitko se nece napiknut.Ima iga i poklopac jel stavljate iglu u poklopac. Ja radim u bolnici pa znam kakve igle imate


Odlican!!!!Od sad nadalje tako cu uraditi!!!

----------


## Sela

*Mala26* naravno da ces imati svog bebacha!!!!Sretno!

----------


## ZAUZETA

Ja sutra odem na pikanje u hitnu pa ću ponjeti tamo, možda će oni htjeti baciti u svoj spremnik za takav otpad... ili ću kod svoje dr.  vidjela sam da i oni imaju za medicinski otpad.

----------


## sanja1

A šta nam je sa Suzzie,jel zna netko? :Rolling Eyes: Suzzie drži seeee!

----------


## tlatincica

Suzzie nam je još u bolnici.

----------


## sanja1

Suzzie pusa :Heart: .

----------


## zrinkič

mala26......čestitke!!!!! suzi...drži se!! (zašto je ona još u bolnici?????)...ja sutra krećem s pikanjem...od 21 dc po 1 decapeptyl pa sve do štoperice....2-4 dc po 3 gonala, 5-7 dc po dva gonala, 8dc prva folikulometrija!!!! cure...ima koja iskustva s ovakvom šemom......kaj mogu očekivat...kakve nuspojave..budući ja imam normalno svoju ovulaciju...normalne razine hormona!!!!!

----------


## kriistiina

*Zrinkič*  ja imam identičan protokol. Jedino što sam ja procuril odmah nakon prvog decapeptyla... Stomak mi je natekao odmah prvi dan, ali sad je splasnuo i sve je ok. Inače nemam nikakvih nuspojava, jedino osjetim jajnike, kao da se malo "grče", ne znam kako bih drukčije objasnila... I smeta mi svaka rupa na cesti......

----------


## zrinkič

kristiina...koji dc si počela s pikanjem?? a ovo boluckanje...neka....znači da jajnici rade svoj dio!!!!!

----------


## Dona

Bok svima!
Nova sam na forumu pa vas molim dal netko ima iskustva sa dr.Vrčićem?

----------


## kriistiina

Počela sam 24dc.. Trebala dobiti kao i uvijek 28 dan i uranila..... Poludila sam! Nikada ne urani, samo kad meni ne odgovara.. 

Cure dali ste uzimale andol 100 i kako ste ga pile? Znam da se ne smije za vrijeme punkcije, ali koliko ranije trebam prestati s uzimanjem?

----------


## zrinkič

kristiina....kako rade punkciju..."na živo"...mislim bez ili pod anestezijom? ti si drugi tjedan...gusto će bit ha? jel decapeptyl ide vijelo vrijeme....do postupka, on se ne prekida kad segonali pikaju? zašto andol 100??

----------


## mimi81

Zrinkič bez panike, dobiješ anesteziju, malo te ošamuti i mene ništa nije boljelo...decapeptyl dobivaš sve dok ti ne kažu da su folikuli dovoljno veliki i to u kombinaciji sa gonalima, sve kako ti piše...doktori će ti sve reći za vrijeme folikulometrije...kad dođeš do povoljne veličine folikula slijedi štoperica i dan pauze a zatim punkcija. Sretno!

----------


## kriistiina

mimi81 je sve objasnila.. Andol sam čula da valja piti radi bolje prokrvljenosti maternice pa ga pijem...

----------


## kriistiina

Zrinkić meni su zadnji puta na svakom UZV malo mijenjali odnosno smanjivali injekcije... Sad imam do sedmog dana, vjerojatno kao i ti, i onda na folikulometriji kažu kako ćemo dalje. Ja se pikam u 17:15h i decapeptyl i gonale....

Što se anestezije tiče ja sam pitala za potpunu, opću anesteziju i rečeno mi je da ćemo se sve dogovoriti.. Cure ovdje kažu da dobiješ taj neki koktel i da ništa ne osjetiš..

----------


## zrinkič

mimi....ja ti pušem na hladno...dvaput sam operirala tumor zgloba desnog zapešča....koljeno, 2 tumora čeljusti, sinus...i sad me upet muči ista čeljust, imam gnojnu fistulu i stalno odgađam zubara jer znam da neće htjet dirat nego će me odmah poslat u Dubravu na oralnu kirurgiju....ali zbog samog postupka...sutra idem kod zubara...da to riješim čim prije!!! preživjela sam i brzo....(zbog cilja svoga)....zaboravila hsg....ali draga moja zbilja nemam više živaca za bolnice, anestezije ( iz kojih se teško budim ).......užasavam se svega!!! više se bojim boli....znaš ono, ked ideš nešto prvi puta pa bude lakše...al kad ja već unaprijed znam....a joj!! u Petrovu idem s voljom...ali stalno se pitam zašto baš ja....stalno nešto!!?? i opet i opet....

----------


## mimi81

draga zrinkič, žao mi je zbog svega što si prošla...probaj pogledati svoj potpis..ti si ok i tm je ok...to je dobar znak. Think pink. i ja to pokušavam.
Pusa

----------


## mimi81

Dobro došla Dona!
Dr. Vrčić mi je bio na embriotransferu i mogu reći da je vrlo ugodan, brižan i možeš ga sve pitati. Mislim da je on glavni za ivfove pa je dosta zauzet. Pomogao je jednoj curi koja je imala nered s bakterijama dolje da sredi sit. i ostane trudna. Puno sreće!

----------


## ZAUZETA

Pozz,* Dona*,  neznam ti reći o dr.u, nemam iskustva s njim, ali bukiran je ful, i to nešto znači.  Ne slušaj puno tuđa razmišljanja,  bilo ih je svakakvih, i dobrih i loših.  Želim ti da što prije riješiš probleme  :Smile: 

*Zrinkić,*  ti si bolnička veteranka, svaka čast.  Pod hitno na bioenergiju da te malo izbalansiraju.  A sa zubima se ne treba nitko od nas zezati,  znate da trudnicama neće dati ni antibiotik, ni painkiller niti hoće raditi zahvate.  Zato svi prvo zubaru  :Smile:

----------


## plavuša 007

> mala26......čestitke!!!!! suzi...drži se!! (zašto je ona još u bolnici?????)...ja sutra krećem s pikanjem...od 21 dc po 1 decapeptyl pa sve do štoperice....2-4 dc po 3 gonala, 5-7 dc po dva gonala, 8dc prva folikulometrija!!!! cure...ima koja iskustva s ovakvom šemom......kaj mogu očekivat...kakve nuspojave..budući ja imam normalno svoju ovulaciju...normalne razine hormona!!!!!


ja sam imala isti takav protokol pa su me prepumpali s hormonima! dobila hiperstimulaciju jajnika,nezrele jajne stanice,ništa od transfera,ali ne mora to svakome bit previše,meni oćito jest! decapeptil mi je produžio ciklus i tek 14-ti dan uzimanja mi je došla menstruacija.  tebi želim svu sreču i da ti uspije iz prve!!!

----------


## zrinkič

dona...doktor V...mi je radio AIH....nakon kaj su mi se izredali na folikulometrijama, jer je moja doktorica bila na godišnjem, svi redom, i C, S....doktor V me oduševio, bio je brižan, sve mi je objasnio, utješio...baš sam se osjećala dobro.....plavuša....a znam da svatko reagira drugačije....volim znati sve, a opet znam da će bit onako kako mora. danas idem kod zubara...nema zafrkancije više! suzzie?????

----------


## mimi81

zrinkič, zrinkič ... sad mi fale one navijačice koje mašu ponponima...
Mi smo bile isti dan kod Vrčića...nakon et je žurio na tvoj aih...sjećam se

----------


## zrinkič

da ja sam bila prva za AIH....jel imaš frčkavu kosu...svjetlo smeđu??? m visok??

----------


## mimi81

Imam pony frizuru, smeđa ali ravna kosa, a muž 2m. Ali njega taj dan nije bilo...

----------


## zrinkič

dvije žene su vozili na krevetima kad smo mi čekali!!!! tu frčkavu sam si zapamtila jer je jako loše izgledala...pa sam se ja onak zapitala...isuse...kaj su joj radili,,,,,m ju je brižno čekao!!! uglavnom mi se smililo!  :Sad: (

----------


## Dona

Cure puno hvala na informacijama.Naručena sam 16.09 na konzultacije.Puno sreće svima u postupcima

----------


## ZAUZETA

Zrinkič,  jel fešta u Križevcima danas  :Smile:  ?

----------


## osijek

Curke moje vidim da je ovdje kod vas jako živo, neka bit će onda i bebica. Držim fige svima, ako netko bude imao bilo kakvo pitanje ja sam vam na raspolaganju, znam kakoje to kad ne znaš što te čeka.
Što se anestezije tiče meni je prvi put bila super nisam skoro ništa osjetila, drugi put malo slabija pa je bilo onako, ali imala sam i puno folikula pa vjerojatno i zato jer je duže trajalo, ali u glavnom nemojte se bojati, ako je sve normalno, dobijete anesteziju, malo vas ošamuti i prije nego se snađete vani ste i možete poslije spavati koliko vam treba da dođete sebi!

----------


## kriistiina

Kratki izvještaj: bila sam na UZV, danas mi je 7 dc, imam oko 8 folikula, a dr kaže da će ih biti još, ali ovi su vodeći.. Endometrij je 6,6mm... Mislim da je to ok..  :Smile: ..

----------


## suzzie2

Drage moje, kao što znate, malo sam zaglavila u bolnici zbog hiperstimulacije. Posljedica toga je otkazani transfer  :Sad: , ali barem sam prošla fazu aspiracije, a i to je uspjeh! Sada doma čekam da hiperstimulacija postane manje hiper, a više moj normalni obujam (naime, nisam znala da u hs-u čovjek dobije gotovo trudnički trbuh!).

Hvala vam svima na podršci i dobrim željama :Love: . 
Moram ovdje pohvaliti i sve liječnike i sestre u Petrovoj, stvarno su svi prva liga :Klap: 

O nastavku postupka za sada neću pisati, bar ne dok se ne riješim hiperstimulacije, ali ne brinite, javim na vrijeme! Cmok  :Heart:

----------


## tlatincica

Welcome back Suzzie!  :Very Happy: 
Drago mi je da si bolje i da si napokon izašla iz bolnice.  :Love:

----------


## m arta

kriistiina   :Klap:  :Klap:

----------


## tlatincica

Kriistiina bravo! Super je počelo!  :Klap:  Endo 7 dan čini mi se jako dobar, za tjedan dana ako se zadupla, nema da brineš  :Wink: 
Folikulometrije radiš kod svog doktora?

----------


## zrinkič

suzzie2....žao mi je...ali bitno je da je tebi sada bolje!!! zauzeta....je, mislim da je bila fešta,ali više onak, mise i ta vjerska okupljanja i hodočašćenja....kristiina....bravo!!! samo tako školski do kraja! nego, drage moje...ja jučer primila prvi decapeptyl i nakon manje od 2 sata dobila proljev koji je trajao sat i po. pa opet u noći sat i po. jela sam normalno....jel moguće da mi je to zbog decapeptyla???? baš me izmučilo. btw....zubar je prošao sa puno suza i boli...i moram u Dubravo jer im je nešto čudno....ali već sinoć je bilo ok....smirilo mi se!!!! baš sam si kul sada!!! znam da nije po temi...ali je dobar primjer svim budućim trudnicama!!!!

----------


## mimi81

Suzzie želim ti brzi oporavak. Zrinkič imaš pp. Cure, recite mi ako mm ima teratozoospermiu da li možemo tražiti da se radi icsi? Ja sam od jučer na duphastonima 2X1.
Pozdrav

----------


## Sela

*Suzzie* konacno doma!!!!Da se sve smiri i udjes u normalu,cmok!!!
*Mimi* mislim da se za teratho jedino i radi ICSI.Samo naprijed!

----------


## kriistiina

*suzzie* nadam se da će sve biti u redu!! Drži se !!!! 

*tlatincice* folikulometriju radim kod privatnika u Osijeku koji poslije svakog pregleda zove mog dr u Petrovu i tako se dogovaramo  :Smile: ... 

Znači end je dobar?? Ju hu!!!! Prošli stimulirani sam na punkciju došla sa 7,7mm.. Što je loše..

----------


## tlatincica

Mimi, pa ono, oprosti meni zaboravnoj, ali ti si u postupku?  :Grin: 
Koliko ti je prošlo od zadnjeg postupka?

Čovječe, Petrovke idu punom parom  :Sing:

----------


## pinny

*Suzzie* odlicno sto si kod kuce i da se sve smiruje.  :Love: 

*Mala26*  cestitam na trudnoci.  :Heart: 

*Kriistiina, Zauzeta, Zrinkic, Mimi* sretno curke i drzim fige za dalje. Uh, valjda sam ja to dobro pohvatala jer kako kaze Tlatincica krenulo je punom parom.

----------


## mimi81

Tlatincice nisam još u postupku, idem u 11. mj ali sad sam dobila Duphastone. Zadnji put mislim da mi nisu radili icsi, hvala Sela sad ću ih tražiti. Mislim, obožavam kad moram sama sebi biti doktor

----------


## mimi81

Tlatincice nisam još u postupku, idem u 11. mj ali sad sam dobila Duphastone. Zadnji put mislim da mi nisu radili icsi, hvala Sela sad ću ih tražiti. Mislim, obožavam kad moram sama sebi biti doktor

----------


## zrinkič

nije mi nitko odgovorio....jel moguć proljev od decapeptyla????

----------


## Sela

*Zrinkic*ja osobno nisam to koristila nikad,ali procitaj na uputstvima iz kutije koje su moguce nuspojave,;ja to prvo citam...ocito cure nisu imale tako nesto.

----------


## Sela

*Mimi* mozda je ta vasa teratho dijagnoza granicna a svi drugi parametri ok,pa i cisti IVF dolazi u obzir.MM ima  OAT pa je bilo uspjeha iz IVFova;mislim js se oplodila.Porazgovaraj sa docom;sa ICSIjem je manji rizik.

----------


## taca70

Mimi, koliko se sjecam ti si imala transfer 2 zametka pa ne znam sto mislis da biste postigli ICSI-jem.Kod ICSI-ja jeste nesto veci br oplodenih js ali i nesto manji br trudnoca jer se smatra da je ipak najbolji onaj spermic koji sam nade svoj put.

----------


## mimi81

Taco u pravu si. Nisam tako razmišljala. Mislila sam možda je došao loš spermij u jajnu stanicu pa je zato došlo do biokemijske. Ali sad vidim da ne mora biti. Hvala

----------


## tlatincica

> nije mi nitko odgovorio....jel moguć proljev od decapeptyla????


 Oprosti  :Love:  ja nisam odgovarala, jer se to meni nije dogodilo. 
Moguće da je od uzbuđenja  :Smile:  

*Sela*- inboookssss

----------


## plavuša 007

zrinkić,vjerovatno ti je proljev jer si uhvatila neki virus,znam ih par što su imali ovih dana takve probleme,od beba do odraslih.nevjerujem da je od decapeptila jer sam ga i ja koristila i apsolutne nikakve nuspojave nisam imala.

----------


## Sela

Ispraznila inbox :Embarassed:

----------


## tlatincica

Sela, hvala!
A sve Petrofke obavezno klik na LINK!

----------


## zrinkič

jutro....joj kak bi spavala još!!!! je, vjerojatno je bila neka viroza...jučer sve ok prošlo nakon pikanja. plavuša....kak si baratala s gonalima kad ih treba po 3 primiti...nisam baš pomno čitala uputu...jel se otope svi za jednu špricu??? ili svaki zasebno?

----------


## Sela

*Zrinkic* svi u jednoj otopini,nema potrebe se 3 puta pikati.I dobrojutro svima.

----------


## mimi81

Dobro jutro cure! 
Htjela sam vas pitati o hormonima štitnjače? Kada se oni vade i da li se trebaju provjeravati prije postupka?

----------


## zrinkič

meni ih nije nitko spominjo.....mislim da je to povezano s nalazima hormona koje si vjerojatno već radila...ovih "spolnih"....ups...jedino mi progesteron pada na pamet P4.....ako su ti hormoni pošemereni, mislim da se onda radi štitnjača.....bar sam ja tako pohvatala to!!!

----------


## taca70

Mimi81, stitnjacu mozes raditi bilo koji dan ciklusa i bilo bi dobro da ih barem jednom provjeris.

----------


## frka

zrinkic, ne treba biti - spolni hormoni mogu biti uredni, a stitnjaca u losem stanju. svakako bi svatko trebao bar jednom prije postupka provjeriti bar TSH, ali i ft3 i ft4.

----------


## mimi81

Baš hoću provjeriti...ft3 i ft4 su isto što i t3 t4?

----------


## frka

nije isto, ali ja se bas ne kuzim previse u to - ft3 i ft4 su slobodni, t3 i t4 ne... i za trudnocu je bas ft4 bitno provjeravati...

i uz te hormone se mogu provjeriti i antitijela stitnjace.

----------


## kriistiina

Hellou!  

Kod menen sve po starom, folikulići rastu, kažu da neću nedjelju dočekati ako ovako nastavi sve bujati... Uh, nekako mi sve prebrzo došlo..  :Shock:

----------


## zrinkič

kristiina.....juhuuuhhu!!!! koji ti je dc?

----------


## mimi81

Hvala Frka! A reci koje su šifre za antitijela štitnjače? Mislim kako se to piše na uputnici?

----------


## kriistiina

*Zrinkić* danas mi je 9dc... Sad sam zvala dr u Petrovu i rekao je da se sutra nacrtam tamo u 9h na folikulometriji... Ja trebala još sutra raditi... Ma sutra garant ide štoperica i u nedjelju punkcija... *Jel još netko sutra u Petrovoj????*

----------


## m arta

> *Zrinkić* danas mi je 9dc... Sad sam zvala dr u Petrovu i rekao je da se sutra nacrtam tamo u 9h na folikulometriji... Ja trebala još sutra raditi... Ma sutra garant ide štoperica i u nedjelju punkcija... *Jel još netko sutra u Petrovoj????*


 :Klap:  :Klap:  :Klap:  :Klap:

----------


## taca70

Mimi, anti-tg i anti-tpo.Najbolje sve jednim udarcem tj.bockanjem.

----------


## mimi81

Hvala na pomoći. Baš ću tražiti uputnicu od svoje ginekologice

----------


## Dona

Dobar dan cure!Dal netko zna zašto ne vidim svoje postove. Hvala

----------


## zrinkič

kristiina.....držim fige!!! kak su ti inače ciklusi.....i ovulacija, jel to ranije, jelda??

----------


## pinny

> kristiina.....držim fige!!!


 :Yes:

----------


## kriistiina

Inače su mi ciklusi 28 dana i 14 dan je ovulacija... Prošli stimulirani sam imala punkciju 17 dan... 

Cure hvala Vam puno, držite fige i mislite na mene, a ja se javim...... Pusaaaaaaaa

----------


## tlatincica

Op! Pa bravo Kristina!!
Što se hormona tiče, mene su to tražili samo prvi prvcati put kad sam bila na pretragama za IVF. Nikad više. Ni spolne ni bilo kakve druge pretrage osim briseva i pape. Ne znam kako je po drugim državnim klinikama, ali mislim da nisam baš usamljen slučaj.

----------


## osijek

*kriistiina* držim fige ja sam oba put imla punkciju 13 dc, a to ti je taman tu negdje kao kod tebe! Želim ti zrele folikule i bezbolnu punkciju!

----------


## ZAUZETA

Ni mene nisu tražili spolne hormone ponavljati (radila sam ih pred 3 god) pa sam za ovaj postupak ponovila na svoju ruku,  jer kad otvaraju košuljicu onda traže te podatke.  Ja danas štopericu,  pa čekanje subote.

----------


## mimi81

Sretno i Zauzetoj i Kriistiini želim, da vam bude sve 5!

----------


## kriistiina

*ZAUZETA* sretno!!!!!  Nadam se da će sve biti superrrrr!!!!!!

Cure hvala na podršci...

----------


## m arta

kriistiina, sretno sutra! :Very Happy:

----------


## zrinkič

zauzeta....držim fige...kristiina!!!!! kaj sam ja sljedeća?

----------


## zrinkič

neeee....fali Snekica, jelda???? javi se

----------


## sanja1

Zauzeta,Kriistiina,Snekica,Zrinkič~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~sretno cure :Klap: .

----------


## tlatincica

Zauzeta, što se vidi na uzv? Nadam se dobroj brojci i opakoj kvaliteti.
Kristina, kad počinješ štopati?

----------


## Sela

*Zauzeta* sretno na punkciji i javi nam info cim prije. :Heart: 
*Kristiina*sretno tebi takodjer..puuno svega lijepoga..u nedjelju? :Heart: 
*Zrinkic* kako ide sa Gonalima? :Love: 
*Sneki* kad ce vise taj pikado!!!!!! :Cekam: 
*Tlatincica,sanja1,mimi81,suzzie2,sanjicka,osijek,t  aca,bab* :Heart: 
*Dona* ako si nova,postovi ti kasne,njih prvih par,dok ih moderatorice ne odobre..Samo pisi postove,ustalit ce se ubrzo.puse

----------


## zrinkič

sela....nis ja još došla do gonala. meni je danas 24 dc...još samo decapeptyl, gonale od 2 dc novog ciklusa!! ciklusi su mi 30 dana, tak da još kakvik tjedan dana!!! a mi ćemo po mom proraćunu, ako se ne pomakne ciklus vamo ili tamo...krajem rujna bit u postupku...29.09.bi bila moja prirodna ovulacija, uvijek bude 14 dc.

----------


## ZAUZETA

čemu služi taj decapeptil?  Ja nemam baš puno js, možda 6,7, al brige me meni je dosta jedna doooobra  :Smile:

----------


## taca70

Zauzeta, decapeptyl vrsi supresiju tvojih hormona tako da se mogu dozirati izvana bez straha od prerane ovulacije tj.preranog rasta LH koji je trigger ovulacije.

----------


## nivesa

Cure molim vas da mi kažete kod kojeg dr.u Petrovoj je najbolje otić???Znam da svaka ima svoje iskustvo ali bila bi jaaaako zahvalna na savjetu!

----------


## tlatincica

*Zauzeta*  :Love:  super broj folikula! Radi ovog zakona i previše. I da, treba jedan pravi. Ma neka su i dva- tri  :Grin: 
*Cure*, osjećam vaše uzbuđenje! Ko' da sam ja na redu  :Smile: 

Aj, *Nivesa*, jel ti hoćeš izazvati fajt među Petrofkama? Meni je recimo najbolji- moj  :Grin:  
O svakom od njih mogu se čuti i dobre i loše stvari a svaka od nas će ti reći za svog doktora da joj je najbolji. Ja sam dosta nepovjerljiva prema doktorima i trebalo mi je dugo da svom počnem vjerovati. 
Drugi liječnici mi nekad djeluju simpatičnije ili puno manje simpatično od njega ali sad sam se navikla na njega (zajedno sa mm) i ne bih ga mijenjala.
*Popis liječnika* možeš vidjeti ovdje KBC Zagreb (Petrova) a i *dodatne info* možeš tu naći. 

*Dona* dobro nam došla! I što više pišeš, brže se postovi vide. Evo, vidi mene  :Trep trep:

----------


## Sela

Dobrojutro!
*Nivesa*  dobro ti kaze *Tlatincica*:svaka od nas ce reci da joj je njezin dr najbolji,neke ce imati i argumente a kod nekih se radi o navici.No,uopceno je da je dr V nekako najcesce zastupljen sa pozitivnim komentarima i preporukama,ali je on zato i najoptereceniji s najvecim brojem pacijentica.Kad on ujutro javi da ce malo kasniti zbog drugih obaveza,cijela cekaona ode na kavu,ostanu sjediti dvije,tri pacijentice..hihhhiiii.
Ja vjerujem da su svi oni otprilike podjednako dobri,bitno je da si "kliknes" sa doktorom.Svi se kontinuirano obrazuju,idu na seminare,pisu radove..Ima ih ambicioznijih i manje ambicioznih,ali kod ovih potonjih to ne znaci da su losi i manje znaju.
Preporuke su uvijek dobre,ali i individualne.A koliko ljudi toliko....pusa

----------


## Sela

*Zauzeta* danas je tvoj dan,vibramo ti na odbrojavanju,samo podsjecam cure i tebe da te pratimo. :Heart: 
*Suzzie* cekamo i tebe da nam se opet pridruzis :Love:

----------


## ana 03

bok svima koje su bile ili jesu još u istoj situaciji kao i ja  :Sad: ((

----------


## ZAUZETA

Hej,  curke,  evo mene,  žive i zdrave,  lakše za dvije js (bar mi tako dr rekao nakon aspiracije) .  Nadam se da ove kaj su ostale neće se pretvoriti u ciste ili sličnu gamad :Cool:   Bilo je čisto ok,  nije ništa bolilo, iako mi anestezija nije bila kao prije da me šutne totalno.  Bila sam skroz budna. Bilo nas je 4 na aspiraciji (bok cure :Bye: )   svaka je doživjela na svoj način,  ne treba se uopće uspoređivati.  Ako se js oplode, u utorak ET.  Vidjet ćemo  :Wink:   Polako kužim veteranke koje idu po 10-15 puta,  u stvari svaki idući put je meni sve lakši. Pozz :Smile:

----------


## Sela

Dobar je osjecaj kad nakon truda,muke i perioda ulaganja i  nadanja dobijes reciprocno zadovoljavajuci rezultat!Sigurna sam u to!Uzivaj i odmaraj,*Zauzeta!*

----------


## taca70

Zauzeta, mislis da ti nisu ispunktirani svi folikuli?Kakav je tvoj protokol, koliko cega?

----------


## nivesa

> .
> Preporuke su uvijek dobre,ali i individualne.A koliko ljudi toliko....pusa


Ok tnx na odgovorima,i nadam se da se ipak nećete pofajtat zbog pitanja  samo mi je teško odlučit....Tnx

----------


## Sela

Kakv fajt,mi smo miroljubiva grupacija...Kad ce vam nalazi biti gotovi?Jeste prosli p&p?

----------


## nivesa

Ma šalim se znam da se ne fajtate,nadovezala sam se na Tlatincicu...na koga se odnosi tvoje pitanje?Mene?

----------


## ZAUZETA

Taca70,  ja sam ti bila na gonalima i menopurima od 2. dana ciklusa.  Ja sam pitala koliko ste ih izvadili još na stolu i rekao je dr 2,  sad, šta to znaći da druge nije vadio ili da nisu vrijedni spominjanja,  neznam.  Mislim da ću i danas preležati,  nekakav mi je neugodan osječaj u jajnicima, kao neka tupa bol.

----------


## tlatincica

*Zauzeta* do mene se čuje tulum u labu  :Sing: 
Stvarno, što je sa ostalima? Pa i da su prazni folikuli, bilo bi lijepo da ti kažu što su napravili s tim. Ma, ajmo to za sad pustiti i veseliti se trenutnim i budućim događanjima  :Heart:  :Heart: 
Što je sa *Kriistiinom*? 
*Ana 03* dobro došla u veseli kutak  :Smile:

----------


## sanja1

Zauzeta :Klap: ,bravo,super za punkciju a sad ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za party u labu :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: .

----------


## ana 03

pozdrav svima! može li netko ukratko opisat postupak prije IVF-a(a i sam IVF).da se znamo pripremit,a i ako je potrebno bolovanje da ih znam obavjestit.mi smo ih pitali al su nam rekli sve ce te na vrijeme saznat ali 27.9 idem po terapiju u Petrovu a u 10 mj na postupak? ja oba neprohodna jajovoda  on oligoastenoteratoza.

----------


## mimi81

Dobro jutro svima uz finu kavicu!
Čestitke Zauzetoj na preživjeloj punkciji, nek bude sve uspješno do kraja trudnoće!
Dobrodošlica Ani i da čim prije ostane trudna...
Lijepi pozdrav i našim petrofkama trudnicama
I svima koji su u iščekivanju nečega...želim puno strpljenja i good vibrations!

----------


## zrinkič

pozdrav cure.......kristiina???? zauzeta.....aj kak sam uzbuđena...javite se!!!! držim fige!!!  ja sam od jučer samopikalica....susjeda koja je med. sestra je jučer spavala....druga mi se nije javljala na telefon i ja morala sama. i dobro da jesam....više ne ovisim o nikome. cure....imam poteškoću....želim željeti, ali opet imam onaj prokleti osjećaj duboko u sebi kako neće uspjeti!!!! i nemogu ga se riješiti!!!

----------


## Dona

Jutro cure.Ja sam u Petrovoj u četvrtak na razgovoru i nadam se da brzo ulazim u postupak.Svima želim puno sreće

----------


## BHany

cure, već sam više puta zamolila na zasebnim topicima... da kavice, vibrice, svakojutarnji referati i sl... idu na topic odbrojavanja 
znam da se volite međusobno družiti, ali ovi topici nisu zamišljeni kao chat platforme

----------


## ZAUZETA

sorry BHany,  istina je da malko pretjeramo.. nikad više  :Smile:   odoh na odbrojavanje...

----------


## taca70

Obzirom da razumijem da je nasoj BHany tesko sve iscitavati i da to zahtijeva jako puno vremena a posto ja skoro uopce ne idem na Odbrojavanje jer mi je prekomplicirano tamo sve pratiti, htjela bih svim Petrovkama pozeljeti puno srece u postupcima a detalje cemo pricati na kavicama.Hocu reci da mi ne zamjerite ako tamo ne zavibram za vas.Ja sam kao i Dona u cetvrtak na konzultacijama, srce mi preskace i nemir raste.Vidimo se iduci tjedan.

----------


## BHany

draga taca70, zauzeta i svi ostali...

nije problem u iščitavanju... ja niti ne iščitavam detaljno (nemojte se ljutiti, želim vam sve najbolje i otprilike pratim tko je u kojoj fazi, ali koliko vi svi zajedno pišete, mogla bih cijeli dan samo to raditi)... a naravno, i ja imam posao, obitelj, druge obveze u rodi i izvan nje...sve što i vi drugi...

radi se o tome da su ovi topici kad su prije koju godinu otvoreni zamišljeni kao servis informacija koje se sad na njima teško iščitavaju i nalaze, i oni opet nemaju svoju osnovnu svrhu
...a otvoreni su da bi se izbjeglo stotinu različitih uvijek iznova otvaranih jednih teistih topica koji su zakrčivali forum i također se nije moglo u njima snaći i naći informaciju
(evo npr. ana 03 je nova, ja zaključujem da nije mogla naći info koje ju zanimaju, otvorila je novu temu i ovdje vam postavila pitanje, ali nije još dobila odgovor - a da bi sama iščitala odgovor s ovih tema mora pročitati desetke i desetke stranica...)

i na kraju, naš forum bi trebao biti servisan i informativan te stoga niti na jednom pdf-u nema (više) nepreglednih i beskrajnih tema, ali vi to još uvijek možete -umjereno i u skladu s temom ovdje te na nekim drugim topicima i svakako, u potpunosti, na odbrojavanju 

znam da vam je draže ovdje, a uz malu korekciju mislim da možemo/možete nastaviti lijepo druženje :Smile:

----------


## kriistiina

Ćao cure!

Meni je punkcija sutra, jako se bojim ali kako bude bit će... Osjećam se odlično, šetamo po Zg cijeli dan... Imam 12 folikula pa ćemo vidjeti.. 
ZAUZETA ja sam sutra u bolnici, mala sam, plava... Nadam se da ćemo se vidjeti... Javim se čim budem uspjela... 

Pusaaaaaaa

----------


## ZAUZETA

*Ana03*,  sorry kaj nitko ne javlja niš pametno.  Ja sam vidjela tvoj post ali nisam u takvim dijagnozama pa očekujem da će možda netko se javiti tko je prošao sa sličnom dijagnozom.  
Ukratko,  prvo moraš skupit brdo papira od nalaza, psihijatra itd.  Kad ideš 27. po lijekove MORAŠ IMATI dvije uputnice:  jednu za bolničko liječenje i drugu za specijalistički pregled. ( Ako možeš od ginića odmah traži recept za 2 kutije UTROGESTANA, to ćeš trebati koristiti odmah nakon aspiracije pa nadalje a i uputnicu za betu). Za lijekove ponesi veeeliku vrečicu,  najbolje onu ogromnu iz DM-a  :Grin: 
DAkle,  počneš trošiti lijekove prema protokolu koji određuje tvoj dr.  Neke počinju pred kraj ciklusa pa sve do iduće ovulacije,  ja sam počela se pikati drugi dan ciklusa (znaći dođe ti menga,  zoveš bolnicu, kažeš da si pacijent dr.a tog i tog, da li da počneš sa protokolom). Ako je sve ok,  počinješ. 
U protokolu će ti pisati kada da dolaziš na UZV (ja sam išla ujutro oko 8) . Ide se nekoliko puta,  najmanje 4,5 puta,  s tim da neki dan ćeš morati i vaditi krv radi provjere estradiola (smiješ jest i pit prije toga :Wink: )
Na UZV dr prati rast i razvoj jajnih stanica, endometrija i predviđa kad bi trebala nastupiti ovulacija.  Negdje 12-13 dan ciklusa ćeš primiti štopericu (injekciju koja potiće sazrijevanje jajnih stanica). Ja sam ju uzela 12. dan u 22h  i 14. dan sam išla na aspiraciju (punkciju JS). Grdo zvući ali ne boli,  doktori su brzi i stručni a anesteziolozi odlični :Grin: Počinješ koristiti Utogestan.
 Obično rade embriotransfer trodnevnog zametka,   znaći ako je sve OK (to zovneš pa provjeriš,  dolaziš 17. dan na ET,  koji traje kratko, kao papa test,  ništa posebno. Utrogestan i dalje,  miruješ 2-3 dana i nastavljaš normalno živjeti.  Naravno ništa teško dizati i sl.  Čekaš 12. dan nakon transfera,  ako menga ne dođe i ideš vaditi betu.  Ideš ju vaditi i ako dođe nekakvo krvarenje, nema pravila,    često je usprkos tome znala biti beta pozitivna. Za bolovanja neznam ,  ne radim pa nemam iskustva.  Znam da je bilo pdf Naša prava od HZZO-a na tu temu,  potraži.  I sretno.   :Love: 
p.s.  odmah počni koristiti folnu kiselinu ili prenatal vitamine, od viška glava ne boli

----------


## ZAUZETA

kriistiina,  vidimo seee,  ja stižem oko 8,   ne boj se  to ti ništa ne boli,  samo se opustiš i mozak bye bye.  Nemoj ništa jest ni pit (ni vodu)zbog anestezije

----------


## mimi81

Draga bhany, post od ana03 se pojavio naknadno jer kad sam ja ujutro pisala, nije ga bilo, zato ga nismo odmah uočili. To je koliko sam shvatila kod novih članova, kasne im postovi. Ništa strašno

----------


## Sela

Bas su nam stroge sefice,kao da ne znaju kako je kad srce poleti u nebo od srece za neku od nas i kad dobre zelje pocinju frcati na sve strane,eh,eh,tko bi se sjetio odskociti na odbrojavanje kad je tamo sijaset svih,svega i svacega...Ako privremeno tema nije bas posjecena ,ne znaci da *Ana*  nece dobiti odgovor koji trazi.Uvijek je svaka cura dobrodosla i rado inicirana.
*Ana* je sigurno vec procitala teme koje je interesiraju (na ovoj nasoj Rodi fala bogu stotine tema) kao sto i svaka od nas procita kako bi uopce znala sto mora pitati... :Laughing: 
Ali kao i sve dobre djevojke,mi cemo slusati nase sefice,zar ne cure i lijepo se druziti i na odbrojavanju.....a ne bi bilo lose da imamo temicu-Petrova odbrojavanje da imamo sve nase curke na hrpici i ne pogubimo ih u moru drugih suborki.Koje naravno sve volimo :Smile: 
*Ana* bit ce skoro petrovska kavica pa dodji se druziti s nama...
Cure,svima pozdrav!!!!!!

----------


## tlatincica

*Zauzeta* imaš pp!

----------


## Sela

*Zauzeta* svjetlas nam obraz!!!!  :Heart: you

----------


## tlatincica

Sela- upravo sam i ja nešto slično napisala, pa obrisala  :Grin: 
Još jednom ponavljam (baš me briga, nije mi teško) sve sažete, suhe informacije, o liječnicima, brojevima telefona, radnom vremenu, laboratoriju i još par detalja može se naći na *Potpomognuta info*. Nema baš nekih velikih promjena u državnim bolnicama, tamo stvari teku uvijek ustaljenim tokom, a kad se nešto promijeni, odma' reagiramo sa svježim informacijama.
Ja predlažem temu "Ćet Petrova" pa da lijepo dušu istresamo  :Grin: 
Ana 03, samo ti pitaj, uvijek će ti netko odgovoriti  :Wink:

----------


## ana 03

puno hvala!bar ukratko da znamo sta nas ceka! sve sam ja  procitala do temelja sto se god imalo za procitat al ruku na srce tesko je to pohvatati.svima vam se  divim i nadam se da cemo sve doci do svojih ciljeva i djelit majcinska iskustva! pusa

----------


## zrinkič

ana 03...dobro došla!!!! sad kad si napisala više postova, bit će lakše komunicirati, jer će se odmah vidjeti!!!! pitanje: da li su vas bolile cike od decapeptyla?

----------


## ana 03

valjda nece bit problem ako sumamed danas popijem...jako sam bubana

----------


## nana_banana

Pozdrav svima, evo i mene nakon duuuuuugog vremena. Čitam vas redovito, al kako kod mene nije bilo ništa novoga nisam se javljala. Uglavnom opasno se približio i moj termin. Naime, rekli su mi da se sredinom rujna javim u Petrovu za lijekove. Jučer sam ih zvala al nikako ih dobit, naravno nastavljam danas. Međutim, zanima me koliko otprilike od kad ih nazovem, danas/sutra, čekam na termin da dođem po lijekove i tu zadnju konzultaciju s doktorom?? I jeste li trebali napraviti prije postupka papa i briseve??

----------


## Sela

Dbrjtr,curke!
*Ana* popij Sumamed,ako si ga vec dobila,moras se izlijeciti,ne bolesna ulaziti u postupke...
*Nana_banana* no mislim stvarno?!!!Pa ti si nama nestala totalno....Ako su rekli 9.mjesec za lijekove onda si u 10.u postupku pa te moraju u tom intervalu prije m u 10.staviti na konzultacije i tamo ces vidjeti jel treba sto od nalaza..Mene su rijetko sto novoga trazili,dosta se dugo moze zivjeti sa starijim nalazima,jedino papu cca svakih 6 mjeseci.
Ma ti si nam sad tu negdje,juris prema postupku....
Za Decapeptyl ne znam,nikad nisam.....*Zrinkic* :Love:

----------


## BHany

Drage cure (i dečki)!

Žao mi je što vam se ne sviđaju naša pravila, posebno jer smo i mija32 i s vama već jako, jako dugo i potpuno vas razumijemo, iako se vama možda i ne čini tako…i voljele bismo da tako i ostane.
Obje smo prošle smo i prolazimo jako puno mpo postupaka puno, puno godina...i znamo što znače info i međusobna podrška…
Svjesne smo i toga da je uvijek problem kad se inzistira na poštovanju pravila…

No, bez obzira što ste vi nama jako drage, na Rodinu forumu (cijelom) su chaterski topici zabranjeni...i to moramo poštovati. Svojedobno su (prije nekoliko godina) ukinuti svi chaterski topici na ostalim pdf-ovima (neki će znati…proljetnice, jesenske bebe...chatanje po godištu djece itd.) Na ovom pdf-u (i još nekim osjetljivima...npr prije začeća, roditelji anđela i sl...) zadržane su teme odbrojavanja i tome slično, na kojima se ljudi mogu družiti te tražiti, davati i dobivati podršku...Čak štoviše, mi smo vam otvorile (ili podržale) i teme o trudnoći i nakon transfera i neke druge...na kojima također možete razmijenjivati iskustva na tragu međusobne podrške.

  Mogle smo, kao i druge moderatorice na drugim pdf-ovima, i kao što uostalom stoji da će se činiti na početku svakog od vaših topica, doći i jednostavno bez upozorenja obrisati vaše postove i čestitanja i poskakivanja i chatuckanje jer smo već više puta upozorile na sve to... no opet nismo željele brisati vaše dobre želje...dakle i dalje se trudimo poštivati vaše osjećaje i međusobnu podršku...
  Pa vas molimo da i vi poštujete pravila naše kuće.

Uostalom, na topicima drugih klinika (VV, Slovenija, Češka...) se isto vodi konverzacija o postupcima i odgovara se na pitanja bez chatanja...i topic živi...Topic o klinici nije samo adresa i broj telefona…to su i protokoli, lijekovi, odsustvo liječnika, promjene koje se događaju, sve što je vezano uz vaše odlaske na kliniku…Ali to nije pitanje, 'draga, kako se osjećaš jutros' 'skuhala sam vam kavicu'…Iako, isto tako, mi sigurno nećemo doći glumiti policajca za 'tri' posta u kojima ste poskočile za kolegicu (kao što ne radimo ni na drugim topicima) ili u kojima razgovarate o tome kako se osjećate... nismo dotle došli…ali ako su takvi postovi prevladavajući, moramo vas upozoriti.

  Vidim da vas je većina 'novijih' ovdje …pa vjerujem da ne znate kako je sve ovdje funkcioniralo prije i kako bi trebalo izgledati.  Kažete i da se ne možete družiti na Odbrojavanju...pa samo da pojasnim…Mi smo se nekada sve družile na Odbrojavanju i nismo se dijelile po klinikama, i znale smo sve o postupcima jedni drugih, a pojedinačni topici služili su samo za razmjenu aktualnih i novih informacija s klinika i pomoć novim suborkama.
  Kad je Odbrojavanje preraslo u kupus gdje se sve pitalo – od hiperstimulacije, kad radi koji doktor, preporuke za prirodno liječenje, i sve ostalo - i kad je većina drugih topica zamrla, razdvojili smo radi preglednosti tema. I to je odlično funkcioniralo. Međutim sad, nakon nekoliko godina, opet postaje slično, samo na zasebnim topicima klinika. I stvaraju se mali klanovi kao što su se nekada na drugim pdf-ovima stvarali po drugim osnovama, a ostali topici su bili neaktivni i informacije nepregledne. 

I još nešto, napisala sam u prvoj obavijesti, dok smo se, imajući i vlastite živote i idući i u vlastite postupke, borile protiv odurnog zakona, istina možda smo propustile upozoriti vas...pa se ispričavamo. Zato evo to činimo sad i nadamo se vašem razumijevanju.

Dakle, sami chat se na Rodinu forumu ne dozvoljava, postoje za chat drugi servisi. Razmjena info svake vrste i o svemu što se događa u vašoj klinici je dobrodošla kao i međusobna podrška. Kada bismo otvorile odbrojavanja po klinikama, smjesta bi zamrli svi sadašnji topici klinika, zajedničko odbrojavanje, a i većina tematskih topica jer bi se sve rješavalo u zajedničkom kupusu. A tako ovaj forum nije zamišljen.

  I nemojte pls interpretirati doslovno…ne znači da smijete samo pričati o adresama i radnom vremenu. Mislim da ćete razumjeti što želim reći i prepoznati tu nijansu. Kao što rekoh nećemo glumiti policajce za svaki post, ali i vi malo ublažite te za različite svrhe malo koristite i druge topice jer je ovo multidisciplinaran forum, a njegova je svrha prije svega edukativna i informativna…naravno da ima i podržava i vrlo važnu svrhu međusobne podrške, ali to ne može biti isključiva svrha. 

  Hvala i nadam se da ćete se uskoro prestati ljutiti na nas  :Smile:  i nastaviti evo kao u prethodnih nekoliko postova.

----------


## tlatincica

*BHany* NHF  :Love: 
Samo će nam trebati trenutak da se naučimo. Inače, sve 5. Ionako svako malo provirim na PuS (potpomognuta u Sloveniji- moja moguća slijedeća destinacija) pa ćemo se ugledati na njih  :Smile: 

A sad, let's talk business:
*Nana_banana* ništa od telefoniranja. Ne znam imaš li protokol, tj. koje lijekove trebaš dobiti? Ako ne- prvo moraš doktoru po protokol i na temelju toga ćeš dobiti lijekove. 
Ako baš želiš telefonirati, naručuje se od 13-14 i tada bi se netko sigurno trebao javiti na telefon. Probaj oko 13, ja uvijek tad zovem i dobijem ih.
Bris možeš ponoviti radi sebe, ali papu nema potrebe ponavljati ako nalaz nije stariji od godinu dana.
*Ana 03*, ako se ne varam, ti još nisi u postupku i baš zato bi trebala sve napraviti da u sam postupak uđeš zdrava. Zato, popij sad svoje tabletice  :Smile:  
*Zrinkič* ja niti u jednoj stimulaciji nisam imala nikakvih nuspojava. Možda mala napuhnutost, ali to je zanemarivo.

----------


## Sela

*BHany* all clear,bilo i je!!!Ma vi samo brisite ako ima koji post koji ne pripada na pdf ;tako je najbolje...nema se potrebe raspravljati nasiroko..
A ja sam dobila odgovor na sva pitanja :Grin: 
Ajoj kad ce taj listopad!!!! :Heart:

----------


## zrinkič

tlatinčica....nisu me nikad cike bolile...kad sam bila na klomifenu...pa na utrogestanu....malo su nabujale..naredni ciklus ništa, zadnji ciklus su same od sebe nabujale pred mengu...sad su i nabujale i bole me!!!! kaj ako sam trudna.....kak se podnose decapeptyl i moguća ( ako se čudo baš meni desilo) trudnoća???

----------


## taca70

Zrinkic, bila je jedna forimasica koja je zatrudnila pod decapetylom i sve ok.Medutim, ako ti budes kroz postupak osluskivala svoje tijelo mozes samo siznuti.Pa zar nije normalno da grudi bujaju od hormona?Jajnici cete zigati, leda cete boljeti, stomak ce se napuhati, mozda ces patiti od nesanice, preznojavati se.....

----------


## ana 03

e to me je zanimalo hvala.a sad opet ja- posto po tablete odlazim 27.9 i trebala bi tad dobit i mengu a zakazano nam je u 10 mj.ima li sanse da cu pocet odmah s terapijom ili cu ipak morat cekat mengu u 10 mj.?ako me razumjete  :Smile: ))

----------


## tlatincica

E, tu će ti trebati malo sreće i doktorove dobre volje. Naime, pravilo je da ako si naručena za 10 mjesec, onda ideš u postupak sa mengom koja dođe u 10. mjesecu. No, ako nije baš neka gužva i ako doktor neće gledati na 2-3 dana razlike, onda ćeš direkt u postupak  :Smile:

----------


## Sela

> .....a sad opet ja- posto po tablete odlazim 27.9....


*Ana* uglavnom ti lijekovi nece biti tablete vec prave pravcate pikice mutilice..... :Cool:  :Heart:

----------


## zrinkič

ana 03....na kakav postupak ideš ? taca...hvala...nije da se slušam....neke stvari jednostavno smetaju i bole. a i čuj, normalno je da me zanima, sve me zanima!

----------


## zrinkič

ana 03....sorry, ti ideš IVF. ako si 27.09......lovit ćete prvi ciklus. ako nisi, tad ćeš dobit protokol (papir na kom ti piše koji dan ciklusa šta primaš) i bit će injekcije. evo npr. moj protokol ti je: od 21 dc prethodnog ciklusa pa sve do štoperice primam po jednju injekciju decapeptyla....2 - 4 dc po 3 injekcije Gonala, 5-7 dc po 2 injekcije gonala, 8 dc prva folikulometrija..i čekamo štopericu (isto injekcija) ovitrelle. decapeptyl je za supresiju...smiruje jajnike kako bi ih kontrolirano gonalom potaknuli, tj razvoj folikula.....prati se njihov rast folikulometrijom....štoperica služi boljem sazrijevanju jajnih stanica. nakon štoperice ide punkcija i aspiracija jajnih stanica....oplodnja....i trensfer. utrogestan vaginalete 14 dana i vadiš krv radi beta hcg-a.

----------


## ana 03

ajme kud me nađe!!!a za vađenje krvi prava drama u labu!a joooj a jooj!al nema veze ja ipak jedva čekam sve to!i nadam se da će mi se smilovat za tih par dana jer ja stvarno već sad sve to sanjam i ne mogu spavat! zašto ne bih znala ni sama sebi odgovorit. sori ak sam negdje zabrljala  :Smile: )) plavuša

----------


## m arta

kriistiina vas pozdravlja, bila je punkcija, bolna i sad malo krvari, pa ju zanima jel to normalno ili nešto nije uredu?

----------


## zrinkič

m arta.....mislim da je to normalno...dok nije jako i obilno!!! a js????  ana 03...injekcije su ti pripremljene, mene je pikala susjeda, sad se pikam sama. igla je jako tanka i kratka nit ne osjetiš ubod, a ako ubrizgavaš polagano...neće te ništa bolit. malo decapeptyl pecka, ali kažem polako i bude ok. ana, nikome nije lako, ali imamo svoj cilj i sve strahove i predrasude ostaviš negdi iza sebe!!!!

----------


## Sela

> kriistiina vas pozdravlja, bila je punkcija, bolna i sad malo krvari, pa ju zanima jel to normalno ili nešto nije uredu?


Hrabra nasa *Kriistiina*!!!Normalno je krvaruckati cijeli dan nakon punkcije a i jos sljedeci..i sve dok nije obilno i produzeno-normalno je.

----------


## Sela

*Zauzeta* kako je prosao transfer?? :Wink:

----------


## ana 03

kod mene je još osim neprohodnih jajovoda na nalazu visok prolaktin i shbg?

----------


## ZAUZETA

Evo mene malo da se javim,  komp mi je na glupom mjestu pa nisam htjela jućer forsirati.  ET prošao ok, dvije izvađene, oplođene i vraćene,  radila mi je dr.  P. Bila je stvarno divna i pažljiva,  brza...  sad samo mirovanje.  Mislim da ću sve preležati.  Noćas me kičma ubijala od bolova,  u 3 sam se digla i šetala po kući,  pa opet u pol 6.  sad malo ležim, malo šećem.  Knjigu sam do pola već pročitala a nije prošao ni prvi dan.  :Smile:  Bilo nas je 3 na transferu,  svima su nam vraćene 2 js.  Kriistiina je bila prije nas na aspiraciji,  ležala je jedva sat vremena i digla se živa zdrava i vesela,  malo uzbuđena ... i otišla.  Nadam se da su bolovi prošli,  i nas je bolilo nakon aspiracije,  onako tupo,  i krvarenje, nažalost neizbježno. Svako dobro, draga,  ona će vjerovatno danas znati kada ide na ET,  a ne sumnjam da će ići jer su joj vadili 12 js  :Smile: . Čujemo se...

----------


## ZAUZETA

SAd vidim na odbrojavanju,  Kriistiina,  petak 3 mrvice,   sretno draga...~~~ (nećemo pretjerivati sa vibrama hihi) :Wink:

----------


## zrinkič

cure.....dal je kome na decapeptylu kasnila menga?? ja ga koristim od 21 dc. danas mi je 30 dc

----------


## Sela

Cula sam da moze kasniti,mislim da je jedna nasa cura imala dosta s time problema,mislim Plavusa007,nisam sto posto sigurna...Ali nadam se da ce  uskoro doci....nestrpljivo cekas da krenes a?

----------


## taca70

Meni je kasnila 5 dana.
Ja se danas nacekala u Petrovoj skoro 2h ali isplatilo se.Iduci mjesec idem na biopsiju endometrija,a, mozda opet na histeroskopiju i vjerojatno u 12.mj IVF.Dr. veli da bi potrazio jos neke moguce uzroke neimplantacije jer da smo do sada stvarno sve probali.

----------


## Sela

Bravo za dr-ove kojima su pacijenti jos uvijek izazov!!!!*Taco*

----------


## mimi81

Draga Taco, nadam se da si zadovoljna pregledom i da će svi nalazi biti pozitivni. Pusa
Kod kojeg si dr?

----------


## nivesa

Cure kasni mi već 17 dana i popila sam duphaston 5 dana i trebala dobit,ali evo već treči dan ona ne stiže.....Ima netko iskustva sa sličnim situacijama???plizzić help

----------


## zrinkič

ja sam u komi laganoj!!!!

----------


## taca70

Nivesa, nemam iskustva ali mislim da bi u roku od tjedan dana od zadnje tbl trebala doci m.Ako ne dode trk kod dr.

----------


## zrinkič

nivesa...ja sam na decapeptylu...i moja kasni, i ja se sve lošije osjećam...psihički!

----------


## ZAUZETA

I ja mislim da je netko imao sličnu situaciju i zvao petrovu,  pa i ti najbolje nazovi sada gore i objasni da ti kasni i kaj da radiš,  nadam se da je sve ok,  čuvaj se  :Smile: )

----------


## molu

Bok svima, u fazi sam traženja nove klinike, pa me zanima kojeg bi mi dr preporučili?
Hvala vam unaprijed na odgovorima.

----------


## mimi81

Zrinkič, mislim da ti m ne dolazi jer si možda napeta zbog postupka. Opusti se i pusti da priroda odradi svoje...

----------


## ZAUZETA

*Molu* ,  imaš pp  :Smile:

----------


## nana_banana

Cure trebam pomoć...

Početkom listopada trebala bi obaviti sistematski preko firme, (što među ostalim uključuje: krvnu sliku, EKG s očitanjem, ultrazvuk abdomena, ultrazvuk dojki), međutim točno tjedan nakon toga moram se javiti u petrovu po lijekove i vjerojatno odmah krenuti s pikanjem. 

E sad, zanima me smijem li obaviti sistematski, s obzirom na ove neke pretrage sa ultrazvukom??!! Nadam se da ništa od ovoga ne utječe na postupak?!

----------


## Sela

*Nana* samo ti obavi sistematski,dapace,korisno je...

----------


## nana_banana

> *Nana* samo ti obavi sistematski,dapace,korisno je...


Znači sve je sigurno?! Nema straha da će loše utjecat na postupak? 
Sad mi je lakše. Hvala Sela!!! Malo me frendica zabrinula. Rekla je da možda ne bi trebala ići na sistematski s obzirom na zračenje. Iako ove pretrage nisu zračenje reko bolje da pitam nego da poslije bude belaja  :Smile:

----------


## Sela

Cvrsto mislim da je bezopasno.....ali pricekaj da ti jos netko odgovori :Love:

----------


## tlatincica

Ne vidim zašto bi ti taj sistematski radio problem. Sumnjam da će biti ikakav RTG. I još ćeš vidjeti gdje si sa općim zdravljem.  Bila sam i sama na sličnom sistematskom, ali sam ja zamjenila neki pregled sa pregledom hormona štitnjače :ponosnanasebe: 
I našli mi povišeni kolesterol.
Super što ćeš imati i UZV dojki. Mislim da se to u nekim klinikama i traži pred postupak.
A kad kreneš u postupak ionako ćeš svako malo biti na ultrazvuku  :Smile:

----------


## ana 03

cure bok...danas sam bila na uvz abdomena i mene ništa zaobić ne može-kamenac i pjesak u žuču! savjetovo mi je da to maknem sto prije.nisam stvarno pametna.kaže to je 3dana i gotovo ko nova,a u "trudnoći" zna biti veliki problemi i stvarat probleme.ne želim od našeg termina nipošto odustat pa makar trpila  :Smile:  . malo sam saad tužna-da bar nisam ni saznala bilo bi mi lakše ovako sam malo u dilemi

----------


## frka

ana03, razmisli malo - mozda je bolje poslusati dr-a. kamenac zna izazvati strasne, strasne bolove i probleme, a u trudnoci ti to stvarno ne treba. zamisli da zatrudnis i ne daj Boze nesto se desi jer to nije rijeseno. ili da trudna zavrsis na operaciji. gledala sam tatu kad ga je lovila zuc i covjek od 100kg je puzio i plakao ko beba, a od kad je to rijesio laparaskopski oporavio se za cas i nov je covjek.

----------


## Snekica

Ana, ako ikako možeš, riješi se kamenca čim prije! Probaj, možda uspiješ sve rješiti i prije samog postupka! Raspitaj se sa dr. koji te vodi u Klinici, on/a će ti najbolje savjetovati! Sretno!

----------


## kriistiina

Mice moje danas je bio ET 3 moje male bebe.. Biologica kaže da ju je strah jer su jakoooo dobre, jedna je čak 10-stanična.. Sad sam čekalica....

Što se tiče aspiracije mene je bolila... jako, taj apaurin nisam ni osjetila osim što su mi svi bili mutni, ali bolilo me je .. 

*Tlatincica* hvala na druženju!

*ZAUZETA* sretno!!! Sad obje čakamo... I kao što smo se ranije dogovorile mi smo trudnice i točka..  :Smile: 

Svima ostalima šaljem puse i želim sreću, odoh i ja na odbrojavanje...  :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## nivesa

Hvala cure zvala sam dr.rekla je  7 do 10 dana od zanje tablete da treba doć,a ako ne da se opet javim...sad opet čekat,imam osječaj da nikada neču sve te pretrage završit..Zrinkič- ne znam da li je to od tableta ali tako se i ja osječam....bljakić...

----------


## ana 03

jooj znate da je teško tako smo blizu a ko da ce cijelu vijecnost trajat ako to odgodimo  :Sad:  . mm je definitivno za odgodu ali... uvijek mora

----------


## lastavica1979

ana i ja sam odgodila postupak zbog tsh i nije mi bilo lako i bila sam i tuzna i ljuta jer se to prolongiralo na 4 mjeseca dok sam terapijom ustabilila tsh,endokrinolog je rekao da ne preporuca postupak jer se moze roditi bolesno dijete,ja sam poslusala,a sad sam presretna jer sam ustabilila tsh i ostala trudna.Nemoj svijesno ulazit u nesto nedaj Boze necega lupat ces se po glavi

----------


## Snekica

I ja sam ovaj put odgodila za slijedeći ciklus zbog klamidije pa znam kako se osječaš! Jake smo mi! Izdržati ćemo sve za ono malo stvorenje!

----------


## sanja1

Kriistiina bravo za super mrve :Very Happy: .

----------


## Sela

*Sanja* ti si u postupku u 12.mjesecu;jel si jos sto hodala po hodnicima Petrove ili skroz apstiniras?

----------


## jo1974

molila bih cure sa petrove da mi odgovore koliko dugo se čeka na postupak ako se prebacim sa vv u petrovoj i ako sam več prošla jedan ivf dali opet radim sve pretrage ili odmah upadam u čekalice za postupak,koliko se čeka jer ja imam 36g i zanima me svako čekanje hvala unaprijed .

----------


## taca70

Jo1974, koliko sam do sada skuzila vecina cura ceka ca 6mj sto je super u odnosu na ranije kada je bilo po 12-14.Medutim, to ti ovisi i o opterecenosti dr i nekim drugim neznanim faktorima.Rekla bih da sada upisuju za sijecanj.

----------


## ana 03

i mi smo u Petrovoj -čekanje 6mj.

----------


## Sela

*Jo1974* ceka se cca 6 mjeseci;mene su u jos u srpnju htjeli upisati za sijecanj,jedva od sestre dobila prosinac.Ali ovisi i o dr kojem pripadas jer njegova je zadnja;moze te naruciti i ranije.
Sto se pretraga tice,i to ti ovisi,mozda te nece nista posebno traziti,mozda samo spermiogram.Sretno :Heart:

----------


## tlatincica

> Bok svima, u fazi sam traženja nove klinike, pa me zanima kojeg bi mi dr preporučili?
> Hvala vam unaprijed na odgovorima.


*Molu*, nismo te preskočili  :Love: 
Na 6. strani ovog foruma (post 289 i 290) baš je i Nivesa postavila isto pitanje. Odgovori su općeniti, jer svatko od nas nekako ima subjektivno mišljenje. 

*Jo1974*, generacijo, kao što cure kažu, čeka se po 6. mjeseci, ali ima izuzetaka gdje doktori uguraju cure ranije (faktor x?). Hoće li ti trebati nova dokumentacija, to ne znam. Najbolje nazovi na 01/ 4604- 723 između 13 i 14 sati i pitaj. Onda ćeš se moći i naručiti.  Najbolje odgovore daje *sestra Irena*  :Smile:  . 
Ako će trebati nova dokumentacija, pitaj možeš li donijeti kopije iz prethodne klinike u kojoj si bila. Baš i mene to zanima, jer ako traže npr. novi p&p, to znači da je to stvar administracije (ili opravdanja postojanja nekih radnih mjesta), daleko od brige za naše zdravlje. 

Ako ste u mogućnosti, dođite na Petrovu kavicu, pa ćemo nadugačko i naširoko  :Smile:

----------


## tlatincica

I da dodam- mi smo također morali ponavljati spermiogram kad smo došli u Petrovu, onaj sa VV i SD nisu priznali.

----------


## sanja1

> *Sanja* ti si u postupku u 12.mjesecu;jel si jos sto hodala po hodnicima Petrove ili skroz apstiniras?


Apstiniram do 12.mj.,ali samo od postupaka,naravno :Laughing: .

----------


## molu

tlatincice - hvala!

----------


## zrinkič

*molu*....mene vodi doktorica Dinka P-B.....puj,puj,puj...da ju ne ureknem. kad smo išli na inseminaciju u 7 mj, ona je bila na seminaru....tako da su se na folikulometrijama izredali svi redom...najviše me se dojmio Vrčić. mislim da to ovisi i o doktoru, i o tebi i o vašoj dijagnozi.
*mimi*....dobila sam u subotu....rekli su mi u Petrovoj da hoće kasnit na decapeptylu.....sad sam mirnija...nekak se osjećam lakše. u petak imam prvu folikulometriju.
*nana*....svakako obavi taj sistematski...bit ćeš mirnija...napomeni im da ideš u postupak, pa ako će bit potrebno...prilagodit će ti se.
[B]ana[B].....nemoj puno razmišljati....riješi žuč....neka i prođe jedan ciklus..bit češ zdravija i mirnija...nekad treba pustit stvari da jednostavno idu svojim tokom.a ovo je situacija koju nikako nemožeš....silom!!!
*kristiina*......želim ti svu sreću!!!! veselim se zajedno sa tobom! zašto je biologica bila zabrinuta? jer bi mogle bit trojke???
[B]nivesa...[B]jesi dobila? jesi bolje? ja jesam!...jedva čekam petak. od jučer sam na 3 gonala....malo su me ošamutili..ili me nešto smlavilo..!!!!!
*jo1974*.....koliko se čeka na postupak...neznam odgovor na to pitanje. mi smo došli prvi puta u Petrovu 25.02., radili smo sve moguće pretrage koje su se odvukle do početka 6 mj. 03.07. smo imali AIH. dva mjeseca smo pauzirali i eto..odma ulovili rujanski ciklus i idemo na IVF. nismo ni mogli fizički prije...ja sam radila i hsg u koprivničkoj bolnici....čekali smo ciklus da prođe.....sve traži svoje vrijeme. neznam kako je kad dođeš s nalazima iz druge bolnice...ovisi koliko su stari!!!!a i ja da sam na njihovom mjestu trežila bi sve ponovno...ako odgovaram za postupak!!!

pusek svima ostalima!!! volim vas sve!

p.s. iskreno....razmišljam da se maknem od foruma na vrijeme dok sve ne prođe!!!!! dal je vama kad tako došlo???

----------


## ZAUZETA

*Zrinkič,*  naravno da da,  sve ti mi malo jesmo malo nismo.  Ako si jako sekirantna i uspoređuješ se sa svima onda bolje nemoj tražiti sličnosti po forumu,  jer to zna izluditi  :Smile: .  Ipak bilo je situacija kad su cure bolje procjenile neke stvari od dr.ova  tako da izbor je tvoj.  Drago mi je da si počela sa gonalima jer to znači za 10-tak dana ti si nam trudnica  :Smile:  pozz

----------


## plavuša 007

cure,dobila sam i ja svoj novi termin-veljača.  ovaj put primam tek decapeptyl od prvog dana ciklusa o onda od drugog po dvije ampule gonala. je li netko već imao ovaj protokol i je li bilo dosta jajnih stanica?

----------


## kriistiina

*Zrinkić* biologica se brine da bi se sve tri mogle uhvatiti jer su stvarno dobre... Ali ja ne brinem previše za njene riječi, idemo polako, radimo što volimo, odmaramo i mazimo stomačić ( sad je već stomačina.. - utrići..  :Sad:  )... Tebi želim svu sreću.....

----------


## tikki

Bok cure! Ja sam nova na ovom podforumu (iako vas čitam već neko vrijeme- skupljam informacije i učim). Naša priča ne traje jako dugo, odnosno novi smo u ovim vodama (nažalost). 

MM je priije nekih 2 mjeseca radio s-gram u Petrovoj i dijagnoza je bila OAT. Na nalazu osim dijagnoze ništa nije pisalo niti mu je itko rekao što to znači i dao kakvu uputu što dalje. Doktorica opće prakse nas je uputila da se javimo mom ginekologu (uvijek sam išla kod jednog privatnika) koji nam je rekao neka se MM javi andrologu. U Petrovoj androloga nema, samo na VV. E sad, nama zapravo nije jasno koji su nam daljni koraci. Htjeli bi se naručiti u neku kliniku, jer nam se čini da (očito) imamo problema sa zatrudnjavanjem, ali ne znamo jel nas netko to mora uputiti (tko?), koji je redosljed, procedura... ma 1000 pitanja imamo, a ne znamo ni kome ih postaviti.  :Confused: 

Zato vas cure molim, ako bi koja htjela samo mi objasniti iz vlastitog iskustva kojm redosljedom i što dalje - od kuda krenuti (može i na pp). Unaprijed hvala na odgovoru. pozz svima!  :Smile:

----------


## nivesa

*zrinkič* još uvijek ništa kod mene.....ali bolje sam....
i da držim ti fige.... :Klap:

----------


## Bab

Hej cure drage...
evo i mene nakon nekog vremena...bila sam na godišnjem i nisam imala pristup net-u.
I sad kad sam napunila baterije, spremna sam za nove pobjede...heheh...kak ovo optimistično zvuči  :Smile: 
Moram sad ići pročitati šta se sve izdogađalo dok me nije bilo da budem u toku...

Nego cure, jel bi mi koja od Vas htjela malo pomoći.
Ja bi sutra išla izvaditi hormone( 3 DC mi je) pa me zanima dal se oni rade tamo gdje su i spermiogrami ili negdje drugdje i da li se treba naručivati?
Zovem neki broj od labosa ali mi se pali faks tak da sam malo u neznanju!
I dal možda koja od Vas zna dal se i kolko se plaća ako nemamo dopunsko zdravstveno nego samo uputnicu od ginića?

Hvala puno, puno na svakoj informaciji i nadam se da će nam jesen napuniti naš vlakić sa puno malih bebica.

idem sad čitat unatrag dva tjedna šta ste pisale...

pusa svimaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa  :Kiss:

----------


## taca70

Bab, znam samo da je lab jos uvijek na starom mjestu tj.u maloj zgradi iza bolnice gdje se rade i spermiogrami i da primaju od 7-9.Nisam cula da su uveli narucivanje.

----------


## mare41

Bab, ovaj broj zoveš 4604-755? Zasad ne naručuju, ali bolje provjeriti.

----------


## Bab

Da, taj broj zovem, ali nakon što 2 puta zazvoni upali se faks i mogu se slikat  :Sad: 

Fala curke  :Kiss:

----------


## tlatincica

> Bab, ovaj broj zoveš 4604-755? Zasad ne naručuju, ali bolje provjeriti.


Broj endokrinološkog laba je  4604-755. Probaj tu. 
Mislim da se ne moraš mučiti na telefonu, jer nema naručivanja.

----------


## Bab

hvala Vam cure.
Ma na taj broj ih nemrem dobit... Ma samo me zanima kolko će mi to naplatiti da si znam uzet pare jer mi dopunsko počinje vrijediti tek od 26.9. Ne znam dal je to cca 100 kuna ili 500, pa da baš ne zazujim tamo.

----------


## mare41

Bab, da ne blebnem sad bezveze jer sam zadnje vadila lani, al to je nešto sitno kuna (možda 30-tak, više se ne sjećam), a nakon toga je došlo da smo po dijagnozi oslobođeni participacija, ne znam jel to još uvijek vrijedi.

----------


## Bab

Hvala ti Mare...onda ne moram brinuti... budem Vam sutra rekla kak je prošlo pa da i vi znate ako vam zatreba.
hvala vam puno svima na pomoći, baš ste drage  :Kiss:

----------


## Snekica

*Tikki*, ni nas nije nitko slao, uvijek je bilo nešto taman da nitko ne spomene ništa, a o tome se do zadnjih par godina puno nije pričalo. Jednostavno te nije imao tko savjetovati, a osoba s tim problemom nisam poznavala. Ja sam jednostavno sama odlučila, nazvala 988 i tražila broj Petrove jer sam samo za tu kliniku znala. Objasnila sam koji problem ukratko imam, prespojili su me i naručila sam se kod dr. čije mi se prezime zasviđalo. Ionako mi je bilo svejedno kod koga se naručujem jer nisam znala za nijednog doktora, jedino što mi je bilo važno bilo je to da je doktorica a ne doktor. I to je to.

----------


## ZAUZETA

*Tikki*, pozdrav,  i dobrodošla.   Ja bi na tvom mjestu preskočila tog androloga i odmah otišla se naručiti u petrovu kod nekog od doktora.  MM i ja smo isto tako upučivani u VV kod dr. Čolaka,  izgubili dane, mjesece da bi on napisao dijagnoza AT,  uputa za MPO.  Ko da nisam to i sama mogla znati.  Lagano ti kreni u petrovu a TM neka ide mimo toga na svoje preglede, nemojte ništa čekati. Uostalom,  čujem da dr. Lučinger sa VV ide u privatnike,  pitanje kak je to sada kod njih.  Ja sam bila i tu i tamop i uvjeti u Petrovoj su mi puno bolji.  A i imaš njihov nalaz tako da super.  Napravi CB, papu i šopaj  TM sa vitaminima.  Nadamo se najboljem, pozdrav  :Smile:

----------


## ZAUZETA

Tako je, Snekica,  i ja isto mislim,  a dat ćemo Tikki i br da nemora zvati informacije  :Smile:   4604-723  od 12-14  ili 13-14 nisam sigurna  :Smile:

----------


## Snekica

*Tikki*, krenulo je sve svojim tokom, naručivanje, pregled, operacija endometrioze, i konačno naš prvi IVF. I sad, nakon te 2 godine u iščekivanju smo našeg 6 pokušaja! 
Sretno!

*Zauzeta*, jao, pa nisam se sjetila! :Embarassed:   Sramota! :Laughing:

----------


## Sela

Bravo cure,bas sam to htjela reci *Tikki*!!!Andrologu se moze i naknadno,treba razluciti sto vam je glavni problem,zelja i motiv.Ako cete prvo pokusavati lijeciti OAT,nema konvencionalnog nacina za to.Ako zelite bebu,OAT jeste otezavajuca okolnost ali nije smak svijeta i zene su i prirodno zatrudnjivale sa muzevom takvom dijagnozom.
Dakle,prvi korak je naruciti se kod sestara u Petrovoj( ako cete izabrati nju),dobiti termin kod nekog MPOovca i krenuti u sve sto se pokaze potrebnim...sto izabrani ili dobiveni lijecnik trazi.
*Tikki* nema tu mudrovanja,saznat ces sve u hodu...OAT nije strasan problem ako je sa zenom sve ok naoko.Dakle,ne znam koliko ste u vezi ili braku,ako ste pokusavali imati bebu vec duze vrijeme,kreni,nazovi ili dodji se naruciti na Odjel za humanu reprodukciju i ne gubi vrijeme..pusa

----------


## taca70

Tikki, svakako poslusaj cure i trk kod MPO-ovca, androlog ce vam samo oduzeti dragocjeno vrijeme.Dijagnoza je takva kakva je, ako nista drugo bit ce za ICSI.Sto prije dobijete termin-to bolje.

----------


## ptica1

Pozdrav,
i ja sam nova pa me zanima koliko se dugo čeka na pregled.Bila sam samo jednom i sada trebam ponovno hormone vaditi 3 i 21dc. S obzirom da ću morati čekati nalaz kada mi preporučate da nazovem i naručim se na ponovni pregled.

----------


## mimi81

Tikki, dobrodošla na ovaj pdf...želim ti da dobiješ čim prije termin za postupak. 
Taca navijam za dobar rezultat AMH
Puse svima

----------


## nivesa

Drage moje  ja još uvijek čekam tu glupu m i ništa.....Sad ili me peru živci ili sam totalna banana!!
*tiki* nemoraš zvat jer nećeš ništa obavit telefonom,najbrže  i najlakše da odeš tamo i sestre ti sve objasne.A što se plačanja tiće,ja nemam dop.osig.i nisam niti jedne kune ništa do sada platila...to je za nas besplatno.

----------


## sanja1

Tikki dobrodošla,evo cure su ti sve rekle,dakle prvo u Petrovu na odjel za humanu reprodukciju i naruči se kod nekog dr.-a i pitaj tamo sestru sve što te zanima,ona će ti objasnit daljnje korake,tipa šta sve trebaš od nalaza,uputnica itd.sretnoooo :Yes: .

----------


## taca70

Cure, znate li da li se u Petrovoj radi punkcija testisa?Naime, MM-ov prijatelj je bio na VV na punkciji i nasli su mu neke spermice u desnom testisu ali gore je stanje koma pa da ne gube vrijeme za postupak.

----------


## Snekica

*Tikki*, naravno da ti je najbolje ići direktno u Kliniku, meni je to malo bio problem, ali vidim da si iz Zg, pa ti to ne predstavlja neki problem.
*Taca*, sorry, nemam pojma, možda netko drugi bude znao!

----------


## tikki

Cure *veliko hvala svima* na odgovorima. Ja sam tako zbunjena bila nakon što smo dobili nalaz (koji je MM napravio gotovo reda radi- u stvari da mu više ne prigovaram jer sam ja onako štreberski tip i kad sam vidjela da ne ide onako kako smo si zamislili zaključila sam da je vrijeme da vidimo s čim imamo posla jer kao istraživanja govore da je gotovo 10% parova sa smanjenom plodnošću).

Hvala svima na savjetu, javit ću se u Petrovu sestrama da me naruče kod nekog. E da, nisam sigurna jel ovo pravo mjesto i jel se uopće može pitati na forumu- ali pretpostavljam da su svi doktori dobri, no da li nekoga posebno preporučujete? I jel ima ženskih doktorica?  :Smile:  

Sad napokon imam osjećaj da opet imam neki plan (barem okvirno) kuda i što dalje!

----------


## tlatincica

Tikki dobro došla  :Smile: 
Preporuke su nezahvalne, doktora je dosta (nikad dovoljno) a ovdje možeš pogledati popis svih doktora i doktorica  :Wink: 
*Potpomognuta info- Petrova* a i važniji brojevi telefona su tu.
Kad sam ja prvi put zvala Petrovu, pita sestra kod koga hoćete? Ja pitam: koji je prvi slobodan? Kod tog sam još uvijek.
Mislim da se svaki od njih može i progulati.





> Pozdrav,
> i ja sam nova pa me zanima koliko se  dugo čeka na pregled.Bila sam samo jednom i sada trebam ponovno hormone  vaditi 3 i 21dc. S obzirom da ću morati čekati nalaz kada mi preporučate  da nazovem i naručim se na ponovni pregled.


Ptica1 i tebi dobrodošlica!  :Smile: 
Na pregled se čeka od 2 tjedna do mjesec dana. Ovisi o liječniku. Mislim da ti je najbolje da odmah nazoveš i naručiš se, a ako ti sestra da neki prerani datum, možeš je slobodno zamoliti da te pomakne. 

Još jedan podsjetnik na Grande cafe de Petrova http://forum.roda.hr/threads/58970-L...afe-de-Petrova u četvrtak 23. u Donni, Tkalča od 17h nadalje  :Smile:

----------


## Bab

Curke jutro...
evo, samo da javim da sam izvadila hormone, nisam na kraju ništa platila bez obzira što nemam dopunsko jer mi je ginićka stavila neku šifru koja me oslobađa od bilo kakvog plaćanja...baš joj hvala !

I šta je najbolje, nalazi su sutra gotovi !!!! Ja sam skoro u nesvjest pala kad mi je sestra rekla...s obzirom da sam na VV-u čekala po 3-4 tjedna, ovo je zbilja pravo osvježenje.
eto, pusa svima i sutra se vidimo...jeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee

----------


## Sela

Dobropopodne curke..
*Bab* ja sam si mislila da neces nista platiti zbog sifre N97,ali nisam bila sto posto sigurna.Mm nema dopunsko,ali je i on,valjda zbog svoje muske sifre vjerujem ekvivalentne zenskoj neplodnosti,uradio masu pretraga a da kune nije nadoplatio.Meni sad s krajem mjeseca istice moje dopunsko,a nisam se bas pretrgla da odem u HZZO..stignem.

----------


## maby

Pozdrav! Može li mi netko reći kakav je dr. Miro Kasum ? Naručeni smo kod njega po prvi put.

----------


## tlatincica

Ja sa doktorom K nemam nikakva iskustva. Ali dobrodošla na forum  :Smile:  Već će cure koje su kod njega reći neku.

Sela, koju šifru je tm koristio. Ovaj moj uvijek masno plati. Iako uredno plaćamo zdravstveno osiguranje iz plaća  :Mad:

----------


## maby

[QUOTE=

Sela, koju šifru je tm koristio. Ovaj moj uvijek masno plati. Iako uredno plaćamo zdravstveno osiguranje iz plaća  :Mad: [/QUOTE]

Za tebe N97
Za muža N46 (ovo provjeri,ja to po sjećanju)

----------


## zrinkič

jel sutra tko u Petrovoj???? ja ću bit tamo u pola 9...imat ću na sebi tamnoplavu nike trenirku.....mm ima bradu!!!!!! mislim imam ju i ja  :Smile:  njegova je obrasla

----------


## tlatincica

> jel sutra tko u Petrovoj???? ja ću bit tamo u pola 9...imat ću na sebi tamnoplavu nike trenirku.....mm ima bradu!!!!!! mislim imam ju i ja  njegova je obrasla


  :Laughing: 
Prva folikulometrija? Javi kako je prošlo  :Smile:

----------


## ZAUZETA

*Maby*,  pozz,  to je moj dr.  odličan, je stručan i jako zaposlen.  Ako ideš zbog MPO,  a pretpostavljam da da,   moraš imati novu papu, i nove cervikalne biseve,  spermiogram od TM napravljen u Petrovoj.  I svoju dokumentaciju.Ako to nemaš poslaće te da to napraviš i dođeš sa nalazina. Napiši nam malo kakve  su vam dijagnoze.  Nemoj očekivati da će se sam raspričati, jer vjerovatno neće.  Zato pripremi listu sa pitanjima i izvuci odgovore.  Sta ne saznaš tamo reći ćemo ti mi.  :Grin:   pozz

Ja mislim da neću stići o bete,  danas mi je 9dpt i 26. dan u ciklusu,  taman vrijeme da dođe vještica,  a dolje me boli kao da dolazi. :Mad:   Baš sam jućer bila u depri,  a ni danas nisam puno bolje. Stalno mi zuji u ušima, kao da mi je tlak visok,  al zaista stalno.  I temperatura, neizbježna.   Dan mi sporo prolazi, baš bi mi pasalo otići na kavu u Tkalču, al kad nemrem  :Sad:    Uživajte na kavi,  mislim na sve petrofke  :Love:

----------


## mimi81

Zauzeta nemoj se unaprijed bedirati...probaj...držim fige za betu i selim na odbrojavanje da ti tamo budem podrška..pusa

----------


## tikki

Ja sam vas poslušala i naručila se kod jedne doktorice u Petrovu. Sestra koja me naručivala je bila zaista ljubazna i jedva čekam pregled. Ali sada nemam pojma što me uopće tamo očekuje...

Jel mi možete pomoći što mi od dokumentacije treba? Odnosno ne znam jel možda mogu još nešto prikupiti do pregleda, imam: MM s-gram iz Petrove, papu i briseve na HPV i klamidiju iz 5 mjeseca. Hvala  :Smile:

----------


## Snekica

Mislim da ti je za početak dovoljno. Imaš više nego ja prvi put! Sretno! Javi kako je prošlo! Kad si naručena?

----------


## tikki

za 20 dana  :Smile:  Već sam jako nestrpljiva i stalno se podsjećam da moram imati strpljenja jer u ovoj cijeloj priči ne ide na brzinu... Svakako javim kako je prošlo, to uopće nije sporno  :Smile:  A sigurno ću imati još 100 pitanja  :Confused:

----------


## kriistiina

ZAUZETA misli samo pozitivno..... Nemoj se žalostiti i nemoj mi biti nikakva.... Kako nam Bog da tako će nam biti ... JAko bih voljela da nas sve obraduješ i da beta bude do neba  :Smile: 

Ja sam ok, osjećam se super, danas malo grčevi..... Grudi bole dosta i bradavice, ali to može biti i od utrića  :Smile: ... Nada me ne napušta i dalje mazim pupu  :Smile: 

Svima pusa!

----------


## sanja1

E Zauzeta koliko cura je ovdje bilo sigurno da stiže m a kad ono beta do neba,zato nema predaje prije bete :Grin: ,pusa.

----------


## ZAUZETA

Hvala cure, dnas mi je 28. dan ciklusa i imam nekakvi spoting na ulošku,  vidjet ću kud će to okrenuti do kraja dana.  Nemam ama baš nikakvih simptoma niš me ne boli, samo zujanje u ušima ne prestaje,  već sam luda od tog zvuka,  danas sam se probudila sa glavoboljom i beta tek u ponedjeljak. Ajme kad će taj ponedjeljak  :Smile: .  Kriistiina, tko ti je radio ET?

----------


## kriistiina

ET je radio dr. Šimunić.. Začudilo me kako rade ET bez ultrazvuka?! Kod nas kad ti vrate onda dobiješ slikicu na kojoj se vide  :Smile: .. To mi je super.. 

Mene od jučer ne boli, malo tu i tamo grčevi i to je to.. Grudi su i dalje bolne, bradavice manje.. Ah, kako se detaljno pratim.. 

ZAUZETA držim fige, ja moram čekati još SAMO do petka...

----------


## taca70

> ET je radio dr. Šimunić.. Začudilo me kako rade ET bez ultrazvuka?! Kod nas kad ti vrate onda dobiješ slikicu na kojoj se vide .. To mi je super..


Prvi put cujem da dr.Š nekome radi ET. Ne znam da li uopce rade ET s UZV, u moje vrijeme nisu.Medutim, i u Mb i u Viliju rade pa opet nix.

----------


## ZAUZETA

Ni ja nisam vidjela ni naznaku ultrazvuka,  dr.  je gađala prostim okom,  nadam se da ima dobar vid.  A iza nje je stajalo 6-tero ljudi koji su klafrali o nevažnim stvarima,  biologica, 3 sestre,  neki lik koji neznam gdje bi ga smjestila,  imao je zelenu obleku pa brijem da nije zalutao.

----------


## mimi81

Bok cure! Meni su radili et sa uzv. Tražili su pravo mjesto gdje bi ispustili jajašca...baš zgodno. Dr. je radio transfer a asistentica je držala uzv.

----------


## tlatincica

I meni je dr.V radio ET sa uzv. 
Mislim da ostali to ne prakticiraju. Old school valjda.

----------


## Aurora*

> Prvi put cujem da dr.Š nekome radi ET. Ne znam da li uopce rade ET s UZV, u moje vrijeme nisu.Medutim, i u Mb i u Viliju rade pa opet nix.


Iz prve ruke mogu reci da ni u Mariboru ne rade ET s UZV. Odnosno barem to ne radi dr. Vlaisavljevic.

----------


## Sela

[QUOTE=kriistiina;1708079]ET je radio dr. Šimunić.. Začudilo me kako rade ET bez ultrazvuka?! Kod nas kad ti vrate onda dobiješ slikicu na kojoj se vide  :Smile: .. To mi je super.. 



QUOTE]Nesto se mijenja u matici...

----------


## tlatincica

Eto vidiš, čovjek uči dok je živ. 
A ja baš volim kad svjetluca i razne aparate. Imam osjećaj da sam u space shipu  :Grin: 
Live long and prosper!

----------


## mimi81

Ej cure! Ja sam sutra oko 8 na uzv u petrovoj...zrinkič nam je bila u petak na pregledu...što je novo?

----------


## ZAUZETA

Nažalost negativna beta  :Sad:

----------


## Bab

Zauzeta, jako mi je žao. :Love:  Ali znaš da te negdje čeka tvoja sreća, zato kad odtuguješ glavu gore i u novu potragu.
pusa i drž'se! :Kiss:

----------


## Sela

*Zauzeta* citam tvoju dijagnozu-ti ok...Zeno kad tad!!!!!Kad tad!!!Mora,znas i sama,budi uporna i doci ce mali nunavac!!!!Otplaci i sutra je novi dan!!!puse i big hug :Love:  :Heart:

----------


## sanja1

A joj Zauzeta baš mi je žao :Love: ,a ništa isplači se,digni se i opet ponovo,nema nam druge,šaljem ti jednu veliiikuuu pusu.

----------


## kriistiina

ZAUZETA žao mi je ..  :Love:  Drži se, glavu gore, pusa..

----------


## Sela

*Kristiina* koliko jos do bete??? :Smile: 
*Zrinkic* kako je bilo na kontrolnom,kako ide s tobom?
MM je danas otisao u nasu maticnu kucu obaviti spermiogram,pa cemo der da vidimo kakva je sitacija sada;jel plivaci jos samo tonu kao sto su u srpnju ili su naucili barem prsno ako ono ne kraul.pusa

----------


## taca70

Zauzeta, stvarno mi je zao.Koliko ti je godina, ne pise u potpisu.Znas li kakve kvalitete su vam do sada bili zameci?

----------


## suzzie2

*Zauzeta* žao mi je! Stvarno ne zaslužujemo takva razočaranja i tugu!  :Love:   Šaljem ti veliki zagrljaj i drži se! Vjerujem da ću jednom skakutati i za tebe!

----------


## kriistiina

Betu bih trebala vaditi 1.10., ali mislim da ju neću dočekati... Sutra je 14 dana od punkcije, a ja danas kad e brišem imam smeđeg.... I tako....  :Sad:

----------


## ptica1

Hvala na informaciji i pozdrav svima.

----------


## nivesa

evo i mene natrag nakon tri dana a kao da nisam bila 2 tj.Konačno je došla i skoro već otišla moja m i sad sam se naručila za tu kolposkopiju u ponedjeljak....toplo se nadam da će sve bit ok i da odmah krenem u nove pobjede kod MPO dr.jer sad već stvarno ovo nema smisla....i naravno ćekamo urologa...

----------


## tlatincica

Zauzeta  :Crying or Very sad:  
Kriistiina svim srcem navijam za tebe!

Nivesa, koloskopiju ćeš raditi u Petrovoj?
Zrinkič, Mimi što je novoga?

----------


## nivesa

ne,idem privatno.Imislim da je to zadnje šta plačam.Koliko se čeka u Petrovoj??ako znaš?

----------


## mimi81

Ej cure! Tek sad sam vidjela Zauzeta tvoj post... :Love:  Bit će više sreće drugi put. Pretpostavljam da ćeš uskoro dobiti novi datum... Šaljem ti veliku pusu.
Vidim da nam Zrinkič nema...da nas nije odlučila napustiti dok je u postupku?... Jučer sam u Petrovoj viidjela jedan par, on je imao bradu i brkove pa sam si mislila da ih pitam da li su iz križevaca...ali bilo me strah da se ne zbrukam, ili da se ženi obratim sa Zrinkič :Laughing: 
Meni je moj doktor bio speedy...rekao je samo PA VI IMATE LIJEPU OVULACIJU..mislim, dobro jutro doktore...koliko puta sam mu rekla da su mi ciklusi redoviti. To je njemu nespojivo s mojim fsh, i kao točka na i, nema se vremena...
Dobro da sam ga pitala za briseve jer u brzini mi ni to ne bi rekao, joj, joj...
U 10mj idem po lijekove a u 11. sam u postupku..
Pusa svima :Heart:

----------


## ZAUZETA

Hej, cure,  hvala na podršci,  stvarno to puno znaći kad ti kaže netko tko zna kako je...  sad mi još preostaje razočarati rodbinu i prijatelje.  A šta se može.  Sve više razmišljam o Mariboru,  malo me Ina33 okrenula u tom pravcu. Po ovom zakonu, sa ovoliko godina i sve starijim js teško, teško...
Taca70,  ja sam ti 75. god.  taman na granici,  zato sam se jako nadala za ovaj postupak i sve mi je nekako išlo na ruku,  ma koma  :Sad: . Neznam ništa o kvaliteti js, a koga i pitati.

----------


## taca70

Mislila sam da ti je mozda na transferu biolog rekao nesto o embrijima, br.st., fragmentacija i sl.Dobro je to znati iako ja u prva 3 postupka isto niti sam pitala niti su mi sta govorili.Ja bih svakome preporucila Mb, ne samo zbog zakona nego mislim da nakon nekog vremena svi sazrijemo za promjenu a Mb je najbolje sto nam se nudi i sto si ipak mozemo priustiti.Posalji nalaze a u meduvremenu cete jos vidjeti sto cete poduzeti.

----------


## kriistiina

I ja vas moram razočarati.. Test mi je negativan.. I tako, idemo dalje.... 

I ja namjeravam slati papire u Maribor... Ja sam mlada (1984), imam puno jajnih stanica, a ovdje od njih ništa  :Sad: .... 

Šaljem vam pusu svima!!! I svima želim puno, puno, puno sreće...

----------


## taca70

Kriistiina, zao mi je.U tvojim godinama sanse su dobre i po ovom sugavom zakonu ali cemu gubiti vrijeme i bacati js kad mozes uz malo srece imati bebicu puno brze.Meni je u Mb puno znacilo sto su sve js stavljene na opoldnju i bila sam mirna jer sam znala da je poduzeto sve sto se moglo.Medutim, u mojim godinama je vec puno kromosomski neipspravnh js i cuda se rjede dogadaju.A o nasilnickom nametanju zadrtog svjetonazora od strane ljudi koji nemaju pojma o MPO ne trebam ni pisati.Sretno.

----------


## m arta

kriistiina, žao mi je. :Crying or Very sad: 
drago mi je da imaš plan za dalje. :Smile: 
znam da si mlada, al već si dovoljno prošla tu u HR i zaista nemaš ovdje šta raditi više, nažalost.

----------


## tiki_a

kriistiina žao mi je  :Sad:   :Sad:  .. odluka ti je dobra i odmah šaljem ~~~~~~za dalje

----------


## pinny

Kriistiina i Zuzeta, zao mi je!  :Love: 

Vidim da obadvije razmisljate u istom pravcu i bravo za odluku.

----------


## kriistiina

Hvala vam cure.... Moramo imati i plan B.. Nema nam druge...  :Smile:

----------


## sanja1

Kriistiina :Love: .

----------


## tlatincica

*Kriistiina* stvarno mi je žao  :Sad: 
Bogme je i moj *plan B* u razvoju, a kako je krenulo, moglo bi se par Petrofki naći u *"planu B"* u isto vrijeme.

Gdje je *Ana03*? 
*Pinny* što je kod tebe novoga?
*Ptica1* morat ćeš malo više pitanja postavljati (malo više pisati) da bi ti se postovi brže vidjeli  :Wink:

----------


## ZAUZETA

*Kriistiina*  :Love: ,  jako mi je žao,  baš sam nade polagala u tebe naročito kad si rekla da su ti komentirali kako su ti dobre js.Ti si stvarno još mlada i velike su ti šanse,  i koliko te malo čitam  znam ja da si ti već napravila plan za dalje.  Doći će i naše vrijeme, kad se sve posloži :Wink:  
Sve nekako čekam da netko od nas Petrovki javi nešto pozitivno, ali... za sada ništa. 
Stvarno su nas ograničili sa tim zakonom, i nas i doktore.  Znaš li šta je napravljeno sa ostalim js? Jesu li zamrznute?  Javi kakve imaš povratne info iz Maribora,  ja još moram vidjeti sa MM ali da se mene pita ja bi išla i to probati, a ne da se poslije kajem.

----------


## tlatincica

> ja još moram vidjeti sa MM ali da se mene pita ja bi išla i to probati, a ne da se poslije kajem.


 E, točno to je i kod mene: nakon 4 godine natezanja sam došla do prvog IVF-a i onda me zahvatio ovaj suludi zakon. I godine me stižu. I što sad? Čekati postupak u 12 mjesecu i što ako ne uspije? Nije to negativan stav, jednostavno moram kalkulirati sa svim mogućim ishodima. Ako se sad rezerviram za Mb ionako godinu dana moram čekati. U međuvremenu stignem prirodno zatrudniti, imati bar jedan uspjeli IVF u "našoj kući", predomisliti se, možda se zakon promjeni.... Svašta. 
Ali ako sad propustim vlak, za godinu dana ću možda lupati glavom o zid i misliti si "A šta si čekala"?

----------


## Sela

*Kriistiina* i ja sam nekako vjerovala u tebe...bas sam tuzna :Sad: 
Kad ce doci vrijeme na neku novu Petrovu trudnicu????Rujanski se vlakic izredao;jos cekamo *Suzzie* i *Snekicu*..
Od mene malo lijepih vijesti..Sjecate se da sam rekla da je mm otisao dati prilog za  spermiogram i nalaz je *nikad bolji!!!!!!*Astenozoospermia!Gdje su nestali oligho i teratho??U vjetar i da bogda ostali tamo!Kent bilivit.
Proplivali plivaci,nisu kraul ali trude se,16% grade A motility,grade B 4%ilitiga prvih 4,5mill/mL i drugih 1,1 mill/mL,morfologija  je granicna doduse ali 30% savrsenih plivaca je vise nego ikad!!
Cure moje,ja sam jako sretna s tim nalazom i pohvalila sam svog m.vec sto puta i nagradila  :Laughing:  (ne bas toliko puta :Razz: )..
Dobar nalaz je stigao bas u pravo vrijeme.pusa svima

----------


## Sela

Cure,sad sam vam prekinula tok rasprave jer sam dugo pisala post..Samo tako u razmisljanjima i ne gubiti vrijeme...

----------


## ZAUZETA

Odlično *SEla*,  trebaju nam dobre vijesti.  A i asteno se da pobjediti,  sa što više sexa (recept MM  :Laughing:  i njegov lijek za sve),  nek jede češnjaka koliko hoće i vitamin E.  Kad vi napadate?

MM utapa tugu u pivi,  sad naplačuje šta je morao apstinirati mjesec dana prije postupka.  A šta bi mu ja,  ja pijeeem da zaboooraaavim.  Nisam ni ja daleko,  idem si baš jedan boroviček trgnuti (za cirkulaciju, naravno,  kak bi moja baka rekla :Razz: )

----------


## Sela

*Zauzeta*  mi cemo sljedeci mjesec napadati pivice i knedlicke po praskim tavernama...

----------


## kriistiina

U zadnjem postupku sam imala 12 js.. Naravno, one neoplođene su u smeću jer u KBO nemamo stroj za zamrzavanje... 

Sela jako mi je drago zbog nalaza tvog MM!!!!!! Bravo!!!! Kao što je zauzeta rekla i to se da pobijediti.. A mi što dalje to je spermiogram sve lošiji i lošiji....  :Sad:  .... 

Sutra šaljem sve za Maribor pa što bude bit će...

----------


## nivesa

ej curke samo da vam javim da Zrinkić nije odustala od foruma nego doma čuva sebe i jajnike...danas mi se javila da je izgubila lozinku i da se ne može prijavit...

----------


## sanja1

Selaaaa triput hura za tm i njegove plivače :Grin: ,još će tu bit i olimpijaca :Razz: .

----------


## Snekica

> I godine me stižu. I što sad? Čekati postupak u 12 mjesecu i što ako ne uspije? Nije to negativan stav, jednostavno moram kalkulirati sa svim mogućim ishodima. Ako se sad rezerviram za Mb ionako godinu dana moram čekati. U međuvremenu stignem prirodno zatrudniti, imati bar jedan uspjeli IVF u "našoj kući", predomisliti se, možda se zakon promjeni.... Svašta. 
> Ali ako sad propustim vlak, za godinu dana ću možda lupati glavom o zid i misliti si "A šta si čekala"?


Cure i ja imam isti "problem". MM kaže da sačekamo još malo, da ovaj slijedeći bude dobitan! A šta ako ne bude? Opet čekati, i čekati i tako u nedogled! Malo sam bila u početku ljuta, ali i on ima pravo na svoje mišljenje o svemu tome, i on je onih 50% roditelja potrebnih za dijete! 
*M od Sele*, bravo! To se traži!

----------


## n&a

Sela super za spermiogram  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Sela

Hvala cure u njegovo ime..Toliko sam iznenadjena i ja sama da sam jucer barem desetak puta pogledala nalaz ne vjerujuci.Ocekivala sam isti OAT ali izgleda da su ogromne kolicine vocnih
smoothiesa i Bioastin imali efekta.Pio je svaki drugi dan po 2 kapsule od 4mg sto i nije nesto,ali imala sam malo muke dok sam ga uopce natjerala piti ga,;on jucer tvrdi da dobar nalaz nije od Bioastina vec od voca i puno vitamina koje je s njima unasao u organizam.Ma neka je od cega hoce,popit ce bocicu do kraja prije puta na sjever i ja zadovoljna.
Ali da se desilo cudo,desilo se,on uopce nije svjestan koliko.
Cure drage,nemojte dugo razmisljati o soluciji da odete van Hrvatske za svoju bebu,ako ste mladje,ovaj zakon vam produzuje agoniju i maltretiranje.Stedite,smanjite shopping,kavice po gradu,nosite proslogodisnje cizme,ne kazem da cete si od toga platiti Maribor ili Prag,ali bit cete na dobrom putu za svoju bebicu.pusa

----------


## kriistiina

Sela mi smo pili bioastin 3 mjeseca i poslije toga nalaz gori nego ikada... Ali kažu da se nekome popravi, a nekome bude koma... Sad smo počeli Formen jer mu se zadnji puta od tih tableta malo popravio ... Voće ne voli, povrće mrzi, jedino što jede je meso, i sve nezdravo.... Sad ću mu i neke multivitamine kupiti kad ih već ne unosi hranom..  :Smile:  Znate onu: hajde da se drogiramo, neka oči sjaje ...... A joj!!!

----------


## ZAUZETA

Ja svog MM nema šanse da vratim na tablete, jer od svega popijenog ništa se nije promjenilo. Osim kad je pio od Tešića kuru propolis, matična,  čajevi, jabučni ocat, onda je došao do normozoo.  A ni tada ništa nismo zdelali.  I sada je opet AT.  Ali ima slučajeva da je i Bioastin pomogao.  Ili nam je sve to u glavi,  pa moć pozitivnog razmišljanja odradi svoje. 
*Kriistiina,*  zar ti ni u Petrovoj nisu ništa zamrznuli?

----------


## loryy

Ej curke da se javim, prošla me kriza nakon još jednog neuspjeha i danas sam napokon dobila sestru u Petrovoj i naručila se 8.11 za dogovor ,, rečeno mi je da bi negdje u prvom ili početkom drugog mjeseca mogla opet u postupak.  Moj muž je u međuvremenu pio profertil kapsule ne znam da li šta pomažu u petak ide vaditi spermiogram, ali sam čula od žena da su puno njima bili nakon terapije nalazi poboljšani. Ja ne tražim čuda već samo ponekog plivača jer imamo samo još jednu ampulu smrznutu u Petrovoj i bilo bi puno lakše ići dalje da ne opet radimo TESE Šalata-Rebro Petrova predugo traje. Ako neka zna osim Biostina što sam sad pročitala još nešto šta bi mu dala nek pije molim pišite MM je spreman popiti bilo šta samo da bude nekih rezultata. :Smile:

----------


## kriistiina

ZAUZETA nisu mi ništa smrzli jer nije bilo stanica dovoljno... Dobro... Nećemo tu ... jel.. 

loryy nemam pojma, kao što sam napisala moj pije formen, od toga mu se zadnji puta poboljšao nalaz i to dosta... E sad, bacam ga i na med, proplis i pelud pa ćemo vidjeti iza Nove godine jel ima kakvih pomaka....

----------


## kriistiina

Kad najranije opet mogu u stimulirani postupak? Dok čekam Maribor da ovdje iskoristim sve mogućnosti...

----------


## loryy

Gle kriistiina meni je sestra danas rekla u Petrovoj da treba proći 4-6 mjeseci, znači ja sam bila sad u devetom mj. i negdje u prvom ili drugom idem opet, ali to ti i zavisi i o godinama

----------


## kriistiina

loryy ne bih htjela tijelo ubiti s tim svim hormonima, ali opet bi htjela što prije.... Ma dogovorit ću se za 3/2011.... Nekako mi tada najbolje, ide proljeće, sve se budi pa se možda probudi i moja pupa...  :Smile:

----------


## loryy

Držim ti palčeve

----------


## mimi81

Ej kriistina, žao mi je da niste došli do trudnoće...mislim da ako želiš možeš tražiti da te stave u prirodne postupke bez stimulacije, tako se nećeš trpati hormonima, a iskoristiti ćeš vrijeme do Maribora

----------


## zrinkič

ej.....već ste me zaboravile????? kristiina....zauzeta...baš mi je žao!!!! evo, kod mene je situacija ovakva: blago sam hiperstimulirana...blago je blaga riječ...imam ukupno cca 22 folikula. danas ide štoperica, u petak smo pod opaskom na punkciji. jajnici su mi ko dvije šake!!!! boli!!! jedva čekam da sve prođe....a ishod? spremna sam na sve i ono najbolje i ono najgore budući je hiperstimulacija u pitanju. doc me danas utješila da ću na punkciji odmah primat nešto infuzijom da se pokuša izbjeć ona gora verzija, da dio folikula prelazi u ciste, da će ih biti praznih....bla...bla.....znat ću više u petak!!! novima želim dobrodošlicu, puno strpljenja i sreće!!! pusa svima!!!

----------


## Snekica

Ajme, Zrinkić, pa kud sad to??? S toliko folikula nije ni čudo! Samo se ti drži i javljaj dalje! Pusa

----------


## Sela

Sretno na punkciji u petak *Zrinkic*,nadam se da ces javiti ishod!!!puse

----------


## tlatincica

*Zrinkič* nikako te nismo zaboravili  :Love: 
Nadam se da će HS zaista biti blaga i da će brzo proći.
Držimo fige za uspješnu i bezbolnu punkciju i dobitne folikule.
Keep us posted!

----------


## ana 03

evo  jedan bokić i od mene (int.nismo imali par dana koma-skoro fajt tko će prvi).ja sam dobila tetku taman u sub a.27.9 sam isla po ONE "pikice"i tako od 21 d.c. decapeptyl o.1.mg  2.3.4 po čak TRI(ono ni manje ni više) ampule menopura 5.6.7 dvije amp.Menopura. eh da za menopur piše od 17-18 h al ne znam za ovaj decapepty kad??? i to je to kod mene novo.joj Sela drago mi je bar neki pomak da je ovdje kod nas i nemoj nas gore u tuđini zaboravit!Kristina i Zauzeta doći će dan...za vas a i za sve nas.e da ne mogu se sjetit kome sam rekla za ono što se nisam mogla sjetiti kak se zove što mi je visoko (ha,ha ni bog me ne bi skužio)al no frks prolaktin mi je visok 26 a i SHBG 181? pa ak tko zna šta im je to?

----------


## kriistiina

ana03 ne znam odgovor na sva pitanja, ali decapeptyl možeš ili ujutro ili s ovima zajedno... U prošlom postupku D sam si davala ujutro, a gonale i menopure navečer.. A sada popodne oko 17 i D i gonale, jednu za drugom... 

Sretno!

Zrinkič, što da ti kažem?? Želim ti svu sreću, da sve prođe kako treba.. Javi nam se pod obvezno...

----------


## taca70

Ana03, najbolje ti je i D i M u isto vrijeme, tako rade i kad ides na pikanje u bolnicu.PRL ti je skroz blago povisen a u SHBG se ne kuzim.Sretno.
Sela, mogu misliti koliko ti ovaj poboljsani nalaz znaci.~~~~~ da se sve kockice posloze.
Zrinkic, nadam se da ces proci bolje od nase suzzie ali budi spremna i na ostanak u bolnici.
Suzzie, jesu tvoji jajnici skontali gdje su?

----------


## n&a

*Zrinkič*, žao mi je za hiperstimulaciju...nadam se ipak dobrom ishodu i da sve prođe kako treba

ja se još nisma naručila kod nikog u petrovoj, ubila me ova situacija na vv...niti sama neznam što bi sada  :Sad:  :Sad: .
moram priznati da je teško kada imaš dogovoren postupak i sada moraš sve ispočetka u novoj klinici

pozz ostalim curama

----------


## sanja1

Zrinkič držim fige da punkcija dobro prođe i da se jajnici vrate u normalu što prije :Yes: .

----------


## kriistiina

Cure gdje nam je Osijek? Jel netko zna?

----------


## ZAUZETA

Vjerojatno na trudničkim forumima  :Smile:

----------


## kriistiina

:Smile: 

Ma poslala sam joj pp pa nikako da mi odgovori, a ja nestrpljiva  :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## tlatincica

Nedoumica br. 1 
Ako idem vaditi hormone 5. dan ciklusa i baš taj dan pada u recimo, nedjelju, što mi je činiti? 
Nedoumica br. 2
Ako žena cijeli dan ima iscjedak tamnosmeđe boje, jel to m ili to nije m ili koji je to vrag?

... eto, svašta si žena promišlja četvrtkom uvečer...  :Coffee:

----------


## taca70

Tlatincica, cemu nedoumice kad je sve jasno.
1. Odes vaditi hormone u petak na 3.dc;
2. Nije m.

----------


## Bab

Cure Petrovke, da vas pitam...kak izgleda prvi razgovor kod njih?
zanima me da li to uključuje i pregled ili samo razgovor i pregled nalaza?

Ja sam u srijedu bila na kompletnom gin. pregledu pa mi se sad nekak ne da opet, ak baš ne trebam..Ja bum joj donesla sve to što sam dobila( nalaz, slike sa uzv-a) pa me možda ne bude pregledavala.
I jel mi možete reći šta sve traže od nalaza?
Ja imam komplet hormone, štitnjaču, t3, t4, Anti TG, Anti TPO, čekam papu i briseve-idući tjedan će biti nalazi i još sam napravila TORCH s obzirom da imam macu pa je moja ginićka htjela za svaki slučaj i to isključiti.

Jel imate ideju da bi mi još nešto trebalo?

pusa i hvala puno

Bab :Kiss:

----------


## ZAUZETA

*Bab*,  ako imaš nalaze,  neće te nitko gledat ponovo.

----------


## Sela

*Bab* potpisujem *Zauzetu.*Za stitnjacu te nece nitko pitati,a ako pita..past cu na rit od iznenadjenja! :Shock: 
*Ana* draga sto bih vas zaboravila ,cekaj da prvo odem gore a onda bumo pricali...Danas mi UZV kod dr R.I ako bog da prestajem sa Logestom i
cekam onu prekrasnu najbitniju m (ne mogu vjerovati da sam rekla da je prekrasna!!! :Shock: )i onda pocinje show..a do tad,ima jos,vise od 72 sata.
*Tlatincice*,ti se polako spremas u Alpe vidim,mijenjaj nick u runolist!
Jucer sam bila u Grazu,ajme koliko robice za klince u H&M- u,kojeg li raja za mlade mame!!Samo nije bilo Barbapapa carapica vel.24,buuu... :Sad: 
Ukorit ce me velike sefice da chatam,ali veliko sorry,necu vise.Puuuusss :Cool:

----------


## Bab

Sela i zauzeta...hvala na odgovoru.
Ma tu štitnjaču sam ja zbog sebe vadila jer znam i da to može utjecati na rezultate, a budući da imam tr biokemijske iza sebe, pušem i na hladno.
Baš me zanima kako će u ponedjeljak proći moj razgovor !?

----------


## tlatincica

> *Tlatincice*,ti se polako spremas u Alpe vidim,mijenjaj nick u runolist!


 :Laughing:  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TLVIICWRbjM

Ma ostajem još u Petrovoj  :Cool: 
Samo proširujem plan B za par kilometara (i nešto ojra).

Uskoro počinje i tvoj veliki izlet u inozemstvo  :Very Happy: 
*Bab* otkad sam pročitala tvoje pitanje pokušavam se sjetiti svog prvog pregleda u Petrovoj, ali toliko pregleda i dolazaka u ovih par godina imam da se sve to stopilo u jedno i nikako ne mogu izdvojiti onaj prvi. 
Al zato cure znaju  :Smile:

----------


## Sela

*Lady Edelweiss* sretno kako god bilo!!A ojri su da se trose u plemenite svrhe! :Very Happy:

----------


## Snekica

Tlatinčice , spot je  :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 
Bab, mi smo to odradili usporedno sa operacijom, tako da iskreno, nemam pojma, ali sudeći po mojoj doc., koja me gleda samo na UZV, mislim da ćeš trebati samo nalaze pokazati. Ali ti se pripremi, jer nikad neznaš!

----------


## zrinkič

pozdrav.....ja preživjela....katastrofalno bolnu aspiraciju.....hvala tehničaru Zdravku koji me držao za ruku i brisao suze........rezultat: 12 jajnih stanica. sutra zovemo biologa, da vidimo stanje i dal će transfer bit u ponedjeljak. primila sam dvije flaše infuzije sa globulinom......doma sam, mirujem, boli me.......sutra se javim!!!!! pusa! da, reko mi je biolog da će dio jajnih stanica zamrznuti!!!!

----------


## tikki

*Bab* i ja idem prvi puta u Petrovu za dva tjedna i jako me zanima kako će taj prvi pregled izgledati, nadam se da ćeš nam se javiti sa friškim informacijama. Ja bih ti bila jako zahvalna.  :Trep trep:  Uopće na znam što mi je za očekivati... 

E da, cure jeste vi išle prvi put same ili sa mužekima

*zrinkič* držim fige za tulum u labu i da ti uskoro bude bolje i bolovi popuste!

----------


## Snekica

Tikki, obavezno s muževima. Čak mm nije htio ući samnom unutra (kao šta će on unutra) a doc. ga pogleda i kaže " a vi niste budući tata???" malo je bio  :Embarassed: , pa je ušao. A poslije kako kad. 
Zrinkič, jel nije bilo anestezije?  :Shock:  Kako te to toliko boljelo? Sad samo laganini da te što prije sve popusti!

----------


## taca70

Tikki, kod koga si narucena? Ja jos nikada do sada nisam usla u ordinaciju sa MM-om, jednom je bio sa mnom u cekaonici.Iskreno, njegovo prisustvo mi tamo nista ne znaci ali znam da nismo svi isti pa ako ti je lakse s njim mozete i skupa uci. 
Zrinkic, nadam se da je najgore proslo. Anestezija bas nije djelovala?

----------


## tikki

Ma MM veli da bi on išao sa mnom, a i ja sam htjela da ide... samo nisam znala kakva je praksa a bilo mi je bad zvati da pitam. Baš bi voljela da bude uz mene i da oboje čujemo što će nam doktorica reći. Inače, naručena sam kod doktorice Šprem. Jel još netko od vas kod nje?

----------


## maby

Bab! Oslobodi prostor za privatne poruke...

----------


## ZAUZETA

Zrinkič  :Love: ,  prošlo je ,  sad lagano tramale i normabelček i spavanac.  Vjerovatno te bolilo zbog hiperstimulacije,  jadna naša trudilica.  Sve će se to isplatiti,  vidjet češ  :Yes:

----------


## ZAUZETA

Zrinkič  :Love: ,  prošlo je ,  sad lagano tramale i normabelček i spavanac.  Vjerovatno te bolilo zbog hiperstimulacije,  jadna naša trudilica.  Sve će se to isplatiti,  vidjet češ  :Yes:

----------


## ptica1

Tikki- ja sam isto bila samo jednom, ali je MM išao sa mnom. Ja sam kod dr C i on nas je zajedno pozvao da uđemo. Kada je pogledao nalaze koje imam: hormone, briseve, papu i spermogram MM popričali smo i zamolio je supruga da izađe jer je mene pregledao i naopravio ultrazvuk. Sada traži dodatno hormone jer je na ultrazvuku vidi da bi mi jajnici mogli biti policistični i to je to za sada.

----------


## Bab

*maby*, jesam :Embarassed: 
*zrinkič*, nadam se da će bol brzo proći i da će se sva ova muka isplatiti i da ćeš za cca 2 tjedna javiti prekrasnu ß. Sad samo odmaraj  :Kiss: 
*tikki,* naravno da ću javiti kako je prošlo...i ja sam baš nestrpljiva i najradije bi da mogu odmah tamo :Smile: 

Mi smo išli skupa samo kod privatnika...na VV-u sam ja išla sama jer MM-u nije bilo zgodno izlazit s posla( radi u Samoboru), a i tak mi niš ne bi tamo pomogao. Meni nije to bio problem prolaziti sama, ali naravno da ako je nekome tako lakše trebate biti skupa. Mislim da tu nema nekog pravila.

pusa svime, koke moje :Kiss:

----------


## ana 03

Tikki bok.Ja i mužek smo skupa prvi put išli isto kod doktorice Šprem...na prvom pregledu smo imali spermogram,hsg,i nalaze moje sto su me pikali u petrovoj.to ti je za prvi pregled bilo i dovoljno da nas stavi na listu za ivf.kasnije sam sama išla na uvz jer nema potrebe da ga teglim sa sobom.evo još sitno brojimo do postupka.pozz

----------


## zrinkič

tulum je bio.....oplođene su tri jajne stanice, pet su ih zamrznuli. sutra moram ponovno zvati.....neće bit transfera do petog dana radi hiperstimulacije. neznam kaj to sve znači....bol baš ne popušta...ali još nemam one najgore simptome. mokrit idem normalno, napuhnuta sam standardno, dišem normalno. imate li kakva iskustva ili ste čule za takvu situaciju???? znam da ukoliko bi došlo do trudnoće...stvari s jajnicima bi se pogoršali. anestezija....to nije anestezija...to malo ošamuti...imala sam puno folikula, jajnici su bili osjetljivi,veliki i bolni, reko je i doktor da je bolnija aspiracija kod hiperstimulacije. mene bole i ultrazvuci pred ovulaciju...ali ovo je trajalo pre pre dugo!!!!

----------


## NINA30

I ja bih zvala u Petrovu za prvi dogovor jel imate nekog dr.za preporučiti?!

----------


## Sela

*Zrinkic* draga zarko ti zelim da se sve kod tebe stabilizira i da ti vrate krasne blastice po zelji i da ti postupak bude dobitan!!I zbog boli i muke koju si prosla..ocito zbog hiperstimulacije sve to jace boli...
*Nina30* mi ti izbjegavamo preporucivati lijecnike jer su svi podjednako dobri za svoje pacijente.Preporuka ti je za onoga kod kojeg ces najprije doci na red...
Ovdje ces naci popis lijecnika:http://www.potpomognutaoplodnja.info...skoj&Itemid=81 :Heart: 
pusa svima

----------


## taca70

Nina30, ovo tvoje pitanje se cesto pojavljuje i jos nije dobilo konkretan odgovor. Naime, u Petrovoj ima nekih 7,8 MPO lijecnika i uglavnom svaka pacijentica moze preporuciti svog. Nazovi i vidi kod koga mozes prije dobiti termin.

----------


## Sela

E *Taco* kao da smo se dogovorile... :Smile:

----------


## tlatincica

MM baš nikad nije ušao sa mnom u ordinaciju. Iako vidim da ponekad parovi zajedno ulaze, no ne znam koji su razlozi za to.
Jednom mi je sestra rekla da mogu s njim dok je išao davati uzorak, ali je bilo "No way!"- on nikad nije bio u ordinaciji, bogme ni ja neću u muški wc  :Grin:

----------


## ZAUZETA

Kladim se da moj dr.  ne zna uopće kak MM i izgleda.  
Ahahaah Tlatinčice,  dobra, dobra...

----------


## nivesa

:Undecided: ah sutra kolposkopija.....držite fige!!!! :Undecided:

----------


## ZAUZETA

sretno, Nivesa.. zašto te šalju na taj pregled,  kakav ti je papatest?

----------


## Bab

Nivesa, sretno...tj. nadam se da je već sve gotovo i da je bilo brzo i efikasno.
A zbilja, zašto su te slali na to?

Ja danas bila na svom prvom razgovoru i baš sam oduševljena sa svime... Jedino mi je žao što nisam ni vidjela dr. Dinku jer je bila u gužvi, pa mi je neka mlada doktorica pogledala sve nalaze, napisal povijest bolesti i onda to samo pokazala mojoj budućoj doktorici i odmah sam dobila termin u 01/2011. Tako da je bilo iznad svih mojih očekivanja. Svi su bili ljubazni...ma mrak. Nadam se da će se tako i nastaviti.
eto...kissić od mene

----------


## Sela

Hello,nesto nam steka forum zadnjih dana;bas ste mi falile!!!Bravo *Bab*!!!Neka bude sretno!

----------


## Bab

Sela  :Kiss: , da sad ne ponavljam sve iz sms-ova  :Smile: 

I meni baš fali forum...to mi je prvo ujutro kad dođem na posao...a danas sam baš bila jadna  :Sad:  ,ali eto, "vratija se Šime"

----------


## suzzie2

*Zrinkič* žao mi je za hiperstimulaciju. Nažalost i ja sam je preživjela u ovom postupku. Ali sa skroz drugim simptomima. Mene aspiracija nije boljela nimalo (bravo doktore!!!), a isto je dosta trajala. Niti kasnije (osim prvog dana nakon aspiracije) nije me boljelo ništa, mokrila sam (po mom tadašnjem mišljenju) normalno, ali sam rasla naočigled. Ishod - osam dana u bolnici i odustajanje od transfera. Nadam se da se to tebi neće dogoditi, ali u mom sučaju moj liječnik (a ni ja) nismo htjeli riskirati, jer kao i ti, i ja sam imala tri blastice, a potencijalna trudnoća potencira dodatnu hiperstimulaciju.

Moj savjet, koji naravno ne moraš prihvatiti, a koji sam ja počela slijediti tek u trenutku agonije "hoće li biti transfera, neće li biti transfera" je slijedeće: moje tijelo je pametnije od mene i ono će mi samo reći kad će biti spremno, neću nepotrebno riskirati ni sad ni ubuduće jer i moj život je važan, a i potreban mom budućem djetetu.

Čini mi se ipak da tvoje tijelo tebi pokazuje da je malo spremnije nego moje (nisi ženska inačica Houdeka, kao što sam to ja preko noći postala), zato držim fige da se blastice vrate.

*Taca 70* nakon svako-drugo-jutarnjeg posjećivanja matične nam kuće posljednjih mjesec dana, dobila sam čak 2 (slovima: dva) tjedna odmora, jer se jajnici još traže. Ako njihova kriza identiteta ne prođe za dva tjedna, prelazimo na estrofen. I bile ste u pravu, ovulacija nije potrebna.

----------


## kriistiina

Hej cure! 

Suzzie, zrinkič držim fige da sve bude ok.....

Idem na kontrolu u Zg 22.10., nadam se da ćemo se onda i dogovoriti za dalje... Nekako sam si zamislila 03/2011.. Dr je rekao da je u redu, ali opet dok ja njega ne vidim ništa ne vjerujem... 

Svima želim svu sreću!!!!!!

----------


## mimi81

Ej cure! Nisam bila doma tri dana pa se nisam javljala. Zrinkič draga, čestitam na hrabrosti u postupku, nadam se da će stvari krenuti na bolje :Heart: 
Ja sam od danas opet na Duphastonima, rekao je doktor da budem i ovaj ciklus.
Imam jedno pitanje...da li je moguće da osjećam valunge od uzimanja hormona krajem 6. mj., uzimala sam menopur i decapeptyl??
Ste znale da je jedan od sastojaka menopura urin žena u klimakteriju, časnih sestara...to sam pročitala na potpomognutaoplodnja.info :Wink:

----------


## Sela

:Laughing:  :Laughing: *Suzzie*,jajnici imaju krizu identiteta???? :Laughing: 
Đizs,ko zna sto misle da jesu?Elvis?*Suzzie*,mrak!!
Pametna curica postat ce pametna mamica jednog dana..vec brojimo dane..mislim.
*Kriistiina* sve ce se posloziti bas kako hoces!!!! :Heart: 
Svima :Wink:

----------


## ZAUZETA

Mimi,  ja sam negdje pročitala da se menopur radi od urina trudnih žena,  pa mi je to malo nespojivo sa časnim sestrama  :Razz: 

Za valunge neznam,  imala samih intenzivno dok sam čekala betu, nakon prestanka utrića sve prošlo.

----------


## mimi81

Mene je oblilo u subotu dok sam spavala...odjednom sam se probudila mokra skroz i prepala se da sam u menopauzi, ali onda sam se sjetila tih hormona, možda su mi još uvijek u tijelu..nadam se da nije menopauza.
Što se urina tiče našla sma u knjižnici jednu knjigu Iscjeljivanje urinom...što tamo svašta ima...kažu za neplodnost piti mokraću trudnice :Smile:

----------


## tlatincica

> Što se urina tiče našla sma u knjižnici jednu knjigu iscjeljivanje urinom...što tamo svašta ima...kažu za neplodnost piti mokraću trudnice


OMG!  :Shock: 
Granica se negdje mora podvući! Mislim, stvarno sam probala svašta, al ovo ne bi išlo. m-m  :No-no: 




> Mene je oblilo u subotu dok sam spavala...odjednom sam se probudila mokra skroz i prepala se da sam u menopauzi, ali onda sam se sjetila tih hormona, možda su mi još uvijek u tijelu..nadam se da nije menopauza.


Moram priznati da i mene muče ovakve misli.  :Sad: 
Dobro, ne budim se po noći ali menge su se počele mijenjati (da sam imala ovakve kao tinejđerica, nikad se na mengu ne bih bunila), to preznojavanje postaje sve češće, a malo su i žifci popustili  :Mad:

----------


## mimi81

Ja se nadam da je to od centralnog grijanja...

----------


## kriistiina

Valunge imala od utrića.... Kad sam s njima prestala prestali i valunzi  :Wink:

----------


## sanja1

Suzzie ma naći će se tvoji jajnici,mala kriza identiteta nakon onakvog šoka sasvim je normalna :Laughing: .
Zrinkič držim fige da se što prije oporaviš :Yes: .
Nivesa javi kako je prošla pretraga :Wink: .
Svima ostalima pusa :Grin: ,nemam baš kaj za pisati,po bebu idem u 12.mj,urin neželim piti,tako da se trenutno ništa nezbiva ali pratim ja vas pozorno :Grin: .

----------


## Sela

Curke drage,kod mene stigla pocasna pa cu se malo vise orijentirati na moj drugi omiljeni podforum (Ceska) a vama svima milioni pusa i balona i svakoj bar jedna beba!!!!!!! :Klap:   :Yes:   :Wink:

----------


## Bab

Sela, samo da Ti zaželim svu sreću ovog svijeta i da se iz Praga vratis sa barem jednom bebicom u buši. :Smile:

----------


## nivesa

Sela ~~~~~~~!!!Želim ti da konačno uspiješ!!!!

----------


## nivesa

Drage moje na pregled sam poslana zbog užasnog PAPA testa koji na kraju ipak i nije TOLIKO loš kao što smo mislili.Nakon briseva pozitivna je samo jedna bakterija i za svaki slučaj sam išla na kolposkopiju.Eventualno cin 1....to i nije bajno ali eto kaj sada da radim,ali rekla je teta dr.da to ne znači da nemogu počet sa pripremama,tj.da moram na razgovor u Petrovu kod MPO dr da se dogovorim kako i šta dalje pa ako mi MPO da zeleno svjetlo da mogu bez brige krenut,ako kaže da ne onda prvo biopsija pa tek za 6-8 tj mogučnost daljnjih postupaka...Najvjerojatnije ću prvo na oralnu kontracepciju da se jajnici smanjepa uz to mogu pit to nešto da se cin smanji ako Bog da povuče!!!!(trenutno su 8cm).Nadam se najboljem jer jedino na to i pristajem!!! :Klap:  :Yes:

----------


## nivesa

Eh da !Da vas priupitam !!!Gdje se vade hormoni štitnjače TSH i T3 T4 ne vezano za gin.stranu??? A Endokrinolog??Koji i Gdje???Tnx unaprijed!!!Sorry za offt!!

----------


## nana_banana

Drage moje ja sam toliki pesimist!! Dođe mi da sjednem i plačem!
Jučer sam bila na sistematskom, sve je OK (iako će nalazi ginića biti tek za dva tjedna, al koliko je ovako i UZV-om mogao vidjeti sve je OK), ali mi je krva slika malo lošija. Imam povošene leukocite i trombocite što su mi rekli da upućuje na neku upalu. I tako ja sretna krenem doma misleći kako je to sigurno što me grlo pomalo boli već danima. Međutim odjednom me uhvatila strašna bol u cijelom desnom predijelu glave. Uho, zubi, grlo - to je tako bolilo da sam plakala od boli, al uopće nisam mogla dešifrirat odakle dolazi primarna bol. I odmah kod zubara, on kaže da nije njegova domena, da je sa zubima i mesom sve OK. Al je bol neizdrživa. Popila sam aspirin C i neofen i nije prošlo. Onda me MM natjerao da idemo na Hitnu uho grlo nos i tu su mi rekli da je isto sve OK i da se jedino vidi to upaljeno grlo. Dao mi je antibiotike Klavocin i sad to pijem. Danas idem svojoj doktorici sa svime da vidim što će ona reći. 
Najviše me zabrinjava što u ponedjeljak idem u Petrovu po lijekove i krećem s hormonskom terapijom. Hoće li me sad uopće pustiti s obzirom na sve ovo i što pijem antibiotike?! Sva sam jadna! Toliko čekanja i sad je opet sve pod upitnikom.

----------


## zrinkič

pozdrav....suzzie2......nadala sam se da češ se javiti....baš mi je drago i baš si mi trebala!!!!! sutra idemo u zg...i znat ćemo dal će biti transfera. 3 mrvice se lijepo razvijaju. moje stanje....ok...bole me bubrezi (bar mislim)....lakše mi je, osjećam još uvijek jajnike....ali lakše je! odmaram, pijem puno tekućine...i mjerim bušu, koja je do sada stalno ista. razmišljali smo...ako bude transfera da nam vrate dvije blastice. mm se boji, boji se svega, a i za mene i nekako nas plaši pomisao (i zbog mog prijašnjeg zdravstvenog stanja) dodatnih komplikacija. ako nam je suđeno...ostat će, bez obzira koliko ih vrate, ako nije...neće. odlućili smo da ne riskiramo dodatno. naravno, još ćemo se konzultirat s doktoricom. bit će to 5 dan sutra!!!!! di je sanjička......kako je ona???? osijek??? pozdrav suborki Mirjani koja je bila s menom na punkciji i na transferu 3 dan. veliki pozdrav svima Vama!!! drž te se i velika pusa!!!!!

----------


## Bab

> Eh da !Da vas priupitam !!!Gdje se vade hormoni štitnjače TSH i T3 T4 ne vezano za gin.stranu??? A Endokrinolog??Koji i Gdje???Tnx unaprijed!!!Sorry za offt!!


Ja sam to sve izvadila u Suncu, privatno. U petrovoj ne rade TSH, to znam. Ali možeš to sve na uputnicu izvaditi na VV-u( nadam se da bar labos još normalno funkcionira) Ja sam tamo prije nekih godinu dana vadila brdo hormona i kojekakvih drugih stvari i nije bilo problema. Jedino što se čeka oko 3 tjedna. U Suncu je bilo gotovo taj dan.
A za endokrinologa nažalost ne znam  :Sad:  Budu se cure već javile

----------


## ZAUZETA

Endokrinolog ima na VV  oni i jesu prvenstveno endokrinoloski i dijabetički centar, ne?

----------


## kiara79

endokrinolog na VV dr.Peroš..odličan,treba se naručiti čeka se oko 1,5 mj.

----------


## nivesa

Hvala cure!!*Bab* koliko si to tamo platila??Možeš i na pp poslat,ne znam da li se smije ovdje.A sad sam kao smirenija ali još uvijek nisam ništa riješila do kraja tak da me i dalje pere nervoza i živčeki ,a znam da se nebi smjela živcirat....ali kako da to uspijem izvest??

----------


## nivesa

> endokrinolog na VV dr.Peroš..odličan,treba se naručiti čeka se oko 1,5 mj.


E kod njega je bio i mm prije spermiograma...nadam se da ću uspijet što prije kod njega na red!!!

----------


## suzzie2

*Sela* držim fige da počasna stvarno bude počasna.
Pratimo te naravno na drugom pdf-u. Pusa  :Wink: 

i samo da se nadovežem da ono s urinom....  :Shock: ....BLJAK

----------


## nivesa

Urin???!!!F   U   J!!!!

----------


## Sela

> Drage moje ja sam toliki pesimist!! Dođe mi da sjednem i plačem!
> Jučer sam bila na sistematskom, sve je OK (iako će nalazi ginića biti tek za dva tjedna, al koliko je ovako i UZV-om mogao vidjeti sve je OK), ali mi je krva slika malo lošija. Imam povošene leukocite i trombocite što su mi rekli da upućuje na neku upalu. I tako ja sretna krenem doma misleći kako je to sigurno što me grlo pomalo boli već danima. Međutim odjednom me uhvatila strašna bol u cijelom desnom predijelu glave. Uho, zubi, grlo - to je tako bolilo da sam plakala od boli, al uopće nisam mogla dešifrirat odakle dolazi primarna bol. I odmah kod zubara, on kaže da nije njegova domena, da je sa zubima i mesom sve OK. Al je bol neizdrživa. Popila sam aspirin C i neofen i nije prošlo. Onda me MM natjerao da idemo na Hitnu uho grlo nos i tu su mi rekli da je isto sve OK i da se jedino vidi to upaljeno grlo. Dao mi je antibiotike Klavocin i sad to pijem. Danas idem svojoj doktorici sa svime da vidim što će ona reći. 
> Najviše me zabrinjava što u ponedjeljak idem u Petrovu po lijekove i krećem s hormonskom terapijom. Hoće li me sad uopće pustiti s obzirom na sve ovo i što pijem antibiotike?! Sva sam jadna! Toliko čekanja i sad je opet sve pod upitnikom.


*Nana*  vidim da ti curke ne odgovaraju...ako je nesto ozbiljno bolje ti pricekati jos mjesec dana dok prodje eventualna upala...Sto je mjesec dana naspram cijelom zivotu..mjesec ti prodje kao keks.Do kad ces piti KLavocin?Neces odmah poceti sa pikanjem?Mozda se sve sredi dok dodje m.pusa

----------


## ana 03

NANA bok.ja sam pila sumamed isto i brzo se izlječila- sad čekam 15.10 da krenemo s pikanjem.znam da si razočarana i ja sam bila jer sam mislila da cu krenut odmah s pikanjem al kako tek krećemo 21 d.c tak da se sad trebam samo malo više pazit da se ne vrati i eto...krećemo u nešto BIG  :Smile:

----------


## nana_banana

> *Nana*  vidim da ti curke ne odgovaraju...ako je nesto ozbiljno bolje ti pricekati jos mjesec dana dok prodje eventualna upala...Sto je mjesec dana naspram cijelom zivotu..mjesec ti prodje kao keks.Do kad ces piti KLavocin?Neces odmah poceti sa pikanjem?Mozda se sve sredi dok dodje m.pusa


*Sela i ana* hvala vam na podržci. Naime, jučer mi je doktorica opće prakse rekla da je najvjerojatnije upaljen živac koju povezuje uho grlo zube nos i tko zna što još, i da mi je najbolje javit se na Hitnu neurologiju. Tako da ću danas ići tamo i nek mi točno kažu što je jer je bol neizdrživa. E sad postoji mogućnost da ću morati slikati glavu, a možda i zube što ne bi smjela pred umjetnu oplodnju, jel tako?. Jel zna netko koliko se prije umjetne ne smije izlagati zračenju?? 

Inače, Klavocin trebam piti taman do ponedjeljka. A mislim da sam odmah u ponedjeljak trebala krenuti i s pikanjem jer mi je tada 21 d.c. 

A ništa ići ću u ponedjeljak u Petrovu, reći im kako stvari stoje pa nek oni odluče. Samo me strah da opet ne moram čekati šest mjeseci na svoj red?!

----------


## Snekica

Mislim da nećeš opet čekati red, već ćeš krenuti s postupkom kad se ozdraviš. Tako i ja sad ćekam da li krećem ovaj mjesec ili ipak slijedeći. A trebala sam u 09.mj.

----------


## Sela

Drugarice *Snekice* cini mi se vi ubrzo krecete s pikanjem???? :Cool:  :Heart:

----------


## tlatincica

Baš i ja htjedoh pitati isto pitanje  :Cool: 
 :Grin: 

Vidim ima vas par koje su radi bolesti ili neke druge terapije morale pomaknuti termin za postupak. Čini mi se da ću i ja morati preskočiti 2010 godinu, ali zato je moj početak 2011 i to će biti moja godina.
Maajke mi.

Zrinkič, kako si? Kako se držiš? Kad je transfer? Reci nam, reci!  :Very Happy: 
Nivesa, što je kod tebe novog?

----------


## Sela

*Tlatincice* zasto sad odgoda?Prosli puta na kavi imala si lijepe vijesti za nas..

----------


## tlatincica

Ništa strašno, morat ću uzimati nekakvu terapiju. Pa ćemo malo odgoditi.
Ali fura me tako dobra vibra i znam da će to biti TO!

----------


## nivesa

Ništa posebno,čekam pon da se naručim kod MPO dobila sam zeleno svjetlo od dr.!!!pa ču onda i ja čekat....i čekat...opet ili i dalje ne znam šta je sad tu točno.Uglavnom nekud sam se pomaknula !!!!I da konačno sam se odlučila kod kojeg dr. ću se naručit1!!I to je veliki pomak za mene neodlučnu!!!uspjela sam m natjerat da napravi novi spermiogram u Petrovoj iduči tj. !!!Ide u pon ili utorak urologu zbog varikokele pa se nadam boljim (barem dobrim)vjestima !

----------


## ana 03

e kad ti Trantinčice kažeš to je to onda i je to to!

----------


## Snekica

Drugarice *Sela*, ako mi sutra bude nalaz ok, onda krećemo vrrrrlo brzo! Strah me niti pomisliti. U podne sutra podižem nalaz, kuferi su spakirani, i odoh ja sa svim injekcijama za Liku na kratki g.o. (naravno da injekcije uzimam ako je nalaz dobar  :Smile:  ). A ako bude opet pozitivan, malo ću divljati, ali i pričekati narednih mjesec dana...

----------


## kriistiina

Snekice sretno, nadam se da će biti kako želiš.....  :Smile: 

Svim ostalim curama sretno... Mi smo počeli vježbati, pijemo raznorazne vitamine i čekamo  :Smile: .... Ko zna? ? ? ? Možda se desi  :Smile:

----------


## zrinkič

pozdrav.......jučer je bio transfer....vratili su mi dva embrija.....treći je stao s razvojem. doktorica je bila zadovoljna jer su ova dva odlićna...i to 5 dan. poprilično je sigurna u uspjah! biolog mi je reko da mogu već 10 dan radit test! a bol...bol je prisutna i čudna...mirujem i nadam se da će proć!

----------


## ZAUZETA

Odlično *Zrinkič*,  baš mi je drago  :Love:    sad deset dana lagano i najbolje prespavati...

Od nas tri koje smo bile na ET isti dan  jedna je trudnica :Yes: , mlada curka bez ikakvih dijagnoza nje ili NJM, tako da mi stariji teeeško ili nikako.  MM pristao na Maribor,  eto,  moramo  skupiti papire i nofce, naravno, i to će biti to.

----------


## mimi81

Draga Zrinkič, sretno, sretno, sretno. Pratim te i dalje. Pozdrav svim petrofkama!

----------


## kriistiina

Zrinkič naša sretno!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!   :Love:

----------


## nivesa

:Very Happy: Zrinkić sretno i strpljivo !!! :Very Happy:

----------


## sanja1

Zrinkič sretnooooo :Very Happy: .

----------


## ana 03

jooj i ja ti želim samo srećicu zrinkič!

----------


## pinny

Zrinkic drzim fige!!  :Kiss:

----------


## osijek

Cure svima vam držim fige da što prije uspijete bilo gdje i preselite se na neki drugi pdf....

----------


## Sela

*Zrinkic* nam je jos jedan vagoncic jesenskog vlakica i nestrpljivo cekamo rezultat!!!! :Very Happy: 
*Zauzeta* sretno u Mariboru!Pridruzujes se koloni izgonjenih hrvatskih pacijenata i za inat,neka uspije!!!! :Very Happy: 
Svima Petrovkama pusa:neko je zatisje..a kladim se da su cekaonice pune... :Unsure:  :Heart:

----------


## kriistiina

Zrinkič kad je beta???? Kako se osjećaš? Jel te manje boli? 

Javi nam se !

----------


## nivesa

mislim da svi nešto čekamo i da je zato zatišje.....

----------


## Snekica

...Ja krenula!!!

----------


## nivesa

sretno draga!!!

----------


## kriistiina

*Sretno snekice!!!!!!!!*  :Smile:

----------


## sanja1

Bravo Sneki,držim fige da ovaj bude dobitni :Very Happy: .

----------


## Snekica

*Hvala, cure!!!*

----------


## Sela

Evo ga na,poceli su se i zaostaci iz rujna rijesavati....Dobar start svima u zaostatku...zapravo onima kojima je bio potreban malo duzi zalet  :Smile:  iz ovog ili onog razloga.Ali duzi zalet znaci i mozda vece sanse za uspijeh pa zato  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 
Znaci,*Sneki* bravo i samo naprijed s pikanjem!!!Da sve bude  :Klap: 
*Suzzie* jos tebe cekamo!!!!Ima li novosti?
Pozdrav *Osijek!*

----------


## Bab

*Zrinkić*...nadam se da će ovaj put to biti "to" i da će ß biti ogromna.
*Sneki*, bravo za Vas. I sretno s pikanjem...ma to zbilja nije nikakav problem, pogotovo kad znamo zbog čega to sve radimo.

pusa svima od mene i puuuunoooo ~~~~~~~~~~~~ za dugi jesenski vlakić

----------


## Bab

Curke, jel mi znate možda pomoći?
 meni je sestra u petrovoj rekla da se 20 dana prije postupka javim i da dođem po lijekove.
Imamo termin u 01/2011.
 E sad, malo mi se smotalo sve ono što ste na kavi pričale da M mora početi u tom mjesecu kad smo dobili termin ili se prebacuje na idući. To mi je fine. Ali me sad zanima kad da ja dođem po lijekove? po kalendaru bi mi M trebala stići oko 19.12. i onda sljedeća oko 17.01. jel ok da ja dođem krajem 12 ili početkom prvog mjeseca tamo ili kako to točno funkcionira?
Nije da gori, ali htjela bi si sve posložiti na vrijeme, jer uskoro krećem i u onaj postupak u Vili pa da mi ne bude sve naknap.
Hvala puno na pomoći :Kiss:

----------


## taca70

Bab, kraj 12. i pocetak.1.mj mozes prekriziri jer tada tamo nema zive duse, svakako to rijesi do polovice 12.mj.

----------


## Bab

Fala Taca, znači ne bude problem ako ja dođem i prije tih 20 dana od početka pikanja?

super, meni i više tak paše
 :Kiss:

----------


## taca70

Bab, ne prave oni nikad probleme, samo misli na sebe.

----------


## nana_banana

Evo da se pohvalim - postala sam pikalica  :Smile: 
Nakon svega lošeg što se dogodilo prošli tjedan (povišeni leukociti i trombociti, bol desne strane glave, bol u zubu, slikanje zubi), ipak je danas sve prošlo OK. Došla sam po lijekove sva isprepadana i u strahu da će mi reći da moram čekat sljedeći mjesec, međutim, doktorica je pogledala sve nalaze i rekla da nema prepreka. Tako da sam danas podigla lijekove i odmah u 17 sati dobila prvu injekciju. Presretna sam da sam konačno i ja to dočekala. Jupi!!!  :Smile:

----------


## tlatincica

Bravo! Sad imamo dvije pikalice.
Ipak se kreće  :Smile: 

Bab, ja bih otišla po lijekove sa onom m prije postupka. Znači, u _12 mjesecu_. Jesi dobila protokol? Ako nisi onda ti i to moraju dati, tako da se sa slijedećom m počneš pikati. Tako sam ja svaki put do sad radila, pa prema tome zaključujem da je to u redu.
 :Grin:

----------


## Sela

Sretno *Nana!*

----------


## Bab

*Nana*, bravo za postupak i sretno do kraja.
*Tlatincice,*nisam dobila protokol. Pitala sam da li znaju koje ću lijekove dobiti ali su rekli da ne znaju. Sad, o čemu to ovisi ne znam. Hvala na odgovoru, onda ja gibam tamo sredinom 12-og mjeseca pa da vidim dal će me primit. I da, *jel za to isto moram imat uputnicu i ako da šta na njoj treba pisati?* Rekla mi je dr da im se javim taj 20 dc i da im samo donesem pokazat nalaze štitnjače i antitijela jer sam ih zadnji put zaboravila doma, pa da ću onda dobiti i lijekove!
hvala još jednom i sorry ako sam dosadna, ali ovo će mi biti prvi stimulirani postupak na teret HZZO-a pa ne zna kak ta papirologija ide.
 :Kiss:

----------


## tlatincica

Quick guide za druženje sa socijalnim osiguranjem: ne može bez uputnice! Šta? Ništa ne može bez uputnice. 
Uzmi uputnice (cure, pomoć! koje ono 2 uputnice obavezno moraju ići- jedna je bolničko liječenje, i druga...?), ponesi nalaze, veliku vrećicu da imaš u čemu nositi lijekove i to bi trebalo biti to.  :Wink:

----------


## Bab

e sad si me nasmijala  :Smile: 
Istina živa, ni dobar dan im ne možeš reći bez uputnice.
thanx, draga  :Kiss:

----------


## taca70

Jedna za bolnicko i jedna za pregled. Bab, ako ti je rekla 20.dc onda ides u dugi protokol. Izracunaj si malo kad to sve pada.

----------


## ana 03

Barb za bolničko liječenje i specijalistički pregled...bar ja.ja evo krećem 15-tog s pikanjem (21 d.c)i odi ti u 12mj.kod njih u petrovu-možda kad dobiješ mengu u 12 mj.pa da ima znaš reći i sebi izračunati.Nana drago mi je zbog tebe eto vidiš da je sve 5! Snekica jel bila bolna prva pikica? :Smile: ))ideš kod njih ili ćeš sama se pikati?

----------


## Snekica

*Ana 03*, moram se pohvaliti da sam jučer si sama dala Decapeptyl, a danas i Dec. i Gonale, sama smixala i bocnula. Frendica, inače med. sestra je sve to nadgledala i dala mi psiho i profi podršku, tako da više nisam ovisna o nikome. Jeeeeeee!  :Very Happy: I moram priznati da me ništa nije boljelo, jedino mi se od jučer vidi mala masnica na mom špekiću! 
*Nana*, znači nas dvije smo boc-boc? Sretno! :Heart:  Kakav ti je protokol?

----------


## nivesa

cure gdje se vadi TSH,T3 I T4  ne vezan za ciklus???Rebro?

----------


## nana_banana

[QUOTE=Snekica;1718249]*Ana 03*, moram se pohvaliti da sam jučer si sama dala Decapeptyl, a danas i Dec. i Gonale, sama smixala i bocnula. Frendica, inače med. sestra je sve to nadgledala i dala mi psiho i profi podršku, tako da više nisam ovisna o nikome. Jeeeeeee!  :Very Happy: I moram priznati da me ništa nije boljelo, jedino mi se od jučer vidi mala masnica na mom špekiću! 
*Nana*, znači nas dvije smo boc-boc? Sretno! :Heart:  Kakav ti je protokol?[/QUOTE

Je je mi smo boc boc  :Smile:  Al ti si naprednija, čini mi se?! Ja sam jučer primila tek prvu injekciju i stvarno ne znam bi li si mogla sama to davati. Al Bravo za tebe!  :Smile: 
Moj protokol je da od 21 dana (od jučer) uzimam Decapeptyl pa sve dok ne primim završnu injekciju Ovidrel. A od 2 dana ciklusa dobivam i Menopur (2,3 i 4 dan po 4 ampule, a 5,6 i 7 dan po 3 ampule. 8 dana ciklusa moram se javiti u Petrovu. I to je to. 

Kakav je tvoj protokol?

----------


## kriistiina

Drage djevojčice iz Zagreba molim Vas za pomoć!!!

Gdje u Zg mogu izvaditi za imunologiju: APA; ATA; CTLs; NK i HLA kompatibilnost, platila bih?

Kod nas mi pola nisu izvadili, doktorica mi nije znal ispisati uputnicu  :Rolling Eyes:   pa je rekla da je to najbolje platiti ......

----------


## Snekica

Od 1.dc do Ovitrella Decapeptyl, od 2-4dc. x 3 Gonala, 5-7dc x 2 Gonala, dalje po potrebi. A dosad sam do 9-10dc dobivala Gonale. Ti si na ovom malo dužem protokolu od mene. U svakom slučaju bravo za nas!

----------


## mare41

kriistiina, nadam se da će ti cure odgovoriti gdje se vadi (Rebro?), a isto tako nek kažu šta se piše na uputnice, ljute me ti koji ne žele pisati uputnice, a imamo pravo na to, a to sve ne košta malo...

----------


## kriistiina

Da, ne košta malo .. Pa zamisli, bila sam 8 dana u Zg, i kad sam otišla po putne naloge kaže moj ginekolog meni da ne mogu ja tako must državu ....  :Sad:  Joj, ubila bih ga da sam mogla u tom trenu ....

----------


## tlatincica

Super ti je ginić  :Rolling Eyes: 
Nažalost, ja nemam pojma gdje se to vadi, ali isto mislim da sa Rebrom ne možeš fulati. 
Kad to planiraš vaditi? Da vidim koliko vremena imamo za raspitati se.

Ako netko zna, neka odma' javi!  :Smile:

----------


## nana_banana

> cure gdje se vadi TSH,T3 I T4  ne vezan za ciklus???Rebro?


*Nivesa*, možeš to vaditi na Rebru uz uputnicu. Mislim da se ne treba naručiti, ali se nalazi čekaju oko dva tjedna. 
Ako ti je htino, možeš otići u polikliniku Sunce, platiti oko 200 kuna i nalazi su ti isti dan.

----------


## nana_banana

> Drage djevojčice iz Zagreba molim Vas za pomoć!!!
> 
> Gdje u Zg mogu izvaditi za imunologiju: APA; ATA; CTLs; NK i HLA kompatibilnost, platila bih?
> 
> Kod nas mi pola nisu izvadili, doktorica mi nije znal ispisati uputnicu   pa je rekla da je to najbolje platiti ......


Nažalost ovo ne znam gdje se vadi. Znam da na Rebru ima imunologija, pa možda sve i možeš tamo obaviti.

----------


## kriistiina

tlatincice  :Heart: .......

Ma krajem desetog, kad već budem u Zg da sve obavim..

nana banana hvala !!!!! 

Ajmo, javljajte ...  :Grin:

----------


## kriistiina

ATA: AntiTPO i AntiTg - 300 kn, nalaz je gotov isti dan ako dođete prije 17 h (inače drugi dan).

APA: Lupus antikoagulant tj. LAC - 300 kn, nalaz gotov isti dan ukoliko dođete do 13h (inače idući dan).
          Antikardiolipinska At (ACL) IgG i IgM  - 440 kn, nalaz se čeka 2 tjedna 

          ACL zajedno s beta2-glikoprotein I At - 700 kn, nalaz se čeka 2 tjedna

NK; CTL i HLA ne rade, kažu da je zato potreban specijalizirani hematološki laboratorij... Eh, sad idem zvati Rebro ...

----------


## tlatincica

Gdje je to što si nabrojala? 
Zvuči ko na placu: ako odmah kupiš, odmah i dobiješ! Ajmo žene jeftino!  :Nope: 
I naravno, ne mogu ne primjetiti da sve košta. Prilično.

Jel bi ti meni neukoj htjela objasniti što je sve to i čemu služi? (pliz nemoj samo reći da su to hormoni, rekoh da me muči nervoza  :Grin: )

----------


## sanja1

Opet imamo pikalice :Very Happy: ,jupi,sretno cure :Grin: .

----------


## taca70

Ja sam LAC i antikardiolipinska at radila na Rebru ali prije 2god, nije se narucivalo, nalaz bio za 2tj, uputnicu mi napisao moj prim.gin. a trazio mpo-vac.

----------


## kriistiina

Tlatincice moja to ti je imunologija, imunologija draga..  :Razz:  

Kao ako se desi da više puta ne uspije ICSI ili IVF, a zametci su super ili kod idiopatske neplodnosti onda preporučuju da se ovo izvadi... Ako ima kakav problem dobije se prije punkcije injekcija... I to je to  :Smile: . Al sam načitana   :Klap: 

To ti je neka poliklinika Bayer, mislim. Pisala sam mail i na Rebro pa će mi valjda sutra odgovoriti  :Smile:

----------


## tlatincica

Nemoj reć... hm, hm... baš bih onda i ja mogla čvaknut neki od tih nalaza jerbo smo i mi idio(pat)i   :Coffee: 
To je poliklinika Breyer u Ilici.
Ja sam išla vaditi AMH, LH, Ca125 i još neke slova i brojeve, i još čekam nalaze.
Tko te poslao na ovo? Mpo-ovac, ginić (taj tvoj sigurno nije) ili si ti to na svoju ruku? 
I zašto to onda nije standard? Meh... svašta pitam  :Razz:

----------


## taca70

Tlatincica, ne zamaraj se s tim jer i tako nis koristi. Mozes dobiti andol, heparin, dexametazon ali sve to skupa opet ne znaci uspjeh. Cim imas endometriozu znaci da imas imunoloski problem bez obzira na nalaze.

----------


## kriistiina

Ma ja sve na svoju ruku  :Wink:  

Nemam šta raditi sad do 03 mjeseca pa eto da se zabavim, a usput i nešto napravim  :Smile: ...

----------


## kriistiina

Evo, na Rebru kažu da rade samo HLA kompatibilnost.... Ne mogu vjerovati ..

----------


## ZAUZETA

Kriistiina,  šta se čita kroz te nalaze?  Kod nas je problem u spermiogramu  ali očigledno i još u koječemu kad IVF ne uspjeva...

----------


## kriistiina

http://www.ringeraja.hr/clanek/imuno...acije_566.html

Vjerojatno ste pročitali ovo, ali neka se nađe.. Dr mi je rekao da napravim te pretrage, ali sad, koliko je to bitno i koliko to igra ulogu.. Ne znam.. Ma ako uspijem, napravit ću, bar sam mirna kad vidim da valja  :Smile:

----------


## ZAUZETA

Nisam  vidjela,  hvala za link.  Iako sam i sama došla do toga da bi trebalo, možda obaviti kakve imuno pretrage.  Jesi odlučila gdje češ ići?

----------


## ZAUZETA

Kriistiina,  pp

----------


## kriistiina

Zauzeta   :Heart:  !

----------


## mimi81

Bok cure! Kao prvo sretno svima koji su krenuli u postupak. Ja još nisam, idem 20-tog po lijekove. Htjela sam pitati da li je neka od vas dobila m prilikom korištenja duphastona? Ja sam dobila m a trebala sam još jedan dan piti duphaston no kako sam dobila m, danas ga nisam pila jer mi se čini da bi m htjela krenuti jače ali kao da joj duphaston ne da. Znam da se on daje da potakne m kad je nema ali ona dođe kad ga se prestane piti...malo sam zbunjena...
I još jedno pitanjce...koji dan ciklusa se rade brisevi?
Hvala što ste me saslušale

----------


## taca70

Mimi81, nista ne brini za m, bolje da je dosla. Meni nisu odredivali dc za briseve, ne znam da li ima veze. Mozda znaju cure s vise iskustva, ja sam ih radila samo 2x.

----------


## sanja1

Za briseve nema veze koji je dan ciklusa,Mimi sretno :Grin: .

----------


## suzzie2

Za briseve nije bitan dan ciklusa, ali je bitno da barem 10-tak dana prije nisi koristila nikakve vaginalete.

Cure, cure, toliko se stvari događa da sam se pogubila, u svakom slučaju svima  :Kiss: . Jedva čekam 12 mjesec, jer tada počinje praaaaavvvvvaaaaa akcija! (Sanja 1 i ostale trudlilice  :Wink: ).

*Zrinkič* ako se ne varam, test je blizu?

----------


## Palcicazg

U postupku sam ICSI, ET 2 vraćene  :Smile: 
Išla bi u ponedjeljak vaditi krv u Petrovu , doktor mi je dao uputnicu pa sam tamo mislila ići, pa me zanima koliko se čeka rezultat

----------


## taca70

Palcicazg, trebala si postaviti pitanje na Potpomognuta u petrovoj ali evo odgovora. Nalazi isti dan u 14h, primaju od 7-9.

----------


## Palcicazg

Hvala  :Smile:

----------


## tikki

Hej cure! Evo samo sam se htjela javiti kako sam obećala nakon što odemo prvi put na pregled u petrovu. 

Ukratko, nama je to bio prvi posjet petrovoj. Od nalaza smo imali samo s-gram MM (diagnoza oligoastenoteratozoospermia) iz 8.mj., zadnja dva cilkusa mjerenja moje BT (isprintano da Fertility Frienda- i to je doktor rekao da mu je super- pregledno i sve, baš mu se svidio grafić  :Smile:  i moj nalaz papa testa iz 5. mj. 

Doktor je bio jako ljubazan, mene je i pregledao, a sa MM i sa mnom je razgovarao. Nažalost, nismo nikakve konkretne daljnje korake dogovorili (rekao je da bi u obzir došla inseminacija možda) te smo naručeni za tri mjeseca sa novim nalazima (s-gram, papa, brisevi i hormoni). A do tada- preporuka je da MM uzima vitamine (koje već uzima 3 mjeseca, ali eto nek se nađe napismeno  :Undecided:  )

Eto, sad smo opet na čekanju...  :Cekam:

----------


## taca70

Tikki, zasto ponavljas papu ako imas svjez nalaz? Nisi nikada radila hormone?

----------


## tikki

Na zadnjem nalazu pape mi je napisano da ponovim nalaz za 6 mj. jer su nađene nekakve cilindrične (čini mi se) stanice. Doduše, moja ginekologica je rekla da je to skroz ok nalaz i da se uopće ne zabrinjavam, ali doktor u petrovoj je rekao da dođemo drugi puta sa novim nalazom. Brisevi su mi svi ok (baš je danas stigao nalaz  :Smile: 

A hormone nisam do sada nikada radila jer me nitko nije na to slao (uvijek su mi cklusi bili uredni). Prije 10ak dana sam vadila hormone 2. DC u petrovoj i nalazi bi trebali biti gotovi za 3 tjedna.

Vidjet ćemo što će nam reći na idućem pregledu... ma tko će to dočekati samo...

----------


## BHany

> U postupku sam ICSI, ET 2 vraćene 
> Išla bi u ponedjeljak vaditi krv u Petrovu , doktor mi je dao uputnicu pa sam tamo mislila ići, pa me zanima koliko se čeka rezultat


premjestila sam palcicino pitanje i tain odgovor...nema smisla da stoji zasebno

pitanja treba postavljati na temi  :Cool:

----------


## mia74

> . Prije 10ak dana sam vadila hormone 2. DC u petrovoj i nalazi bi trebali biti gotovi za 3 tjedna.


Zar je to nešto novo??
Istina,ja sam prije godinu dana vadila hormone u Petrovoj pa nisam čekala 3 tjedna!!???
Ajmo cure koje nešto znate,pliz!
Možda ću ih trebat vadit uskoro pa da se pripremim na čekanje!!!

----------


## tikki

je mia, to je novo- od prošle srijede su počeli naručivati za hormone. Čeka se oko mjesec dana, s tim da ti dobiš neki datum npr. 15.11. i onda ako dobiš mengu par dana prije samo dođeš taj 3 DC najbliže svom terminu. Eto, tako su meni objasnili. Nisam sigurna koliko se nakon pretrage još onda čeka na nalaze. Prije su bili gotovi isti dan, ali eto, meni su prošli tjedan rekli da dođem za mjesec dana po rezultate. Uglavnom, oko mjesec dana čekanja ti ne gine (s obzirom na naručivanje).

Razlog ove nove politike- nema dovoljnjo reagensa ni novaca za nabavku istih.  :Sad: 

Nažalost meni nisu htjeli reći da li nema svih reagensa,ili samo nekih (1-2 pretrage bi si još i mogla priuštiti privatno, ali sve je zaista preskupo).

Sestra na odjelu je rekla da se po novom naručuje i za s-gram. Nismo još zvali jer trebamo ići tek za 1.5 mjeseci tako da ćemo to zvati za koji tjedan. Ne znam koliko će se za to čekati...

Sad sam se opet razljutila... bolje da se ni ne sjetim svog tog naruučivanja i razloga koji su do toga doveli  :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## andream

Ako su kome baš hitni hormoni, nek ide vaditi u Vinogradsku, uz uvjet da plati hormon AHM ili Inhibin B (oko 200 kn svaki), pa neće čekati dugo niti naručivati se a i brzo je gotovo (oko 10 dana). AMH je hormon plodnosti i dobro ga je znati. Rade se isto na treći dan ciklusa kao i ostali hormoni.

----------


## mia74

*Tikki,*thanx za ovu informaciju!!
Ne mogu vjerovat za to naručivanje!
Sad se nadam da će mi doc priznati "stare"nalaze hormona..

----------


## Snekica

Jel ima neka od vas sutra ujutro u Klinici? Ja sam na 1. uzv u 7.30.

----------


## visibaba

> je mia, to je novo- od prošle srijede su počeli naručivati za hormone. Čeka se oko mjesec dana, s tim da ti dobiš neki datum npr. 15.11. i onda ako dobiš mengu par dana prije samo dođeš taj 3 DC najbliže svom terminu.


 :Shock:  :Shock: 
u Petrovoj narucuju za hormone?? i ceka se mjesec dana na termin?
pa ja cu poludit! :Evil or Very Mad: 




> Ako su kome baš hitni hormoni, nek ide vaditi u Vinogradsku


i moze se doci bez narucivanja?

----------


## andream

da, visibaba, ja sam prije tri mjeseca tako napravila i nisam se uopće naručila. Doktor me tražio doduše taj AMH ali on ionako ne ide na uputnicu. Mislim da se isplati dati 200 kn i biti odmah na redu a kako sam napisala dobro je znati i taj hormon jer on pokazuje opće stanje plodnosti.

----------


## tlatincica

Znači došlo je i do toga. 
Ja sam u 6. mjesecu vadila betu, pa sam već sa podvezanom rukom čekala da vidim imaju li reagense za to. 
Znam da ovo nije mjesto za istresanje žuči, ali zašto pobogu plaćamo i  mirovinsko i zdravstveno iz plaće kad na to na kraju nemamo pravo na korištenje istog,  odnosno, sve si moramo sami platiti. Opet! argh!

*Snekice* javi kako je bilo!
*Zrinkič*, koja je beta?  :Smile: 
*Ana03* ti si sad negdje počela, zar ne?
*Nana- banana* kad je prvi uzv?
Tko je još u postupku? Ajmo, Petrofke  :Grin:  da vidimo koliko nas ima!
Posebna pusa našoj prognanici *Seli*, neka je sa srećom! *Sela*, pratimo tvoj razvoj događanja!~~~

----------


## tikki

To s naručivanjem u petrovoj za hormone i za s-gram je krenulo prije 10ak dana. Razlog je taj što nemaju reagensa i zato se čeka.Hoće li tako ostati za stalno, ili je to nešto samo privremeno - ne znam. 

U svakom slučaju, ako ćete trebati raditi te pretrage, preporučam da ih nazovete prije i provjerite/ naručite se. Ja sam bila toliko uzrujana zbog cijele situacije da se samo mogu nadati da mi onaj neki hormon koji reagira na stres neće biti povećan... A ako bude onda opet mjesec i pol čekanja do novog rezultata...

----------


## visibaba

> da, visibaba, ja sam prije tri mjeseca tako napravila i nisam se uopće naručila. Doktor me tražio doduše taj AMH ali on ionako ne ide na uputnicu. Mislim da se isplati dati 200 kn i biti odmah na redu a kako sam napisala dobro je znati i taj hormon jer on pokazuje opće stanje plodnosti.


Na topicu Potpomognuta u Vinogradskoj linaxx pise da se proljetos morala u Vinogradskoj naruciti za hormone.
Pa ti sad znaj :Rolling Eyes: 

Cure hvala na info, u pon znaci telefonijada.




> Znači došlo je i do toga. 
> Ja sam u 6. mjesecu vadila betu, pa sam već sa podvezanom rukom čekala da vidim imaju li reagense za to. 
> Znam da ovo nije mjesto za istresanje žuči, ali zašto pobogu plaćamo i   mirovinsko i zdravstveno iz plaće kad na to na kraju nemamo pravo na  korištenje istog,  odnosno, sve si moramo sami platiti. Opet!  argh!


Zbog ovog sam i ja uzasno ljuta i jadna! Po bolnicama nemaju lijekove za  postupke, u laboratorijima reagense... Pitam se da li je slicno i s  ostalim granama medicine ili samo nas sikaniraju; ali situacija je  izgleda ocajna :Sad: .
Btw, krajem 8.mj. sam nekoliko puta vadila betu u labu u petrovoj i sve  je bilo uobicajeno (suprotno od tvog iskustva u 6.mj. tlatincice)

----------


## andream

ali kako sam napisala ako se bilo što od hormona PLAĆA (a AMH se PLAĆA), onda su svi drugi hormoni bez naručivanja.

----------


## visibaba

> ali kako sam napisala ako se bilo što od hormona PLAĆA (a AMH se PLAĆA), onda su svi drugi hormoni bez naručivanja.


aha, u tome je poanta! sori, nisam prije skuzila!
hvala ti :Smile:

----------


## Snekica

Eto mene nakon 1 UZV. Dobilil smo 5-6 folikula, svi se dobro razvijaju, samo imamo polip pa čekam sutrašnji UZV da vidimo što i kako dalje. Dr. kaže da se može odraditi aspiracija, pa šta bude, ali vidjeti ću sutra. Dobro je što kaže da endometrioze nema (?). Javim se. Tko je sutra gore?

----------


## matahari

ne mogu se snaći, pa ne znam jesam li na pravom mjestu. u srijedu, 20.10. trebala bih vaditi betu, ići ću u petrovu. može li mi netko reći da li se beta vadi u onoj manjoj zgradi iza bolnice (mikrobiološki ili tako nešto), u periodu od 7-9? kad se podižu nalazi? hvala

----------


## mare41

matahari, da, ideš u onu manju zgradu iza glavne, endokrinološki laboratorij, vrijeme vađenja je to koje si rekla, a cure će ti znati reći kad se podižu nalazi, sretno!

----------


## pinny

> Nalazi isti dan u 14h, primaju od 7-9.


Matahari sretno!

----------


## ana 03

trantincice da,da ja sam već na trećoj pikici! joj meni-sutra ce mi muž dati prvu pikicu...zamisli idemo u Graz s pikicom jao si ga nama ako nas slovenci uhvate...odmah na lomaču s nama!!! kako li ce on to izvesti meni je sad već muka! zrinkič ja a i većina nas očekujemo betu! i znaj da smo uz tebe što god ona nama pokazala!

----------


## ana 03

vidim da ima novih faca  :Very Happy:  koje ja pozdravljam i želim što kraći rok čekanja i isčekivanja!

----------


## matahari

puno hvala!

----------


## kriistiina

Što je sa Zrinkič???? Zna li netko?

----------


## nivesa

Ej curke upravp sam se čula sa Zrinkič!!!!Ona je završila u bolnici dan nakon transfera sa hiperstim.ali je sve pod kontrolom!!Danas je 12 dan nakon transfera i prva beta 227!!!Kaže da ne skida osmjeh sa lica i jako je heppy!!!

----------


## sanja1

Zrinkič :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: .
Snekica,Ana03,sretno cure i ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~da nam i vi uskoro prijavite velike bete :Klap: .

----------


## kriistiina

Bravo Zrinkič!!!!!!!!  :Smile: 

Čestitam od srca !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## mimi81

To, Zrinkič, to!!!!!!!! :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 
Ajme oporavi nam se brzo pa se javi!
Čestitke na krasnoj teti beti!
Curama u postupcima sretno! :Zaljubljen:  :Klap:

----------


## pinny

Zrinkic bravo!  :Very Happy: 

Svim curama puno ~~~~~~~~~

----------


## nana_banana

*Nana- banana* kad je prvi uzv?

Prvi ultrazvuk trebao bi biti u nedjelju. U petak otvaram košuljicu pa ću se valjda tada sve dogovoriti. 

Danas sam krenula s menopurima. Kako u protokolu piše 4 ampule, ja sam mislila da ću dobiti 4 injekcije plus decapeptyl, a kad ono sestra spojila svih 4 ampula u jednu injekciju. Bila sam presretna! Ja sam se bome pripremila na najgore. 

Ali to nije jedini moj biser od danas, evo jednog vrlo smiješnog....
Kad sam došla na pikanje sestra me pitala imam li košuljicu. Kako je bio neki žamor u hodniku, a i ja sam sva bila u injekcijama i pikanju nisam odmah skužila na šta ona cilja i kažem ja njoj da imam, al kratkih rukava pa neće smetati.  :Laughing:   :Laughing: 
Sestra je umrla od smijeha, a bome i ja kad sam skužila cijelu situaciju.

E sad da vas nešto pitam, dok sam bila na pikanju sestra je nekoj gospođi rekla da dolazi cura sa hiperstimulacijom, a sad vidim i da je Zrinkic isto završila u bolnici sa hiperstimulacijom. Kako znati a se radi o tome? Koji su simptomi?

Inače Zrinkic, čestitam na beti!!!!  :Klap:  :Very Happy:

----------


## ana 03

joj baš me je obradovala Zrinkičeva beta!  :Kiss:

----------


## ana 03

matahari kakva je beta bila?

----------


## tlatincica

Bravo za Zrinkič!

Snekice, kako je prošlo? Mislimo na tebe! ~~~~~

Nana_banana, ja o HS znam jako malo, ali sigurno ima cura koje će ti to znati objasniti.

----------


## nivesa

> E sad da vas nešto pitam, dok sam bila na pikanju sestra je nekoj gospođi rekla da dolazi cura sa hiperstimulacijom, a sad vidim i da je Zrinkic isto završila u bolnici sa hiperstimulacijom. Kako znati a se radi o tome? Koji su simptomi?


Sindrom hiperstimulacije jajnika
nadutost,proljev,mučnina i bolovi u predjelu jajnika...ovdje ti sve piše..

----------


## nivesa

Imam osječaj da su mi jajnici preko cijelog trbuha...kad sjednem boli kad se dignem boli...Nadam se da su to predznaci m...jer ako nisu onda opet cisturina...

----------


## Snekica

Stigla i ja do kompa, makar i na brzinu. Jučer sam imala punkciju gdje smo dobili 5 js. Sutra moram zvati da li je sve u redu i ako je, u subotu imam transfer. Bar tako kažu. Ovaj put me boli i dolje i gore i lijevo i desno, jučer sam umirala, sad se mrvicu smirilo, ali bude prošlo! Nadam se da neće doći do hs. Sad idem u horizontalu!  :Kiss: 

Zrinkič, super beta i javi se čim prije!

----------


## nivesa

ej curke!!!imam pitanje ...prvi spermiogram sa vv je oligoasthenoteratozoospermia a danas iz petrove SAMO teratozoospermia...s tim da nije ništa uzimao od ljekova...kak je to moguče???samo od sebe se popravilo?

----------


## kiara79

> ej curke!!!imam pitanje ...prvi spermiogram sa vv je oligoasthenoteratozoospermia a danas iz petrove SAMO teratozoospermia...s tim da nije ništa uzimao od ljekova...kak je to moguče???samo od sebe se popravilo?


spermiogrami variraju,i ne mora uvijek biti ista dijagnoza..

----------


## ana 03

nana banana šta kod tebe ima novoga?

----------


## nivesa

> spermiogrami variraju,i ne mora uvijek biti ista dijagnoza..


Da znam da znaju varirat,ali ovo mi se čini kao dosta velika razlika...mislim još i bolje da je ovakav nalaz!!! :Very Happy: To je malo sunca među ovim oblacima oko nas... :Klap:

----------


## nivesa

*Snekica* ~~~~~~~~~!

----------


## zrinkič

ejjjjjj......hvala na čestitkama, ja nakon 14 dana bolnice, konačno doma!!! prva beta 277, druga 856......u srijedu imamo prvi ultrazvuk. hiperstimulacija je donekle ok, još je trbuh napet....ali mirujem!!!!! letimično sam prošla forum, vidim da ima novih..........svima skupa želim puno sreće, upornosti i uspjeha na kraju. eto, svaka muka se isplati!!! pusa

----------


## nana_banana

> nana banana šta kod tebe ima novoga?


Nema još ništa posebno novoga. Idem na pikanje decapeptyl i menopuri.  Jedva podnašam te injekcije, ruke su mi plave od uboda. U nedjelju bi trebala imati prvi UZV. Veselim se i jedva čekam, al sam malo nervozna. Na praćenju folikulometrije i kad sam radila sve one pretrage hormona što su mi dali, dr. mi je rekla da je sa ovulacijom sve OK, al P4 (progesteron) nije najbolji što bi moglo upućivati na prazne folikule. Nadam se da se to ipak neće dogoditi sada.

----------


## Bab

*zrinkič*, čestitam na prekrasnim betama...želim ti što brži oporavak i da počneš uživat u svojoj trudnoći.

*snekica* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da je tulum bio urnebesan 

*Nivesa*, baš mi je drago da je s-gram bolji...nek takav i ostane do daljnjega  :Smile: 

Nego cure moje, da vas pitam.
Kakav je običaj sa lijekovima u Petrovoj? Kako oni odluče šta će nam dati? Ja sam pitala prošli put ali su mi rekli da još ne znaju...jel to ide po principu ono što imaju na lageru to nam i daju ili kak to funkcionira?
Ja sam do sada uvijek bila na gonalima, pa me frka kak ću reagirat na menopure, jer mi se sve nekak čini da ću njih dobit, s obzirom da su jeftiniji.

Hvala na pomoći i  :Kiss:  svima

----------


## ivica_k

OT
Bab, jučer sam ti poslala pp, možeš li mi molim te odgovoriti  :Smile:

----------


## Bab

Ivice...nisam ništa dobila  :Sad: 
Ajde pošalji ponovo!
 :Kiss:

----------


## tlatincica

*Bab* ne znam kakva je sad situacija (vidim da _sve_ bolnice krešu _sve_ postpuke 30% ne samo MPO, osim valjda one u Gospiću)  ali do sad se nisu ravnali prema tome čega ima na lageru, nego prema procjeni stanja pacijentice. 
I ja sam imala sumnje prema menopuru- nije mi se sviđalo ime (ha-ha) i zaista sam dobila manje stanica s njim nego sa gonalima. No, to naravno nema veze s ničim osim sa koincidencijom i naklapanjem.

Cure u postupcima, gdje ste, što se događa? Što kažu reakcije na stimulacije? Kada su punkcije? 
Ajmo, ekšn!  :Dancing Fever:   :Klap:

----------


## kriistiina

Tlatincice ne znam dali mi se čini, ali rekla bih da su svi nešto utihnuli........ 

Mi za stimulaciju koristimo malo crnog vina, reagiramo veoma dobro i trudimo se  :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile: .... 

Pusa svim curama, pikalicama i čekalicama..... Nadam se da će nas uskoro obradovati bete do neba!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  :Smile:

----------


## nivesa

Ja čekam svoj _prvi_ pregled pa ćemo vidjet kaj kaže teta doktorica!!!Haha prvi pregled !!!Nakon 999 pregleda prije toga!!!Ali nema veze strpljen spašen kažu...naravno odmah ćete znat sve!    :Yes:  :Kiss: i imam neki dobar osječaj....nadam se da me ne vara... :Embarassed:

----------


## Snekica

Javljam da smo jučer imali transfer 2 embrija (6.i 8.stanični). Sve prošlo ok, I SAD SMO SRETNI! Bilo nas je 3 na tranferu i sad sve odmaramo! Pozz curama! I onima s punkcije!
Nivesa, ima nešto da sam propustila???

----------


## tlatincica

Bravo za Snekicu čekalicu!~~~~~~~~~~~ :Very Happy:  
Da li se zna što je sa ostalim js?

----------


## Bab

tlatincice, hvala na odgovoru  :Kiss: 
Ja sam im napomenula da sam do sada bila na gonalima, ali imam feeling da me i nisu baš doživili. Ah, kako bude bude.

Snekica, nek vaša sreća potraje još duuuugoooooo. ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za 2 male mrve da se čvrstu love i ne puštaju ni pod koju cijenu.

Nivesa, ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za tvoj "prvi" pregled i da te ovaj dobar osjećaj prati idalje.

i naravno, svim ostalim curama u akciji,u čekanju akcije ili ß šaljem jedan veliki pozdrav :Smile:

----------


## sanja1

Snekice super,~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~do neba da se malci dobro ugnjezde :Very Happy: .

----------


## Snekica

> Bravo za Snekicu čekalicu!~~~~~~~~~~~ 
> Da li se zna što je sa ostalim js?


 :Smile:  
Od 5 js, 2 potpuno nezrele, *dvije se oplodile*, jedna nije imala sreće... _A ja mislila da će bit neka za u škrinju_  :Laughing:

----------


## kriistiina

Snekice bravo za malce!!!! Držimo fige i ja i moj MM!! 

Pusa

----------


## nivesa

> Javljam da smo jučer imali transfer 2 embrija (6.i 8.stanični). Sve prošlo ok, I SAD SMO SRETNI! Bilo nas je 3 na tranferu i sad sve odmaramo! Pozz curama! I onima s punkcije!
> Nivesa, ima nešto da sam propustila???


 Ne znam na šta točno misliš ?ali mislim da nisi...

----------


## nivesa

*Snekice* skoro zaboravih...držimo ti fige!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## zrinkič

snekica........sad miruj i ne opterečuj se sa ničim, uzmi knjigu, pogledaj film....bilo šta.....priušti si sve!!!! i mazi bušu!!!!!!

----------


## Snekica

Mazim, mazim i stalno im pričam  :Embarassed: . Ležim i gledam tv, čitam novine i svako malo se dignem da vidim što ima novog na forumu. A tako mi je neprirodno ležati, a ništa me ne boli! :Smile:

----------


## suzzie2

Drage moje, puno dobrih vijesti ovdje?

*Zrinkič* čestitam, jesam ti rekla da HS dobro djeluje!  :Razz: 

*Snekice* držim fige! 

Pikalice i čekalice, drage Petrovke, velika pusa!

*Bab*  ljekove daju prema procjeni stanja svake pacijentice, znači individualno. Stanje na lageru možda i može na to utjecati, ali ne toliko da bi se trebala brinuti. Koliko pratim, mi s PCOS najčešće završimo na gonalima.

----------


## Sela

Ooooo pa ovdje ima trudnica???!!!!!Blesavo mi reci,ali imala sam spurijus za *Zrinkic*,ne znam zasto,ali...*Zrinkic* sretno i sipaj malo te prasine trudnicke,ne skrtariti :Very Happy: 
*Sneki* budemo se druzile malo na odbrojavanju,neeee????!!!!
Action girls svima pusa!!!!

----------


## sanja1

Hej Selić uskoro ćeš nam i ti prosipati trudničku prašinu :Wink: .
Suzzie kako tvoji jajnici,jesu se pribrali :Grin: ?

----------


## mimi81

Bok cure!
Zrinkič, trudnice, sretno na uzv!
Snekica vibre za implantaciju!
Pitanjce: da li se 4 menopura mogu utrpati u 1 amp fiziološke?
Puse svima

----------


## kriistiina

mimi utrpaj sve, tako su meni zadnji put sestre... Sve u jednu injekciju .. Sretno!

----------


## taca70

Mimi81, ja sam 4 Menopura mijesala sa 2 amp.fz.ot.U uputstvu stoji da mogu 3 u 1.

----------


## suzzie2

*Sanja 1* kako stvari stoje i kako se kreću (vrlo sporo) izgleda da ću se pridružiti tebi u 12. mjesecu. Nikako da dođem do FET-a, nema ovulacije, endometrij tanak (pa malo raste, pa opet tanak), i ode još jedan ciklus!

Ali držim se one strpljen spašen, pa ćemo vidjeti, vjerujem da će se jednom sve to svima nama vratiti  :Yes: !

----------


## ptica1

Imam jedno pitanje dali ste prije AIH bile na laparoskopiji? Svašta sam čula da neke jesu neke nisu, kakva je praksa u Petrovoj?
Pozdrav

----------


## miki

cure,žene samo naprijed
želim vam svima velike bete i školske trudnoće!

----------


## taca70

Ptica1, ja sam bila prvo na laparoskopiji uz histeroskopiju i prohodnost jajovoda pa onda sve ostalo. Koja  vam je dg i jesi radila prohodnost jajovoda?

----------


## crvenkapica77

> Bok cure!
> Zrinkič, trudnice, sretno na uzv!
> Snekica vibre za implantaciju!
> Pitanjce: da li se 4 menopura mogu utrpati u 1 amp fiziološke?
> Puse svima


ti vec krenula sa pikanjem ?   SRETNO   :Heart: 
i ja sam dobila lijekove.....menopure  i deca.    ali   cekam mengu  jos ..pusssaaaa

----------


## nivesa

Evo me sa novostima,danas sam bila kod dr.Šprem pa kaže da napravim uzv štitnjače i nadbubrežne žljezde ,vadim 17-OH  progesteron....i da kad to sve obavim onda možda idemo na klomifene i AIH....
Pa sada sam malo zbunjolica :Embarassed: ...pošto mi je dr.Babić(obična gin koja ima dosta prakse u slučajevima poput mog)rekla da se ne isplati ništa nego odma na IVF jer smo oboje u "banani" pa bi to bilo, ajmo reći, gubljenje vremena...Ništa više ne kužim

----------


## milla2

dobar dan svim budućim mamama  :Smile:  evo mene ja sam nova pa bih vas molila ako mi može netko reći kakva su vam iskustva u petrovoj? mmom dragom je dijagnosticirana olighoasthenozoospermia a ja tek moram ići na pretrage za mjesec dana...priznajem malo sam uplašena od svega...ali bih voljela biti pozitivna od samog početka .uputili su me kod doktorice Šprem i rekli su mi da donesem ako imam bilo koje zadnje nalaze...ok...a sad kako je u ppraksi sa tim svim uvjerenjima od psihića,odvjtnika i javnog bilježnika za izvanbračne parove ...to se mora odmah ili?? i šta mislite kako će to ići po vašim iskustvima ???

----------


## suzzie2

*nivesa* mislim da će odabir postupka ipak ovisiti o testovima koje napraviš. A i mislim da nećeš puno izgubiti ako napraviš jedan nestimulirani AIH dok čekaš IVF. Iz iskustva znam da smo sve zbunjene i izgubljene kad se nađemo u ordinaciji (u onom svima nam znanom preugodnom položaju), ali vjeruj mi, najbolje je da izravno pitaš svog liječnika sve što te zanima, i ne boj se da ćeš zbog bilo čega ispasti glupa, pa nisi ti studirala medicinu, oni su! :Cool: 

*milla2* koliko pitanja! pa krenimo redom.

Iskustva u Petrovoj? Vidi potpis, međutim iz nekog razloga vjerujem svom dr. pa ustrajem i dalje. U svakom slučaju, strpljenje, strpljenje, strpljenje.
Papiri koji su potrebni? Ne brini, na prvi pregled donesi prethodne nalaze, povijesti bolesti i sl., šta već imaš. Nakon prvog pregleda, sestra će ti dati papirić sa popisom dodatne dokumentacije koja ti je potrebna i sve ti objasniti, gdje, kako i šta. Ništa od tih papira (osim nalaza) ti ne treba prvi put.
Kako će ići? To ovisi o tebi i tvojoj dijagnozi i liječniku koji te vodi. Mislim da se prvi IVF čeka par mjeseci (ja sam čekala 3 mjeseca - dok sam napravila sve pretrage i sl.), AIH mislim da se čeka manje. 

U svakom slučaju želim ti dobrodošlicu i puuuunoooo sreće! :Wink:

----------


## sanja1

Nivesa mislim da je dobro da te doktorica poslala na dodatne pretrage,treba znat točno o čemu se radi i kakvo je stanje hormona i štitnjače prije nego što se započne sa postupkom :Yes: .
Mila2 dobrodošla,a što se pitanja tiče naša vrijedna Suzzie ti je sve rekla :Grin: .

----------


## Snekica

Milla, sve što su ti Suzzie i sanja napisale, dobro su ti napisale i stvarno nemam šta dodati, osim da sam i ja kod iste dr. Jest da je rijetko vidim, očito se stalno zaobilazimo, ali sve je ok.

----------


## mimi81

> ti vec krenula sa pikanjem ?   SRETNO  
> i ja sam dobila lijekove.....menopure  i deca.    ali   cekam mengu  jos ..pusssaaaa


I ja još čekam mengu ali sam dobila protokol pa me zanimalo kako to ide sa menopurima.
Cure jel se može u umjetnu ako si prehlađen i imaš laganu temp?

----------


## milla2

hvala cure!  :Smile:  ja imam termin 16.11 i baš sam uzbuđena fuuul,mislim iskreno da bi moja dijagnoza trebala biti po ok po mojim dosadašnjim pretragama a jedino me brine malo od dragog s obzirom da je dijagnosticirana oligoasthenoteratozoospermia ali valjda će i njegovi spermici naci svoj put .a u panici sam da nešto ne izostavim jer sam ipak s otoka ...al sam htjela sve ovo preći u petrovoj.ugl hvala svima baš mi je lakše sada :Klap:

----------


## ana 03

mimi81 vjerovatno će to proći prije postupka...al ipak njih pitaj za savjet!(ja sam u 9mj.bila katastrofa...sumamed,slikanje pluća,žuć-a sad ništa sve se smirilo!ma da me zub boli hi hi al i njega ću sredit do postupka!)ja sam na pikanju- 3 menopura mi smučka u 1 pikicu i imam 1 D.tak da me sam dva put pikne!ja evo čekam i isčekujem. 2.dan mi je ciklusa i sitno odbrojavamo.... milla2...bok i želim vam sreću i da brzo sve pohvatate i dodete do cilja.cure su ti dobro odgov. ja sam kod dr.Šprem isto,prvi put sam u ovom svemu al pohvatat ćeš uz nas sve to nemaš beda  :Very Happy:  ja sam prvi put bila na razgovoru u 5mj.i evo sad sam pikalica i samo pozitivno razmišljati treba!moj mužek ima isto takvu dijagnozu i ja još začepljene jajovode -Šprem nas pitala gdje smo se mi dva našli  :Very Happy: ... a dr.mi se čini jako draga a sad bumo vidli ishod

----------


## ptica1

Taca70, s obzirom da smo na početku pretraga, brisevi su mi ok, papa ok, hormoni ok. Kada sam bila prvi puta u Petrovoj na ultrazvuku mi je dr rekao da možda imam policistićne jajnike, ali da ipak provjerim još testosteron i inzulin da potvrdi, međutim danas su mi stigli nalazi s nalazi su ok tako da do sljedećeg puta ne znam koja je dg. Suprugov spermogram je bio srednje zadovoljavajuć sljedeći tjedan ide u Petrovu ponovno jer oni ne priznaju nalaz iz Osjeka pa ćemo vidjeti.

----------


## zrinkič

ej milla2...dobro došla....curke su ti sve napisale....a ti se ugledaj u mene!!! :Smile:  treba strpljenja i vjere!!!! ja sam kod doktorice Baldani...s kojom sam zadovoljna od početka....kad smo radili transfer, s kraja hodnika mi je vikala: kak sam sretna...peti dan i sve je super (a ja hiperstimulirana)....to će bit trudnoća, garantirano!!! i ja sam joj vjerovala, nekak sam se tak od istog tog trena i ja sama postavila!!!! 
mi danas bili na ultrazvuku: gestacijska vrećica 1,25x0,98 cm, žumanjčana 0,39 cm. jajnici i dalje hiperstimulirani. progesteron 1490, a beta.....11165!!!!! za 7 dana ponovno na ultrazvuk...kad očekuje da će se vidjet embrio!
trudna 5+5 i kaže moja doktorica....odlično i po planu!!! a jajnici.....pijem puno tekućine i mirujem!!!!!!
pusa svima!!!!

----------


## mimi81

Ej Zrinkič! Čestitam! Baš mi je drago zbog tebe i tm. Neka sve bude sretno do kraja! :Smile: 
Navijam za jedan lijepi embrij drugi tjedan!
Pusa

----------


## Snekica

Zrinkič, suuuper! Samo vi rastite! Bravo! A ß, šta reć osim da je ufff velika! Pusa

----------


## milla2

dali je poželjno da dođem u bolnicu sa novim nalazina ili će me oni bez iobzira slati na pap test i briseve i što god još?jer imam lanjske nalaze.vid da je dosta vas lijepo napredovalo jučer sam vas čitala do 4 ujutro  :Smile: ,ustavri sve sam ove dane u studiranju oko POM ,a tko bi rekao da ću ikada to trebati proučavati,uvijek misliš to se nekom drugom dešava  :Grin:

----------


## nivesa

*sanja suzzie2* hvala...Zbunilo me sve to sad...puno informacija odjednom a iako sam imala 1000 pitanja za dr kad sam ušla tamo sam se totalno zaledila!!!Kao da sam prvi put kod dr i sama sebe time izbezumila jer to nisam ja!!!!Ja uvijek postavim 100 pitanja a neka i po dva puta,ali ne znam šta se dogodilo.Ona nije spominjala IVF samo AIH tako da me to u startu zbunilo jer sam bila sigurna da će reći nešto i za to ...Ali rekla je samo AIH...hm...A koliko ću sad ćekat na uzv štitnjače i nadbubrežne???Sad se bojim da se sve to ne odulji na još pola godine.... :Confused:

----------


## nana_banana

Cure moje evo i ja dočekala svoju prvu punkciju. Danas potvrđeno, punkcija je u subotu. Moram priznati da umirem od straha, al pokušavam se skulirati jer MM je u totalnoj komi. On se jako brine kako ću ja to izdržati.

----------


## ana 03

budite pravi frajeri i odradite to s stilom kao da idete po nešto u dućan  :Smile:  a kasnije kad sve uspije-budete se smijali sami sebi

----------


## suzzie2

*Nana_banana* stvarno nema razloga za takvu paniku, punkcija zvuči strašno ali zapravo i nije. Samo sa smješkom naprijed! :Yes:

----------


## taca70

Nana_banana, mislim da cete oboje biti smijesni sami sebi kada sve to prode. Najteze u svakom postupku je neizvjesnost koja ga prati, pocevsi od reakcije na stimulaciju, kako ce rasti folikuli, koliko ce se js oploditi i na kraju cekanje bete a ove tehnicke stvari su najlaksi dio. Uvodenjem ovog odvratnog zakona ta napetost je jos i pojacana jer nam se ogranicenjem broja js za oplodnju znacajno smanjuje sansa za uspjeh.

----------


## kriistiina

Nana banana stisni zube i samo hrabro naprijed! Ja sam umirala dan prije punkcije od straha i onda sam popila kavicu sa tlatincicom i odmah sam se osjećala bolje ...  :Wink: Mene je bolilo, ali puno cura zaspe i ne osjeti ništa.... Sretno!

----------


## tlatincica

A baš sam danas čula da manje boli ako dan prije ne piješ kavu  :Embarassed: 
Bolje mrknut mali gorki  :Laughing:

----------


## nana_banana

Cure hvala vam na podršci. Ma dobro sam ja. MM je malo u strahu. On već dva sata sve detaljno čita o postupku i punkciji. Kad god ga pogledam umrem od smijeha jer ima neku ludo-zabrinutu facu. Najbolje je kad mi kaže: "Joj ja ne znam kako ću to izdržati!".  :Laughing:  Kao da on to sve treba proći, a ne ja. 

Daj mi pliz recite kaj sve trebam ponijeti na punkciju? I ako imate neke savjete slobodno recite.

----------


## Bab

nana, nisam još u Petrovoj bila na punkciji pa ću taj dio prepustiti našim iskusnim curama.
Samo sam ti htjela poželit sreću( i TM isto  :Smile:  )...tak je i moj, uvijek u većoj panici nego ja.
Moj je čak u jednom trenu predložio da odustanemo od postupaka jer je njemu grozno to sve prolazit...pa smo imali "mali" razgovorčić i nakon toga je sve sjelo na svoje mjesto.
Sretno draga i da te što manje boli( ako već mora bolit)

----------


## tlatincica

> Daj mi pliz recite kaj sve trebam ponijeti na punkciju? I ako imate neke savjete slobodno recite.


Na dan punkcije i transfera dođite u 08.00 i ponesite papuče, čarape, spavaćicu i ogrtač 
(izvor: http://www.potpomognutaoplodnja.info...skoj&Itemid=81 )

Ne znam što bih ti pametno savjetovala osim da si poneseš vrećicu koju ćeš koristiti u autu ako ti bude muka od anestezije.
Ovaj savjet sam ovdje napisala puno puta, ali sama tu vrećicu nikad nisam uzela. A svaki put mi je trebala  :Grin: 
Sretno!

----------


## Bab

Hej cure, sad da se ja nadovežem malo na anesteziju.
Zanima me ako ima cura koje su bile i u Petrovoj i u Viliju u postupku sa anestezijom...da li ste i kod jedne i kod druge imale ikakvih simptoma. Točnije, ja u Viliju od njihove anestezije( koja se isto dobiva u venu i zaspiš na 15-ak minuta)nikad nisam imala nikakvih nuspojava i potreba za " vrečicama", pa me zanimaju iskustva.Da se znam pripremit za Petrovu.
 Nadam se da nisam preveć zakomplicirala...ja sam inače poznata po tome...hehehe 

hvalaaaaaaa

----------


## taca70

Bab, ja se u Petrovoj prvo 2x izrigam a onda u autu molim Boga da izdrzim do stana pa ulijecem u WC i grlim skoljku. Nakon toga se srusim u krevet i ostatak dana prespavam. U Viliju malo odlezim, dignem se na nozice lagane i odleprsam domu svome. I njihov anesteziolog mi je rekao da ne zna zasto u Petrovoj inzistiraju na toj anesteziji, mislim Apaurin i Tramal. Ono zujenje u glavi 2h nakon punkcije da ne spominjem, cisti LSD.

----------


## tlatincica

> ...zasto u Petrovoj inzistiraju na toj anesteziji, mislim Apaurin i Tramal. Ono zujenje u glavi 2h nakon punkcije da ne spominjem, *cisti LSD*.


Samo, nema zmajeva  :Laughing:

----------


## sanja1

Nana banana sretno :Grin:  i samo bez straha jer nema razloga,držim fige da ti ovo bude prva i zadnja punkcija i da za 9mj dobijete svog bebulinca :Yes: .

----------


## pinny

*Bab*, prosla sam i jednu i drugu anesteziju. Nikakvih nuspojava nisam imala niti od jedne. Jedina razlika je bila sto sam u Viliju sve lijepo prespavala, a u Petrovoj me samo malo osamutilo (nije bila bolna punkcija), tako da sam odmah pitala doktora koliko je jajnih stanica punktirao.

*Nana banana* sretno na punkciji i nemoj se nista brinuti  :Smile:

----------


## kriistiina

U Os je opća anestezija, prespavaš, nakon pola sata si kao nova. U Petrovoj taj apaurin je koma, ja sam spavala od 9 kad su mi dali injekciju do 21h, nisam povraćala... To je moje iskustvo ...

----------


## Glossy

> je mia, to je novo- od prošle srijede su počeli naručivati za hormone. Čeka se oko mjesec dana, s tim da ti dobiš neki datum npr. 15.11. i onda ako dobiš mengu par dana prije samo dođeš taj 3 DC najbliže svom terminu. Eto, tako su meni objasnili. Nisam sigurna koliko se nakon pretrage još onda čeka na nalaze. Prije su bili gotovi isti dan, ali eto, meni su prošli tjedan rekli da dođem za mjesec dana po rezultate. Uglavnom, oko mjesec dana čekanja ti ne gine (s obzirom na naručivanje).


Cure imam pitanje. Nova sam i pokušavam poloviti konce. Prošli tjedan sam bila na prvom razgovoru u Petrovoj i dobila čitav niz pretraga koje trebam obaviti.
Trebala bih vaditi hormone 2-5d ciklusa. Računam da će 2dc biti u utorak te me zanima da li se moram naručiti u labos Petrove sutra ili je to prekasno i čekam sljedeći ciklus?
Zna li netko što je s Rebrom ili Vinogradskom, jel se i tamo naručuje i čeka?

----------


## taca70

Glossy, cula sam da Petrova sada narucuje za 12.mj a koliko znam narucuje se i u Vinogradskoj. Mozes nazvati rebro ili VV ali ne vjerujem ni da je tamo bolje obzirom da se blizi kraj godine.

----------


## Glossy

> Glossy, cula sam da Petrova sada narucuje za 12.mj a koliko znam narucuje se i u Vinogradskoj. Mozes nazvati rebro ili VV ali ne vjerujem ni da je tamo bolje obzirom da se blizi kraj godine.


 :Shock:  Ne mogu vjerovat da cu toliko čekat. Hvala.

----------


## Snekica

Od prve anestezije u Petrovoj bilo mi je ok, dok nisam sjela u auto. Uspjela sam izdržati punih 10 min vožnje. Nakon druge mi se samo cijeli dan spavalo i bila sam jako ošamućena. Nakon prve nikakvi bolovi, a nakon druge sve do tranfera bolni grčevi! Sretno

----------


## Gosparka

Samo da prijavim jednu novu trudnicu iz Petrove !!!!

Moja prijateljica, koja nije prijavljena na Rodi, ali je redovito prati, nakon brojnih neuspjeha, iz prirodnih i stimuliranih, ostala je trudna.  :Very Happy:  
Najljepši poklon je dobila za godišnjicu braka, pa joj i ovim putem još jednom čestitam i želim blaženih sljedećih 9 mjeseci.  :Zaljubljen:  :Love:  
...ipak Neko to od gore vidi sve  :Heart:  .....

----------


## visibaba

> taca70 prvotno napisa
> 					
> 
> Glossy, cula sam da Petrova sada narucuje za 12.mj  a koliko znam narucuje se i u Vinogradskoj. Mozes nazvati rebro ili VV  ali ne vjerujem ni da je tamo bolje obzirom da se blizi kraj  godine.
> 
> 
>  Ne mogu vjerovat da cu toliko čekat. Hvala.


ja sam neki dan vadila hormone u petrovoj, al sad osim sto narucuju za mjesec dana unaprijed, nalazi se cekaju mjesec dana i vise. rekli su mi da im cak neki nalazi jos od 25.8. nisu gotovi :Shock: 
meni je to predugo za cekat nalaze jer mi hormoni trebaju za postupak sljedeci mjesec i morat cu ih opet vaditi privatno. zvala sam okolo labove da vidim bar priblizno koliko ce me to kostati i saznala da laboratorij Salzer sad ima akcijske cijene za spolne hormone pa cu to iskoristiti. evo ak nekome jos treba, da znate.

ne znam kak je sad na rebru i VV, al znam da su na VV prosle godine isto narucivali.

----------


## tlatincica

*Nana banana* nadam se da je sve dobro prošlo! Javi nam rezultat  :Yes: 
*Ana 03* i ti si blizu punkcije, zar ne? Što se vidi na uzv-u? Koliko folikula?
*Snekice* kad je beta? Kad?!  :Very Happy: 
Čestitamo *Gosparkinoj* trudnici! I tebi želimo isto  :Smile: 
*Milla2* nekako sam te propustila, pa, isprike. 
Dakle, dođi ti sa prošlogodišnjim nalazima, ako će baš trebati nešto novo ili friško to će ti reći. Papa test svagdje ima rok bar godinu dana, tako da bi ti to vrlo lako moglo biti važeće. 

I ovo me podsjetilo- drage cure koje čitate, a ne javljate se- slobodno se javite, ni ne slutite koja terapija je ovaj forum. I kako je važna izmjena iskustava. I kako je lijepo kad te razumiju dok pričaš o svojim problemima.
Još kad upoznate forumašice (i ponekog forumaša)... Neprocjenjivo!  :Heart:

----------


## Snekica

*Tlatincice*, beta je još daaaleko; 04.11. (trebala bi biti 06.11. ali me Denny stavila za 04., pa ću je i poslušati)  :Kiss: 
*Nana banana*, kako je prošlo?

----------


## zvončica1976

Nije me bilo neko vrijeme...ali eto da prijavim i drugi pokušaj - kao što vidite po početku priće - bezuspješno...nisam došla do punkcije  :Sad: 
prestali smo se pikati 14 d.c th je bila Gonal F...
niti jedan faking folikul.
nula.
ništa.
zero.
šmrc.
Molim dobre duše koje imaju takva iskustva,da podijele iskustva ili me usmjere na topic ako sam na krivom...osjećam se ko izgubljena u prijevodu.....

----------


## Snekica

Ajme, Zvončice, pa što bí? Nisam znala da se i to može dogoditi! Strašno mi je žao!

----------


## nana_banana

Evo samo da vam javim da je sve prošlo super. Punkcija me zaista nije boljela, iako je bila malo neugodna, al to tako kratko traje da kad su mi donijeli krevet ja sam pitala kaj je već gotovo?! Ne znam koliko su folikula izvadili, čini mi se 4 ili 5, od toga su našli 3 jajne stanice. Sutra ću znati kako se razvijaju i što dalje.

Međutim, zanima se jeste li i kako koristile utrogestan? Naime, meni nisu ništa rekli, a sad kad sam ih zvala sestra mi je rekla da uzimam 3x1 tabletu oralno. Nije ništa spominjala vaginalno. Jel to ok?

----------


## tlatincica

Zvončice  :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad: 
Ja sam u prošlom postupku na jedvite jade došla do 2 folikula uz opaku stimulaciju. Pola godne poslije vadim anti müllerov hormon (AMH) i saznajem da su moje rezerve jajnih stanica pri kraju. I to objašnjava moju muku.
Ne mogu se sjetiti koja vam je dijagnoza, ali traži svog liječnika (vjerujem da će to i sam učiniti) da te pošalje na vađenje hormona, i svih mogućih nalaza koji bi mogli objasniti zašto se ovo dogodilo. 
No za neke od tih nalaza morati ćeš pričekati da tijelo iz sebe izbaci viškove koje si dobila ovom stimulacijom.
Evo par topica koje sam ja pregledavala kroz svoj prošli postupak:
http://forum.roda.hr/threads/55519-m...OJIMO-SE/page2
http://forum.roda.hr/threads/51598-A...5016-visok-FSH

Iskreno se nadam da će tvoj slijedeći postupak biti dobitan.  :Love:

----------


## tlatincica

> ...Međutim, zanima se jeste li i kako koristile utrogestan? Naime, meni nisu ništa rekli, a sad kad sam ih zvala sestra mi je rekla da uzimam 3x1 tabletu oralno. Nije ništa spominjala vaginalno. Jel to ok?


Oralno do transfera.
Poslije slijedi the funny part  :Wink:

----------


## zvončica1976

hvala draga,AMH sam radila i zasad je dobar,ali predispoziciju imam...mama mi je otišla u menopauzu skroz sa 44 godine,tako da je dok rekao da još nisa u predmenopauzi ali ubija ponovno čekanje,a nit luk jela,nit mirisala....svi ti silni hormoni a ni makac....

----------


## tikki

Glossy ja bi na tvom mjestu zvala odmah da se naručiš tako da idući ciklus možeš obaviti pretrage. Stvarno se sada dosta čeka  :Sad:

----------


## taca70

Zvoncica, uopce nisi reagirala na stimulaciju?Zasto si se onda pikala do 14.dc?Koliko su ti FSH,E2 i AMH?Dugi ili kratki protokol?Jesam pretjerala s pitanjima? :Wink:

----------


## zvončica1976

Ne.Uopće.Osim nešto zadebljanog endometrija....
Estradiol je nešto porasao oko12og dana ali sve drugo je bilo uzalud...i dok i ja smo se do 14og dana nadali čudu...svi nalazi UREDNI...
Mislim da je tajming jednostavno bio krivi...neki stres,posao se zakomplicirao,ali sve već kad sam se počela pikati pa nisam mogla nazad...a nažalost nemamo gumbić za on i off koliko god mi to pokušavali...da li je to ili nešto treće kad su svi nalazi uredni...ne znam  :Sad: 
znam da sam si baš nekako...razčarana...

----------


## kriistiina

Zvončice1976 jako mi je žao što si tako prošla..... Mogu samo misliti kako se osjećaš, baš mi je žao .....  :Sad: 

Ali kao što je tlatincica rekla idući postupak mora biti dobitni... Pusa i sretno!

----------


## tlatincica

Nana banana jel bio transfer? 
I gdje nam je Ana03?

----------


## ana 03

ei evo i mene! ma imali smo svadbicu doma pa oko toga je bilo malo strke tak da nisam bila na forumu...al jedva sam dočekala da se dočepam lapa!ovak jučer sam bila na 1 ultrazvuku kaže da imam prekrasne folikule i da dodem sutra opet na uvz...ja ga niš nisam pitala jer sam doslovice spavala na onom stolu...prestrgana sam bila...prespavala sam jučer cijeli dan,al zato kad sutra stanem rešetat s pitanjima i podpitanjima! ja sam inače dobro nemam neke frke i samo smajlići me peru!

----------


## mimi81

Curke evo i mene sa svadbice...počela sam sa pikanjem jučer! Baš sam happy! :Dancing Fever:

----------


## crvenkapica77

*mimi81 * sretno  :Heart:

----------


## sanja1

Ana03 i Mimi81 :Very Happy:  :Grin:  :Very Happy: sretno cure!

----------


## nana_banana

Danas je bio transfer. Vratili su mi jedan osmostanični embrio. Kažu da super izgleda i da ima jako dobre šanse. Daj Bože!!
A sada kreće igra živaca!  :Smile:

----------


## kriistiina

nana banana, mimi i ana    *S R E T N O*  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:

----------


## ana 03

joj nana banana izdrži! mimi 81 joj kad te stanu pikati  :Smile:  ! ja koja se bojim već sam navikla i s osmijehom od uha do uha idem! jer ja sam 21d.c. sam startala!tak da mi je to baš kull to peckanje i pikanje  :Very Happy:

----------


## ana 03

uglavnom vikend je moj! eh što volim vikende...uvijek bude dobra ekipa i dobar provod!

----------


## tlatincica

*Nana banana*- otvaraš niz!  :Wink:  Bravo za osmostaničnog! :Very Happy: 
*Mimi i Ana*- jeste samopikalice ili imate pomoć? 

U mom zadnjem postupku, jedna cura mi se poslije javila, rekla da je bila na svadbi, a slijedeći dan javila beturinu.
I ja uskoro idem na jednu svadbu  :Razz: 
*Snekice*, unatoč svemu, samo ti chekiraj betu, pa prijavi što piše. Drrrrrrržimo figetine!!!

----------


## mimi81

Drage moje hvala na podršci!
Crvenkapice sretno i tebi! Izgleda da smo krenule zajedno...samo u različitim klinikama
Tlatinčice pikam se na hitnoj...sama nekako ne mogu. Kad ti krećeš?
Ana ja sam nakon dvije operacije i masu pikanja skroz cool. Svi nešto kao joj mi vas ne bi pikali u trbuh, nešto im je žao. A ja kažem samo pikajte, to najmanje boli. Gore je kad sve padne u vodu...fuj, fuj loše misli...think pink!

----------


## crvenkapica77

*mimi*   meni danas 2dc i prvo pikanje  - a ti mi  bjezis  jedan dan  :Smile:  
 kad je UZV? meni u petak   
ja sama sebi dajem  , meni to nikakav  problem

----------


## ana 03

a ne ne...ja redovito u petrovu na pikanje,nekad me zabode i nabode malo jače,a nekad ni ne osjetim! a sama ili ti moj M. ma nema šanse...taj film neću gledati! fala curke!

----------


## mimi81

Crvenkapavice meni je uzv u pon na 8. dan. Samo kad budem u zg ne znam kako ću vam se javljati, možda samo povremeno kad dođem do interneta...

----------


## ptica1

Cure, s obzirom da se za hormone po novom naručuje i dugo čeka nalaz, dali se nešto promijenilo za spermogram. Koliko znam nalaz se dobivao isti dan od 14 sati. Dali to još uvijek vrijedi?
Pozdrav svima

----------


## rajvos

Moj muz je radio spermiogram prije 20ak dana i nalaz je bio isti dan

----------


## rajvos

Ja sam prvi put u Petrovoj u postupku,prvi uzv mi je bio 7 dc a na drugi mi je receno da dodjem 10dc,tj. sutra,zanima me da li je to uobičajan postupak?

----------


## Glossy

*visibaba, taca70 i tikki*, hvala vam na informacijama vezano za vađenje hormona. Ipak sam se odlučila izvaditi ih privatno. 
*Ptica1* MM je danas bio u Petrovoj i rekli su mu da će nalaz s-grama biti gotov danas poslijepodne (zaboravio je u koliko sati, misli da su rekli oko 15h). Tako da se na s-gram ne čeka, gotov je isti dan. :Wink: 
Mi ćemo doći po njega sutra ujutro, pa držite fige... :Grin:

----------


## ptica1

Glossy, hvala na informaciji.
Držim fige i sretno

----------


## tlatincica

Da ostane na ovom topicu:
Ogromne čestitke našim bivšim petrofkama *Gosparki* i *Seli* na ogromnim betama!~~~~~
*Snekice* tebe čekamo ~~~~~~~~
*Zvončice*  :Love: 
*Nana-banana* ~~~~~~~
*Mimi* i *Ana* (Ana kad je punkcija?) ~~~~~~~
*Ptičice* kad ti počinješ?
*Bab* isto pitanje  :Smile: 
*Rajvos* dobro došla  :Smile:  Koliko ja znam uzv je svaki drugi dan (od 7 ili 8 dc nadalje) no sad je bio vikend i neradni dan pa su te možda pomaknuli za jedan dan.

Sad sam vas malo postrojila  :Grin: , ali nema švercanja u drugom redu. Vidim vas!  :Cool:

----------


## ZAUZETA

Bravo *Sela* za prašku betu  veselimo se s tobom ko da je naša    :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Bab

Tlatincice, legendo naša... :Kiss: 

Ja ću još malo pričekati da vi pokrenete pozitivne ß, pa ću onda samo uskočiti u vlakić  :Smile: 
Mi imamo termin tek u 01/2011. Idući tjedan ih moram nazvati da me naruče za lijekove pa ćemo vidjeti kako će to sve ići.

Ali, ja za nekih 10-ak dana krećem sa svojim zadnjim Vili postupkom i jaaaakooo se nadam nekoj sreći. Tak nam je na forumu veselo pa se nadam da ću i ja uspjet malo tog veselja ukrast za sebe.

Svim dragim curama šaljem puno  :Kiss:  za sve njihove postupke i sve što Vam treba.
Nadam se da će nam ova jesen i zima donjeti puno lijepih ß i puuuunooo forumskog skakanja.

----------


## mimi81

Tlatincice, ne znam još kada će biti punkcija. Prvo moram vidjeti kako će se razvijati folikuli pa da dođem do punkcije...step by step

----------


## ana 03

večeras je štoperica u 22h.u subotu je punkica...5 folikula svi preko 20mm sad... ja sam nešto propustila??? Sela??? Gosparka? buduće mame?

----------


## ana 03

ja bila danas 5 folikula svi preko 20mm... večeras štoperica i u subotu u 8 punkcija  :Very Happy:

----------


## maca2

Cure, trebam li se naručivati za vađenjenje bete u Petrovoj?
Sutra trebam vaditi betu, a zaboravila sam se naručiti tj. nisam niti znala da trebam...
Inače sam bila u postupku u MB, dobila od soc.gin. uputnicu za betu a Petrova mi je najbliža bolnica gdje to rade.

----------


## tlatincica

*Maca2* ne trebaš se naručivati za betu.
Jedino moraš prijaviti višecifreni broj  :Wink: 
Sretno!
*
Ana03* pa ti si na vratima! Sad tek kužim šta je vikend (low responer sam jaaaa  :Sing: ). Super su ti folikulići  :Klap: 

*Bab* držim fige da uopće nećeš morati do Petrove u 01. mjesecu, možda samo na kontrolu svoje privatne bebice  :Smile: 

*Mimi81*- pp  :Cool:

----------


## maca2

Hvala na info tlatincica - nadam se da se sutra prijavljujem s troznamenkastom betom!

----------


## tlatincica

> Maca2 ne trebaš se naručivati za betu.
> Jedino *ovdje* moraš prijaviti višecifreni broj 
> Sretno!
> Ana03 pa ti si na vratima! Sad tek kužim šta _je značio "eh što volim vikende"_ (low respon*D*er sam jaaaa ).


 :Grin:

----------


## Snekica

Evo izvješća: ß <1,20 (čitaj NIJE TRUDNA).
Ali pazite sad: upravo sam se ubacila na listu za 03/2011, ali idemo i odmah u  prirodnjak. Idući petak sam na UZV, pa ćemo vidjeti da li ima koji folikulić za stopirati i aspirirati! Nema predaje!!!
*Maca2*, obraduj nas sutra!

----------


## tlatincica

*Snekice*, to se traži!  :Naklon: 
Ti nisi u vlaku, ti si lokomotiva!  :Klap:

----------


## Snekica

Hihi! če te poberem u prolazu!

----------


## bebach

> *Snekice*, to se traži! 
> Ti nisi u vlaku, ti si lokomotiva!


Bravo *Snekica*, idemo dalje!!! ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## nana_banana

Snekica žao mi je što nije uspjelo, al mi je drago da nisi klonula duhom. Samo glavu gore i hrabro naprijed. I bravo za tako brzi novi termin.
Jesi to odmah išla na razgovor svom doktoru ili se samo kod sestre Irene naručila??

----------


## Snekica

Telefonski preko sestre Irene. Mali problem imam u kilometrima između mene i dr.  :Laughing:  (samo oko 270 km)

----------


## sanja1

Snekice žao mi je da je beta negativna ali super je da si ti pozitivna :Grin:  i da juriš odmah dalje.
Ana 03 super su folikuli,ma bit će tu krasnih blastica :Klap: .
Maca2~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za sutra :Yes: .
Tlatincice :Wink: .

----------


## Sela

*Snekice* pa ti si prooosto nemoguca!Podsjecas me na mene,hihi,glavom kroz sve dok se ne dostigne cilj.Tako i treba.
Samo naprijed!Ako se dovoljno zainatis...pusa

----------


## Snekica

Sela, draga, kao što sam već rekla "nema odmora dok traje obnova" Pa mi smo naumili obnoviti obitelj... mislim povećati... muž ostaje isti...

----------


## kriistiina

Snekice bravo! Žao mi je radi negativnog rezultata, ali tako je super čitati te tako pozitivnu!!!!  :Smile: 

*Sela čestitam!!!!!!*   :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:  Bravo!!!!!!!!

----------


## nivesa

Drage moje,evo nisam nekoliko dana mogla do kompa  i sada vidim da se svašta događalo.Pa prije svega čestitam onima koji su uspjeli ovaj put ,a onima koji nisu držim fige za sljedeći!!!!Sad imam pitanje...trebam na uzv 8dmc ali taj dan nije moja dr u ambulanti i nisam baš sigurna da ću uspjet promijenit smjenu....pa me zanima da li jesvejedno koji dr radi uzv i da li će bit problema ako ovaj ciklus preskočim jer mi posao nije baš prilagodljiv...tnx

----------


## tlatincica

Bez obzira na ambulantu, liječnici obično dolaze ujutro na uzv svojim pacijenticama. 
No, ako tvoja dr baš taj dan nije tamo, pogledat će te netko drugi. Nemoj da ti zato prođe ciklus. 
Dok sam išla na uzv-e, mislim da me pregledao svaki liječnik koji ima ikakve veze sa MPO u Petrovoj. 
To se ionako vodi u "košuljici" pa će prema rezultatima tvoja dr na kraju odrediti terapiju za tebe.

----------


## ana 03

nivesa naša tlatincica ti je dobro napisala!

----------


## marina81

Ja krecem u postupak po prvi put sad u 12mj.i mogu vam reci da me dosta strah,kad citam Šta me sve ceka.vama se divim Što ste tako hrabre.

----------


## ana 03

nana banana s obzirom da si i ti bila na punkciji subotom zanima me u koliko sati si imala? ja nisam sigurna dal su mi rekli u 7 ili 8? ja se jako loše osjećam,nos mi je zacepljen,glava me boli,kašljuckam...pa jer baš sad moralo!

----------


## nana_banana

*Ana 03*, po meni vikend je najbolji za punkciju. Nekako je sve mirnije i opuštenije. 
Nama su rekli da dođemo prije 8, al mi smo tamo već bili u 7.20. Oko 8 sati su mi rekli da se odem presvući u sobu 112 i da čekam dok ne dođu po mene i ostale cure, a MM je dobio uputnicu da ode u lab i da svoje plivače. Samo što sam se presvukla sestre su već došle po nas. Sve se odvijalo jako brzo.
Cure koje su za punkciju idu prve, a nakon njih idu transferi. Ja sam se u sobu vratila prije 9 sati, a već u 10.15 sam išla kući.

Što se tiče kašlja - preporučila bi ti da piješ jakooooo puno čaja i po žlicu meda, jer nakon transfera nije baš poželjno kašljati. Ja sam se dva dana prije transfera gušila u kašlju, al sam svako malo pila toplo mlijeko/čaj i po žlicu meda i uspjela to smiriti. Nakon transfera par puta sam osjetila da bi mogla zakašljati, al sam odmah popila toplu vodu ili mlijeko i to me uspjelo smiriti.

----------


## ana 03

hvala za savjet!pa baš  je brzo sve bilo!svaka im čast  :Very Happy:

----------


## kriistiina

*marina81* ja nisam hrabra, tulila sam o anesteziji, kako me bolilo i sve... Pa zato smo tu, da si pomognemo, da se tješimo i da se zajedno radujemo !!!!! Sretno!

----------


## marina81

Hvala Kristina,ja jedva cekam da pocne ovo cekanje me ubija,što više čitam sve me vise strah,a najvise neuspjeha.

----------


## sanja1

Marina81 dobrodošla :Yes: ,vidjet ćeš da nije to ništa strašno a ako te nešto zanima slobodno raspali s pitanjima :Grin: .

----------


## nivesa

eh hvala vam na savijetima ali ipak me nije mogao nitko zamijenit i sada bih vrištala!!!Ali valjda ću uspjeti idući ciklus jr ako se ovo ovako nastavi pa nikada se neću maknut s mrtve točke i sada sam već lagano ljuta sama na sebe jer zbog posla nemogu obavit takve preglede na vrijeme!!!mogla bi ić u pon ali to je već 12 dmc tak da nio os toga ništa! :Sad:

----------


## tlatincica

Ana03 sretno sutra!  :Smile:  
~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## marina81

Hvala sanja,joj puno toga me zanima....vidim da ste svi vadili hormone prije postupka,meni to doktor nije tražio samo cb briseve i papu,a u 9mj sam išla na aih koji nije uspio.Zanima me dali se može tražit opca anestezija jako me strah te punkcije .U pon.idem na razgovor s nijm ali me strah ga pitat.

----------


## mimi81

Dobro jutro cure! Nešto me muči pa ću vas pitati. Radila sam prošli tjedan kks i urin i u urinu je pisalo da ima bakterija puno. E sad ja se nadam da je to jer se nisam baš mogla puno popiškiti pa nisam baš uhvatila srednji mlaz, pa su se pokupile ove vanjske bakterije. Uglavnom jučer sam dala u lab urin na detaljnu analizu i rezultati su u utorak. Ako bude slučajno ešerihija ili neka druga gadost kako onda dalje ide postupak? Ima li koja sa iskustvom ili zna kako se u tom slučaju stvari dalje razvijaju?
Hvala unaprijed
Pusa

----------


## zedra

mimi, jel bilo L u urinu? jesu nitriti pozitivni? E? samo bakterije su najcešće kontaminacija...

----------


## marina81

Jel netko kod doc.kasuma?

----------


## sanja1

Marina vjeruj mi,opća anestezija ti stvarno nije potrebna jer uz onaj njihov koktel ili sve prespavaš ili jedva nešto osjetiš,onako kao kroz maglu,zbilja te nema čega biti strah.

----------


## marina81

a nema mi druge nego ti vjerovati,hvala ti valjda ce sve dobro proci.
daj mi reci jel ima nekih neuspojava dok primaš one inekcije za stimulaciju.

----------


## ana 03

evo i ja danas preživjela tu famoznu punkciju...bio je profesor Vrčić (ili tak nešto)moram ga pohvalit stvarno ništa nije bolilo evo sad ležim malo me boli što je normalno...i čekamo pon. bilo nas je tri,jedna je u prirodnom ciklusu imala smo jedan folikul i ja joj želim puno srečice!

----------


## kriistiina

Drage moje ne želim nikoga plašiti i ja jesam plačljivica, ali meni taj njihov koktel nije ništa pomogao..... Sve sam osjetila, bolilo me i na kraju je dr rekla da je bolilo jer je bilo jako puno folikula...  :Sad: .....

----------


## tlatincica

*Marina81* dobro nam došla  :Smile: 
*Ana03* drago mi je da je sve dobro prošlo  :Smile:  Koliko js si dobila? ~~~~~~~
Samo vas 3 ste bile? Nekako mi se čini malo. Ili griješim? Ja sam svaki put tamo bila sa još 5 žena bilo to na punkciji ili na transferu.

----------


## mare157

Cure može mala pomoć i iskustva vezano za IVF u prirodnom ciklusu na 
http://forum.roda.hr/threads/60791-I...=1#post1735843
Hvala!

----------


## mimi81

Zedra u urinu su bile samo bakterije, ostalo je sve u redu...cure ja vas pozdravljam, idem u zg! Čujemo se

----------


## ana 03

tlantincice 3 nas je bilo na punkciji a 3 na transferu...za js nisam-sigurna kad sam bila na zadnjem uvz imala sam ih 5.(dobro je netko opisao LSD bez zmajeva)ja sam stvarno pekmez živi čak kad me je u venu piknula rekla sam joj nek bude njezna i sva sreća da ležim inače bi na podu završila  :Smile: .al ništa nisam osjetila već kad sam doma došla kao da mengu trebam dobit,a tak mi je i sad.sve su cure hrabre bile,čak nam je jedna bila heroj pa je bez pikice sve to hrabro podnijela(imala je jedan folikul u prirodnjaku)

----------


## sanja1

Ana03~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za ludi provod u labu,javi kad ti je et :Yes: .

----------


## molu

Bok cure, friška sam u Petrovoj, a u četvrtak ujutro sam naručena na prvi pregled i konzultacije kod dr. V, pa jel bi me mogle malo uputiti gdje je ordinacija od dr i koja je procedura? Fala unaprijed

----------


## Bab

*Marina81* dobro došla na ovaj topli pdf. Ja sam tu jako kratko, čak još i nisam postala prava Petrovka, ali cure su tu tolko drage, da ćeš uživati ...nadam se kratko  :Smile: 
*Ana 03*, nadam se da je tulum bio super...javi nam kad je ET i kolko ste imalo mrvica!
*mimi81*, nadam se da su nalazi svi uredni i da nemaš nikakve brige oko toga

*molu*, suborko moja s VV-a, pa došla si i ti tu k nama...pa dobrodošla  :Smile: 

Ja ću ti reći iz svog iskustva otprije mjesec dana.
Inače sam kod dr. P-B.
Kad uđeš na glavni ulaz u bolnicu prođi kraj recepcije i skreni lijevo ( bude ti žena pokazala koji je hodnik) i kad uđeš u veliku čekaonu budeš vidjela sa desne strane sobu od sestre. E tamo predaš uputnicu i kažeš što trebaš i onda te sestra od doktora prozove kad dođe tvoj red.

Ja taj prvi put nisam imala pregled, samo sam im sve nalaze pokazala, a budući da sam tri dana prije obavila komplet pregled, UZV i papu u Suncu rekli su da nema potrebe da me oš i oni gledaju.
Mislim da svi doktori imaju ordinacije na istom mjestu( jedna do druge) tako da nemaš brige oko traženja. Imaju čak i telkač u čekaoni, pa možeš i ubit vrijeme dok čekaš.
Ja sam bila naručena u 10:45 i došla sam na red u 10:55 - skoro sam na dupe opala, s obzirom na iskustvo s VV-a.

eto, nadam se da sam bar malo pomogla, ako trebaš još nešto pitaj pa će se naše iskusne Petrovke javiti.

i sretno !!!

----------


## rajvos

> [B]
> Ja sam bila naručena u 10:45 i došla sam na red u 10:55 - skoro sam na dupe opala, s obzirom na iskustvo s VV-a.
> 
>  !!!


to se i meni desilo,ukupno čekala 15ak minuta,nisam mogla vjerovati!!!

----------


## ana 03

jupi je je je!!!! ma vikendima bude najjači party!  :Very Happy:  sutra u 8.30 idemo po bebeča ili bebeče  :Kiss:  to je sve što znam sestru Gogu sam stala rešetat al žena mi jadna nije ništa znala reći! imam br.od labosa da se napravim luda pa ih nazovem haa? btw jel ima tko problema s glavoboljom-kao posljedicu pikica? -mene već 7 dana glava boli i manta mi se(da li je zbog vremene stvarno neznam,a spavam ko luda) nema veze sad još da me bebači prihvate kao mamu i sve će bit uredu!  :Smile:

----------


## molu

Bab hvala ti puno. Valjda ću se snaći. Sretno u postupcima  :Kiss:

----------


## marina81

Hvala bab,i ja se nadam da necu dugo morat.danas sam dobila decapeptyl i gonal f i u 12 mj krecem.
Ana03 puno srece ti Želim.

----------


## marina81

Cure daj mi recite kako ste se osjecale u vrijeme stimulacije?

----------


## Bab

Marina, ja ti iz mog iskustva mogu reći da nisam imala nikakvih problema ili nuspojava. Bila sam uvijek do sad na gonalima i suprefactu, osim zadnjeg postupka u kojem sam bila na 5x1 klomifen i par gonala, i 1 cetrotide.

Možda sam bila malo napuhnuta, ali osim toga ništa, osim euforije pred postupak jer sam uvijek pokušala biti ful pozitivna.
Želim i tebi isto takav scenarij i da ti 12 mjesec donese sreću...

----------


## nana_banana

> Cure daj mi recite kako ste se osjecale u vrijeme stimulacije?


Što se tiče mog iskustva sa stimulacijom, sve je bilo super. Bila sam na decapeptylu i menopurima. Nije bilo nikakvih nuspojava, čak nisam bila previše ni napuhnuta. Slušala sam neke cure kako govore da ih jajnici rasturaju, al meni stvarno nije bilo ništa. Čak sam se i pribojavala da ne reagiram dobro na stimulaciju.  
Jedino već pri kraju sam osjetila veliki umor. Al ja sam išla svaki dan u Petrovu na pikanje, bilo poslije posla ili za vrijeme posla, pa sam to sve prepisala tom trčanju, prometnim gužvama baš u to vrijeme, a i stresu pred sami postupak.

----------


## tlatincica

*Ana03* bravo!
Kako to da nisi zvala lab? Zar ti sestre nisu dale broj? Mislim da je sad malo kasno ali za svaki slučaj 4604-765
Uostalom, nema veze, važno da je sutra et!  :Very Happy: 
*Marina81* u prvoj stimulaciji nisam osjećala baš ništa (ni lukice, ni nogice... nita  :Grin: ) a u drugoj koja je bila stvarno jaka, samo malo jajnike i to je bilo to.
*Nana banana* kako se ti držiš?




> *molu*, suborko moja s VV-a, pa došla si i ti tu k nama...pa dobrodošla


x :Heart: 
sve je *Bab* dobro rekla i onda



> Ja sam bila naručena u 10:45 i došla sam na red u 10:55 - skoro sam na dupe opala, s obzirom na iskustvo s VV-a.





> to se i meni desilo,ukupno čekala 15ak minuta,nisam mogla vjerovati!!!


 To je po novom. Prije manje od godinu dana i u Petrovoj se strašno dugo čekalo- na  dan pregleda uzmeš slobodan dan na poslu. 
A sad su stvarno brzi. Ne znam da li se radi o manjem broju pacijentica ili o dobroj organizaciji ali ono prije je znalo izluđivati.

----------


## tlatincica

I da ne zaboravim:
puno odgovora na pitanja je na *potpomognuta info* (<- klik)

----------


## marina81

Hvala cure ,puno vam hvala!!!kako sam u svemu ovome joŠ nova sve mi izgleda zastraŠujuce!i ja planiram ici svaki dan u petrovu na pikanje.a valjda bude sve proŠlo ok,hvala vam joŠ jednom na brzim odgovorima.

----------


## nana_banana

*Nana banana* kako se ti držiš?

Za sada sam dobro. Evo ušla sam u drugi tjedan iščekivanja, pa su mi živci sve kraći i kraći. Osluškujem svoje tijelo, ali nema nikakvih simptoma, osim one napetosti i tupe boli u trbuhu kao pred mengu. To me malo zastrašuje, al pokušavam mislit pozitivno.

----------


## nana_banana

Drage moje, evo jedan zanimljiv link...

http://www.cybermed.hr/vijesti/novi_...a_uspjeh_ivf_a

----------


## crvenkapica77

evo cure  prenosim  poruku od nase *mimi81

* "na 1.UZV je bio  samo jedan  folikul .vadila sam  E2  ali ne znam nalaz.Nastavljam dalje sa terapijom "

drzimo joj fige  da  taj jedan  bude vrijedan  !

----------


## sanja1

Samo naprijed Mimi,i jedan je više nego dovoljan :Yes: .
Ana03 sretno na transferu :Klap: ,javi koliko mrva su ti vratili.

----------


## tlatincica

Mimi ~~~~~~~~ da je taj jedan "the one"  :Smile:

----------


## ana 03

Mimi buš vidla taj jedan će te razveselit ko nitko u životu  :Smile:  Marina 81 i ja sam ti svaki dan išla u Petrovu na pikanje i to od 21d.c.nije ti ništa strašno! nećeš ni osjetiti taj boc a brzo je kao na traci! sestre su mrak! ja sam znala doći i u 17.40( uvijek bi tad večerale al bi ih samo par min.pričekala)

----------


## kriistiina

Svim curamam sretno!!!!

Da se malo nadovežem na članak koji je stavila nana_banana... Dok to dođe do naše drage države sve ćemo biti trudne... Ali negdje sam čitala, a članak ne mogu naći (naravno  :Mad: ) da poslije transfera doktor treba špricom upuhati malo zraka tako da ne ostanu na samom početku maternice i da to jakooo povećava uspješnost.. Majke mi ako neću tražiti da mi malo upuhne  :Razz: .......... AKo nađem članak stavljam ga !

----------


## tlatincica

> Majke mi ako neću tražiti da mi malo upuhne


 :Laughing:  

Nego cure, istina je da se za hormone naručuje: ono što sam zapamtila je FSH, spolni i DHEA, ali ima još toga, ali ne na telefon nego na mail. Ako netko prije mene dozna mail adresu, molim da je napiše ovdje da imamo friške informacije.

*Ana03* sretno na transferu! ~~~~~~
Javi kako je bilo  :Smile:

----------


## ptica1

Može jedna informacija, koliko ste dugo čekale od pregleda i dogovora da je potrebna laparoskopija pa do samog zahvata?

----------


## Snekica

Prije skoro 3 godine čekala sam od dg do operacije oko 2 mj.

----------


## Glossy

> Može jedna informacija, koliko ste dugo čekale od pregleda i dogovora da je potrebna laparoskopija pa do samog zahvata?


Ovisi o pojedinom liječniku, kakav mu je raspored. Ako nema gužvu, može te naručiti već sljedeći ciklus. Naravno ovisi i o hitnosti operacije. Poslala bih ti pp, ali ne mogu... :Smile:

----------


## ptica1

Glossy možeš na ptica11@net.hr

----------


## mare41

tlatincica, šta nije već pisano da se naručuje za hormone, sve osim bete, bitno je da uđe u taj mjesec, nije baš tako važan dan (i tako se ne može baš točno odrediti tako unaprijed).

----------


## ana 03

bok cure samo kratko....danas bila 3 bebača vraćena endometrij 10 i blasto nešto... švercam se na brzinu javim se sutra pusa svima!

----------


## kriistiina

*ana03*  SRETNO, SRETNO, SRETNO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  :Smile:  Sad mazi pupu...... i uživaj ..

----------


## tlatincica

> tlatincica, šta nije već pisano da se naručuje za hormone, sve osim bete, bitno je da uđe u taj mjesec, nije baš tako važan dan (i tako se ne može baš točno odrediti tako unaprijed).


Je, samo sam htjela podsjetiti curke koje idu tamo u lab da ovdje napišu mail adresu na kojoj se možemo naručiti  :Smile: 




> bok cure samo kratko....danas bila 3 bebača vraćena endometrij 10 i blasto nešto... švercam se na brzinu javim se sutra pusa svima!


Sretno Ana03! Dobro zvuči ovo što si napisala!~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## marina81

Ana sretno da ti brzo proĐu ova 2 tj i docekaŠ veliku betu

----------


## ptica1

Snekica i Glossy hvala na informaciji.

Ana SRETNO!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## ana 03

cure hvala!pa tko je vidio zdrav ležat! malo se motam po kući a sve ostalo samo ležim! strašno? smijem li spavat na boku?sinoć sam na ledima spavala-užas budila se milion puta! kao što sam i napisala vraćena su mi 3 bebača-blastociste endometrij 10mm sve je bezbolno prošlo i sad to slatko isčekivanje! šta ima znači to blastocistno? malo sam tražila al nisam baš nasla.ne želim dugo za komp.sjedit -trčim odmah u horizontalu!

----------


## frka

ana, blastocista ti je najbolji moguci scenarij u ivf-u. to znaci da su predembriji dostigli 5.dan razvoja i sansa za uspjeh postupka je tim veca.

mozes spavati kak god hoces - cak i na trbuhu! nemoj se time opterecivati. i ne moras lezati non stop - normalno se ponasaj. samo bez dizanja tereta!

----------


## sanja1

Nadam se da se moderatorice neće jako ljutiti :Grin:  ali ja nemogu odolit -Suzzie SRETAN ROĐENDAAAAAN :Heart:  i želim ti da uskoro postaneš mama!!!

Ana03 sretno :Klap: .

----------


## tlatincica

Tko pita ne skita, nego šalje mail.
Za naručivanje u labu u petrovoj, šaljite mail na
predbiljezbe.lab@kbc-zagreb.hr

----------


## tlatincica

Ana03, koji dan nakon punkcije si imala et? Ja brojim tri, a ti?
Jeste sve sa punkcije bile na transferu?
Ajoj, baš sam znatiželjna  :Smile:

----------


## ana 03

e frka baš ti hvala na odgovoru  :Very Happy:

----------


## tlatincica

I evo mene opet:
Mimi javlja jednu cistu koja ždrere stimulaciju i jedan lijepi folikul.
*Mimi* držimo fige ~~~~~~~~~

----------


## tlatincica

Svima u postupcima i svima sa željom da postanu roditelji sretno!
Suzzie sretan rođendan!  :Kiss: 

"Posrnut ćete, ali nećete pasti; a ako se i desi - izuzetan slučaj - baš i sam pad, nećete se povrijediti nego ćete, čim se pridignete, produžiti mirno i bodro svoj put. Različiti ste od svega oko sebe, sve vam prijeti i sve vas ugrožava, ali vam se ne može ništa zlo i nepopravljivo dogoditi, jer u vama, od začetka vašeg, živi skrivena i neuništiva iskra životne radosti koja je moćnija od svega što vas okružuje. Samo ćete cijelog vijeka, sve do posljednjeg daha, patiti zbog svog neprirodnog položaja u svijetu u koji ste bačeni. Tako se može reći da vam je, kroz sve mijene i obrate dugog života, dvoje zajamčeno i osigurano: duga patnja i sigurna pobjeda."
Ivo Andrić
"Znakovi pored puta"

----------


## ana 03

ovak transfer mi je bio 3 dan (punk.subota,trans.utorak) jedna nam je nedostajala(bila je u prirodnom i imala je 1js) sad sta se dogodilo ne znam! na transferu u utorak nas je bilo dvije, ja sam imala 3 blastice a ona 3 embrija! bilo je u sobi dvije s istim prezimenom sto su imale punkciju koja slučajnost malo smo se zezale na taj račun) a,ja i ta sto smo imale trasferer moje djevojačko prezime je ko njeno sadašnje!nemreš vjerovat! ja kazem da je to neki znak! kakav budemo vidjele!

----------


## ana 03

tlatincica jako lijepo napisano! taman si me lijepo obradovala i dala mi još više vjere u sebe i u sve nas koje smo ovdje s istim..... da u nama živi skrivena i neuništiva iskra koja je moćnija od svega...prekrasno! prekrasno napisano! našla si me!  :Kiss:

----------


## Bab

*ana03*, bravo za tri blastice( ali kako ako je ET bio treći dan?!) ...nadam se lijepim vijestima za cca 2 tjedna...
*Mimi* iš, iš glupoj cist... držim fige za dalje.

*suzzie*, sretan ti roooočkaaaas !!!! :Sing:  :Joggler:  :Dancing Fever: 

Ja 13.12. imam termin za lijekove...baš sam sretna...već sam imala kojekakve scenarije u glavi, da će me otkantati, da ovo, da ono...uf.

kokice moje, šaljem vam najsočnije  :Kiss:

----------


## pinny

*Ana03* sretno, a* Mimi* drzim fige ~~~~~~~~~~~

*Suzzie* sretan rodjendan! 

A ostalim petrovkama puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  :Smile: 

*Bab*, zasto bi te otkantali? Ja isto imam termin za ivf u sijecnju i jos nisam zvala za termin za lijekove. Jel moram pozuriti? Kakvo je stanje tamo sada sto se tice lijekova?

----------


## mare41

Naručivanje za hormone ili osobno ili preko Centralnog naručivanje za KBC Zagreb.

----------


## Bab

pinny, ja na hladno pušem...kad čitam kak po ostalim bolnicama zna štekat to s lijekovima, odmah mislim da će i mene zakačit  :Undecided: 
Nije mi sestra ništa rekla da sam zvala prerano ili prekasno. Samo me pitala kad je bila zadnja M i dala mi taj datum...
možda je prerano, ali ja sam ti ziheraš i bolje ranije nego kasnije..hehe

možda ćemo se družit onda u siječnju  :Smile:

----------


## Bab

*molu*, sretno sutra na pregledu, javi nam šta si dogovorila  :Kiss:

----------


## ana 03

bab e pa ne znam...možda je došlo u labosu do zamjene kakve  :Smile:

----------


## Bab

ana, a možda su vaše mrvice tak jako napredne...nemoj odmah mislit na najgori scenarij  :Wink:

----------


## sanja1

Mimi sretno,a cista iš iš :Wink: .

----------


## suzzie2

Curke  :Kiss: 

mislim da sam napokon dovoljno velika da postanem mama!

----------


## Sela

*Suzzie* evo i ovdje cestitke za rodjendan!!!!Eto,sto sam rekla??Da ces ga pamtiti po necem lijepom.Znaci krecete????pusa

----------


## taca70

> ... ja sam imala 3 blastice a ona 3 embrija!...


Ana03, ovdje nesto nikako ne stima. Bilolog ti je rekao da imas blastice na 3.dan? U tom stadiju bi trebali biti embriji od 6-10st, idealno 8st. Blastica ima sigurno 100 stanica. Nije dobro ni kada se prebrzo razvijaju ali stvarno jos nikada nisam cula za blasticu 3.dan. Osim toga, i blastica je embrij tako da sve mi imamo na transferu nekakve embrije odredenog stupnja razvoja.
Mimi81, navijamo za tvog malca, samo neka izdrzi sve nedace koje ga cekaju.
Suzzie, sretan rodendan i sve ostalo sto iza njega slijedi.

----------


## ana 03

tako mi je rekla biologica i dr.i tako piše u otpusnom pismu tko zna možda su vanzemaljci  :Smile:  i ako sta znači taj endometrij( ne znam ništa prvi put sam u tome) 10mm

----------


## ana 03

otpusno pismo kaže:11.dc.endometrij 10mm-folikuli 18 18 16 20 18.ovitrelle 22h. dobivene 4oocite (3 oocite ICSI) transfer 3blastociste...

----------


## zvončica1976

> otpusno pismo kaže:11.dc.endometrij 10mm-folikuli 18 18 16 20 18.ovitrelle 22h. dobivene 4oocite (3 oocite ICSI) transfer 3blastociste...


ovo bi si htjela iduće godine  :Smile: 
sretno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## tlatincica

Nana banana kad će beta?  :Smile:

----------


## ZAUZETA

U pon 15.11.  u Latinici o MPO.  Jedva čekam.  "Medicinska oplodnja - tko ima pravo na sreću?

Gosti emisije: državni tajnik za zdravstvo, dr. med. Zvonimir Golem, teolog i etičar, dr. soc. Vladimir Dugalić, potpredsjednica SDP-a, dipl. pol. Milanka Opačić, Ivana Zanze (Udruga RODA), Katarina Begic Sivac (Udruga BETA), Tihana Kunštek (Udruga BETA), dipl. soc. Katarina Vidović (radikalna feministkinja), mr. biol. Alfred Kniewald"

Danas me tako boli jajnik lijevi,   morat ću nakon ciklusa malo na UZV da se pregleda ima li šta benigno...  Pozz svima, vidim, ima akcije,  pratim iz potaje  :Smile:

----------


## Snekica

*Zauzeta*, nemoj se skrivati! 
Ujutro sam u Klinici na UZV pa ako je netko tamo nek se javi!

----------


## Sela

Lijepo borami...i sad ti Sela miruj a stizu kasne laste s juga!

----------


## Snekica

> Lijepo borami...i sad ti Sela miruj a stizu kasne laste s juga!


 :Bye:  :Grin:

----------


## tlatincica

Zauzeta koji su tvoji planovi? Maribor? 
Eh, Snekice, baš bih voljela da sutra ujutro imam vremena da te malo vidim...
Sretno na uzv-u  :Smile:

----------


## Snekica

Ako stigneš, javi se! Hvala!

----------


## mimi81

Cure evo mene do interneta! Hvala vam svima na podršci! Sutra je 3 uzv po redu, dršte fige!
Puno sreće svima u akciji!
Pusa od mimi

----------


## tlatincica

Drage moje Petrofke i oni koji nas samo čitaju!
Već dugo nisam spomenula, pa mislim da je red.
Molim vas popunite upitnik http://potpomognutaoplodnja.info/ind...d=46&Itemid=54 kad završite sa postupcima.
Upitnik je anoniman, košta vas par minuta vremena, a pomaže puno. 
Hvala  :Heart:

----------


## kriistiina

tlatincice ja sam taj upitnik ispunila prije jedno 5 mjeseci, prije Petrove.. Mogu opet? Ma hoću  :Smile:

----------


## tlatincica

Mimi *~~~~~~~~~~*
Kriistiina  :Kiss:  Taj upitnik bi (po mom mišljenju) trebalo popuniti nakon svakog postupka. Ja jesam  :Cool:

----------


## crvenkapica77

mimi sretno  draga !!!!!~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## tlatincica

*Nana banana* jel sutra beta? Ili preksutra? Obraduj nas  :Smile: 
*Ana03* kako se držiš? Što je novoga?  :Smile: 
*Mimi81* sretno!

----------


## ana 03

joj tlantincice moja hvala na pitanju-nikako! do jucer me rasturao desni jajnik,i nekakvi grcevi na momente (sad me ne boli).kad me to sad ne boli onda sad razmisljam kad ce vise ta beta! i ponekad se pitam kaj su ta nasa djecica tak mogla nepredovat pa mi je sve jos manje jasno  :Wink:  btw kak ti nama? kad cete vi nama u kakvu akciju...

----------


## nana_banana

[QUOTE=tlatincica;1742094]*Nana banana* jel sutra beta? Ili preksutra? Obraduj nas  :Smile: 

Curke moje beta je sutra - u utorak - i stvarno ju čekam ko ozeblo sunce. Međutim, ja sam u petak (10dnt 3d) napravila intimplus test i pokazao je blijedi blijedi plus. 
U subotu sam trebala dobiti mengu, ali evo danas je ponedjeljak i još je nema  :Very Happy: . Digla sam se u 5 ujutro da ponovo napraviti test i pokazao se veliki plavi plus. Inače danas mi je 13dnt 3d. 

Ali moj problem je što me užasno boli trbuh kao pred mengu i stvarno imam osjećaj ko da će svaki tren. Jel to normalno??

Danas idem i na posao (prvi dan nakon svega) imate kakve savjete za ponašanje?

I zadnje pitanje, kako da stavim utriće na poslu? Pa to će biti cirkuske akrobacije u WC-u.  :Laughing: 

p.s. Molim vas nemojte mi još čestitati dok sutra beta to definitivno ne potvrdi, da ne zacopramo  :Smile: .

----------


## mare41

nana_banana, dok petrovke spavaju evo mene-potiho skakućem do bete :Smile: , inače utriće na poslu možeš popiti, a cure trudnice kažu da ih boli trbuh ko pred mengu.

----------


## sanja1

Ma Nanabanana kako da odolim da ne poskakućem :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: ,evo samo malo a sutra ćemo još više :Razz: .

----------


## Sela

*Nana_banana* evo i ja cu sutra u cestitare i nista ne brini,slusaj *Mare* sto kaze jer to je istina.Osjecaj kao da ces dobiti m je uvijek jak,ali mislim da tebi dogledno vrijeme nece trebati ulosci!! :Smile: 
Osim event.dnevnih. :Cool:

----------


## crvenkapica77

sutra  punkcija nasoj *mimi*  ,  sretno joj    !!!!

----------


## tlatincica

*Nana banana*, evo vidi ja ne navijam:  :Cool: 
 :Grin:  
*Mimi81* sretno sutra!  :Klap: 
*Ana03* pa i ti zvučiš dosta obećavajuće  :Yes:

----------


## sanja1

Mimi sretno na punkciji :Klap: .

----------


## ana 03

nana banana ppp...  :Kiss:  tlantincice cuj drago mi je to procitati ali.... budemo vidjeli!!!  :Smile:

----------


## tlatincica

Nana čekamo  :Cekam:

----------


## kriistiina

nana_banana????

----------


## crvenkapica77

nasa *mimi * ima  3js    :Smile:   :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 
a bio samo jedan folikul....cudo zar ne ?

----------


## kriistiina

Bravo mimi!!!!!! Sad držimo fige za tulum u labu !!!! Sretno!

----------


## nana_banana

Potvrđeno!!! Beta 597,80!!!  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## sanja1

Nana banana :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: ,aaaa kakva ljepa beturina!
Mimi bravo za 3js i ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za dalje :Klap: .

----------


## kriistiina

Nana BRAVO!!!!!!!!! ČESTITAM!!!!!!

----------


## ana 03

kako mi je drago nana banana zbog vas!!! prekrasno je napokon nesto ovdje procitat s takvom betom!!!! sretno!

----------


## tlatincica

Dozvolite da citiram Nanu od 02.11.



> Danas je bio transfer. *Vratili su mi jedan osmostanični embrio.* *Kažu da super izgleda i da ima jako dobre šanse.* Daj Bože!!
> A sada kreće igra živaca!


 :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 
Nana banana čestitam!!!  :Very Happy:

----------


## nana_banana

Cure moje hvala vam puno.  :Kiss: 
Čim sam dobila rezultat bete odmah sam otišla pohvalit se svojoj doktorici. Bila je presretna. Odmah mi je napisala što i kako dalje. Tako betu ponovo vadim u četvrtak i ponedjeljak, a u ponedjeljak također imam i prvi UZV. 

Nego, zanima me što mislite bi li nakon pozitivnog IVF-a trebale ići radit ili na bolovanje???
Ja sam odlučila radit do prvog UZV, a onda vidjet što će mi reći i preporučiti. 
Doktorica mi je rekla da mi može odmah dati preporuku za bolovanje, ali da od slijedećeg mjeseca obavezno idem na bolovanje.

----------


## Sela

*Nana*  odlicno!!!!!!Vise nisi Nana,sad si *mama*!!!!!pusa

----------


## ZAUZETA

Nana banana,  prekrasno,  čestitke do neba...

----------


## taca70

Nana_banana, divna beta,samo neka tako nastavi rasti. Ti si nam studentska trudnica a zrinkic listopadska. Cekamo prosinacku....

----------


## suzzie2

*Nana banana* čestitam! :Very Happy: 

Ostale curke, pratim vas pažljivo!

----------


## nana_banana

Da se pohvalim, beta se poduplala i iznosi 1399,50 - 16dnt!!

----------


## nana_banana

Curke, trebam savjet.
Nakon pozitivne bete moja doktorica u Petrovoj mi je rekla da betu moram vaditi u četvrtak (to je bilo danas), i u ponedjeljak kada moram doći i na prvi UZV. I odem ja svom socijalnom giniću da mi da uputnice i on ne da. Kaže da mu nije jasno zašto toliko puta moram vaditi betu i da na UZV dođem kod njega.
Uglavnom, na jedvite jade on meni ipak da sve uputnice i kaže da dođem k njemu nakon svega sa rezultatima. Ali mi je naglasio da će on voditi trudnoću i da ja nemam više što tražiti u Petrovoj.

Zanima me, ako daj Bože, sve bude u redu i prema planu, tko mi i gdje vodi trudnoću?? Gdje idem na preglede, UZV i ostalo što će trebati??

----------


## kiara79

nana,čestitam ti još jednom na beti,a što se tiče tog ginekologa,nije u pravu jer ti možeš gdje god želiš obavljati preglede i UZV-ove...nigdje nije definirano da baš ON mora voditi tvoju trudnoću...
probaj se dogovoriti sa dr. u Petrovoj jer svi naši MPO-dr,vode trudnoće nama koji to želimo...

P.S.promijeni ginekologa!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Angel71

Nova sam u svemu,danas dobila prvu injekciju i uuuužaaaasnooooo se bojim.Moj muž oligoasthenoteratozoospermia,ja sve ok.Umirem od straha i cijelo vrijeme plačem kolko me strah cijelog postupka.Imam li se stvarno zašto toliko bojati????

----------


## ana 03

Angel71 sve ti mi dramatiziramo malo previse oko toga.ja kad sam saznala danima nisam prestala tulit...a tek kad je pikanje krenulo (inace za krv padam u nesvjest to je pod obavezno) svaka inek.mi je bila ko smrt....al kad pogledam bas sam luda i sama sebi sam zivce kidala,a naravno cesto i muzu.al stvarno nepotrebno- ima i puno gorih stvari u zivotu od tog.a kad tad ce nam opalit nekom od 1x nekom od 13x samo vazno je da ne odustajemo i ne klonemo duhom.sad cekam betu koja je u poned.i sta nam dragi Bog da tak ce i bit. spremna sam na negativno a pozitivno me moze samo ugodno iznenaditi.sam postupak mi nije bio bolan niti punkcija niti transfer(SAMO POZITIVNO I UGODNO ISKUSTVO NASIH DR.I ANASTEZIOLOGA).a stvarno sam plasljivica i ne mogu krv vidjet,al bila sam jaka zbog sebe i muza jer ipak nam je zelja za djetetom jaca od nekog straha i panike.btw i meni je sve to prvi put takoda te u potpunosti razumijem i pronasla sam se u tvom strahu...ali moras se opustit sto se vise opustis bit ce vam obadvoma ljepse i lakse cete kroz ovo skupa proci.

----------


## taca70

Nana-banana, mislim da u Petrovoj mozes voditi trudnocu prva 3mj ali to ovisi i o opterecenosti i dobroj volji doktora. Pokusaj se u ponedeljak dogovoriti.
Angel71, mene je najvise plasilo neznanje. zato ti savjetujem da sve sto ti nije jasno ili te plasi pitas ovdje.Kod kojeg si dr i koji ti je protokol?

----------


## Vanchriban

Dobro jutro svima!

Nova sam na ovoj temi i forumu općenito i imam tisuću pitanja  :Smile: 
Nakon obavljenih pretraga pokazalo se da je samnom manje-više sve ok ( imam jedino zakašnjelu ovulaciju al ovuliram redovito) a mm-u je prvi spermiogram pokazao teratozoospermiu a drugi normozoospermiu ( nakon mjesec dana.)
Dobila sam uputnicu za pregled u Petrovoj sa svim nalazima i preporuku za dr. Vrčić ili doc. Baldani. Obzirom da čitam da se dosta dugo čeka i na pregled i na postupke zanima me kad bi realno mogla biti naručena na prvi pregled i razgovor?
Gin mi je rekao da bi bilo idealno da uspijem riješiti prvi pregled prije blagdana dok su mi još svježi nalazi al sam skeptična.
Svaki vaš savjet i informacija su više nego dobrodošli!

----------


## Angel71

Ana03...puno hvala na riječima utjehe...nadam se da ću kroz ovaj postupak proći bezbolno...jučer sam se nakon prve injekcije osjećala psihički vrlo loše i tužna,ustvari mislim da sam užasno preplašena i stalno čekam neke nus pojave,danas krećem sa Menopurom i nemam pojma kaj mogu očekivati,najgore je kaj radim i ne mogu izostati sa posla,a radim sa ljudima...možda bi najbolje za mene bilo da odem na bolovanje i prođem kroz to sama daleko od svih,a onda opet mislim da je bolje da nisam sama...nemam pojma,osjećaji me peru...a tek punkcija...o njoj ne želim niti razmišljati...pročitala sam na raznim forumima i groznih stvari, o groznim nus pojavama,o bolnim punkcijama,o bolnim transferima...ovdje na ovom forumu nitko nema neka loša iskustva...pa se pitam kako je to moguće?...ili je ovdje u Petrovoj stvarno sve tako bezbolno???...s druge strane...iznenadilo me zašto moj komentar mora odobriti moderatorica?...i onda tek ako ga ona odobri(sada će ona to i pročitati)...moj komentar je vidljiv svima,znači li to da ako netko od nas ima loše iskustvo...njegov komentar ne bi bio objavljen?...ili ???
Znam samo da se bojim nepoznatog,gledam žene koje prolaze trudne i nisu morale proći ovo što ja moram...i nesretna sam što su stvari u životu posložene tako da netko može imati što poželi,pri tom ne mislim na financije,nego na bitne,najbitnije stvari u životu,a da pri tom ne cijeni niti jednu od njih,a netko se mora napatiti da bi iste osjetio,ako Bog da...nešto što bi nam svima trebalo biti pruženo jednako...
Ovu bitku vrijedi proći,jer samo mi koje kroz to prolazimo,i sve žene koje su to morale proći znat ćemo cijeniti novi mali život u punom smislu te riječi i u sebi znati da smo zaista dale sve za njega...

----------


## JajaSvizac

nana banana - kaj se tiče tvog ginekologa on je totalno koma i mijenjaj ga ( ja nisam u postupku ivf imam dvije male bebe ali znam sve o ginekolozima  -sanja1 is my best friend neka da preporuku : -))...uglavnom ja sam svoje obje trudnoće vodila privatno, a kod socijalne ginekologice dolazila po uputnice i dr. i on ti ih je dužan dati i nema načina da te prisili da ti on vodi trudnoću čak niti da je normalna redovita trudnoća kao u mom slučaju, a kamoli ako si prošla sve što jesi da bi ostala trudna. Tvoje je pravo da ti trudnoću vodi onaj ginekolog kojeg ti želiš. Ne znam jel možeš ostat u Petrovoj, a ako ne možeš mogu preporučit mog ginekologa, savršeno objašnjava, radi sve potrebne pretrage, dobiješ njegovo mobitel i možeš ga zvat kad hoćeš i na kraju prema drugima nije skup......čak i kad sam imala neki mali problem na početku trudnoće ( decidualni polip) za razliku od soc ginekologice koja je paničarila, pojima nije imala i htjela me staviti na mirovanje, on mi je  sve  lijepo objasnio, smirio me i radila sam do kraja trudnoće bez problema

----------


## ana 03

Angel 71 ima ovdje negdje i da nekima nije opalila anestezija pa ih je i bolilo...ima i negativnih iskustva sam ih treba naci ali vjeruj ima vise pozitivno nego negativno.svako je to na svoj nacin dozivio,meni je samo pozitivno sve bilo.ja sam bila na bolovanju od prve inek.pa sve do bete.nuspojava stvarno nisam cula ja sam ti bila na pikanju od 21.d.c.(duzi proces) i nista mi nije bilo nit sam sta osjetila pretjerano,nekad ovisi koja bi me sestra piknula me znala ruka malo boljet al nista strasno.svi ti mi imamo u zivotu nekih prepreka koje trebamo preci smo na razlicite nacine...opusti se probaj to dozivit na drugaciji nacin ...borbu u kojoj pobjedujes...ako ti je tesko odi na bolovanje spremi se psihicki ako smatras da ti je to potrebno.kod kojeg si dr. ja sam kod dr.Šprem o kojoj imam samo rijeci hvale jos da bude poz.beta ma hvalit cu je tek tad na sva zvona..a dr.Vrcic je bio dezurni kad je bila punkcija vjeruj mi da doslovce nisam nista osjetila.dobila sam pikicu u venu koja me malo osamutila al bila sam svjesna i pricala sam gluposti na koje su se svi smijali...i ja kasnije kad sam dosla sebi  :Smile:

----------


## Angel71

Ana 03,malo si me sad utješila što se tiče injekcija i svega ostalog,ja ti ne znam niti jednog od ovih doktora s obzirom da sam nova,i da mi je sve ovo strano,mene vodi prof.Radaković.Jučer sam dobila Decapeptyl u ruku i užasno me peklo,još sam i sva u bolovima od s obzirom da mi je jučer bio prvi dan ciklusa,ne znam dal da me danas piknu u trbuh,jer sam čula da u trbuh ne peče tolko.
Slušam samu sebe i ne mogu vjerovati kolko se bojim.Bolovanje si trenutno zbog obima i vrste posla ne mogu priuštiti,ali s obzirom gdje radim,planiram otići odmah ako postupak uspije.
Moja je priča malo drukčija od ostalih žena ovdje,neki će možda shvatiti,neki ne.
Muž i ja smo u 12 godina zajedno,od toga 8 u braku,i imamo jedno dijete.Moj sin ima 6 godina.Cijeli život želim dvoje djece,i nikada nisam imala nikakvih problema.Imala sam jako težak porod,nakon poroda bila 2 godine po bolnicama,no to sada nije bitno,moje je dijete zdravo i ja se sada smatram zdravom ženom.Muž je sportaš,cijeli je život zdrav i cijeli se život aktivno bavi sportom. Kad je naš sin napunio 3 godine i ja se konačno oporavila od svega što sam prošla,išli smo na drugo dijete,6 mjeseci ništa,a moj ginekoklog ne sumnjajućo ništa, govorio je  da je to normalno s obzirom na ondašnje moje godine,a imala sam 36.Govorio je da je normalno do 2 god pokušavanja i ja sam mu slijepo vjerovala...sve dok nisu prošle 2 godine negativnih tesetova. Sa prvim sam djetetom ostala trudna nakon 2 mjeseca pokušavanja.
Na moje inzistiranje,konačno me uputio na pretrage i mužu je dijagnosticirana oligoasthenoteratozoospermia.
Tlo mi se izmaknulo pod nogama,nisam mogla vjerovati,muž nije 2 dana progovorio,strašno je teško to primio.
Plakala sam mjesecima i osjećala se kao da me neko osudio,i kaznio nas najgorom kaznom.Onda je slijedila faza negiranja i nada da će se spermiogram popraviti,nitko ne zna kako mu se to dogodilo i zašto,međutim 4 sljedeća nalaza-pokazala su nepromijenjenu situaciju.
Sada smo tu gdje jesmo,želim da moje dijete ima sestricu ili brata,želim da kasnije u životu ima nećake,ne želim mu da ostane sam i nadam se da će mi Bog ostvariti želju.Koliko god mi ovo sve teško pada,ovo radim isključivo za njega,jer to je moj san.

----------


## ZAUZETA

*Angel71*,  ne brini,  bit će kako treba biti.  Dobro je da želja postoji jer to je ono što nas tjera naprijed i nakon pada,  ali, nemoj biti u grču i brizi.  Skupi sve info,  ovdje ih možeš dobiti fala bogu 99%,  pripremi se da će možda boliti ili biti nelagodno. Mene nije bolilo niti me bilo sram,  a imam frendicu koja neće ići muškom ginekologu,  kaže da ne - mo - že!!!  Znaći različiti smo.  A ti si i rodila,   pa onda si puno toga prošla... sale,  doktori u maskama i zelenim odjelima.  Meni je to bilo šokšok. Važno je da otprilike znaš šta će se raditi i da budeš koncentrirana a ne psihički rastrojena.  Želim ti sreću i božično čudo :Love:

----------


## ZAUZETA

*Nana-banana*, carice,  idući put muža za ruku kod dr.a nek mu on kaže 2-3 lijepe i pokupi svoj karton.  Pa nismo više u srednjem vijeku, dovraga.  Beta je mrak :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## sanja1

Nana banana Jajasvizac ti je sve ljepo rekla,tebi tvoj gin nemože ništa naredit,ti možeš trudnoću vodit kod kog god želiš a on ti uputnice mora dati,a što se tiče vođenja trudnoće u petrovoj to valjda ovisi o dr.,ja sam znala vidjet tamo na kontrolama i trudnice u poodmakloj trudnoći,tako da to valjda ovisi o dogovoru.
Angel71 nema straha,vjeruj mi sve to se da podnjet i nije ništa strašno,najgore je čekanje bete a ovo sve prije je pis of kejk :Grin: .

----------


## sanja1

JajaSvizac avatar je :Heart: .

----------


## nana_banana

Curke hvala vam na savjetima! Ljubim vas!  :Kiss: 

Budem u ponedjeljak sve rekla svojoj MPO doktorici i vidjela što će ona reći na sve. A onda u utorak muža pod ruku i mom socijalnom giniću, pa ak neće milom, e onda će silom.

Ma uzela bi ja davnih dana svoj karton, ali stvarno do sada nisam imala nikakvih problema s njim. Svaki put kad bi nešto trebala najnormalnije bi dobila uputnicu, i za PAPU i za briseve. Kod njega sam samo prvi puta bila na pregledu i nikada više. Zato sad fakat ne kužim kaj mu je! Sigurno je razlog u parama, da njemu plaćam UZV preglede. 

A ako dođe do toga da ću morati uzeti karton, hoću li moći lako naći novog ginića koji prima nove pacijente??? 

Znam dvije frendice koje su muku mučile s tim. Gdje god bi pokucale naišle su na zatvorena vrata. A ja si baš ne bi htjela sad prirediti takvu situaciju.

----------


## taca70

Angel1, citam i ne vjerujem da postoji toliki negativizam. Krasno je da imate jedno dijete i normalno je da zelite drugo, MPO je tu da vam pomogne kad vec ne ide kako bi trebalo. Nemas se cega bojati, punkcije se u nekim bolnicama rade bez ikakve anestezije pa se prezive a u Petrovoj su uglavnom potpuno bezbolne. MM i ja imamo dijagnoze uz koje mnogi parovi imaju djecu a da ni ne znaju da im nesto malo steka. Medutim mi vec 6god glavinjamo po klinikama s nadom da ce nam se posreciti i vjeruj mi da jos nisam suzu pustila. Ne sazalijevam se nego se nadam i pripremam na druga rjesenja ako na kraju uopce ne uspijemo doci do bebe.
Osim toga, sama cinjenica da imas sekundarni sterilitet ti vec povecava sansu da ostanes trudna s MPO.
Mimi81, nadam se da je sve dobro proslo i da su mrvice na sigurnom.~~~~~ da ovaj put imas vise srece.

----------


## suzzie2

Angel71, slažem se s Tacom70, nema potrebe za tolikim negativizmom, samo si otežavaš. Mislim da na MPO moraš gledati kao na pomoć liječnika da dođeš do svog djeteta, a ne kao na inkvizicijsko mučenje. Barem to tako ja gledam, i nikako ne smatram da zbog toga što mi je potreban MPO da dođem do djeteta ne mogu normalno živjeti i uživati u svom životu. Zatvaranje od ljudi!? Ni slučajno! Osjećaj krivnje?! Nema šanse! Osjećaj manje vrijednosti!? Ni u ludilu! Plakanje?! možda malo  :Wink: 

ono što ti želim reći je da se ne bojiš toliko i ne razmišljaš tako crno. imaš predispoziciju da budeš trudna brzo, i imaš svoje malo zlato doma zbog kojeg moraš biti pozitivna! Sretno  :Love:

----------


## zedra

Angel71, svi smo mi drugaciji i svi drugacije doživljavamo i proživljavamo i sreću i tugu, pa tako i MPO. Neki prihvate prije i lakše da im treba pomoć na putu do bebice, neki teže i sve je to ok. Nema se tu ništa za nepovjerovati ili cuditi. Samim time što si se upustila u o ovaj put pokazuje koliko si hrabra i jaka!! 
Sada, na samom pocetku, sve se cini jako teško i komplicirano, kasnije, već za nekoliko dana i to prestaje biti velika tragedija i onda postaje samo borba! 
Zato, glavu gore i hrabro, kako bi ti sve ovo bilo što lakše na putu do uspjeha! KISS

----------


## crvenkapica77

*mimi81 * danas imala  transfer  2 embrija  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~do neba

----------


## Angel71

Taca70...žao mi je ako si moj strah od nepoznatog protumačila kao negativizam,jer da negativno razmišljam,sigurno se ne bih odlučla za umjetnu oplodnju,i ne sažalijevam se nego trezveno i normalno razmišljam,sigurna sam kao i većina žena kojima se isto događa.
Razumijem kroz što prolaziš,i iskreno se nadam da će ti se ostvariti želja da imate vlastito dijete,i to je ono što ti od srca  želim.Kao i svima nama.
Meni je samo trebala podrška i utjeha, da to kroz što moram proći i nije tako strašno.I trebalo mi je da podijelim iskustvo sa ženama koje su to već prošle.
A...pustiti suzu...samo je ljudski.Zar ne?

----------


## Angel71

Zedra...puno hvala!
Danas sam bila na drugom pikanju, i danas mi je malo lakše.Bit će sve ok. :Wink:  :Wink:  :Wink:

----------


## Angel71

Hvala... :Smile: ...sretno i Tebi... :Wink: !!!

----------


## Angel71

Zauzeta,hvala na lijepim riječima i Božičnim čestitkama...i ja tebi želi isto!!! :Smile: <3

----------


## Angel71

Sanja1.....puno,puno hvala na lijepim riječima!!!... :Wink:

----------


## crvenkapica77

*Angel * oprosti molim  te ali ja moram komentirat i  nemoj se ljutit  sto cu ti neke stvari napisat.....pod hormonima sam pa   :Wink: 
ok , normalno je to sto se  bojis ali  toliko drame oko toga, bojis se inekcije ok, sve mi smo se bojale...ali smo savladale strah...imale  u glavi samo  jedan cilj...beba....ma da moram ih primat dozivotno  potpisala bih odmah, ja koja se jako bojala inekcija....cim sam krenula na ivf  odlucila sam se sama pikat  i sve sam to odradila junacki  ,,,ok, nismo sve iste.
shvati neke zene su prosle toliko  postupaka  , ivf,  cak po 15 i vise  i dalje se bore....koliko sam skuzila tebi je ovo 1ivf....nemoj gledat to tako negativno .
te zene  se uvijek dignu i idu dalje....ti vec imas dijete,vjeruj mi tebi je puno lakse...
sokirala si se kad ste dobili nalaz muzevog spermiograma?
trebas procitat  mnoge tuzne price, gdje parovi imaju puno teze dijagnoze...neki moraju cak  se odlucit  na donaciju  js ili spermica kako bi dobili djete.
ja i mm smo se isto sokirali   , ali  trajalo je kratko  i  odmah smo usli u mpo vode.....plakala sam samo taj dan , vec sutradan smo imali jaku jaku volju za dalje u nadi  da cemo postat roditelji....zato draga, bez ljutnje..gledaj to malo dugacije,  nemoj bit tako negativna prema svemu.
malo prelistaj forum   ,vjeruj neces vise tako mislit....

----------


## crvenkapica77

i da  SRETNO  Angel  !!!   :Smile:

----------


## crvenkapica77

inekcije, punkcija  i transfer  je najlaksi  dio ivf....moras se pripremit na betu  koja ,ako je neg.  NAJVISE BOLI.

----------


## tlatincica

> *mimi81 * danas imala  transfer  2 embrija 
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~do neba


 Sretno Mimi81!
Nadam se da će ti vrijeme u čekanju brzo proći i ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Čujem da se smanjila gužva u Petrovoj. Po dvije, tri žene su na transferu ili punkciji. 
Je li to istina i što se događa? Možda se događaju takvi slabi dani, no svejedno, kad čitam potpomognutu u Sloveniji ili Češkoj nisam još naišla na 2-3 pacijentice po danu.

----------


## taca70

> Čujem da se smanjila gužva u Petrovoj. Po dvije, tri žene su na transferu ili punkciji.


Zato sam ja u cetvrtak cekala 3 sata kod svog dr. Ne znam zasto mi zakazu vrijeme kad trebam doci a uvijek provedem min. 2 sata u cekaoni.
Sto se tice broja ljudi na punkcijama i transferima, ja sam na 1.IVF-u bila sa 6 cura i to samo CEF2 a dok na 2. i 3. smo bile samo nas 2. Valjda se pogode takvi dani.

----------


## Angel71

E sad ...koja od Vas mi može pomoći,jučer sam dobila drugu injekciju,tj Decapeptyl i 3 ampule Menopura i cijelu me noć bole jajnici,naročito lijevi,nisam mogla spavati,niti ležati na trbuhu,pred jutro je malo popustilo,sada opet tupa konstantna bol,pa me zanima da li je to normalno,s obzirom da se tek drugi dan pikam???Ramišljam da popijem nešto protiv bolova,a opet ne znam kolko je to pametno...
Btw...Crvenkapica77...bilo bi mi drago da se prestane aludirati na moj "negativizam".
Napisala sam kroz šta prolazim,možda je moja greška što sam svoje iskrene strahove i razmišljanja podijelila sa svima Vama,ali nije mi žao.
Hvala na lijepim riječima,cijenim sve...i da...pročitala sam cijeli forum...i znam sve što žene prolaze,educirana sam dovoljno.
Najmanje što mi treba u ovoj situaciji,su ovakve riječi.I kritika.Samo zato što sam bila iskrena??? I don't think so.
I ....Tebi sretno od sveg srca i ...jednog malog slatkog bebača...želim iskreno...zato smo tu... :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## crvenkapica77

oprosti Angel ako sam te povrijedila.....
a  sto se tice  tvog bola  jajnika  to ti je normalno,   i meni je tak bilo  na pocetku stimulacije   ,  jajnici reagiraju, folikuli rastu....

----------


## Angel71

Crvenkapica77...sve je u redu
 :Smile: 
hvala... :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## sanja1

Mimi ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~do neba :Klap: .

----------


## marina81

Angel kad citam u kojem si stahu u potpunosti te razumijem,ja sad isto trebam po prvi put kreniti u 12mj i sve ga me stah.sretno ti i drzi se.

----------


## Angel71

Marina 81...šta da kažem...hvala Ti,veliko SRETNO i Tebi...pusa :Smile:

----------


## taca70

Ja uporno ponavljam da je neznanje jedino cega se trebate bojati i zato smo mi ovdje. Pikanje, punkcije, transferi su nista. Steta je sto doktori nemaju vise volje i vremena da nas upute na pocetku u cijelu proceduru ali je sreca da postoje ovakvi forumi koji jako puno pomazu. Ja se stvarno samog postupka nisam nikada bojala, imala sam potpuno povjerenje u svog dr. ali i danas se bojim kako cu odreagirati na stimulaciju, koliko cemo js dobiti, koliko ce ih se oploditi i kakvi ce biti zameci. To je nesto sto je sastavni dio ovog naseg puta, ta neizvjesnost koja trenira zivce i nikako ne razumijem kako da budem opustena kako mi dr. stalno savjetuje. Opustenost i MPO jednostavno ne idu skupa.

----------


## matahari

upravo, ali upravo sad sam sve ovo navedeno komentirala sa svojim mužem. potpisujem u potpunosti!




> Ja uporno ponavljam da je neznanje jedino cega se trebate bojati i zato smo mi ovdje. Pikanje, punkcije, transferi su nista. Steta je sto doktori nemaju vise volje i vremena da nas upute na pocetku u cijelu proceduru ali je sreca da postoje ovakvi forumi koji jako puno pomazu. Ja se stvarno samog postupka nisam nikada bojala, imala sam potpuno povjerenje u svog dr. ali i danas se bojim kako cu odreagirati na stimulaciju, koliko cemo js dobiti, koliko ce ih se oploditi i kakvi ce biti zameci. To je nesto sto je sastavni dio ovog naseg puta, ta neizvjesnost koja trenira zivce i nikako ne razumijem kako da budem opustena kako mi dr. stalno savjetuje. Opustenost i MPO jednostavno ne idu skupa.

----------


## Angel71

vidim da se piše o hsg-u?...nemam pojma što je to,može li mi neko objasniti,please???

----------


## Angel71

...skontala...."Histerosalpingografija (HSG) je radiološka pretraga tijekom koje se kroz vaginu i vrat maternice u šupljinu maternice uvodi posebna kontrastna boja koja ispunjava maternicu i jajovode. Ako su jajovodi otvoreni, boja će kroz njih izaći u trbušnu šupljinu, što je uredan nalaz. Kad se uštrca boja, rentgenskim uređajem se snima zdjelica i trbuh. Kontrastna boja se dobro prikazuje ovakvim snimanjem te se prema obliku i kretanju boje donose zaključci o obliku ženskih spolnih organa. Može se napraviti više fotografija i na taj način pratiti napredovanje boje kroz organe. HSG se obično izvodi unutar prvih deset dana nakon početka menstrualnog ciklusa (par dana nakon završetka menstruacije). Greške se mogu uočiti ovom metodom, ali pozitivni nalazi često nisu dovoljno detaljni da bi se zaključilo o kojem se točno poremećaju radi."

----------


## mare41

angel, stavljam ti ovaj link http://forum.roda.hr/threads/52406-p...dnosti-jajnika , ima puno (različitih) starijih i novijih tema, i slobodno piši na njima kad te nešto zanima.

----------


## Pinky

cure, počela sam vas voditi na odbrojavanju, pa vas molim da povirite  malo tamo, javite nam u kojoj ste fazi i što prije obogatite našu listu  trudnica  :Heart:

----------


## nivesa

Curke moje drage....javljam se nakon nekoliko dana ne dolaska na rodu jer sam počela samo buljit u komp i ništa drugo ne radit...zato sam smanjila dolaske ovdje...još se mučim sa skupljanjem nalaza ali sad kad napravim uzv nadbubrežne žljezde imam valjda sve!!!!!!!!!!!Onda ćekam 8 dan mc i urologa !!!Koji btw tek 7.12. tak da sam i nato luda jer se ćeka mjesec dana da ti napiše tri rečenice!!Nadam se da je to za sada sve od mojih nalaza jer sa svakim nalazom naiđemo na još jedan problem i tako u krug...u krug i u krug!!!Bila sam kod dr.Šprem i čini se ok a vidjet ću kaj će reć nakon uzv  8 dmc i nalaza štitnjače i te nadbubrežne žljezde...uskoro se nadam nekom napretku jer ovo se već vrti u krug pun kufer i ne znam da li je to normalno ili dragi Bog testira moje živce??Može li mi tko pomoć???Koliko ste skupljale te sve moguče nalaze???

----------


## ana 03

nivesa ja ti nisam trebala te neke nalaze sto ti imaš...imala sam hsg obavit, krv vadit dva puta tj.nalaz gdje je progesteron i dr.nalaz  gdje se trazi prolaktin,LH...muz spermogram i to je to kod nas bilo...i krvna slika .moja krv je bila 2.4.10.- 6.4 sam imala rezultat. i jedna 15.3 vadila 16.3 dobila rez. muz spermiogram 2.4.10.e sad ne pise kad je bio gotov al sjecam se da je jako brzo-na HSG 14.5.isti dan je bio rezultat.i vec smo bili u meduvremenu kod dr.Šprem.nakon tog pregleda smo dogovorili IVF i krenuli s potrebnim nalazima za IVF koji su isli putem munje brzo.to ti je ukratko kod mene bilo. mm ima oligoasthe. a ja zacepljene jajovode

----------


## nivesa

Mi imamo oligoasthenoteratozoospermiu ja pcos sa jako velikim jajnicima,7-8 cm(drugima je to veličina u hiperstimulaciji)neki nalazi hormona nisu baš savršeni ali na uzv štitnjača citiram dr."SUPERIŠKA"!!!a sad još ta nadbubrežna žljezda i urolog..ne znam da li da odem kod dr.šprem odmah sa svojim nalazima ili da čekamo i urologa.I naravno pitanje je kada ću dobit m pa tko zna i kada bude 8 dmc ,možda me urolog i prestigne...znam samo da postajem umorna od svih tih nalaza i traženja gdje ću doći što prije na red!Nikako da dođem do samog postupka i to je največi problem.Imam osječaj da to neće nikada završit i da ću samo skupljat papire.I prijedlog dr.Šprem je bio AIH ..Zašto uz sve te dijagnoze ne mogu odma na IVF???Da li ju mogu tražit da idemo odmah na IVF?Ili jednostavno moram kako ona kaže?Ništa mi više nije jasno pa vas molim da mi pomognete!!!Ni sama ne znam kaj dalje!??

----------


## mimi81

Ljudi evo me doma...hvala svima koji su pisali u moje ime i na podršci...neću se puno javljati jer nemam laptop pa moram sjediti za računalom. Dobro sam i čekaju me duga dva tjedna..
Pozdrav svima i onima koji nešto čekaju vibre
nanabanana čestitam!

----------


## tlatincica

*Nivesa*  :Love: 
Nisam shvatila tko te poslao urologu, ali mislim da imaš već dovoljnu hrpicu papira i da si spremna za pregled. Uostalom i sama kažeš da je pitanje kada će se stvarno dogoditi urolog.
Što se AIHa tiče, pretpostavljam da doktorica cilja na tvoje godine, međutim mislim da bi bilo najbolje da je pitaš.
Dr. Š djeluje kao strpljiv liječnik i nemaš što za izgubiti ako je pitaš, vjerujem da ćeš dobiti odgovore na svoja pitanja.

*Ana03* javi betu!  :Very Happy: 

*Vanchriban* dobrodošla  :Smile:  Nadam se da ćeš brzo doći na pregled. Bez obzira za koga se odlučiš, preporučeni su ti dobri i nježni liječnici. 
Jedino mi se čini da se kod dr. Vrčić nešto duže čeka.
Molim te javi koliko dugo se sad čeka za prvi pregled. Ja sam za svoj prvi pregled (prije ohohooo godina) čekala dva tjedna  :Cool: .

*Angel71* dobrodošla  :Smile: 
Vjerujem da si do sad savladala strah od pikanja. Koliko dugo si ti čekala od prvog nazivanja do prvog razgovora? 

*Mimi81* vibrrrr ~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Vanchriban

Dobar dan!

Evo mene s vijestima, zvala sam u petak u Petrovu i naručena sam 13.12. na pregled tj konzultacije ili što već  :Smile: 
Čini mi se to sasvim u redu, znači otprilike 3 tjedna ću čekati, bila sam pozitivno iznenađena jer sam očekivala termin u siječnju a ne još ove godine. Idem doc Pavičić Baldani.
E sad, rečeno  mi je da dođem sa svim nalazima a ono što mene zanima je koliko okvirno traje taj prvi susret i da li je to samo razgovor ili i pregled? Pitam čisto radi toga što ću izaći s posla pa da znam što da kažem svojima tu.

----------


## ana 03

helloooo od nas...THE Beta iznosi danas 164.30 ponavljamo za 2 dana...

----------


## marina81

Čestitam ana na ljepoj beti,jel ti to iz prve uspjelo.

----------


## Sanjička

Pozdrav svima koliko vas ima!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Prvo da cestitam ani na beti i drzim fige za daljnje bete!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Da vas malo izvjestim,ja sam super,beba je super.......Sad sam 24tt,decko je(Luka)!!!!!!!!!!!!!Termin mi je 18.03.
Nisam uspjela sve procitati,samo ovu stranicu jer sam se malo ugurala kod frendice na komp.
Nedavno sam se javila tlatincici jer sam cula da ste me ogovarale na kavi(hahaha),ali nisam cula kako ste svi i sta ima.
Ja sam na bolovanju,imam vremena ko u prici pa se nadam da cemo se uskoro vidjeti!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Bilo je raznoraznih problema,ali sve je hvala Bogu super proslo(da sad ne duljim....)!
Saljem vam svima puuuuuno pusa i pozdrava!!!!!!!!!!!!!!11

----------


## sanja1

Ana03 :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: bravo za betu.

----------


## tlatincica

Bravo Ana!!!  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Sela

*Ana03* cestitala sam na odbrojavanju,pa evo i ovdje ono slatko zabranjeno-bravo!!!!
Gle.gle jel se to nama *Sanjickica* opet prišmajhala?Mogle bi opet neku kavu Petrovu osmisliti,ajde vi,ja sam sad padobranac,
Tlatincica,Sanja,Suzzie,Bab i ostale ,novije  petrove, cure.Negdje next wik?

----------


## mimi81

Ana03 čestitam....pošalji malo trudničke prašine!

----------


## mimi81

Joj Sanjička pozdrav i tebi, baš lijepo da Luka stiže! Pozdrav i Osijek gdje god da je! Pozdrav i novim curama na forumu Petrofki

----------


## nana_banana

Ana 03 čestitam!!! :Klap:  :Very Happy:

----------


## kriistiina

Ana čestitam!!!!

Ja danas bila do Petrove, malo se porječkala s dr i dobit ću full anesteziju !!!!!!!!! Nema sretnije od mene.. Kaže da 97% žena zaspe od tih njihovih koktela, ali budući da nisam zaspala idemo na opću anesteziju... Moram se javiti u 2/2011 i u 3/2011 krećemo!!!!!!!

----------


## nana_banana

> Dobar dan!
> 
> Evo mene s vijestima, zvala sam u petak u Petrovu i naručena sam 13.12. na pregled tj konzultacije ili što već 
> Čini mi se to sasvim u redu, znači otprilike 3 tjedna ću čekati, bila sam pozitivno iznenađena jer sam očekivala termin u siječnju a ne još ove godine. Idem doc Pavičić Baldani.
> E sad, rečeno  mi je da dođem sa svim nalazima a ono što mene zanima je koliko okvirno traje taj prvi susret i da li je to samo razgovor ili i pregled? Pitam čisto radi toga što ću izaći s posla pa da znam što da kažem svojima tu.


Ja sam također kod doc Pavičić Baldani i moram ti reći da je ona super!  :Smile: 
Na prvom susretu imala sam samo razgovor, koji je trajao 10-15 minuta. Ona je pregledala sve nalaze koje sam donijela, napisala što još moram napraviti, sve nam je lijepo objasnila kako će stvari ići, koji postupak nam predlaže s obzirom na nalaze i  odmah nam dala termin za postupak. I to je bilo to.
Međutim, ja sam na taj razgovor čekala 2 i pol sata jer je imala jako puno nekih drugih poslova. Naravno, ne mora značit da ćeš tako i ti. Pozdrav i sretno!

----------


## ana 03

marina81 je to nam je 1 ICSI (eto za sad nam je opalio!) hvala cure i puuuu -malo prasine na vas  :Very Happy:

----------


## Bab

*ana 03*, žeeeeeenoooooo...pa čestitam ti !!! :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 
joj, sad bi te zagrlila da si mi malo bliže..

Jako sam sretna zbog Vas, sad samo tako nastavite i uživajte u Vašoj sreći.

*sanjička*, puse velike malom Luki

što se tiče kave, ja sam za, jedino ne znam kako ću s dokotrom i UZV-ovima, ali budem se ja probala Vama prilagodit

pusa svim dragim Petrovkama...i onima koje to "kao" nisu...*Sela*  :Kiss:

----------


## Angel71

Tlatinčica..hvala na dobrodošlici!!!.. :Smile: 
Čekala sam oko tri tjedna na prvi pregled,dobila koje sve pretrage moram napravit i došla na red za 3 mj.
...btw...nije mene nikada bilo strah pikanja,kao samog pikanja,nego toga SA ČIME se pikam i mogućim nus pojavama...ja sam ti neko extra emotivno biće i sve ja to proživljavam na svoj način,sutra idem na uzv,jer imam neke bolove u donjem dijelu trbuha...javim dalje... :Wink: 
ANA03!!!...ISKRENE ČESTITKE!!!PUSA :Wink:  :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## ana 03

hvala vam svima  :Very Happy:   Bab i ja ti želim Bozicno iznenadenje kao i ostalim curama ... Angel71 i Mimici 81 i ostatku drustva ispod stola  :Kiss:   :Kiss:

----------


## nivesa

*Ana* čestitamo ti!!!! :Very Happy:  :Heart: 
*Tlatinčica * ne idem ja urologu,ide MM  :Grin: .Ide 7.12.da vide šta će sa tom varikokelom.Bili smo kod dr.Š na prvom razgovoru i rekla nam je kad obavim još taj uzv štitnjače i nabub.žljezde da izvadim 17-OH progesteron i obavim uzv kod njih 8 dmc da joj se javim.Uzv štitnjače je ok a sada još nadbub.žljezda i onda čekam m...nadam se ne kao i zadnji put jer onda ove godine ni neću na drugi pregled...a što se godina tiče,imam ih 25 na zbroju pa ne znam ... :Unsure:

----------


## marina81

Kristina koje pretrage moraš obavit za anesteziju?

----------


## ljube

Drage Petrofke,evo da se i ja prijavim na ovu temu.
Danas ću krenuti sa Decapeptylom,u dugom sam protokolu,kod dr.P-B.Pozdrav!

----------


## kriistiina

Moram u Petrovoj se javiti anesteziologu i onda me on pregleda. Od nalaza izvaditi krv i to ponjeti...... Kasni mi M, ko zna..... Možda mi neće ni trebati, da bar ....

----------


## sanja1

Ljube dobrodošla i sretno :Yes: .

----------


## ana 03

joj kriistina to bi nas sve razveselilo da nema te vjestice sljedecih koliko ono- godinu dana??? MI hocemo I ZASLUZUJEMO zivot bez VJEŠTICE!!!

----------


## ljube

Hvala sanja1 i tebi sretno!

----------


## Bab

Ljube, dobrodošla na ovaj jaaaakoooo topli i ugodan pdf i što brže nam se preselila na neke druge pdf-ove  :Smile: 

ana, sutra ponavljaš ß???? evo puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da bude lijepa i debela !!!

a za sve ostale( da ne bi koga pogubila neću posebno nabrajat) šaljem puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## ljube

Bab,puno hvala.
Tebi nek Vili još u ovoj godini bude dobitni!

----------


## Bab

Ljube, ljubim te  :Smile:  :Smile: 

joj, što bi se naši avatari  dobro slagali?!?! Ko pas i mačka...hehehe

inače, pasić ti je zaaakooon....

----------


## ljube

Thanks Bab,znam da ne spada u temu,sorry,al moram priupitati jel je to mačak tak lijen?

----------


## kriistiina

Ljube dobro nam došla .. 

ana03 da bar...... Uh, što bi to bilo lijepo... Ali čekat ću do ponedjeljka, ako se ništa ne dogodi pravim test.. Iako čisto sumnjam...

----------


## Bab

hehehe Ljube, ubit će nas moderatorice 
Ne, nije ona tolko lijena kolko je zaigrana i svaki dan izvodi neke nove gluposti...ovo joj je inače omiljena poza za pijenje vode, namoči šapu u vodu pa ju liže...i tako ukrug... to je moje malo razmaženo derište...

Sorry drage moderatorice, evo nećemo više  :Kiss:

----------


## marina81

Hvala kristina,da bar i ne doĐe vjeŠtica.

----------


## tlatincica

*Kriistiina* koliko ti kasni m? Mislim, možda je već vrijeme za test, zašto čekati još skoro tjedan dana?  :Trep trep:  Držim fige!
*Ljube* dobro nam došla (i meni se jako sviđa tvoj ćuko  :Heart: ). Koja vam je dijagnoza?

----------


## Vanchriban

Dobro veče svima!

Ana pridružujem se čestitkama  :Smile:  Lijepo je čuti dobre vijesti a pogotovo ovakve vijesti!
Ja postajem nestrpljiva  :Smile:

----------


## tikki

Bok curke, ja vas čitam svakodnevno i pratim iz prikrajka, ali nisam se nakon prvog pregleda javljala jer smo bili u fazi prikupljanja nalaza i pokušavanja u "kućnoj" radinosti. Sad je od prvog pregleda prošli više od mjesec dana, i ja sam uspjela obaviti gotovo sve nalaze (brisevi, papa... DIO hormona- naglašavam dio, jer 4 hormona mi još nisu gotova, već skoro 2 mjeseca, i jučer su opet rekli za tjedan dana da nazovem  :Evil or Very Mad: ). MM još ide na s-gram, planiramo idući tj. i to je to... onda se opet naručujemo kod doktorice Š. 

E, sad jedno pitanje, za vas iskusne ako se još sjećate početaka, čeka li se na iduće termine kao i na prvi nekoliko tjedana ili to ide brže? I drugo, doktor nam je na povijest bolesti napisao javiti se za 3 mjeseca s novim nalazima, ali ćemo mi nalaze imati ranije, pa bi išli na kontrolu nakon 2 mjeseca (što nam je on usmeno rekao da je ok) pa ne znam da nas ne bi zafkavali ako se naručimo ranije? Ja sam mislila već ovih dana nazvati... baš sam nestrpljiva...

----------


## taca70

Tikki, samo se vi narucite, to tamo nikoga ne zanima sta pise u Povijesti bolesti. Ja svaki put cekam termin kod svog dr. 4-5tj.

----------


## kriistiina

Ma kasni nekih 5 dana, ali ne, ne ... Ne vjerujem u rane testove jer su me uvijek razočarali  :Sad: .... Čekamo pa kako bude!!!!

Pusa svima !

----------


## ljube

Tlatincica,dijagnoza je kod mene PCO i anovulacija,a kod MM asthenoteratozoospermija.
Piknula sam se sama,nije mi se dalo zbog tog u Petrovu ići,valjda sam to dobro napravila.Pozz

----------


## ZAUZETA

Kriistiina,  držim fige da je to malo božićno čudo  :Smile:   Jel kod TM ta dijagnoza OAT potvrđena u više navrata?  A bilo je i sa tom dijagnozom prirodnih trudnoća,  tako da nadamo seeee

----------


## kriistiina

ZAUZETA s-gram nam varira, svaki put kad vadimo je druga dijagnoza, ali uvijek je loš .... Nadam se da se sad poprvio malo pa nam uletilo, he he ...  :Smile:  Vidjet ćemo .. Pusa

----------


## ana 03

da prijavim i ovdje BETU 383 (9.11 transfer bio)

----------


## Bab

bravo ana, juuupiiii jeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee !!!
jako mi je drago da ste odmah uspjeli...uživaj odsad pa nadalje !!! :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## ljube

Čestitam Ana i sretno dalje!!!

----------


## kriistiina

*bravo ana!!!!!!!!!*

----------


## crvenkapica77

mimi  , kako si  ?  kako provodis dane ? ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za tvoje mrvice

----------


## mimi81

Ana čestitam! Fakat mi je drago da sve ide svojim tokom :Very Happy: 
Crvenkapice ja sam više manje ok, osciliram, čekam, šetam i tako.
Bojim se da mi se opet ne bi ponovila biokemijska.
Molim Boga da mi brzo prođe ovo čekanje i žifce na hozntregere
kako si ti? nadam se dobro...još malo moraš čekati..
Sretno i tvojim mrvama :Klap:

----------


## ana 03

ukratko da vam opisem i bacim malo trudnicke prasine puuuuuuuuu...bila sam pripremljena na 6x i stvarno sam se iznenadila tj.obadvoje smo po betu isli.kak je to u brojevima rasplakala sam se nasred cekaone a on me 10x pito sta je,pa sta je- nisi!jesi? a ja poblegla van i rekla pa ovo je super.tu radost stvarno zelim svima.nakon trasfera sam doma ručak pravila i sve naredne dane. mirovala sam al povremeno.uglavnom po kuci neke lagane poslice,peglanje,slaganje ormara čak jedan put i čišćenje kupaone.eh onda taj osjecaj VJEŠTICE.evo sad ce svaki tren sam sto nije  a cice uff! pa onda bombardiranje jajnika trbuha ma svega! radila test 13 dan kad ono neka blaga crtica al se vidjela nisam je umislila.nisam se previse radovala niti sam je previse u obzir uzimala znala sam da je beta Bog i batina ovdje  :Smile:  kad eto dosao taj 14 dan s 164 pa 16dan s 383. jos uvijek se malo bojimo al vjerovatno opravdanog razloga.sad znam da je tu neki bebac i na nama je ostalo

----------


## taca70

Ana03, stvarno mi je drago da su ti one cudne blastice donijele srecu. Pa biologica ti je odmah na transferu rekla da si trudna, zna zena sta prica. Puno srece ti zelim i dalje.
Mimi81, znas kako bi nas tek tvoja trudnoca obradovala, u inat tom AMH. Cekamo...

----------


## ana 03

hvala Taco ja evo ko vjestica se budim u 7 max 8-sad kad bih mogla spavat kava se vec popila  :Very Happy:  ja na BO do daljnjeg( nadam s da cu s izborit cijelu trudnocu jer posao mi je naporan dosta- vise psihicki a ponekad i fizicki,al bas neki dan kazem muzu jedva cekam da se vratim radit.jer imala sam godisnjeg 22 dana i sad sam nastavila s BO doma sam vec preko mj.dana)

----------


## mimi81

Hvala Taco! Draga si. i ja tebi želim što prije uspjeh!
Želim uspjeh i Suzzie2 koja će uskoro biti mama
I Sanji isto da što prije ostane trudna
A Tlatincici da i ne spominjem.... :Smile:

----------


## suzzie2

*Mimi* i ja tebi želim puuuuunnnnooo sreće!
I svim ostalim curkama naravno, to se podrazumijeva!

Jutros je u Petrovoj stvarno bila gužva, znači sve po starom!

Moj FET, iako bio gotovo sigurno u ponedjeljak, to više nije  :Mad: . Nažalost utorak, možda i srijeda.... :Rolling Eyes: 

Jel ima netko tko je prošao FET bez ovulacije? Plizzz, jer ova me situacija već izluđuje!

----------


## mare41

suzzie, evo ubacujem se da ne znam ništa odprije pa ne znam da li pomaže, al fet bez ovulacije je vrlo jednostavan, pije se estrofem za endo, 12. dan uzv, ako eno štima onda obično 17. dan transfer, a utrići od 14. dana

----------


## tlatincica

E *Suzzie* (cenzura)!!
Nema ti druge- strpljen spašen. :Love: 

Našim trudnicama *Nana_banana, Ana03, Rajvos, Sanjička,* pa usudila bih se reći i *Mimi81* sretno  :Zaljubljen: 
(ako sam nekoga zaboravila, spremna sam za kaznu  :Grin: )

Pikalice- čekalice javljajte nam što se dešava, čekamo da nam i vi uljepšate naš mali kutak na forumu  :Heart:

----------


## kriistiina

Dobila... I tako .. Idemo dalje.... Naučile smo već i na to ..... 

Svim našim trudnicama, trudilicama, čekalicama i ostalima šaljem punoooooooooooooooooooo pusa iz Osijeka ...

----------


## tlatincica

Kriistiina  :Love:

----------


## tlatincica

Idem si malo nabijati broj postova hihi
*Suzzie2 očisti inbox* da ti mogu slati ljubavna pisma  :Laughing:

----------


## mimi81

Dobar dan Petrofke!
Kriisitna no sikiriki, pa sad krećeš u postupak zar ne?
Sam postupak nije tako strašan, bar u Petrovoj nije...a neizvjesnost nas prati stalno...

----------


## mimi81

Tlatinčice bilo je od tebe vrlo hrabro staviti me na popis trudnica....iz tvog posta u Božje uši!

----------


## tlatincica

Kako bismo se imale čemu radovati, a i da malo pomognemo curama koje nas vode na odbrojavanju, evo top-liste Petrofki za sezonu 2010- 2011

*Trudnice*  :Klap: 
Osijek
Sanjička
Zrinkič
Sela (počasni član- švercerica)
Mazica79
Mala26
Ana03
Nana_banana
rajvos

*Čekalice bete*  :Heart: 
Mimi81

*Pikalice*  :Heart: 
milla2
Angel71
ljube

*Čekalice termina, pregleda i koječega*  :Heart: 
12/10 FET  Suzzie2
01/11    Pinny
01/11    Sanja1
01/11    Taca70
01/11    tikki (pregled)
02/11    Plaviša007
03/11    Kriistiina
    Dariaaa 
    Dona
    Glossy
    loryy (još na Petrovoj?)
    Molu
    Nivesa
    ptica1
    Snekica
    tlatincica
    Vanchriban
    Visibaba
    Zauzeta
    zvončica1976

Ako sam nekoga zaboravila ili nešto krivo napisala, molim lijepo javite  :Smile: 
Isto vrijedi ako ste saznale termine postupaka ili se nešto promijenilo.

----------


## tlatincica

Krivo sam napisala  :Ups:  :Rolling Eyes: 
Plavuša007 (da ne bi došlo do zabune!)  :Kiss: 




(još malo do 800-tog posta  :Razz: )
I naravno očekujem nagradu za svoj trud  :Grin:

----------


## Bab

hehe, Tlatincice, fakat si se bacila na posao...svaka čast !!!

joj, kak će bit lijepo kad se sve cure iz Donjeg doma prebace u gornji...  :Smile: 

pusa svima

----------


## tlatincica

Bab što ću s tobom?
Tebe sam namjerno izbacila sa liste jer ti sad u Viliju završavaš posao  :Smile:  ali eto vidim da u potpisu nosiš naš brand pa ću te ipak ubaciti, ali mislim da ćeš ti u počasne članove 

*Update*

*Trudnice*  :Klap: 
Osijek
Sanjička
Zrinkič
Sela (počasni član- švercerica)
Mazica79
Mala26
Ana03
Nana_banana
rajvos

*Čekalice bete*  :Heart: 
Mimi81

*Pikalice*  :Heart: 
milla2
Angel71
ljube

*Čekalice termina, pregleda i koječega*  :Heart: 
12/10 FET  Suzzie2
12/10    marina81
01/11 Bab
01/11    Pinny
01/11    Sanja1
01/11    Taca70
01/11    tikki (pregled)
02/11    Plaviša007
03/11    Kriistiina
    Dariaaa 
    Dona
    Glossy
    loryy (još na Petrovoj?)
    Molu
    Nivesa
    ptica1
    Snekica
    tlatincica
    Vanchriban
    Visibaba
    Zauzeta
    zvončica1976

----------


## Bab

Ma draga, nisam se ja zato javila...
Meni je tak lijepo tu s vama, baš ste sve super žemske, ali ako hožeš slobodno me makni da ne radim gužvu...uvijek me možeš naknadno staviti, kaj ne??

Iako se neću buniti ni ako postanem drugi počasni član...uf, ne mogu si ni zamislit tu sreću  :Smile: 

i jedva čekam da vas vidim curke, i zagrlim ...a posebno našu počasnu trudničicu...Sela  :Kiss:

----------


## tlatincica

Ma kakva gužva!  :Love: 
Nema nas ni da napunimo čekaonicu  :Laughing:

----------


## Snekica

Tlatincice, dopuni mene za 03/2010! Pusa mojim Petrofkama!

----------


## tlatincica

*Trudnice*  :Klap: 
Osijek
Sanjička
Zrinkič
Sela (počasni član- švercerica)
Mazica79
Mala26
Ana03
Nana_banana
rajvos

*Čekalice bete*  :Heart: 
Mimi81

*Pikalice*  :Heart: 
milla2
Angel71
ljube

*Čekalice termina, pregleda i koječega*  :Heart: 
12/10 FET  Suzzie2
12/10    marina81
01/11 Bab
01/11    Pinny
01/11    Sanja1
01/11    Taca70
01/11    tikki (pregled)
02/11    Plavuša007
03/11    Kriistiina
03/11 Snekica
    Dariaaa 
    Dona
    Glossy
    loryy (još na Petrovoj?)
    Molu
    Nivesa
    ptica1
    tlatincica
    Vanchriban
    Visibaba
    Zauzeta
    zvončica1976

----------


## Angel71

...za mene je postupak završen...nisam regirala dobro na hormone,mučnina i bolovi,obustavili su mi terapiju i za mene je ova "avantura" završena,barem što se tiče ivf-a..
toliko o tome da se nisam imala čega bojati,da li za muža i mene  postoje koje druge opcije,ne znam,ne znaju ni oni,btw,još krvarim,danas deseti dan.
dosta o meni,puno,puno sreće i puno,puno dječice želim svima vama...od srca...pozdrav

----------


## tlatincica

Ajoj Angel stvarno mi je žao  :Love: 
Koji dan ciklusa su ti zaustavili terapiju? Što kaže doktor? Kakve su vam šanse za prirodnjake? 
Drži se, nadam se da će se naći rješenje za tebe i da ćeš uspjeti u svojoj borbi  :Love:

----------


## sanja1

Angel71 baš mi je žao,ali kao što Tlatincica kaže možda su prirodnjaci opcija za vas,u svakom slučaju glavu gore i nema predaje :Yes: .

Ma Tlatincice kako si ti nama vrijedna :Grin: .

----------


## Sela

Jezuš *Tlatincice* zaista si prevazisla sve..kako je to krasno postrojavanje!!!!Sigurno ima jos cura,javite se.
Ja sam najdeblja švercerica u smislu da vise zaista ne pripadam u nasu malu kliniku i fala spisateljici da me
se uopce sjeca!!!Cure,na parove razbrojs!

----------


## ljube

Angel71 stvarno mi je žao što si morala prekinuti s terapijom.
Nadam se da ipak neko rješenje postoji. :Love:

----------


## plavuša 007

hallo cure,nisam odavna pisala ali vas redovito čitam. čestitam svim sadašnjim trudnicama a i ostalima želim da i one to postanu najkasnije ove 2011!!
tratinčica,nema veze što si me krivo potpisala,skontala sam da sam to ja. ja krečem tek u 2 mj u postupak pa sad odmaram glavu od doktora,hormona...
angel71 baš mi je žao ali glavu gore,doći će i tvojih 5 minuta!!

----------


## tlatincica

Šta ćeš kad plavuša radi listu  :Laughing:

----------


## suzzie2

Bravo plavušo! :Klap: 

Hvala Mare41, meni je danas 13-ti dc i počela sa utrogestanima. Valjda je to to  :Undecided: 

Sanja1, kuda je pobjegao 12-ti mjesec? Jel ne rade postupke kroz cijeli 12-ti?

Angel71 stvarno mi je žao. Nadam se da znaš da ni jedan naš post nije bio zlonamjeran. Ne znam što je točno bio problem kod tvoje terapije, ali to ne znači da nema načina. Osobno, čini se da ja na svaku svoju terapiju reagiram drugačije, ali ne dam se obeshrabriti. Nemoj ni ti!

----------


## sanja1

Hej Suzzić,vidim da se bližiš svom transferu :Very Happy: ,a taman je i vrijeme pogodno za tvoje pingviniće :Grin: .Da nažalost nerade postupke u 12.mj. osim ako ti m stigne u prvih 5 dana,što kod mene nije slučaj tako da odiseja se nastavlja :Mad: ,pusa :Razz: .

----------


## Dea2010

Bok cure!
Ova informacija da ne rade postupke se odnosi samo na stimulirane ili i na prirodni IVF?  Nadala sam se da ću to uspjet obaviti ovaj mjesec, ali ne znam da li će mi doći do 5.12.

----------


## crvenkapica77

Angel71   zao mi je  :Love:

----------


## tlatincica

> Bok cure!
> Ova informacija da ne rade postupke se odnosi samo na stimulirane ili i na prirodni IVF?  Nadala sam se da ću to uspjet obaviti ovaj mjesec, ali ne znam da li će mi doći do 5.12.


 OOO
Kako si mi ti promakla za listu, ha?
Koji su planovi, da te znam ubaciti?

----------


## sanja1

Dea2010 nazovi sestru Irenu pa provjeri,stvarno neznam da li je to za sve postupke ili samo za stimulirane :Rolling Eyes: .

----------


## Pinky

> OOO
> Kako si mi ti promakla za listu, ha?
> Koji su planovi, da te znam ubaciti?


oooooo vidim ja tko ima potencijala za pravljenje lista!!!
bravo tlatincice!!! bi li ti se dalo preuzeti centralnu listu na odbrojavanju kad mene moje bebice stanu gnjaviti sa mučninama? evo i denny i ja smo ostale trudne nakon što smo se uhvatile lista hehe

p.s. ajde molim te ako ti nije problem pošalji mi na pp podatke za rajvos, nemam je na listi trudnica (koji ivf, kakav i što je imala prije njega). hvala unaprijed!

----------


## tlatincica

Dea2010 kad saznaš odgovor, pliz javi jer i mene zanima ista stvar. Fala  :Smile:

----------


## tlatincica

*Trudnice*  :Klap: 
Osijek
Sanjička
Zrinkič
Sela (počasni član- švercerica)
Mazica79
Mala26
Ana03
Nana_banana
rajvos

*Čekalice bete*  :Heart: 
Mimi81

*Pikalice*  :Heart: 
milla2
ljube

*Čekalice termina, pregleda i koječega*  :Heart: 
12/10 FET  Suzzie2
12/10    marina81
12/10 Dea2010
01/11 Bab
01/11    Pinny
01/11    Sanja1
01/11    Taca70
01/11    tikki (pregled)
02/11    Plavuša007
03/11    Kriistiina
03/11 Snekica
Angel71
    Dariaaa 
    Dona
    Glossy
    loryy (još na Petrovoj?)
    Molu
    Nivesa
    ptica1
    tlatincica
    Vanchriban
    Visibaba
    Zauzeta
    zvončica1976

----------


## TrudyC

Tlatincice ubaci i mene na listu za postupak 02/2011...to će mi biti 9. IVF  :Rolling Eyes: , ali prvi put da sam na nekoj listi/odbrojavanju  :Grin:

----------


## ljube

[B]marina81[/B da li si ti počela sa stimulacijom za 12.mj.?

----------


## Dea2010

Hvala cure! Probat ću dobiti sestru Irenu pa ako uspjiem javim. 
Wow, i ja sam na listi!  :Smile: 
Inače u 9 mj imala stimulirani koji nije uspio (ali nisam bila u Petrovoj pa se nisam ni javljala) i u 11 mj prirodni IVF propao jer nam je zbrisao folikul (u biti cijeli ciklus bio totalno poludio zbog već spomenute stimulacije). Sad sam se nekako nadala da bi mogla ubosti jedan prirodni u Petrovoj. 
Sretno svima i  kad uspijem dobiti sestru I javim vam se.

----------


## tlatincica

Stanje stvari studeni, 2010.
Koga nema nek se javi!  :Grin: 

*Trudnice*  :Klap: 
Osijek
Sanjička
Zrinkič
Sela (počasni član- švercerica)
Mazica79
Mala26
Ana03
Nana_banana
rajvos

*Čekalice bete*  :Heart: 
Mimi81

*Pikalice*  :Heart: 
milla2
ljube

*Čekalice termina, pregleda i koječega*  :Heart: 
12/10 FET Suzzie2
12/10 marina81
12/10 Dea2010
01/11 Bab
01/11 Pinny
01/11 Sanja1
01/11 Taca70
01/11 tikki (pregled)
02/11 Plavuša007
02/11 TrudyC
03/11 Kriistiina
03/11 Snekica
Angel71
Dariaaa 
Dona
Glossy
loryy (još na Petrovoj?)
Molu
Nivesa
ptica1
tlatincica
Vanchriban
Visibaba
Zauzeta
zvončica1976

----------


## kriistiina

*MIMI*   kad je beta??? Daj, ne mogu dočekati tu veliku brojku.. Javi seeee!!

----------


## mimi81

Hello svima! Beta je u petak tako da ćete se morati strpiti još malo sa mnom. 
A ja sam luda od iščekivanja....

----------


## mare77

Bok cure! Pratim vas već godinama ali prvi put se javljam.3 god. pohodim Petrovu ali još nisam došla do postupka,bio je dogovoren jedan u 6mj.2009.g ali zbog povišenog FSH je bio odgođen.I od tada uglavnom cupkam na mjestu,kao da sam se našla u začaranom krugu.Imala sam endometriozu koja je uklonjena,nakon toga trudnoča koja je morala završiti kiretažom u 3 tjednu.nakon toga ovi problemi sa FSH koji je varirao od 16-45.na 3 dan ciklusa.Dr nije htio ni prićat o postupku s takvim nalazom.Zadnji FSH koji sa radila u Suncu je 4,9 što je ok. Vidim da su neke od vas ušle u postupak i s povišenim Fsh.... e sad pitanje što ućinit dali se javit svom dr. u Petrovoj ili se odlućiti za neku privatnu kliniku???'

----------


## kriistiina

... Ja sam luda.. mogu misliti kako je tebi..  :Smile:

----------


## andrejaaa

Drage Petrovke trebam informaciju za prijateljicu da je ne bih ja krivo savjetovala.Ona je još u fazi biranja bolnice pa me zanima kako brzo se u Petrovoj stigne na IVF u slučaju da imate dijagnozu i sve pretrage obavljene i koliko dugo se čeka od jednog IVF-a do drugog te kako sad stoje s prirodnjacima?
U vrijeme dok sam ja išla u Petrovu dosta se dugo čekalo,ali prošlo je od tada 3 godine

i evo ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za sve vas da postanete trbušaste što prije

----------


## marina81

Ljube nisam još trebam ovih dana dobit pa krecem,a lagano pocinjem biti nervozna nadam se da mi zbog toga nece kasnit.

----------


## ana 03

andreaaa ja sam cekala 5mj. a jedna poznanica 4 mj. -za postupak

----------


## kriistiina

*Andrejaaa*  ja sam došla na konzultacije sa doktorom, pitao me kad sam mislila u postupak, rekla sam mjesec rujan  i dogovorili smo se.. Nije uspjelo i opet sam u postupku za 6 mjeseci, taj period preporučuju da prođe od jednog do drugog IVF-a. Sretno!

----------


## ljube

marina81,kod mene otprilike ista situacija,osim što sam ja na supresiji.
Čekam M,valjda nebu puno kasnila,mada meni nisu rekli da moram u 12. dobiti do nekog određenog datuma.

mare77,probaj se naručiti kod svog dr. u Petrovoj,čisto da vidiš kaj će ti reći sad kad ti je nalaz ok.

----------


## andrejaaa

Hvala na odgovorima,zanima me još idete li u međuvremenu u prirodni IVF ili ste ipak samo na čekanju?

----------


## nivesa

očaj!!!!polip na žuči i povečana slezena!!!I zamislite ovo!!!!Kaže dr.da imam cistu na jajniku!!!HAHHAHAHA!!Kaj on to ozbiljno???Kao ja nisam to znala ali on se neda omest i uvjerava me da je to njemu čudno i pod HITNO kod gin.na uzv......Kao inače nebi ja išla da on nije slučajno to vidio na uzv dok je radio uzv abdomena ...A na kraju nadbubrežnu žljezdu sa jedne strane nije ni kako spada vidio jer je slezena pokriva!!!!sad mi je sve to skupa stvarno ironično smiješno!!!Ima li išta da ne moram 17 puta kontrolirat i kopat po tome???Sad još nekakve hormone moram vadit da vide kaj se to nazire iza slezene  na nadbubrežnoj žljezdi....ha   ha   ha   smijeh i suze.....

----------


## tlatincica

*Nivesa*, baš mi je žao  :Love: . Stvarno te napalo sve moguće i nemoguće. Ali sigurno će doći i tvoje vrijeme  :Smile: . Koje hormone trebaš vaditi sad? 

*Mare77* dobro nam došla! Odabrati ovu ili neku drugu državnu kliniku ili ići kod privatnika je dvojba mnogih, pa i nas koji smo ovdje već u postupcima. Ja bih na tvom mjestu možda ipak napravila jedan postupak u Petrovoj sad kad ti je nalaz FSH dobar. Ili napravi paralelku: odi na konzultacije na dva mjesta pa vidi što ti se čini bolje.

*Andrejaaa* prirodnjaci su izbor pacijentice- ja sam udarala inseminacije između postupaka, onako, za hobi. Mislim, gotovo sam sigurna, da se tako mogu vrtiti i prirodnjaci.

*Ljube* i *marina81* držim fige da m dođe na vrijeme ~~~~~~~~

*Mimi81* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## marina81

Hvala tlatincice i ja se nadam da nece,ljube mozda budemo i zajedno isli.

----------


## ljube

A joj *nivesa*,držim ti fige da se to sve brzo riješi ~~~~~~~~~~
*Tlatincice* hvala!
*Marina81* baš bi bilo dobro,ali kod mene baš kad m treba doći,kasni,a kad je ne treba evo je odmah.

----------


## marina81

Ljube tako i meni samo me strah da ne dođe do petka,a toliko sam cekala ovaj 12mj.Jel ti ides prvi put?

----------


## ljube

Je,prvi put u punu stimulaciju,prije sam bila u polustim. ,privatno,ali od toga ništa.

----------


## marina81

Puno srece ovaj put,mozda bude božicno cudo ja se nadam tome,ma da znam da rijetko kome uspije od prvi put.Ja sam nova u ovome svemu sve mi je strano i zastrašujuce.

----------


## tlatincica

*Marina81*, Osijek, nana_banana, zrinkič i Ana03 su Petrofke koje su od prve bingo!  :Smile: 
U MPO lutriji nema pravila.

----------


## taca70

Mare77, koliki ti je E2 uz nalaz FSH i jesi li radila AMH? Poviseni FSH je pokazatelj smanjene rezerve js ali AMH je puno pouzdaniji nalaz jer ne varira toliko. Moguce je da ti povisen E2 maskira nalaz FSH. Kod koga si u Petrovoj?
Nivesa, zelim ti jake zivce i puno strpljenja. Nadala sam se d si jako blizu svog prvog postupka ali mozda jos ispadne dobro.

----------


## marina81

tlatincice mene ona teta od psihijatra tako priredila,pokazivala mi statistike uspjeha.ne kazem da nije moguce.

----------


## tlatincica

Di si bila kod psihića? Šalata ili negdje drugdje? Kako je to izgledalo?
I da, fućkaj statistike  :Wink: 
Ili još bolje- dokaži suprotno  :Smile:

----------


## marina81

Da na šalati,ma doktorica je super nježna i draga dala mi svoj br.moba ako šta zatrebam da joj se javim,ja sam bila sva izgubljena i uplašena.Bila pol sata govorila mi sve i svašta a jedino mi statistika ostaka u glavi:

----------


## tikki

Ja sam ostala ugodno iznenađena sa brzom narudžbom za pregled, za samo dva tjedna su me naručili. To će nam biti drugi pregled, sad ćemo imati sve nalaze koje su nas tražili. MM ide još sutra na s-gram, pa ćemo vidjeti kakav će biti njegov nalaz. Nadam se da će pregled biti konstruktivniji nego prošli, kada su nam u biti samo rekli koje nalaze da opet ponovimo i da dođemo za dva mjeseca.

Prošli put su nam spomenuli da bismo mogli probati s inseminacijom, jel i za to treba PP savjetovanje? Tko nas na to upućuje? I jel se za inseminaciju isto čeka mjesecima ili se može ići odmah idući ciklus?

----------


## polonca

Ja upadam no trebam info koju vjerujem vi znate...trebam provjeriti hormone- progesteron....to mogu u petrovoj?

----------


## visibaba

> Ja upadam no trebam info koju vjerujem vi znate...trebam provjeriti hormone- progesteron....to mogu u petrovoj?


mozes u petrovoj, ali u petrovoj vec neko vrijeme narucuju za spolne hormone, jer nemaju reagense, tak da ne znam sta ces obaviti... mozda najbolje da nazoves i pitas. ak se odlucis ici privatno poliklinika salzer ti sad ima akcijske cijene za spolne hormone.




> Prošli put su nam spomenuli da bismo mogli probati s  inseminacijom, jel i za to treba PP savjetovanje? Tko nas na to  upućuje? I jel se za inseminaciju isto čeka mjesecima ili se može ići  odmah idući ciklus?


za inseminaciju isto treba PP savjetovanje. vjerujem da ce ti vise detalja reci cure koje su to obavile, jer ja (jos) nisam  :Rolling Eyes: .
za inseminaciju se uglavnom ne ceka kao za IVF.

----------


## visibaba

> Da na šalati,ma doktorica je super nježna i draga dala mi svoj br.moba ako šta zatrebam da joj se javim,ja sam bila sva izgubljena i uplašena.Bila pol sata govorila mi sve i svašta a jedino mi statistika ostaka u glavi:


bila si samo ti, bez muza? jesi se trebala naruciti i koliko si cekala? uputili su te iz petrove na tocno odredjenu doktoricu?
a pravno savjetovanje, gdje si obavila? jesu te uputili iz petrove na nekoga?

----------


## polonca

visibaba puno hvala na info  :Smile:

----------


## marina81

Ne bio je i muž,treba se narucit 2368957,trebaš imat uputnicu pregled specijaliste psihijatra,rade samo srijedom od 10-13h,kad se budeš narucivala za psihijatra odmah ces se narucit i za pravnika,cim obaviš psihijatra ideš kod pravnika.

----------


## marina81

Ne bio je i muž,trebaš se naruciti na br.2368957 rade srijedom od 10-13h trebaš imat uputnicu za pregled specijaliste psihijatra,kad se naruciš kod psihijatra odmah ceš se narucit i za pravnika.Ja sam cekala tjedan dan,oni te pitaju kad ti odgovara.

----------


## ljube

Marina81,jel ima kod tebe kakvih novosti?
Kod mene još ništa,danas 10-ti dan decapeptyla,a od m ni traga,ni glasa.Sad sam već pomalo zbunjena.

----------


## marina81

Ljube još ništa ni kod mene,a eto sad kad ju cekam nece,mislim da ce ona fino doci iza 5.12.samo da mi produži ovo išcekivanje.A po tvom kad bi trebala dobit?

----------


## mare77

Taca 70,e2 mi je 97,1,AMH nisam radila,nije dr.njkad tražio.Inaće sam kod dr.R u Petrovoj.Sve više razmišljm da odem u neku privatnu kliniku jer dok doćekam termin u Petrovoj pitnja je kakav će biti Fsh i dali će taj mj. M uopće doći.Uglavnom pređem 200 km do Zg,naravno tražim slobodan dan da bi bila kod dr.5min da bi zaključili da fsh opet nije dobar i nek idem kući i tako u krug.

----------


## mare77

Mimi81 vidim ti si ušla u postupak s povišenim fsh,kod kojeg si ti doktora??? mene uglavno muvaju i kažu da nemogu u postupak s pvišenim fsh.Sretno u petak!!!!

----------


## ljube

danas mi je 30.dc

----------


## marina81

A da se javiš doktoru pa da vidiš s njim mozda mora kasnit

----------


## ljube

Pa u principu ne bi trebala kasnit,bila sam na pregledu 21.dc,kaže dr.doći će,a sad dal bu na vrijeme,e to bum vidla.

----------


## tlatincica

Mimi81 kako se držiš? Kad će beta? ~~~~~

----------


## taca70

Ljube, meni je decapeptyl u dugom protokolu produljio ciklus za 5 dana. Doktoru je to bilo normalno.

----------


## mare41

> Ljube, meni je decapeptyl u dugom protokolu produljio ciklus za 5 dana. Doktoru je to bilo normalno.


 I meni.

----------


## kriistiina

A ja počela s decapeptylom 21 dc i došla odmah sutra.... A rekli su mi da je normalno ako mi bude kasnila... Inače mi je ciklus 28 dana..

----------


## suzzie2

Info za cure koje planiraju u 12 mjesecu na postupke u Petrovoj.
Dakle, prema onome što sam čula, postupaka nakon 22.12. nema nikakvih, ni prirodnih, ni stimuliranih, ni AIH-a, budući nakon 22.12. nema biologa. Tako da u 12-ti mjesec upadaju samo one kojima m dođe do 5.-tog.

Ovo možda nije najprovjerenija informacija, pa predlažem da se javite sestrama u ambulanti.

Inače, ja prijavljujem ET dva zametka i betu 14.12.

pusa svima

----------


## ljube

*Suzzie2* hvala na info i držim ti fige!

----------


## mimi81

> Mimi81 vidim ti si ušla u postupak s povišenim fsh,kod kojeg si ti doktora??? mene uglavno muvaju i kažu da nemogu u postupak s pvišenim fsh.Sretno u petak!!!!


Taj fsh nalaz sam radila ove godine u 2 ili 3. mjesecu i više ga nisam ponavljala, ali od ovog važniji je nalaz amh. Kod dr. Radakovića sam.

----------


## mimi81

> Mimi81 kako se držiš? Kad će beta? ~~~~~


Eh, da se barem imam za kaj držati ... beta će u petak, do tad ko živ ko mrtav ... napetost raste, atmosfera je vruća...

----------


## mimi81

Suzzie super ... čestitam na transferu i držim fige da se bebci dobro ugnjezde ... sretno!!! :Heart:

----------


## mare77

Sad sam tek luda!!! kod istog smo dr.meni se zakačio za taj fsh a  amh mi nikada nije tražio

----------


## Dea2010

Provjerena informacija: jutros zvala Petrovu i rekli mi da tko dobije do 4.12. može u cikluse (prirodne, stimulirane, svejedno...),  inače ne. 
Sretno svima!

----------


## marina81

Ljube evo ja dobila mengu,sutra ih zovem i onda valjda krecem.Javi kad ti dobiješ.

----------


## ljube

Može Marina,javim.Sretno!

----------


## tlatincica

*Mare77* odi napraviti AMH, taj se nalaz ionako plaća i ne treba ti uputnica. Košta 277 kuna (ili tako nešto).
Ja sam ga radila u Vinogradskoj, nalaz sam dobila za 2 tjedna na mail.
Budući da imaš dosta do Zg, ovo bi ti moglo biti zanimljivo



> tako je jer ne ide preko hzzo...mi smo iz os  slali krv u vinogradsku i to se pokazalo kao najjednostavnije...



Vidim da je vrijeme za update liste  :Smile: 
*Milla2* javi nam se da znamo što je s tobom  :Smile: 
*Dea2010* i *Suzzie2* hvala za info.

I dozvolite ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za naše čekalice bete Mimi81 i Suzzie2  :Heart:

----------


## sanja1

Suzzie,Mimi~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~do neba i dalje :Yes: .

----------


## taca70

Mare77, kao sto ti tlatincica veli odi ti lijepo u Vinogradsku napraviti AMH ali pokusaj natempirati 3.dc pa uradi i FSH i E2 cisto radi neke usporedbe. Znam da ti to nije jednostavno organizirati ali bi ti dobro doslo da imas taj nalaz. Ako nisi zadovoljna s dr.R mozes otici i kod nekog drugog dr. u Petrovoj, barem tamo ih ima. U svakom slucaju moras nesto sto prije poduzeti jer to odlaganje ne vodi nicem dobrom.
Suzzie2, konacno smo docekali i tvoj prvi transfer, stvarno si se namucila da do njega dodes. Iskreno se nadam da ce biti onaj dobitni. Sretno.

----------


## mare77

Hvala cure na odgovoru,puno ste mi pomogle :Klap:  probat ću sutra naći odgovor gdje izvadit krv i poslat za Vinogradsku :Heart:

----------


## mimi81

Cure vibrajte za mene za sutra...frka, frka!

----------


## Bab

*mimi81* šaljem ti tonu ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ i nadam se da će sutra cijelo Odbrojavanje skakati u tvoju čast !!!

----------


## sanja1

Mimi evo još~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~ :Klap: .

----------


## ljube

Mimi81,za sutra puno~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Marina81,avo i meni došla m.

----------


## ljube

*Marina81* imaš pp

----------


## taca70

Mimi81, koja si ti streberica. Pa tko jos ceka puna 2tj od transfera za betu? Svaka cast, ja ne bih imala zivaca, moj max je 2tj od punkcije. Doduse, uvijek pocnem ranije curkati pa zelim sto prije rascistiti situaciju. Cekamo dobre vijesti od tebe sutra.

----------


## tlatincica

> Cure vibrajte za mene za sutra...frka, frka!


O đizs!
Ova mi izgleda ko trudnica  :Yes: 
Vibrrrrr ~~~~~~

----------


## mare41

mare mari :Smile:  (s malom razlikom u godinama :Smile: ) kopiram ti ovaj post od milivoja (ako ga nisi već pročitala na drugoj temi)- za slanje krvi za AMH poštom:
_najjednostavnije je izvaditi krv u svom gradu i napraviti serum od  nje... serum hpexpresom poslati u Vinogradsku (uz napomenu da stigne  slijedeći dan do 10 sati) i uplatiti im obavezno preko poštanske uputnice (da odmah dobiju novce, 264,35kn) a potvrdu o uplati ubaciti u kovertu s krvi....
ovo je mž radila prije 15ak dana i stvar šljaka...čak su joj nalaz poslali na mail i kući original...
prije ove akcije najbolje nazvati Vinogradsku! 01/3787 163..._

----------


## nivesa

Eh drage moje....novim curkama želim dobrodošlicu i da što prije odu na neka bolja mjesta ....
Svim trudnicama *čestitam !!!
*A nama koji i dalje muku mučimo svu brzinu i spretnost našeg hzzo-a!!!
Sutra idem vadiz neki 17-OH progesteron i još neke hormone vezano za štitnjaču i nadbubrežnu žlj.A u utorak na svoj uzv 8-10 dmc(izabrala sam zlatnu sredinu--9dc) pa šta bude....
Još nisam bila u Petrovoj na uzv kod svoje dr.Š pa ćemo vidjet kaj ona kaže....Sada imam jednu dilemu....Ne znam koliko se čekaju nalazi tih hormona pa da se odmah naručim kod nje na onaj normalni pregled sa tim nalazima ako će nalazi doć u nekom normalnom periodu....Ili da čekam nalaze pa da se onda naručim???
Za žuč sam se dogovoila sa dr.da ćemo ju pratit i kontrolirat,pazit kaj jedem i izbjegavat sve kaj je fino  :Mljac:  pa ako nebude potrebno prije,vadit će ju tek za 2-3 godine.....ufffff
Previše je to informacija odjednom i nekih novih saznanja za koja nisam imala pojma!!!Pitala me dr.da li sam išta pregledala a da nisu ništa našli!!???!Kako da ne!!!!GLAVU!!!!hahahaha  totalna praznina 
Ponekad su mi živčeki pri kraju i imam osječaj da bi bilo najjednostavnije sve pustit i odustat,ali nedam se još....Imam osječaj da se ne mičemo sa mrtve točke... :Crying or Very sad:  pokušavam se kontrolirat maximalno,ali postajem sve više  :Evil or Very Mad:  nervozna i živčana a to je zadnje  što mi sada treba........očito nam postupak nije suđen ove godine,a vidjet ćemo kakva će nam bit iduča god....iskreno ne znam šta da mislim.. :Confused:

----------


## crvenkapica77

> Hvala cure na odgovoru,puno ste mi pomogle probat ću sutra naći odgovor gdje izvadit krv i poslat za Vinogradsku


jos jedna sa povisenim fsh  sa  13  isla  na sd ivf,  sa  9  isla u cito, oba neuspjesna....
nova vijest  je ta da se sad  AMH moze vaditi  u Analize  gdje god je ima....malo je skuplje nego u Vinogradskoj  mislim oko 470kn,   a dok platis gorivo do ZG   isto ti ga dođe...

mimi  drzim fige za morgen !!!!.

----------


## mare77

Hvala vam curke na trudu i odgovorima. :Heart: Danas sam bila kod dr na uzv(privatno) jer više nemam živaca za soc.ginića.Rekla je da imam  folikule na oba jajnika ali su manji nego bi trebali biti za 14 dan ciklusa ali i to je nešto. u utorak ponovo na folikulometriju pa ćemo vidjeti na ćemu smo...

----------


## kriistiina

*Mimi?????????* I opet čekamo ... Popravi nam ovaj kišni dan ..  :Smile:

----------


## kriistiina

http://www.neplodnost.hr/lanci-v2/em...-trudnoa-.html

Našla sam napokon onaj članak ..  :Smile:

----------


## mimi81

Nažalost vam ne mogu popraviti dan. Beta je na 14. dnt 56.6 što je premalo.
Moram u pon opet vaditi betu i moja gin kaže da to još može rasti ali ja se nekako ne nadam previše

----------


## taca70

Mimi81, jeste niska ali je opet dobro pozitivna. Ne zelim ti davati laznu nadu jer sam i sama skepticna prema niskim betama (tko se jednom opekne puse i na hladno) ali ima slucajeva na forumu kada sve na kraju dobro zavrsi. Kako ti je bilo prosli put?

----------


## mimi81

Prošli put je beta bila oko 378 a završila je biokemijskom trudnoćom pa i ja pušem na hladno

----------


## tlatincica

Mimi držim fige da se počne pravilno duplati!

----------


## kriistiina

Mimi držim fige da sve bude ok...  :Smile: 

Pusa!

----------


## sanja1

Mmi nadam se da je tvoja mrva borac i da će sve biti ok,~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za duplanje iz sve snage :Heart: .

----------


## Sela

*Mimi* za rast i duplanje!!! :Klap:

----------


## nivesa

*mimi    * držimo ti fige  !!!!! :Heart: 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ :Love:

----------


## tlatincica

*Dea2010* hoćeš li uspjeti ući u postupak u prosincu?
*Mare77* bravo za folikule  :Klap: ! Koji su daljnji planovi?

*Pikalice* kako ide? Jel se same pucate ili imate pomoć? Ja sam probala sve kombinacije: sama, s frendicom, u Petrovoj, doma, u wc-u u birtiji, na popodnevnoj kavi kod frendice, na svadbi... Dobro, nisam jedino u autu kao Snekica  :Wink: 

Sutra ujutro vas čeka friška lista, pa ako netko ima prigovora/ promjena/ namjera, sad je dobro vrijeme da javi.

*Mimi81* puno mislim na tebe i nadam se duplanju ~~~~~~~
*Suzzie2* i ti si mi u mislima.   :Kiss:  za odmrzliće.

----------


## Snekica

Tlatincice  :Zaljubljen: 
Pusa svim Petrofkama (i onim koje su nas "otkantale", a i dalje su sa nama (uh kako sam spetljala na brzinu) -  :Zaljubljen: )   :Smile:

----------


## nana_banana

> Tlatincice 
> Pusa svim Petrofkama (i onim koje su nas "otkantale", a i dalje su sa nama (uh kako sam spetljala na brzinu) - )


Jutro svima, evo da se i ja javim nakon dugog nepisanja, al sam ipak bila s vama svaki dan. Vidim da Snekica proziva - BRAVO samo daj, treba probuditi nas spavače.  :Smile: 
Kod mene ništa novoga. Čekam utorak kad ću ići na UZV da konačno čujemo srčeko. Tada će mi biti 7+2. Bila sam prije tjedan dana u Petrovoj, na drugom UZV, ali nažalost nije bila moja doktorica već dr S. On je bio dosta neugodan i pitao me da što sam došla nakon samo dva dana od prije prvog UZV-a , i nek dođem za dva tjedna. Pa nisam sama odlučila kad ću doći. Došla sam tada kad mi je napisala moja dokrotica koja je sigurno imala i razloga za to. Uglavnom, ne mogu čekati puna dva tjedna, već sam sva na iglama, tako da ću ići u utorak i to svom socijalnom giniću. Nije mi dao uputnicu za Petrovu, a stvarno mi se ne da s nikim svađati.
Inače sam OK. Počele su mi lagane mučnine, koje nikako ne bi nazvala jutarnje, već prije večernje. Ne povračam, već mi se samo diže jako trbuh i počne me provocitrati na povraćanje. Postala sam i jako osjetljiva na miris hrane, tako da je kuhanje preuzeo MM.  :Smile:  Još me ponekad boli trbuh kao pred mengu, a kad se nespretno okrenem na neku stranu probode me u jajnicima.  I to bi bilo to od mojih simptoma. Javim se u utorak sa detaljima sa UZV-a. Pusa svima i mislim na sve vas!!

----------


## tlatincica

*Trudnice*  :Klap: 
Osijek
Sanjička
Zrinkič
Sela (počasni član- švercerica)
Mazica79
Mala26
Ana03
Nana_banana
rajvos

*Čekalice bete*  :Heart: 
Mimi81 (potvrda bete)
Suzzie2

*Pikalice*  :Heart: 
ljube
marina81
milla2


*Čekalice termina, pregleda i koječega*  :Heart: 
12/10 Dea2010
01/11 Bab
01/11 Pinny
01/11 Sanja1
01/11 Taca70
01/11 tikki (pregled)
02/11 Plavuša007
02/11 TrudyC
03/11 Kriistiina
03/11 Snekica
Angel71
Dariaaa
Dona
Glossy
loryy (još na Petrovoj?)
mare77
Nivesa
ptica1
tlatincica
Vanchriban
Visibaba
Zauzeta
zvončica1976

----------


## tikki

tlatincica, meni je pregled u 12 mj., baš se nadam da će nam tada znati više reći te nas možda uputiti na inseminaciju. Na prošlom pregledu je doc to spomenuo kao najrealniju prvu mogućnost. Sada se s-gram malo popravio (iz OAT u AT, s tim da je koncentracija porasla za više od 100%) pa se nadam da nas neće otkantati da još malo čekamo... iako znam da inseminacija nije baš puuuno uspješnija od kućne radinosti, ja nekako imam osjećaj da plivačima treba samo malo pomoći da se približe JS  :Smile:

----------


## ljube

Evo svim Petrofkama jedan brzinski pozdrav od pikalice.
Mimi81~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za duplanje bete!
Nana_banana~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za srčeko!

----------


## visibaba

mimi81 ~~~~~~~ da se beta podupla  :Heart: 
tlatincica  :Heart:  vrijednica nasa s listom  :Smile:

----------


## nivesa

Cure u koliko sati počinju sa uzv ??

----------


## mimi81

Dobro jutro!
Nivesa uzv počinju oko 7, 7.30. Mislim da dr. Vrčić bude rano ujutro već tamo za uzv. J sam dolazila oko 7.30, 8.00.
Hvala vam drage petrofke na podršci i dobrim vibracijama. I ja vama želim sve najbolje i da se što prije ostvare naši snovi o bebi... :Zaljubljen: 
Posebno mislim na nasu čekalicu suzzie...puno vibri za njene mrve :Heart:  :Heart:  :Heart:

----------


## nivesa

ok,hvala.a dr.Šprem??Jel i ona dode??

----------


## mimi81

Dođe ako tada imaš uzv. Svi oni navrate da pitaju ima li tko taj dan za njih.

----------


## suzzie2

Mimi81 hrabrice, jel ima kakvih novosti kod tebe?

----------


## Dea2010

Uzv počinju već od 7. Za Šimunića znam da dođe uvijek u 7 i u 7:30 već ga više nema, ali bude i još barem jedan liječnik tamo tako rano.
Ja ću izgleda uloviti postupak ovaj 12 mjesec.  :Smile: 
Mimi držim fige sutra za betu!

----------


## nivesa

ok,hvala vam.sad mi ne preostaje ništa nego čekati uzv i  4.1 da podignem nalaze hormona...valjda ću onda početi novu godinu sa svojim prvim postupkom...kakvim nemam pojma...toplo se nadam....bar nečemu

----------


## mimi81

> Mimi81 hrabrice, jel ima kakvih novosti kod tebe?


Ej suzzie, moje novosti stižu sutra iza podne. Za sad još nema ništa. Kod tebe? Nadam se da dobro podnosiš ovo čekanje...

----------


## tlatincica

Mimi ~~~~~~ za dobre vijesti!

----------


## mimi81

Žao mi je da vas opet moram razočarati ali moja beta je 7. Ja nisam drugo ni očekivala. 
Sretno svima!

----------


## tlatincica

Jako mi je žao Mimi  :Sad: 
Hoćeš zvati Petrovu za novi pregled i/ ili postupak?
Nema predaje. Idemo dalje.

----------


## mimi81

Zvala sam Petrovu i kažem im da je bila biokemijska a sestra meni da sam prerano vadila betu i da je to još od štoperice ostalo...pripisujem sindromu ponedjeljka..
Novi datum za pregled je 12.01.
Idemo dalje!

----------


## suzzie2

Mimi81  :Sad:

----------


## mimi81

Suzzie, trudnice, ne se nervirati...veseli se zbog sebe jer si trudna dok ti ne dokažu suprotno, jel tako!?
A jedan od mojih postupaka će valjda doći do poroda...navijam za to..

----------


## kriistiina

A mimi moja.... Žao mi je što je tako ispalo....  :Sad: ... Drži se!

----------


## Sela

*Mimi* odlican ti duh!!!! :Klap: 
Steta sto ti ovaj postupak nece dovesti do poroda,ali kao sto 
kazes-jedan hoce!Garantirano! :Heart:

----------


## m arta

kriistiina, isprazni pp.

----------


## taca70

Mimi81, ti si stvarno sekundu do cilja. Nadam se da ce biti treca-sreca. A komentar za betu je stvarno koma.

----------


## sanja1

Mimi :Love: ,baš mi je žao ali kako kažeš,bit će jednom :Heart: .

----------


## nivesa

mimi   drž se .....
Evo mene sa uzv,ali ništa dobroga....Cista 7 cm na desnom jajniku ali je predugo tu pa ju misli dr.odstranit,markere za tumore moram napravit i magnetsku abdomena zbog nadbubrežne žljezde i žuči.Ima li ovome kraja????Color dopler uzv jajnika kod Dugančića ali sestra kaže da ne zna kak se ja mislim naručit jer nemam redovite mc i kako da ja onda znam????Zna li netko kako da to izvedem ???I di se rade ti markeri??Neću dočekat tu magnetsku još godinu dana.....očajna sam već....i ljuta... :Evil or Very Mad:  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## mimi81

Nivesa drži se... znam da je teško doći u bolnicu a već znaš da će ti reći nešto loše. Nisam kompliciran slučaj ali kad god odem u Petrovu nikad dobrih nalaza, nažalost. Uvijek se nadam da će bit bolje a ono me zaskoči neki crnjak.
 :Love:

----------


## ZAUZETA

*Nivesa*, Jel to u podrumu, gdje su prije bili svi UZV, tamo sam ja išla na color kod dr.a Despota.  Nazovi sestru Irenu pa probaj kontaktirati svog ginekologa  da ti kaže kada ili ti možda sestra zna orprilike reći kada da tražiš.  Ja sam išla na color jer sam stalno krvarila zbog ciste, pa nije bilo važno dan ciklusa,  naprosto mi je dala prvi slobodni termin. Sretno,  ti si stalno u novom i novim situacijama...  znam kako je i ja sam se nahodala zbog te iste i polipa.  Već sam, rekla da ću na bioenergiju da me vrate u balans.,  

Čitam vas povremeno curke,   Mimi,   :Love: ,  nadamo se idući puta je dobitni....  Ja konačno bez pretjeranih emocija doćekujem  svaku mengu.  Skroz sam se ohladila,  upisala grafički tečaj i treba mi taj odmak.  Mužić isto mozak na pašu i čekamo lagano božić.  Pozz  :Smile:

----------


## nana_banana

Evo ja se upravo vratila sa UZV - vidjeli smo jedno malo preslatko  :Heart: 

Pikulica je velika 7 mm i sve je za sada super. Za dva tjedna sam opet na kontroli, a u međuvremenu moram izvaditi krv i urin. Eto to je to od mene. Pozdrav i pusa svima.

----------


## Snekica

*nana_banana* čestitam na  :Heart:  sad lagano dalje!

----------


## sanja1

Nana banana super, :Klap:  uživaj u svom malom :Heart: .

----------


## tlatincica

Pikalice kako ide, jesu bili prvi uzv-i?

----------


## suzzie2

*nana_banana* :Klap:

----------


## visibaba

*Nivesa*  :Love: , meni se cini da bi ti svoj fokus trebala prebaciti sa postupka na samu sebe i svoje zdravlje, inace ces se totalno izluditi. Uzmi si vremena, nemoj misliti samo na postupak, nego se fokusiraj na sebe, svoje zdravlje i preglede koje moras obaviti. Sredi to sto moras srediti, a onda ce doci i postupak. Vidim da ti nije lako, da ti se sve maksimalno zakompliciralo, ali pokusaj ne zivcirati se toliko sto nisi jos u postupku; vjerojatno tvoja dr. zna zasto ide bas ovim redom.




> ali sestra kaže da ne zna kak se ja mislim naručit  jer nemam redovite mc i kako da ja onda znam????


ufff... ne daj se bas sam tak otfikariti. sigurno nisi jedina s neredovitim ciklusom. mora postojati nacin, inzistiraj da te naruce, ako treba konzultiraj se i sa svojom dr.
sto se markera tice, ja sam CA125 radila u labu u petrovoj. ako trebas jos koji osim toga, nazovi ih pa provjeri jel rade.
drzi se  :Love:  i sretno dalje!

*sanja1* fenomenalan avatar  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## nivesa

> ufff... ne daj se bas sam tak otfikariti. sigurno nisi jedina s neredovitim ciklusom. mora postojati nacin, inzistiraj da te naruce, ako treba konzultiraj se i sa svojom dr.
> sto se markera tice, ja sam CA125 radila u labu u petrovoj. ako trebas jos koji osim toga, nazovi ih pa provjeri jel rade.
> drzi se  i sretno dalje!


Ma malo me uzdrmala dr. sa svim tim pa sam se čak zaboravila vratit kod sestre da joj predam uputnicu ....onda znaš koliko je sati...Onda sam otišla dolje u taj podrum i sestra mi kaže da si moram bar otprilike izračunat ciklus ali mi se nije dalo natezat s njom pa sam joj nakon trečeg pokušaja objašnjavanja i razglabanja da jednostavno ne znam kad ću dobit rekla dobro izračunat ću!!!!Samo da što prije odem od tam....onda sam još malo bila u šoku pa u suzama............MM me smirivao ali nekad mi je sve to stvarno previše!!Za sad znam da ništa od postupka ali bude valjda kroz neko dogledno vrijeme...ali još uvijek mi preostaje starinski "normalan"način pokušavanja....za to ne treba nikakav pregled :Embarassed: 
Malo me dr. začudila kad sam joj rekla da se za magnet čeka 6 mj do god.dana a ona me pogledala u velikom čudu!!!Kako je to moguče???Ali kaj je tu je kaže ona prihvatimo stvari kakve jesu i polako...
znam da je dugačak post ali nije ni pola od onog što imam za napisati...pusice vam šaljem. :Kiss: ...i da možete mi poslat br.od sestre Irene ??? :Undecided:

----------


## tlatincica

Broj je 4604 723.
Javljaju se nakon 13 h.

----------


## nety

trebam pomoc Krecemo na MPO u Petrovu i imam par pitanjca iskusni odavde ce znati sta odgovorit Prvenstveno se trebma naruciti Moja dr me tamo uputila i sad cjelo jutro zovem 
MM ima astenoteratospermoza ...mislim da je tak pisalo  :Smile: 
Prirodnim putem nis do sad Niti nakon stimulacije klomifenima Ima jajnih stanica puno ali nis se ne hvata 
Curke koje ste iskusne kako to uopće ide Malo sam citala ovdje ali ove strucne izraze uopce ne razumijem I zanima me još nešto nakon što sam se dulje borila s CIN-om na neko je vrijeme nestao ali se ponovo vratio kao CIN 1 ....hoce li to biti prepreka postupku?
Mozda sam to malo zbrckano sve napisala ali bi mi bilo drago da mi netko bar malo pomogne s nekim objasnjenjem i savjetom da i ja konacno ostavrim svoju veliku zelju ...da budem mama  :Smile:

----------


## sanja1

Aj Nivesa draga stvarno ti se iskompliciralo i mogu samo zamislit kako te to frustrira ali dobro ti kaže Visibaba,prvo se skoncentriraj na svoje zdravlje a vrijeme za postupak će doći,ne brini :Wink: .

Visibaba hvala :Grin: .

----------


## suzzie2

*Nivesa,* draga, samo ti prvo sredi svoje zdravlje, tako da kad zatrudniš ne moraš razbijati glavu time da li si sve poduzela da tvoja bebica bude zdrava. Znam da ti sad to ništa ne znači i zvuči kao floskula, ali mlada si i tvoje su ti godine prednost! Drzi se! :Love: 

*Nety*, Tlatincica je napisala broj i vrijeme kad se javljaju, pa ću samo ponoviti 4604 723, poslije 13 sati. Na ostala pitanja, nažalost, mislim da ćes pravilan odgovor dobiti samo od svog MPO liječnika. Samo polako i strpljivo! Dobro došla i što prije otišla s ovog pdf-a! :Smile:

----------


## taca70

Nety, prvo se ti lijepo naruci kod dr. i prati nas ovdje, slobodno sve pitaj i ne brini. Uspijes vec rijesiti i taj CIN do postupka, nije to neki problem. Sta ste radili od nalaza osim spermiograma i ne mogu da ne pitam za godine?

----------


## mimi81

Kao prvo pozdrav novoj petrofki Nety, dobrodošla!
Meni je danas prvi radni dan i dobro se osjećam, htjela sam vam zaželjeti dobar dan!
Pusa svima i vibre za Suzzie i Bab!

----------


## nety

Pozz starim curkama ovdje  :Wink:  Evo ovako godine su 35 i nesto sitno  :Smile: ..iako se dame ne pita za godine ali eto preziviti cu  :Laughing: 
Nista isli smo na folikulometriju i na spermogram I nakon zadnjeg su nam rekli nemate sta vise cekati odite na MPO
Sad cekam 13  sati da nazovem i da se informiram sta da ponesem od papira

----------


## Glossy

Pozdrav svim curama.
Evo da se ukratko predstavim jer počinje i moja pustolovina Petrovom. 
Imam 33g kao i MM. 
Situacija: MM-terato; JA: do sada: 1-laparotomija, 3 lpsc; odstranjen lijevi jajnik i jajovod, FSH-11; PRL-630 (gornja vrijednost 632) + polip, ostalo sve ok.
Sutra nosim nalaze Dr. u Petrovu i napokon se pokrećemo s mjesta.
Držite fige  :Smile:

----------


## nety

Ja u Petak Glossy puno srece prvi dan
Ja od kad znam za sebe znam da zelim vise od sveg biti mama Prije sam jako ocajavala sto nemam kikice ali sad sam okrenula novu stranicu i veslim se malim stvarima
Kad je dr rekla krecemo na MPO ja sma se veselila Kad sam se narucila sad za prvi pregled i ucinila prvi korak ja sam se veselila Korak po korak i nadam se dacu uspijeti

----------


## sanja1

Nety i Glossy dobrodošle i naravno želim vam da što prije dobijete svoje smotuljke :Yes: .

----------


## tlatincica

Dobrodošle *Nety* i *Glossy*!
Nadam se da će te brzo uspjeti u ostvarenju svog cilja, a u međuvremenu sa nama podijeliti iskustva.
Znate da smo ovdje brze u davanju odgovora na pitanja, pa slobodno pucajte  :Smile: 
I veselim se da ću vas ubaciti na listu. 
Još malo pa ćemo imati listu za napuniti čekaonicu  :Grin: , još kad napunimo gornji dom...  :Smile: 

Inače, čujem da sad u Petrovoj svi u postupcima vade estradiol jer se radi nekakva studija. *Pikalice*, jeste čule što o tome?

----------


## mimi81

Cure ste vi imale valunge iza postupaka od hormona? Mene nešto pere, nadam se da je od lijekova...

----------


## taca70

Mimi81, ja sam od dugog protokola bila prilicno komirana, cini mi se da kratki lakse podnosim. Kad sam primila Decapeptyl depot, 2mj sam bila u valunzima, sizila od nervoze i nesanice a m nisam imala 63 dana. Ne ponovilo se.

----------


## nivesa

> ali se ponovo vratio kao CIN 1 ....hoce li to biti prepreka postupku?
> ali bi mi bilo drago da mi netko bar malo pomogne s nekim objasnjenjem



Draga *nety* za početak dobro nam došla i još prije otišla !! :Grin: 
CIN ti nebi trebao bit problem jer ostvaruje se trudnoča i sa CIN 3...pitala sam ja svoju dr.pošto sam i ja imala CIN 1,rekla je da to nije prepreka...

----------


## ljube

Je tlatincice,vadi se estradiol.
Glossy i nety dobrodošle.

----------


## zrinkič

ej....drage moje....dugo Vas nisam čitala....mimi----žao mi je...nivesa samo polako...nana banana....čestitam....suzzi je trudnica ak sam dobro skužila....čitala sam samo zadnju stranu!!!!  eto..meni je danas 12 tjedana, prije 2 tj sam bila na kontroli...mrva je bila velika 3 cm...lijevi jajnik se smanjio desni je još 10cm, sa jednom ogromnom cistom. 20.12. imam ponovno kontrolu. još sam u fazi mirovanja pod opaskom hiperstimulirana! sve u svemu...sretna sam!!   sretno svima! pusa

----------


## Glossy

Hvala cure na dobrodošlici. :Kiss: 
*Nety,* sretno sutra, javi kako je prošlo i kad ideš u postupak.
*Tlantincice*, evo napokon i ja mogu nakon današnjeg razgovora s Dr.-om na listu. Piši *04/2011* :Very Happy:  Tako sam sretna jer se pokrećemo.
Prije toga sam naručena u 1. mjesecu na histerosopiju -zbog polipa.
Trenutno imam more pitanja oko procedure prije postupka, ali time ću vas gnjaviti ukoliko ne polovim konce za koji dan i kad smirim strasti.
Sretno svima i veeelika pusa.

----------


## sanja1

Zrinkič :Klap:  i~~~~~~~~~~da bude školski do kraja :Yes: .
Glossy pa ti si začas u akciji :Wink: ,samo pitaj kaj te zanima :Cool: .

----------


## suzzie2

Drage moje, moram ovo ovdje prijaviti - pozitivan test jutros i betu na 10dnt (vracena jedna blastica i jedna morula) *500,1 IU/L* :Very Happy:

----------


## Dea2010

ČESTITAM!!!! To je stvarno prekrasna vijest!  :Smile:

----------


## tlatincica

Ajmeeee!  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 
Bravo Suzzie!!!
Jel mi to pričamo o duplićima?  :Ups: 
Dugo se čekao taj transfer, ali isplatilo se!
Čestitam!


Sutra ide nova Petrova lista.

----------


## ljube

Suzzie super,čestitam!

----------


## Dhea

bok cure
ja sam ovdje nova, a u petrovoj sam već nešto duže
imam jedno pitanje
danas mi upravo krenula menga nakon biokemijske
htjela bi ovaj mjesec ići na ivf u prirodnom ciklusu, a s obzirom da je danas 10.12., punkcija bi u idealnom slučaju bila 23.12, a transfer 26.12
ali što ako padne na Božić?

----------


## tlatincica

Pozdrav Dhea!
Mislim da je ovo odgovor za tebe



> Info za cure koje planiraju u 12 mjesecu na postupke u Petrovoj.
> Dakle, prema onome što sam čula, postupaka nakon 22.12. nema nikakvih, ni prirodnih, ni stimuliranih, ni AIH-a, budući nakon 22.12. nema biologa. Tako da u 12-ti mjesec upadaju samo one kojima m dođe do 5.-tog.
> 
> Ovo možda nije najprovjerenija informacija, pa predlažem da se javite sestrama u ambulanti.
> 
> Inače, ja prijavljujem ET dva zametka i betu 14.12.
> 
> pusa svima

----------


## Dea2010

Dhea, na žalost u Petrovoj su rekli da ovaj mjesec primaju samo one pacijentice kojima je cilkus započeo do 4.12. Svi ciklusi koji započeli nakon toga ne mogu se raditi u Petrovoj. Ako ti je baš jako stalo da to bude ovaj mjesec probaj na nekom drugom mjestu ili pričekaj sljedeći mjesec. Žao mi je što ti moram priopćiti ovakvu vijest ali nije novost u našim bolnicama da su im važniji godišnji odmori nego pacijenti. U svakom slučaju sretno!

----------


## sanja1

Ajme Suzzie draga kakva predivna vijest,čestitaaaaammm :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: ,bit će to sigurno duplići,aaaaa :Heart:  :Heart: .

----------


## mimi81

Suzzie pa čestitam! Stvarno lijepa beta...baš sam sretna zbog tebe :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## suzzie2

Hvala cure, puno mi znači vaša podrška! Sve vas ljubim!  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## ana 03

suzzie2 jooj pa ti ces imati duplice!!!kako je to lijepo! bas mi je drago zbog vase tete Bete  :Very Happy:

----------


## taca70

Suzzie, prekrasna beta. Cestitam. Eh, kako bi bilo dobro da imamo vise pravih FET-ova.....

----------


## tlatincica

*Trudnice*  :Klap: 
Osijek
Sanjička
Zrinkič
Sela (počasni član- švercerica)
Mazica79
Mala26
Ana03
Nana_banana
rajvos
Suzzie2

*Čekalice bete*  :Heart: 
(čekamo pikalice)

*Pikalice*  :Heart: 
ljube
marina81


*Čekalice termina, pregleda i koječega*  :Heart: 
12/10 Dea2010 (ušla u 12 mj?)
01/11 Bab
01/11 Pinny
01/11 Sanja1
01/11 Taca70
01/11 tikki (pregled)
02/11 Plavuša007
02/11 TrudyC
03/11 Kriistiina
03/11 Snekica
04/11 Glossy
Angel71
Dariaaa
Dhea
Dona
mare77
mimi81
nety
Nivesa
ptica1
tlatincica
Vanchriban
Visibaba
Zauzeta
zvončica1976

----------


## pinny

Suzzie2 prekrasna beta! Cestitam!  :Very Happy: 

Mimi81 zao mi je.  :Love: 

Nana banana bravo za  :Heart: . 

Bab (svercerice) saljem puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~.

I imam pitanje vezano uz doktora Djelmisa (znam da on radi i privatno). Ima li on kakav mail na koji mu se moze pisati (jer nisam iz Zagreba)?

----------


## mimi81

Pinny imaš pp

----------


## pinny

Mimi81 hvala.  :Kiss:

----------


## Snekica

Suzzie, čestitam na preprekrasnoj beturini! Čekanje i živci su se isplatili! Sretno!

----------


## Optimist

Mija, malo se ubacujem, prvi put sam na forumu, valjda sam na pravom mjestu. Zanima me da li moj muž može donijeti spermu u sterilnoj čašici u Petrovu da ne mora tamo...znaš već...malo mu je tlaka! Što mu treba, uputnica od dr. opće prakse za spermiogram? Treba li se naručiti ili može samo donijeti spermu s uputnicom? Je li to tamo gdje mi vadimo hormone, lijevo od glavne zgrade? I, da, u kojem roku spermu mora dostaviti? Hvala na mogućem odgovoru!

----------


## taca70

Optimist, moze i u sterilnoj posudici sa uputnicom, po mogucnosti u roku max.1h, bolje do 45min. Koliko znam nije se narucivalo, mozda bolje nazvati. Neka se javi na lijeva vrata od onih za hormone cim stigne. I neka drzi posudicu na toplom, npr. u unutarnjem dzepu od jakne.

----------


## marina81

Ja sam završila svoje pikanje i u ponedjeljak je punkcija,pa cemo vidjet šta ce biti.Lagano me hvata panika kako ce sve proci.

----------


## Vanchriban

Hello!

Nisam navraćala par dana i vidim same dobre vijesti ovdje pa čestitke novim trudnicama i a mi ostale im se što prije pridružile  :Smile: 

Sutra sam napokon na svojim prvim konzultacijama u Petrovoj kod dr. Baldani i sam sam maloprije surfala po njihovim stranicama u nadi da ću naći gdje je to točno unutar bolnice. I naletim na slijedeće: http://www.potpomognutaoplodnja.info...skoj&Itemid=81

Piše dolje u točkama da se za dan pregleda izdvoji nekoliko sati jer se dugo čeka. I sad sam zbunjena jer neznam da li se to odnosi na ove moje prve konzultacije ili fizički pregled ili nešto treće? Naručena sam u 9 30 i mislila sam izaći s posla ali ako se jako dugo čeka trebala bi onda slobodan dan ili? Molim neka mi netko ovo pojasni ako nije problem.
I zanima me gdje je točno unutar bolnice zavod za humanu reprodukciju tj ordinacija dr. Baldani?

Ne mogu dočekati više sutra  :Smile:

----------


## tlatincica

Marina81 držim fige!  :Smile:  ~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## kriistiina

*suzzie2*  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Klap: 


ČESTITAM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Sela

> Drage moje, moram ovo ovdje prijaviti - pozitivan test jutros i betu na 10dnt (vracena jedna blastica i jedna morula) *500,1 IU/L*


*Suzzie* ajmeee divote,preprepreprekrasno!!!!!!Sorry sto kasnim
sa cestitkom,nije me bilo 2 dana na forumu i sto vidim...Divota!!!
Jeeeeeeees!!!B R A V O !!!!!
 :Very Happy:  :Heart:  :Heart:  :Very Happy:

----------


## martina3108

Pozdrav svima, kao što vjerojatno primjećujete ja sam ovdje totalno friška. Krajem 9-og mj. sam krenula sa pretragama (hvala prof. Vrčiću što me poštedio HSG-a - obzirom da čujem da je jaaaaaaako bolno!).  Uglavnom, pribilježena sam za potpomognutu u siječnju. Sada mi samo držite fige da ne dobijem m prije 03.01. jer ću, obzirom da mi dr. radi tek od 10.01., morati čekati veljaču.
 Pozdrav svima!

----------


## marina81

Hvala tlatincice.

----------


## Dona

Evo da se i ja javim i da me stavite na listu u 1 mjesecu.Imam postupak početkom mjeseca i nadam se dobrim rezultatima kao i svima vama.

----------


## ljube

Marina81 držim ti ogromne fige da sve prođe super!

----------


## Bab

Curkice moje bok
eto i mene tu malo k vama, da vas sve pozdravim

Marina, mislim sutra na tebe jaaakoo i ~~~~~~~~~~~~ za bezolnu i plodnu punkciju

Suzzie, pa nisam stigla prije čestitati...pa ti ćeš nam biti dupla mamica, pa to je prekrasno...tvoje čekanje se definitivno isplatilo...baš sam sretna zbog tebe. I želim ti sve ko po špagi do kraja :Smile: 

ana03, kako idu tvoji trudnički dani??? Nadam se da uživaš i mazuljkaš bušu!

Svima, ali baš svima šaljem veliikuu  :Smile: , a posebnu našoj počasnoj mamici Seli i nadam se da se vidimo brzo

----------


## tlatincica

Pozdrav *Martina3108* i dobro došla!
Jesi dobila protokol? (prvih par postova će ti se vidjeti sa zakašnjenjem, ne daj da te obeshrabri)

Vidim, bit će gužva u prvom mjesecu  :Klap: 

*Vanchriban* često stavljamo link na tu stranicu jer tu se nalazi dosta korisnih informacija.  :Yes: 
Što se čekanja tiče, može se dogoditi da čekaš 5 minuta, ali i preko sat vremena. 
Ja sam prije znala uzeti slobodan dan na dan pregleda, ali zadnje vrijeme su uglavnom malo ubrzali proces, pa ako si u mogućnosti, nemoj uzimati slobodan dan nego odradi sat- dva (ili tri  :Grin: ) koliko te neće biti na poslu. Moj predzadnji put u Petrovoj čekanje je stvarno bilo 5 min, a zadnji put sam izbrojala sve crne i bijele pločice na podu (koga zanima broj, šaljem na pp). 
Zavod za humanu reprodukciju: ulaz-> držiš se lijeve strane-> i hodaš ravno do kud možeš -> uđeš u veliku čekaonicu (lijevo, crno- bijele pločice na podu) -> i sestri predaš papire. Onda čekaš da te prozovu. 
Nadam se da ćeš brzo biti gotova!

*Marina81* sretno i uspješno sutra! ~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## nivesa

Suzzie ČESTITAM!!!!!

----------


## Vanchriban

tlatincica hvala na uputama, krećem za par minuta i već sam nervozna ko pas, javim vam se kad se vratim  :Smile:

----------


## Vanchriban

Evo me napokon s rezultatima prvog susreta s doc. Baldani, čekala sam 45 minuta al na stranu čekanje. Prepisaću vam tu što je napisala u povijest bolesti :

Molim učiniti RTG HSG neposredno iza menstruacije.U slučaju da je uredan nalaz pokušati će se tempirani koitus uz uzv praćenje rasta folikula i Ovidrel te gestagene u drugoj fazi ciklusa. U slučaju neuspjeha indukcija ovulacije i AIH.

Zanima me što mislite o ovom? 
Nisam sigurna da li je HSG neophodan. Rekla mi je da ga rade u Medikolu pa ako je neka bila molim da mi napiše i cijenu toga, rekli su mi da nigdje to ne rade na uputnicu.
Idem sad nazvati i svog gina da čujem njegovo mišljenje.

----------


## tlatincica

Ja sam zaboravila: koja je vaša dijagnoza?

----------


## suzzie2

*Vanchriban* dobro došla. Promakla mi je tvoja dijagnoza?

*Marina81* držim fige!

Drage curke, moja druga beta 2073  :Very Happy: !

----------


## suzzie2

Tlatnicice, izgleda da se preklapamo!  :Cool:

----------


## tlatincica

> Drage curke, moja druga beta 2073 !


Đizs!  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## nety

ja se vesliiimmm Danas sam bila na pregledu i dobila termin za in vitro 04 mj 2011 :Very Happy: 
Kod dr Kasuma sam dojmio me se kao vrlo ugodan dr i odma mi je rekao da vas ne saljem i vozam okolo imate vi svoju povijest ajmo mi odma na posao idemo na in vitro :Klap: 
U 1 mj me narucio za briseve i papu u 4 idemo na bebaca Joooj drzite fige ja drzim svima i veselim se kome uspije :-9 :Wink:

----------


## mimi81

Suzzie i ovdje da ti kažem, beta ti je DIVOTICA!

----------


## Vanchriban

Dijagnoza je šarena: samnom je sve ok ali imam pomaknutu ovulaciju, tj ovulacija mi je iza 21 dc.
Mužu je prvi spermiogram pokazao teratozoospermiu a za mjesec dana kad smo radili drugi dijagnoza je bila normozoospermia.
Doc. Baldani je rekla da bi po nalazima hormona rekla da joj se čini da imam premalo žutog tijela koje hrani embrij ( ako sam dobro shvatila) i da se to da regulirati tako da mi se u drugom djelu ciklusa da Dabroston ( ili nešto sličnog naziva).
Sad mene zanima zašto ne pokušati prvo s neka tri ciljana prirodnjaka obzirom da mi pokušavamo zanijeti tek 9 mj?
Pa onda tek ići istraživati jel su mi prohodni jajovodi.
Mislim nemam pojma, sjedim tu na poslu ko tuka i uopće nisam ništa pametnija nakon susreta s njom.

----------


## taca70

Vanchriban, koliko ti je godina? Logicno je da ti trazi HSG jer bez njega ciljani i AIH nemaju smisla. Meni su ga radili u okviru laparoskopije. Raspitaj se malo gdje se sve radi privatno, a na uputnicu mislim da moze u Zaboku, barem je tako bilo. Stvarno ne kuzim da se takva pretraga ne moze napraviti u Klinici za zenske bolesti koja je kao br.1 u drzavi. Insuficijencija zutog tijela moze zezati ali se da jednostavno rijesiti. 
Suzzie, uzivaj u ovoj ljepoti. Ja bih spavala s tim nalazom bete.

----------


## marina81

Drage moje hvala što ste mislile na mene,rezultat punkcije je 7 jajnih stanica,prošlo da ne znam ni kako je pocele skroz me ošamutilo,rekli su mi da zovem u srijedu da vidim kako napreduje,a valjda ce biti nešta toplo se nadam . :Smile:

----------


## marina81

Suzzie čestitam na ljepoj beti,samo naprijed

----------


## tlatincica

Baš sam se ulogirala i odmah ugodne vijesti!
Bravo *Marina81*!  :Very Happy:  
A sad  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  za tulum u labu!!! Vjerujem da će zamrzavati one 4 koje se ne smiju oploditi.

----------


## marina81

Hvala tlatincice,strah me išta ocekivat da se previše ne razocaram,ali sam ipak jako sretna što je do sad sve dobro prošlo .

----------


## sanja1

Marina81 bravo,i naravno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za tulumišku u labu :Klap: .
Ajme Suzzie kakva beturina :Very Happy: ,bit će tu 2 smotuljka :Heart:  :Heart: .
Nety dobrodošla,dr.Kasum je super,bit ćeš zadovoljna :Yes: .

----------


## Vanchriban

Zvala sam Medikol i tamo je rtg hsg 1650 kn, al ajde, može se platiti karticom.
Inače meni je 29 god ( za mjesec i pol punim 30 ) a mm-u je 34. Rekla je doktorica da je prije Zabok i Sisak radio tu pretragu na uputnicu al da to sad nijedna bolnica ne radi osim Medikola, to mi malo nategnuto zvuči pa ću se raspitati, mora biti još negdje privatno za to napraviti.
Ono što je meni tu sad recimo čudno je to što sam nedavno radila color doppler i shvatila sam da se i pomoću njega vidi prokrvljenost i prohodnost a taj mi je nalaz dobar. Također mi nije jasno zašto mi recimo nije napravila danas uzv ( 13 dc mi je) pa da probamo prirodnjak još ovaj mjesec?
Mislim nemam pojma, čini mi se taj hsg ishitren. Mislila sam čak otići sad još na Vuk Vrhovac i tražiti drugo mišljenje, samo neznam da li mi se isplati čekati još mjesec dana dok dođem tamo na red. U svakom slučaju zovem sutra svog ginića da čujem što će on reći. Jednostavno nisam sama pametna.

----------


## taca70

Vanchriban, ne znam zasto te buni taj hsg jer je to sastavni dio MPO dijagnostike. Bilo bi neozbiljno od dr. da ti radi ista osim IVF-a prije nego utvrdi prohodnost jajovoda. Ako se utvrdi da su neprohodni (puj,puj) onda ciljani i AIH gube smisao.Znam da se privatno dosta radi uzv hsg ali dr. zeli rtg, ocito je precizniji.
Imam i ja pitanje. Prosli put kad sam isla kod svog dr. u Petrovu sam donijela uputnicu za bolnicko lijecenje kako bih mogla podici lijekove. Da li to znaci da vise ne trebam donositi uputnice i da mogu samo otici na folikulometriju i otvoriti kosuljicu? Kad otvaram kosuljicu?

----------


## tlatincica

> Imam i ja pitanje.


 :Shock:   :Grin: 




> Prosli put kad sam isla kod svog dr. u Petrovu sam donijela uputnicu za bolnicko lijecenje kako bih mogla podici lijekove. Da li to znaci da vise ne trebam donositi uputnice i da mogu samo otici na folikulometriju i otvoriti kosuljicu?


Da, to znači to.




> Kad otvaram kosuljicu?


Košuljicu će ti otvoriti netom prije prve folikulometrije.

----------


## Vanchriban

Sad sam upravo pročitala da se na uzv hsg-u više vidi nego na rendgenskom, nisam ni znala da postoje dvije vrste?
taca70 nemam pojma, možda su mi bila previsoka očekivanja. Općenito taj cijeli razgovor mi je djelovao odrađen preko volje, tipa šta uopće radim tamo ako sam u braku godinu i pol od čega 9 mj radimo na bebi a nisam imala ni jedan spontani, ni jednu operaciju niti sam ikad pila ikakve lijekove, nemam pojma, dobila sam dojam kao da sam im s medicinskog gledišta nezanimljiva pa sad nek prošećem na hsg i zabavim se time, eto točno to.
I druga stvar, rekla mi je da joj donesem nalaz hsg-a i sad neznam dal se i za to trebam naručivati i ako da dali se isto čeka po tri tjedna ili manje pošto sam već njena pacjentica?

----------


## taca70

Tlatincica, hvala na info. Vidis da nitko nije sveznalica.  :Embarassed: 
Vanchriban, znaci ipak je uzv hsg bolji. Ima par privatnih klinika koje ga rade, ne znam zasto bas trazi rtg, mislila sam zato sto je bas taj precizniji. Za ciljane ti ne treba dr. Lijepo nabavis lh trakice, malo pratis BT i action. Za dr se opet narucujes i cekas. A vrijeme letiiii.....

----------


## zedra

Mislim da preciznost ovisi o kontrastu koji se koristi prilikom uzv...ako je samo fiziološka otopina, onda je rtg pouzdaniji..
Taco, jel se ti to vraćaš u Petrovu?

----------


## visibaba

> Također mi nije jasno zašto mi recimo nije  napravila danas uzv (13 dc mi je) pa da probamo prirodnjak još ovaj  mjesec?


sto tocno mislis pod time da probate prirodnjak? pa naravno da mozete probati prirodnjake koliko god hocete u kucnoj radinosti, dapace! tim vise sto nemate zasad nekih ozbiljnih dijagnoza, ne pokusavate predugo, mlada si i sasvim je moguce da ce vam upaliti i kucna radinost.
razgovor s doktoricom uopce nije besmislen. cim si se nasla kod nje, znaci da si spremna/trazis/trebas odredjenu akciju. HSG je, s obzirom na vasu situaciju, prvi logican korak. nikakva stimulacija klomifenom, bilo u svrhu ciljanih odnosa, bilo AIH nema smisla ako su jajovodi neprohodni - bit ces stimulirana bezveze tj. bez mogucnosti oplodnje.



> Sad mene zanima zašto ne pokušati prvo s neka tri ciljana prirodnjaka obzirom da mi pokušavamo zanijeti tek 9 mj?


ne znam rade li oni u petrovoj folikulometrije za ciljani odnos u prirodnom ciklusu? u krajnjem slucaju, mozes ciljati ovulaciju u prirodnjaku i doma uz LH testove (jeste probali?).
rtg HSG je pouzdaniji nego uzv!
sto se tice drugog misljenja na VV, moglo bi ti se vrlo lako dogoditi da te posalju kuci na jos barem 6 mjeseci kucne radinosti! to se meni dogodilo :Grin: , a nit ja imala ovulacije, nit je spermiogram valjao! :Rolling Eyes: 
mislim da nemas razloga biti nezadovoljna, doktorica ti je predlozila vrlo konkretne korake! sretno!!!

*suzzie2* kakva beta, divno  :Very Happy:

----------


## taca70

> Taco, jel se ti to vraćaš u Petrovu?


Znas onu: svuda podi-kuci dodi.

----------


## matahari

hej draga. ja sam radila rtg hsg u 7. mj. i to upravo u medikolu. cijena je 1650,00, trajalo je kratko i mene na sreću nije uopće boljelo, ali iskustva su razna. ja sam se dugo raspitivala po bolnicama i na kraju to odlučila napraviti privatno. znam da ga na sv. duhu rade, ali isključivo njihovim pacijenticama. vinogradska nema kontrasta, ali mislim da postoji opcija da ga ti kupiš (ljekarna na dolcu, 800 kn), a da ti oni naprave pretragu. to je pretraga koju traže svi doktori u svim klinikama kako bi dalje znali planirati postupke. eto, nadam se da sam bar malo pomogla! sretno!





> Evo me napokon s rezultatima prvog susreta s doc. Baldani, čekala sam 45 minuta al na stranu čekanje. Prepisaću vam tu što je napisala u povijest bolesti :
> 
> Molim učiniti RTG HSG neposredno iza menstruacije.U slučaju da je uredan nalaz pokušati će se tempirani koitus uz uzv praćenje rasta folikula i Ovidrel te gestagene u drugoj fazi ciklusa. U slučaju neuspjeha indukcija ovulacije i AIH.
> 
> Zanima me što mislite o ovom? 
> Nisam sigurna da li je HSG neophodan. Rekla mi je da ga rade u Medikolu pa ako je neka bila molim da mi napiše i cijenu toga, rekli su mi da nigdje to ne rade na uputnicu.
> Idem sad nazvati i svog gina da čujem njegovo mišljenje.

----------


## Vanchriban

matahari hvala, zvala sam u Medikol a budem se još i okolo malo raspitala!

Što se tiče LH trakica i mjerenja bazalne temperature probali smo, doduše to je bilo prije nego sam saznala da mi ovulacija kasni i prije nego smo znali za njegov spermiogram. Palo mi je jučer na pamet odmah kupiti ponovo LH trakice i probati ponovo ovaj mjesec s njima, to i budem definitivno.
Nisam jučer uspjela doć do svog ginekologa al nazvat ću ga danas da čujem što će on reći.
I ne vjerujem da se stvarno nigdje po bolnicama ne radi rtg hsg na uputnicu?

----------


## tlatincica

*Dea2010* jesi ti uspjela uletiti u 12 mjesec?
*Ljube* što se kod tebe događa? Kad će punkcija? Koliko folikula? 

:znatiželjna baba: 
 :Grin:

----------


## Dea2010

Jesam, jesam.  :Smile:  Jučer obavljen prvi uzv, folikulići još mali, sutra sljedeći... Čini mi se da me je stimulacija u 9 mj malo zeznula - pomakla mi je ovulacije i sad su kasnije nego što su prije bile. Pretpostavljam da je to "normalno" i da će se valjda ubrzo vratiti na staro. 
Inače je jučer bilo jako neobično na uzv-u - skoro nikoga nije bilo - ja i još jedna žena kojoj je ustanovljeno da nosi blizance (to joj je bio prvi trudnički uzv pa se pošteno iznenadila). Totalna pustoš u čekaonici...

----------


## ljube

Tlatincice draga,kod mene ništa,obustavljen postupak,tak da nema niš od punkcije.

----------


## tlatincica

Bravo Dea! :Klap: 
Zna stimulacija malo uzdrmati cikluse.

Pa Ljube, što se dogodilo?  :Sad:

----------


## ljube

Nije bilo reakcije na stimulaciju(bit će da sam turbo otporna na bilo kakve stimulanse).

----------


## taca70

Ljube, daj malo vise detalja. Kakav protokol, koliko dugo, dg i sl?
Dea2010, zato ce u sijecnju biti ludnica na cijelom odjelu.

----------


## Bab

ljube, baš mi je žao da je tako završilo...ali već idući pokušaj će bit puno bolji, mora.

Dea, neka malci i dalje fino rastu i da od njih nastanu lijepe slatke bebice...

Vanchriban, nadam se da ćeš uspjeti sve ovo srediti i što prije u postupak..

Ja sam jučer isto bila kod dr. P-B i moram priznat da je jaakoo simpatična. Nadam se da ćemo se lijepo i uspješno družiti i što je najbitnije kratko  :Smile: 

e curke, da vas pitam...jel u Petrovoj rade postupke( punkcije i et-e) subotom ili nedjeljom ili je sistem više sreće drugi put???
Znam da mi je još malo rano brinut o tome, ali svejedno me zanima jer kakav sam ja baksuz baš će mi punkcija past za vikend pa će bit svega...

pusa svimaaaaaaa

----------


## tlatincica

> e curke, da vas pitam...jel u Petrovoj rade postupke( punkcije i et-e) subotom ili nedjeljom ili je sistem više sreće drugi put???
> Znam da mi je još malo rano brinut o tome, ali svejedno me zanima jer kakav sam ja baksuz baš će mi punkcija past za vikend pa će bit svega...


Ne možeš biti baksuz: rade svaki dan 24/7.

----------


## ljube

Taco,bio je dugi postupak s menop. do 11.dc,a dg pco.
Bab draga,nadam se.Kaj si dobila lijekove ili samo konzult.?

----------


## Bab

joj, super...
bar da si oko toga ne moram razbijat glavu...

jučer sam dobila punu vreću lijekova...ko da sam bila kod deda mraza...hihihi

joj, vidla sam jednu curku kak ju voze na odjel,  mislim da je bila s punkcije. Tak mi je zgledala ukomirano( valjda od anestezije) da mi je došlo da ju samo zagrlim i poželim joj da što prije dođe k sebi.
Pa kaj te njihove anestezije tak djeluju na Vas/ nas???

Bome mi nije bilo svejedno kad sam ju vidla...jer ovo kaj sam ja do sad prošla ( od anestezija) je bilo superiška...buđenje nakon 15-ak minuta i ko ptičica...

sorry kaj vam malo kukam...takav mi je neki gadan dan  :Sad: 

pusa drage moje i tlatincice, hvala na odgovoru  :Kiss:

----------


## Dhea

> e curke, da vas pitam...jel u Petrovoj rade postupke( punkcije i et-e) subotom ili nedjeljom ili je sistem više sreće drugi put???


ja sam zadnji put imala transfer u subotu, a bilo je i cura na punkciji taj dan
za nedjelju ne znam

----------


## tikki

cure, ja sam isto u nedoumici vezano uz AIH i rtg hsg... jel to u Petrovoj uvijek obavezno prije AIH? Mi smo naručeni u 1/2011, ali nam nitko nije rekao/napisao da to treba napraviti... pa se bojim da nas ne vrate doma kad dođem na prvi uzv... jel išao netko od vas na AIH bez da je radio hsg? Čitam tu vaše komentare, i zaista mi djeluje nekako logično da se prvo provjeri ima li jajašce uopće kuda proći prije takvih postupaka.

----------


## Optimist

> Optimist, moze i u sterilnoj posudici sa uputnicom, po mogucnosti u roku max.1h, bolje do 45min. Koliko znam nije se narucivalo, mozda bolje nazvati. Neka se javi na lijeva vrata od onih za hormone cim stigne. I neka drzi posudicu na toplom, npr. u unutarnjem dzepu od jakne.


Hvala ti puno na odgovoru! Uspjela sam ih dobiti na telefon i rekli su ovo što i ti (njihova preporuka je da čašicu drži pod pazuhom, ali mislim da će ipak u jakni, ha ha!!!). Curke, novo je i da se mi sada moramo naručivati za hormone, ne možemo više doći samo s uputnicom, kažu da im je već popunjen 1. mjesec! I oni su počeli komplicirati!

----------


## tikki

optimist, ja sam za hormone ovu jesen čekala rezultate preko 2 mjeseca (falilo im reagensa, pa su dio slali na rebro...) ma uglavnom, treba se na vrijeme naručiti.

Također se za markere, HIV i sifilis naručuje (čeka se oko mjesec dana), pa ako će nekom trebati info.

----------


## taca70

Ako imate uputu od svog MPO dr. za hormone, svakako to naglasite jer onda ide brze. Ovo za HIV i ostalo sad cujem .Taman cu biti knap s nalazima koje imam od prije 6mj. ali meni u Petrovoj uopce nisu ni dali sta sve trebam prikupiti od dokumenata. Valjda se vec na meni vidi alergija od tih papira, posebno od pp savjetovanja i vjencanog lista. Ne daj Boze da smo se razveli pa pozeljeli bebicu.

----------


## tikki

ja sam za hormone imala uputu od MPO i nije pomoglo. Doduše ja sam baš došla 2 dana nakon što su uveli naručivanje, pa je možda i to razlog što sam tako dugo čekala.

----------


## Jasenka

Sve Vas pozdravljam ja prvi put pišem, iako sam do sad samo čitala postove naime imam problem mali ili veliki meni je ogroman, nemogu ostati trudna svaki savjet je dobro došao, Bila sam na konzultacijama za umjetnu kod doc.dr. Pavičić Baldini u IVF (pred mj dana) i napisala mi je što sve moram uraditi već sam puno toga obavila u ponedjeljak me u Sisku očekuje RTG HSG preko uputnice a sutra hormoni na rebru sve preko uputnice. Zanima me ovo za drugo mišljenje jel to može biti od bilo kojeg ginića ili mora biti baš od pojedinih, sa svim prikupljenim nalazima sam ubrzo gotova ovisi koliko se dugo čekaju hormoni. Ako netko zna molim Vas pomognite da znam, a i zanima me što dalje, nisam baš upučena u to sve mi je malo zbrčkano. Hvala .

----------


## ana 03

evo mene malo s trudničkom pppppprašinom...evo mojoj poznanici je pukno film zbog tog HSG-a i iz Petrove je presla u Merkur jel to gore rade samo svojim pacijentima.sto se mene tiče ja sam ga potpuno besplatno na uputnicu u 5mj u Sisku radila.sad ni oni više to ne rade.ja sam stalno u pokretu ma da sm na BO od punkcije.i sad su mi produžili do 3 mj.BO.ako sam doma gnjezdim se od kreveta do kreveta...neku vecer je billa velika frka jel me žuč uhvatio boliti i to je nešto ufff,nadam se da moj miš to nije osjetio.inače nit mučnina ništa-osim malo spavanja popodne...nešto je ovo naše dijete mirno  :Razz:

----------


## Glossy

Tikki, trebam informacije o vađenju markera za HIV, sifilis itd. Mora li i MM vaditi? Gdje se vade i gdje se mogu naručiti?

Optimist, ukoliko ti je hitno, možeš i privatno vaditi-samo što to onda košta...

----------


## Dea2010

Nisam Tikki, ali da napišem barem dio odgovora.  :Smile:  Sve to mora raditi i tvoj muž (moj je uzeo uputnicu kod svog liječnika opće prakse). Radi se u Petrovoj 3 i nalazi budu za 10 dana. Kad sam je radila u 6mj nije se trebalo naručivati, a ako sad treba cure će ti sigurno napisati kako.

----------


## Optimist

Glossy, znam da mogu i privatno, ali mi nije hitno pa ću obaviti sve u Petrovoj. Samo sam se neugodno iznenadila zbog novouvedenog naručivanja (ne može telefonski, samo osobno i to u određeno vrijeme). Od narudžbe do vađenja hormona treba više od mjesec dana pa dok nalazi dođu, još duplo toliko! Žao mi je cura kojima je hitno, a nemaju love za privatno. Kad sam hormone vadila prije 1,5 g. uopće nije bila gužva i ne znam što sad kompliciraju. A na telefon se javljaju samo između 12 i 14 h i bolje je ako zoveš preko centrale. Eto, da i druge curke znaju ako im treba! E, da, ja imam uputnicu bez datuma od ove godine, a oni (ne znam kad) mijenjaju obrasce pa ćemo, možda, morati i po nove uputnice!

----------


## Optimist

> optimist, ja sam za hormone ovu jesen čekala rezultate preko 2 mjeseca (falilo im reagensa, pa su dio slali na rebro...) ma uglavnom, treba se na vrijeme naručiti.
> 
> Također se za markere, HIV i sifilis naručuje (čeka se oko mjesec dana), pa ako će nekom trebati info.


Hvala ti, Tikki! Bas sam napisala Glossy malo opširnije ako će nekom trebati!

----------


## mare41

Optimist, nažalost, komplikacije su zbog toga što nema novaca za reagense (limiti se smanjuju), a pogotovo je kraj godine koma za labose.

----------


## marina81

sad sam zvala bolnicu sve ok sutra transfer,ne mogu docekat

----------


## kriistiina

*marina81* bravo!!!! Želim ti svu sreću sutra, miruj, mazi trbuh....  :Smile:  Sretno!!!

----------


## Optimist

> Optimist, nažalost, komplikacije su zbog toga što nema novaca za reagense (limiti se smanjuju), a pogotovo je kraj godine koma za labose.


Katastrofa, znači recesija i tu! Ajde, dobro je da će nas ikako primiti! I to je nešto!

----------


## ljube

Ej Marina,bravo,super vijest!

----------


## taca70

Moja frendica je danas podigla naleze hormona, gotovi za 10 dana.

----------


## ptica1

> matahari hvala, zvala sam u Medikol a budem se još i okolo malo raspitala!
> 
> Što se tiče LH trakica i mjerenja bazalne temperature probali smo, doduše to je bilo prije nego sam saznala da mi ovulacija kasni i prije nego smo znali za njegov spermiogram. Palo mi je jučer na pamet odmah kupiti ponovo LH trakice i probati ponovo ovaj mjesec s njima, to i budem definitivno.
> Nisam jučer uspjela doć do svog ginekologa al nazvat ću ga danas da čujem što će on reći.
> I ne vjerujem da se stvarno nigdje po bolnicama ne radi rtg hsg na uputnicu?


Meni je dr na zadnjij kontroli u 11. mj napisala da je potreban HSG nisam ju pitala, a nije mi ni rekla dali RTG ili UZV. Meni je najjednostavnije i najbliže bilo napraviti uzv privatno u Osijeku kod dr Marković 1 200 kn i super je prošlo. Bitno da su jajovodi prohodni. Dobije se neki koktel sa apaurinom i jako dobro djeluje. Kada je počeo upuhivati tekućinu na tri puta osjetila sam bol ali je toliko kratka da sam pre zadovoljna iako sam se jako bojala i danima nisam spavala a noć prije togaa i taj dan kao da sam dobila neku snagu i nisam se ništa bojala jer sam samo mislila na to da će mi pomoći.

----------


## ptica1

Samo da se još nadovežem od koga god sam čula svi su mi rekli da se rtg HSG napušta jer je zastario i  ima preveliko zračenje.

----------


## nivesa

> Također se za markere,  (čeka se oko mjesec dana), pa ako će nekom trebati info.


ej ja bi trebala info!!!Pretpostavljam da si na Rebru radila tum.markere,meni su rekli da idem tamo ...sad me zanima da li možda imaš br od labosa gdje se to radi???tj gdje se moram naručit...??? :Confused:  :Grin: 
Ja sam bila prije 10-ak dana na Rebru za neke hormone od 2-4 dc a nisam bila naručena ,iako zahtjevaju ,uspjela sam namolit sestru da me primi ,jer kak ću se naručit ako nikad ne znam kad ću dobit???

----------


## Glossy

*Nivesa*, ja sam jednom davno prije cca 4,5 g. vadila tumorske biljege i u Petrovoj. Možda se još uvijek i tamo može.
*Dea2010*, hvala na odgovoru.  :Smile: 

Cure imam pitanje, dobila sam upute što sve moramo obaviti prije IVF-a, a između ostalog piše:*pregled, dodatna obrada i mišljenje ginekologa naše ustanove.* 
Kako da dođem do novog ginekologa u Petrovoj da mi da drugo mišljenje?  Bila sam na razgovoru i pregledu samo kod mojeg MPO dr-a.

----------


## taca70

Glossy, nema vise drugog misljenja, ukinuto prije barem pola godine.

----------


## Glossy

Taca70, hvala ti na odgovoru.

----------


## Vanchriban

Jutro žene!

Baš sam happy jer sam saznala da se rtg hsg radi u Sisku. Jučer sam zvala naručiti se ( što je isto malo debilno jer moram otprilike reći kad ću dobiti a da ne kažem da mi menga nije točna al ajde.) Uglavnom, nemaju još raspored za siječanj radi blagdana pa me sestra zamolila da je nazovem zadnji tjedan u ovom mjesecu da me naruči, tel. 044 553 217 ako će još kome trebati. Laknulo mi je stvarno što ću preko uputnice to napraviti.
Što se tiče ovih drugih pretraga,danas sam poslala muža po uputnice za oboje za markere, hiv i ostalo što se treba kao i uputnicu za psihologa.
Jel se rade na kraju sve ove krvne pretrage u Petrovoj 3 ili ne? I nisam shvatila da li se na to može doći samo ovako ili se treba i za to naručiti? Jeste vadile možda odmah i krvnu grupu ili oni naprave i tu pretragu po defaultu uz ovo ostalo?
Kakve sam sreće, napravit ću rtg hsg i onda mi nalaz neće važiti ako je istina da je to zastarjela metoda i da je ukidaju...

ptica1, kakav koktel s apaurinom si dobila? to bi trebala biti anestezija neka ili što? koliko sam shvatila ne daju ništa protiv bolova ili ja krivo kopčam taj postupak?

----------


## ptica1

Vanchriban, u nalazu mi piše zahvat obavljen pod opća analgezijom tj, apaurin, analgin i još nešto ne sjećam se sada naziva. T je ujedno za opuštanje i protiv bolova. To sam dobila u venu

----------


## tlatincica

*Jasenka* dobro nam došla!  :Smile: 
Jesi uspjela obaviti hormone? Taca je već rekla da drugo mišljenje više nije potrebno, pa se pitam tko te na to uputio? Ili to samo piše na papiru  :Wink: 

*Marina81* kako je prošao transfer? Daj detalje (hihihi)

----------


## marina81

Kaze biolog da je zadovoljan 3 je smrznio 1 je bila nezrela,2 je vratio kaze da se nada dobrom ishodu,a sad ne znam htjela bi u to vjerovat ali ne ide mi ,bila je samnom cura koja je po četvrti put i svaki put su zadovoljni a ono ništa.

----------


## tlatincica

Eh, *marina81*, hoće li ili neće to je lutrija koju svi mi ovdje igramo.
Ali moraš igrati da dobiješ!
Ti si odigrala, sad čekamo rezultate  :Smile:  Puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ ti šaljem da bude dobitna igra!

----------


## Dhea

[QUOTE=Vanchriban;1770511]
Jel se rade na kraju sve ove krvne pretrage u Petrovoj 3 ili ne? I nisam shvatila da li se na to može doći samo ovako ili se treba i za to naručiti? Jeste vadile možda odmah i krvnu grupu ili oni naprave i tu pretragu po defaultu uz ovo ostalo?
QUOTE]
sve rade u zavodu za transfuziju, petrova ulica
ja se nisam morala naručiti, samo onako došla
jednom ti izvade krv
krvna grupa i rh faktor gotovo za par dana, ostalo se čeka 10-ak dana

----------


## tikki

mi smo za krvne pretrage naručeni u petrovoj 3. Sestra nas je odmah upozorila da se po novom tamo naručuje, ali da kažemo da smo njihov pacijent i da to možda ubrza naručivanje. Nama je narudžba bila za mjesec dana, ali između su sad ovi blagdani, pa ne znam jel inače ide brže. U glavnom, naručiti se može osobno (od 10-15 čini mi se) uz uputnicu ili preporuku doktora (mi smo imali povijest bolesti); faxom ili mailom (treba im poslati presliku uputnice i osobne podatke, a obavijes o narudžbi se dobije faxom ili mailom). Informacije daju na telefon od 10-15, a broj nažalost nisam spremila ali sigurno ga se može dobiti preko centrale. E da, i od pol 12 do 12 je pauza pa se ne javljaju i ne naručuju (naše iskustvo, nigdje ne piše da je pauza). Nalazi bi trebali biti gotovi u roku 8 dana.

----------


## nivesa

Haj curke!!!Tum.markeri CA 125 i CA 19-9.......da li znate za šta je to točno?????I da došli neki nalazi...
štitnjača T4 110,9    T3 2,1   TSH  2,3   jel to ok ili kaj???pliz help

----------


## visibaba

> Haj curke!!!Tum.markeri CA 125 i CA 19-9.......da li znate za šta je to točno?????


CA-125 _"Povišene vrijednosti nađene su i kod nekih dobroćudnih bolesti - endometrioza, ciste jajnika, upala jajnika i jajovoda, upala potrbušnice i akutne upale gušterače. "_

CA 19-9 _"Povišene vrijednosti su moguće i kod nezloćudnih bolesti (šećerna bolest, ciroza, hepatitis, cistična fibroza)."_ 

Vise o tumorskim markerima imas ovdje.

Mene su npr. slali vaditi ca-125 kad sam imala veliku cistu na jajniku.




> I da došli neki nalazi...
> štitnjača T4 110,9 T3 2,1 TSH 2,3 jel to ok ili kaj???pliz help


trebala bi napisati i referentne vrijednosti da bi ti eventualno netko mogao prokomentirati nalaze.

----------


## tlatincica

*Trudnice*  :Klap: 
Osijek
Sanjička
Zrinkič
Sela (počasni član- švercerica)
Mazica79
Mala26
Ana03
Nana_banana
rajvos
Suzzie2

*Čekalice bete*  :Heart: 
marina81

*Pikalice*  :Heart: 
čekamo slijedeću (dobitnu) godinu
*
Prirodni ciklus IVF/ AIH*  :Heart: 
Dea2010 (prirodni ciklus IVF)

*Čekalice termina, pregleda i koječega*  :Heart: 
01/11 Bab
01/10 Dona
01/11 martina3108
01/11 Pinny
01/11 Sanja1
01/11 Taca70
01/11 tikki
02/11 Plavuša007
02/11 TrudyC
03/11 Kriistiina
03/11 Snekica
04/11 Glossy
04/11 nety
Angel71
Dariaaa
Dhea
Jasenka
ljube
mare77
mimi81
Nivesa
ptica1
tlatincica
Vanchriban
Visibaba
Zauzeta
zvončica1976

----------


## nivesa

visibaba hvala za info...referentne vrijednosti??jel to isto na nalazu???Ako je onda je po tome ok.Koliko sam ja uspijela pročitat to sve skupa

----------


## nivesa

imam opet pitanjce....da li povišena temperatura utječe na nalaze kod tih tum.markera????

----------


## sanja1

Nivesa referentne vrijednosti su uvijek na nalazu,super znači štitnjača ti je ok :Yes: .Ovo za temperaturu neznam ali sumnjam da bi ona mogla utjecati na tumorske markere.

----------


## nivesa

jedino kaj mi nije jasno to što mi je na prvom nalazu tsh(4dmc)povišen(5,2) a na ovom je ok(2,3)

----------


## Dea2010

Nažalost moj folikulić puknuo prije punkcije te je i ovaj mjesec propao.  :Sad: 
Svima drugima želim više sreće!

----------


## tlatincica

Ajoj Dea žao mi je  :Sad: 
Koliko prije punkcije si bila na zadnjem uzv-u?
Koji su planovi za dalje?

----------


## ValaMala

Bok cure, ja sam relativno nova na forumu, ali se već oko 6 mjeseci bavim MPO pričom. Na VV smo i upravo u klomifenskom postupku za ciljane odnose (zadnja folikulometrija će biti u četvrtak, pa štoperica).

Jedna od osnovnih pretraga da bi se radila inseminacija ili se išlo na ciljane odnose je HSG. Bez toga doista nema smisla ići u to. Nije stvar samo u tome što ako su jajovodi začepljeni neće biti začeća, nego još gore, puno je veća mogućnost za izvanmateričnu trudnoću, a ne znam tko bi se igrao s tako nečim... ionako imamo problema na ovom području i zadnje što nam treba je da ostanemo bez jajnika i sl. 

Meni su također preporučili ultrazvučni HSG i išla sam u IVF polikliniku. Jako sam se bojala te pretrage jer sam od dosta cura čula da im je bila prestrašna. Na kraju je bila prestrašna, no još gore, neuspješna. Doktorica nikako nije mogla proći kroz grlić maternice instrumentima, a to je dio procedure koji nikada nije problematičan, a još manje bolan. Toliko je boljelo da sam se skoro onesvijestila, krvi ko u priči i na koncu je odustala. Odmah nas je uputila u Medikol jer oni imaju kao više instrumenata, tamo se radi rtg HSG i lakše je, bla bla... 

U Medikolu me takvu izmrcvarenu primila najdivnija doktorica na svijetu, dr. Amila Filipović i na stolu sam provela užasnih pola sata pikanja, prodiranja, probavanja... zvali su druge doktore, pa sestre, pa nosili instrumente i na koncu nisu uspjeli ništa napraviti. Kad sam se digla sa stola ispod mene je bila lokva krvi, a o boli vam ne mogu ni pričati, nikad u životu nisam osjetila tako nešto. Koji jad, nakon svega toga, ništa!

Doktorica me uputila na histeroskopiju i laparoskopiju i to sam obavila u ob Zabok (svaka čast!). Uglavnom, ispada da mi je cerviks okrenut malo prema gore i da je bila kao neka "stepenica" koja je blokirala prolaz tvrdim instrumentima. To su malo pobrusili i napravili drilling jajnika, pošto su policistični. U sklopu pretrage je napravljena i prohodnost jajovoda i ispada da su čisti ko sunce. 

I eto, nakon toliko muke, uz prikupljanje naporne dokumentacije, hormoni, itd. evo me konačno u prvom "postupku". Trebala sam ići na aih, ali pošto se menga poklopila s božićnim praznicima, doktor se odlučio na ovo, a ako ne uspije u siječnju aih.

Oprostite na velikom postu, zapravo sam htjela reći da nikako ne zaobilazite HSG. Nekim curama to bude bolna pretraga, ali nekima je skroz ok. Moje HSG iskustvo i je totalno nesvakidašnje, tako da se toga nitko ne treba bojati.

Sretno svima!

----------


## Dea2010

Zadnji uzv u petak u 8 ujutro - folikul bio 17x16,5, štoperica u 21, rečeno mi da dođem u 7.15 ujutro, ali dr se pojavio u skoro 8.30 i konstatirao da folikula više nema. Možda ga ne bi bilo ni u 7.15 ujutro, ali bar ne bih bila ljuta na naš zdravstveni sustav. Probat ću se u 1 mjesecu naručiti u LJubljanu kod dr Reša, pa kad već idem na stimulaciju nek barem oplode sve stanice koje punktiraju. Do tada ću se probat malo odmoriti od svega i skoncentrirati na blagdansko veselje. 
Svima želim puno sreće i što skoriji uspjeh, i malo ranije sve najbolje za Božić i u 2011. godini. Nadam se da će svima na ovom forumu sljedeća godina donijeti najdragocijenijji dar od svih!  :Smile:

----------


## ZAUZETA

*Jasenka*,  nadam se da je HSG prošao uredno.  Jesi išla na uputnicu i pod kojom šifrom? Šta su ti rekli? I ja sam išla u sisačkoj bolnici na HSG pred par godina,  bilo je bolno ali relativno brzo.
* Ana03*,  od kuda to da se više HSG u SK  ne radi na uputnicu,  to  je novo?
*Dea2010* :Love: ,  žao  mi je, potpuno razumijem,  i ja sam odustala od RH baš zbog toga,  i ja hoću da oplode sve punktirano.  
*ValaMala*,  svaka čast na duranju :Love: .  Sva sam se stresla.  Meni ni u pola nije bilo tako strašno,  a opet mi je to jedno od groznijih iskustava.

----------


## Jasenka

Bila danas na HSG RTG u Sisku ne da je bolilo nego sam plakala vrištala i molila da to vade iz mene, to je nepodnošljiva bol i to dugo traje, to treba zakonom zabraniti da rade bez anestezije ja sam padala u nesvjest. Jednostavno nemogu vjerovati da to rade bez injekcija ja sam mislila da boli ali ovako ni u ludilu, nebi to ponovila za sve na svjetu bez anestezije ja jednostavno nisam mogla izdržati, cure svaka čast koje su to podnjele stoječki ja sam mislila da se raspadam od boli vjerujte cijela me bolnica čula, nisam mogla doći k sebi nekoliko sati. Vjerujem da ne boli sve jednako i da je vjerovatno razlika od doktora do doktora koji radi ali ovo je bilo jednostavno nepodnošljivo, plakala sam kao dijete. Sva sreća nalazi su mi odlični jer da moram ponoviti nema šanse bez potpune anestezije ni slučajno. 
Sad je već vremenski dosta prošlo a ja sam dobila temperaturu boli me još uvjek i imam krvarenje neznam kada će to proći.

----------


## Jasenka

> *Jasenka*,  nadam se da je HSG prošao uredno.  Jesi išla na uputnicu i pod kojom šifrom? Šta su ti rekli? I ja sam išla u sisačkoj bolnici na HSG pred par godina,  bilo je bolno ali relativno brzo.
> * Ana03*,  od kuda to da se više HSG u SK  ne radi na uputnicu,  to  je novo?
> *Dea2010*,  žao  mi je, potpuno razumijem,  i ja sam odustala od RH baš zbog toga,  i ja hoću da oplode sve punktirano.  
> *ValaMala*,  svaka čast na duranju.  Sva sam se stresla.  Meni ni u pola nije bilo tako strašno,  a opet mi je to jedno od groznijih iskustava.


U Sisku rade na uputnicu ja bila danas ali toplo preporučam ne ići tamo ni u ludilu ja to nebi ponovila ni za išta na svijetu privatno i tražiti anesteziju pa koliko košta da košta ovo nije humano, sestre su odlične ali bol i ne dobiješ ništa protiv bolova osim voltarena to ja popijem kad me boli trepavica. U operacijskoj sali ti to stavljaju u tebe i ne trzaju na tvoju bol i onda te voze u drugu zgradu po dvorištu bolnice osjetiš svaku rupu u asfaltu a to je u tebi, ja saam taman mislila da me je boljelo najviše kad su stavljali i da je to to a ono jok tek sljedi najgore kad te prebacuju iz kreveta na rengen i kad počnu raditi kontrast e tad tek bolii ja sam mislila da umirem od bolova, vrištala sam od boli, čula me cijela bolnica.  Tako su ponavljali jedno 3 puta. Proklinjala sam što nisam išla privatno i platila anesteziju jer oni se prema ženama odnose kao da su stvari, da ja njih vidim da probaju tu bol, Svaka Vam čast svima koje su to prošle i onima koje nije boljelo dok nama ostalima nebi to da ponove za ništa na svijetu.

----------


## ljube

A joj draga Jasenka,pa toje stvrno prestrašno,nemam riječi za to.
Pa zašto si baš morala raditi HSG RTG,meni je bio dovoljan i sono HSG?

----------


## Sela

Ja sam cula da HSG boli cure koje imaju neprohodne jajovode i ciji nalaz nije uredan pa sam zabezeknuta i zgrozena tvojim iskustvom.
Vjerujem ti da te boljelo i strasno mi tesko bilo citati ovo sto si pisala.Ali opet sve je individualno.Ja sam prosla kroz HSG kao beba,doduse bila sam
na UZV HSG privat ali bez anestezije.Doslovce nisam osjetila NISTA,skakljanje dok se kontrast probijao kroz jajovode i smijala sam se pricajuci
sa doktoricom jer sam isto panicno trazila nesto protiv bolova cim sam usla u ordinaciju zbog lose reputacije HSGa.
Prije pretrage procitala sam sve sto se dalo o HSG i umirala od straha,a nesto najdivnije je kad unatoc panici shvatis da si prosao zacudo jako dobro.
To je moje iskustvo,mozda je jedinstveno koliko vidim.Ajde tu sam bila blagoslovljena jer mi je prag boli dosta lelujav.
Draga *Jasenka* nadam se da ce ti ubrzo sve proci i da ces se oporaviti od svega.Pozz

----------


## ValaMala

*Jasenka*, užasno mi je žao sbog tvog iskustva, ali nažalost znam o čemu pričaš. Meni su rekli da popijem ketonal sat vremena prije pretrage. Koja smijurija! Zamisli prvo pola sata mrcvarenja u jednoj klinici, pa vožnju do druge i opet samo još gore u drugoj s iskusnim doktorima... Ponekad mislim da će se neke sljedeće generacije okretati i gledati ovaj naš period kao što mi gledamo na puštanje krvi srednjeg vijeka ili lobotomije... 

Frendica mi je nedavno bila na puknciji isto pod normabel-voltaren koktelom (i transferu, ali nije uspjelo) i toliko joj je strašno bilo da još uvijek ne može doći k sebi. Ja čekam na postupke aih na VV, no sve sam više uvjerena da ću preći negdje drugdje ako ćemo morati na ivf/icsi. Gledam cure tamo gore nakon punkcija, neke doslovce ne mogu hodati... 

Drži se, draga, ja sam krvarila 5 dana (i to dosta jako), pusti neka sve zacijeli, duh i tijelo...

----------


## ptica1

Jasenka, jako mi je žao što si imala takvo iskustvo, sada mi nije žao 1200 kn što sam dala privatno i to napravila (iako ni to ne mora uvjek biti točno, ako platiš da te drugačije gledaju). Umetanje instrumenata nisam ni osjetila a kada mi je ubrizgavao kontrast i imala bol sestra je bila uz mene. Da moram ponovno odmah bi išla bez predomišljanja kos istog dr.

----------


## Vanchriban

Čitam ovo o Sisku i definitivno više nisam oduševljena činjenicom da idem tamo na rtg hsg iako se ne plaća.
Zanima me još jedna stvar, koja je konkretno razlika između rtg hsg-a i uzv hsg-a te gdje se radi ovaj drugi?
I da li mogu recimo otići na uzv hsg, da li je taj nalaz također ispravan?

Nisam baš financijski u mogućnosti iskeširat 1650 kn za Medikol al zlo mi je cijelo jutro od kad sam pročitala Jasenkin post pri pomisli da idem na tu pretragu u Sisak. Čak sam zvala Zabok i rekli su mi da rade rtg hsg samo svojim pacjenticama, vanjske ne uzimaju.

----------


## ptica1

Jasenka, zaboravila sam te pitati dali piješ antibiotike? Ja sam 5 dana pila Hiramicin svakih 12 sati i krvarila samo dan i pol iako je rekao da bi mogla i duže jer je kateter jedva ugurao jer mi je grlić maternice jako suh.

----------


## ptica1

Vanchriban, ja sam radila u Osijeku gore sam navela cijenu i koliko sam ja upoznata postupak je isti tj umetanje katetera i puštanje kontrasta u 3 navrata jedina razlika je u tome dali je slika rtg ili uzv i što je kod rtg veliko zračenje, a kod uzv ga nema. Iapravite me ako griješim.

----------


## Vanchriban

Cijena u Osijeku i ovo u Medikolu u Zagrebu bi me ispalo jednako kad si platim put do Osijeka  :Smile:  Ali kažem, stvarno mi više nije svejedno iako nekog boli a nekog ne koliko čujem. Ovo iz Siska me stvarno isprepadalo do te mjere da ću si stvarno platiti tu pretragu privatno. 
Što se tiče razlike u postupcima zašto onda šalju još na rtg a zna se koliko zrači? Dobro je netko ovdje napisao da ove pretrage ispadaju nazadne i kao mučenje ljudi a bezveze.

----------


## ljube

> I da li mogu recimo otići na uzv hsg, da li je taj nalaz također ispravan?


Vanchriban,meni je bez problema priznat nalaz uzv hsg-a,a radila sam ga u polikl.Škvorc i bilo je bezbolno.

----------


## Vanchriban

ljube slala te doktorica Baldani na rtg hsg a ti si napravila ultrazvučni ili te slala odmah na uzv hsg?
Meni je napisala rtg hsg i sad me zanima što će biti ako se pojavim s nalazom od uzv hsg-a?

----------


## ljube

Vanchriban,ovako,na konzult. me dr.P-B pitala da li sam radila hsg,ja sam joj dala nalaz uzv hsg-a i to je bilo uredu.
Taj uzv hsg sam odradila bila još kad mi je trebao za inseminacije,e sad ne znam da li ćeš ti u Petovoj morati na inseminaciju ili ideš 
u stimulirani postupak?

----------


## Vanchriban

Meni je ovo bio prvi susret s dr. Baldani i poslala me na tu pretragu. Planira prvo ciljane prirodne pokušaje ( znači uz folikulometriju) a ako to ne uspije nakon nekih tri puta da bi išli probat inseminacijom.
Zato te i pitam jel te ona slala ili si na svoju ruku otišla na uzv a ne na rtg. Defakto čini se da oba nalaza jednako vrijede

----------


## ValaMala

> Cijena u Osijeku i ovo u Medikolu u Zagrebu bi me ispalo jednako kad si platim put do Osijeka  Ali kažem, stvarno mi više nije svejedno iako nekog boli a nekog ne koliko čujem. Ovo iz Siska me stvarno isprepadalo do te mjere da ću si stvarno platiti tu pretragu privatno. 
> Što se tiče razlike u postupcima zašto onda šalju još na rtg a zna se koliko zrači? Dobro je netko ovdje napisao da ove pretrage ispadaju nazadne i kao mučenje ljudi a bezveze.



Ultrazvučni hsg ti rade u IVF poliklinici i mislim da je cijena oko 1200kn, ali nisam sigurna. Na Medikolu rade rtg., ali ja sam čula da to danas više nije neko katastrofalno zračenje kao što je nekad bilo, cure nakon toga normalno idu u postupke i sve bude ok, tako da mislim da su ova plašenja nekakvim abnormalnim zračenjima bablje priče. A opet, ako možeš birati, naravno da ćeš izabrati nešto gdje te uopće ne ozrače, pa kako god to malo bilo, jelda?  :Smile: 

S druge strane, također sam čula da rtg daje mnogo preciznije rezultate. Uglavnom, mene je Lučinger odmah slao na ultrazvučni hsg, valjda postoji razlog zašto on to preferira...

Što se boli tiče, to je tako individualno. Vidiš moju priču, stravična bol, 2 neuspjela pokušaja, boljelo je toliko a da uopće nisam ni došla do dijela gdje stavljaju kontrast. Neke druge cure kažu da nisu ni osjetile. Mislim da ti je najbolji savjet da to ne odgađaš, nego stisneš zube i jednostavno obaviš. Ja sam se jako bojala, ali sam nekako nastojala misliti na to da su tu pretragu preživjele tisuće i tisuće žena, pa valjda onda mogu i ja. S bebicom na pameti bude nekako lakše.  :Wink:

----------


## Vanchriban

Evo me s telefona s poliklinikom Škvorc, kod njih je uzv hsg 900 kn što mi je više nego prihvatljiv iznos. Idem sad još nazvat svog ginekologa da mi da objašnjenje za jednu i drugu metodu, nisam luda za snimanjem rentgenom ako nije nužno, odvagnuću svakako još sve.

----------


## ljube

Vanchriban,naravno da nisam išla na svoju ruku na hsg,ali s obzirom da sam prije Petrove bila u postupku inseminacija 
napravila sam i tu pretragu kod svog dr.,a dr.P je sve to odrađeno priznala.
Koliko sam shvatila većina dr.priznaje nalaz uzv hsg-a pa stvarno ne znam da li neki automatizmom napišu rtg hsg ili baš na 
njemu inzistiraju.

----------


## matahari

mislim, nisam sigurna, da poliklinika sunce radi uzv hsg i da je cijena 600-700 kn. mislim, opet nisam sigurna, da ga neki rade s kontrastom, a neki s fiziološkom, pa možda se treba i o tome raspitati. tako su barem meni rekli!




> Evo me s telefona s poliklinikom Škvorc, kod njih je uzv hsg 900 kn što mi je više nego prihvatljiv iznos. Idem sad još nazvat svog ginekologa da mi da objašnjenje za jednu i drugu metodu, nisam luda za snimanjem rentgenom ako nije nužno, odvagnuću svakako još sve.

----------


## Jasenka

> Jasenka, zaboravila sam te pitati dali piješ antibiotike? Ja sam 5 dana pila Hiramicin svakih 12 sati i krvarila samo dan i pol iako je rekao da bi mogla i duže jer je kateter jedva ugurao jer mi je grlić maternice jako suh.


Ne pijem antibiotike, ali i dalje pijem tablete protiv bolova, a sad sam i temperaturu dobila neznam jer je to i drugima tako.

----------


## ptica1

Jasenka, meni je dr iz mjera predostrožnosti prepisao antibiotike baš zbog toga da ne bi došlo do neke infekcije.

----------


## ValaMala

> Ne pijem antibiotike, ali i dalje pijem tablete protiv bolova, a sad sam i temperaturu dobila neznam jer je to i drugima tako.


Ja sam isto imala temperaturu + krvarenje. Veliki je to šok za organizam. Utopli se i pokušaj odmarati

----------


## visibaba

> Čitam ovo o Sisku i definitivno više nisam oduševljena činjenicom da idem tamo na rtg hsg iako se ne plaća.


*Vanchriban*, ma to s boli je jako, jako individualno! Ja sam radila rtg hsg (ne u Sisku :Grin: ) i proslo je potpuno bezbolno, nalaz uredan.

*Jasenka*, kakav je tvoj nalaz?, obzirom da pises da te tako jako boljelo?
Dobro je vec netko spomenuo da je cesto uz neprohodne jajovode pretraga bolnija.




> Zanima me još jedna stvar, koja je konkretno razlika između rtg hsg-a i uzv hsg-a te gdje se radi ovaj drugi?


mislim da ti je ptica1 dobro odgovorila da je razlika samo u nacinu snimanja. i prije nekoliko godina kad sam ja radila HSG definitivno je bio stav da je rtg hsg pouzdaniji, tako da sam ja u biti samoinicijativno isla na taj rtg, jer sam zeljela sto tocniji nalaz.




> Što se boli tiče, to je tako individualno. Vidiš  moju priču, stravična bol, 2 neuspjela pokušaja, boljelo je toliko a da  uopće nisam ni došla do dijela gdje stavljaju kontrast.


*ValaMala* tvoja situacija je bila jako, jako specificna i velika vecina zena nece imati problem koji si ti imala pa im taj dio ni nece biti (toliko) bolan.

----------


## ValaMala

[/QUOTE]*ValaMala* tvoja situacija je bila jako, jako specificna i velika vecina zena nece imati problem koji si ti imala pa im taj dio ni nece biti (toliko) bolan.[/QUOTE]

To je istina. Prolazak katetera kroz grlić je ženama inače sasvim bezbloan. Uglavnom kažu da je to poput papa testa, malo neugodno i to je to. Nadam se da je sada nakon operacije to malo prohodnije kod mene. Jako se bojim AIH-a koji mi slijedi upravo zbog toga. Grozna mi je pomisao da dođemo do trenutka kada trebaju napraviti inseminaciju, pa sve propadne jer ne uspiju proći kroz grlić. No, treba misliti pozitivno...  :Wink:  

Sutra mi je zadnja folikulometrija i dr. će odrediti kada uzimam štopericu, pa ciljani odnosi i tko zna, tko zna, možda upali...

----------


## Vanchriban

Drage moje Petrovke,

želim Vam svima sretan i blagoslovljen Božić i da idući čekamo sa svojima bebačima  :Smile:

----------


## Mali Mimi

U vezi HSG-a neki dr. inzistiraju upravo na rtg-u zato što je precizniji, znam jedan slučaj da je žena otišla privatno i napravila taj HSG (koji je čini mi se puno bezbolniji) i dr. joj je rekao da bi trebalo napraviti i ovaj drugi jer kao nije toliko precizan a pokušavali su duže vrijeme  prirodnim putem.
Ja sam napravila rtg HSG i bilo mi je stvarno dosta bolno iskustvo ali mislim da mi je dr. dao lokalnu anesteziju u maternicu tako da nije toliko dugo bolilo...a isto su me tako vozali iz zgrade u zgradu na onim kolicima i seljakali na stol.
Sve u svemu mislim da su me kasnije punkcije bez anestezije više bolile od tog.
Možda da provjerite sa svojom dr. oko HSG-a prije nego platite privatno!

----------


## mimi81

Drage moje!
Pošto za Božić neću biti blizu interneta, želim vam već sada sretan Božić i da sljedeći slavimo s našim bebama!
Pusa svima

----------


## kriistiina

Drage moje Petrovke,


Vama i Vašim obiteljima želim sretan i blagoslovljen Božić i da dogodine svoje bebe držimo u naručju... Sve Vas puno volim ....   :Heart:

----------


## sanja1

Drage moje cure,želim vam svima sretan Božić i suuuper sretnu 2011.,svima nama koje još čekamo da i dočekamo svoje smotuljke,onima koje su trudne da im bude školski do kraja a onima koje su već mame,možda još po jedno ako žele :Grin: .Sve vas voli vaša Sanja :Wink: .

----------


## tlatincica

Drage moje Petrofke,
svim trudnicama, čekalicama i tužnicama želim sretan Božić! 
Svima vam/ nam želim slijedeći Božić u proširenom obiteljskom izdanju!

Marina čekamo tvoju betu!

Svima šaljem veliki zagrljaj!  :Love:

----------


## pinny

Drage moje,

svima zelim sretan i blagoslovljen Bozic!  :Heart:

----------


## ljube

Drage Petrofke,

želim Vam sretan Božić!

----------


## marina81

Idem vadit betu 30.12,a vec sam polako luda.Želim vam svima sretan i blagoslovljen boŽiĆ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Bab

Svim mojim dragim Petrovkama, Petrovcima i počasnim članovima želim jedan jako sretan Božić...da nam trudnice dočekaju svoje beboline bez ikakvih problema, a mi čekalice da dočekamo svoje toliko željene plusiće, crtice i debele bete.

Svima Vam šaljem puse i zagrljaje !!!

----------


## nivesa

Drage moje žlim vam _sretan i blagoslovljen Božić!!!!!!_

----------


## Sela

Svima kojima nisam cestitala,sretan Bozic i puno puno roda zelimo..!!!!!!

----------


## visibaba

Drage Petrovke, zelim vam sretan Bozic  :Love:

----------


## nana_banana

Svima Sretan i blagoslovljen Božić! Nek Vam se ostvare sve želje, a ponajviše da sljedeći Božić dočekate sa svojim bebačima u naručju.

----------


## Vanchriban

U dilemi sam sad...

U nedjelju navečer sam primjetila sukrvicu u sluzi, znači dolazi mi menga. Jučer ujutro isto krvava i obilnija sluz, počinje za pravo jel. Nazovem Polikliniku Škvorc i naručim se na uzv hsg 05.01. Poslije odem na wc i nema ničega, sluz normalne boje, cijeli dan ni kapi krvi!! I jutros mi za pravo krene menga. I sad neznam dal da zovem tamo i provjerim dal da svejedno dođem na uzv hsg jer mi bude 9 dc na taj dan.
Također, to je zadnji dan da je doktor tamo pa ide na go. Ako sada to ne obavim moram čekat idući ciklus.
I sad si mislim dal mi je to prerano za hsg ako bude 9 dc a ne 10? Neznam dal da zovem tamo i provjeravam il što.

----------


## taca70

Vanchriban, nemas nikakvog razloga za brigu, to je vise nego ok.

----------


## Jasenka

*Jasenka*, kakav je tvoj nalaz?, obzirom da pises da te tako jako boljelo?
Dobro je vec netko spomenuo da je cesto uz neprohodne jajovode pretraga bolnija.

Nalaz RTG HSG odličan jajovodi prohodni sve u najboljem redu da nemože biti bolje, tako da ovo da boli jako kad su zaćepljeni kod mene nije imalo veze, mene je boljelo, a sve je super. Možda sam jako osjetljiva na bol neznam što drugo mogu reći.

----------


## suzzie2

Drage moje, moja trudnoća nažalost završila pobačajem. Nakon svega, fizički sam ok, samo srce jako boli  :Crying or Very sad: .

Zbog toga vas malo napuštam jer preteško mi je ovdje, ali i dalje mislim na vas. Velika pusa svim starim i novim petrovkama, a posebno onima koje su u siječnju spremaju u postupak  :Kiss:

----------


## taca70

Ah suzzie2, ne mogu uopce izraziti koliko si me rastuzila. Pitala sam se sta je s tobom i kako je prosao 1.UZV. Iskreno se nadam da ces se brzo oporaviti i da si ipak blizu svoje srece. Drzi se.

----------


## pinny

Suzzie2 jako mi je zao i nadam se da ces skupiti snage da prebrodis ove dane i nastavis dalje.  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## Bab

Suzzie2, nemam uopće riječi  :Crying or Very sad:  :Crying or Very sad: ...užasno mi je žao što morate kroz sve ovo prolaziti...zbilja nije fer :Evil or Very Mad: ...

Želim ti da i psihički dođeš k sebi što prije i da nastavite svoju borbu kad budete potpuno spremni.
Šaljem ti jedan veliki  :Love: . Drž' se draga !!!

----------


## kriistiina

suzzie2 jako mi je žao...   :Crying or Very sad:  :Crying or Very sad: ....

----------


## kriistiina

marina javi nam betu! Držim fige  :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## mimi81

Draga Suzzie2 ja sam ostala  :Shock: ! Strašno mi je žao što moraš to prolaziti. Drži mi se i pusa velika ko neboder. :Love:

----------


## ivica_k

> Drage moje, moja trudnoća nažalost završila pobačajem. Nakon svega, fizički sam ok, samo srce jako boli .
> 
> Zbog toga vas malo napuštam jer preteško mi je ovdje, ali i dalje mislim na vas. Velika pusa svim starim i novim petrovkama, a posebno onima koje su u siječnju spremaju u postupak


draga suzzie2, jako mi je žao...a tako je lijepo krenulo :Love:

----------


## ljube

Suzzie2 strašno mi je žao što je tako završilo :Crying or Very sad: ,
drži se draga i što prije oporavi :Love:

----------


## sanja1

Suzzie srećo neopisivo mi je žao :Heart:  :Love: ,znam da si ti snažna žena i da ćeš  se oporavit i krenut s nama u nove pokušaje,a kad tad uspjet će.

----------


## marina81

Cure moja dobila sam betu 2000 je šta kažete?u pon.idem na ultrazvuk

----------


## kriistiina

Marina superrrrrrrrr!!!!!!!!!!  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Klap: 

Mogli bi biti blizanci... Jao, čestitam od srca!!!   :Zaljubljen:

----------


## marina81

Hvala Kristina,vjerujm mi da još sam u šoku ne mogu vjerovat,kad sam vidjela betu skoro se srušila.sva sreca da nisam ja išla po nju u bolnicu supruga poslala.

----------


## ljube

Marina draga i ovdje ti ČESTITAM!!! :Very Happy: 
Sam ti rekla da je to to :Heart:

----------


## tlatincica

Suzzie, teško mi je i zamisliti kako ti je. Razumijem tvoj odmak. Nadam se da ćeš se brzo oporaviti i krenuti dalje, bilo to u Petrovoj ili negdje drugdje.

Marina, čestitam od srca!

----------


## visibaba

ajme suzzie, uzasno mi je zao :Crying or Very sad: 
samo sam se sledila kad sam procitala.

znam da nema rijeci utjehe; saljem ti zagrljaj :Love:

----------


## sanja1

Marina čestitam :Klap: ,vuf kolika beta :Very Happy: .

----------


## tlatincica

Drage Petrofke i Petrofci,

želim vam svima bolju Novu godinu. *
Novim roditeljima* zdravu i sretnu djecu. *
Trudnicama* bezbrižne i lake trudnoće. *
Trudilicama* sreću da stignemo prve dvije kategorije. *
Tužnicama* da se pridruže trudilicama.
Svim *hrabricama*  :Love: 

Ja osobno, iako svjesna da jedan vikend neće promijeniti ništa, jedva čekam da bar simbolično završi ova godina puna borbe, strahova, padova i neuspjeha, kako mojih tako i tuđih. Kao kruna ove godine, moj današnji  dan je bio ispunjen razočaranjem, tugom, strahom i bespomoći, sa tek tračcima nade.

Sigurna sam da noćas neće biti najluđa noć za nas, ali se nadamo novoj snazi. Isto želim i vama. 
I nadam se, iskreno se nadam, da će ovo biti zadnji Božić i zadnji doček Nove godine u osnovnom izdanju naše obitelji.

I dozvolite,
Sretnu Novu godinu želim Petrofcima: *sestrama* Ireni, Sanji i Ivi, *sestrama* na CEFu i naravno, *našim liječnicima*. 

Nadam se da će u slijedećoj godini pasti restrikcije u liječenju neplodnosti kako bi nas naši liječnici razvezanih ruku mogli liječiti primjereno svjetskim standardima.

*Sretna vam 2011. godina!*

----------


## sanja1

Tlatincice sve si rekla,mogu te samo potpisat :Grin: .SRETNA NOVA GODINA!!! :Heart:  :Heart:  :Heart:

----------


## marina81

Cure sretna nova godina i sve najbolje!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Sela

> Drage Petrofke i Petrofci,
> 
> želim vam svima bolju Novu godinu. *
> Novim roditeljima* zdravu i sretnu djecu. *
> Trudnicama* bezbrižne i lake trudnoće. *
> Trudilicama* sreću da stignemo prve dvije kategorije. *
> Tužnicama* da se pridruže trudilicama.
> Svim *hrabricama* 
> 
> ...


Potpisujem sve ovo,ne znam tko bi mogao ovo bolje izreci!!!Bravo *Tlatincice*,tako sam ponosna sto vas sve poznajem!
Svima potrebitima zelim srecu,srecu,srecu!!!!!! :Heart:  :Heart:

----------


## visibaba

*Tlatincice* savrseno si sve rekla  :Love: 
Svima sretna nova godina  :Heart:

----------


## ValaMala

Bok curke, jedno pitanje. Htjela bih se naručiti kod nekog doktora u Petrovoj za ivf. Naime, prije nešto manje od pola godine krenula sam kod dr. Lučingera na VV, no kako je on otišao, trenutno sam kod dr. Alebića. Upravo smo imali klomifenski ciklus + ciljani odnosi (test radim za kojih 8 dana), a plan je ići na nekoliko inseminacija ako ovo nije uspjelo. E sad, razmišljajući unaprijed, ako dođe do toga da moramo na ivf, ne želim to raditi na VV, pa me zanima kako ide procedura u Petrovoj. 

Koga trebam nazvati, treba li se dogovoriti kod nekog određenog doktora (ako da, koga preporučujete?) i koliko se čeka na razgovor, te onda na postupak?

Puno hvala na informacijama unaprijed! Svima želim da prije nego završi ova godina zagrlite svoje bebice!

----------


## taca70

Tlatincice, tko te ne bi potpisao i  :Klap: .
Cure, sretno u NG.
ValaMala, nazoves 4604-723 i narucis se kod nekog od dr., tko vec ima prvi slobodan termin. Cekanje na razgovor ovisi kod koga si, 2-4tj.

----------


## ValaMala

Hvala *taca70*, a što se tiče baš termina za postupke, jel zna netko bar otprilike koliko se čeka?

----------


## ValaMala

Koji doktori rade u Petrovoj? Čula sam da su dobri dr. Strelec, dr. Crvenković i dr. Baldani, samo ne znam rade li oni još gore?

----------


## Snekica

*Suzzie*, strašno mi je žao što si to morala doživjeti, neznam što da kažem osim da te virtualno zagrlim!**
*Tlatincice*, kao i uvijek inspiracija ti je na vrhuncu pa mi samo preostaje da potpišem tvoje želje i proslijedim našim Rodicama i, kao što kažeš, osoblju naše drage Klinike!**
Svima želim dobru i plodnu 2011. godinu i da vam se stvarno sve želje ostvare, makar ih svi imamo, usudim se reći, identične! Sretno!**

----------


## Snekica

*Valamala*, uz već one koje si nabrojila, i Vrčić i Šprem i Kasum... svi su oni jako dobri liječnici, osim što ovisi o tome kako se pojedina pacijentica nađe sa pojedinim liječnikom ili liječnicom.

----------


## ValaMala

Hvala, zvat ću sutra i dogovoriti se. Nadam se da neću morati čekati pola godine na postupak, ako ćemo morati na njega... Kada je dobro zvati? Imaju li neko posebno vrijeme?

I hvala puno!

----------


## ValaMala

Ja sam sada neki 6-7 dan od ovulacije i čekam još nešto dana da radim test. Naravno, imam sve simptome trudnoće, ali ne polažem više tolike nade u to, haha, mislim da mi je mozak jako moćan organ, haha...

----------


## nivesa

Drage moje želim vam što bolju i uspješniju godinu!!!
Potpisujem tlatinčicu jer sve se nadamo nećemu što je navela!!!
suzzie žao mi je!! :Sad: 
marina nadam se da će sve bit super kao i ta tvoja beta!!! :Love:  

pusa svima...........
ja se i dalje borim sa nalazima,ali barem mm ne
mora na operaciju varikokele..i to je nešto......

----------


## nivesa

eh da ...trebam pomoć!!!Trebam se naručit na color uzv dolje u podrum rekla mi je sestra da naručuju od 3.1.a pošto mi je danas 1dmc postoji li šansa već ovaj ciklus da to obavim???znate nešto o tome??Možda??

----------


## marina81

Bila sam na ultrazvuku i sve ok kaze ima jedna bebica izgleda da je jako napredna,ponovo idem za 2 tjedna.Tako sam sretna mislim da i nisam još svijesna svega.

----------


## ljube

Marina,super za bebicu,držim fige za  :Heart: .Pusa!

----------


## ValaMala

> Bila sam na ultrazvuku i sve ok kaze ima jedna bebica izgleda da je jako napredna,ponovo idem za 2 tjedna.Tako sam sretna mislim da i nisam još svijesna svega.


Prekrasno, predivno, ne mogu ni zamisliti kako si sretna! Neka samo sve protekne školski i uskoro zagrliš svoje bebače. 

Inače, ja sam se naručila za 26.1. Donijet ću svu dokumentaciju - a fakat imamo sve živo - pa se nadam da ćemo brzo (što god to značilo) i u postupak. Budimo realni, nadam se da ću sada u nedjelju dobiti + pa neću ni morati u postupak, ali bolje biti pripremljen, zar ne?

Pitanje u vezi dokumentacije u Petrovoj. Ja imam briseve, papu, imamo sve one krvne pretrage, a muž ima 3 spermiograma iz Petrove i 1 s VV. Također ja imam nalaz od laparoskopije (sve uredno i prohodno), psihološko i pravno savjetovanje, vjenčani list i nalaze androloga s VV. E sad, hoće li nam sve to priznati ili moram ponovo u lov?

----------


## kriistiina

*Marina* odlično!!! Čestitam!!!  :Smile: 

*ValaMala* mislim da ti brisevi, HIV, hepatitis, papa ne smiju biti stariji od godinu dana.. Neka me netko uspravi ako griješim... Naši su u 10 prošli godinu pa su nam sestre rekle neka sve ponovimo . . . . A ovo pravno i psihološko savjetovanje vrijedi ...

----------


## visibaba

> Bila sam na ultrazvuku i sve ok kaze ima jedna bebica izgleda da je jako napredna,ponovo idem za 2 tjedna.Tako sam sretna mislim da i nisam još svijesna svega.


marina, super za bebicu :Heart:  i odlicne vijesti s ultrazvuka.

jesi mozda pohvatala tko od doktora radi, a tko je "na skijanju" ovaj tjedan? :Grin:  ili ako netko drugi od cura zna? (konkretno me zanima dr. P-B.)

----------


## nivesa

Ja sam danas uporno zvala i zvala i zvala da se naručim za color uzv i naravno nitko se ne javlja ili je zauzeto....pa dakle očito su i sestre na skijanju

----------


## ValaMala

> Ja sam danas uporno zvala i zvala i zvala da se naručim za color uzv i naravno nitko se ne javlja ili je zauzeto....pa dakle očito su i sestre na skijanju


Ja sam ih dobila iz prve oko 13:30

----------


## marina81

Ja sam od doktora vidjela Vrcica,Dinku.B i Kasum.

----------


## legal alien

Drage cure zelim svima sretnu i plodnu 2011!

Imam iza sebe dva neuspjesna stimulirana IVFa  a cula sam dosta hvale za dr Vrcica pa ako netko od "njegovih cura" ima volje napisati kako izgleda postupak... kad je prvi pregled/dogovor, sto treba donjeti od nalaza, kada se krece sa stimulacijom i meni ono najvaznije (s obzirom da nisam iz ZG vec sam stotinama kilometara udaljena) koji dan ciklusa se starta sa folikulometrijom. Na VVu je to bio 3. dan pa bi vec tada trebala uzeti godisnji sto mi radi posla nikako ne odgovara. 
Ili ako se o ovome vec pisalo da me uputite na link. Hvala puno!

----------


## tlatincica

Čujem da dr. Crvenković više nije u Petrovoj, već da je otišao u IVF polikliniku raditi. Umjesto njega je došla neka mlada doktorica. Dr. Jurčić čini mi se. Zna li netko više o njoj?
@nivesa, jesi uspjela dobiti termin za CD? 
@legal alien- dr. Vrčić je super, samo on je dosta opterećen, pa se kod njega najduže čeka za prvi pregled/ dogovor. Folikulometrija obično kreće od 7-8 dana ciklusa. Od nalaza ponesi sve što imaš, u suprotnom, trebat će ti baš onaj papir kojeg nisi ponijela  :Grin: . Ne zaboravi da Petova priznaje spermiograme samo iz Petrove. 

Pripremam listu. 
Molim lijepo, cure koje otvaraju godinu: gdje ste, što ste, kada počinje ludnica?

I čestitka koju sam zaboravila:
*Sretna Nova godina našem dragom biologu Patriku i njegovom timu!*

----------


## sanja1

Ja sam od sutra na igli :Laughing: ,nadam se da u Petrovoj nema nekih školskih praznika :Grin:  i da normalno rade inače ću pozvizdit :Razz: .

----------


## plavuša 007

tlatinčica,mislim da spermiogram nemora isključivo bit iz petrove jer meni nisu nikad tražili da bude njihov nego mi je dr.P-B pogledala nalaz i nije rekla da nevalja da treba njihov a na ostalim dogovorima ga uopće nije ni tražila tako da cure koje imaju več neki spermiogram mogu odnjet,vjerovatno vas cure koje ste iz zagreba ili blizu to tražu ali nas ostale koje smo malo dalje vjerovatno ne žele s time gnjavit.

----------


## tlatincica

Sanja, napokon!  :Klap: 




> tlatinčica,mislim da spermiogram nemora isključivo bit iz petrove jer meni nisu nikad tražili da bude njihov nego mi je dr.P-B pogledala nalaz i nije rekla da nevalja da treba njihov a na ostalim dogovorima ga uopće nije ni tražila tako da cure koje imaju več neki spermiogram mogu odnjet,vjerovatno vas cure koje ste iz zagreba ili blizu to tražu ali nas ostale koje smo malo dalje vjerovatno ne žele s time gnjavit.


Vidiš, vidiš... to nisam znala. Al znam da su nas tražili novi s-gram napravljen u Petrovoj kad smo donijeli dva- tri mjeseca star nalaz sa VV-a. Ne moram reći da mi je para izlazila na uha: te daj novu uputnicu, te još malo izgubljenog vremena... 
MM se nije puno izjašnjavao, on je radio  :Grin:

----------


## mimi81

> Drage Petrofke i Petrofci,
> 
> želim vam svima bolju Novu godinu. *
> Novim roditeljima* zdravu i sretnu djecu. *
> Trudnicama* bezbrižne i lake trudnoće. *
> Trudilicama* sreću da stignemo prve dvije kategorije. *
> Tužnicama* da se pridruže trudilicama.
> Svim *hrabricama* 
> 
> ...


Potpisujem drage moje i dodajem još jedan citat Tlatincice: Čestitke za Novu 2011. i Patriku!

----------


## mimi81

Sanja go, go, go, go!!!!

----------


## Dona

Bok cure!Svima želim sve najbolje u novoj.Eto ja sam od jučer na igli....

----------


## sanja1

Dona super,pratimo se,a šta je sa ostalim potencijalnim trudnicama iz 1.mj.,gdje ste :Razz: ???

----------


## taca70

Ja 25.1. pocinjem s pikanjem. Prema tome vise spadam u veljacu nego u sijecanj.

----------


## ValaMala

A ja radim testić u nedjelju, nada nije velika, ali tko zna...

----------


## Bab

Curke moje drage bok...

samo da vas na brzinu sve pozdravim...u stisci sam totalnoj, promjenila posao, šefa, lokaciju...sve i moram priznat da mi je popriličan kaos u glavi pa vas jedva tu i tamo stignem škicnut  :Sad: 

ja bi trebala krenut 10.1. sa decapeptilima... jel ima nešto na što bi trebalo obratit pažnju kod njih??? Nisam ih još dosada koristila, pa zato pitam! Tipa ono da ih se malo ranije izvadi iz friža da ne peku ili tak neke tehnikalije?

ljubim Vas sve skupa i želim nam svima uskoro veelikke trbuhe !!!

----------


## ljube

Bab,decapeptyl izvadi pola sata prije pikanja iz frižidera,malo peku,ali stvarno malo.
Sretno s pikanjem!

----------


## Bab

hvala draga...

off topic...ljubni taj mali slatki nosić iz avatara...uf, što ja obožavam životinje  :Smile:

----------


## ljube

Bab,pusa je proslijeđena :Heart: .

----------


## Bab

ljube, neka je...zaslužuju ti mali dlakavci svaku sekundu naše ljubavi i pažnje. 

A jel ja mogu opet nešto pitat...znam da sam vam već i dosadna...stalno nešto :Embarassed: 

Zanima me jedna stvar...dr. me naručila na prvu folikulometriju 8 dc kad ću već primiti 15 menopura. E sad, ja sam do sada( privatno) uvijek išla na uzv 2 dc( prije početka stimulacije) da se vidi da li je sve ok i da se nije pojavila kakva cista ili nešto slično. Sad mi je ovo malo čudno, a možda u Petrovoj tako normalno rade, a nisam se tamo odmah sjetila to pitat. Mislim, žao bi mi bilo da se nafutram sa hormonima, a da mi oni nađu neko čudo i da moramo prekinuti postupak...mislim, nije da prizivam vraga, ali s obzirom na sve, pušem i na hladno  :Sad: 

Čak sam mislila otići kod dr. R 2 dc da mi on pogleda stanje, kaj mislite?

Ili ja totoalno brijem oko ovoga??? :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Sela

Mene bi u ciklusu ranije,otprilike onda kad idem po lijekove,prof ili kome bih vec potpala,pogledao,ako je sve ok dobila bih upute o kretanju postupka,kada i koliko pikica i prvi uzv 7.ili 8 dan.Znaci,dr te nije pogledala prosli ciklus?

----------


## ljube

Bab,eto kod mene je bila slična situacija,trebala sam početi s decapeptylom 21.dc,a nisam uopće bila u Petrovoj na pregledu,samo konzultacije.
Ja sam otišla do dr.R za svaki slučaj da ne bi bila neka cista,jer me bilo stah početi Menopure bez pregleda.

----------


## Sela

Dobro,nemam iskustva sa Decom pa to mozda mijenja na stvari.Odi se pogledaj kod dr R ukoliko ti nije problem.Pozdravi ga.

----------


## Bab

Sela draga, nije me dr. gledala...samo sam dobila lijekove i taj papir sa uputama...
sve si mislim da ću ja ipak otići kod dr. R, da ne bi bilo nekih iznenađenja. Samo me frka da me neće moći ubaciti  jer on ima vječito neku gužvu, a ja ne znam kad će meni biti 2 dc pa da se naručim unaprijed. Mislim da ću morati iskoristit neke veze...ipak sam kod njih odradila 4 postupka, tamo sam već ko doma.

fala Vam curke na odgovorima.  :Kiss: 

Sela, veliki hug ti šaljem i ovim putem, bez obzira što sam te izgrlila i izljubila i u sms-ovima  :Smile:

----------


## Bab

Naravno da ću ga pozdravit...bome mi fali onaj njegov optimizam....

----------


## ljube

Bab,imaš pp.

----------


## legal alien

> Čujem da dr. Crvenković više nije u Petrovoj, već da je otišao u IVF polikliniku raditi. Umjesto njega je došla neka mlada doktorica. Dr. Jurčić čini mi se. Zna li netko više o njoj?
> @nivesa, jesi uspjela dobiti termin za CD? 
> @legal alien- dr. Vrčić je super, samo on je dosta opterećen, pa se kod njega najduže čeka za prvi pregled/ dogovor. Folikulometrija obično kreće od 7-8 dana ciklusa. Od nalaza ponesi sve što imaš, u suprotnom, trebat će ti baš onaj papir kojeg nisi ponijela . Ne zaboravi da Petova priznaje spermiograme samo iz Petrove. 
> 
> Pripremam listu. 
> Molim lijepo, cure koje otvaraju godinu: gdje ste, što ste, kada počinje ludnica?
> 
> I čestitka koju sam zaboravila:
> *Sretna Nova godina našem dragom biologu Patriku i njegovom timu!*


Hvala ti tlatincica! Spremam se za 3. pokusaj pa sad kombiniram razne klinike, doktore, gledam uspjesnost, zbrajam trudnice po klinikama na onoj listi sa odbrojavanja... kombinatorika zesca... a zapravo kako se ono kaze "bolje se rodit bez one stvari nego bez srice".  :Laughing:  Doci ce i moj sretni i dobitni postupak!
Jos samo jedno pitanjce; prepisuju li svima mirovanje nakon transfera u petrovoj i kad bi se zapravo moglo putovati avionom? Ima li koja "putnica" sa iskustvom? Smjestaj u Zagrebu?  :Grin:  Upilala sam sorry!

----------


## Sela

Svima kazu umjereno mirovanje jer nisi bolesna nakon transfera,samo ne udariti po nekoj jakoj fizickoj aktivnosti.Komotno mozes dobiti i do 14 dana bolovanja,tocnije do bete.Let avionom?Piece of cake.Nema ti to veze nikakve.Samo ne tegli kofer sama i ne dizi ga sama na traku na check inu.Smjestaj?E tu sam slaba.
Ti bi negdje u centru oko Petrove?Imas hotel Central u Vlaskoj,ali za privat ne znam.pozz

----------


## osijek

Ja sam imala spisak sa smještajem, probat ću ga potražiti iako trenutno sam u bolnici kolika je hića?
Ja ću potražiti pa pošaljem na pp, ali to su sve privatni smještaji i ja sam taj spisak svojevremeno dobila od nekog.
Potražiti ći pa se javim.

Usput cure samo naprijed ne odustajte nikada, jer ipak nada umire zadnja! :Grin:

----------


## tlatincica

Osijeeek!!  :Very Happy: 
Još 38 dana i ti si mamica!  :Klap:   :Very Happy:

----------


## nivesa

> Čujem da dr. Crvenković više nije u Petrovoj, već da je otišao u IVF polikliniku raditi. Umjesto njega je došla neka mlada doktorica. Dr. Jurčić čini mi se. Zna li netko više o njoj?
> @nivesa, jesi uspjela dobiti termin za CD? 
> @legal alien- dr. Vrčić je super, samo on je dosta opterećen, pa se kod njega najduže čeka za prvi pregled/ dogovor. Folikulometrija obično kreće od 7-8 dana ciklusa. Od nalaza ponesi sve što imaš, u suprotnom, trebat će ti baš onaj papir kojeg nisi ponijela . Ne zaboravi da Petova priznaje spermiograme samo iz Petrove. 
> 
> Pripremam listu. 
> Molim lijepo, cure koje otvaraju godinu: gdje ste, što ste, kada počinje ludnica?
> 
> I čestitka koju sam zaboravila:
> *Sretna Nova godina našem dragom biologu Patriku i njegovom timu!*


Draga moja tlatincica još nisam doživjela da se sestra iz Petrove   živčano izderava na mene preko telefona!!!E pa sad je bilo prvi   put!!!Kad sam nazvala i konačno uspjela dobit nekoga na telefon rekla mi   je da mi ovaj ciklus u startu propada jer je dr.Despot na godišnjem   odmoru i da zovem zadnji radni dan  u ovom mjesecu...OK...pitam ju kad   da se naručim ako ne znam kad ću točno dobit i koliko dana nakon ciklusa   mogu obavit taj pregled,a ona se počne živčano derat da ja očito ne   razumijem hrvatski i da se nemogu sada naručit za pregled jer je njoj   sve popunjeno i ponavlja sve kaj je već rekla...ja ju opet lijepo pitam   ___Kad nazovem 31.1 kaj da joj kažem kad ću dobit kad nikad nisam 100%   sigurna,a ona meni ako imam neredovit ciklus da mi ona nemože pomoč i   nek se naručim negdje drugdje jer* je  ona ionak prenatrpana i nemože  se natezat sa mnom....**HALOOO??* ja joj lijepo kažem da moja  dr.inzistira na dr.Despotu iz ne znam kojeg razloga i ona mi veli da  dr.ima gužve i da se naručim negdje drugdje jer kod njih dolaze samo sa  redovitim ciklusima!!KAJ?  !!!!Pa jel se to uopče smije govorit  pacjentu???rekla sam joj da se ja lječim u Petrovoj i da se neću nigdje  drugdje naručivat .Ali svejedno ,nazvala sam privatnu dr.kod koje tu i  tam odem kad nemogu doć na red 100 god.i ona me naručila u pon.10.01. u  15:30.i ipak ću uspjet u ovom ciklusu ali sa 300 kn manje u  novčaniku!!!I sad vi meni recite da je ovo sve normalno i da je to  ok!!!ja sam izvan sebe
  Sorry na dugačkom postu......

----------


## Vanchriban

Cure dobro jutro i kao prvo svima sretna nova!

Vidim ovdje opet svakakvih vijesti, čestitam marini a Suzzie2, znam da te je teško utješiti ali netko je dobro rekao da nada umire zadnja pa drži se draga moja, imat ćemo sve bebe  :Smile: 

Ja sam jučer napokon obavila uzv hsg u Poliklinici Škvorc, postupak sam po sebi nije bolan, zaboljelo me napuhivanje balona na kateteru i protisak tekućine kroz jajovode. Obzirom da su mi menge totalno bezbolne oblio me hladan znoj al se nisam uplašila ni ništa, čekali su da dam znak za idući potisak tako da je sve proteklo ok. Popila sam neofen nakon toga i dobro da je muž bio samnom jer nisam bila u stanju voziti, boljelo me još nekih pola sata nakon postupka dok neofen nije počeo djelovati. Onda sam bila kao nova  :Smile:  malo sam krvarila ali to je normalno koliko sam shvatila, dobila sam Cefalin antibiotik i trebam ga piti 8 dana, dok. Škvorc kaže kao mjeru predostrožnosti protiv upala.
A sada ono bitno, nalaz : lijevi jajovod potpuno prohodan, diskretno reducirana prohodnost desnog jajovoda. On mi je također kao i dr. Baldani preporučio 3 ciljana prirodna odnosa ( ciljana kad je ovulacija na lijevom jajniku) i također 3 inseminacije ako ovo prvo ne uspije. Nakon tri inseminacije i tri prirodna ako ne dođe do trudnoće on preporuča IVF postupak.
Mogu reći da mi je laknulo, koliko god sam se bojala hsg-a dobro je prošlo. Svi su iznimno ljubazni i stručni i nije me bilo strah jer sam imala osjećaj da sam u dobrim rukama jednostavno. Postupak sam platila 900 kn kod njih.
E sad, što se Petrove tiče malo su i meni digli tlak. Zvala sam u ponedjeljak 03.01. naručiti se kod doktorice Baldani s nalazom hsg-a i nakon što sam ih jedva dobila naručena sam 07.02. E  sad, zadnju mengu sam imala 28.12 i ovaj mjesec ovuliram na desnom jajniku kako je jučer vidio dr. Škvorc što znači da bi idući ciklus bio idealan za počet s folikulometrijom, osim što će mi 07.02. biti vjerojatno već 11 dc, jel to prekasno? I sad se već brinem hoće mi opet propasti do idućeg ciklusa sve?

----------


## matahari

baš sam te se neki dan sjetila i pitala se jesi li obavila hsg. drago mi je da je sve ok prošlo. što se idućeg ciklusa tiče, ne znam što bi ti rekla s obzirom da folikulometrije počinju 8., 9. dan. probaj se dogovoriti. osim rasta folikula ne može se baš ništa drastično dogoditi u ta dva dana. nadam se da ti nisam dala nikakvu krivu informaciju. sretno!




> Cure dobro jutro i kao prvo svima sretna nova!
> 
> Vidim ovdje opet svakakvih vijesti, čestitam marini a Suzzie2, znam da te je teško utješiti ali netko je dobro rekao da nada umire zadnja pa drži se draga moja, imat ćemo sve bebe 
> 
> Ja sam jučer napokon obavila uzv hsg u Poliklinici Škvorc, postupak sam po sebi nije bolan, zaboljelo me napuhivanje balona na kateteru i protisak tekućine kroz jajovode. Obzirom da su mi menge totalno bezbolne oblio me hladan znoj al se nisam uplašila ni ništa, čekali su da dam znak za idući potisak tako da je sve proteklo ok. Popila sam neofen nakon toga i dobro da je muž bio samnom jer nisam bila u stanju voziti, boljelo me još nekih pola sata nakon postupka dok neofen nije počeo djelovati. Onda sam bila kao nova  malo sam krvarila ali to je normalno koliko sam shvatila, dobila sam Cefalin antibiotik i trebam ga piti 8 dana, dok. Škvorc kaže kao mjeru predostrožnosti protiv upala.
> A sada ono bitno, nalaz : lijevi jajovod potpuno prohodan, diskretno reducirana prohodnost desnog jajovoda. On mi je također kao i dr. Baldani preporučio 3 ciljana prirodna odnosa ( ciljana kad je ovulacija na lijevom jajniku) i također 3 inseminacije ako ovo prvo ne uspije. Nakon tri inseminacije i tri prirodna ako ne dođe do trudnoće on preporuča IVF postupak.
> Mogu reći da mi je laknulo, koliko god sam se bojala hsg-a dobro je prošlo. Svi su iznimno ljubazni i stručni i nije me bilo strah jer sam imala osjećaj da sam u dobrim rukama jednostavno. Postupak sam platila 900 kn kod njih.
> E sad, što se Petrove tiče malo su i meni digli tlak. Zvala sam u ponedjeljak 03.01. naručiti se kod doktorice Baldani s nalazom hsg-a i nakon što sam ih jedva dobila naručena sam 07.02. E  sad, zadnju mengu sam imala 28.12 i ovaj mjesec ovuliram na desnom jajniku kako je jučer vidio dr. Škvorc što znači da bi idući ciklus bio idealan za počet s folikulometrijom, osim što će mi 07.02. biti vjerojatno već 11 dc, jel to prekasno? I sad se već brinem hoće mi opet propasti do idućeg ciklusa sve?

----------


## visibaba

> E  sad, zadnju mengu sam imala 28.12 i ovaj mjesec ovuliram na desnom jajniku kako je jučer vidio dr. Škvorc što znači da bi idući ciklus bio idealan za počet s folikulometrijom, osim što će mi 07.02. biti vjerojatno već 11 dc, jel to prekasno?


mislis, ako ovaj ciklus ovuliras na desnom, da ces sljedeci ciklus ovulirati na lijevom jajniku? to zaista ne mora biti pravilo, tako da se nemoj previse unaprijed hvatati za to.
druga stvar, opet ti ponavljam, stvarno ne znam hoce li ti u petrovoj raditi folikulometrije u potpuno prirodnom ciklusu? ja nekak mislim da nece, al nek se jos jave cure koje imaju vise iskustva u petrovoj. kao sto smo ti vec rekli, u potpuno prirodnom ciklusu mozete ovulaciju naciljati i doma uz pomoc lh testova.
ako idete na ciljani uz klomifen, onda ce te naravno pratiti, ali to ti onda nece biti vec sljedeci ciklus.
moras biti strpljiva :Love: , tako ti je to u mpo vodama.

kad su ti inace ovulacije, oko kojeg dana ciklusa? ako nije ovulacija bas 11dc, onda taj 11dc nije kasno za poceti pracenje (u prirodnom ciklusu).

----------


## Vanchriban

Mda, nemam pojma, nije mi palo na pamet da bi mogla par mjeseci zaredom ovulirat samo na desnom.. Ovulacije su mi svakakve, ako ćemo gledati po nalazu progesterona, ovulacija mi je bila nakon 21 dc, neznam da li samo taj mjesec. Ako ćemo gledati po sluzi, na sredini ciklusa su mi, znači standardno negdje 14 dc na dalje jel. Teško mi je reći jer ja ovulaciju primjetim samo po sluzi, nikad nemam nikakvih drugih "simptoma" ovulacije. Dr. Baldani mi je napisala da bi probali ciljani prirodni odnos uz ovidrel i gestagene pa neznam zašto mi nebi pratili folikulometrijom?
Sad ste me baš zbunile  :Smile:

----------


## visibaba

> Dr. Baldani mi je napisala da bi probali ciljani prirodni odnos uz ovidrel i gestagene pa neznam zašto mi nebi pratili folikulometrijom?


o, pa onda valjda bude :Smile: 
ugl, 11dc ne bi trebalo biti prekasno.
svejedno, nemoj biti previse razocarana ako to ne bude vec sljedeci ciklus, ne znam. moj dojam je da u mpo stvari idu dosta sporo, al mozda ti se ipak sve dobro poklopi. sretno!

----------


## ValaMala

> Mda, nemam pojma, nije mi palo na pamet da bi mogla par mjeseci zaredom ovulirat samo na desnom.. Ovulacije su mi svakakve, ako ćemo gledati po nalazu progesterona, ovulacija mi je bila nakon 21 dc, neznam da li samo taj mjesec. Ako ćemo gledati po sluzi, na sredini ciklusa su mi, znači standardno negdje 14 dc na dalje jel. Teško mi je reći jer ja ovulaciju primjetim samo po sluzi, nikad nemam nikakvih drugih "simptoma" ovulacije. Dr. Baldani mi je napisala da bi probali ciljani prirodni odnos uz ovidrel i gestagene pa neznam zašto mi nebi pratili folikulometrijom?
> Sad ste me baš zbunile


Jesi pokušala mjeriti bazalnu?

----------


## Vanchriban

Pokušala sam mjeriti i bazalnu i povisila bi se ona meni regularno u plodnim danima al eto, do trudnoće nije došlo jel. Uzeću ja sebi još lh trakice sad opet pa probat s njima ponovo, da nemam baš dojam da sjedim prekriženih ruku  :Smile:  A što bude dr.Baldani rekla mi preostaje samo čekati i vidjeti.
Naravno, cijelo vrijeme se nadam da možda uspijem ostat trudna pogotovo sad nakon ovog propuhivanja  :Razz:

----------


## ValaMala

Mi smo u ovom ciklusu išli na ciljane odnose, ali uz pomoć klomifena i štoperice. Živim u nadi i čekam nedjelju kad je na redu testić. Ako nije uspjelo, idemo na 3 aih-a, a ako ni to ne uspije, pridružujem se vama petrofkama na ivf-u (već imam termin kod dr. Streleca krajem ovog mjeseca). 

Pitanje, ako se sada krajem siječnja s dr. dogovorim za ivf, koliko ću čekati na postupak - ako netko zna barem približno radi li se o mjesec dana, par mjeseci, pola godine...

----------


## Vanchriban

I mene zanima koliko se čekaju takvi postupci. Općenito nekako, a nadam se da sam u krivu, imam dojam da je to sve u Petrovoj sporije negod drugdje? Ili umišljam? Ili nas je jednostavno toliko da liječnici ne stižu drugačije?
Sad me brine što sam zaboravila u koliko sam sati naručena, nadam se da sam napisala u bilježnicu na poslu, baš sam tuka. Imam cijeli mjesec da se sjetim  :Razz:

----------


## sanja1

Između stimuliranih postupaka se radi pauza od 6mj. kako bi se tjelo oporavilo od hormonske terapije a što se tiče čekanja na 1.stimulirani postupak to ovisi kolika im je gužva,tako da neko čeka duže a neko kraće :Yes: .

Osijek :Very Happy:  :Heart: .

----------


## andream

Evo da i ja malo upadnem - ne mogu vjerovati da sad toliko čekate za naručivanje. Vanch, ja bi ih na tvojem mjestu ponovno zvala i pokušala se naručiti par dana ranije, svakako na tome inzistiraj i objasni situaciju. Ja inače ovuliram školski, ali upravo mi je zadnji ciklus ovulacija bila rano ujutro na 11. dan ciklusa i zakasnili smo na punkciju (doslovce jedan sat). Folikuli su bili puknuli.

----------


## andream

Inače što se tiče samog naručivanja za pregled i eventualno UZV, mi čekamo oko tjedan dana, dok su za stimulirane postupke zadnje upisivali za travanj.

----------


## ValaMala

Isuse, tek za travanj... nadam se da kad ja dođem gore 26.1. mi neće reći da sam na redu za npr srpanj...

----------


## Vanchriban

imam pitanje: koliko je "normalno" da se krvari nakon uzv hsg-a?
Odmah iza pretrage mi je bila sukrvica, drugi dan ujutro ništa da bi popdne krenulo malo konkretnije i jutros se probudim krvava, po noći sam krvarila da uopće nisam skužila. Nemam nikakvih bolova ni ništa nego samo to krvarenje kojeg je previše za dnevni uložak, premalo za pravi uložak, znači nešto kao prvi dan menge to sad izgleda.

----------


## Snekica

> Smjestaj u Zagrebu?


Šaljem ti na pp još jednu mogućnost!
*Bab i Ljube*, strašni su vam ti malci!!!  :Kiss:

----------


## ValaMala

> imam pitanje: koliko je "normalno" da se krvari nakon uzv hsg-a?
> Odmah iza pretrage mi je bila sukrvica, drugi dan ujutro ništa da bi popdne krenulo malo konkretnije i jutros se probudim krvava, po noći sam krvarila da uopće nisam skužila. Nemam nikakvih bolova ni ništa nego samo to krvarenje kojeg je previše za dnevni uložak, premalo za pravi uložak, znači nešto kao prvi dan menge to sad izgleda.


Ja sam krvarila oko 5 dana, s tim da sam prvih nekoliko nosila uloške kao za 2. dan menge. Mislim da nije ništa za zabrinuti se, pripazi ako bi te počelo jako boljeti ili dobiješ visoku temperaturu. Ako je sve ok, pokušaj imati malo lakši tempo sljedećih par dana. Dobro da ide vikend, pa lijepo u horizontalu.

Hvala bogu da je to iza tebe, užasno mi je kad cure pitaju za tu pretragu i tek se spremaju na nju.

----------


## ptica1

Nije me bilo nekoliko dana na forumu i ima svašta novo. Ja sam nakon HSg ovaj ciklus odradila i PCT samoinicijativno da imam što više nalaza, međutim nije ohrabrujuć. Nakon 10 sati od odnosa niti jedan pokretni spermij nije nađen (iako sam u dubini duše to i osječala). S obzirom da mi je vodeći folikul bio 20 mm dobila sam štopericu i da probamo još ovaj ciklus ako bude bude, a ako ne na AIH.
Dali znate koliko se čeka za AIH?

----------


## ValaMala

*ptica1*, pct je pretpostavljam post-coitalni test ili kako se to kaže? Gdje se to može raditi? Možeš napisati malo više o tome? Inače koliko su cure pisale, čini mi se da se na aih čeka oko mjesec dana, dakle ne predugo, no nisam ziher

----------


## Sela

Ajoj *Ptico* pa zasto na AIH?Joj,to me tako ljuti,mrzim te glupe formalnosti u lijecenju.
Ako su spermiji tako slabo pokretni,nisu velike sanse u AIHu.Ne kazem da nema sansi,ali...
Na AIH ne bi trebala puno cekati.

----------


## tlatincica

*Trudnice*  :Klap: 
Osijek (još 35 dana!)
Sanjička (uskoro!)
Zrinkič
Mazica79
Mala26
Ana03
Nana_banana
rajvos
marina81*

Čekalice bete*  :Heart: 
čekamo pikalice

*Pikalice*  :Heart: 
Bab
Dona
Sanja1
*
Prirodni ciklus IVF/ AIH*  :Heart: 
tikki
ptica1
*
Čekalice termina, pregleda i koječega*  :Heart: 
01/11 martina3108
01/11 Pinny
01/11 Taca70
02/11 Plavuša007
02/11 TrudyC
03/11 Kriistiina
03/11 Snekica
04/11 Glossy
04/11 nety
04/11 tlatincica
Angel71
Dariaaa
Dhea
Jasenka
legal alien
ljube
mare77
mimi81
Nivesa
Suzzie2
Valamala
Vanchriban
Visibaba
zvončica1976 

*Cure za koje navijamo* ~~~~~~~~~
Dea2010 (Slovenija)
Zauzeta (Slovenija)
Sela (Češka)

Ako sam nešto krivo pohvatala, javite da ispravimo!
Bab stavila sam te u pikalice, jer ćeš do slijedeće liste biti debelo na igli.

----------


## ptica1

*[BValaMala*[/B], u pravu si postkoitalni test. U biti do sada što smo napravili bilo je sve ok, tj hormoni, ovulacija praćena folikulmetrijom, hsg, spermogram je također ok normozospermija, međutim negativan PCT. Ja sam PCT radila privatno u Osijeku. Slično kao kada uzima briseve ili papu, ništa ne boli i odmah pod mikroskopom vidi kakva je situacija i nalaz ti odmah kaže. 
*Sela*, na AIH me šalje jer pretpostavlja da je problem u vaginalnoj sluzi, da ona ubija spermije tj da u njoj ne mogu plivati????

----------


## taca70

Ptica1, PCT je zastarjela pretraga za koju sam mislila da se vise uopce ne radi. Ubrzajte ste s AIH da ne gubite puno vremena uz pretpostavku imas manje od 35g.

----------


## ValaMala

Koliko dođe privatno pct? 
Inače curke, ja sutra radim test nakon ovog klomifenskokg ciljanog ciklusa, ali nekako nisam pozitivna. Danas me totalno boli kao da ću dobiti, tri lijepa prištića su u ulozi glasnika itd... A dobro, što bude da bude, javim, pa idemo dalje...

----------


## Jasenka

> imam pitanje: koliko je "normalno" da se krvari nakon uzv hsg-a?
> Odmah iza pretrage mi je bila sukrvica, drugi dan ujutro ništa da bi popdne krenulo malo konkretnije i jutros se probudim krvava, po noći sam krvarila da uopće nisam skužila. Nemam nikakvih bolova ni ništa nego samo to krvarenje kojeg je previše za dnevni uložak, premalo za pravi uložak, znači nešto kao prvi dan menge to sad izgleda.


Ja 3 tj nakon Hsg još lagano krvarim, i imam temperaturu svaki dan do 37,5..

----------


## sanja1

ValaMala držim fige da se ipak varaš i da će sutra biti pozitivan test :Klap: .

----------


## visibaba

*Sanja1* kako si, kad imas prvi uzv? mislim na tebe ~~~~~~
btw, avatar je opet savrsen :Zaljubljen: , iste oci ima moja macketina :Grin:

----------


## ValaMala

Curke, minus. A sada otresti prašinu i dalje u borbu...

----------


## sanja1

Hej Visibaba,znači obje smo mačkoljubci :Grin: ,sutra mi je 1.uzv pa ćemo vidjeti dali igla odrađuje svoje.

ValaMala žao mi je zbog minusa,ali vidim da si ti spremna za novu akciju :Yes: .

----------


## Sela

Ufff *Sanja* pa ti si pravi jurisnik,vec 1.UZV (znam,tebi je TEK,borme si se nacekala ovog postupka.. :Mad: )..
Jedva cekam razvoj situacije. :Yes:

----------


## Sela

*ValaMala* zao mi je za minus.Bitno je da napravis plan za dalje.. :Heart: 
*Tlatincice* hvala na rubrici *Cure za koje navijamo*!!
So sweet!!!Ja bih sebe stavila  i u  rubriku *Obozavateljice pdf Petrova* :Zaljubljen:

----------


## ValaMala

Hvala curke, dragi i ja smo se dobro izgrlili, uzeli naše pse i odradili prekrasnu dugu šetnju po ovom suncu. Spremni za dalje, apsolutno... Sutra mom ginaču napraviti papu i briseve, jer su zadnji bili prije skoro godinu dana, te uzeti uputnice za VV aih i prvi pregled u Petrovoj (kod dr. Streleca). I onda 3. d.c. krečemo u prvi aih. Nema predaje  :Wink:

----------


## ptica1

ValaMala, jako mi je žao za minus, ali ipak puno sreće dalje. Ja ću tvojim stopama ali pretpostavljam od ožujka jer tek u veljači mogu na kontrolu i dogovor. PCT sam platila 200,00 kn.

----------


## ValaMala

Sretno, *ptica1*, bit će uskoro puno plusića ovdje  :Smile:

----------


## tlatincica

ValaMala držim fige da AIH uspije od prve!


Evo jednog crtića za IVF početnike
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GeigYib39Rs

I za nas koji se pitamo kako to izgleda u labu (IVF, ICSI, assisted hatching)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kcJWPWb2uBs

----------


## ljube

Iskusnije Petrofke,imam pitanje:
da li se za postupak u prirodnom ciklusu (klomifenskom) mora posebno dogovarati sa svojim/svojom dr. ili se samo sestrama javi prvi dan ciklusa u kojem se želi ići u postupak i dođe na folikulom. 8.dc?
I kaj treba pisati na uputnici?

----------


## sanja1

Evo mog izvještaja,7.dc-d:13,13 lj:14,15 endo 8 :Grin: ,nadam se da će se nastavit ljepo razvijat.

----------


## kriistiina

Hej drage moje ... 

Da vam se malo javim, čitam vas svaki dan, ali nemam ništa pametno za napisati ... Mi krećemo u 3 mjesecu, čula sam se danas s dr, ganjam nove briseve, papu, HIV, hepatitise ......... U 2 mj idem po lijekove i onda sam trudna, nema više zezancije ..  :Smile:   :Smile: 

sanja super za folikuliće i endo je odličan !!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Sela

*Sanja*- perspektiva je odlicna!Folikulici prepredivni a end :Shock:  tek!!!!Cikla djeluje vrhunski.
I ja se oblijevam njome u kombinaciji sa propolisom.Koristit ce mom jadnom okljastrenom endicu.
*Ljube* sa dokom dogovoris da ces doci 8dc na folikulometriju
i doneses uputnicu za UZV.Otvaras kosuljicu kod sestara kad ti kaze doc i uoci punkcije doneses uputnicu za bolnicko lijecenje.Tako je kazao Zarat...hm...tako je bilo kod mene u prirodnjaku. :Heart:

----------


## ljube

Thanks Sela na odgovoru,uz još jedno pitanje-to da se dogovorim s dokom za folikulom. pretpostavlja ono klasično naručivanje kod sestre i čekanje 
xy tjedana da dođem do svoje dr. na dogovor?

----------


## ValaMala

Imam i ja jedno pitanje u vezi prirodnog-klomifenskog ivf-a. Dobije li se prije punkcije štoperica ili ne?

----------


## zvončica1976

Drage moje...s obzirom da si vi mene sjetite u svojim listama čekanja i ostalog do dolaska na toliko željan cilj...javljam vam da sam SPONTANO OSTALA TRUDNA...ulazim u 6 tjedan zadnja beta prije par dana bila je gotovo 16 000...imam GM od 12 mm i ŽV od 4 mm...
želim i vama da što prije počnete grliti wc školjku kao i ja...i sve što ide uz ovo...ostat ću negdje tu u prikrajku pratiti vas...
Puno trudničke prašine vam ostavljam  :Kiss:

----------


## tlatincica

> Thanks Sela na odgovoru,uz još jedno pitanje-to da  se dogovorim s dokom za folikulom. pretpostavlja ono klasično  naručivanje kod sestre i čekanje 
> xy tjedana da dođem do svoje dr. na dogovor?


Kad dogovoriš postupak, samo dođeš 8 dc na folikulometriju. 




> Imam  i ja jedno pitanje u vezi prirodnog-klomifenskog ivf-a. Dobije li se  prije punkcije štoperica ili ne?


Mislim da da. No, prema mojim saznanjima ukoliko ti bolnica da  štopericu, to ti ulazi u plaćeni postupak (od 6 besplatnih na koje imamo  pravo). Štoperica košta oko 300 kn pa je možda najbolje to sam platiti.




> Drage  moje...s obzirom da si vi mene sjetite u svojim listama čekanja i  ostalog do dolaska na toliko željan cilj...javljam vam da sam SPONTANO  OSTALA TRUDNA...ulazim u 6 tjedan zadnja beta prije par dana bila je  gotovo 16 000...imam GM od 12 mm i ŽV od 4 mm...
> želim i vama da što  prije počnete grliti wc školjku kao i ja...i sve što ide uz ovo...ostat  ću negdje tu u prikrajku pratiti vas...
> Puno trudničke prašine vam ostavljam


Bravo zvončice! Čestitke! Prebacujemo te u gornji dom! Keep us posted.  :Smile: 
To vrijedi i za ostale trudnice.




> Evo mog izvještaja,7.dc-d:13,13 lj:14,15 endo 8,nadam se da će se nastavit ljepo razvijat.


Work it baby! Bravo! Slutiš mi na dobitni  :Klap:

----------


## TrudyC

Imam jedno tehničko pitanje:
Narućena sam kod dr. Vrčića za onaj pregled prije postupka 27. 1. (postupak u veljači). E sad - trebam mengu dobit 1. 2. i to mi se čini malo preblizu pregleda. Pitanje je ulazim li onda u postupak u veljači ili ne? Što se zapravo dogđa na tom famoznom pregledu prije postupka?
Kad sam se naručivala krajem prosinca sestra mi je kategorički rekla da mi se postupak onda prebacuje za ožujak, no ja se nekak nadam da možda još ipak mogu uletiti u veljaču. 
Molim odgovore, savjete, kajgod  :Cool:

----------


## kriistiina

Cure, jel smijem piti i prenatal i folic plus zajedno??? I c vitamin ili je to previše....  Molim pomoć...

----------


## tlatincica

@*TrudyC*, ako ti dr. da zeleno svjetlo, možeš početi odmah. Uostalom, ako 1.2. dobiješ m, a postupak ti je zakazan za 2. mjesec, ne kužim zašto bi onda morala preći u 3. Pitaj doktora. Vjerujem da ćeš ući u 2.mj.
@*Kriistiina*, isto sam i ja pitala u ljekarni: rekli su mi da se sa folnom i C vitaminom ne možeš predozirati, pa ih možeš piti zajedno sa prenatalom, no, tamo su navodno doze sasvim dovoljne. Ja sam uz prenatal pojačala samo C vitamin, ali iz drugih razloga.

----------


## TrudyC

Hvala, tlatincice...ja štrikam samo zbog ovog kaj mi je sestra rekla kad sam se naručivala...a kaj se zbiva na tom pregledu prije postupka? Hoče li mi gledati uzv ili samo dogovor oko protokola?

----------


## tlatincica

Vjerujem da je samo protokol, no uzv nije isključen.

----------


## sanja1

Zvončica čestitam :Very Happy: .
Tlatincice potpis ti je odličan :Cool: .

----------


## Sela

> Thanks Sela na odgovoru,uz još jedno pitanje-to da se dogovorim s dokom za folikulom. pretpostavlja ono klasično naručivanje kod sestre i čekanje 
> xy tjedana da dođem do svoje dr. na dogovor?


Ne znam kako je kod tvog doka,ali kod mene je dogovor jos od prije,da kad hocu u prirodnjak samo dodjem 8.dan na UZV sa uputnicom ili bez.Dalje zavisi od stanja taj dan.Ako ti nemas takav nacelni dogovor,a vjerovatno nemas,nazovi sestre kad dobijes m i reci im da te naruce 8.dc na folikulometriju kod tvog doca.

----------


## Sela

> Hvala, tlatincice...ja štrikam samo zbog ovog kaj mi je sestra rekla kad sam se naručivala...a kaj se zbiva na tom pregledu prije postupka? Hoče li mi gledati uzv ili samo dogovor oko protokola?


S obz da si nova u Petrovoj vjerovatno ce ti raditi UZV,pa se pripremi.

----------


## Sela

> Imam i ja jedno pitanje u vezi prirodnog-klomifenskog ivf-a. Dobije li se prije punkcije štoperica ili ne?


Ja sam kupovala stopericu i cuvala si bonus postupaka.

----------


## Sela

> Imam jedno tehničko pitanje:
> Narućena sam kod dr. Vrčića za onaj pregled prije postupka 27. 1. (postupak u veljači). E sad - trebam mengu dobit 1. 2. i to mi se čini malo preblizu pregleda. Pitanje je ulazim li onda u postupak u veljači ili ne? Što se zapravo dogđa na tom famoznom pregledu prije postupka?
> Kad sam se naručivala krajem prosinca sestra mi je kategorički rekla da mi se postupak onda prebacuje za ožujak, no ja se nekak nadam da možda još ipak mogu uletiti u veljaču. 
> Molim odgovore, savjete, kajgod


Mozda su mislile na klasicni postupak sa supresijom,ali ako ides u stimulaciju bez supresije,onda ne bi trebalo biti problema i veljaca je tvoja!

----------


## tikki

Ja sam sad u zadnjoj fazi prikupljanja nalaza za prvi aih (narucena sam za postupak u prvom mjesecu) no kako mi je zadnja m bila 29.12 onda ce iduca biti tek na samom kraju prvog mjeseca. E sad, imam pitanje u vezi uputnice za pp savjetovanje. Naime, gin me prvo poslala opcoj praksi, ona mi nije htjela to napisat (kao sve vezano uz mpo daje gin.) i tako nakon setanja, nazivanja hzzo isl. dobila sam uputnicu ispisanu rukom za koju mi je gin odmah rekla da mi ju mozda nece priznat  :Sad:  kako i od koga ste vi dobile te uputnice? Usput, na hzzo su misljenja da tu uputnicu daje ginekolog, ali on u tom novom programu (koji svi moraju korostit) uopce nema ponudjenu opciju psihijatra, a ni ne moze nista sam upisat. Sorry na poduzem postu, ali samo bi mi trebalo da sad nakon sveg ovog cekanja nista ne obavim...

----------


## Sela

Draga *Tikki*,bas se vise i ne sjecam,ali mislim da je bas sve sto mi je trebalo za MPO napisao moj soc ginekolog. Dakle.i tu za psiholosko savjetovanje.
Ides na Salatu zar ne?Ako ti se jos nitko od nas ne javi s nekom konkretnijom pomoci,ajd pliz nazovi sestre u ambulanti,one ce ti znati reci.Ja sam 99,8 % sigurna da je daje ginekolog kao i sve sto je vezano uz MPO.pussa

----------


## ValaMala

> Ja sam sad u zadnjoj fazi prikupljanja nalaza za prvi aih (narucena sam za postupak u prvom mjesecu) no kako mi je zadnja m bila 29.12 onda ce iduca biti tek na samom kraju prvog mjeseca. E sad, imam pitanje u vezi uputnice za pp savjetovanje. Naime, gin me prvo poslala opcoj praksi, ona mi nije htjela to napisat (kao sve vezano uz mpo daje gin.) i tako nakon setanja, nazivanja hzzo isl. dobila sam uputnicu ispisanu rukom za koju mi je gin odmah rekla da mi ju mozda nece priznat  kako i od koga ste vi dobile te uputnice? Usput, na hzzo su misljenja da tu uputnicu daje ginekolog, ali on u tom novom programu (koji svi moraju korostit) uopce nema ponudjenu opciju psihijatra, a ni ne moze nista sam upisat. Sorry na poduzem postu, ali samo bi mi trebalo da sad nakon sveg ovog cekanja nista ne obavim...


Ja sam to savjetovanje obavila na VV i tamo su mi sestre rekle da od soc. ginekologa uzmem običnu uputnicu za kontrolni pregled gore kod njih. S tim sam došla, dala sestrama i obavila oba razgovora. E sad, nemam pojma kako je drugdje

----------


## tikki

Ma ja sam na kraju dobila uputnicu od socijalnog ginekologa. Zvala sam u hzzo i oni su mi rekli da mi to mora gin. dati. Pronlem je u tome sto sad svi moraju koristiti neki program za pisanje recepata i uputnica i sto doktor tamo mora odabrati "upucuje se" i onda tip doktora. A ginekolozi imaju ponudjeno samo urologa, kirurga, infektologa is. odnosno specijaliste vezane uz ginekoloske probleme i ne mogu sami upisati nekog drugog specijalistu. Joj tak su sve to iskomplicirali...

----------


## ValaMala

Totalno, slažem se

----------


## visibaba

ooo, vidim da nam je zivnulo ovdje :Smile: 




> Evo mog izvještaja,7.dc-d:13,13 lj:14,15 endo 8,nadam se da će se nastavit ljepo razvijat.


sanja, odlicne vijesti, nadam se da ce se nastaviti tako dobro i dalje :Smile: 




> javljam vam da sam SPONTANO OSTALA  TRUDNA...ulazim u 6 tjedan zadnja beta prije par dana bila je gotovo 16  000...imam GM od 12 mm i ŽV od 4 mm...
> želim i vama da što prije počnete grliti wc školjku kao i ja...


 super za trudnocu :Very Happy: . a zar zaista vec (6tj.) bas povracas?? :Shock:  tako jake mucnine imas? ajme.

*Sela*, kako si?  :Love:

----------


## TrudyC

> Mozda su mislile na klasicni postupak sa supresijom,ali ako ides u stimulaciju bez supresije,onda ne bi trebalo biti problema i veljaca je tvoja!


To sam i ja mislila...kod mene ne pali supresija prije 1. dana (piše čak i u povijesti bolesti da se ide s protokolom kad dobijem mengu)...nadam se najboljem. Hvala na odgovoru :Smile:

----------


## ljube

Sela,hvala na objašnjenju :Smile:

----------


## Vanchriban

Cure imam jedno vjerojatno bedasto pitanje  :Smile:  : jel se može trakica za dokazivanje ovulacije koristiti i navečer ili mora baš biti prva jutarnja mokraća?

----------


## ValaMala

Ovisi o osjetljivosti testa. Obično ti u uputstvima piše, neki su usjetljiviji i detektiraju već i jako male nivoe hcg-a. No uglavnom ti je pravilo: ako testiraš 1. dan izostanke menge ili kasnije, onda može bilo koji urin, glavno da nisi pila neobično puno tekučine jer ga to razrijedi, pa je koncentracija manja. Ako testiraš prije termina menge, onda mora biti jutarnji. U svakom slučaju jutarnji urin je pouzdaniji

----------


## kriistiina

*Vanchriban*  trakice za dokazivanje ovulacije možeš u bilo koje doba dana i ne mora biti prva jutarnja mokraća.. Kad sam išla u prirodnjak dr mi je rekao da pravim oko 10h...

----------


## ValaMala

*Vanchriban*, sori, ne znam zašto sam zaključila da pitaš o trakicama / testovima za trudnoću, haha, puca me neki pms, zanemari moj pametni post

----------


## ptica1

*Zvončic1976*, svaka čast čestitam i nadam se da će nas više biti takvih sa pozitivnim postovima i radosnim vijestima. A što se tiče grljenja WC školjke odmah pristajem samo da dođem do toga.

----------


## Sela

Ima li tko u Petrovoj u cetvrtak?

----------


## tikki

*Vanchriban* provjeri koje trakice za dokazivanje O imaš. Koliko ja znam LH hormon se luči u aktivnom dijelu dana i najbolje je testirati od 10-18 h, odnosno kad si najaktivnija. Dva sata prije je dobro smanjiti unos tekućine. Ja obično testiram oko 18-18.30 (svaki dan u približno isto vrijeme, da ti ne promakne vrhunac LH) i koristim srednji mlaz. Za sada su uvijek pokazale točno.

----------


## Sanjička

HO,HO,HO MERRY CHRISTMAS SVIIIIIIIIMA!!!!!!

Ja naravno kao i uvijek ko padobranac iz vedra neba.....
Jos uvijek nemam komp pa se snalazim s vremena na vrijeme.
Ne mogu sve pohvatati,ali na kavi cemo mi sve nadoknaditi!!!!!!!!

Ja sam super,sve ide ko po loju,cak je i dr iznenaden.
Bila sam 05.01. na kontroli i iznenadio me komentar dr-a da je ocekivao komplikacije i
da je jako iznenaden kako sve ide super.
Sada sam 30+4tt,beba super napreduje,vec ima 1600grama i ocekujemo dan D 16.03.

Suzzie2 zbog tebe mi je posebno zao,ne znam uopce sta bi rekla.
Sigurna sam da ces i ti docekati svoju bebicu,samo sto sve ovo treba nadvladati i budi jaka...............

----------


## visibaba

> Vanchribanprovjeri koje trakice za dokazivanje O imaš. Koliko ja znam *LH hormon se luči u aktivnom dijelu dana* i najbolje je testirati od 10-18 h, odnosno kad si najaktivnija. Dva sata prije je dobro smanjiti unos tekućine. Ja obično testiram oko 18-18.30 (svaki dan u približno isto vrijeme, da ti ne promakne vrhunac LH) i koristim srednji mlaz. Za sada su uvijek pokazale točno.


 ja bih samo jos jednom ovo istaknula: LH se sintetizira tijekom dana kada je organizam aktivan!!, zato se LH testovi u pravilu NE rade uopce s prvim jutarnjim urinom! tikki je zaista dala izvrstan odgovor; ja bih samo dodala da kada sam vidjela da crtica pocinje tamniti, testirala sam se dva puta dnevno, prvi put oko 16h, a drugi put ponekad je to cak bilo i navecer oko 20h ili 22h kako mi ne bi promaknuo LH peak.

----------


## taca70

Tlatincice, mene mozes prebaciti na listu za iduci mj. Danas sam saznala da mi doktora nema do 19.2.  :Shock:  a ne zelim ici u postupak kao 13.prase. To znaci jos jedan ciklus na Stedirilu po koji moram u Sloveniju jer ga kod nas nema.  :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## Bab

curke moje...samo da vas sve skupa pozdravim i zazelim svima puno srece u postupcima. Ja sam od jucer na decapeptilima i nadam se da mi M nece puno kasnit. Jedva cekam da se sve zahukta makar su me ove tuzne vijesti od nasih cura bome obeshrabrile. Saljem vam svima virtualne  :Kiss:  i veselim se nekom druzenju.

----------


## Vanchriban

Jutro!

tikki koje trakice koristiš? Ja sam se počela opet igrati s tim trakicama tek toliko eto da probam. I kako po njima vidite kad vam je peak? Nisam toliko upućena u tu metodu. I kad ih počnete koristiti, kad primjetite sluz ili ranije?
Jučer me muž optužio da šta ih trošim bezveze kao prerano sam je iskoristila a jučer mi je bio 14 dc s tim da mi sluz izgleda kao da je ovulacija već gotova, onako bjelanjkasta mi je bila za vikend i ponedjeljak i gotovo.
A obzirom da sam bila na uzv hsg-u prošli tjedan vjerojatno mi se sve zbrčkalo dolje...

----------


## ljube

Bab,samo hrabro!
Ti si u dugom s decapeptylima i menopurima,ak se ne varam?

Marina81,kako si mi ti?
Jesi bila na uzv ponovo? :Heart:

----------


## ValaMala

Ja sam jedan mjesec koristila ovulacijske i to je bio fijasko, kod PCOS-a, što nisam znala, trakice često budu pozitivne danima i danima, tako da smo prvo kad su postale pozitivne pokušavali ko zečevi  :Smile:  a onda nakon što su i nakon 7 dana bile pozitivne, postalo je malo čudno... Kod mene je priča završila sa zbogom trakice i Maby-baby, dobar dan klomifeni i mpo... 

Inače, došla menga, ovaj ciklus prvi aih!

----------


## sanja1

Ja prijavljujem da mi je u petak punkcija :Wink: .

----------


## tikki

mi smo obavili to famozno pp savjetovanje... priznali mi uputnicu bez problema. Bitno da sam se ja morala živcirati 10 dana  :Sad:  E sad, nalazi krvi će biti za 7 dana i onda mi ne preostaje ništa drugo nego čekati 4 DC da počnem piti klomifen  :Smile:  tko će to dočekati  :Cekam:

----------


## matahari

ja klomifene pijem od 3.-7. dc!!! 




> mi smo obavili to famozno pp savjetovanje... priznali mi uputnicu bez problema. Bitno da sam se ja morala živcirati 10 dana  E sad, nalazi krvi će biti za 7 dana i onda mi ne preostaje ništa drugo nego čekati 4 DC da počnem piti klomifen  tko će to dočekati

----------


## tlatincica

> Ja prijavljujem da mi je u petak punkcija.


Mrak! Kakva je prognoza (folikuli, debljina endo)? 
Ti dugo čekaš, al kad kreneš- ko lokomotiva!  :Kiss: 

Curke, svima ~~~~

----------


## visibaba

> Ja prijavljujem da mi je u petak punkcija.


super :Very Happy: . daj nam malo detalja o folikulima i endo! uglavnom, nadamo se lijepim j.s. ~~~~~


*Vanchriban*, pogledaj si ovdje za vise info o LH testovima i kako ih koristiti. Ukratko, dan kad se pocinjes testirati odredjuje se prema duljini trajanja ciklusa (vidi ovdje), lh peak je kad je testna crtica jednako tamna ili tamnija od kontrolne, ovulacija je 24-36 sati nakon toga.

----------


## ValaMala

> mi smo obavili to famozno pp savjetovanje... priznali mi uputnicu bez problema. Bitno da sam se ja morala živcirati 10 dana  E sad, nalazi krvi će biti za 7 dana i onda mi ne preostaje ništa drugo nego čekati 4 DC da počnem piti klomifen  tko će to dočekati


Tikki, to ti je prvi aih? Ja krećem s klomifenima uskoro, prvi aih

----------


## ValaMala

> Ja prijavljujem da mi je u petak punkcija.


Sretno, napiši svakako kako je prošlo, meni skroz novoj puno znači čuti iskustva iz prve ruke  :Wink:

----------


## sanja1

Evo detaljnog izvještaja,dakle danas je bio 2.uzv,9.dc:D 14,14,16 LJ 17,17 endo-skoro 10,večeras sam si piknula štopericu i u petak punkcija :Smile: ,sve skupa 18 gonala.

----------


## ValaMala

> Evo detaljnog izvještaja,dakle danas je bio 2.uzv,9.dc:D 14,14,16 LJ 17,17 endo-skoro 10,večeras sam si piknula štopericu i u petak punkcija,sve skupa 18 gonala.


Sanja, što znači ovo *D 14,14,16 LJ 17,17*, D i LJ su jajnici, kužim, a ovi brojevi, veličine folikula? To bi značilo da imaš tri na desnom i dva na lijevom?

----------


## tikki

ValaMala, meni će ovo isto biti prvi AIH. Jedva čekam  :Smile: 

Sanja1, sretno u petak!

----------


## sanja1

Da to su veličine folikula.Hvala na ljepim željama,ja naravno javim kako je prošla punkcija :Yes: .

----------


## TrudyC

Sretno Sanja1 - prognoza ti ti je super!

----------


## suzzie2

*Sanja1* ne mogu a da ti ne poželim svu sreću ovog svijeta (i svemira ako treba) da ovaj postupak bude onaj koji već dugo čekaš - uspješan od početka do kraja, jer zaslužila si!  :Love:

----------


## kriistiina

Evo da prijavim, bila danas na pregledu... Na lijevom jajniku imam oko 9 folikula-cisti.. Najveći je 5mm, svi ostali su manji.. Ali ima ih 9........ Vjerojatno ništa od postupka u 3/2011......  :Sad: 

*sanja1 S R E T N O   !!!!*

----------


## Sela

*Sanja* pa ovo je kao san!Krasni folikuli, neka budu prepuni(puni) odlicnih jajnih stanica!!Cak nisi ni puno lijekova potrosila-ti krasno reagiras! :Smile:  :Smile: Jako sam zadovoljna!
*Kriistina* za tebe mi je zao..ali ovo je samo jedan od pokusaja,a kad jednom uspijes neces se loseg vise ni sjetiti!!

 :Heart: 
I cestitke mojoj cimerici sa CEFa s kojom sam lezala u sobi dok sam cekala kiretazu,na rodjenju majog,majog crnog bebana od malo vise od 2 kile,ali preprezdravog!!!!!!!Mami i ovdje puno pusa ako cita!!!! :Klap:  :Klap:

----------


## Sela

> mi smo obavili to famozno pp savjetovanje... priznali mi uputnicu bez problema. Bitno da sam se ja morala živcirati 10 dana  E sad, nalazi krvi će biti za 7 dana i onda mi ne preostaje ništa drugo nego čekati 4 DC da počnem piti klomifen  tko će to dočekati


Sretno *Tikki*!!!

----------


## sanja1

Kristiina znam kako je to frustrirajuće kad se postupak odgodi ali ~~~~~~~~~~da možda ipak ciste odu,iš iš.

Aj cure moje drage od toliko ljepih i pozitivnih želja od svih vas mora uspjeti,pa ako ne ovaj put,jednom već bude,svima nama,samo nekom prije nekom kasnije,šaljem svima jedan veliki poljubac :Love:  :Heart: .

Evo malo~~~~~~~~~~~~za cure koje idu na AIH.

Bab kad je uzv?

----------


## ZAUZETA

Sanja1 sretno da hopsamo za tebe...

----------


## ZAUZETA

Kriistiina,  kako ciste,  još je to jako malo,  kaj ih nemogu punktirati na aspiraciji?

----------


## mimi81

Sanja sretno danas na punkciji...
Taco nadam se da će se dr brzo vratiti.
Bab sretno u ovom postupku!
Lijepi pozdrav svima

----------


## kriistiina

Zauzeta, dr Š mi je rekao da što se njega tiče to ne smeta .... Ali ja se bojim da mi ne bi prekinuli postupak u pola ... Nemam pojma.. Idem u Zg krajem drugog, možda do tada popucaju.... Ali nikad nisma čula da netko ima 9 komada na jednom jajniku...

----------


## Bab

curke moje bok svima...
dakle, ja sam u takvoj gužvi s poslom da se fakat ne stignem javit...

Nadam se da ste mi sve dobro... i da vam svima ide sve po planu...
Ja se uredno pikam sa decom i brojim dane do M pa da krenem i sa menopurima.
UZV je planiran za 8 dc, ali ja se nadam da ću se nekak ugurat 2 dc u vili na jedan brzinski uzv-ić da isključimo postojanje nekih cisti ili sličnih gluposti.

Sad gibam dalje delat pa se čitamo kasnije.

puno pusa svima i nek nam je svima  sa srećom !!!

----------


## marina81

Ej Ljube ja ti se mucim s mucninama koje traju po cijeli dan,ne mogu uzivat u trudnoći.u pon idem na ultrazvuk pa cemo vidjet jel sve ok.Kako si mi ti? :Smile:

----------


## Sela

> Sanja1 sretno da hopsamo za tebe...


*Sanja* i ja bi hopsala,daj,daj,ajd vise rezultate na sunce!!! :Preskace uze:  :Raspa:  :Heart:

----------


## Bab

sanja, nadam se da se oporavljaš od uspješne i plodne punkcije...
uf, ja sam tek krenula s pikanjem( danas mi je 25 dc) i već se nekak grozim punkcije, ali samo zato što mi je sve to novo u Petrovoj i kolko god su mi moje curke objasnile kak sve to zgleda, moram priznat da me frka...grrrrrr...

ali kud ste sve vi hrabre žene to preživjele, onda bum i ja...

javi nam se draga, da možemo skakat od sreće a do tada ja odmah šaljem ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za urnebesan tulum u labu !!!

Sela, samo da te ljubnem  :Kiss:

----------


## Sela

Na,na evo tu,tuuuu me ljubni!!!! :Laughing:  :Heart: 
*Bab* i za tebe bih hopsala;pa kad ce to vise....samo boc,boc a nikako da dodje ono napeto!!!
*Suzzie* sto ima kod tebe?
*ZAUZETA* u kojoj si ti fazi?Kad ce Maribor?
Petrova nam zivnula,hodnici i cekaona u ambulanti opet puni;jucer svi nekako bili raspolozeni..
Kao da je proljece u zraku.. :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Sela

*Bab* nema te zasto biti frkica.Dobije se krasan koktelcic od kojeg sanjas paperjaste ovcice par minuta,a  kroz mrezasti sanak cuti ces kako 
biolog Patrik iz susjedne sobice izvikuje brojcek!
Jedino,bolnica je bolnica,nema individualnog pristupa i taj osjecaj da si anonimus nije bas prekrasan nakon iskustva u privatnim klinikama..Ali ,pa nismo
mi bas takve pekmeze..Ali sestre sa CEFa koje te prate gore na kat su prosto odlicne,pa ce te malo opustiti i umiriti.Vidjet ces,tvoj prvi puta
u Petrovoj bit ce ko vodu piti!!cmok

----------


## ljube

Ej Marina,to su ti sve slatke muke,držim fige za pon. da bude sve super :Heart: 
Eto ja polako :Smile:

----------


## sanja1

Evo me cure ali ne sa dobrim vijestima,koliko sam čula kroz bol samo su 2 js zrele tako da se baš i ne nadam.a punkcija je bila groooznaaaa,bol neviđena,koktel mi uopće nije djelovao,skroz sam sve osjetila,još me boli.ali Bab nemoj se sad prepast jer meni je 1. i 2. put djelovao i nije me boljelo,neznam zašto je to neki put drukčije,valjda se tijelo privikne pa ne djeluje baš najbolje.

----------


## Sela

Ajme *Sanja* ma otkud sad takva bol???Aj proci ce i to,bitne su stanicice-ako su 2-neka su,bit ce dobre,moraju biti!!! :Heart: 
Ovo su sad bili Gonali zar ne?Jel ti bolja reakcija s Menopurima?Zaboravila sam sto si pricala koliko si js i embrijica imala u prethodnim 
postupcima..
Ajd bit ce to 2 krasna zametka,aman taman!Ti si tanusna,vise od 2 bebe bi te zuljalo u busi!!! :Yes: 
Evo za 2 js ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ :Heart:

----------


## tlatincica

Ajme Sanja.... :Shock: 
Ne mogu vjerovati.
Nadam se da je do sad bol prošla  :Love: 
Sad vibramo za 2 opaka malca! ~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## sanja1

Hvala cure :Heart: ,evo oporavila sam se,ali da je bolilo bolilo je :Mad: .U sva 3 postupka sam imala samo gonale i uvijek do sad je bilo koliko folikula(4-5)toliko js,s tim da su vjerojatno neke bile lošije kvalitete.Strah me uopće sutra zvat,koooooooma :Sad: .

----------


## visibaba

ajme Sanja1 bas mi je zao da si se tako namucila i da je toliko boljelo :Sad: .
da i ja sam malo iznenadjena da nakon onako super stanja na uzv, sada samo dvije zrele js. jel zna netko, jel mozda stoperica bila prerano pa je zato tako ispalo? ili? jednostavno stvar srece? stperica je isla na 17mm, to bi trebalo biti ok, jel?
kako god, Sanja1, nemoj gubiti nadu; nadamo se da ce se ove dvije oploditi u dva savrsena embrija :Heart:  :Heart: . sretno!!!

----------


## sanja1

Prijavljujem transfer u ponedjeljak :Yes: ,odo se sad naljevat s ciklom da ne splasnem do tad :Laughing: .

----------


## ValaMala

> Prijavljujem transfer u ponedjeljak,odo se sad naljevat s ciklom da ne splasnem do tad.


Puno puno puno sreće!!! Nalijevat s ciklom?

----------


## sanja1

Da da,sokom od cikle,pomaže da endometrij bude deblji,da se mrve mogu što bolje ugnjezdit,naravno ako uopće dođe do implantacije :Yes: .

----------


## Sanjička

*Sanja* znam sta znaci bolna punkcija.Ali sve se to zaboravi kad se sjetimo ovih malih mrvica tamo u labu!!!!
Zelim ti svu srecu da ovaj put bude dobitan i pokusat cu pratiti zbivanja....
Pusa

----------


## pinny

*Sanja1* sretno i drzim fige da ovaj put bude dobitni.

*Sanjicka* tebi i bebici velika pusa.  :Kiss: 

Sto se tice liste, propustam sijecanj i idem u postupak u veljaci.

----------


## ValaMala

> Da da,sokom od cikle,pomaže da endometrij bude deblji,da se mrve mogu što bolje ugnjezdit,naravno ako uopće dođe do implantacije.


Hvala, nisam imala pojma za to, vidiš kakve zgodne i korisne stvarce čovjek pokupi tu na forumu...

----------


## matahari

Ananas, za istu stvar, sok, voćka, svejedno!
*Sanja*, sretno!




> Hvala, nisam imala pojma za to, vidiš kakve zgodne i korisne stvarce čovjek pokupi tu na forumu...

----------


## tlatincica

Dona javi što se događa  :Smile: 

Lista ide čim dobijemo prvu čekalicu bete  :Smile:

----------


## suzzie2

Danas navijamo za *Sanju*!  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Bab

Sanja...~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za današnji ET i nek se mrve lijepo prime za mamicu i nek ostanu dugo, dugo na toplom.

a svima ostalima puse

----------


## ValaMala

Sanja, puno puno sreće danas s mrvicama  :Smile:

----------


## sanja1

Evo drage moje samo da javim da je jedna,ali vrijedna,mrva kod mene na čuvanju :Yes: ,i nadam se da će joj se svidjet pa možda odluči ostat još kojih 9 mj. :Grin: 

Šaljem puno~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~Borninoj mami i drugoj curi koje su danas imale punkciju za luuuuuudi tulum u labu :Klap: .
Odo sad u horizontalu da mi taj moj jedan vražićak ne zbriše :Wink: .Pusa svima :Heart: .

----------


## Bab

juuuuupiiiii Sanja...za malog žilavca...nek se izbori za svoje mjesto pod maminim srcem !!!!!

----------


## ValaMala

Super, Sanja, sad nek se mali čvrsto primi za mamu i nikud sljedećih 9 mjeseci!  :Smile: 

Mm bio danas na 4. spermiogramu u Petrovoj i opet se stanje jako poboljšalo. Prvo je imao oligoasthenoteratozoospermiu, pa je kroz par mjeseci ponovio i dobio nalaz oligoteratozoospermia (izgubio astheno), a sad je nalaz teratozospermia! Progresivno pokretnih je 46%, a razred B i C još 20%! Dakle volumen i pokretljivost je jako dobra, jedino je udio morfološki normalnih manji, no dr. kaže da to skoro da i nema veze kad je volumen i pokretljivost ok... hvala Bogu na ovome! 

Inače totalno je čudno, svaki spermiogram totalno drugačija dijagnoza, tako da se ne može znati koje je pravo stanje...

----------


## Sela

Bravo *Sanjina* mrvica!!!!Cvrsto se primi!!!! :Very Happy: 
*ValaMala* krasna vijest za tebe ovo o spermiogramu zar ne?
Neka samo varira,varira vise manje kod svih,kod tm bas ono drasticno
ide na bolje..pohvali ga :Embarassed:

----------


## ValaMala

Hoću, stvarno je prekrasan.  :Smile:

----------


## Snekica

Konačno prva čekalica BETE! Bravo *Sanja*, samo ti čuvaj malog pišonju!

----------


## frodo

hay cure! kao prvo, veliko hvala [B]sanji1[B] na vibricama i lijepim željama! ja sam ona *bornina mama kojoj su namijenjene vibrice od strane sanje1. Napisala sam post na predstavljanju, ali evo da ponovim-mama sam uskoro trogodišnjeg živahnog borne koji je rezultat prvog ICSI postupka u Petrovoj , a danas je obavljena punkcija čak 6! jajnih stanica,zovem u srijedu da vidimo kako i da li se mrvičice razvijaju i hoće li biti transfer jer kad je bio zadnji uzv u petak moj doktor je rekao da je endometrij jako tanak, 5 mm i ako ostane tako smrznuti će embrijiće i obaviti transfer u koje prirodno ciklusu kad end.bude ok. pa mi neće naodmet biti vaše vibrice 
Nemojte zamjeriti ako nešto ne bude ok što se tiče postanja i ostalog, moram malo pohvatati sve
pusa!
i naravno, najveće "fige" i vibrice sanji1 da kroz 12 dana javi veliiiikiii plusić! , a i svim trudilicama, čekalicama i trudnicama veliki pozdrav*

----------


## frodo

oprostite,zabunom boldala cijeli post ...

----------


## Sela

*Frodo* cestitke na lijepom broju jajnih stanicica!Nadam se da endo doci bar do 7!Znas da se nasa *Sanja* oblijevala ciklom za dobar endo?
Ti imas mozda premalo vremena,ali probaj,kupi Encijan ili Fructal od 0.75l i pij max koliko mozes.Mozda se desi cudo!pozz

----------


## frodo

thanks  :Smile:  Sela, da pričale smo danas o tom soku od cikle, evo ga kraj mene,od Biotte sam kupila 2 boce odmah i nalijevam se cijelo popodne pa kako bude,rekao je dokt,( ako sam ga dobro skužila pod onim koktelom lijekova)  da je počeo endo lijepo rasti, pa možda ga doguram do 8 ili 9 barem...i pijem još andol 100 i folnu kiselinu i utrogestan vaginalno...sve za još jednu bebicu
a tebi od srca želim uspjeh u slijedećem postupku ( moram se malo baciti na čitanje postova da pohvatam sve vas )
pozdrav!

----------


## legal alien

svim puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za sve to vam treba!

jedno pitanjce za iskusne petrovke: rade li se postupci u 7. mjesecu?

----------


## tlatincica

*Sanja1* jedan je i potreban! ~~~~~~~~~~~~~

*Legal alien*, odgovor je ne.
U 7. i 8. mjesecu se ne rade stimulirani postupci. Mislim da možda AIHovi, a čak ni za prirodnjake nisam sigurna.

----------


## visibaba

*Sanja1* nadam se da je to ona prava mrvica, jedna ali vrijedna!!! :Heart:  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

*frodo* dobrodosla i sretno!!!

----------


## mimi81

Sanja1 sretno! Neka mrvica ostane uz tebe do kraja! :Smile:

----------


## frodo

*visibaba* hvala na lijepim željama  :Smile: 
*Sanja1* kako si danas?

----------


## sanja1

Hvala cure :Heart: ,evo ja glumim mumiju ali neznam koliko ću još izdržat :Razz: .
Frodo javi kako je prošao et,sigurna sam da će tu biti ljepih embrijića ako ne i blastica :Yes: .

----------


## Sela

> svim puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za sve to vam treba!
> 
> jedno pitanjce za iskusne petrovke: rade li se postupci u 7. mjesecu?


Ja lani u 7.mjesecu bila u prirodnjaku.Mozda je izuzetak,bio do 15.u mjesecu.....

----------


## frodo

*sanja1,*glumi mumiju i ne miči se,uzmi knjigu i čitaj,gledaj tv,meditiraj  :Smile: ,tih par dana brzo će proći,onda malo u šetnjicu, a onda ćeš nam javiti plusić na testiću, aha  :Wink: 
 ja sutra moram zvati pa ću vidjeti koliko ih se razvija i kad i kako dalje
evo sok od cikle se ne miče od mene od jučer,ali ga moram malo pomiješati sa cedevitom jer mi je inače želudac u grlu  :Wink:

----------


## ValaMala

Gdje ima za kupiti soka od cikle?

----------


## sanja1

Ja znam da ga ima i Dioni i DM-u,ali sigurno ga ima i još negdje.

----------


## frodo

ja sam ga kupila u dm-u, 500 ml je boca, Biotta, oko 24 kn dođe

----------


## ValaMala

super, thanks

----------


## Sela

Mercator,Fructal,17 kn cca,Konzum Encijan 19 kn cca..

----------


## ValaMala

Još bolje, hvala!

----------


## hop

Cure da li koja zna broj mobitela od dr Velimira Šimunića?

----------


## tlatincica

Kad smo već kod cikle, meni su fine od Fructala i Biotta. Ove druge... baš i ne. Ali najbolje bi bilo baciti je u sokovnik ili blender sa još nečim slatkim (banana, jel tako Sanja  :Wink: ) i popiti prirodnu. A i jeftinije je. Ja sam u tu svrhu kupila sokovnik koji ciklu još nije vidio  :Laughing: . 

*Dona*, nisi valjda odustala od nas?
*Frodo*, dobro nam došla, i držimo figeee!
Svima  :Love:  i ~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## frodo

hvala *tlatinčica*  :Smile: 
cure,a koliko vi popijete te cikle dnevno?
sutra moram u ponovnu nabavku  :Wink: 
i jedva čekam 11 h da nazovem da vidim kako moji mali embrijići ( valjda ih ima...)

----------


## tlatincica

> cure,a koliko vi popijete te cikle dnevno?
> sutra moram u ponovnu nabavku


 Dok ti ne pozli  :Laughing: 
Zezam se, ja sam znala drmnuti i cijelu flašu, ali uglavnom čaša- dvije dnevno.




> i jedva čekam 11 h da nazovem da vidim kako moji mali embrijići ( valjda ih ima...)


~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## sanja1

A Tlatincice moraš spravicu krstit sa ciklom :Laughing: ,da vidiš kako je fina sirova cikla,mmmmm njam njam :Razz: .
Frodo strusi ti cjelu bocu dnevno,nemre ti škodit :Grin: ,i naravno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za sutra. :Klap:

----------


## frodo

javim sutra odmah kad budem znala novosti
a kaj se cikle tiče,jučer pola litre i danas mi je druga boca od pola litre na kraju,ne dam se ja  :Smile: 
*sanja1,* čime se baviš ti danas?  :Wink: 
puuuno ti vibrica šaljem ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
jel osjetiš šta "dolje"  :Smile:

----------


## ValaMala

Ja volim kuhanu ciklu, mogu je jesti samo takvu, nepotrebni nikakvi dodaci... E sad, kad smo se već raspištoljile o ovoj temi, kada je to dobro piti? Ja sam sad 7.d.c. i sutra imam prvu folikulometriju pred prvi aih.

----------


## ValaMala

I koliko debeo treba biti endometrij da bi se to smatralo optimalnim za inplantaciju?

----------


## frodo

uvijek ju je dobro piti, kreni odmah sada,ja možda malo i kasnim,ali sve si mislim da imam ipak vremena, jer ako mi embriotransfer bude u četvrtak, a prema riječima biologa 5. dan od transfera embriji se počinju (ako) hvatati za endometrij, tako da imam još punih 6 dana za pokušaj pripreme optimalne debljine
a koliko znam-najmanje 7 mm endom. mora biti da bi postojale šanse za trudnoću, makar po forumima koliko sam čitala dolazilo je do trudnoće i sa 6mm, a u nekim ( doduše rijetkim) slučajevima i sa 5 mm
idealna debljina 10mm i više
kreni odmah sad, odnosno sutra ujutro ( ako nemaš još ) po tu ciklu i u akciju!

----------


## sanja1

> javim sutra odmah kad budem znala novosti
> a kaj se cikle tiče,jučer pola litre i danas mi je druga boca od pola litre na kraju,ne dam se ja 
> *sanja1,* čime se baviš ti danas? 
> puuuno ti vibrica šaljem ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> jel osjetiš šta "dolje"


Malo čitam,puno buljim u tv i tako...pijem ciklu,ha ha...a "dolje" osjetim samo utriće koji uvijek iscure i izluđuju me :Grin: .

----------


## ValaMala

Cikla kupljena, krećem punom parom.  :Smile: 
Sutra sam na 1. folikulometriji nakon klomifena, držite fige da bude sve ok. E da, sutra će mi doktor pokušati kateterom proći kroz grlić maternice, one koje ste čitale o mojim pokušajima hsg-a koji su završili laparoskopijom znaju da imam "zavinut" čudan cerviks. Možda se to riješilo na operaciji, no znat ću sutra, ako se uspije proći kroz njega. Fakat me strah, bilo je užasno bolno zadnji put... a i ako ne uspije proći što to znači onda za aih i dalje...? 
Idem u krpe i pozitivno misliti za sutra. Javim kako je bilo. Noć!

----------


## Sela

*ValaMala* kako je proslo?

----------


## ValaMala

Evo baš sam se vratila. Rekao je dr. da sam super odreagirala na klomifene i da će biti 1-2 lijepa folikula za aih. Što se tiče onog prolaska kroz cerviks, rekao je da je osjetio tu stepenicu (postoji kao mala brana, teško je objasniti), no uspio je to proći bez problema. Presretna sam, ništa nije boljelo, izgleda da su na operaciji uspjeli to "izbrusiti" malo. 

Uglavnom sljedeća folikulometrija u subotu, a onda aih, ja se nadam možda ponedjeljak, utorak?

Cure, kada je najbolje da bude zadnji odnos prije štoperice/aih-a?

----------


## Dona

Nisam odustala,evo javljam da je jučer bio ET jednog embrija biologica kaže jako lijepog.

----------


## milla2

dobar dan svim curama,!!!!! ako me se sjećate bila sam na forumu malo nešto ,više manje s pitanjima pa eto da vam kažem  da sam zaista sretna! bila sam jučer u zg,i nakon svih pretraga kaže dokt.da sam super sa svim nalazima jedino šta moramo liječiti gardnerellu ja i dragi ,ali nakon toga na popisu smo za IVF za 4.mjesec !!! skakali smo od sreće s  Petrove  :Smile:  eto idem za 2 tjedna na još jedan Papa ,i nakon toga idemooooo .

----------


## sanja1

ValaMala odlično,~~~~~~~~~~~za tvoje folikule da daju prekrasne js :Yes: .
Dona,super,šaljem brdo ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za tvoju mrvu :Klap: .

----------


## frodo

*dona i sanja1* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
a ja sutra idem po svoje bebice ili bebicu, zvala sam i došlo je do oplodnje, ali nisu mi rekli koliko embrija ima
sva se tresem od uzbuđenja  :Smile: 
držite fige....
javim se sutra

----------


## kriistiina

*dona, sanja1, frodo, ValaMala*  puno Vam ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ šaljem !!!!! Mislim na Vas i držim fige ..  :Klap: 


P.S Naučila sam praviti vibrice, jeeeeeeeeee

----------


## ValaMala

Hvala na vibricama curke!

----------


## ValaMala

Pitanje, pokušavam staviti ticker u potpis, zna li netko može li se to i kako?

----------


## tlatincica

*Trudnice*  :Klap: 
Osijek (još 11 dana!)
Sanjička (16.3.)
Zrinkič
Mazica79
Mala26
Ana03
Nana_banana
rajvos
marina81
zvončica1976

*Čekalice bete*  :Heart: 
frodo
Dona
ptica1
Sanja1

*Pikalice*  :Heart: 
Bab

*
Prirodni ciklus IVF/ AIH*  :Heart: 
Valamala
tikki
ljube (?)
*
Čekalice termina, pregleda i koječega*  :Heart: 
01/11 martina3108
02/11 Pinny
02/11 Plavuša007
02/11 taca70
02/11 TrudyC
03/11 Kriistiina
03/11 Snekica
04/11 Glossy
04/11 milla2
04/11 nety
04/11 tlatincica
Angel71
Dariaaa
Dhea
Jasenka
legal alien
ljube
mare77
mimi81
Nivesa
Suzzie2
Vanchriban
Visibaba

*Cure za koje navijamo* ~~~~~~~~~
Dea2010 (Slovenija)
Zauzeta (Slovenija)
Sela (Češka)

----------


## tlatincica

Uskoro će lista trudnica biti duža od ostalih lista  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## ValaMala

> Uskoro će lista trudnica biti duža od ostalih lista


Pozlatile ti se riječi!!!!

----------


## Dona

Hvala svima na vibrama i ja želim svima puno sreće i pozitivne bete

----------


## sanja1

Frodo~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za današnji transfer i da budu super mrve :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: .

----------


## ptica1

Evo da se javim, ništa od pokušaja u prirodnom ciklusu danas sam dobila M. Moram priznata da sam se malo nadala da bi moglo biti nešto, a ono na kraju čisto razočarenje. Jedino se nadam da bi za aih mogla upasti u 3. mj jer 4.02. idem na dogovor i kontrolu te se nadam da neću morati duže čekati od 3. mj.
*ValaMala*, sretno i nadam se da će ti ovo biti dobitno.

----------


## sanja1

Ptica1 baš mi je žao ali kako kažeš,eto uskoro već nove prilike :Heart: .

----------


## ValaMala

Puno hvala, jedva čekam subotu, tada ću znati kad slijedi štoperica i aih!

----------


## frodo

Evo mene cure moje
Javljam da nosim* 2 embrijića*  :Smile: 
Samo ležim i naređujem mužu  :Wink:  i teško mi pada  :Wink: 
*Sanja1* kako si mi?
*Svim curama* bezbroj ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Bab

hej curkice moje...

nije me bilo par dana pa moram sve pohvatati šta se događalo...
Zato ću vas sve kolektivno ljubnuti i zavibrati za puno lijepih vijesti.
Nadam se da će nam godina započeti sa puno velikih ß i malih kuckavih srčeka.

Ja sam od ove srijede na menopurima i u utorak imam prvi uzv( 8 dc) i nadam se da neće biti nikakvih neželjenih iznenađenja  :Undecided: 
Kak sad stvari stoje, mislim da bi mi punkcija mogla pasti u subotu, 29.01.
uf...nekak sam baš nervozna ovaj put, valjda zato što mi je sve novo u Petrovoj...ali nadam se najboljem.

Frodo, mazi te svoje mrvice i uživaj u ležećem položaju. Nadam se da će Borna uskoro dobit brata ili sekicu, a može i oboje.

pusa svima, idem čitat šta ste sve pisale  :Kiss:

----------


## sanja1

Frodo 2 mrve :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: ,super,~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~da se fino ugnjezde.
Ja sad polako ulazim u onu fazu čekanja bete(vjerojatno većini poznatu)kada sam uvjerena da opet ništa :Mad: ,iako znam da to još nemogu znati ali...joj to čekanje je stvarno za pozvizdit :Razz: .

----------


## TrudyC

Sretno *Bab*! Nek ih bude puno, al ne previše (bem ti zakon)

----------


## ValaMala

Pošto ste me lijepo uputile u "bildanje" endometrije, napravila sam danas bocu soka od sirove cikle i iznenadila sam se kako je fin. Stavila sam unutra malo soka od limuna i naranče i uživancija. U svakom slučaju upola jeftiniji nego bilo što kupovno!

----------


## ValaMala

lapsus - dakle mislila sam "bildanje" endometrija  :Smile:

----------


## Sela

*Bab* sretno na folikulometriji u utorak!!!Neka endo bude kao Mlijecna staza a folikulici kao planetici!

----------


## Sela

I ja bildam svoj endo mjesajuci sok od cikle sa sokom od jabuke,kapnem par kapi propolisa i tako 3 puta dnevno.
Za sad jos cekam na prve rezultate... :Sad: 
 :Heart:

----------


## ValaMala

Izvještajs današnje folikulometrije. U šoku sam. Skroz.

Na stolu iznenađenje i meni i doktoru. Od 1-2 folikula koliko se vidjelo prije 2 dana - idealno za AIH, danas skroz druga situacija. Na D jajniku 3 savršena folikula od 20mm, na L jedan od 18mm. Rekao je da mi ne dopušta ni da imamo odnos mm i ja, a kamoli AIH. I rekao da možemo ili odustati ili ići na IVF.

Naravno da sam se odlučila za IVF. Mislim, u cijeloj borbi za bebicu, odbaciti ovakvu krasnu priliku bi bilo prilično besmisleno. I tako večeras u 23 idem gore na štopericu, a u ponedjeljak ujutro je punkcija. Toliko sam se bojala punkcije bez anestezije, a sada kad imam priliku, uopće ne razmišljam o boli, samo o tome da postoje 4 lijepa folikula koji možda nose jajne stanice koje bi mogle postati naše dijete... 

Hrpa osjećaja u istom trenutku. Sreća, strah da ne puknu folikuli prije vremena, ogromna nada, strah da možda neće doći do transfera, strah od punkcije, radost pri pomisli koliko je veća šansa IVF postupak od AIH-a...

Ma, sve u svemu, nisam se uopće stigla pripremiti na ovo. Obično se cure spremaju na IVF, pa se pikaju, pa polako dođe i sam postupak. Ovako s neba pa u rebra! 

Cure, vibrajte za meneee  :Smile: 

E da, endometrij lijepih 9mm. Cheers i kuc kuc s čašom punom ciklice

----------


## Sela

*ValaMala* bravo!Kad sam procitala prvu recenicu u tvom postu,pomislila sam-opet neko sra...e!Ali ne!
Odlicno!Zaista ti se pruzila prilika na dlanu!Ne boj se punkcije!Vjerovatno ces biti jedna od 80 posto sretnica koje
je ne osjete i na koje savrseno djeluje petrovski koktelcic.Znam da si uzbudjena i imas pravo biti.Sretno na IVFu
i nek ti ne bude zao sto si dosla k nama! :Klap:  :Heart: 

[SIZE="1"]I samo nastavi s ciklom..SIZE]

----------


## ValaMala

*Sela*, hvala, ali moram te ispraviti, ja sam tek sljedeći tjedan na 1. razgovoru kod dr. Streleca u Petrovoj. Za to vrijeme dok bih čekala na pravi postupak u Petrovoj, mislila sam "odraditi" par AIH-ova na VV, zato što po spermiogramu mm imamo šanse, a i da ne gubim vrijeme. Upravo zbog punkcije bez anestezije nisam htjela ostati na VV. I vidi sad!  :Smile: 

Bila mi je nedavno jedna frendica kojoj je bila stravična punkcija, no znaš što, puno mi je važnije da nađu lijepe jajne stanice (da folikulići nisu prazni) i da dođemo do transfera! 

U svakom slučaju primam vibrice na kile i vreće, nadam se da me primate premda nisam još službeno Petrofka  :Wink:

----------


## sanja1

Aj ValaMala~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~iz sve snage  i za bezbolnu punkciju i ljepe js i super embrije i naravno trudnoću :Very Happy: .

----------


## Sela

Aha,joj,sorry nisam skuzila,tu si na forumu pa sam mislila da si vec nasa!Znaci IVF ce biti na VV!A onda ti Strelec ni mi mozda vise necemo niti trebati!!!
Aj,vibrice~~~~~~~~~~ :Heart: 
oops sorry mod

----------


## kriistiina

ValaMala sretno ...  :Smile:

----------


## čokolada

Molim vas, trebam hitno informaciju: obzirom na to da dr. Pavičić-B. ima ambulantu ponedjeljkom, znači li da je i na jutarnjem UZV ponedjeljkom? Ako jest, od koliko sati?
Ako mi u povijesti bolesti piše: na sljedećoj kontroli (naručena sam sutra u 11) će se napraviti UZV, znači li to da se samo pojavim na UZV ujutro rano bez narudžbe?

----------


## tlatincica

Doktori svako jutro dolaze raditi UZV svojim pacijenticama bez obzira na ambulantu.
UZV je od 7-9, ali ne znam točno kojim rasporedom liječnici dolaze.

----------


## Niki

Evo da i ja konacno izadjem iz sjene...Pratim vas vec neko vrijeme,citam,proucavam,pa je vrijeme da se prikljucim.Lijepo je sto si dajete podrsku,dok sam citala vase postove i nasmijala sam se i plakala,hormoni me pucaju opasno,posebno danas,sva sam napeta.U postupku sam oplodnje,bila na gonalima,sinoc sam si upiknula stopericu i sutra u jutro pravac Petrova.Po svemu sto sam procitala kod vas, strah me je,ali ne boli koja me sutra mozda ceka nego da mi ne pukne prije reda pa da se postupak odgodi.Na ultrazvuku doktor S. je rekao da je jako zadovoljan s onim sto vidi,ali po vasim postovima vidim da to nista ne znaci jer uvijek se moze zakomplicirat to.Imam iscjedak kao u prirodnoj ovulaciji,jel to normalno?bojim se da nisu pukli folikuli...Inace imala sam jednu inseminaciju (neuspjesnu)sad sam prvi put na oplodnji.Kod mene je sve u redu,kod muza oligoasthenoteratozoospermia...

----------


## tikki

ja sutra nosim sve nalaze (krvi, pp savjetovanja i ostalu dokumentaciju) u Petrovu. Temperatura mi je pala još jučer, tako da M očekujem tokom ponedjeljka ili utorak eventualno. I onda počinjem s klomifenima na 4 DC. Ovo je sad prva M kojoj se zapravo na neki način veselim i jedva čekam da dođe. Samo me sad malo postalo strah s obzirom na iskustvo koje je imala ValaMala, što ako mi bude previše folikula i zbog toga ne bude ništa od postupka? (inače nisam o tome nikad razmišljala - samo sam se brinula što ako ne bude ni jednog).

----------


## ruža82

> ja sutra nosim sve nalaze (krvi, pp savjetovanja i ostalu dokumentaciju) u Petrovu. Temperatura mi je pala još jučer, tako da M očekujem tokom ponedjeljka ili utorak eventualno. I onda počinjem s klomifenima na 4 DC. Ovo je sad prva M kojoj se zapravo na neki način veselim i jedva čekam da dođe. Samo me sad malo postalo strah s obzirom na iskustvo koje je imala ValaMala, što ako mi bude previše folikula i zbog toga ne bude ništa od postupka? (inače nisam o tome nikad razmišljala - samo sam se brinula što ako ne bude ni jednog).


kužim te, i ja nikad nisam tako razmišljala, al eto vidiš, uvijek postoji IVF!!!!!!!!

----------


## ValaMala

> ja sutra nosim sve nalaze (krvi, pp savjetovanja i ostalu dokumentaciju) u Petrovu. Temperatura mi je pala još jučer, tako da M očekujem tokom ponedjeljka ili utorak eventualno. I onda počinjem s klomifenima na 4 DC. Ovo je sad prva M kojoj se zapravo na neki način veselim i jedva čekam da dođe. Samo me sad malo postalo strah s obzirom na iskustvo koje je imala ValaMala, što ako mi bude previše folikula i zbog toga ne bude ništa od postupka? (inače nisam o tome nikad razmišljala - samo sam se brinula što ako ne bude ni jednog).


Tikki, to se ponekad dogodi, ovisi kako ćeš izreagirati, no ne vidim zašto bi morao propasti postupak. Mislim, osim ako ti odlučiš da nećeš dalje. Meni je dr. ponudio IVF i presretna sam. To gledam kao veliki dar. Zamisli, postotak uspješnosti je urnebesno veći, a izbjegla sam ono kljukanje jakom kemijom. 

Pričala sam u čekaonici jučer s jednom curom koja je nakon sve one ogromne stimulacije dobila tek 2 folikula! Što bi ona dala za moja četiri! Samo sam zahvalna na ovoj prilici...

Inače, užasno me strah punkcije sutra, samo neka to prođe... ne znam kako ću izdržati to na živo...

----------


## taca70

Moj 2.AIH je raden s 5 folikula dobivenih nakon Klomifena i 12 Menopura ali u poznijim godinama ne prijeti "opasnost" od trudnoce sto se i pokazalo. Svakako je bolje te js iskoristiti za IVF nego ici na AIH.

----------


## ValaMala

*taca70* poznije godine? Jao, pretjerala si, kakve poznije godine! Ti si još koka koja može dati krasna jajašca  :Smile: ))

----------


## Sela

*ValaMala*-javi rezultate punkcije sa VV!!!
*Bab* sutra UZV?

----------


## Bab

hej drage moje...

ValaMala, čekamo lijepe vijesti...ja sam odradila 2 punkcije na VV-u i meni to zbilja nije bilo strašno. ok, jednom sam imala samo 3 folikula, ali drugi put ih je bilo 10-ak.
Nadam se da ćeš zaboraviti svu bol čim ti biolog javi lijepe vijesti  :Smile: 

Selić moja draga, je sutra se slikam ujutro...nadam se da će biti ok...osjećam jajnike ali ne nešto prejako, pa si mislim jel se uopće nešto događa unutra  :Undecided: 

sutra bumo pametniji...

kiss svima

----------


## ValaMala

Curke, punkcija je bila potpuno podnošljiva, ne mogu vjerovati koliko sam se bojala, a bez razloga. Punktirao je 4 folikula, ali sam dobila samo 1 j.s. Malo razočaranje, a opet i sreća, moglo je biti da ne bude ni jedna! 

Sada sam na utrićima i ceporexu, zovem kasnije danas dr. Kniewalda da vidim kakva mi je j.s. a sutra iza 10 ću znati je li se podijelila. U srijedu konačan dogovor oko transfera - ako ga za mene bude, nadam se svim srcem!!!

----------


## Bab

ValaMala, šaljem tonu ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za tvoju stanicu...nek bude žilavica i nek se za 9 mjeseci pretvori u najljepše djetešce na svijetu.

----------


## ptica1

ValaMala, sretno i želim ti da za 9 mj. budeš majka.

----------


## visibaba

*Sanja1* kako je? Kad ces raditi betu? Hoce li prije pasti koji testic? Ili samo strpljivo cekas? Mislim na tebe :Heart:

----------


## ValaMala

Puno hvala curke! Samo neka se ona podijeli i neka je vrate mami.  :Smile:  Zvala sam biologa i rekao je da stanica izgleda dobro. Sutra ću znati je li se oplodila i tako to...

----------


## sanja1

ValaMala evo ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~da bude jedan super embrijić :Yes: .

Hej Visibaba,evo ja čekam i čekam ali dani sporo teku :Cool: ,ima još tjedan dana do bete ali meni ti ako nije uspjelo m dođe par dana prije bete,bez obzira na utriće tako da test ni ne stignem napravit,iako mi se sve čini da će nažalost opet m stići prije bete :Rolling Eyes: ,cccc.

----------


## Sela

> ...iako mi se sve čini da će nažalost opet m stići prije bete,cccc.


Pa nije valjda bas tako...grrrrr...znas da je osjecaj nadolazece m slican osjecaju  nadosle t!

----------


## tlatincica

Sanja, molim lijepo: trudna si dok se ne dokaže suprotno. A dokazi bi mogli nestati na neko vrijeme  :Smile: 
Sela, lijep ti je potpis  :Smile: 
Curke moje drage, svima želim ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  :Saint:

----------


## visibaba

> iako mi se sve čini da će nažalost opet m stići prije bete,cccc.


ma to nikako ne mozes znati ovako unaprijed!!! ma ne mozes to uopce znati dok ne dodje, jer su simptomi ISTI!!! sve u tim danima je ionako pod jakim utjecajem progesterona.
drzi se, grizem nokte s tobom u iscekivanju i nadam se +  :Love:

----------


## Sela

[QUOTE=tlatincica;1797783]Sela, lijep ti je potpis  :Smile: 
QUOTE]

Hvala *tlatincice*-malo cu za promjenu misliti na stvari koje me vesele...a i bilo je bloody vrijeme!!!!!!! :Razz:

----------


## taca70

Niki, tvoj post je ostao negdje gore ocito nezapazen jer si se tek pocela javljati pa malo potraje dok te moderatorica ubaci k nama. Milsim da nemas razloga za brigu da ce folikuli popucati. Jesi koristila nesto za supresiju tj. u kakvom si protokolu?
Sanja1, znam da nije lako cekati, ~~~~~ da ti vrijeme sto brze prode i da se na kraju svi radujemo. Nekako mi trudnice brzo dodu i odu a mi "najjace" ostajemo....

----------


## tlatincica

> Nekako mi trudnice brzo dodu i odu a mi "najjace" ostajemo....


 Najotpornije  :Laughing: 
Niki dobrodošla!
Idem sad pogledati tvoj post, ali sam sigurna da ti je Taca odgovorila na pitanje  :Smile:

----------


## sanja1

Visibabić očisti svoj inbox :Razz: .

----------


## sanja1

Ma znate cure kak je to,malo me uhvatio beta bluzzz,ali ko jači taj kači :Wink: .
Sela :Klap: ,čestitam.

----------


## Sela

Beta blues-odlicno!Ali vjerujem da ces ti naveliko hodocastiti po beticu bez skretanja u DM po Always.

----------


## visibaba

> Visibabić očisti svoj inbox.


a ja se cudim kaj mi ni'ko ne odgovara na moje pp-ove :Laughing: .
ispraznjeno.

sanja1 ne spominji beta blues 7 dpt :No-no: 

Sela cestitam i okupiraj misli lijepim i pozitivnim stvarima koje te vesele  :Love:

----------


## mia74

*Bab* draga,puno~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za tvoj današnji uzv!
Šaljem ti  :Kiss:

----------


## suzzie2

*Sanja1* još malo! izdrži! ne bi vjerovala, ali i mi smo malo nervozni, zajedno s tobom!  :Smile: 

*Sela* čestitke!  :Very Happy:  

*ValaMala* i *Bab* držim fige djevojke! Cmok svima!

----------


## ValaMala

Malo prije razgovarala s biologom, Jedna ali vrijedna!  :Smile:  Kaže on da izgleda lijepo, lijepo se podijelila i da možemo očekivati transfer za sutra. 
Sada samo neka se moja mrva nastavi dijeliti i primi za mamu sljedećih 9 mjeseci! :Zaljubljen: 

Korak po korak, ali evo napredujemo...

----------


## Niki

Skuzila sam da dugo traje dok me ubaci medju vas,ali dobro je,eto me  :Smile:  .Bila sam jucer na punkciji,sve je dobro proslo...Izvadili su mi osam folikula,rekli su da su svi jako lijepi,ako sam dobro skuzila tri su uzeli u upotrebu,ostalih pet su zamrznuli.Dali su mi neki lijepi koktelcic od kojeg sam bila u sekundi osamucena kao da sam popila deset bambusa na slamku,malo je bolilo,ali ne toliko da ne bih mogla izdrzati.Sutra ih moram nazvati da vidim kako to napreduje,pa onda u cetvrtak bi mogao biti transfer ako sve bude ok.

----------


## Sela

Bravo *Niki* i dobrodosla.Samo pisi postove i kad uhvatis ritam nakon par njih,moci ces normalno postati.
Sretno sa transferom.I samo jedna mala mala ispravka,nisu ti izvadili 8 folikula nego vjerovatno 8 jajnih stanica
a folikula je mozda bilo vise :Razz:  :Heart: 
I ovdje ce biti beba,pazi sto vam ja kazem! :Grin:

----------


## Sela

*Bab* ti si nas wunderfrau!Ako sad ne bude nunavaca..... :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 
Jos nek se muzic pokaze u formi...(znam draga,sve znam) :Heart: 
Smajlic /victory/

----------


## Niki

Folikuli,jajne stanice,jaooooo svi pojmovi mi se mijesaju u glavi,  :Embarassed: hehehehe...da osam jajnih stanica  :Yes:  ... Ja bi vas sad pitala nesto,nisam se maznula vec jaaaaaako dugo,jel ja smijem to sad prije transfera?Bilo mi neugodno pitati sestru  :Embarassed:

----------


## Bab

Hehehe, draga moja Sela  :Kiss: 

a vidli bumo jel bude čega u tim folikulićima...
evo, za sve ostale izvještaj: desno - 18,17,12,12,14 i lijevo 13,14,18,17,16
Iskreno, meni se to čini malo previše šareno, oni tam nisu niš komentirali, vaila sam estradiol i sutra sam ponovo gore na istom tretmanu( uzv + estradiol)

Ali neću sad s tim razbijat glavu,...kako bude bit će.

ValaMala, nadam se da ćeš nam za cca 2 tjedna javit najljepše vijesti  :Smile: 

Sanja, nadam se da će ovaj put M skroz zaboraviti tvoju adresu... neka tebi malo odmora od nje i to barem godinu i pol  :Smile: 

Svima vam šaljem virtualne puse i javim se opet sutra sa friškim vijestima

----------


## TrudyC

Bab - ima ih ko u priči!!! Jesi pitala za zaleđivanje? Čini mi se da bi ova 2 najmanja mogla otpast, ali još ih uvijek ostane dovoljno za super rezultat. Sretno!

----------


## Sela

*Niki* mislim da to cure bas ne prakticiraju,nakon punkcije su vece sanse za neku upalu,pa se suzdrzi jos malo.
Do bete.

----------


## Sela

*Bab* ja bum te brojceke na lotu odigrala  :Laughing: ako mi  das dozvolu!!!!Cine mi se sretni! :Klap:

----------


## ValaMala

*Niki*, slažem se sa Selom. Ne preporučuje se keksanje prije transfera, a bome ni poslije, bar jedno kratko vrijeme...

----------


## Snekica

*Sela*, jedva čekamo da upotpuniš taj potpis!!! Šaljem puno  :Kiss: 
*Niki*, ako ikako možeš suzdrži se, mada ja nisam svaki put! (to je bilo ono: sad jer poslije tko zna kad ćemo - pa smo nakon 2 tjedna...**). I da, to nije niš strašno, bolje da i sestru pitaš, to je skoro u opisu njihovog posla  :Grin: .
*Bab*, brojčice su fine! Ovo mora da ti je sad to to! Ajme kako sam to fino sročila! 
Ja čekam kraj idućeg mjeseca da odem po bockalice, pa STARTAMO!!! Nikako dočekati!
ValaMala, sretno sutra i da za 2 tjedna svi budemo happy i da  :Very Happy:  skupa s tobom! Ne, ti nećeš smijeti skakati! Ha-ha!  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## Bab

Ma draga...nema frke, samo ti uplati...možda bar tebi donesu sreću...

iz tvojih usta u čije god uši treba...
Za zaleđivanje nisam niš pitala...tek sam na hodniku sa papira pročitala kolko ih ima jer dr-ica nje baš bila pričljiva. Pitala bum sutra ( ak stignem uopće) kad bum saznala i nalaz od današnjeg estradiola.

Ali iskreno, radije bi da mi niš ne zaleđuju jer svi znamo sve o tome, a samo ću gubit vrijeme s njima...ma ne znam  :Undecided: 

Ali ak Sela dobije na lotu...pa nitko sretniji od mene...go girl !!!

----------


## mimi81

Ej cure! Pozdrav novoj suborki Niki! 
Bab, Sanja 1, Sela, ValaMala sretno u ovom postupku, i nek Libresse i Always bankrotiraju.
Pozdravi idu i Taci, Tlatincici i Suzzie...za što prijašnji uspjeh i trbuh do zuba!

----------


## Bab

joj, baš sam bezobrazna... :Sad: 

Niki, dobro nam došla i što prije otišla...nadam se da će ove JS bit odlične, a plivači od TM-a još bolji...

----------


## Sela

[/B]Bab [/B]presjetna si mi za jednu kokicu nesilicu..
Hajde mozda bas ovaj postupak bude to- to(kako kaze *Sneki* :Laughing: 
Nema sto ne bi dala da sam na tvom mjestu :Smile:

----------


## ana 03

pozdrav curke od nas dvoje... Bab mislim da sam te danas vidjela i gledala sam al nisam bila ziher dal si ti- bez majica?kod nas je hvala Bogu sve ok i brojimo 14 tj.

----------


## Bab

Selić moja, ja bi ti jako rado prepustila pola mojih JS, samo da mi ti uspiješ...ko zna, možda jednom i to dozvole... pa radije bi ih nekome dala nego da ih zalede( čitaj bace  :Sad:  )

A što se sjete tiče, ja ću se radije veseliti na kraju nego na početku pa da me lupi po glavi...takva sam uvijek bila, ne mogu si pomoć, šta š' !?  :Undecided: 

Joj ana, sad si me nasmijala skoro do suza!!! Čitam ja tvoj post i mislim si di sam ja to bila bez majce pa da me golu nisi prepoznala i onda iz osme skužim da si ti mislila na beŽ majcu...hehehe
Baš mi je žao da se nismo skužile...al drago mi je da je sve OK sa vama...samo tako nastavite do kraja

----------


## Sela

Hvala draga , ali dok se zakon o donaciji ne promijeni, nema pite od domacih jajc.

----------


## Bab

Ma znam... nažalost.

Al ja tek sad vidjeh tvoj ticker...
ja ću ti čestitati odmah sad, pa opet i poslije i nakon sretnog dana.
Jako sam sretna zbog tebe/ vas...pusa velika tebi i budućem mužiću.

Snekice, baš si to dobro napisal...baš onak po domaći.
I ja tebi želim da Vam mjesec ljubavi donese vašu najveću ljubav

----------


## Niki

Hvala cure na dobrodoslici!!! Divne ste!!!

----------


## Sela

Znam da moj ticker  ne spada i nije uobicajen za MPO forum,ali nadam se da cete mi oprostiti.
Nakon moje trudnoce koja je zavrsila kako je,ovo je prvi zaista lijep razlog da budem opet nasmijesena.

----------


## sanja1

Ajme al ste se raspisale,dakle Niki,ValaMala milion~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ :Heart:  :Heart: .
Bab vauuuuu,kakva reakšn,bit će tu bebuljac ili dva :Klap:  :Klap: .
Neznam da li sam nekog izostavila ali zlu netrebalo~~~~~~~~~~~~~svima za sve :Grin: .

----------


## kriistiina

Drage moje suborke svima vam šaljem puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~    


 Ne pišem često, ali čitam vas svaki dan ... 

Pusa

----------


## ValaMala

Ma joj, sutra transfer, ako se malena nastavila lijepo dijeliti, a ja sam sad u hrpi glupavih pitanja. Naime, nakon samog transfera se odhoda odmah do stola blizu i tamo se leži s malo podignutom guzom kakvih 10-15-ak minuta, a onda se ide doma. Ima li veze to hodanje itd... ne bi li bilo bolje da se duže leži... ma sva sam si smiješna s toliko nade, straha...

----------


## Sela

Nema ti to veze,svaka ustanova ima svoje neko nepisano pravil-negdje se lezi sat vremena,negdje pola,negdje si na trbuhu,negdje sa skvrcenim nogama,
a bebo se ovako i onako tek prima za endo za dan dva nakon transfera,a do tada samo pluta i trazi si najudobnije mjesto.
Kad dodjes kuci odlezi jos to popodne a sutradan  normalan malo usporeniji tempo.Sretno!

----------


## Niki

Sad sam zvala petrovu,rekli su da je doslo do oplodnje i sutra u jutro transfer.  :Smile:  Do sad je sve lijepo krenulo bez problema,sad ono najteze iscekivanje...I ja bi vama poslala vibrice,ali ne znam kako se to radi,pa cu ovako- VIBRICE za sve!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## Niki

Aaaaaa,skuzila sam vibrice!!!! ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  :Smile:  Evo,za sve vas!!!!

----------


## Sela

*Niki* bravo!!!Vec sam mislila da sve Petrovke jos spavaju,a pouzdano znam da su neke svrljale cijelo jutro po hodnicima :Razz: 
Iako sam vec popila svoju prvu jutarnju u jako ugodnom drustvu,evo vam jos jedne s nogu  :Coffee: 
Ima li vijesti o *Osijek*?Trebala je roditi uskoro. :Bouncing:  :Cekam:

----------


## Bab

Bravo *Niki* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za tvoju mrvu...nek i dalje nastavi oako lijepo i glatko

Ja se vratila sa današnjeg "slikanja"... danas u tri zovem pa će mi reći jel ide danas štoperica ili još čekamo. Baš sam nestrpljiva.
Jedino što mi je danas bila dr. Šprem na uzv-u i ona nije vidla onoliko folikula ko jučer, nego su na desnom bila dva, od 13 i 18 mm, a na lijevom 4 ili 5, svi podjednaki.
ALi neću se sad s tim zamarat...kako bude- bude.
Nadam se da će punkcija biti u petak i da će sve proći ok.
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za sve Vas/ nas.

malo off - *Sela*, baš sam uživala s tobom danas...  :Kiss:

----------


## frodo

cure, da se i ja malo javim....
štekao nam internet ovih par dana,malo dođe malo se prekine veza ,grrrrrr
meni danas 6 dpt,ležim i mirujem većinom,mada znam da to veze nema, ali.....
od simptoma - tu i tamo malo nešto zaboli, ali to je normalno poslije sve te sile hormona,osim šta me stalno hvata neka vrućina, ko da sam u klimaksu  :Sad: 
to mi se i inače dešava prije menst., samo je sad u puno jačem obliku izraženo
hvata me neka intuicija da ovaj put ništa od svega  :Sad: , ali vidjet ćemo
meni će u ponedjeljak biti 11. dan od transfera ( et 3.dan od punkcije),ako kao dan transfera računam kao nulti dan,pa ako do onda ne procurim napravila bi doma testić,tako sam u prvoj trudnoći napravila i odmah bile 2 crtice,kad bi barem sada bilo tako......
*sanja1*, kako si mi ti?
*svima*( neću imenovati da nekog na izostavim) bezbroj ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~da vam se sve želje ostvare!  :Smile: )))))

----------


## Sela

Testic,testic *Frodo*!!!!Ocemo prvu forumsku trudnicu ove godine!
Testic,testic *Sanja1*!!!Citaj ovo gore! :Razz:

----------


## sanja1

Hej Frodo,ja sam ti otprilike u istom stanju,stanje neželjenog pms-a :Rolling Eyes: ,tako da te razumijem :Heart: .

Sela :Razz: .

----------


## plavuša 007

halo cure,samo da javim da sam uzela ljekove i drugi mjesec se i ja pridružujem!želim svima puno sreče da vas ne nabrajam svaku posebno jer vas ima puno,nadam se da čemo se sve brzo maknut s ove teme i preći na neku veseliju!

----------


## ValaMala

Hej suborke, 

pošto sam u horizontali, evo samo brzinsko javljanje. Danas sam imala transfer moje jedne mrvice, ali je stvarno mala, tek dvostanična. I biolog i doktor su mi rekli da mi ne bi vraćali stanicu za koju misle da nema šanse, te da su imali itekako trudnoća iz malo podijeljenih stanica. Kažu da se neke jednostavno dijele sporijim tempom i postanu dječica, a pak da ima onih koje se dijele naglo i brzo, pa opet ništa od njih, stanu ili jednostavno ne uspiju. Kaže doktor meni, Vala, ni ti ni ja ne znamo kakav smo embrio bili...  :Smile: 

Pa tako čuvam sada svoju sporu mrvicu - kaže muž da mora da je na njega kad je spora, haha...

Pusa svima

----------


## Sela

*ValaMala* neka se sporiš zasprinta sad kad je dospio na toplo! :Grin:

----------


## sanja1

ValaMala~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za tvoju mrvu,znaš kako kažu,žuri se polako :Grin: .

----------


## frodo

halo cure  :Smile: 
*sanja1*,kad ćeš ti radit testić ili betu?
ja isto u nekakvom bezveze stanju  :Sad: 
pa malo uzela toplomjer, mada znam da je sve to čista glupost radit pod utjecajem utrića,ali da skratim vrijeme..
pa pod jednom rukom 36.4, a pod drugom 36.8...ma baš sam *blesava..*..
a čitam tu po forumima sa su zapravo pms i trudnoća jedno te isto kaj se simptoma tiče, tako da......
ja, ako ne procurim do ponedjeljka, radim testić  - tako da ako bude negativan mogu mirne duše čekat m. ( grrrrrrrrrr)
*vala mala*-ništa ti to ne znači-cura koja je prošlo ljeto bila sa mnom-bila je treći puta, i u svim postupcima su joj vraćali po 3 osmostanična embrija i imala endo 13...i ništa niti jedan jedini put.eto.
zato svima nama bezbroj ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## kriistiina

valamala slažem se s frodo.. Ja sam u zadnjem postupku imala 2 osmostanična i 1 deseterostanični, endo za poželjet i opet ništa.. Drži se, a mi svi držimo fige  :Smile:

----------


## ValaMala

Puno puno hvala... nadam se da se mrvičak dijeli, samo neka on ide svojim tempom  :Smile:

----------


## TrudyC

Dobila protokol danas. Još uvijek nema prof. V. pa sam kratko popričala s doc. Šprem (opet)....kak je krenulo profa ću vidjet tek na porodu  :Rolling Eyes: 
Pokupila lijekove i sad čekam M za nekih 5,6 dana i krečemo :Klap: 
Sestre su bile stvarno super oko mojih miljun pitanja i sve mi pomogle (ovo je za mene otkriće svaki put kad svratim u Petrovu).
Jedino me malo brine kaj sam dobila 25 menopura...čini mi se premalo. Do sad sam s 27 imala 4 js i trudnoću, a s 30 - 7 js (0 bodova)...ko zna kak bu sad ispalo :Undecided:

----------


## tlatincica

> pa malo uzela toplomjer, mada znam da je sve to čista glupost radit pod utjecajem utrića,ali da skratim vrijeme..
> pa pod jednom rukom 36.4, a pod drugom 36.8...


 :Laughing:  u prosjeku imaš 36.6 što je ok  :Laughing: 
Nažalost, toplomjer je nikakav pokazatelj dok se uzimaju utrići, ali to znaš i sama  :Smile: 
*TrudyC* slažem se s tobom da Petrova ima super sestre- stvarno su strpljive i pažljive prema nama. Dr. V je na godišnjem koliko sam čula (mislim da je dobio bebu pa odmah i upućujemo čestitke).
Nema veze koliko si menopura dobila, ako će ti trebati, dobit ćeš ih još. 
Možda ih trenutno nema na lageru. Koji protokol si dobila?

Čekalice bete *Sanja1*, *frodo*, *dona* i pridružena *ValaMala* ~~~~~~~~ za ogromne beturine! Jesam li nekog zaboravila?
Pikalice, ajmo, da pojačamo trudničku listu!

Da li je netko bio kod nove doktorice?

----------


## TrudyC

Na protokolu piše samo 25...a idem od 1. dan sa Suprefactom pa od 2. dana 3 Men, a od 5. dana s 2 Men...OK je protokol, samo sam očekivala  da ću u ovim godinama ići na više, ne na manje  :Cool:

----------


## Sela

*Trudy* tokom ultrazvucenja(juhh koji dobar izraz!!!) ti se terapija moze iskorigirati pa ako ce trebati od 5.dana ti pojacaju Menopure.Nema veze sadasnji total injekcija,to je samo okvirno.Dobro rece *Tlatincica.*
Koja je to nova doktorica dosla?Kako se zove i koji pedigre?

----------


## Sela

Tajanstvena *Plavuso 007* zelim ti uspjesan postupak u veljaci i javljaj nam se malo vise!

----------


## frodo

*tlatincica*,sad si me nasmijala do suza......hihihihhihihih
a kaj ćemo jadne, onaj tko nije prolazio ovo ne zna kako je to, to iščekivanje i cjelodnevno snimanje hoće negdje nešto zabolit
pa ako zaboli-nije dobro i zašto boli..... :Smile: 
a ako ne zaboli-kojeg vraga ne boli.... :Smile: 
danas više ne ležim po cijele dane,jer ako su se ove moje dvije(ili jedna od njih)mislile uhvatiti, već jesu
ajme tko će dočekati ponedjeljak....................
ako čak i prije ne dobijem m.(ggggggggrrrrrrrrrrr)
ah. kompliciram sad već previše
*sanja1*,čime se ti baviš?

----------


## sanja1

Frodo dobro dok si mjerila temperaturu samo pod pazuhom,mislim moglo je tu biti i više od 2 vrijednosti :Laughing: .Ja sam kakti odležala samo prva 2 dana a otad hopsam okolo ali laganini s tim da imam ispričnicu za sve kućne poslove :Grin: .A što se tiče testa neznam dali ću ga napravit jer mi je muka više od tih negativnih testova,ali bumo vidli,možda :Wink: .

----------


## ptica1

Tlatincica, Sela, pretpostavljam da mislite na dr. Jurković Ivanu ona je zamjenila dr. Crvenković? To je sve što znam, jer sam ja bila kod dr. C i na zadnjoj kontroli sam dopala njoj, moram priznati da mi se na prvi pogled svidjela jer je bila ljubazna sa svima, ja sam dugo čekala i vidjela sam ju na hodniku i kako se odnosi sa pacijentima i ono što sam vidjela stvarno je bilo više nego ok. S njom sam porazgovarala odgovorila mi je na sve što me zanimalo i bila je ok. Vidjet ćemo za tjedan dana idem ponovno kakvi će biti dojmovi. Molila bih ako je još netko kod nje da se javi pp.*ValaMala, Sanja1, frodo, Dona* od srca Vam želim velike bete.

----------


## mare77

Drage moje,redovno vas pratim ali se nisam javljala no evo me s dobrim vijestima.Moj fsh je sad ok a i ciklusi su se donekle sredili  ili bolje rečeno vratili. No najljepše od svega je što sam dobila novi termin za ivf  u 4 mj. sad krečem u pohod na potrebnu dokumentaciju pa ću vas vjerovatno zasipati s brdom pitanja.

----------


## sanja1

Mare77 dobrodošla i još prije otišla :Wink: ,samo ti pitaj šta te zanima.
Frodo kako je? :Yes:

----------


## frodo

* sanja1,*hm,iskreno ne znam kaj da ti kažem
pms-malo bole leđa,trbuh zasad ne boli,živačana nisam kao inače u pms-u, ali to je zato šta nemam nikakvih obaveza pa nemam zakaj ni bit živčana
izluđuju me već ovi zadnji dani...
u ponedjeljak, ako ne procurim,sigurno radim test da se riješim te neizvjesnosti......
kako ti ? ti bi već mogla radit test, jel da?  :Smile: ))))
držim naaaaaaaaajveće fige :Smile:  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~
*valamala*, kako ti ?  :Smile:  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## ValaMala

Laganini, tumaram po kući, hranim se zdravom klopicom i navijam za moju malu sporu mrvicu. Jučer i danas kao da imam neke bolove u maternici, to bi kao moglo biti dobar znak, ali odlučila sam da više neću tako jako pratiti simptome kao ranije. Već sam imala sve simptome redom - moj mozak je bezobraznik, hehe - pa ništa. Evo, čekam, čekam, u nedjelju se pikam Decapeptylom, a teta beta se čini beskrajno daleko... 

Imam pitanjce: imamo karte za subotu navečer za jednu predstavu koja traje 2 i pol sata s pauzom. Mogu na to normalno ići, što vi kažete?

----------


## inana

ValaMala-Pa tako čuvam sada svoju sporu mrvicu - kaže muž da mora da je na njega kad je spora, haha...

Rikavam od smjeha, i navijam!

----------


## frodo

*valamala,* mislim da slobodno možeš ići, koji će ti to dan od transfera biti?
bitno je da ništa to fizički nije naporno, ako je o predstavi riječ znači da ćeš sjediti, a ne hopstati kao na nekom koncertu...
ja bi išla, bar da malo mozak odmorim od snimanja simptoma  :Wink:

----------


## Vanchriban

Bok cure!

Nije me bilo par dana i vidim opet lijepih vijesti, držim fige svima!

Idem 07.02. kod dr. Baldani sa svojim nalazom od uzv hsg pretrage. E sad, pošto sam 26.01. dobila mengu zanima me hoće biti kasno za početi s folikulometrijom? I da li za folikulometriju trebam uputnicu svog gina? Naime ja sam nazvala i naručila se, rekla sam samo da imam nalaz hsg-a za pokazat i sad si mislim kak sam bedasta, zašto nebi odmah na folikulometriju. I sad me muči da li mi treba uputnica i da li trebam zvati opet i napomenuti da dolazim na folikulometriju ili ne?
Pomagajte!

----------


## Sela

Za samo pokazat nalaz mislim da ne trebas  uputnicu,jedino ako se to racuna kao kontrola,ali folikulometrija je UZV i za to bi trebala je nabaviti.Ne trebas nista spec.napominjati ali uputnica ti treba.

----------


## Vanchriban

Tako sam i mislila napraviti. Uzet ću uputnicu i pojaviti se, šteta mi je promašiti jedan ciklus i ne napraviti folikulometriju kad već idem tamo. Ionako je napisala u povijest bolesti da bi probala prvo to i ovitrel ako mi je nalaz hsg-a dobar a dobar je. Hvala Sela!

----------


## Bab

Hej cure...
samo sam u prolazu jer imam velku gužvu na poslu. Nema me idući tjedan jer uzimam bolovanje.
samo javljam da sutra imam punkciju...službeno imam 6 lijepih debelih folikula, pa se nadam da će bar pola od njih biti puni.

pusa svima i javim se kad se razbudim !!!! 
ˇ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ svima za sve od srca šaljem !!

----------


## ljube

Bab,sretno sutra na punkciji,da bude bezbolno i folikulići puni!!!

----------


## mia74

Bab,da nam sutra budeš prava koka i da daš puno posla Patriku!!

----------


## Sela

*Bab*-ovo 6 lijepih debelih mi je tako super!
Sutra cemo  :Klap:  na dobrom ulovu,onda cemo vibrati za fantastican transfer  :Yes: , a onda nam predstoji  :Cekam:  i na kraju vidim te kako  :Shock:  i mi svi skupa skacemo od srece bas ovako  :Very Happy:

----------


## ValaMala

> *valamala,* mislim da slobodno možeš ići, koji će ti to dan od transfera biti?
> bitno je da ništa to fizički nije naporno, ako je o predstavi riječ znači da ćeš sjediti, a ne hopstati kao na nekom koncertu...
> ja bi išla, bar da malo mozak odmorim od snimanja simptoma


4. dan od ET. I ja mislim da je ok

----------


## ValaMala

*Bab*, puno puno sreće!

----------


## frodo

i ja se pridružujem sa lijepim željama i vibricama* Bab*!~~~~~~~~~
*valamala,* samo naprijed na predstavu
u petrovoj kažu 2 dana mirovanja a onda laganini i šetnjica
ja već luda, kad će ponedjeljak.........a imam osjećaj da ću dobit svaki čas  :Sad: 
*sanja1*, šta si ti odlučila, testić ili? ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Snekica

> *Bab*-ovo 6 lijepih debelih mi je tako super!
> Sutra cemo  na dobrom ulovu,onda cemo vibrati za fantastican transfer , a onda nam predstoji  i na kraju vidim te kako  i mi svi skupa skacemo od srece bas ovako


*Sela*, kao i uvijek, ne mogu te nadmašiti ni da hoću! 
*Bab*, držim fige za sutra (zavibrat ću na odbrojavanju)

----------


## ValaMala

*Frodo*, u ponedjeljak je beta?

----------


## sanja1

Ja prijavljujem da mi je stigla m,baš sam tužna :Sad: .Svim ostalim curama želim puno,puno,puno sreće i velike bete :Heart: .

----------


## Sela

*Sanja*, ma u tri pikse... :Shock:  :Sad: 
Ostat cemo uporni  i necemo se samo tako predati zar ne?
 :Love:

----------


## ValaMala

*sanja1*, neka bude zadnja menga koju ćeš imati za sljedećih mnogo mjeseci... Žao mi je

----------


## tlatincica

Sanja1 stvarno mi je žao! A još jučer sam jako stisnula fige za tebe...  :Love: 
Znaš i sama da je ovo sad težak period, ali odustajanja nema. Već slijedeći tjedan predbilježba za novi postupak. Mogli bi te i ranije ugurati, jer ti primaš stvarno slabe stimulacije.
Ove godine ostajemo trudne! Jeste me čule?! Sve! 2011 je naša godina!  :Heart:

----------


## kriistiina

Sanja1 i meni je žao, jako..   :Sad:  

Drži se  :Love: 

tlatincice iz tvojih napisanih riječi u božje uši...  :Heart:

----------


## visibaba

ajme Sanja1, uzasno mi je zao :Sad:  :Sad:  :Sad: 
nemam rijeci... :Sad: 
 :Love:

----------


## Niki

Sanja1,jako mi je zao  :Sad:

----------


## frodo

*sanja1*, šaljem ti veeeeliki zagrljaj  :Sad: 
a pridružit ću ti se i ja uskoro,već osjećam da ću kroz dan,dva i ja bit u "tvojoj skupini"  :Sad: (((
znam, vikat ćete na mene,(jer opet imam posla sa toplomjerom) ali današnja b.temperatura mi je 36.3, a to je jako nisko i nema šanse za trudnoću
ali e damo se, jel da* sanja1*, a i sve ostale cure
uporne ćemo bit ko magarci!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  :Smile: 
svima koje još čekaju nešto šaljem ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## frodo

*valamala*sad vidim tvoje pitanje
ma ja ću ( iako znam da nema šanse baš)i ako ne dobijem do ponedjeljka-napravit testić da vidim.....
tebi bezbroj ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~da imaš plus ko neboder!!

----------


## ValaMala

*frodo*, ja sam mislila da ako smo na utrogestanima temperatura ne pada, da je oni zbog progesterona drže zapravo visoku... nije li tako? Pretpostavljam da si i ti na utrićima još?

----------


## Bab

Sanja...jako mi je zao  :Sad: ..znam da si sad jako tuzna, ali doci ce i nase vrijeme kada cemo skakati od srece i ponosno setati svoje trbuhe. Drz' se. A ja prijavljujem 5 js sa danasnje punkcije. Bilo je cisto ok. Ekipa u sali je bila genijalna. Dr. Vrcic je radio punkciju, sestre drage, a anesteziolog totalno spicen(u pozitivnom smislu). Pravi dream team. A meni sad sljedi cekanje. Pusa i mojoj cimerici sa punkcije koja nas zasada samo cita. A i svima vama drage moje.

----------


## ValaMala

Čestitam *Bab*! Koliko će ti oploditi? Kada ćeš znati kako napreduju?

----------


## mimi81

Sanja 1 :Love: 
Sad opet treba upregnuti snagu i strpljenje u svoja kola.
Drži mi se!

----------


## mimi81

Bab neka ti Vrčić i ekipa donesu sreću!

----------


## Bab

Vala...pa vjerojatno te tri kolko smiju. Nismo nis o tome pricali ali s obzirom na nas s-gram ni te tri nam nisu dosta, a kamoli manje. Sutra cu znati kakvo je stanje. Hvala drage moje :Smile:

----------


## ValaMala

Nas je doktor nakon punkcije pitao (one koje su imale bar tri ili više stanica) koliko žele da se oplodi. Doduše, sve curke su rekle po tri

----------


## Sela

Ja bih rekla-sve,sve mi oplodite!!!! :Razz: 
Bravo *Bab*-perjanice nasa ,koko od svih koka!!! :Klap:

----------


## Bab

Nama doktor nije ni doso u sobu nakon punkcije ali biolog vec zna nasu situaciju tak da ni nije trebao nista pitat.

----------


## ValaMala

Kad smo mi bile na transferu, jedna od cura koja je baš bila gotova s punkcijom i imala brdo j.s. dugo je razmišljala i na kraju rekla neka oplode 2. Kasnije je rekla da misli da smo sve mi jako hrabre kad se usudimo... Joj, a ja s mojom jednom mrvicom, da ih je barem bilo tri za oploditi! Koja je to lutrija, zamislite, cura koja je imala 9 j.s., rekla da želi da joj oplode 3 i na kraju se ni jedna mrvica nije oplodila...

----------


## frodo

valamala,  ja mislim da možda ovisi i individualno o svakoj ženi
meni je do jučer bila između 36.5-36.9 čak, a danas 36.2 ili 36.3., znači ni utrići više ništa ne mogu zakamuflirat  :Sad: 
sad mi predstoji čekanje kad će mi doć m., i čekanje na novi postupak, koji, s obzirom na sve neće bit prije 9. mjeseca  :Sad: 
još stavljam utriće ali ode mi sva nada  :Sad:

----------


## ValaMala

*frodo*, nemoj biti tužna ranije nego je potrebno... tko zna...
Zašto misliš da bi sljedeći postupak mogao biti tek u 9. mjesecu? Zar nije dovoljan razmak od 2-4 mjeseca između stimuliranih postupaka? A na prirodne ili klomifenski stimulirane ne bi išla?

----------


## sanja1

Hvala cure :Heart: ,eto ja sam se dobro isplakala i odmah sam bolje,već razmišljam kad bi mogao biti sljedeći postupak,bojim se da me ne zakače godišnji,hm.

Bab bravo,jedva čekam da javiš koliko malaca će biti prijavljeno za tansport :Grin: .

Frodić,znam da te hvata beta bluz ali ja baš mislim da će Borna za 9mj.dobiti društvo :Yes: .

ValaMala kako se ti držiš?

----------


## taca70

sanja1, stvarno mi je jako zao. Mislim da ces morati porazgovaratzi s dr. o jacini stimulacije za iduci put.
Bab, dr. Vrcic ti je radio punkciju? Meni su sestre rekle da je na godišnjem do 15.2. i zbog toga sam odgodila postupak. ~~~~~~ za sve 3 js i 3 super spermica.

----------


## Niki

Meni je transfer bio prije tri dana,vratili su mi dva zametka.Od kojeg dana ste vi pocele mjeriti temperaturu?Osjecam blagu mucninu i neki drugaciji okus u ustima,vjerujem da je prerano za bilo kakve simptome,da li je i vama tako bilo?

----------


## ValaMala

Ok sam, malo me bolucka tu i tamo maternica, što li. Napet mi je trbuh sav, osim toga ništa posebno. Temperaturu mjerim cijelo vrijeme, nakon punkcije je skočila i od tada je na gornjem dijelu grafa (prije od 36 - 36,3, na dan punkcije pad na 35,8, a od tada između 36,4 - 36,6), no kako sam čula to nema puno veze pošto smo pod hormonima stalno... 

Što se simptoma tiče, is vlastitog iskustva i nekih drugih cura, mislim da je bolje ne uzimati ih preozbiljno, zapravo je bolje ignorirati ih (osim ako je nešto ozbiljno, naravno). Čitam tu često kako cure imaju razno razne simptome (jednom sam imala čak i mučnine, prestrašno), a onda veliki minus; a na koncu kad stvarno zatrudne, skoro pa su uvjerene da nisu trudne, jer su bez simptoma...

----------


## frodo

sanja1, imaš lijepu novu micu na sličici  :Smile: , i sve imam osjećaj da ćemo se mi još družiti tamo u onoj sobici u petrovoj 13  :Smile: 
*valamala*,išla bi ja i u prirodni, ali moj doktor nije baš oduševljen za prirodne zbog jako lošeg sper.mog mužića
a šta se simptoma tiče, pokušaj ih sve ignorirat,jer to mene osobno izluđuje, al kad ne možeš protiv toga, znam  :Smile: 
vidjet ćemo,ići ću na razgovor
i ja se, kao i sanja1 bojim da će me zakačit godišnji, pa slijedeći stimulirani tek u 9 mjesecu (ggggggggggrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr)
*Niki*mislim da je možda ipak rano za te simptome, jer oni su najčešće uzrokovani utrogestanima, ali držim fige za plusić  :Smile:

----------


## pinny

Sanja1 zao mi je!  :Love: 

Bab drzim fige ~~~~~~~~~~~~~  :Heart:

----------


## tlatincica

*Bab* kakvo je stanje?
*Dona* jesi radila testić?

----------


## tlatincica

*Trudnice*  :Klap: 
    Osijek (još malo!)
    Sanjička (16.3.)
    Zrinkič
    Mazica79
    Mala26
    Ana03
    Nana_banana
    rajvos
    marina81
    zvončica1976

*Čekalice bete*  :Heart: 
    Bab
    Dona
    frodo
    Niki

*
    Pikalice*  :Heart: 
    (ajmo pikalice!)


*Prirodni ciklus IVF/ AIH/ klomifenke*  :Heart: 
    tikki


*Čekalice termina, pregleda i koječega*  :Heart: 
    02/11 Pinny
    02/11 Plavuša007
    02/11 taca70
    02/11 TrudyC
    03/11 Kriistiina
    03/11 ptica1
    03/11 Snekica
    04/11 Glossy
    04/11 mare77
    04/11 milla2
    04/11 nety
    04/11 tlatincica
    Dariaaa
    Dhea
    Jasenka
    legal alien
    ljube
    mimi81
    Nivesa
    Sanja1
    Suzzie2
    Vanchriban
    Visibaba

*Cure za koje navijamo* ~~~~~~~~~
Dea2010 (Slovenija)
Sela (Češka) 
ValaMala (VV)
Zauzeta (Slovenija)

*Petrofke koje nam se više ne javljaju* ~~~~~~
martina3108
Angel71

----------


## Sela

Krasna lista šefice!U veljaci imamo u postupku 4 curke,wow,bit ce napeto!

----------


## Bab

Evo me cure...ubiju me ovi utrići pa spavam od njih ko zaklana  :Smile: 

Imamo zasada 2 oplođene, 1 koja se još premišlja i 2 nezrele stanice.
 Ja sam sa svime super zadovoljna, ništa me ne može izbacit iz takta i šta god ostane do ET-a ja ću bit presretna.

Tlatincice, nadam se da će ovako i ostati, tj ovo da sam ja čekalica ß...valjda se neće prestat dijelit  :Undecided: 

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ svim čekalicama i za debele crte na testićima i za još deblje ß !!!

Ja sam sad na čekanju do utorka kada ćemo znati da li je et u srijedu ili četvrtak.

pusa svima

----------


## ValaMala

*Bab*, please pojasni mi pošto sam početnik. Što znači ovo 2 nezrele i 1 koja se premišlja? Da su se 2 oplodile, ali se još ne dijele, ili? 
Pitam zato što mi je skroz čudna situacija bila kod ekipe koja je sa mnom išla na puknciju. Naime, meni su vratili tu jednu stanicu, iako je bila samo dvostanična - rekli su da je pravilna i da ima šanse. Drugoj curi pak nisu ništa vraćali taj dan, nego su rekli da će pričekati još do sutra. Pa sam totalno zbunj. Mislim, i njoj bi vratili da su se podijelile stanice makar na 2, zašto onda nisu i što čekaju? Drugoj su pak rekli da ništa od njene tri i nije bilo ET.

Tko god zna nek mi malo pojasni i puno hvala

----------


## frodo

cure, evo mene
stigla mi je moja "prijateljica" danas...  :Sad: 
ali bila sam na to spremna već par dana ( ženska intuicija ) pa sam odtugovala prijepodne i već mi je bolje
sad ću se malo odmoriti od svega i posvetiti pripremama za 3. rođendan svog malog zlata jedinog  :Smile:   :Smile: 
a onda opet u akciju,tj.zvat bolnicu i vidjet kako i kad dalje
svima vama koje čekate svoje et i svoj bete ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
*sanja1,* kako si mi ti danas 
*valamala,* kako se ti osjećaš?

----------


## tlatincica

frodo baš mi je žao...  :Sad: 
Petrova je ušla u negativan niz. Dona, Bab, cure nadam se da ćete ga prekinuti.
Bab koja je sad preporuka za utrogestane nakon punkcije- oralno ili vaginalno?

----------


## ValaMala

*frodo*, baš si prava mama lavica, borac, tako treba  :Smile:  Šaljem ti veliki zagrljaj i pusu malom Borni
Ja sam se jutros piknula u trbuh, po prvi put, Decapeptylom i to je to sada za sljedećih 12-ak dana do moje tete-bete. Inače danas me boli kao da ću dobiti, ono baš dosta, u leđima, jajnici/maternica...

----------


## suzzie2

*Sanja1*draga žao mi je zbog loših vijesti! Cure su ti sve rekle, zato samo glavu gore i idemo dalje!

*Frodo* :Love: 

[B]Bab[B] i *ValaMala* držim fige da razbijete ovaj ružan negativan niz!

----------


## Bab

Ja se ne bi bunila da se napokon pokrene neki pozitivan niz u Petrovoj. A što se tiče utrića nama je sestra rekla do et-a 3x1 oralno. Makar curama koje su bile u subotu na et-u su na punkciji rekli da ih stavljaju vaginalno. O čemu to ovisi...dal o doktoru ili nečemu drugom...ne znam. Samo znam da me tolko uspavaju da je to krasno. Nisam ovoliko odspavala valjda u zadnjih par mjeseci. Baš mi paše. Samo ne znam kak ću uspjevat na poslu s njima  :Undecided:                                                                                                          I da,nisam Taci odgovorila...je dr. Vrčić nam je bio i odradio punkciju. Valjda se ranije vratio od planiranog.

----------


## ValaMala

Nama su rekli da ih nakon punkcije uzimamo vaginalno, ali na jutro ET oralno, kasnije opet vaginalno. Rekli su i da je skroz ok da se uzme oralno, ako se ne može odležati tih pola sata, to je za one koji rade itd...

----------


## Sela

> *Bab*, please pojasni mi pošto sam početnik. Što znači ovo 2 nezrele i 1 koja se premišlja? Da su se 2 oplodile, ali se još ne dijele, ili? 
> ..... Mislim, i njoj bi vratili da su se podijelile stanice makar na 2, zašto onda nisu i što čekaju? ....
> Tko god zna nek mi malo pojasni i puno hvala


*Bab* nam spava od utrica i neka se naspava :Laughing:  :Cool:  jer kad busa pocne rasti i beba u njoj,nema vise toliko ćorke.
Dakle *ValaMala* vidim da si i na drugim podforumima i ne da mi se sve isčitavati pa ne znam jesi li negdje saznala ovo sto te buni.
Pojasnit cu ti samo osnove.Dakle kad se spoje muska i zenska spolna stanica (IVF,ICSI)pocinje dioba iste,tj embrija.Uobicajeno je da su embriotransferi 3.dan,rijedje 5.dan nakon punkcije.Na 5.dan se ide ukoliko zena dobije nakon punkcije vise kvalitetnih jajnih stanica kako bi se izvrsila selekcija najkvalitenijih embrija.Ako pacijentica ima 2 jajne stanice nakon punkcije,i jedna se dobro dijeli nakon oplodnje, a druga odustaje,nema smisla cekati 5.dan vec se transferira 3.dan.
Po nekom pravilu 3.dan embrij sa potencijalom trebao bi imati 6-8 stanica,5.dan (blastocista)preko 100.Transferi 4.dan se prakticiraju u Ceskoj kad je embrij u prijelaznoj fazi prema blastocisti-morula i u slucajevima poput Bab,ovisno o odluci embriologa.U principu sve oko
vremena embriotransfera ovisi o odluci embriologa.
Ovo sto Bab kaze da joj s jedna premislja znaci da se sporije dijeli,kao tvoja-spora dvostanicna 3.dan.Nezrele jajne stanice se ne oplodjuju
jer kao i nezrela jabuka-nisu kvalitetne i ne bi se razvile u lijep embrij.
Nadam se da sam ti sve objasnila.
Znaci tvoj sporis je 3.dan trebala imati 6-8 stanica(max 10),ali embriolog je u njoj vidio potencijal i zato si imala ET.
Puno se puta pokazalo da ta neka pravila mozemo macku za rep objesiti :Laughing: 
Npr nasa Ana03 cini mi se(nadam se da nisam pogrijesila)imala je blasticu vec 3.dan znaci njezin embrij je glumio Schumija. :Grin: 
Pusa

----------


## Dona

Tlatinčice odlučila sam da neću raditi test,u utorak je beta i nadajmo se najboljem iako je već velika igra živaca.Cure žao mi je što nije uspjelo i nadam se da vam je sljedeći put dobitni

----------


## Bab

*Sela*, svaka Ti čast na iscrpnom objašnjenju našoj Vali. 
Je, spavala ko zaklana, pa me mužić probudio s finim ručkom i eto me sad s vama...

I u prošlom postupku smo isto tako imali jednu malu ljenjivicu pa je na kraju ipak dogurala do 8 stanica...ali ako je samo i jedna od ovih ona prava, ja ću bit najsretnija na svijetu.
Jedino mi je malo čudno to sa preporukom za utriće nakon punkcije. Ali ni s tim se neću zamarat.
Ak niš drugo, bar bum se odmorila. :Grin: 
Čak me i MM pitao jel bi i njemu dala kojeg da si i on malo odspava :Laughing: 

Jel koja od vas zna kak sad ide sa receptima za utriće kod naših soc ginića? Jel i tu funkcionira taj e-recept pa da ne moramo svakih par dana hodočastit k njima? Ja se spremam sutra kod moje pa me baš zanima. A ovaj put sam odlučila da ih neću kupovati. Napokon sam u postupku preko HZZO-a pa nek plate i taj dio.

Sad sam Vas malo zagnjavila, sorry :Embarassed: 

*Dona*, držim najveće fige na svijetu za utorak i za prekrasne vijesti od tebe :Smile: 

*Frodo*, jako mi j žao...znam da si sad jako tužna, ali dobit će Borna bracu i/ili seku, samo još malo morate pričekati. Ali tu iza ugla Vas čeka Vaša sreća

----------


## Sela

> Nama su rekli da ih nakon punkcije uzimamo vaginalno, ali na jutro ET oralno, kasnije opet vaginalno. Rekli su i da je skroz ok da se uzme oralno, ako se ne može odležati tih pola sata, to je za one koji rade itd...


Moze se na dan punkcije uzimati oralno,a poslije vaginalno do transfera.Moze se i sve dane od transfera oralno zbog povecane opasnosti od  upale(nakon punkcije)na ev. necisti koje bi s utricem unijele  u rodnicu.Ali uzimanjem oralno smanjuje se efekt.Dakle najbolje je na dan punkcije popiti utrice a poslije unasati vaginalno.

----------


## Sela

*Bab* ne znam kako je sa e- receptima,vjerujem kao i sa starim receptima;Utrogestan normalno dobijas na recept i neka ti ih odmah ginekolog da za 14 dana.
Ja sam i na stare recepte od svoga gina dobijala maksi doze utrica,po 5-6 kutija.

----------


## Bab

Sela, pa to mi je super vijest.
Ja sam mislila da po receptu možeš dobiti samo 2 kutije, bar mi je tak jedna naša forumasica rekla koja je isto kod moje ginićke.
Možda se nešto promjenilo, bilo bi super...

----------


## ValaMala

*Sela*, nisam pitala na drugim podforumima i saznala u međuvremenu, baza mi je naravno VV, ali tu navratim jer sam se nekako povezala s vama, pratim vaše priče, pa kad nešto napišete što ne kužim ili me se tiče, pitam... 

Znam ovo o dijeljenju zigota-morula-blastocista... jedino mi je bilo čudno ovo koje sporiće ipak odlučuju dati u ET, a koje ne. I mali ispravak, moja punkcija je bila u ponedjeljak, a ET u srijedu, ne računa li se to onda kao 2. dan? Nešto sam skužila da se dan punkcije računa kao "nulti".

----------


## Sela

> Sela, pa to mi je super vijest.
> Ja sam mislila da po receptu možeš dobiti samo 2 kutije, bar mi je tak jedna naša forumasica rekla koja je isto kod moje ginićke.
> Možda se nešto promjenilo, bilo bi super...


Tocno,ali sam dobivala po 3 recepta.Ako mi u istoj apoteci nisu htjeli dati na sva tri,malo bih prosetala do sljedece apoteke...bitno da sam dozu imala za interval koliko mi treba.
*Vala* istina,tvoj ET je bio 2.dan,vjerovatno zbog sporosti embrija,embriolog mu je odlucio poboljsati sanse jer unutar maternice embrij ima bolje izglede nego vani. :Smile:

----------


## ValaMala

> *Bab* ne znam kako je sa e- receptima,vjerujem kao i sa starim receptima;Utrogestan normalno dobijas na recept i neka ti ih odmah ginekolog da za 14 dana.
> Ja sam i na stare recepte od svoga gina dobijala maksi doze utrica,po 5-6 kutija.


Tako sam i ja bez problema sad zadnje dobila 5 kutija

----------


## Sela

Dobrojutro Petrovke,evo nam zadnjeg dana u sijecnju,stize vesela veljaca;imamo cetverolist cura koje ce u postupak.
*Pinny,Plavusa,Taca,Trudy* kad krecete,kad stizu m?Ja sam za 10ak dana na kontroli,pa se i kod mene kao nesto krece..
ali od nekog postupka ipak daleko.
Cekalice bete,slatko iščekivanje!

----------


## TrudyC

Evo *Sela* samo sam radi tebe otišla na wc  :Grin:  i za sad još ništa...Sutra 100%
*Bab* sve za sad zvuči super! Sretno dalje

----------


## Sela

:Laughing: !!!!
*Trudy* ma odlicno!Prva kreces!Za zalet.. :Very Happy:

----------


## plavuša 007

ja mislim da bih ja trebala biti na pregledima oko 20-tog,jer bih trebala dobiti oko 10-12 tako da sam ja s mojim izvještajima tek krajem drugog mjeseca,valjda če ostale cure biti brže od mene. kako vi znate odmah koliko ste imale j.stanica i koliko je u oplodnji,meni zadnji put nitko nije ništa rekao nego da zovem za 2 dana i tad su mi rekli da su 4 i da su nezrele ali da su kao još u kontaktu sa spermijima.zar nije bolje da su mi odmah rekli pa da znam da ne očekujem ništa!

----------


## tlatincica

Meni to doktor obično kaže na kraju punkcije dok se borim da ostanem prisebna i budna. Možda da prije kažeš sestrama prije punkcije da bi to htjela znati?

----------


## sanja1

A Frodo hebem mu miša,baš mi je žao :Love: ,ja sam isto već svoje otplakala i sad samo razmišljam kad će biti novi postupak,budem danas zvala petrovu,valjda će se javljat na telefone,šaljem ti veliku pusu :Heart: .

Svim ostalim curkama šaljem brdo gripoznih~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ :Grin: ,ali nema straha od zaraze :Razz: .

----------


## plavuša 007

ja se sječam samo da sam pitala sestre gdje su mi papuče! a za stanice nisam uspjela,probudila se u sobi!!

----------


## tlatincica

:Laughing:  ma fućkaj papuče

----------


## frodo

halo curke, samo da vam pošeljem brdo ~~~~~~*Dona, valamala, Bab da pokrenete pozitivne bete* !!!
inače ja nikako procurit onako za pravo, sve nešto smećkaste pa svijetlocrvene ili nekakve roze žilice,ali ništa baš obilno
trbuh me onako laaaaaaaaaaaagano boli, više me pikaju jajnici
pa malo se igram sa toplomjerom,pa opet 36.9 pa 37.00 ?!?!
jučer 10. dan nakon et test negativan da negativniji ne može bit
pa se muž stalno malo nada da možda se jedan mali ipak ugnijezdio unutra .....( zbog temperature koja ionako niš ne vrijedi ali zakaj je bila prekjučer 36,3 a od jučer opet oko 37 ??!!)
i možda bi ja i išla vadit betu odmah danas da ima privatni lab, ali ovdje toga nema
znači uputnica od gina pa se naručit u bolnicu......
ali sigurno nije ništa jer mi je tako bilo i prošlo ljeto kad nismo uspjeli
pa se muž "prišteka" na sve moguće linkove o implantacijskom krvarenju pa misli da je to možda to....
ajme, dajte me dobro našpotajte da se priberem  :Sad: 
oprostite na tako zbrkanom i dugačkom postu  :Smile:

----------


## frodo

*sanja1,* i tebi veeeeliki zagrljaj i veeelika pusa  :Smile: 
jesi zvala petrovu?

----------


## sanja1

Zvala sam i nikako dobit,poludjela sam :Mad: ,tako da sutra moram otići tamo.
A jesi ti napravila još jedan testić danas jer je dosta cura imalo negativan test 10dpt a beta poslje super,hm,razmisli :Yes: .

----------


## frodo

evo maloprije sam napravila test, negativan 
i sad mi je dosta, malo mi odmora od svega treba
malo ne razmišljat o tome, izaći van ka kavu i peći kolače za bornin rođendan  :Smile: 
ajd javi kaj će ti reći u petrovoj, dal možeš upasti prije ljeta, a držim fige da da  :Smile: 
pusa!

----------


## luna1

Bab s tobom sam, ako ništa u mislima si mi, želim ti od svega srca da ti uspije....

----------


## ana 03

je je Sela je upravu...naš Schumi  :Very Happy:  ... i ja Vas pozdravljamo u 15 tj.trudnoće i samo vam šaljemo puno lijepih vibrica i čitamo vas stalno!

----------


## frodo

jutro curke!
evo ja dobila svoju vjernu "prijateljicu" u punom opsegu...  :Sad: 
ali, ne damo se  :Smile: 
dona, bab, valamala ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## TrudyC

Evo kratko i od mene - od M još ništa, čekam i dalje...baš mi sad kasni, kad ne treba uffff...trudna nisam pišala po testu jesam

*frodo* - drži se i baci na planiranje torti za ročkas (mene kolači uvijek izvuku iz beda)

----------


## Sela

*Frodo* tako mi je zao! :Sad: 
*Trudy* ma ne moze tetkica bas u minutu,sad ima tremu jer zna da je cijeli podforum Petrova ceka! :Laughing: 
*Bab* veselim se ususret lijepim vijestima o transferu! :Yes: 
*Sanjuska* drzim fige za ulet prije godisnjih;reci da si sad cekala
7 mjeseci,da bi neka zena rodila :Shock:  u periodu otkad cekas na postupak!!
Pichu machu  :Mad: !
Pusse

----------


## Sela

*Dona* sutra beta?

----------


## frodo

*trudyC*, ne brini, stići će ona, neće te iznevjeriti, ali samo još ovaj put, slijedeću nećeš vidjeti još dugo, duuuugooo  :Smile: 
baš se spremam na proučavanje torti, moje zlato bi vlakić pa ćemo to nekako probat izvest, muž i ja u suradnji  :Wink: 
*Sela*, oprosti kaj malo kasnim, ali mislim da bi ti trebala čestitati na ovom tvom potpisu !  :Smile:   :Smile:  ako da-od svega vam srca želim sreću, tebi i tvom mužiću, i da vas uskoro bude više...  :Smile:

----------


## Sela

*Frodo* hvala,nista se ne brini zbog cestitanja;taj potpis je tu samo zato jer u njemu zelim da pise nesto lijepo!A neke druge ljepote i nema bas!
Neka malom Borni mamin i tatin vlakic bude najbolji i najveeeeci na svijetu!!!! :Zaljubljen: 
Curke ocemo neku kavicu organizirati?Da je Selica organizira?

----------


## frodo

kako bi ja jako rado na kavicu s vama  :Smile:   :Smile:  da vas upoznam uživo
samo šta sam ja u Dugoj Resi, a muž svakako radi i treba mu auto za na posao........došla bi ja i sama, ali nemam pojma zg, inače stvarno vozim posvuda i svakako, ali one gužve po zg me ubijaju u pojam, imamo navigaciju, ali ja bi već na rotoru napravila sudar, hihihiihihi

----------


## Bab

Curkice moje, dobar Vam dan...

Da, da...Selice, oćemo kavicuuuuuuuuuuuu
Ja evo prijavljujem da u četvrtak idemo po svoje 2 blastice i jaaakooo smo sretni. Mrvice moje male.
Ma sve se isti tren zaboravi kad ti Biolog jai ovak prekrasne vijesti...joj, baš sam sretna danas.

ljubim Vas sve i veselim se da ću vas vidjeti...ako uspijem dolazim svakako.

Frodo, pa ako imaš navigaciju ne bi trebao biti problem...bilo bi nam drao da te upoznamo. :Smile: 

Trudy, kolko god to glupo zvučalo, ali želim ti da ti vještica što prije dođe pa da kreneš u svoj dobitni postupak.

Luna, draga moja...hvala za ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~, šaljem ti pp

pusa svimaaaa

----------


## ValaMala

*Bab*, prekrasno! Čestitam za tvoje 2 velike mrve!

----------


## Dona

Evo da vam javima da je bila beta danas 0,100 ništa ni od mene ovaj put.

----------


## TrudyC

Uff Dona, žao mi je :Crying or Very sad: 

Bab, blastice prekrasno zvuče! Bit će nešto od toga! Samo ostani pozitivna  :Yes:

----------


## kriistiina

Dona žao mi je .. Nastavlja se negativan niz u Petrovoj..  :Sad: 

Da vas pitam, vidim da vam je svima bio biolog, i ja sam očekivala njega, ali meni je bila neka biologica, žena... Ona je .. ?

----------


## Snekica

> Dona žao mi je .. Nastavlja se negativan niz u Petrovoj.. 
> 
> Da vas pitam, vidim da vam je svima bio biolog, i ja sam očekivala njega, ali meni je bila neka biologica, žena... Ona je .. ?


 Bab će sav taj ružan niz prekinuti!  :Smile:  A krenula je tim vejikim blasticama!!!  :Heart:  
I meni je sad u zadnjem postupku bila biologica, nemam pojma ime. 
Ja krećem 01.03.2011 zvanično u postupak, t. idem po lijekove pa sredinom 03. mj. sam pikalicaaaaaaaa!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Snekica

Ono *t.* je trebalo biti *tj.*

----------


## dada-55

Bok svima i svima želim uspjeh ! Ja čekam betu u petak 6 pokušaj u Petrovoj , 5 stimuliranih , 1 iz odmrznutih jajnih stanica .

----------


## Snekica

Dada, ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za trocifrenu beturinu! Bilo bi jako lijepo da uspiješ i tako povećaš populaciju!!!

----------


## Sela

*Bab* za dvije blastice najdivnije na svijetu,mamine!! :Klap: 
*Donic* zao mi je! :Sad: 
*Snekica* wow dolazi opet i tvojih 5 minuta!!(citaj 9 mjeseci) :Heart:

----------


## Snekica

> *Snekica* wow dolazi opet i tvojih 5 minuta!!(citaj 9 mjeseci)


A valjda! Bilo bi i vrijeme! Opet ćemo nas dvije u isto vrijeme, ha?

----------


## kriistiina

> Ono *t.* je trebalo biti *tj.*


Taman sam počela dešifrirati to *t*..  :Smile: 

Ja postajem pikalica početkom trećeg isto !!!!!!!!!!

Bab daj molim te prekini taj blesavi niz... Plizzzz  :Smile:  Obećaješ??

----------


## Bab

joj kriistiina, ja bi ti to tak jako rado obećala...i ne bi bio nitko sretniji od mene..a ko zna, možda mi baš promjena bolnice, lijekova i doktora donese sreću.

Vama budućim pikalicama želim puuuuunoooo sreće i bebinog plača uskoro  :Smile: 

Dona, baš mi je žao što niste ovaj puta uspjeli, ali nema odustajanja...jednom će se i vama sreća osmjehnuti...ma mora  :Kiss:

----------


## Sela

> A valjda! Bilo bi i vrijeme! Opet ćemo nas dvije u isto vrijeme, ha?


Ne,ne ,ti ipak prije mene!!Mladja si i red je,a mi stare koke kad bude-bude,ko nam je kriv  :Cool:   :Heart:

----------


## visibaba

> Ja evo prijavljujem da u četvrtak idemo po svoje 2 blastice i jaaakooo smo sretni. Mrvice moje male.


ajme *Bab* predivno :Heart:  :Heart: , nadam se da ce ove mrvice izrast u vasu predivnu djecicu ~~~~~~~~~~~~

*Dona* zao mi je  :Sad:  :Love:

----------


## Dona

Hvala vam svima i naravno da nema odustajanja idemo dalje,novi termin za kozultacije je 17.03

----------


## Snekica

*Kristiina*, znači zajedno smo! Super! Ovaj put rasturamo!  :Very Happy: 
*Sela,* starije imaju prednost!  :Grin: 
*Dona*, žao mi je!  :Sad: 
*Bab*, sve znaš!  :Zaljubljen: 
Petrofke moje, tako ste mi blizu, a opet tako daleko!  :Love:

----------


## tlatincica

*Dona*, baš mi je žao  :Sad: . Kakvu si stimulaciju imala? Možda bi te mogli ubrzo ugurati u novi postupak.
*Dada-55* dobro nam došla! Nadam se da će u petak biti veselja!  :Smile: 
*TrudyC* jel počelo?  :Wink: 
*Bab*, bravo za dupliće  :Klap:  (nekako te cijelo vrijeme pišem prije nego što se zaista i dogodi, a sve ide jako dobro, pa nek i sad bude tako).
*Ovdje se atmosfera zagrijala!*  :Very Happy:  
*Kriistiina,* *Snekica,* *Plavuša 007, TrudyC* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ i svima ostalima ~~~~~~~~~~

Cure koje ste nedavno bile u postupcima- koliko je sad cura na punkciji ili et-u? 
Ja kad sam bila prvi put bilo nas je 6p i 6et i rekli su mi da je tako svaki dan. Zadnji put kad sam bila bilo nas je 2p i 4et i čujem da je 2-4 cure dnevno prosjek. Nekako kao da se broj postupaka smanjuje ili sam samo loše informirana?

----------


## tlatincica

E, da
i ja b' na kafu  :Grin:

----------


## Dona

Tlatinčice imala sam kratki protokol Decapeptil+ menopur.I ja se toplo nadam da neću dugo čekat nakon konzultacija :sad:

----------


## frodo

*tlatinčica*i meni se čini da se smanjilo
kad sam ja bila na punkciji-bilo nas je 3 + sanja1 taj dan na et-znači 4 ukupno
a kad sam bila na et-bila sam jedina, a na punkciji isto samo 1 cura-znači 2 ukupno
*dona*ne damo se!!!
a svim čekalicama šaljem brdo ~~~~~~~~~~~~
jer nešto se petrova loše pokazala sad... :Sad:

----------


## Sela

Dobrojutro,komadi!Evo ja predlazem par datuma za otvorenu petrovsku kavicu pa ako bude zainteresiranih mozemo otvoriti
novi topic ili necemo,nebitno.
Kaj velite na 7.ili 8.2.?
Nek se jave one koje nece doci!!! :Grin:  :Heart:

----------


## tikki

Ja se onda ne javljam  :Smile:  bas bi voljela s vama na kavicu, pa se nadam da se vidimo! Meni generalno pase i ned. i pon.

----------


## TrudyC

Stigla menga  :Yes:  (ipak nije ispala takva drama kakvu sam najavljivala  :Cool: )

Krenula sa Suprefactom, sutra menopuri, slijedeća srijeda 1. UZV - ak sve bude OK za Valentinovo ćemo se ja i MM voljeti preko posrednika  :Heart:

----------


## Sela

Zivjela menga i nek je zadnja!

----------


## Vanchriban

Ej cure!

Ja čekam s nestrpljenjem svoju prvu folikulometriju u ponedjeljak. Vidim spominje se kavica, ja bih mogla 07.02. Gdje se inače nalazite i u koje vrijeme? Radim do 4 a poslije sam free  :Smile:  I kako se raspoznate, ima neki znak tipa karanfil u ruci?  :Smile:

----------


## Sela

E bas mi je drago da  se za kavicu javljaju curke koje se jos nisu druzile s nama! :Klap:

----------


## ValaMala

> ak sve bude OK za Valentinovo ćemo se ja i MM voljeti preko posrednika


Hehe, predobro!  :Smile:

----------


## tlatincica

> Ej cure!
> 
> Ja čekam s nestrpljenjem svoju prvu folikulometriju u ponedjeljak. Vidim spominje se kavica, ja bih mogla 07.02. Gdje se inače nalazite i u koje vrijeme? Radim do 4 a poslije sam free  I kako se raspoznate, ima neki znak tipa karanfil u ruci?


Nosiš kutiju gonala sa sobom  :Laughing: 
Ja ću još javiti za termin, ili se prilagoditi  :Smile:

----------


## kriistiina

Ja ću dogovoriti kavicu s vama ( ko bude slobodan  :Smile:  ) 5.3. ili 6.03. Tada sam u Zg na izložbi pasa  :Smile:  pa da popijemo jedni, sada ne mogu jer ste mi daleko nažalost

----------


## ValaMala

*kriistiina* i ja sam na izložbi s mojom kujicom, možda se vidimo tamo?

----------


## Ana1201

Ne znam dal smijem ovdje pitat,al pokušat ću...Prvo,bok svima! Nakon što smo se muž i ja suočili s dijagnozom,oligoastenoteratozoospermija,u pon idemo na razgovor kod prof.Šimunića gdje ćemo početi po prvi put planirati IVF/ICSI,znači još ne znam što me čeka.E sad,mene zanima,dal bih ja odmah mogla napravit neke pretrage,tipa brisevi i papa kod soc.gina,zatim hormone(molim pomoć koje i koji dan) da još i s tim ne duljim.

----------


## Sela

*Ana1201* nemas nista od  slicnih starih nalaza?Do pon ce ti tesko ista biti gotovo osim ako neces ici napraviti privatno naravno,
a da sad placas na svoju ruku za pretrage za koje ne znas hoce li ih prof traziti,ne znam bas....U svakom slucaju dobro je imati sve to
;ja bih na tvom mjestu donijela sto imam od dokumentacije na konzultacije i sacekala da me on uputi u dalje..mozda te nece traziti hormone...

----------


## taca70

Ana 1201, poslušaj Selu i samo odnesi što već imaš od nalaza a dr. će te uputiti za dalje. Ja bih svakome preporučila da napravi hormone čisto informativno, i to: FSH, LH, PRL, E2 i hormone štitnjače. Spolne radiš od 2.-5.dc a štitnjaču možeš bilo kada. Koliko ti je godina i koliko dugo pokušavate?

----------


## Ana1201

Ja imam 27,a muž 30 god,u braku smo nešto više od 2,5 god,a pokušavamo od 2008,odnosno:
1.trudnoća iz prve-spontani u 10 tt
2.trudnoća-nakon 5 mjeseci pokušavanja,sve super,idealno do 25 tt i tada otkriveve malformacije,rodila sinčića u 41 tt koji je umro nedugo nakon poroda :Crying or Very sad: 
Sad smo radili na bebi nekih 8 mjeseci,i ništa,cijelo vrijeme sam imala osjećaj da je problem u s-gramu i evo nažalost je.
Tek jučer saznali dijagnozu i mislim da smo je još i dobro prihvatili,jer s obzirom na sve što je iza nas,mislim i nadam se da gore ne može.

----------


## cica maca

pozdrav cura!
ako mi itko moze objasnit sta je potrebno napravit da bih isla na Potpomognutu oplodnju??zvuci glupo ali fakat se ne znam...tnx

----------


## plavuša 007

*dona*  žao mi je!  stvarno se nadam da če se ovaj nesretni niz u 2011-toj prekinit jer mi nije ohrabruljuče ići sada ponovno u postupak kad nevidim uspjeh kod vas ostalih,lagano me hvata strah!  na kavicu nažalost s vama nemogu ići jer sam na drugom kraju države!!   pitale ste koliko je bilo cura na dnevno na transferu i punkciji,e kada sam ja bila zadnji put bila sam sama ko vuk,ja na punkciji a nitko na transferu! doduše uhvatilo me u 7 mj!

----------


## kriistiina

plavuša007 slažem se s tobom što se postupaka tiče... Malo previše negativnosti, ali ne sekiraj se .. Bab prekida negativan niz i upadamo samo u pozitivu  :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## Sela

*Bab* na odbrojavanju ti skakucemo za uspjesan i plodonosan transfer sutra!!!!!

----------


## Snekica

> pozdrav cura!
> ako mi itko moze objasnit sta je potrebno napravit da bih isla na Potpomognutu oplodnju??zvuci glupo ali fakat se ne znam...tnx


Ništa na ovom forumu ne zvuči niti je glupo! Za početak valja se odlučiti za kliniku, pa za doktora (nekad čak i nevažno), skupiti nalaz pape, briseva, hormona i spermiogram. Za početak ti je to to, a sve dalje te vodi doktor. Bez brige. Šta god ti treba, samo pitaj! Bez ustručavanja! 
Želim ti da čim prije zatrudniš i da ovaj podforum ne trebaš!

----------


## Vanchriban

Sad mi je sinulo: jel meni uopće dosta jedna uputnica za folikulometriju? Znači jedna za jedan ciklus? Il trebam svaki put dofurat novu?
I koliko se često u jednom ciklusu uopće ide?

----------


## suzzie2

*Vanchriban* dosta ti je jedna uputnica za folikulometrije. Na uzv se obično ide 2 - 3 puta, ovisno o tome kako reagiraš na stimulaciju. Sretno!

----------


## Vanchriban

Super,nadala sam se da je tako. Doduše, nemam nikakvu stimulaciju, ovo je folikulometrija u prirodnom ciklusu al vidjet ćemo kako će to proći. I to se gleda običnim uzv-om il je neka posebna procedura?

----------


## suzzie2

Običan vaginalni ultrazvuk i pregled od ravno nekoliko sekundi. Ponekad imam osjećaj da sam prije vani negi unutra  :Grin:

----------


## frodo

cure, evo ja zvala petrovu, dobila konačno  :Smile: 
nove konzultacije 23.02.,pa da vidimo kako i što dalje
ali ne damo se !!!  :Wink: 
*sanja1*jesi ti bila tamo, jel imaš kakav novi datum ?

----------


## Vanchriban

Novosti, upravo su me zvali iz Petrove. Dr. Baldani nema i kao dat će mi novi termin, ja kažem kad a sestra meni 28.03?!?! 
Dobro da sam sjedila u tom trenu, pitala sam je doslovno jel ona to mene zafrkava. Onda je rekla da bude tu dr. Jurković koja će preuzeti sve pacjente koji ne žele čekati da se Baldani vrati i jel hoću njoj. Naravno da hoću, glupo mi je propustiti dva pa skoro i tri ciklusa.
Uglavnom slom živaca sam dobila al pretpostavljam da folikulometriju zna svatko napravit a Baldani je lijepo napisala u povijest bolesti koji su joj planovi samnom.
Uglavnom neodgovorno do bola.

----------


## Sela

*Vanchriban* ne mora biti lose uopce.Sretno!

----------


## Vanchriban

Ma jasno da nemora, al baš sam se šokirala, mislim nikako dočekati tu folikulometriju i da krenemo već s nečim i onda me ovako frapiraju da jel bi čekala još dva mjeseca? Pa neću čekati ako postoji drugi doktor, dapače. Hvala Sela!
I jel zna netko tko je uopće dr. Jurković?

----------


## Sela

Nemamo podataka o njoj,ali kazu neki da je dobra,blaga i u svemu OK.Vidjet cemo.Rekla sam iz vlastitog iskustva da ne mora biti ovo tvoje lose jer je kod mene jedno takvo mijenjanje doktora donijelo dosta dobroga,ubacena sam ranije u postupak nego bi me moj dr slao.Mozda i tebi donese jednako dobro.

----------


## Vanchriban

Ostaje mi čekati ponedjeljak i vidjeti, u svakom slučaju se veselim što napokon krećem u ikakav postupak  :Smile:

----------


## Sela

*Frodo* bravo za ekspresne konzultacije i za jos brzi povratak u postupke!!!

----------


## plavuša 007

*Vanchirban* da li slučajno znaš kad se dr.B aldani vrača,neću valjda potrefit da mi je opet nema u postupku,na inseminaciji mi se dogodilo da je nije bilo,u 7 mj bila u francuskoj,još mi treba da je sad opet nema,pa da se ostali uće na meni i opet mi nešto zeznu! prošli put nitko nije vidio da imam hiperstimulaciju,neznam što su gledali!

----------


## sanja1

Dona :Love: ,žao mi je.
Bab super za blastice :Klap: .
Frodo ja sam dobila 28.2,šteta što ćemo se mimoić za par dana.

----------


## frodo

*, sela*, thanks  :Smile: 
*sanja1*, jel misliš da bi mogle možda upast prije godišnjih?
zapravo ti si imala blažu stimulaciju od mene pa možda i uspiješ, držim fige da da !  :Smile: 
sve ću znat kroz 20-tak dana, jedva čekam  :Smile: 
*Bab*~~~~~~~~~  :Smile:

----------


## Tajčica

Bokić svima!!! Nova sam i zanima me kakav je postupak AIH? Unaprijed hvala puno.....

----------


## Vanchriban

plavuša 007 nemam pojma do kad nema doktorice, nisu mi uopće rekli ni gdje je ni zašto je nema, samo da je idući termin kad mogu njoj 28.03.

----------


## kriistiina

Hej cure! Da vam se malo javim.. Ja ovaj mjesec po prvi puta od kad sam u ovim vodama nisam imala ovulaciju.. Sigurna sam jer me u to vrijeme toliko stomak boli da umirem, a ovaj mjesec ništa... Imam punu kuću malih štenaca, pa se zabavljam i ne razmišljam o ovome.. Šaljem vam pusu svima..

----------


## tikki

bok *Tajčica*, dobrodošla! Imaš na forumu i na rodinim stranicama dosta tema o AIH postupku (inseminaciji) pa malo pretraži- probaj u tražilicu upisati. Ima i tema "inseminacija" gdje su curke koje su baš u postupku pa nam se možeš i tamo javiti.

----------


## tlatincica

Pozdrav *Tajčica* i dobrodošla!
Jedan dobar link o AIHu (<- klik)

----------


## tlatincica

*Trudnice*  :Klap: 
Osijek (prema tickeru još 6 dana!)
Sanjička (16.3.)
Zrinkič
Mazica79
Mala26
Ana03
Nana_banana
rajvos
marina81
zvončica1976

*Čekalice bete*  :Heart: 
Bab
Niki

*Pikalice*  :Heart: 
TrudyC


*Prirodni ciklus IVF/ AIH/ klomifenke*  :Heart: 
Vanchriban


*Čekalice termina, pregleda i koječega*  :Heart: 
02/11 Pinny
02/11 Plavuša007
02/11 taca70
03/11 Kriistiina
03/11 ptica1
03/11 Snekica
04/11 Glossy
04/11 mare77
04/11 milla2
04/11 nety
04/11 tlatincica
Ana1201
dada-55
Dariaaa
Dhea
Dona
frodo
Jasenka
legal alien
ljube
mimi81
Nivesa
Sanja1
Suzzie2
Tajčica
tikki
Visibaba

*Cure za koje navijamo* ~~~~~~~~~
Dea2010 (Slovenija)
Sela (Češka)
ValaMala (VV)
Zauzeta (Slovenija)

----------


## Snekica

Lijepa vijest! *Mazica79* je 04.02. rodila sina, malo se namučila, ali kaže da su dobro! Više vijesti neka vam ona sama za koji dan napiše! Malom M. želimo dug i sretan život!    :Zaljubljen:  :Very Happy:  :Sing:  :Dancing Fever:  :Teletubbies: 
Čestitke novopečenim roditeljima!

----------


## tikki

*tlatincica*  hvala za listu! Jedino ja sam u AIH postupku (u ponedjeljak bi trebala biti inseminacija).

----------


## ValaMala

Uvijek me razveseli kad vidim da sam među onima za koje navijate, puno vam hvala, Petrovke!  :Smile:

----------


## Niki

Moja beta je u srijedu...napeto,napeto,napeto,uh ovo cekanje i iscekivanje je najgore,ne znam sto me ceka,malo sam optimisticna,pa krene na pesimizam i tako u krug......

----------


## tlatincica

*Čestitke Mazici79!!!*  :Very Happy:  

*Snekice* hvala za info  :Kiss: , baš sam se pitala kako ćemo znati termine i bebe nekih trudnoća. Za neke znam da će nam se javiti (Ana03, Sanjička).
*Tikki* ispravljam listu. Morat ćeš mi oprostiti, ja sam ženska u godinama  :Grin: 
*ValaMala*, kako ne bismo navijale  :Smile: . Veselimo se svim trudnoćama, a pridružene članove posebno motrimo  :Wink: 
*Niki* ~~~~~~~~~~~ za beturinu!

----------


## tlatincica

*Trudnice*  :Klap: 
Mazica79- *rodila 04.02! Čestitamo!!!*

Osijek (prema tickeru još 6 dana!)
Sanjička (16.3.)
Zrinkič
Mala26
Ana03
Nana_banana
rajvos
marina81
zvončica1976

*Čekalice bete*  :Heart: 
Bab
Niki

*Pikalice*  :Heart: 
TrudyC


*Prirodni ciklus IVF/ AIH/ klomifenke*  :Heart: 
tikki
Vanchriban

*Čekalice termina, pregleda i koječega*  :Heart: 
02/11 Pinny
02/11 Plavuša007
02/11 taca70
03/11 Kriistiina
03/11 ptica1
03/11 Snekica
04/11 Glossy
04/11 mare77
04/11 milla2
04/11 nety
04/11 tlatincica
Ana1201
dada-55
Dariaaa
Dhea
Dona
frodo
Jasenka
legal alien
ljube
mimi81
Nivesa
Sanja1
Suzzie2
Tajčica
Visibaba

*Cure za koje navijamo* ~~~~~~~~~
Dea2010 (Slovenija)
Sela (Češka)
ValaMala (VV)
Zauzeta (Slovenija)

----------


## Sela

*Niki* navijamo za dobru betu! :Yes: 
Nekako se sporo mijenjaju stvari na ovoj nasoj listi..Valjda ce veljaca i ozujak donijeti promjene na bolje. :Smile:

----------


## Tajčica

Hvala tikki....

----------


## Tajčica

...Hvala i tlatincica...

----------


## Sela

Dobrojutro Petrovke!*Tikki* nam danas ima AIH pa cemo nestrpljivo cekati njen izvjestaj i dojmove... :Yes: 
Svima u akciji  :Kiss: 
Evo i mene u cetvrtak u matici pa hocu li sresti koju od vas?

----------


## Sela

> Lijepa vijest! *Mazica79* je 04.02. rodila sina, malo se namučila, ali kaže da su dobro! Više vijesti neka vam ona sama za koji dan napiše! Malom M. želimo dug i sretan život!   
> Čestitke novopečenim roditeljima!


Cestitke *Mazici* i *Mazonjicu*!!!

----------


## sanja1

Tikki sretno :Grin: ,javi kako je prošlo.
Mazica čestitam :Klap: .

----------


## suzzie2

*Mazica* čestitam!  :Bouncing: 

*Tikki* sretno! Navijam za AIH danas!

*Bab* i *Niki* nestrpljivo čekam vaše bete  :Cekam:  i držim fige!

Svim ostalim curkama velika pusa, a posebno *Tlatinčici* jer lista je predobra i sad mi je puno lakše pratiti šta se događa. Jedno vrijeme sam se baš izgubila.

Imam pitanje za cure koje su sada u postupcima. Kako je s lijekovima u Petrovoj? budući sam čula da neke bolnice nemaju gonala  :Shock:

----------


## suzzie2

e da, i šta je s našom kavom?

----------


## Sela

Nita :Embarassed:  sa kavom.
Slazem se da imamo najbolju listu.Samo da je vise trudnoca.... :Yes:

----------


## Vanchriban

Evo mene s prve folikulometrije a dr. Baldani je neobjašnjivo tamo i ona mi ju je radila.
E sad, meni je danas 12 dc i imam jedan folikul od 11 mm na lijevom jajniku ( ako je l oznaka za lijevo a e za desno?) Ona kaže da uz "puno mašte" to može dozrijeti u jajnu stanicu, inače bi mi obzirom na dan ciklusa folikul trebao biti bar 14 mm. Rekla je da dođem u petak na još jednu folikulometriju da vidimo jel to raste ikuda, ako ne raste od idućeg ciklusa bi me stavila na tabletice ( nije rekla koje.)
Ono što mene muči je slijedeće : ako mi je nalaz progesterona pokazao ovulaciju iza 21 dc zar ovo nije normalna veličina mog folikula ako mi ovulacija "kasni" jel?
I frka me tih tabletica.
Žene pišite mi!

----------


## TrudyC

> Imam pitanje za cure koje su sada u postupcima. Kako je s lijekovima u Petrovoj? budući sam čula da neke bolnice nemaju gonala


Ja sam na menopurima i njih ima. No, kad sam podizala lijekove sestra mi je rekla da nema decapeptila (meni nebitno jer sam na Suprefactu)...valjda to ide u valovima, jednom nečeg ima, drugi put nema i tak...

----------


## Sela

*Vanchriban* po meni si ti u pravu.Znaci tebi su ciklusi cca 35 dana?

----------


## Vanchriban

Pa u biti ciklusi su mi na 30 dana se nekako ustabilili. I još ono što mi je fascinantno je da su mi kad sam bila na hsg-u ( znači prije točno mjesec dana) vidjeli na svakom jajniku 4 -5  folikula a ovaj put imam samo po jedan na oba? To mi je onako, čudno. Nebi jednostavno išla odmah na tablete, radije bi još jedan ciklus promatrala prirodno. Ovo mi je sve nekako nedorečeno.
I najgore mi je što je nisam niš uspjela pitat nego su me odmah sprašili van i sestra mi je donjela moje papire. I bilo je dvoje studoša unutra, prije bi mi možda smetala publika al postalo mi je svejedno moram reći.

----------


## tikki

ja javljam da je prošao moj prvi AIH... imala sam po zadnjem uzv na 10 DC 3 folikula 14,15,16 a inseminacija je napravljena 13 DC. Nadam se da mi nije bila O u subotu i da nismo zakasnili... i da će za 14 dana biti pozitivna beta.

*vanchirban*, nisam sigurna... ali da ti nije L oznaka ta desni jajnik, a E za debljinu endometrija?

----------


## Vanchriban

Baš gledam povijest bolesti, piše mi E 0,57, L 11
Ne kužim se u te oznake, moguće da je to endometrij. Mene više brine količina folikula ali stvarno

----------


## Sela

> Pa u biti ciklusi su mi na 30 dana se nekako ustabilili. I još ono što mi je fascinantno je da su mi kad sam bila na hsg-u ( znači prije točno mjesec dana) vidjeli na svakom jajniku 4 -5  folikula a ovaj put imam samo po jedan na oba? To mi je onako, čudno. Nebi jednostavno išla odmah na tablete, radije bi još jedan ciklus promatrala prirodno. Ovo mi je sve nekako nedorečeno.
> I najgore mi je što je nisam niš uspjela pitat nego su me odmah sprašili van i sestra mi je donjela moje papire. I bilo je dvoje studoša unutra, prije bi mi možda smetala publika al postalo mi je svejedno moram reći.


Da bi bio kvalitetan ciklus ,druga faza ,nakon ovulacije,lutealna faza ,obavezno bi trebala trajati 14 dana,zato sam te pitala.Ako nije tako,imas defekt lutealne faze koja moze smetati zacecu.Makar to se rijesi sa progesteronom u pracenim ciklusima.
Ovo o  4-5 folikula  na svakom jajniku moglo bi znaciti da su ti izbrojili antralne folikule koji su se izdvojili u tom periodu(uoci m-na hsg se ide obicno u prvom dijelu ciklusa).Da si tada bila stimulirana toliko bi dobila vodecih folikula a u idealnom slucaju i jajnih stanica nakon punkcije.
Doci ces opet k doktorici i pripremi si pitanja za nju,zapisi si na papir(tako iskusne rade)jer se vise manje svi zblesiramo u ordinaciji a desi se i ovo sto si ti napisala-studenti i sli.
Jos ni jedna dr nije odbio odgovarati na pitanja-sve se moze saznati,neki dapace to vole.
Samo naprijed! :Heart:

----------


## ptica1

tikki, od srca ti želim pozitivnu betu.

Ja na prvi AIH idem početkom 3. mj nadam se da ću i to dočekati, ali sam se i upisala za 6 mj. za IVF. Ja svakako molim Boga da prije 6 mj ostanem trudna.
*Niki i Bab* sretno sa betama..
*Tajčica,* dobro došla i želim ti da od prve uspijemo obje.

----------


## frodo

navijam za pozitivne bete !!! hajde cure, da konačno već krene ove godine nešto pozitivno !  :Smile:

----------


## Niki

Jucer kad sam stavljala utrice i kako uvijek malo na prstu izvucem ostatke starih utrica jucer je to bilo malo roskaste boje,imam lagane grceve kao pred mengu koji se pojave tu i tamo pa prestanu,danas ista prica,na papiru nikakvih tragova krvi nema.Znam da kazu da to moze biti u trudnoci lagano krvarenje bas pred mengu,moze biti i onaj drugi plod koji se nije primio,da ne mora nista znaciti,ali kako sam ja u zivotu navikla da ne dobivam sve na pladnju od prve,nego se moram dobro pomuciti, bojim se  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## kriistiina

Niki drži se! Iako meni roskasta boja nikad ne sluti na dobro, nadam se da je kod tebe to pozitivan znak ..  :Love:

----------


## plavuša 007

*suzie2* na pitanje za ljekove u petrovoj  mislim da ih ima jer sam ih ja prije 15 dana dobila bez problema punu bursu,i to gonale.

----------


## TrudyC

Evo mene s prve folikulometrije! Bio prof. V. i imam 3 desno i 2 lijevo folikulića. Nastavljam s po 2 menopura i u petak opet uzv.
Nisam baš oduševljena, nekak sam se nadala boljem rezultatu, ali kaje tu je...ionak mi trebaju samo 2 za blizance  :Grin:

----------


## Vanchriban

A blago ti se  :Smile:  mene ždere što imam samo jedan kilavi folikul i sad ćemo vidjet u petak jel to raste ikud..
I ja bi dvojčeke  :Smile:  držim fige

----------


## MIJA 32

evo samo da vam javim o još jednoj trudnoći u petrovoj
jedna moja poznanica je bila u postupku kod s. i danas joj je beta 170 :Very Happy: 
plakala je od sreće kad mi je javila,a bogme sam se i ja raspekmezila :Very Happy: 
sretno cure :Smile:

----------


## TrudyC

Hvala Mija na lijepim vijestima!
Vanchi sretno dalje!

----------


## Sela

Curke-rodila nam *Osijek*!!!!Cestitamo!

----------


## Sela

Cestitamo [B]Osijek[/B ]ovdje-http://forum.roda.hr/threads/63183-o...=1#post1809917 :Very Happy:

----------


## Niki

Ajde konacno lijepe vijesti,pridruzujem se i ja cestitkama novopecenoj trudnici i novopecenoj mami  :Smile:  :Smile:  ....ja danas vadila betu,oko dva su nalazi,al bojim se da ce rezultat biti los,posto malo krvarim  :Sad:

----------


## marina81

Bok cure evo i mene nakon dugog vremena,daj mi recite ako netko zna bila sam u pon.kod doktora na pregledu i kaze sve ok s bebicom,ali prepisao mi normabele da pijem od 2mg i utrogestan i dalje 3x2.nisam to vidjela dok nisam izasla van,a sestra mi kaze to je normalno,a na upustvima piše da nije dobro piti u prvih 3 mj.Jel mozda još netko se susreo s tim?

----------


## sanja1

Mija32 čestitke tvojoj prijateljici :Klap: .
Niki~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za tvoju betu,nadam se da ćeš nam javiti ljepe vijesti :Yes: .

----------


## Bab

Osijek, čestitam draga na maloj Kim :Very Happy:  :Zaljubljen: 
Napokon je došlo i Vaše vrijeme, uživajte sad, najsretnija obiteelji.

Niki, držim fige i šaljem ~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da je ovo tvoje brljavljenje trudničko i da ćeš nas uskoro raveseliti lijepom brojčicom.

Mija, bravo i za tvoju frendicu, nek joj je sretno do kraja i nadam se da će nam proljeće donijeti još puno ovak lijepih vijesti.

Ja vas čitam iz prikrajka, nemam šta pametno napisati, pa eto.
Dani mi prolaze dosta brzo( za sada). Danas mi je 6dnt kako čuvam svoju mrvicu i nadam se najboljem  :Smile: 

Sve Vas pusam i želim vam svima sve samo naj, naj

----------


## TrudyC

Bab da znam vibrat vibrala bi ti do neba! SRETNO

----------


## TrudyC

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~(otkrila  :Embarassed: )

----------


## Bab

Slatkica...
hvala Ti puuuuuooooo  :Smile:

----------


## Niki

Draga Bab vec sam se pitala gdje si ti,evo i tebi vibrice od srca ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ :Heart:  ....ja sad nazvala lab i veli mi sestra nema danas nalaza jer im je neki aparat pokvaren i da ih nazovem sutra...hm,dobar ili los znak :Rolling Eyes:  ....koja igra zivaca

----------


## Bab

A joj...bome se igraju tvojim živčekima  :Undecided: 
A jesi radila koji testić, možda?
Nadam se da će se sutra pokazati ovo sve kao dobar znak...~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## kriistiina

*Osijek* čestitam na rođenju male curice  :Zaljubljen:  !!!!

*Niki* držim fige za sutra. . . . .

----------


## Niki

radila sam jucer testic,pokazala se jedva vidljiva crtica,s tim da je muz kupio neki test gdje vrijedi sam prvi jutarnji urin,a ja sam ga radila popodne, ne znam gdje je to uspio kupit kad su sad uglavnom svi testovi pogodni za bilo koji urin...to kad musko ide u ljekarnu,pa mu podvale ono sto se najmanje prodaje  :Wink:

----------


## Sela

*Niki* supach,dobro je.Cekamo sutra!

----------


## Bab

A niš...znaš kak se kaže...nada umire zadnja... pa ćemo se tak i mi do zadnjeg nadat da je to krvarenje ono pravo trudničko.
Ipak je testić pokazao nešto. Nije to za odbacit samo tako..
Mada ja nažalost iz svog vlastitog iskustva nemam dobro mišljenje o ovakvim situacijama jer sam ja u svakom svom postupku imala takve lagano pozitivne testiće i na kraju male kilave ß, ali sva sreća pa to nije nikakvo pravilo.

Isto tako znam puno cura kojima su ti prvi testići bili još tanji od mojih pa su danas sretne mame ili trudnice. Tako da glavu gore, ništa još nije gotovo !!!

evo još puuuunoooo ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za tebe, draga !!!

----------


## zvončica1976

> Bok cure evo i mene nakon dugog vremena,daj mi recite ako netko zna bila sam u pon.kod doktora na pregledu i kaze sve ok s bebicom,ali prepisao mi normabele da pijem od 2mg i utrogestan i dalje 3x2.nisam to vidjela dok nisam izasla van,a sestra mi kaze to je normalno,a na upustvima piše da nije dobro piti u prvih 3 mj.Jel mozda još netko se susreo s tim?


Marina81 NE BRINI - to je uobičajan postupak.
ja sam sada trudna 10 tjedana (ne vidim koliko si ti) i doktor mi je na samom utvrđivanju dao istu terapiju,Utrići čuvaju i pripremaju gnijezdo za tvoj plod a normabeli su u svrhu sprečavanja eventualnih kontrakcija...Sestra ti je dobro rekla...Uživaj,skupa samnom...

----------


## plavuša 007

čestitke od srca *Osijek* i novoj trudnici!  prijavljujem da sam i ja od danas na igli i da 16-tog krečem na folikumetrije.

----------


## Snekica

*Plavuša*, ajde više da i ti javiš lijepu betu za koji tjedan! Držim fige!  :Very Happy: 
Prijateljici od *Mije* čestitam od srca!  :Very Happy: 
*Niki*, do neba za sutra!  :Very Happy: 
*Sela*, a kaj da ti velim kad sve znaš???  :Heart: 
*Bab*, draga! znam da ti je ovaj tjedan najduži u životu, ali brzo će to proći i ti ćeš nam već javiti finu brojčicu!!!  :Grin:

----------


## marina81

Zvončica i ja sam trudna 10tjedana,joj sad mi je puno lakše bila sam se jako uplašila,hvala ti puno.

----------


## mimi81

Kako vrijeme leti...*Osijek* čestitke na bebi!
*Niki i Bab* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~ :Heart: !
Čekalicama bete ~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Ja dobila nalaze za štitnjaču i sve je ok  :Very Happy:

----------


## kriistiina

*Niki?? Čekamo ..*  :Cekam:  I držim fige ....  :Smile:

----------


## Niki

Cekam i ja,drage moje....muz je otisao po nalaz,pa cekam da me nazove,mada ne gajim neke nade...radila sam jucer opet test,plusic se pokazao jako brzo,ali krvarenje je poljuljalo moj optimizam....javim cim saznam.

----------


## Bab

Niki...~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za naljepše vijesti od mužića.
Ovaj drugi test nam daje jaaaaaakooooo puno nade, a krvarenje je imalo dosta cura tako da nema predaje.
šaljem ogroman virtualni  :Love:

----------


## Niki

Evo ga: beta 56,60. Ne znam jel to dobro ili lose,ne razumijem te bete....ako se dan transfera racuna kao prvi dan,onda sam betu radila 14-ti dan,a ako je dan transfera nulti,onda sam ju radila13-ti dan.

----------


## TrudyC

Je, to je 13 dan Niki! Beta je u redu za ovu fazu i sad samo treba vaditi za 2 dana da se vidi jel se poduplala -ne gubi nadu! SRETNO  :Love:

----------


## Niki

Zvala sam svog ginica i rekao mi je da je to trudnoca i da mirujem i da se ne brinem oko krvarenja i da nema potrebe za drugu betu,da se ne nerviram jer mi je zg malo dalje od kuce,pa ne bi bilo dobro stalno se vozikati...bem ti grad u kojem zivim kad nemas gdje izvaditi betu  :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## Snekica

Niki, odmaraj i probaj se ne nervirati, baš kako ti je i doc rekao! Sve će biti u savršenom redu! :Heart:  Čestitam na trudnoći!

----------


## kriistiina

Niki čestitam na trudnoći!!! Nemoj se nervirati, lezi, odmaraj i mazi pupu...  :Smile:  Pusa

----------


## zvončica1976

> Zvončica i ja sam trudna 10tjedana,joj sad mi je puno lakše bila sam se jako uplašila,hvala ti puno.


VJERUJ MI znam kako je grčevito surfat i molit Boga da ima netko u "istoj koži"  :Smile: 
Samo pozitivno i glavu gore  :Smile:

----------


## Sela

*Niki* cestitke,ali bilo bi dobro ponoviti betu za koji dan,medjutim kad ti doc kaze da ne treba onda nemoj,sto ces.Sto ti je rekao doc za dalje?

----------


## Niki

Hvala vam na cestitkama,drage moje!!!! Sela,rekao je dr da iduci tjedan dodjem na ultrazvuk,a ne preporucuje mi drugu betu zbog toga sto imam voznje do zg-a skoro dobrih sat vremena,pa onda cekanje u labosu gdje je uvijek guzva,a moram mirovati,ja bi isto najradije napravila drugu betu,pa da budem sigurna,ali.... :Undecided:

----------


## sanja1

Niki trudnice čestiiitam :Klap: ,i ne brini,bit će sve uredu :Heart: .

----------


## plavuša 007

*nikki* čestitam od srca! napokon je krenulo s trudnoćama u ovoj godini!!

----------


## frodo

joj* niki,* ma sve će bit u redu, ma žalit ćeš se ti uskoro na mučnine i ostale trudničke tegobe !!!!!!!!!
konačno krenulo u petrovoj nabolje  :Smile: 
sad se čuvaj,to je to  :Smile:   :Smile: 
jjjuuuuppiiiiiiiiiiiiiii !!!
(samo sam nakratko virnula jer smo u gužvi oko "lođendana")  :Smile:

----------


## Snekica

Borna, sletan lođendan ti želim i da punooo veeeeeejiiik nalasteš!!! :Teletubbies:  :Teletubbies:  :Teletubbies:  :Teletubbies:  :Teletubbies:

----------


## Sela

Dobrojutro *Petrova*-nema spavanja!!!!U nove pobjede,ne???

----------


## marina81

Zvončica daj mi reci od kad si ti pocela piti normabel?jel možda znaš do kad se to pije,i koliko ih na dan piješ?

----------


## zvončica1976

> Zvončica daj mi reci od kad si ti pocela piti normabel?jel možda znaš do kad se to pije,i koliko ih na dan piješ?


Ja moram priznati da ja normabele više ne pijem jer kontrakcije - hvala Bogu - više nemam nikakve,imala sam ih oko 5tog tjedna,a rekao mi je moj ginić ako mislim da mi ne treba da ne moram piti tak da ij ne trošim više...ali Utriće redovito koristim,i to mi je rekao i no i frendica koja je nosila blizance da bar do kraja 12tog tjedna (ona je čak do 14og)...i to ti ne može štetiti...normabeli su mi bili prepisani 2x2 mg

----------


## mare77

Bravo za sve cure koje su uspijele :Klap:  nadam se da ćemo i mi ostale već ovo proljeće u njihovu grupu  :Yes: . A sad jedno pitanjce, dali vjenčani list mora biti novijeg datuma? Vidim spominjete anesteziologa mene nitko nije uputio,treba li mi taj nalaz?

----------


## Vanchriban

Čestitam novim trudnicama i novoj mami  :Smile: 

Ja sam upravo stigla s druge folikulometrije. Folikul je narasao i sad je 2.05 pa mi je dr. Baldani preporučila ili prirodan odnos s ovulacijskim trakicama ili uz Ovitrel tempirano. Rekla sam da mi preporuči jednostavno što je bolje pa je rekla da bi ona da probam uz Ovitrel.
Kupila sam inekciju i imam slijedeće pitanje: rekla mi je nek si je dam večeras u 8 i imam odnos u nedjelju u 8 30 nadalje, poželjno više puta u danu.
Jel si mogu ja to inekciju slobodno dati i ranije, tipa danas u 6 popodne pa ekšn od rane zore u nedjelju?
I jeste se vi same pikale, nije mi bed sama se piknut samo me strah da mi ne pukne igla ili nešto. Svi savjeti su dobrodošli.

----------


## TrudyC

Nije nikakav problem piknut se s ovitrellom - stineš salo na trbuhu s dva prsta, upikneš inekciju, pustiš salo, uštrcaš sadržaj inekcije (naravno prije toga malo mjesto uboda pređi s vatom natopljenom alkoholom i poslije uboda prođi mjesto ako ima malo krvi) i to je to. Nečeš ni osjetiti, mene Ovitrell nikad nije ni bolio ni pekao ma niš... :Smile: 
I napravi kak ti je doktorica rekla - nemoj eksperimentirati

----------


## Vanchriban

Nije mi problem napraviti kako je rekla nego nemam pojma da li ću do 8 već stići kući i uspjeti se piknuti, zato sam se mislila pikati ranije.
I ko kaže da imam salo na trbuhu  :Razz:  hehehe
Budem vidjela kako ću to izvest!

----------


## frodo

*snekica*, hvala puuuuno u slavljenikovo ime ! :Kiss:  :Kiss:

----------


## tlatincica

*Trudnice*  :Klap: 
Osijek-* rodila 09.02 curicu Kim! Čestitamo!!!
*
Sanjička (16.3.!)
Zrinkič
Mala26
Ana03
Nana_banana
rajvos
marina81
zvončica1976
Mijina prijateljica
Niki

*Čekalice bete*  :Heart: 
Bab
tikki
Vanchriban

*Pikalice*  :Heart: 
plavuša007
TrudyC

*Prirodni ciklus IVF/ AIH/ klomifenke*  :Heart: 


*
Čekalice termina, pregleda i koječega*  :Heart: 
02/11 Pinny
02/11 taca70
03/11 Kriistiina
03/11 ptica1
03/11 Snekica
04/11 Glossy
04/11 mare77
04/11 milla2
04/11 nety
04/11 tlatincica
Ana1201
dada-55
Dariaaa
Dhea
Dona
frodo
Jasenka
legal alien
ljube
mimi81
Nivesa
Sanja1
Suzzie2
Tajčica
Visibaba
*
Cure za koje navijamo* ~~~~~~~~~
Dea2010 (Slovenija)
Sela (Češka)
ValaMala (VV)
Zauzeta (Slovenija)

----------


## Sela

*Tlatincice* da nisi malo prerano listu radila?Ma dobro,lako cemo
dodati jos jednog clana u prvu rubriku  :Rolling Eyes:  :Rolling Eyes:  :Grin:  ako se dogodi :Rolling Eyes:  :Heart:

----------


## tlatincica

Ma najlakše mi je napravit novu listu  :Wink: 

@*mare77* zašto ti treba anesteziolog? Jedino ako ideš na neki zahvat, onda ti treba. Za IVF sigurno ne- tamo dobiješ apaurinski koktelčić sa suncobranom  :Grin: 
*Pikalice* kako ide?

----------


## taca70

Curke, cujem da u Petrovoj do daljnjeg ne radi histeroskop. Ima li neka od vas tu info?

----------


## plavuša 007

pikalica je dobro! trbuh mi je ko goblem od rupica!  nekad me malo boli na nekom mjestu pa se ja preselim par cm ljevo desno pa se skupilo rupa!  ovaj put imam manje inekcija nego inače pa ide brže miksanje.

----------


## Vanchriban

Večer!

Ful je optimistična ova nova lista  :Smile: 
Ja se ipak nisam piknula sama, otišla sam na hitnu da me oni bocnu. Dali su mi ovitrel u nadlakticu visoko i rekli da dođem slobodno kad god trebam.
Danas mi je cijeli dan muka, onaj osjećaj kvrge u želucu ili blage žgaravice, pripisujem to injekciji.
Odlučila sam ne nadat se ničemu da ublažim moguće razočaranje.

----------


## Sela

> Curke, cujem da u Petrovoj do daljnjeg ne radi histeroskop. Ima li neka od vas tu info?


I mene bi to interesiralo.Nisam cula.Razgovarala sam sa sestrama,tocnije spominjala sam im da cu trebati na hist.u nekom kontekstu i nisu mi
nista slicno rekle.

----------


## Vanchriban

Poludit ću, trebam pomoć.
Dakle, pošto sam dobila injekciju u petak u 8 navečer kako je rečeno, jutros od 8 30 nadalje je trebala biti akcija. Međutim, mi smo je obavili i jučer ujutro. E sad, spletom okolnosti a najviše zato što mi je muž očito pod stresom ( a svekrva je ko za vraga baš u posjeti i spava sobu do nas) odnos nam jutros nije uspio jednostavno. Doktorica mi je rekla da je poželjno da imamo odnos više puta u danu ali sam zabrinuta da li će nam to uspjeti i da li ima nade da zatrudnim obzirom na jučerašnji odnos?
Totalno sam rastrojena a i mm kojem je teško jer nam je njegova stara vrata do, sad se nadam uloviti bar sat vremena na samo da se uspijemo poseksat. Majkomila!
Dajte mi napišite koju pametnu jer ludim a na guglu ne mogu ništa pronaći o odnosima nakon primitka štoperice.

----------


## taca70

Vanchriban, spermici zive sigurno 3 dana i oni ce naci svoj put ako im je sudeno. Cak je i bolje da ste "posao" obavili ranije. I preporucujem ti sto manje nerviranja jer ako ostanes u MPO vodama najvise ce ti trebati dobri zivci.

----------


## mare41

Vanchriban, kako taca kaže-dovoljno je i jednom u 48 sati, a ovo- za odnos više puta dnevno???? (a valjda ovisi o spermiogramu, al spermija bude premalo ako se ne stignu obnoviti barem 24 sata).

----------


## ValaMala

*Vanchriban*, imaš pp

----------


## Vanchriban

Ej cure!

Neznam zašto je rekla al rekla je da je preporučljivo da imamo više odnosa u danu. Najviše me proganjalo što nisam nigdje na internetu uspjela naći što konkretno ovitrell radi u tijelu nakon unosa i koji su mu efekti kao i koliko spolnih odnosa imati.
javim što smo uspjeli  :Smile:

----------


## taca70

Ovitrelle pomaže sazrijevanje js i trebao bi tempirati ovulaciju na 36h ali kod spontanih ciklusa je to malo teze tj. kad nema supresije. Vise odnosa dnevno ne znaci vecu sansu za uspjeh.

----------


## ValaMala

O tome postoji dosta polemika - neka istraživanja su čak pokazala da je uspješnost veća kod više odnosa, ali tu se radi o muškarcima s ok spermiogramima.

----------


## TrudyC

Dobro jutro i sretno Valentinovo svima :Kiss: 

Sutra mi je punkcija pa molim vibre i sretnice. Imam 7 folikula, ali i 3 dobre jajne stanice će biti dosta.
Evo sad malo ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za Niki da prestane krvariti i za Bab za veeeeeeeliku betu.
Svima ostalima također sve najbolje, sorry kaj ne pamtim ko je u čemu!

----------


## Sela

Dobrojutro i takodjer sretno na sv Valentina svima koji se vole i zele!!!*Bab* mislim na tebe!
Ja se odjavljujem na par dana,prikacit cu se na punjac baterija  :Laughing: 
 :Heart:  :Heart:

----------


## Vanchriban

Dobar dan!

Jučer nakon propale akcije prijavljujem jutrošnu uspješnu. Znači imamo subotu i ponedjeljak i sad ćemo vidimo.
Ako dobijem mengu, koja je procedura za novi ciklus folikulometrije i jer mogu uopće od idućeg opet il ide neka pauza obzirom na Ovitrel?

TrudyC vibram sve u šesnaest ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Bab

Cure,

od mene ništa ovaj puta  :Sad: 
ß je nula, veća da veća ne može biti.
I baš me onako pošteno poklopila po glavi  :Sad: 

Sad ću se malo odmaknut od svega i vidjet sa mužićem šta i kako dalje...i da li uopće ima smisla dalje išta radit.

Vama svima sretno, ja ću vas i dalje pratiti...

----------


## TrudyC

Bab  :Love: .....odmori pa kreni dalje....znam da boli, ali nemoj odustati.

Drži se.

----------


## mia74

*Bab*,jako,jako mi je žao.. :Crying or Very sad: 
Baš sam nekako vjerovala u ovaj postupak..ali nema odustajanja!!
Odmori se,makni se od svega..daj si vremena koliko ti treba!!
I u nove pobjede!!

Mislim na tebe :Love:  :Love:

----------


## ksena28

Bab draga  :Love:  baš mi je žao! pusti duši i srcu da zacijeli i ne odustaj  :Kiss:

----------


## suzzie2

*Bab* draga stvarno mi je jako žao! Samo polako dalje, odtuguj i uzmi vremena koliko ti treba! :Love:

----------


## pirica

*Bab*  :Love:

----------


## kriistiina

Bab baš mi je žao ...  :Sad:  Drži se, odmori se.... I onda idemo dalje, nema odustajanja ..

----------


## taca70

Bab, stvarno mi je zao, nadala sam se da ces uspjeti jer mi se cini da vam treba samo malo srece bez obzira na spermiogram. Odmori pa u nove pobjede.

----------


## Niki

Bab jako mi je zao  :Sad:

----------


## Bab

Hvala Vam cure puno...
Danas ću si dozvolit tugovanje, isplakat ću to sve iz sebe i onda polako krenut dalje, gdje god to bilo  :Undecided: 

Niki, kakvo je stanje kod tebe? Nadam se da je sve pet i da je ono brljanje prestalo.
Mislim na tebe  :Kiss:

----------


## luna1

Bab draga, iskreno mi je žao, susjećam se s tobom jer jednako proživljavamo..... Draga mislim na tebe.......

----------


## sanja1

Bab  :Love: ,baš mi je žao,pusti sad vrijeme da malo zalječi i psihu i tjelo a onda u nove pobjede.

Trudy~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~iz sve snage.

Niki nadam se da će to krvarenje prestat :Heart: .

Svima ostalima velika pusa :Grin:  i nadam se uskoro nekoj kavi,valjda bumo nešto uspjeli skemijat :Razz: .

----------


## frodo

*Bab*, žao mi jako, nekako neće pa neće krenut ove godine baš u petrovoj; isplači se, odtuguj, već sutra će biti bolje
odmori se, i vidjet ćeš za par dana ćeš već planirati kako dalje :Love: 
*trudyC,* držim fige !  :Smile:

----------


## pinny

*TrudyC*, drzim fige sutra ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  :Heart: 

*Bab*, zao mi je  :Love:

----------


## mimi81

Bab stvarno mi je žao. Jednom će nam uspijeti, sigurna sam :Love:

----------


## Snekica

*Bab*, draga! Polagala sam sve nade u tebe ovaj put! Isplači se, odmori i onda kuj planove za dalje!  :Heart:  Drži se!
*Vanchriban*, pa kud za vraga baš ovaj vikend sveki došla?
*Niki*?

----------


## tikki

Bab baš mi je žao. :Love:

----------


## Niki

Stanje kod mene,hm....zbunjeno,drage moje....treci test pokazao debeli plus,danas sam isla vaditi i drugu betu jer nemam mira,iznosi 154,30,a krvarim....da li se beta pravilno dupla ja to ne znam,ne kuzim se u tu trudnicku matematiku.

----------


## Aurora*

*Niki* beta bi se u tako ranoj fazi trebala udvostruciti svaka dva dana. Ako ti je ovo druga beta, a prvu su vadila 9.2. i bila je 56.6, onda bi nakon 5 dana ona trebala biti vise od 300... Bojim se da je prema tome tvoja danasnja beta premala, sto bi na zalost moglo znaciti biokemijsku trudnocu...  :Sad:

----------


## taca70

Niki, imala sam isti scenarij sa svojim 1.IVF-om ali sam se nadala da ce kod tebe biti drugacije. Očito je biokemisjka ali odi za 2 dana opet po betu.

----------


## tikki

Cure, za betu uputnicu daje soc. ginić? I di ju vi vadite, gore na Petrovoj ili se to negdje drugdje obavlja? 

Znam da imam još skoro tjedan dana do toga, ali svakako bi trebala do kraja tjedna uputnicu izvaditi, pa da se znam spremiti. 

Hvala!

----------


## Snekica

Uputnicu daje soc. gin.

----------


## TrudyC

Dobro jutro svima!

Izvađene 3 stanice jučer, koktelčić (koktelčina  :Shock: ) je tako dobro djelovao da sam došla k sebi tek predvečer....ali bar je bol bila minimalna.
Transfer će biti najvjerojatnije u petak, ali još u četvrtak moram zvati da potvrdim. Vibrajte za mene jer me jako, jako strah hoče li se stanice oploditi....
Bilo nas je jučer 6 i sve smo imale između 3 i 6 stanica. Svim curama puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## ptica1

*Bab,* tako mi je žao zbog tebe
*TrudyC* vibre za tebe ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## ptica1

S obzirom da će mi ovo biti prvi aih molila bih vas da mi kažete dali se na folikulometriju ide i vikendom? Pretpostavljam da. Meni se čini da će meni baš pasti vikendom. Za ivf znam da rade i subotom i nedjeljom, a kako je sa aih.
Hvala unaprijed

----------


## kriistiina

TrudyC ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za tulum u labu !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I onda u tvojoj pupi!!!

----------


## Bab

*TrudyC*... jaaaaaaaaaaakooooooooooo navijamo da je tulumarka bila luda i nezaboravna !!!

*Niki* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ :Heart: 

*tikki* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za veliku ß

Ja se danas naručila za novi dogovor...i dobila termin tek 18.04. :Shock: 
to mi zvuči jako dugo, ali šta sad...strpljen-spašen.

Svima ostalima šaljem virtualni  :Love:

----------


## TrudyC

Fala vam cure puno na vibrama  :Smile: 
Sutra javim čim saznam situaciju...

----------


## ana 03

Bab draga na rodu najviše provirim zbog tebe i pratit ću je i dalje jer sam uz tebe i čekam tu betu skupa s tobom i uz ostale naše rodine puce!

----------


## TrudyC

Stanice se nisu oplodile  :Sad: ...ne čudim se s obzirom na užasno slabu stimulaciju (samo 23 menopura), a kod mene je često slučaj da budu prezrele ili nezrele stanice i bolje je kad ih ima više da biolog može odabrati prave....a šit ulazim u dvoznamenkaste brojeve, veljača definitivno nije moj mjesec - svaki put do sad sam popušila foru, ne znam zašto sam mislila da će ovaj put biti bolje...
sutra moram doći po otpusni list i razgovor s doktorom, ali znam da sad ništa ne mogu bar do lipnja  :Sad:

----------


## kriistiina

A joj TrucyC baš mi je žao  .....  :Crying or Very sad: .. Znam kako se osjećaš, ali glavu gore i idemo dalje  :Love: . Šaljem ti pusu  :Heart:

----------


## taca70

TrudiC, daj malo detalja, kakav protokol, na koliko si primila stopericu?

----------


## TrudyC

Od prvog dana Suprefact, od drugog do četvrtog po 3 menopura, pa od 5. do 11. po 2 ampule, 12. dan štoperica, 14. dan punkcija...imala sam samo 2 uzv-a, na drugom (10. dan) su folikuli bili oko 14 mm....  
Imam ja dosta iskustva (ovo mi je bio 5. IVF) pa znam u čemu je problem...no detalje ću još sutra saznati, ali sad fakat razlog više nije važan, što se dogodilo, dogodilo se...

----------


## Snekica

O, Trudy! Najprije me oraspoložiš, a onda rastužiš! Žao mi je!

----------


## Niki

Evo drage moje,nisam se htjela javljat dok ne dobijem konkretne rezultate,beta pala na 43....znaci mozete me izbrisat sa liste trudnica.Puno srece svima,ja se nadam da ce konacno krenuti neke lijepe vijesti ovdje!!!!!

----------


## Bab

TrudyC i Niki, baš mi je žao cure...nažalost, prošla sam i jednu i drugu situaciju i ne znam koja mi je bila gora....  :Sad: 

Drž'te se hrabro i idemo u novu borbu za naše bebice !!!

----------


## Niki

I meni je zao svih nas,jako je bolno kako se priroda igra s nama na okrutan nacin.Tko nije bio u postupcima ne zna kakva je to muka i bol.ja sam svoje isplakala jos onda kad ste mi rekle da mi beta nepravilno raste i da nije dobro,tako da sad su potekle samo jos neke male,zadnje suze....Ali,kako kaze meni jedna jako draga forumasica Bab IDEMO U NOVE POBJEDE!!!!Da ne mislite,sve ste mi drage,prihvatile ste me istog trena kad sam se javila,stavljale na svoju listu,ali kako sam dugo proucavala o oplodnji na vasem forumu nekako mi je Bab ostala zapamcena...  :Smile:

----------


## ptica1

Nikki, TrudyC stvarno ne znam što bih Vam rekla osim da se dobro isplačete (inače ja to činim) i dignuti glavu pa dalje u pobjede.

----------


## tlatincica

Drage moje tužnice,* Bab, TrudyC, Niki,* svima vam šaljem veliki  :Love:

----------


## visibaba

Bab, Niki, TrudyC  :Love:  uzasno mi je zao :Sad:

----------


## suzzie2

> Drage moje tužnice,* Bab, TrudyC, Niki,* svima vam šaljem veliki


x ne znam što bih vam drugo rekla, osim da se držite! :Love:

----------


## TrudyC

Nadam se da je sad kraj lošim vijestima iz Petrove i da će sve cure koje tek planiraju postupke imati velike bete i zdrave bebe :Smile: 

Dobila sam otpusno pismo i kao što sam i mislila razlog su nezrele stanice...naručila sam se za dogovor u travnju pa ćemo vidjeti. Nekak mi se više ne žuri u postupak jer ovo očito nije moja godina :Nope:

----------


## duba13

Ja sam prvi put u Petrovoj u postupku,ali nažalost imam dugi staž sa ivf,pa bi vas molila malu pomoć,ja sam 7 dana poslije transfera dobila menzes,na otpusnom piše da se javimo sa rezultatima postupka pa me zanima koga zovem,da li ima određeno vrijeme kad se zove i kako ide dalje postupak? da li se ide opet na razgovor sa doktorom?

----------


## TrudyC

Nazovi slobodno kad hočeš onaj broj od sestara i usput se naruči....evo ja sam baš bila prisutna kad je jedna cura zvala i javila pozitivnu betu, a bilo je oko pol 11

----------


## Bab

Duba, ja sam ih zvala u ponedjeljak oko 10 i javila negativnu ß. Sestra se javila odmah, ali mi je rekla da zovem između 13 i 14 sati da mi da novi termin za doktoricu.
Tako da mislim da ti je najbolje da zoveš u tom terminu između 13 i  14 sati ali budi jako uporna jer je stalno zauzeto !

i naravno, sretno i da ti Petrova donese sreću !!!

----------


## duba13

Hvala vam! Možete mi samo napisat još jednom taj broj koji vi zovete da vidim da li je isti kao ovaj što zivkam.

----------


## ptica1

Broj je: 01/460-4723 i najbolje zovi od 12-14 sati.

----------


## Vanchriban

Ej cure!

Trudy i niki baš mi je žao  :Sad:  nije me bilo par dana i baš sam krenula vidjeti što je s trudy i žao mi je  koka  :Sad:  doći ćemo mi sve do naše djece, kad tad, vibram za sve!

I sama primjećujem nekakav slab razvoj događaja na ovom našem forumu. Ja još uvijek čekam hoću li dobiti mengu nakon prvog pokušaja s ovitrelom. Pitala sam već ali mi nitko nije odgovorio, ako dobijem mengu što dalje? Zovem i opet folikulometrija u idućem ciklusu ili koja je procedura?

----------


## Aurora*

> Ja sam prvi put u Petrovoj u postupku,ali nažalost imam dugi staž sa ivf,pa bi vas molila malu pomoć,ja sam 7 dana poslije transfera dobila menzes,na otpusnom piše da se javimo sa rezultatima postupka pa me zanima koga zovem,da li ima određeno vrijeme kad se zove i kako ide dalje postupak? da li se ide opet na razgovor sa doktorom?


*duba13* a koji dan ti je bio transfer? Da li si kada i prije tako rano prokrvarila? Jesi dobila hcg injekciju nakon transfera? Sve ovo pitam jer mi se cini malo rano za menstruaciju pa se pomalo nadam da bi ovo krvarenje mozda moglo znaciti nesto drugo...  :Love:  Jesi vadila betu?

----------


## Sela

> Ej cure!
> 
> Trudy i niki baš mi je žao  nije me bilo par dana i baš sam krenula vidjeti što je s trudy i žao mi je  koka  doći ćemo mi sve do naše djece, kad tad, vibram za sve!
> 
> I sama primjećujem nekakav slab razvoj događaja na ovom našem forumu. Ja još uvijek čekam hoću li dobiti mengu nakon prvog pokušaja s ovitrelom. Pitala sam već ali mi nitko nije odgovorio, ako dobijem mengu što dalje? Zovem i opet folikulometrija u idućem ciklusu ili koja je procedura?


Hello draga,mozda zato sto nije bilo mene?!! :Laughing: 
Iako je tako slatko,ali zasto vas dr zeza sa tempiranim odnosima(Ovitrelle tu ne igra manje vise neku vecu ulogu) kad su sanse za zacece ipak vece sa IVFom ili barem inseminacijama?Daj zamoli dr da pocnete ispunjavati kvotu od 3 ineseminacije,po meni za ciljane mozes ici i svom soc ginu a ne u bolnicu.Mislim ono bez uvrede.
A inace naravno,nazoves sestre da nije uspjelo i sve opet ispocetka-ubacit se u folikulometrije. :Smile:

----------


## duba13

Prošli pokušaj mi je isto tako bilo,tako da nije prvi put ovako rana menstruacija. Transfer mi je bio prošli petak,nisu mi da li injekciju. Možda to kako kod kojeg doktora. Mislila sam da neću vadit betu kad mi je baš prava menstruacija. Svi nalazi su mi uredni,a moja maternica odbacuje embrijiće sve ranije. Da li injekciju daju svima ili samo po nalazima odaberu kome dati?

----------


## Sela

Koliko znam u Petrovoj se ne daju hcg boosteri nakon transfera.A cula sam da se moze dogoditi i tako rana m.Na zalost.*Duba* Utrogestan ili neki progesteron si normalno koristila?

----------


## duba13

Da utrogestan tri puta na dan po 2,sve uredno ali do trudnoće nikako.

----------


## tlatincica

*Trudnice*  :Klap: 
Sanjička (16.3.!)
Zrinkič
Mala26
Ana03
Nana_banana
rajvos
marina81
zvončica1976
Mijina prijateljica

*
Čekalice bete*  :Heart: 
tikki
Vanchriban

*Pikalice*  :Heart: 
plavuša007


*Prirodni ciklus IVF/ AIH/ klomifenke 
*


*Čekalice termina, pregleda i koječega*  :Heart: 
02/11 Pinny
02/11 taca70
03/11 Kriistiina
03/11 ptica1
03/11 Snekica
04/11 Glossy
04/11 mare77
04/11 milla2
04/11 nety
04/11 tlatincica
Ana1201
Bab
dada-55
Dariaaa
Dhea
Dona
duba13
frodo
Jasenka
legal alien
ljube
mimi81
Niki
Nivesa
Sanja1
Suzzie2
Tajčica
TrudyC
Visibaba

*Cure za koje navijamo* ~~~~~~~~~
Dea2010 (Slovenija)
Sela (Češka)
ValaMala (VV)
Zauzeta (Slovenija)

----------


## Vanchriban

Sela nisam se uvrijedila, tražim baš mišljenje vas svih jer se baš osjećam ko kreten a vi ste sve duže u postupcima nego ja. Meni je isto ovo s tempiranim odnosima malo kao gubljenje vremena ali nemam pojma da li imam pravo tražiti da idem od idućeg ciklusa na inseminaciju? Nemojte me krivo shvatiti, pravo kao protivno uputama dr. Baldani koja hoće tri tempirana odnosa prije ičeg drugog jel?

Isto tako bi si mogla odmoriti živce i pokušavati par mjeseci sama doma s ovulacijskim trakicama obzirom da sam bila na hsg-u nakon kojeg su šanse začeća i ovako veće jel. Uopće nisam sama pametna, ustvari moram muža poslati na novi spermiogram da vidim kakva je situacija. Imao je upalu zuba pa ga nismo još radili dok to ne sanira, mislim da bi bilo dobro da sad ode ponovno, prošla su tri mjeseca od zadnjeg pa čisto da vidimo s čim imamo posla.

I tak uglavnom, nisam ništa pametno smislila  :Sad:

----------


## visibaba

Vanchriban, daj nas podsjeti, koliko ono dugo vi pokusavate i kakav je (bio) spermiogram TM?
Ja znam da se meni ne bi dalo ici samo zbog ciljanih odnosa u Petrovu na folikulometrije, tlaka mi je to. Ak je klomifen u pitanju, onda druga stvar, onda te treba pratiti na uzv.

----------


## duba13

Da li ti hcg boosteri mogu poboljšat implataciju? Da li možeš sam kupit i dati si ako bi pomoglo?

----------


## Aurora*

> Da li ti hcg boosteri mogu poboljšat implataciju? Da li možeš sam kupit i dati si ako bi pomoglo?


Ja bih svakako inzistirala drugi put na hcg injekciji nakon transfera. Jer ako prokrvaris vec 10. dan nakon punkcije onda je problem u lutealnoj fazi. Nisam sigurna koliko hcg moze direktno utjecati na implantaciju, ali vjerujem da itekako moze pomoci kao podrska zutom tijelu... 

Ne znam kako je sada s mogucnoscu kupovine tovrsnih lijekova u nasim ljekarnama bez recepta (nakon sto su se nedavno postrozili neki propisi u vezi toga), ali ako ti u klinici ne budu sami zeljeli dati injekciju, zamoli dr. barem za privatni recept, da si ih sama mozes kupiti.

U svakom slucaju razgovaraj obavezno o ovom problemu preranog krvarenja sa svojim doktorom!

----------


## ValaMala

Nama na VV daju jednu hcg injekciju odmah nakon punkcije, a drugu si dajemo same nekoliko dana nakon transfera. Čitam da u drugim klinikama cure prime i po nekoliko injekcija u razdoblju nakon transfera. Mislite li da je ovo dovoljno uz utrogestan? Hvala cure i svima puno puno sreće!

----------


## duba13

Hvala ti *Aurora* na savjetu. Dosta sam nalaza napravila,među njima i uterobris,to je čini mi se baš bilo da se vidi da li mi endometrij odgovara danima ovulacije i sve je bilo u redu. Ali svakako ću to spomenut svom doktoru!

----------


## pirica

e vidiš *Aurora* ja sam u prvom i dobitnom ivf-u na dan punkcije primila choragon, dan nakon tranfera decapatyl, i 5 dana od transfera ponovno choragon, a sada u ovom samo na dan punkcije bravctid i 4 dana od et-a decapaptyl i bila je biokemijska, a opet neke klinike ne daju ništa

----------


## Vanchriban

> Vanchriban, daj nas podsjeti, koliko ono dugo vi pokusavate i kakav je (bio) spermiogram TM?
> Ja znam da se meni ne bi dalo ici samo zbog ciljanih odnosa u Petrovu na folikulometrije, tlaka mi je to. Ak je klomifen u pitanju, onda druga stvar, onda te treba pratiti na uzv.


Pokušavamo od ožujka 2010.g, znači skoro godinu. Ja sam u 10 mj krenula čačkati po pretragama jer mi nije dao vrag mira, ustanovilo se da ja imam nešto kasniju ovulaciju a mm je prvi spermiogram bio teratozoospermia a drugi ( nakon mjesec dana) normozoospermia. S tim da je taj drugi bio na donjim granicama znači upravo toliko da pređe prag u normozoo.
Zato i kažem da bi slala i muža ponovo na spermiogram obzirom da je prošlo tri mjeseca od zadnjeg i sad bi to mogle biti neke konkretne vrijednosti. Nisam na klomifenima ni ičem sličnom i da, tlaka mi je ić na folikulometriju jer iako mi je Petrova 10 min pješice od posla, redovito čekam po sat vremena od termina za kad me naruče i imam problema na poslu. Čak sam mislila ako ću ići u idućem ciklusu opet na folikulometriju izmisliti neko bolovanje samo da nema čudnih pogleda po firmi i slično.

----------


## mimi81

Cure bok, pitala ja na temi histeroskopija koliko se bolovanja dobije za histeroskopiju ali nitko se ne javlja pa možda neka od vas ima iskustva s time?

----------


## Sela

*Mimi* mislim 7 dana ako je potrebno.

----------


## ptica1

Evo cure da prijavim prva folikulometrija 01.03. za prvi aih  Od sutra sam na klomifenima.

----------


## mimi81

Sela hvala ti!
Ptica1 sretno!

----------


## tikki

Ptica sretno! 

S obzirom da je moja beta 0, a u petrovoj se više nitko ne javlja, mislite li da bi bilo dobro da prestanem s utrićima? Nadam se da ćemo uskoro na novi postupak i da nećemo dugo čekati.

----------


## Bab

tikki,
žao mi je što niste uspjeli sada, ali nema odustajanja, mali odmor i opet u nove borbe.
Mislim da s utrićima možeš odmah prestati...nema smisla da se mučiš s njima kad je ß 0  :Sad: 

ptica1, ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za dobitni postupak i jednu lijepu proljetnu trudnicu !!!

svim ostalim dragim curama ovdje šaljem jedan virtualni kiss !

----------


## kriistiina

Tikki, baš mi je žao  :Sad: .......

Ja sutra ode po lijekove, mislim da 21dc krećemo, to je 6.3..... Nada je velika, ali kako se stvari zasada odvijaju... Nadam se i dalje da je ovo taj dobitni postupak  :Smile: ..

Pusa cure moje !

----------


## pinny

Niki, Tikki, TrudyC, curke bas mi je zao  :Love: 

Ptica1 sretno! ~~~~~~~~~~~~ 

Evo i mene napokon kao pikalice. Vec sam mislila da cu docekati i ozujak. :Wink: 
 U petak krecem sa folikulometrijom.

----------


## kriistiina

pinny sretno!  :Smile:

----------


## ptica1

Tikki, baš mi je žao.

----------


## Vanchriban

tikki  :Sad:  

Cure koje ste primile štopericu, kad ste radile test na trudnoću?
Ja sam je dobila 11.2., čini mi se da je doktorica rekla da radim za 14 dana test pa mi je možda prerano još za testiranje? I da li će biti pouzdan uopće rezultat obzirom da sam čitala da radi HCG-a može ispasti lažno pozitivan.

----------


## Bab

Kažu da štoperici treba 5-6 dana da se izluči iz organizma, tako da mislim da ti neće biti lažni testić.
ja sma prošli put iz zezancije napravila test 5 dana nakon štoperice i bila je jedva vidljiva druga crtica...tako da 11 dana nakon, svaki test će ti pokazati točan rezultat.
Ali najbolje ti je da si poštediš živce i odeš izvadit ß...moj prijedlog iz vlastitog iskustva  :Sad:

----------


## mare41

Vanchriban, bolje ti je da čekaš 14 dana nakon ciljanih odnosa (Bab :Heart: ).

----------


## Bab

Mare :Kiss:

----------


## Vanchriban

Nije mi frka pričekati još 3 dana da bude baš 14  od odnosa.

Gdje se može izvaditi beta i jel trebam uputnicu kakvu za to? I kolika bi mi trebala biti ako sam trudna, ne kužim se u te nivoe

----------


## Bab

uputnicu za ß ti može dati i tvoj socijalni ginić. Možeš ju vaditi i u Petrovoj... nalazi gotovi u 14 sati isti dan.

A možeš vadit i privatno ( u suncu košta 165 kn) i nalaz ti je za cca sat-sat i pol gotov i mogu ti ga poslat na mail.

A što se tiče visine ß tu ti nisam baš neki expert pošto ju još dosad nisam vidla...bar ne neku veliku.
Ali mislim da bi bilo najbolje da je trocifrena...od stotke pa na gore...
ali budu se još iskusnije cure javile po tom pitanju.

U svakom slučaju sretno, nek bude veeeeeeliiiiiiiiiiikaaaaaaaaa !!!

----------


## Vanchriban

Ah joj hvala  :Smile:  iako rekla sam sama sebi da se neću nadati ničem, a vidjele ste kako je prošao tempirani odnos sa sveki next door..tak da..

U biti se raspitujem da znam šta ću ako ne dobijem do nedjelje, danas mi ja 28 dc  :Smile:

----------


## Snekica

Vanchi, možda ti baš sveki donese sreću!  :Smile:

----------


## sanja1

Niki,Tikki,Trudy cure baš mi je žao :Love: .
Pinny go girl,~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ne iz sve snage nego iz petnih žila,to je još jače :Klap: .
Vanchriban~~~~~~~~~~da je sveki donjela sreću :Grin: .

----------


## kriistiina

Ja se vratila iz Zg. Recite mi jel ok ako me dr prije injekcija nije pregledao??? Imam (imala, ne znam.. ) 9 cisti prije 2 mjeseca i rekao je da to ne smeta za postupak, ali da nije ni virnio?! 

Krećemo 9.3. s prvom bocom, to je 24 dc...

----------


## Sela

*Pinny,Kriistina bockalice* sretno u postupcima!!

----------


## Glossy

Tlatincice mozes me maknuti s liste jer nista od mojeg postupka u 04/2011.

----------


## Snekica

Glossy, šta se desilo???

----------


## frodo

evo mene cure, bila u petrovoj danas
a stvari stoje ovako - budući da nam je prvi postupak uspio u prvom pokušaju ( u potpisu piše sve ), a slijedeća dva nisu mada su embrijići bili super-doktor traži da izvadim hormone,estradiol i one ostale-iz razloga što imam endometrioznu cistu na lijevom jajniku veličine 3 cm (imala sam je i u postupku kad sam sa bornom ostala trudna :Razz:  )
...i mada nije znanstveno dokazano da to spriječava trudnoću, ipak bi on to riješio na neki način
...e sad-kad vidi nalaze hormona odlučit će da li će operacijom riješiti tu cistu ili drugo rješenje-kaže da postoje neki lijekovi, a za koje ja nikad čula :Confused: -koji se daju 3 mjeseca prije ivf postupka i koji, navodno, 4 puta više daju uspjeha u samom postupku ( što se endometrioze tiče )jer na neki način umanjuju njeno djelovanje
eto, to su novosti
dakle, predstoji mi vađenje hormona, pa opet sa tim nalazima u petrovu, pa onda dalje :Mad: 
svim curama puno podrške šaljem( ne mogu popamtiti koje šta čekaju  :Embarassed:  )

----------


## Glossy

> Glossy, šta se desilo???


U medjuvremenu ostala prirodno trudna,ali sam imala missed ab te zbog silnih pretraga koje me cekaju, nista od 4. mj.
Cekamo ljeto...

----------


## kriistiina

Glossy žao mi je što je sve tako prošlo  :Sad: .....

----------


## Sela

Doci ce i to ljeto *Glossy*!*Frodo* dobro je da se ipak nesto krece(svaki dr trazi neki razlog svog neuspjeha-ovaj tvoj se primio ciste),dok dodje vrijeme za sljedeci stimulirani bit ce vam stosta jasnije.
*Kriistina* nadam se da su kod tebe cistice otisle,a ako i nisu, da je dr u pravu.
*Vanchriban* ako imas koji jeftini testic sa neta,mogla bi vec skicnuti...
Curkama u hibernaciji- double  :Kiss:  :Kiss:

----------


## frodo

*Sela*  :Love: , imaš pravo, bitno je da se nešto kreće
moram vadit i AMH hormon, pa ćemo vidjeti koliko još otprilike imam godina fore pokušavanja ( bar mislim da se iz toga vidi neka zaliha jaj.stanica ako se ne varam  :Confused:  )
jurim odmah dr.tjedan u vinogradsku da to izvadim, a za koji dan bi trebala dobit i mens.tako da treći dan izvadim i ovo ostalo pa jurimo natrag u petrovu  :Wink:

----------


## Vanchriban

Hello!

Danas je 30 dc i još ni traga ni glasa od vještice  :Smile: 
Neću ništa još testirati, mjerila sam jučer ujutro bazalnu i bila je 36,6 a jutros sam se sjetila da sam je htjela mjeriti kad sam već prala zube pa štanga  :Razz: 
Muči me žgaravica, vrti mi se u glavi na mahove i imam napade panike u "vot if " slučaju dok moje drugo ja govori "glupa si i dobićeš, samo kasni"  :Razz: 

Tako da ne mislim poduzimati ništa do ponedjeljka, ako do tad ne dobijem pičim prvo pa test pa Baldani na uzv  :Smile:

----------


## Snekica

Uh, Glossy, žao mi je! Ali brzo će to proći! Vidjeti ćeš! Kažu strpljen spašen! 
Vanchi, za ponedjeljak!

----------


## kriistiina

Vanchriban sretno, sretno, sretno!!!!!!

----------


## Sela

Zanimljivo *Vanchriban* bas zanimljivo!!Cekamo skupa s tobom! :Cool:  :Wink:

----------


## Snekica

> Zanimljivo *Vanchriban* bas zanimljivo!!Cekamo skupa s tobom!


Misliš, grizemo nokte???
Sela  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## visibaba

> Tako da ne mislim poduzimati ništa do ponedjeljka, ako do tad ne dobijem pičim prvo pa test pa Baldani na uzv


tebi je u ned 14 dana od ciljanih?
taman sam htjela pitati kak ces izdrzati do pon cekati, al ak je tek u ned 14-ti dan, onda ima smisla. sretno, nadam se da bu pozitivno!!!
u slucaju +, na uzv se ne moras zuriti do negdje 6tt ili bete oko 1000-2000.

Glossy  :Love:

----------


## tikki

glossy draga baš mi je žao što ti se to dogodilo  :Love:

----------


## suzzie2

Cure koje ste spermiograme radile nedavno (mislim vaši mm), jel se nalaz spermiograma u Petrovoj još uvijek dobije isti dan?

----------


## kriistiina

suzzie mi radili u 9 mjesecu i bio bi isti dan da smo došli do 9h ujutro...  :Smile:

----------


## suzzie2

> suzzie mi radili u 9 mjesecu i bio bi isti dan da smo došli do 9h ujutro...


Kristiina puno hvala!

----------


## Vanchriban

Hvala na zdušnim navijanjima, međutua vještica se upravo pojavila iz vedrog neba i bez ikakvih naznaka  :Sad: 

Sad razmišljam što dalje? Mislim si prvo torpedirat muža na novi spermiogram da vidim kakva je situacija a onda ili ćemo probat još par puta s ovulacijskim trakicama ili ću tražiti od dr. Baldani inseminaciju.
Ako ikoja od vas ima bolju ideju slušam.

----------


## sanja1

Vanchriban žao mi je :Love: .

Suzzie očisti inbox :Razz: .

----------


## Snekica

Vanchriban, probajte slijedeće s inseminacijom, ali vidi sa Baldanicom šta bi ona napravila. Žao mi je što nije upalilo!

----------


## kriistiina

Vanchriban miša mu ...  :Sad:  Žao mi je ...

----------


## visibaba

Vanchriban, jesi uzimala dodatni progesteron u drugom dijelu ciklusa? Ciljani o. tj. ovulacija je bilo u nedjelju? Ako je tako, lutealna faza ti je trajala samo 11 dana sto je prekratko! 
Ponovite spermiogram i pitaj za inseminaciju. Sanse si podebljaj s klomifenom. Naravno u dogovoru s dr.

----------


## Sela

I ja tako kazem.Ciljani nisu MPO,vec igra za malu djecu.*Vanchi* ne bi se ni nasla na ovom forumu da niste dovoljno dugo
"ciljali" i prije (i za vrijeme ovulacije zar ne)bez zgoditaka.Ako cemo ozbiljno,trebati krenuti sa inseminacijama,ako nista drugo.

----------


## tikki

*suzzie*, mi bili prije dva mjeseca, od 14-15 isti dan su nalazi s-grama.

*Vanchriban* tako mi je žao  :Love:  Slažem se sa selom, trebali bi razmotriti neki "ozbiljniji" pristup, probati ako ništa drugo sa inseminacijom. Probaj razgovarati s doktoricom. Mislim, ti ciljani odnosi baš nemaju nekog smisla ako se trudite već neko vrijeme, naravno da ste ciljali i pokrili dane, dakle to očito ne pali i treba probati nešto drugo.

Ja sam kupila klomifene danas, u ned. počinjem novu turu. Možda ovog puta bude više sreće. Ako ništa drugo, brže će mi vrijeme proći do travnja za kada imamo termin za IVF.

----------


## visibaba

> Ciljani nisu MPO,vec igra za malu djecu.


*Sela*, nemoj ti meni tako za ciljane odnose :Mad:  :Laughing: , ja sam odbila inseminaciju i zatrudnila uz ciljani :Grin: . No dobro, salu na stranu, nas glavni problem ionako nije (bio) zatrudnit. Istina je da ciljani i nisu bas mpo.

----------


## Vanchriban

Večer!

Da, sve ste to dobro rezimirale. Nisam pila apsolutno ništa niti se ikad spominjalo da bi mi davali klomifene ili nešto drugo. I osjećam se ko tukac jer i prije nego smo krenuli u ovo sve smo imali sami ciljano odnose na plodne dane, kad sam mjerila bazalnu i s ovulacijskim trakicama i ništa se nije dogodilo jel.
E sad, čini mi se da nitko ovdje osim mene nije kod dr. Baldani? Nemam pojma uopće koji mi je sad idući korak, da nazovem i prijavim sestrama mengu nakon ciljanog uz ovitrel i vidim što će mi reći ili da se samo pojavim u petrovoj na 10 dc na novu folikulometriju ili nešto treće?

I koja je točno procedura s inseminacijom u petrovoj? zanima me postupak konkretno i pripreme i slično

----------


## ptica1

Vanchriban, žao mi je zbog neuspjeha, ali glavu gore i na aih. 
Procedura ti je ovakva:Ja sam kod dr bila 16 dc sa svim nalazima koje je tražila hormoni, oggt, papa, brisevi, hsg, spermogram, pct. Kada je to sve vidjela i koliko dugo pokušavamo, jer smo imali ciljane uz štopericu predložila je aih ohmah, a da se za ivf predbilježim. Za ivf upisala sam se za 6 mj. Za aih se ne mora čekati i ja već sada u ovom ciklusu idem. Prepisala mi je klomifene 3-7 dc po dvije ujutro i da se javim sestrama kada dobijem da me naruče 8 dc na folikulometriju. 
Sestra mi je dala popis što je još potrebno od nalaza:
1. nalaz krvi za oboje: Markeri na hepatitis A,B,C, krvna grupa i rh faktor,HIV,WAR (sifilis) 
2. kopije medicinske dokumentacije (povijest bolesti, spermiogram- papu, briseve i hormone im ne treba kopije)
3. potvrde od pravnika i psihologa- također oboje treba uputnicu.
4. kopije osobnih, vjenčanog lista, oib

Konkretno ja tek u utorak idem na prvu folikulometriju pa ću vidjeti što dalje.

----------


## Vanchriban

ptico dobila sam i ja popis za obavljanje tih ostalih pretraga ali rekli su mi da ne moramo žuriti s time, jel te nalaze trebaš za ivf ili i za inseminaciju? Jer ako trebaju i za inseminaciju neću stići izvaditi to sve za ovaj ciklsu već.
I da li trebam onda ponovo na sve briseve općenito? moji brisevi su iz 10 mj svi

----------


## Vanchriban

E da, što je ogg i pct? Ostalo imam tj radila sam

----------


## ptica1

To mi sve treba za aih. Negdje sam pročitala da krvnu grupu, rh faktore i markere rade još negdje osim u Petrovoj i da se ne čeka naruđžba, a nalaz dođe za 8 dana.
oggt je test opterećenja glukozom. Vadiš krv ujutro na tašte, poslije vađenja krvi dobiješ 0,5 l neke slatke vode za popiti i kada to popiješ nakon 2 h opet vadiš krv.
pct- je postkoitalni test. Provjeravaju koliko dugo spermiji žive u rodnici. Meni je dr rekao da dođem nakon 10-18 h nakon odnosa.
Briseve mi nije tražila ponovno jer sam ih ja radila također u 10 mj.

----------


## Vanchriban

Majkomila, onda najbolje da krenem s tim svim, sumnjam da ću prikupit nalaze da već u ovom ciklusu uletim al bar da do idućeg onda sve porješavam. Gdje si radila oggt? Sjećam se da sam kao dijete išla na tu pretragu kad su sumnjali da imam dijabetes. I tko radi pct, tvoj ginekolog ili isto netko u Petrovoj? Nemam pojma otkud bi sad uopće krenula, i znam da mi je sestra u Petrovoj dala taj papir na kojem piše što sve trebam, moram ga pronaći.
I ono najbitnije, mog ginekologa tražim uputnice za sve navedeno?

----------


## plavuša 007

hi cure! nisam vam se dugo javljala jer sam zaboravila lozinku.  bila sam u ivf postupku i tek sam stigla kuci. vracene su mi dvije morule 4. dan s tim da su mi zbog ponovne hiperstimulacije radili punkciju jednog jajnika 12.-ti dan a aspiracija 13.-ti dan. beta za 13 dana .

----------


## tlatincica

*Trudnice*  :Klap: 
Sanjička (16.3.!)
Zrinkič
Mala26
Ana03
Nana_banana
rajvos
marina81
zvončica1976
Mijina prijateljica


*Čekalice bete* 
plavuša007

*Pikalice* 
Pinny

*Prirodni ciklus IVF/ AIH/ klomifenke*  :Heart: 
tikki
ptica1

*Čekalice termina, pregleda i koječega*  :Heart: 
02/11 taca70
03/11 Kriistiina
03/11 Snekica
04/11 mare77
04/11 milla2
04/11 nety
04/11 tlatincica
Ana1201
Bab
dada-55
Dariaaa
Dhea
Dona
duba13
frodo
Glossy
Jasenka
legal alien
ljube
mimi81
Niki
Nivesa
Sanja1
Suzzie2
Tajčica
TrudyC
Vanchriban
Visibaba
*
Cure za koje navijamo* ~~~~~~~~~
Dea2010 (Slovenija)
Sela (Češka)
ValaMala (VV)
Zauzeta (Slovenija)

----------


## Sela

*Tlatincice* ti nama samo listu dostavis i nestanes u biteovima!!

----------


## tlatincica

Kad nemam ništa pametnog za reći  :Smile:

----------


## mare41

> To mi sve treba za aih. Negdje sam pročitala da krvnu grupu, rh faktore i markere rade još negdje osim u Petrovoj i da se ne čeka naruđžba, a nalaz dođe za 8 dana.


 Evo link-piše gdje se rade.

----------


## visibaba

> Kad nemam ništa pametnog za reći


primijetila sam da si se pritajila, tj. vec sam se pitala gdje si  :Love:

----------


## zvončica1976

Samo da prijavim veselih i zdravih 12+3,na lopate trudničke prašine svima ŠTO PRIJE.... :Klap:

----------


## ptica1

Vanchriban ja sam ti to sve radila u Osijeku. pct privatno platila 200,00 kn, to mi nisu tražili u Petrovoj već sam samoinicijativno otišla, a oggt ti nalazi budu isti dan gotovi, barem kod nas, za to ne znam dali svima traže ili ne.

----------


## Sela

Dobrojutro Petrova,ima li kakvih desavanja?Ugasit ce nam se pdf :Shock: 
Znam da ima,pouzdano za dvije koke neslice,pa cu im malo zavibrati na odbrojavanju!
Curke, svima pusa

----------


## frodo

da, nešto smo se stišale...a bilo bi puno bolje da smo sve prešle na kakve druge teme... :Sad: 
ali dobro, sve mi znamo da upornost donosi rezultate, pa idemo dalje!
*Sanja1* , jesi bila ti jučer u petrovoj, šta su ti rekli?

----------


## sanja1

Bila sam,u 6.mj sam ponovo u akciji :Grin: ,moram ponoviti nalaze na hepatitis,hiv i sifilis,moraju biti friški i naravno papa i brisevi,opet čeprkanje,čupkanje i bockanje,hodočašćenje po uputnice al šta se mora mora se...jel :Razz: .

----------


## frodo

*sanja1* ssuppppperrrrr!!! :Klap: 
a to je sve naporno i dosadno, ali budeš to ti obavila, a evo, danas je već ožujak krenuo,ne okreneš se pravo i mjesec ode...

----------


## tlatincica

E, bravo Sanja! Znala sam da te mogu staviti ranije, ti si primila blagu stimulaciju, više je od 3 mjeseca pauze (taman da se ispuhneš  :Grin: ) i nema tu što čekati.
Kako to da te opet šalju na hep, HIV i sif? Papu i briseve nisi imala friške za zadnji postupak? 
Čekalice bete ~~~~~~ i svima ostalima ~~~~~~~!

Što se mene tiče, ja sam u hibernaciji, upitan je i postupak u 4. mjesecu (nešto m. zeza, neće doći po redu i rasporedu).

----------


## sanja1

Mislim da sve kojima su ti nalazi stari šalju da ih ponove,i da papa i brisevi mi nisu bili friški,sad im ističe godinu dana pa ih moram ponovit :Smile: .Pa Tlatincice šta te ta m zeza,bem mu miša?
Frodo kako tvoje pretrage napreduju?

----------


## frodo

Sanja1, ja čekam m.pa 3.dan vadim hormone, u petak (najvjerojatnije) idem u Vinogradsku vaditi AMH, i kad ti nalazi budu gotovi onda zovem da me opet naruče u petrovu, pa će doktor zaključit šta dalje
ma prije jeseni neću u novi postupak ( tješim se da ću bar uživat u ljetu jer prošlo ljeto zbog posla nisam mogla), šogor ima kućicu kraj Zadra pa Borna i ja početkom ljeta  "dižemo sidro"

----------


## zrinkič

ej....drage moje!! ovdje je stalno aktivno...neka! ja moram razočarat.....morala sam imat inducirani porod, prije 2 tjedna. neznamo još točan uzrok, sumnja se na infekt u maternici, čekamo phd nalaze.nemogu vam opisat a vi nemojte ni zamišljat moju bol. bila sam trudna punih 22 tjedana. koje li slučajnosti...ležala sam u sobi sa Sanjičkom,njoj je curkala plodna voda...beba je super, morala je mirovat da čim dulje izdrži da beba bude što jača. puno vas je sve pozdravila i obećala je javit se!!!
držite se, puno sreće svima i ne gubite nadu!

----------


## taca70

zrinkic, jako mi je zao. javi kakav je nalaz. :Love:

----------


## suzzie2

*zrinkič* stvarno mi je žao! baš sam se ružno iznenadila kad sam vidjela. Nadam se da ćeš što prije naći svoj mir

----------


## sanja1

Zrinkič :Love: ,drži se.

----------


## mimi81

Zrinkič žao mi je. Čuvaj se  :Love:

----------


## kriistiina

Zrinkič žao mi je jako... Kao što si rekla, neću si ni zamišljati kako ti je teško....  :Sad:  Drži se, ja i MM šaljemo pusu..

----------


## ptica1

Zrinkič, stvarno ne znam što bih rekla osm da mi je jako žao. Drži se i ne posustaj.

----------


## Snekica

Zrinkič, bemu miša! Žao mi je! Drži se! 
I ja sam jučer bila u Petrovoj, dobila sam kratki protokol, krećem od 2.dc sa Gonalima, bez supresije. Doktorica nije bila nešto raspoložena, pa sam odlučila ne tlačiti ništa! I meni su tražili hep, hiv i sifilis, a imala sam kod sebe samo briseve i papu, kako mi je sestra Irena i rekla da mi treba.

----------


## pinny

Zrinkic, jako mi je zao. Drzi se!  :Love:

----------


## Snekica

> Kako to da te opet šalju na hep, HIV i sif?


 To je izgleda nešto po novome! I ja sam se iznenadila!

----------


## suzzie2

> To je izgleda nešto po novome! I ja sam se iznenadila!


Ti nalazi ne bi smjeli biti stariji od 6 mjeseci. Možda zato.

----------


## Snekica

Ups... vjerojatno! :Embarassed:   Znala sam za papu i briseve jer su to uvijek nanovo tražili, ali ovo mi je prvi put da me netko markere tražio na novo. Bez obzira, u petak ih idem ponoviti. Za markere je rekla da nesmiju biti stariji od 8 mj., papa i brisevi 6 mj.

----------


## plavuša 007

i meni je sestra neki dan kad sam vec bila u postupku trazila markere a ja ih naravno nisam imala i nisam imala pojma da mi trebaju (trebala mi je rec kad sam bila po ljekove),i rekla sam da imam u njihovim papirima stare 1 godinu i posto muž nije bio u zg sa mnom rekla je da ce pitat patrika sto cemo radit,medutim ja sam se ubuduce pravila luda i nisam pitala sto je s tim i vise me nitko nije pitao!

----------


## Snekica

Da mi duša bude na miru, ujutro idemo vaditi sve te markere, taman budu nalazi do prvog UZV. Uspjela sam sve izorganizirati! Hvala jednoj divnoj ženi!

----------


## Sela

*Zrinkic* boze moj dragi pa zasto se to tako desava?!!!Bas ruzno,neko rece,i je,ruzno i nepojmljivo.Budi hrabra!

----------


## visibaba

ajme zrinkic, uzasno mi je zao :Crying or Very sad:  nemam rijeci :Love: 




> sumnja se na infekt u maternici


otkud ovakva sumnja? postoji li nesto sto je ukazalo na infekt?

----------


## tikki

zrinkič baš mi je žao  :Sad:  budi hrabra!  :Love: 

zna li netko dali se na Petrovoj naručuju folikulometrije za vikend?

----------


## suzzie2

> zna li netko dali se na Petrovoj naručuju folikulometrije za vikend?


Naručuju. Sretno!

----------


## Bab

Hej curke moje drage...
nije me bilo par dana pa moram pohvatat što se sve izdogađalo.

Danas bi posebno poslala ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ našoj Seli, da njoj i njenom dragom današnji dan bude najčarobniji od svih do sada i da im od sutra sja samo sunce. 
Draga moja Selice, danas ćeš Ti biti ona najsjajnija zvjezdica...mislim jako na tebe... i pojedi malo torte za mene...joj, što ja volim kolače :Embarassed:

----------


## Vanchriban

Zrinkič  :Sad:  drži se i hrabro dalje..

Ja sam upravo stigla iz Petrove, išla sam se naručit na folikulometriju, odlučila sam još ovaj ciklus probati ciljano dok ne obavim sve pretrage i skupim nalaze za inseminaciju. E sad, zanima me gdje sve točno mogu obaviti krvne pretrage i da li se rade sve u zavodu za transfuzijsku medicinu u Petrovoj ili mogu i drugdje ići?
I da li trebam friško raditi briseve, papu i sl? Svi nalazi briseva i pape koje imam su od 10 mj, znači teče mi 5 mj starosti nalaza sad. Neznam da li to ima veze ali čisto da ne gubim vrijeme i obavim odmah sve.

----------


## kriistiina

Mislim da brisevi i papa ne smiju biti stariji od 6 mjeseci tako da je bolje da i to napraviš...  :Smile: 
Sretno ...

----------


## visibaba

> Danas bi posebno poslala ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ *našoj Seli*, da njoj i njenom dragom današnji dan bude najčarobniji od svih do sada i da im od sutra sja samo sunce. 
> Draga moja Selice, danas ćeš Ti biti ona najsjajnija zvjezdica...mislim jako na tebe... i pojedi malo torte za mene...joj, što ja volim kolače


pridruzujem se cestitkama :Dancing Fever:  :Sing:  :Klap:

----------


## mare41

> E sad, zanima me gdje sve točno mogu obaviti krvne pretrage i da li se rade sve u zavodu za transfuzijsku medicinu u Petrovoj ili mogu i drugdje ići?


 Evo link http://forum.roda.hr/threads/63568-M...epatitis-b-i-c , u Zavodu za transfuziju, Petrova 3, se naručuje.
Sela, draga, sretno!

----------


## frodo

I ja se pridružujem čestitkama, draga *Sela*... Sretno!  :Love: 

*Zrinkič*... :Love: ...nemam riječi kad se ovako nešto nekome dogodi, budi jaka... :Love:

----------


## kriistiina

http://www.ivfpredict.com/index.html

IZRAČUN VJEROJATNOSTI USPJEHA POSTUPKA....

Meni ispalo 24,4%.. To i nije loše ..

----------


## Snekica

Ako stavim samo moju dg. i 10 g. da pokušavamo ispada 19,3%, a 3 g. MPO i više razloga onda mi dolazi 25,2. 
Kažeš, nije loše...?  :Shock: 
*Sela*, čestitam, draga moja!!!  :Heart:

----------


## Sela

Pozdrav curke,hvala na cestitkama,divne ste!
A sad na posao!!!!Ja cekam svoju kontrolu ovaj mjesec da znam sto ce biti sa mnom u blizoj buducnosti
i za koji dan cu saznati...Prag me vec zove,moji smrzlicima se smjesi budjenje!

----------


## Snekica

*Sela*, potpis ti je za nasmijati se! 
Prag, Sela ti stižeeeee!!! Juhuuuuuu!!!

----------


## sanja1

Sela draga čestitam tebi i tvom mužiću :Klap: .

----------


## Sela

Dobrojutro!*Snekica* znas sto,zivot je lijep bez obzira na sve!Zato taj potpis.?Sve curke,molim oprostite sto sam vas ovih dana malo pogubila,ne znam u kojim ste fazama,ali *Sneki* se meni vec naveliko pika cini mi se??Jel jel?
*Sanja* tvoj postupak isto tapka nam za vratom...
*Bab,Tlatincica,Suzzie,Pinny,Visibabic,Frodo,Vanchr  iban,Tikki,Kriistina,ekipa* vibrice i *the* hug!

----------


## Vanchriban

Dobar dan!

Pokupila sam jučer sve uputnice za krvne pretrage i za psihologa. U ponedjeljak nova folikulometrija i idemo još jednom ciljati dok ne skupimo sve nalaze. Moj gin mi je rekao da ne trebam raditi nove briseve i papu obzirom da priznaju i po godinu dana stare jel. Zanima me koliko se čeka za krvne pretrage u petrovoj, moram nas ići naručiti, i gdje je najbolje ići psihologu i koliko se tamo čeka termin?
Ne mogu dočekati proljeće, ovo vrijeme me ubija  :Sad:

----------


## tikki

*Vanchriban*  mi smo pravno-psihološko savjetovanje odradili na šalati, mislim da psihologica koja radi Petrovu radi srijedom. Mi smo nazvali i termin nam je bio za dva tjedna (tj. desetak dana), a pravno se odradi kada i to psihološko samo je u drugoj zgradi i njima se samo najavi kada imaš termin za psihološko pa ti kažu u koliko da dođeš. E jesam ga sada iskomplicirala... nadam se da si me skužila  :Smile: 

Meni je danas u 10 štoperica. Odlučila sam se sama piknuti... valjda budem uspijela. Držite fige! MM je rekao da me on sigurno ne bude pikao (totalni je strašljivac) nego da će mi držati fige i žmiriti  :Smile:

----------


## Snekica

*Sela*, za tjedan dana bi trebala dobiti dosadnjakovičku pa se drugi dan krećem pikati. Znam da me ti voliš ali nemoj baš toliko žuriti!  :Smile: 
*Vanchriban*, u Petrovoj brisevi i papa vrijede 6 mj, bar je meni tako sad bilo. 
*Tikki*,  :Klap:  za tebe !!! I mmm je okrenuo glavu na drugu stranu kad sam se prvi put sama piknula. Kaže da je njega zaboljelo više nego mene  :Laughing:  Od drugog puta pa nadalje izbjegava da bude u kući u to vrijeme  :Grin: (kao mora na posao...)

----------


## ptica1

Tikki, samo hrabro.
Ja sam inače jako strašljiva, ali nadam se da ću kada dođe vrijeme za to sama se pikati

----------


## Sela

*Snekica* :Embarassed: +  :Kiss: +  :Love: = :Heart:

----------


## ksena28

cure, jel može mali info:

kako najčešće izgledaju stimulacije u Petrovoj? jel možemo birati između Gonala i Menopura? koliko se čeka na stimulaciju (od prvog dolaska na konzultacije i od neuspjele stimulacije)? rade li prirodnjake između stimulacija? jel punktiraju i oplođuju js iz postupka kad odmrzavaju js?

----------


## Snekica

Ksena, mali info???  :Shock: 
Gonal, Gonal + decap., za Menopur neznam, za prvi put mislim da je oko 2-3 mj., nakon ev. neuspjeha 4-6 mj., prirodnjaci između postupaka DA, a za JS nemam pojma nažalost. Nisam još niiiikad imala šta za zamrznuti. 
Pusa  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## Bab

Ja sam bila na menopuru i decap, i bila sam u prirodnjaku odmah nakon neuspješnog stimuliranog.
Nakon prvih konzultacija sam čekala 2 i pol mjeseca za stimulirani
Što se tiče biranja između gonala i menopura - ne znam
za ovo zadnje isto tak  ne znam  :Sad:

----------


## ksena28

pa Sneki je mali info  :Smile:  a trebam još jedan...  :Smile: 

a šta kad daju štopericu u prirodnom IVF-u ili AIH, jel to računaju kao postupak iz onih famoznih zakonskih 6 ili ne? jel se štoperica kupi?

----------


## Bab

meni je sestra u prirodnjaku silom htjela uvalit njihovu štopericu ali ja nisam na to pristala, pa smo se nakon malog natezanja ipak dogovorile da ću je ja kupit sama i da mi se neće brojati u postupke.
Ali treba se pripremiti i reagirati jer inače ode sve na njihov mlin  :Sad:

----------


## ValaMala

Ne kužim zašto rade protiv svojih pacijenata...

----------


## pinny

Kod mene su stimulacije bile sa decap. i menopurom ili gonalom (nisam inzistirala na odredjenom jer reagiram i na jedan i na drugi jednako). Od neuspjeha do sljedece stimulacije sam cekala ravno po 6 mjeseci.

Curke, napokon sam kod svoje kucice. Obavljen je transfer dva 8-st embrija  :Very Happy: . Danas je 1dpt3d. Punkcija je prosla bez problema i bez bolova (malo su jajnici poslije bolili) i sada se osjecam odlicno, kao da i nisam bila na postupku.  :Smile:

----------


## tikki

*ksena*, u AIH ukoliko se prihvati njihova štoperica broji se u onih 6 besplatnih postupaka. Dakle treba odmah naglasiti ako se želi kupiti ovitrelle.

Eto, i moj drugi AIH odrađen. Nadam se uspjehu za 14 dana.

----------


## kriistiina

Pinny *~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~* da se mališani prime......  :Smile:   :Smile:  Sretno!

----------


## Bab

pinny i tikki~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ curke drage da vas za 14 dana iznenadi ogromna ß

----------


## kriistiina

I da, u Osijeku su mi dali u bolnici štopericu i rekli su da se to ne računa u postupak.... I ne računa mi se ...  :Smile:

----------


## ksena28

thanks cure... još da se samo netko javi tko je odmrzavao js da znamo kako to šljaka u Petrovoj...

----------


## pirica

> pa Sneki je mali info  a trebam još jedan... 
> 
> a šta kad daju štopericu u prirodnom IVF-u ili AIH, jel to računaju kao postupak iz onih famoznih zakonskih 6 ili ne? jel se štoperica kupi?


imam ja odgovor iz hzzo šta se broji u famoznih 6 pa koga zanima forwardiram ga, javite mi se na pp

----------


## ksena28

*Pirice*, otvori temu ne dilaj s tim na pp, cure to moraju znati prije postupaka da se znaju postaviti. ali čudi me da jedna Petrova "to" ne  zna...

----------


## tikki

ma ja sam sestri rekla prvi puta da koliko sam ja shvatila iz pravilnika da se štoperica ne računa u tih famoznih šest postupaka... a ona je rekla ne ne to vam se ubraja, ali ne brinite imate još pet pokušaja (naime na prvom aih su mi uvalili papir da potpišem i dali mi štopericu, što ja uopće nisam shvatila kao da je to od njih lijek pa se računa  kao 1/6) U glavnom, kad sam nakon te štoperice za dva dana došla na aih sestra (jedna druga) je rekla a vi ste dobili lijekove na teret hzzo. Kažem ja, ne- samo sam štopericu dobila, a to je besplatno, zar ne. I tako na moje inzistiranje je MM trčao u apoteku kupiti štopericu koju smo vratili u bolnicu. Oni su lijepo na kutijicu zapisali naše prezime i to nigdje drugdje nisu evidentirali... iskreno ne bih se čudila ni da nam nisu izbrisali taj 1/6.

Ja baš nisam tim svađalice (MM još manje) pa se nisam htijela u bolnici upuštati u raspravu...

----------


## ValaMala

Ma užas. Nemam riječi. Dobro da ste skužili na vrijeme i kupili. Nadam se da vam nisu ubrojili, kako možeš to provjeriti? Ja sam stvarno sretna jer na VV te jako dobro informiraju o svemu, štoperica se ne ubraja u postupak, a prije svega što bi se moglo ubrojiti ti kažu, da možeš sama donijeti odluku.

----------


## Dhea

> thanks cure... još da se samo netko javi tko je odmrzavao js da znamo kako to šljaka u Petrovoj...


Ja sam bila na odmrzavanji js u Petrovoj, pitaj sto te zanima!!!

----------


## tikki

Vala Mala sad se idućih 14 dana uopće ne želim opterećivati s time. Meni se sestra čudila kako to da mi je zaboravila reći da se njihova štoperica ubraja u tih 6 postupaka, jer kao svima to detaljno objasni. Ok, bilo mi je prvi put da idem na neki postupak, malo me adrenalin šibnuo... ali nisam luda, znam da mi ništa nije rekla. 

Kako provjeriti jesu li nam odbili? Pojma nemam... nadam se da jesu. Još se više nadam da neće trebati...

----------


## sanja1

Pinny,Tikki~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~do neba za vaše mrve :Klap: .

----------


## ksena28

> Ja sam bila na odmrzavanji js u Petrovoj, pitaj sto te zanima!!!


jel ti punktiraju js iz tvog prirodnog ciklusa uoči odmrzavanja? i da li vas nečim "stimuliraju" (klomifeni) da bi došle kobojage do ovulacije? koliko js odmrzavaju? treba mi za frendicu koja se sprema u dogovor, a prije mora baš sve znati  :Smile:

----------


## plavuša 007

evo da i ja prijavim da nisam dočekala vađenje bete,stigla vještica prije vremena,26-ti dan,inače mi ciklus 31-32 pa joj se nisam nadala tako rano. ostalim curama koje su u postupku i čekaju svoje bete želim puno sreče da im budu pozitivne jer je to jedino važno u cijelom postupku da se sve složi kako treba.

----------


## pirica

> *Pirice*, otvori temu ne dilaj s tim na pp, cure to moraju znati prije postupaka da se znaju postaviti. ali čudi me da jedna Petrova "to" ne  zna...


stavljam na naša prava s hzzo ili kako se već zove

i btw ako imate bilo kakvih nejasnoća i pitanja samo šibajte mailove i ministarstvo i hzzo, meni uvijek odgovore

----------


## sweety

Curke, dajte info molim vas.

Koliko se u Petrovoj čeka na stimulirane? Ono, koliko dugo se čekaju ljekovi?

----------


## kriistiina

sweety nisam čekala dugo.. Došla na pregled, dogovorili se kad bi bio postupak i mjesec prije sam došla po svoje lijekove.. Čini mi se da u Petrovoj lijekovi nisu problem  :Smile: , hvala Bogu. U Os se lijekovi čekaju po godinu dana i duže ...

----------


## eva133

> sweety nisam čekala dugo.. Došla na pregled, dogovorili se kad bi bio postupak i mjesec prije sam došla po svoje lijekove.. Čini mi se da u Petrovoj lijekovi nisu problem , hvala Bogu. U Os se lijekovi čekaju po godinu dana i duže ...


Ne mogu vjerovati da se tako dugo čekaju lijekovi. 
Sva sreća da nisam išla u os na mpo iako me muž nagovarao jer nam je to bliže.
Ja sam u par mjeseci već u 3 postupka. Pošizila bih da toliko moram čekati.

----------


## kriistiina

Pa meni kad su rekli koliko se otprilike čeka odmah sam se uputila put Zagreba... Užas je u Osijeku ...  :Sad:  Zadnja smo rupa na svirali ..

----------


## Dhea

u prirodnom ciklusu meni nisu davali nikakvu stimulaciju, osim štoperice (Ovitrelle) i to sam sama kupila (košta cca. 300 kn) jer ako ideš na recept onda i to ulazi u onih 6 postupaka preko hzzo-a
u pravilu se radi punkcija jer su prirodne js bolje od zamrznutih, ali meni nisu punktirali jer mi se ovulacija dogodila tokom noći pred punkciju, pa smo zakasnili - to se često zna dogoditi jer u prirodnom ciklusu
ne mogu tako dobro kontrolirati ovulaciju kao kad je stimulacija
ne znam točno koliko inače odmrzavaju, ja sam imala samo 2 zamrznute i obje su odmrznuli, od njih se 1 oplodila, na žalost trudnoća završila kao biokemijska

----------


## ksena28

> u pravilu se radi punkcija jer su prirodne js bolje od zamrznutih, ali meni nisu punktirali jer mi se ovulacija dogodila tokom noći pred punkciju, pa smo zakasnili


a ako primjerice dođe do oplodnje i prirodnje js i zamrznutih js, kako se onda statistički računa ta trudnoća? ako je jedno srce i jedan embrij na UZV* kako biti siguran da je to uspjeh iz "revolucionarnog" zamrzavanja js ili iz prirodne js*? oni moraju voditi neku statistiku uspjeha, kako se to onda računa???
da se razumijemo, to mi je ok da punktiraju i oplođuju i prije bih na to pristala nego na isključivo odmrzavanje, no događa se nonsens zbog Zakona o medicinskog oplodnji ... kako računaju te trudnoće... a htjeli su urediti MPO u Hrvata....
*
joooooooooooooooj Milinoviću i Golemu, što se uradili, jadna vam maaaaaaajkaaaaa???????????????


*

----------


## Snekica

*Cure moje drage, 
Sretan vam Dan žena!!!*
*Ksena* draga, sve su spetljali toliko da ni sami ne mogu više raspetljati! Kako je takav zakon, ne bi me čudilo da to ubrajaju u trudnoću iz zamrsnutih JS, naravno! 
Za svaki prirodnjak sam sama kupila Ovitrelle jer mi je rečeno da se, u protivnom, računa jedan od onih "6"! 
Btw, onaj "mali info" je bio šala  :Grin: !

----------


## kriistiina

Jbt, ako se ovitrelle računa u tiih famoznih 6 ja ću nekoga objesit majke mi moje ....  :Sad: .. Zašto su mi rekli da to ne računaju ako je ovitrelle jedini lijek???? Sad idem zvat Ministarstvo!!!!!!!!!!!   :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## ptica1

> Jbt, ako se ovitrelle računa u tiih famoznih 6 ja ću nekoga objesit majke mi moje .... .. Zašto su mi rekli da to ne računaju ako je ovitrelle jedini lijek???? Sad idem zvat Ministarstvo!!!!!!!!!!!


Javi što su ti odgovorili jer ovdje svi samo nagađamo i dobivamo brdo različitih informacija.

----------


## taca70

Curke, ukucajte ovitrelle u listu lijekova HZZO-a i isprintajte si to. Nama sanse da se racuna kao iskoristen postupak jer ogranicenje vrijedi samo za Gonal i Menopur. 
Svima  :Heart:

----------


## Snekica

Znam, to sam i ja pitala u bolnici, ali eto, šta da ti kažem! U sva 3 prirodnjaka, dobila sam isti odgovor. _"Jer oni to tako moraju!_" A nije mi se dalo svađati, jer mi nakon neuspjeha nije još padalo na pamet raspetljavati zapetljano. Bilo bi super da se povode sa zakonom a ne da svatko radi kako mu se sviđa!

----------


## vuki

Drage cure!

Iakao Vas pratim već par mjeseci tek sad nešto pišem. Prije svega hvala Vam svima na svim korisnim savjetima koje sam pokupila na ovom forumu. Uh kako ste mi olakšale život :Smile: 
U petrovoj smo na IVFu kod docentici Baldini. Imam folikulometriju u četvrtak jutro(9dc)! zanima me koja su vaša iskustva, kad se najčešće  radi punkcija tj koji dan ciklusa. A kad embriotransfer.
Hvala puno i svima sretno u novim pobjedama


Na decapeptylu sam od 21dc i na gonalima od 2dc.

----------


## ježić

> Curke, ukucajte ovitrelle u listu lijekova HZZO-a i isprintajte si to. Nama sanse da se racuna kao iskoristen postupak jer ogranicenje vrijedi samo za Gonal i Menopur. 
> Svima





> Javi što su ti odgovorili jer ovdje svi samo nagađamo i dobivamo brdo različitih informacija.


Cure, ja vam mogu reći za svoje iskustvo. Kad sam dogovarala termin za AIH, sestra mi je iz ladice izvadila Ovitrelle i rekla da ga mogu kupiti iči uzeti kod njih. Rekla mi je da ako ga uzmem kod njih to se onda računa kao jedan od onih 6 postupaka. Zbunjena i zatečena ja sam uzela kutiju, još sam se tamo morala potpisati u neku bilježnicu i sestra mi je rekla "Znači, imate pravo na još 5." Naravno, tek sam kasnije saznala koja je razlika u cijeni lijekova za AIH i IVF npr. Sad mi je žao, jer još čekam betu i ne znam jel moj AIH upalio ili ne. Eto, tek toliko.

----------


## Gosparka

Uh, po njima bi ja davno potrošila postupke preko HZZO-a. 
Dok je još bila ona faza kad ti primarni ginekolog daje max. 30 lijekova, a ostatak ukoliko je potrebno nastavlja ti davati klinika u kojoj se liječiš, meni je nakon potrošenih 30 kom (po postupku koristim 50-60 kom) rečeno u klinici da oni nemaju lijekova za mene i da ih izvolim sama kupiti. A ako budem tražila povrat od HZZO-a da će se smatrati kao da sam iskoristila još jedan postupak!  :Rolling Eyes:  I što tada raditi, u sred si postupka, naravno da ćeš otići i sam kupiti. Ali naišli su na krivu  :Wink:  jer sam nakon povratka odmah posjetila pravnika u HZZO-u i čovjek mi lijepo objasnio da to nije istina, podnijela zahtjev i vratili mi novce. A u klinici su mi tu priču ponovili dva puta!
Stoga, cure, informirajte se na sve moguće načine, posjetite pravnika u HZZO-u ako je potrebno, ne dajte se!  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## kriistiina

Evo me, sad sam dobila gospođu Matuzović i rekla mi je da ukoliko smo u prirodnom postupku i dobijemo samo Ovitrelle od bolnice to ulazi u tih famoznih 6 postupaka  :Sad: ... Dobila sam Ministarstvo, pa su me prespojili nekoj ženi koja nema pojma... Sad idem zvati broj koji su mi dali pa vam se kasnije javim...

----------


## Mali Mimi

> Evo me, sad sam dobila gospođu Matuzović i rekla mi je da ukoliko smo u prirodnom postupku i dobijemo samo Ovitrelle od bolnice to ulazi u tih famoznih 6 postupaka ... Dobila sam Ministarstvo, pa su me prespojili nekoj ženi koja nema pojma... Sad idem zvati broj koji su mi dali pa vam se kasnije javim...


Kako mjenjaju iskaze pa ovo nije normalno, prije su govorili drugačije od kad je sad pak to???

----------


## taca70

Mogu samo reci: OVO JE ČISTA PLJAČKA!!!

----------


## andream

Treba zvati HZZO,kristina, pročitaj tekst pod Naša prava od HZZO.a. To treba imati pred sobom i pročitati, s imenom i prezimenom odgovorne osobe.
Na žalost drugačije ne ide...

----------


## andream

Sramotno je da ministarstvo tvrdi jedno, hzzo drugo. pa kako će onda bolnice koje su provedbene ustanove Zakona drugačije postupati?

----------


## kriistiina

> Treba zvati HZZO,kristina, pročitaj tekst pod Naša prava od HZZO.a. To treba imati pred sobom i pročitati, s imenom i prezimenom odgovorne osobe.
> Na žalost drugačije ne ide...


Ma ta Matuzović je odgovorna u HZZO... Fuj, odreda bi im mogla svašta reći ...  ... ... ..  :Sad:  Kad dobijem ovaj broj javim vam

----------


## andream

Pa to je još gore - dvije osobe u istoj ustanovi tvrde drugačije???
Svakako nam javi.

----------


## zrinkič

evo ja dobila phd nalaz: chorioamnionitis acuta. u prijevodu: akutna upala plodnih ovoja!! neznam od čega jer su svi mogući brisevi bili uredni i prije postupka i 2 tj prije nego sam završila u bolnici. virus, herpes??

----------


## sweety

> evo ja dobila phd nalaz: chorioamnionitis acuta. u prijevodu: akutna upala plodnih ovoja!! neznam od čega jer su svi mogući brisevi bili uredni i prije postupka i 2 tj prije nego sam završila u bolnici. virus, herpes??


  :Sad:  Žao mi je.
Pa jesu testirali plodove ovoje na bakterije, mislim kad su već otkrili upalu, jesu napravili kulturu da vide od čega je upala?

----------


## kerolajn5

molim vas ako mi možete napisati broj na koji se mogu naručiti na pregled i konzultacije,, zovem br 01 460 4723 kaže mi birali ste broj koji se nekoristi

----------


## Bab

kerolajn, ovaj broj ti je dobar...samo budi uporna jer ga je dosta teško dobiti...
i zovi između 13 i 14 sati...u to vrijeme se javljaju za naruđbe.

----------


## kerolajn5

> kerolajn, ovaj broj ti je dobar...samo budi uporna jer ga je dosta teško dobiti...
> i zovi između 13 i 14 sati...u to vrijeme se javljaju za naruđbe.


hvala ti!! :Smile:

----------


## kriistiina

Ne mogu dobiti onaj broj, ali ću i dalje pokušavati.. 

Danas mi je 24dc i danas krećem s injekcijama... i sad mloprije procurim.... Ja ne mogu vjerovati!!!!!!!!!!! Zvala sam dr, rekao je da normalno nastavljamo...

----------


## Snekica

Ajde Kriistiina, budi uporna, kad si već krenula zvati! 
Od kojeg dana trebaš krenuti s injekcijama, na 1.dc ili ranije (kao trebala bi)?

----------


## kriistiina

Pa kao sam trebala ranije... Od 24 dana ciklusa... 

Sada mi još kao mrljavi. Do koliko sati računam da mi je prvi dan?? To sam zadnji put znala...

----------


## Snekica

A kako tko računa, meni je dr. u klinici rekla do 17 h, nekima su rekli do 12... Ja uvijek računam do 17 pa šta bude, bude.

----------


## kriistiina

Hvala ti Snekice... Ja ću po tvom...  :Smile:

----------


## zrinkič

neznam..nalaz je toliko štur da nemam pojma, imam osjećaj da fali neki opis...na ovu dijagnozu je doktorica sumnjala od početka, patolog ju je potvrdio...a uzrok osto nepoznat. bezveze

----------


## Bab

zrinkič, užasno mi je žao što si/ste morali proći kroz ovu strahotu  :Crying or Very sad: 

Želim Vam da se što prije oporavite i psihički i fizički i da sljedeći put Vaša bebica ostane s Vama dugo, dugo...zauvijek !

Drž'te se hrabro :Love:

----------


## vuki

curke plz pomoć sinoć sam pisala a nitko ne odgovara..

----------


## ksena28

cure, ne znam zašto strepite od neuspjeha - pa u Hrvatskoj je uspješnost  47 posto! djece je sve više, jedini je problem što se liječimo  prekasno. ovdje su rezultati, kaže naš ministar, tako dobri da će skoro  cijela europa na liječenje u Hrvatsku.

----------


## vuki

> cure, ne znam zašto strepite od neuspjeha - pa u Hrvatskoj je uspješnost  47 posto! djece je sve više, jedini je problem što se liječimo  prekasno. ovdje su rezultati, kaže naš ministar, tako dobri da će skoro  cijela europa na liječenje u Hrvatsku.



ksena28 bok!!

vidim da si on line

----------


## vuki

hitno mi treba informacija da si neke poslovne stvari mogu uskladiti pa plz pomagaj.. sinoć sam posala al nitko ne reagira :Smile: 
koji dan ciklusa bude aspiracija? tnxxx ko kućaaaa

----------


## ježić

> curke plz pomoć sinoć sam pisala a nitko ne odgovara..


Vuki, ja nisam stručnjak za IVF, ali pogledaj link, možda pomogne

http://forum.roda.hr/threads/31890-E...embriotransfer

----------


## taca70

Vuki, na to pitanje je nemoguce precizno odgovoriti, sve ovisi kako reagiras na stimulaciju.

----------


## vuki

hvalaaaaaaa! ja sam zabrijala da je folikulometrija 9dc tek prva od njih xy i da je aspiracija tek nakon 14dc NIKAKO ne prije.. onda sam negdje pročitala da je moguće da je i 11dc pa me zanimalo da li je istina ili... Za vikend sam trebala na poslovni put ali sam upravo sve odgodilila je je očito moguće da mi aspiracija bude u sub ili ned..

Ujutro ću biti pametnija nakon folikulometrije. Važno da sam odkazala put! a opet mi bilo bed da otkažrm ako nema šanse da asp bude u sub ili ned----zato tolika žurba oko odgovora!
još jednom tnx ko kuća!
ne znam kako vi ali ja sam toliko umorna i ošamućena od te terapije da se trenutno ne mogu sa kreveta pomaknuti. nadam se da je to normalno i da to spada pod čari IVFa :Smile:

----------


## Dhea

> a ako primjerice dođe do oplodnje i prirodnje js i zamrznutih js, kako se onda statistički računa ta trudnoća? ako je jedno srce i jedan embrij na UZV* kako biti siguran da je to uspjeh iz "revolucionarnog" zamrzavanja js ili iz prirodne js*? oni moraju voditi neku statistiku uspjeha, kako se to onda računa???
> da se razumijemo, to mi je ok da punktiraju i oplođuju i prije bih na to pristala nego na isključivo odmrzavanje, no događa se nonsens zbog Zakona o medicinskog oplodnji ... kako računaju te trudnoće... a htjeli su urediti MPO u Hrvata....
> *
> joooooooooooooooj Milinoviću i Golemu, što se uradili, jadna vam maaaaaaajkaaaaa???????????????
> 
> 
> *


ma nitko ne zna kako rade te statistika, odoka najvjerojatnije
evo bas sinoc na dnevniku kazu - prosle godine je ostvareno 30 trudnoca iz zamrznutih js, a trudnocu racunaju kad je beta 100 pa nadalje, sto znaci da i moja trudnoca usla u tu brojku 30, a trajala je samo 7 dana
koja glupost - prava statistika bi trebala biti po meni da je od x postupaka rodjeno y žive i zdrave djece

----------


## Dhea

> hitno mi treba informacija da si neke poslovne stvari mogu uskladiti pa plz pomagaj.. sinoć sam posala al nitko ne reagira
> koji dan ciklusa bude aspiracija? tnxxx ko kućaaaa


evo ja jutros bila na folikulometriji i dogovorena aspiracija za ponedjeljak, a to mi je 14 dc

----------


## pirica

Poštovana, 

u skladu s propisima Hrvatskog zavoda za zdravstveno osiguranje (nastavno: HZZO), ne postoji nikakvo ograničenje što se tiče samog IVF postupka i isti tereti sredstva HZZO-a ako se koristi na uputnicu HZZO-a u ugovornim zdravstvenim ustanovama. 
Ograničenje postoji jedino kada se radi o pojedinim lijekovima (menopur i gonal).
Isti lijekove se odobravaju do šest pokušaja, a nakon svakog poroda ostvaruje se pravo na dodatnih šest pokušaja, na teret HZZO-a.

S poštovanjem, 
Hrvatski zavod za zdravstveno osiguranje


moje pitannje se odnosilo na štopericu u prirodnom, eto, crno na bijelo

----------


## Snekica

Je, ali gle,  opet se nije izjasnila konkretno za štopericu već za sam postupak IVF. Kao da izbjegava konkretan odgovor!
U svakom slučaju, *Pirica*, :Naklon: !
*vuki*, ja ti imam punkciju 11, ev 12 dc, tako da ti je sve to individualno.

----------


## plavuša 007

*Vuki* meni je punkcija oba 2 puta bila 13-ti dan,a prošli put su mi i 12-ti dan,tj dan prije aspiracije punktirali jedan jajnik jer sam dobila hiperstimulaciju tako da radije ne idi nigdje,a ako te uhvati vikend kao mene radit če ti dežurni doktor,meni je barem tako bolje ispalo jer je on vidio kakva je situacija i predložio drugu metodu iako je moja doktrice htjela prekinut i napravit pauzu u postupku.

----------


## pirica

izjasnila se napisala je da se ograničenje odnosi na gonal i menopur

----------


## pirica

dalje sam joj napisala da pojedine klinike u prirodnjaku naplačuju štopericu pod izgovorom da ako je ne naplate taj postupak ulazi u onih 6 i da ne znam čija je nadležnost da isto istraži.

odgovorila je da će isto istražit i javiti mi se.


e sad meni se to nije dogodilo i svojim imenom i prezimenom (koje sam btw u mailu napisala) ne mogu to tvrdit, e sad je na vama cure da im pišete i tražite razlog ujedno se nadam da ste u momentu kad ste plačale štopericu tražile račun za istu

----------


## Sela

Ja negdje procitala da nakon svake trudnoce se ima pravo na jos 6 postupaka( ma kako trudnoca zavrsila)...
znaci imala sam krivo. :Mad:

----------


## ValaMala

*pirica*, svaka ti čast, doista! Ako ove cure i nemaju račune, može se vidjeti da su potpisale da su primile taj Ovitrelle i da im je to uračunato u postupak. Apsolutno ima da im se taj postupak briše, sramota!

----------


## Snekica

Ja sam uvijek kupovala u ljekarni, pa niš od toga. Nisu ga računale u onih 6, a bogami ni naplatile u klinici. Sad znam, pa ću izviditi situaciju kad budem na folikulometriji.

----------


## kriistiina

pirica hvala ... Ma ja zovem i samo jedan prebacuje na drugoga i nitko ništa ne zna... Dali mi neki broj na koji se nitko ne javlja.. Ali sada znamo  :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## Aurora*

> Ja negdje procitala da nakon svake trudnoce se ima pravo na jos 6 postupaka( ma kako trudnoca zavrsila)...
> znaci imala sam krivo.


*Sela*, zasto kazes da si imala krivo?

----------


## Snekica

> *Sela*, zasto kazes da si imala krivo?


Prepisujem:
Isti lijekove se odobravaju do šest pokušaja, a  nakon svakog *poroda* ostvaruje se pravo na dodatnih šest pokušaja, na  teret HZZO-a.

----------


## kriistiina

Snekice kad ti krećeš???

----------


## Snekica

trebala bi za vikend, ako me nešto ne iznenadi (što se volim nadati nemogućem...)

----------


## pirica

> pirica hvala ... Ma ja zovem i samo jedan prebacuje na drugoga i nitko ništa ne zna... Dali mi neki broj na koji se nitko ne javlja.. Ali sada znamo


da ali sad im trebate svi pisat da naplačuju štopericu, a ne da ostane samo na mom mailu, jer ako ostane samo na mom to se neće istražit

----------


## andream

Koliko sam ja shvatila, one čak i ne naplaćuju štopericu nego je daju besplatno pacijenticama uz istovremeno upisivanje u tekicu da se to broji kao jedan od šest pokušaja na teret HZZO-a??
Nek me isprave cure ako sam u krivu...

----------


## andream

evo kopipejstam još jednom post od Ježića:
Cure, ja vam mogu reći za svoje iskustvo. Kad sam dogovarala termin za AIH, sestra mi je iz ladice izvadila Ovitrelle i rekla da ga mogu kupiti iči uzeti kod njih. Rekla mi je da ako ga uzmem kod njih to se onda računa kao jedan od onih 6 postupaka. Zbunjena i zatečena ja sam uzela kutiju, još sam se tamo morala potpisati u neku bilježnicu i sestra mi je rekla "Znači, imate pravo na još 5." Naravno, tek sam kasnije saznala koja je razlika u cijeni lijekova za AIH i IVF npr. Sad mi je žao, jer još čekam betu i ne znam jel moj AIH upalio ili ne. Eto, tek toliko.

----------


## ježić

Točno tako, upisala sam se u običnu malu A5 tekicu. Čak nema ni nikakvog službenog dokumenta za to, ni kompjutora. Zanima me, kako oni zapravo prate tu statistiku; tko je ispucao koliko postupaka? Što ako se ja npr. premjestim u neku drugu bolnicu? Hoće li ih sestra možda zvrcnut telefonom da im izdiktira moje potrošene šanse? :Laughing: 
Zapravo je to sve presmješno!

----------


## tikki

andream, točno isto i kod mene se dogodilo. Dakle, na pregledu kod doktorice nam je predloženo da prvo probamo s AIH. Ja pitam, jel to ulazi onda u onih 6 postupaka... doc. odgovara: Ne. Javim se sestrama na šalteru da me zapišu za AIH, one mi objasne da klomifene moram sama kupiti, uz napomenu da su u bosni jeftiniji i da si ih nabavim tamo, jer eto, takva je situacija i cure se snalaze kako znaju. Nakon 2. folikulometrije, doc. kaže za dva dana je štoperica. Javiti se sestri da vam otvori košuljicu. Javljam se sestri, pita me je li mi ovo prvi postupak. Kažem da je. Ona mi govori kako nije to ništa strašno, kako ću lijepo dobiti štopericu, da samo dođem u 10h kod njih, da sam dan iza slobodna i da onda dođem sa suprugom u 7 ujutro. Za to vrijeme iz ladice vadi ovitrelle, piše one sve podatke u košuljicu i zamoli me da se potpišem u tekicu da sam preuzela štopericu (ni riječi o tome da mi to ide u 1/6 postupaka). Dolazim ja sa MM nakon dva dana, javljam se sestri (nekoj drugoj) i ona gleda moje papire i kaže: a, vi ste uzali naše lijekove, dakle imate još 5 postupaka. Ja kažem: nisam ja nikakve lijekove uzela, ja sam u AIH i dobila sam samo štopericu. Ona: pa to vam se jednako računa, to smo vam rekli. Ja tražim sestru od dan prije i kažem joj kako mi je ova sad rekla da sam iskoristila jedan postupak, i da me na to nitko NIJE upozorio. Sestra: ma ja to svima objasnim, ne znam kako vama nisam. Ali imate još 5 pokušaja, a možda uspije sad od prve... Ja: A, ne, ja hoću kupiti tu štopericu ili vama platiti. Ona: provjerit ćemo kod administratora je li već sproveo vaš postupak. Zove administratora i kaže: ok, idite kupiti štopericu pa ju nama vratite. MM trči u apoteku i vraća se sa ovitrellom. Ovu sestru ne možemo nigdje nači (zapravo nikoga na odjelu) i onda nailazi neka druga sestra i pita što čekamo. Nakon objašnjenja uzima od mene ovitrell i na njega piše naše prezime.

I to je to, nitko nam kasnije nije ništa rekao za postupke. Idući ovitrelle smo odmah rekli da sami kupujemo. I ja sam biser bacila račune...

Sorry na dužem postu, ali samo sam htjela pojasniti što i kako se nama dogodilo.

----------


## andream

cure, čitam i ne mogu vjerovati. svakako pišite odmah na mail ministarstva, Pirica je stavila tekst a tamo imate i mail, pod Naša prava od HZZO-a.

----------


## andream

krivo sam napisala, pišite na mail HZZO-a, ali stavite na znanje i Ministarstvu, ovo treba prijaviti! Da se ne događa da cure koje nisu na forumu i ne znaju ništa o lijekovima i postupcima zbog toga plate na kraju uistinu skupu cijenu ovakvog "liječenja".

----------


## ježić

Eh, sad mene zapravo zanima još i nešto drugo. Može li onda npr. soc. ginić napisati recept za štopericu (Ovitrelle konkretno) u stimuliranom postupku, i ako može, dal i to onda ide u onih 6? Tko vodi onda tu statistiku?

----------


## ValaMala

*andream*, ovakva je stvar. Po svemu sudeći u Petrovoj bi morali kao što rade na nekim drugim klinikama, štopericu normalno davati kod aih-a i prirodnih ivf-ova i ne računati je u postupak.

Oni ti međutim daju jednu od dvije opcije:

1. da si sama kupiš u ljekarni ovitrelle i tada se to ne računa kao 1 od 6 postupaka
2. da ti oni daju štopericu, potpišeš da si primila od njih i tada ti odlazi 1 od 6

Po svemu onome što je  pirica istražila i njihovim odgovorima ispada da bilo koje hcg injekcije ne bi trebale spadati u ove postupke. Ne znam ima li veze što oni daju taj ovitrelle, a mi na VV npr. dobivamo brevactid i ne računaju ga nikada u postupak, nego nam ga normalno daju. Zapravo me sve ovo iznimno zbunjuje i ljuti, ako već imamo taj usrani zakon, bar da su dosljedni posvuda, a ne da ispada da ga svatko šarlatanski primijenjuje kako mu dođe...  :Sad:

----------


## gala1979

> Eh, sad mene zapravo zanima još i nešto drugo. Može li onda npr. soc. ginić napisati recept za štopericu (Ovitrelle konkretno) u stimuliranom postupku, i ako može, dal i to onda ide u onih 6? Tko vodi onda tu statistiku?


Mislim da ne može. Prije su se svi lijekovi za MPO dobivali kod primarnog ginekologa al to je promijenjeno. Utrogestan je drugo, to ovaj piše.

----------


## pirica

> krivo sam napisala, pišite na mail HZZO-a, ali stavite na znanje i Ministarstvu, ovo treba prijaviti! Da se ne događa da cure koje nisu na forumu i ne znaju ništa o lijekovima i postupcima zbog toga plate na kraju uistinu skupu cijenu ovakvog "liječenja".


potpis

----------


## ježić

Evo više ne znam stvarno što da kažem. Čitam postove, googlam, gledam HZZO listu lijekova i pitam se tko je tu lud? Ukucala sam Gonal i Menopur na listu i tamo za njih piše, citiram "Do šest pokušaja stimulacije, a nakon svakog poroda ostvaruje se pravo na dodatnih 6 pokušaja". A na listi za Ovitrelle piše "Po preporuci specijalista ginekologa ili endokrinologa".
Dalje citiram iz piricinog odgovora koji je dobila iz HZZO: u skladu s propisima Hrvatskog zavoda za zdravstveno osiguranje (nastavno: HZZO), ne postoji nikakvo ograničenje što se tiče samog IVF postupka i isti tereti sredstva HZZO-a ako se koristi na uputnicu HZZO-a u ugovornim zdravstvenim ustanovama. 
Ograničenje postoji jedino kada se radi o pojedinim lijekovima (menopur i gonal).
Na koje postupke se to odnosi? Samo IVF, ili i AIH? Sutra stvarno zovem HZZO?

----------


## pirica

> Evo više ne znam stvarno što da kažem. Čitam postove, googlam, gledam HZZO listu lijekova i pitam se tko je tu lud? Ukucala sam Gonal i Menopur na listu i tamo za njih piše, citiram "Do šest pokušaja stimulacije, a nakon svakog poroda ostvaruje se pravo na dodatnih 6 pokušaja". A na listi za Ovitrelle piše "Po preporuci specijalista ginekologa ili endokrinologa".
> Dalje citiram iz piricinog odgovora koji je dobila iz HZZO: u skladu s propisima Hrvatskog zavoda za zdravstveno osiguranje (nastavno: HZZO), ne postoji nikakvo ograničenje što se tiče samog IVF postupka i isti tereti sredstva HZZO-a ako se koristi na uputnicu HZZO-a u ugovornim zdravstvenim ustanovama. 
> Ograničenje postoji jedino kada se radi o pojedinim lijekovima (menopur i gonal).
> Na koje postupke se to odnosi? Samo IVF, ili i AIH? Sutra stvarno zovem HZZO?


*ograničenje se odnosi na ljekove a ne postupak*, ako ti u AIH-u koristiš gonal ili menopur onda ulazi u 6, ako ga ne koristiš onda ne ulazi i to je to

----------


## ježić

> Mislim da ne može. Prije su se svi lijekovi za MPO dobivali kod primarnog ginekologa al to je promijenjeno. Utrogestan je drugo, to ovaj piše.


što je onda s Klomifenom? Zar i on nejde pod lijekove za MPO? Recept za klomifen mi je napisala moja ginić.

----------


## ježić

> *ograničenje se odnosi na ljekove a ne postupak*, ako ti u AIH-u koristiš gonal ili menopur onda ulazi u 6, ako ga ne koristiš onda ne ulazi i to je to


A eto, ja nisam bila ni na gonalu i menopuru, a svejedno mi uračunali postupak!

----------


## pirica

> što je onda s Klomifenom? Zar i on nejde pod lijekove za MPO? Recept za klomifen mi je napisala moja ginić.


točno to recept ti je napisala socijalaka, a gonal i menopur dobiješ od klinike
*odredba se odnosi na gonal i menopur*

----------


## pirica

> A eto, ja nisam bila ni na gonalu i menopuru, a svejedno mi uračunali postupak!


e pa zato se žali HZZO-u, imaš mail piši im što su ti računali, neka ispitaju

----------


## ježić

Možda se nismo razumijele. Za klomifen mi je napisala recept, jest da ga nisam mogla dobiti nego sam kupila uvozni. A Ovitrelle su mi "dali" u bolnici i fino ga uračunali u postupak.

----------


## ježić

I hoću! daj me pliz podsjeti, na koji točno mail?

----------


## pirica

> Možda se nismo razumijele. Za klomifen mi je napisala recept, jest da ga nisam mogla dobiti nego sam kupila uvozni. A Ovitrelle su mi "dali" u bolnici i fino ga uračunali u postupak.


 pa dobro je li ja pišem ruski pa me ne razumiješ

za Ovitrell se žali HZZO-u, dolje na temi naša prava od HZZO-a nađi moj post imaš mail od žene na HZZO-u i mail od Zore Lažete iz ministarstva, žali se jer ti si oštećena, Ovitrell se ne smije računat, ako se nitko neće žalit onda oni neće reagirat

----------


## pirica

> I hoću! daj me pliz podsjeti, na koji točno mail?


_renata.turcinov@hzzo-net.hr_

_zora.lazeta@mzss.hr_


pišite

----------


## ježić

Sori, ne pišeš ti ruski. Nego sam ja malo sporija u tipkanju po tastaturi od tebe. Dok ja napišem jedno pitanje, ti već objaviš drugi post.
Hvala na pomoći

----------


## pirica

Poštovana, 
„štoperice“  Ovitelle i Brevactid ne ulaze u 6 pokušaja liječenja koji terete sredstva Hrvatskog zavoda za zdravstveno  osiguranje.
Za kontrolu u zdravstvenoj ustanovi potreban je pismeni zahtjev s konkretnim podacima.

S poštovanjem, 
Hrvatski zavod za zdravstveno  osiguranje




cure evo ga, sad pišite zahtjeve s konkretnim podacima

----------


## taca70

Pirica, svaka cast. Cure koje ste oštećene, sad ste vi na redu.

----------


## Aurora*

> Pirica, svaka cast. Cure koje ste oštećene, sad ste vi na redu.


Potpisujem! *

pirice* bas si se potrudila oko ovoga. Sada imamo stvarno sve crno na bijelom i vise nas nigdje ne mogu muljati.

----------


## vuki

kod mwne prekinut postupak.. hiperstimuacija  :Sad:

----------


## plavuša 007

*vuki* baš mi je žao. i meni je moja dr htjela prekinut ali mi se potrefio dr kasum na kontroli i on je urgirao da se punktira jajnik dan iza štoperice i uspjeli su mi smanjit hiperstimulaciju i nastavljen je postupak i došla do transfera.

----------


## mare41

> Potpisujem! *
> 
> pirice* bas si se potrudila oko ovoga. Sada imamo stvarno sve crno na bijelom i vise nas nigdje ne mogu muljati.


 X
Cure, javite nam kakve ste dobili odgovore u Petrovoj i da li je uspjelo poništiti uračunani postupak.

----------


## kriistiina

Joj Vuki, miša mu....  :Sad:  Baš mi je žao


Što se ovitrella tiče meni u Osijeku nisu računali postupak ..

----------


## Snekica

*Vuki*, a žao mi je! Neznam šta bi rekla! 
*Pirice* još 100 puta  :Naklon:

----------


## pirica

> *Vuki*, a žao mi je! Neznam šta bi rekla! 
> *Pirice* još 100 puta


ma to je samo par mailova, ako vi sad ne reagirate ništa se neće promjeniti
a čisto malo da razmislite da jedna sestra naplati jednu štopericu dnevno i tako puta 30 dana to je jedna plaća, zašto da im to pustite

----------


## Snekica

Krećemo u borbu i za to!

----------


## kriistiina

Cure moje može pomoć? 

Prije postupka znam sve, a kad krenem ne znam ništa..  :Smile: 

Znači, ovako: 24dc krenula u 17,00h s decapeptilom, taj dan malo i prokrvarila... Danas je 26dc i ja još uvijek mrljam (smečkasto, ne obilno, ne boli....).... Trebam li i pod decom dobiti normalnu M? Znam da sam malo glumpava, ali nemam pojma .. Prošli put prokrvarila odmah nakon prve injekcije, ali se ne sjećam jel bila normalna M ili šta?! joj...

----------


## tonili

*Evo ja vas sve pozivam da na linku u mom potpisu preuzmu prosvjedni avatar. To je način da i ovako virtualno iskažemo nezadovoljstvo postojećim zakonom. Ne možemo svi izaći na ulice, no možemo ovom malom gestom pokazati da nam je stalo...*
P.s. U albumu imate i predloške postera - transparenata - za one koji se odluče prošetati  :Wink:

----------


## tlatincica

Ako ikako stignem, dolazim sutra na prosvjed!
Petrofke, koga još mogu očekivati?  :Cool:

----------


## taca70

> Petrofke, koga još mogu očekivati?


Vjerujem da od mene ne ocekujes odgovor. :Grin:  Jedva cekam.

----------


## tlatincica

*Trudnice*  :Klap: 
*Sanjička RODILA DJEČAKA LUKU 01.03. ČESTITAMO!!!*_ 
_
Mala26
Ana03
Nana_banana
rajvos
marina81
Visibaba
zvončica1976
Mijina prijateljica

*Čekalice bete*  :Heart: 
ježić
Pinny
ptica1
tikki

*Pikalice*  :Heart: 
Kriistiina
taca70

*Prirodni ciklus IVF/ AIH/ klomifenke*



*Čekalice termina, pregleda i koječega*  :Heart: 
03/11 Snekica
04/11 mare77
04/11 milla2
04/11 nety
04/11 tlatincica
06/11 Sanja1
Ana1201
Bab
dada-55
Dariaaa
Dhea
Dona
duba13
frodo
Glossy
Jasenka
kerolajn5
legal alien
ljube
mimi81
Niki
Nivesa
plavuša007
Suzzie2
Tajčica
TrudyC
Vanchriban
vuki
Zrinkič

*Cure za koje navijamo ~~~~~~~~~*
Dea2010 (Slovenija)
Sela (Češka)
ValaMala (VV)
Zauzeta (Slovenija)

----------


## kriistiina

Cure moje može pomoć?

Prije postupka znam sve, a kad krenem ne znam ništa..

Znači, ovako: 24dc krenula u 17,00h s decapeptilom, taj dan malo i prokrvarila... Danas je 26dc i ja još uvijek mrljam (smečkasto, ne obilno, ne boli....).... Trebam li i pod decom dobiti normalnu M? Znam da sam malo glumpava, ali nemam pojma .. Prošli put prokrvarila odmah nakon prve injekcije, ali se ne sjećam jel bila normalna M ili šta?! joj... 



PLIZZZZZZZZZZ ODGOVOR...

----------


## taca70

Kristina, ja dobijem m mozda nesto drugaciju ali svakako prepoznatljivu. Smede ne bi trebala biti m.

----------


## vuki

A što ces događa se.. Kod koga si ti u postupku? Meni su na drugoj folikulometriji bili i dr. V. i dr. B. i zakljucili da nista od postupka. Estradiolo je bio više od 7000. U pon idem na pregled pa ćemo vidjeti što dalje..




> *vuki* baš mi je žao. i meni je moja dr htjela prekinut ali mi se potrefio dr kasum na kontroli i on je urgirao da se punktira jajnik dan iza štoperice i uspjeli su mi smanjit hiperstimulaciju i nastavljen je postupak i došla do transfera.

----------


## sanja1

Vuki baš mi je žao :Love: .
Sanjička juuupiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii :Zaljubljen:  :Very Happy:  :Joggler:  :Preskace uze: .

----------


## vuki

kriss ja sam sa decap krenula 21 dc i mengu dobila 3 dana nakon. Isto tako smećkasto i bezboln. tek treći dan menge sam pošteno prokrvarila




> Cure moje može pomoć?
> 
> Prije postupka znam sve, a kad krenem ne znam ništa..
> 
> Znači, ovako: 24dc krenula u 17,00h s decapeptilom, taj dan malo i prokrvarila... Danas je 26dc i ja još uvijek mrljam (smečkasto, ne obilno, ne boli....).... Trebam li i pod decom dobiti normalnu M? Znam da sam malo glumpava, ali nemam pojma .. Prošli put prokrvarila odmah nakon prve injekcije, ali se ne sjećam jel bila normalna M ili šta?! joj... 
> 
> 
> 
> PLIZZZZZZZZZZ ODGOVOR...

----------


## vuki

cure znate nakon koliko se nakon hiperstimulacije može u drugi postupak IVFa?

----------


## kriistiina

Vuki ja sam u 2/2010 imala hiperstimulaciju i u 9/2010 išla u postupak....

Hvala vam na odgovorima..... Onda čekam pravu tetu vješticu  :Smile: !

----------


## plavuša 007

*vuki* moja dr je Baldani,i ona je htjela pravit pauzu,a kasum je bio dežuran i vjerovatno mi se smilovo kad sam mu rekla da sam i prvi put imala hiperstimulaciju i bile mi nezrele stanice jer mi tad  Baldani bila na kongresu a mjenjala je Šprem i ona uopće nije reagirala da ja imam hiperstimulaciju,i kad sam se vratila kući tek je onda nastupilo ludilo,nisam znala ni što me strefilo več su me htjeli strpat na odjel u bolnici da ležim,voda u trbuhu 4-5 litara u roku 2 dana,nemogu skoro ni disat,ni hodat od bolova..  znam kako je grozno kad prođeš sve te preglede,inekcije i onda ti reču nema ništa od transfera i propadne ti prilika a moraš čekat idučih 6-7 mjeseci da bi opet pokušao i molit Boga da barem dođeš do transfera,da ti barem nešto vratu pa uopće nije važno ni koliko ni kakvo je. Ako si sreče kao ja,možeš očekivat i iduče pute hiperstimulaciju,ja sam je dobila i drugi put s dosta smanjenom dozom ljekova,i moraju mi je opet smanjivat.  Vjerovatno češ u ponedjeljak dosta toga više saznat od doktora, pitaj ih sve što ti padne na pamet.

----------


## suzzie2

*Sanjička* čestitke!!!!! :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 

*Vuki* nadam se da će hs proći što prije i bezbolnije. Znam da je grozno što je postupak prekinut, ali vjerujem da je tako najbolje za tvoje zdravlje, hiperstimulacija nije zezancija! Cmok

----------


## visibaba

bas sam se ovih dana pitala jel sanjicka mozda vec rodila.

*sanjicka cestitam*

----------


## frodo

cure moje,pratim, ali nisam pisala jer nisam imala novosti
ali...upravo stigao nalaz AMH - rezultat : 49.4 pmol/L, a to u prijevodu znači povećana koncetracija plodnosti  :Bouncing:  :Very Happy:  :Grin: 
juuuuuuupiiiiiii !!!
ajme kako sam sretna...
i nalazi ostalih klasičnih hormona su dobri, danas zovem petrovu da nas naručim, pa da vidimo kad dalje...
svima kojima treba šaljem puuuuno vibrica!  :Heart:

----------


## ptica1

Ja sam telefonski razgovarala sa hzzo i rekli su mi da pismeno napišem zahtjev za povrat sretstava za plaćenu Ovitrelle te uz dopis da priložim R-1 račun na moje ime iz ljekarne, te daokaz da sam uistinu i dobila Ovitrelle. Odmah sam nazvala ljekarnu i zamolila R-1 i dobila ga jer sam imala obični račun pa sam joj rekla koji je broj i od kojeg datuma. Nadam se da će mi vratiti novac.

Ja sam i dalje u iščekivanju, iako se ne nadam baš previše, za sada sam dosta indiferentna.

----------


## pirica

> Ja sam telefonski razgovarala sa hzzo i rekli su mi da pismeno napišem zahtjev za povrat sretstava za plaćenu Ovitrelle te uz dopis da priložim R-1 račun na moje ime iz ljekarne, *te dokaz da sam uistinu i dobila Ovitrelle*. Odmah sam nazvala ljekarnu i zamolila R-1 i dobila ga jer sam imala obični račun pa sam joj rekla koji je broj i od kojeg datuma. Nadam se da će mi vratiti novac.
> 
> Ja sam i dalje u iščekivanju, iako se ne nadam baš previše, za sada sam dosta indiferentna.


kako ćeš ovo boldano dokazat?

----------


## Snekica

Sa otpusnim pismom ili povjest bolesti? Neznam da li tamo šta piše o tome, ako ne fino su nas nasanjkali  :Sad:

----------


## Snekica

Od sutra sam pikalica!!!  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 
Ajmo trudnice moje, prašinu na vidjelo!!!  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Bab

Snekice, nek ti ovo pikanje donese tvoju najveću sreću !!!

nisam trudna, al svejedno šaljem ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

pusa svim mojim dragim Petrofkama  :Smile:

----------


## frodo

snekica, bezbroj vibrica !!! da ti uskoro bude jako mučno i sve šta već sa trudnoćom ide !  :Smile:

----------


## Snekica

> snekica, bezbroj vibrica !!! da ti uskoro bude jako mučno i sve šta već sa trudnoćom ide !


hvala, hvala!  :Naklon:

----------


## zvončica1976

*Snekica* šaljem ti lopate trudničke prašine skupljene u mojih 15 tt. :Yes:  :Klap:

----------


## Sela

Ma *Sneki* dobro znas da si za mene odavno pikalica :Laughing:  ali svejedno,zelim ti samo ovo uskoro http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=riCAT...feature=fvwrel :Heart:

----------


## ptica1

> kako ćeš ovo boldano dokazat?


Kopirat ću optusnicu i onaj paprir na kojem mi je upisivano kada sam bila na folikulometriji i da sam u 22 h primila Ovitrelle. Tako su mi rekli da pošaljem.

----------


## ježić

Pozdrav! Vezano za famozne štoperice, ja sam poslala mail u HZZO i ministarstvo, ali još nema odgovora. Danas ujutro sam jedva telefonom dobila HZZO i razgovarala s glasnogovornicom, gđom Turčinov i pokušala dobiti odgovor, međutim, nije baš bila voljna razgovarati i obrazlagati telefonom. Rekla je šturo da ukoliko sam poslala mail, da ću odgovor i dobiti mailom, al eto, još ništa.

----------


## ježić

> Od sutra sam pikalica!!! 
> Ajmo trudnice moje, prašinu na vidjelo!!!


Nisam ni ja trudnica, ali svejedno sretno!

----------


## Snekica

Hvala svima!
Sela  :Laughing:  i ja tebi!

----------


## tonili

* Popis ljudi za medije - važno!* 

Dragi naši forumaši i forumašice!
Trebamo vašu pomoć. Kako bismo se i dalje mogli boriti protiv nepravde koja nam je nanešena ovim zakonom, ali i kako bismo mogli educirati javnost o neplodnosti, ukazivati na probleme s kojima se susrećemo - moramo snaći snage i izaći u medije. 
Kako se takav angažman obično u kratkom vremenskom periodu, često je teško naći nekoga tko bi bio voljan reći par riječi o svom mpo stažu.
ZATO: _Molim sve vas koji ste u mogućnosti i želite na bilo koji način progovoriti o tome da mi pošaljete svoje podatke na pp._
_Nije bitno koliko imate godina, postupaka iza sebe, nije bitna ni dijagnoza ni vrsta postupka, jeste li uspjeli ili ne - bitna je samo dobra volja!_
Možete naglasiti da u obzir dolaze samo *anonimne izjave, novinski članci ili ste spremni izaći pred kamere i snimiti prilog ili čak doći u live emisiju.* 
Napravit ćemo popis ljudi za medije - samo tako ćemo moći na vrijeme reagirati na upite novinara.
Svaki vaš glas nam je iznimno važan
Beskrajno vam hvala za odaziv!

----------


## sanja1

Sneki go girl :Wink: ,nisam ni ja trudna ali evo~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ :Klap: .
Frodo bravo,nalazi su super,kad si ponovo u petrovoj? :Klap:

----------


## kriistiina

Snekice ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  :Klap: 

Sretno!

----------


## frodo

*Sanja1*, sutra ću zvati da me naruče, nadam se da će brzo, pa da vidim kaj će doktor reći za nalaze  :Wink:

----------


## pirica

> Pozdrav! Vezano za famozne štoperice, ja sam poslala mail u HZZO i ministarstvo, ali još nema odgovora. Danas ujutro sam jedva telefonom dobila HZZO i razgovarala s glasnogovornicom, gđom Turčinov i pokušala dobiti odgovor, međutim, nije baš bila voljna razgovarati i obrazlagati telefonom. Rekla je šturo da ukoliko sam poslala mail, da ću odgovor i dobiti mailom, al eto, još ništa.


ja se nadam da je bila loše volje jer je bilo dosta upita i reakcija
meni je u roku sat vremena odgovorila

----------


## pirica

> Kopirat ću optusnicu i onaj paprir na kojem mi je upisivano kada sam bila na folikulometriji i da sam u 22 h primila Ovitrelle. Tako su mi rekli da pošaljem.


nama na vv u otpusnom ne piše ništa za štopericu, a na protokolu hmm nemam pojma nikad nisam gledala, ali nama ju ni ne naplaćuju

----------


## visibaba

> Od sutra sam pikalica!!! 
> Ajmo trudnice moje, prašinu na vidjelo!!!


snekica sretno, nek te trudnicka prasina prati narednih 9 mjeseci ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## ježić

> ja se nadam da je bila loše volje jer je bilo dosta upita i reakcija
> meni je u roku sat vremena odgovorila


Danas nisam dobila odgovor. Ako ni sutra ne stigne, ponovno zovem. Btw vjerojatno je bila loše volje jer me prvo pitala jesam li novinarka.

A jel netko kojim slučajem možda dobio kakav odgovor iz ministarstva?

----------


## ježić

> nama na vv u otpusnom ne piše ništa za štopericu, a na protokolu hmm nemam pojma nikad nisam gledala, ali nama ju ni ne naplaćuju


Meni u Petrovoj piše Ovitrelle u povijesti bolesti i napisano je i u otpusnom pismu točno kad sam ga primila.

----------


## pirica

> Danas nisam dobila odgovor. Ako ni sutra ne stigne, ponovno zovem. Btw vjerojatno je bila loše volje *jer me prvo pitala jesam li novinarka.*
> 
> A jel netko kojim slučajem možda dobio kakav odgovor iz ministarstva?


ovo je zanimljivo

a btw ministarstvo neće odgovorit jer to nije njihova nadležnost ali bez obzira ja sam u cc stavljala ministarstvo čisto da budu upoznati sa situacijom

----------


## Jesen82

Sneki sretno!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Snekica

Hvala! Još 1h45min do boc boc...

----------


## ježić

Stigao danas odgovor iz HZZOa pa evo kopipejstam mail

*Poštovana, 



u skladu s propisima Hrvatskog zavoda za zdravstveno osiguranje (nastavno: HZZO), ne postoji nikakvo ograničenje što se tiče samog IVF postupka i isti tereti sredstva HZZO-a ako se koristi na uputnicu HZZO-a u ugovornim zdravstvenim ustanovama. Ograničenje postoji jedino kada se radi o menopur i gonal.

Isti lijekove se odobravaju do šest pokušaja, a nakon svakog poroda ostvaruje se pravo na dodatnih šest pokušaja, na teret HZZO-a.

Klomifen se nalazi na Osnovnoj listi lijekova HZZO-a, a Ovitrelle se ne nalazi na listama lijekova HZZO-a.

No Ovitrelle je dužna osigurati sama bolnica i nikako se ne smije ubrajati u šest pokušaja na teret HZZO-a, jer takvo ograničenje nije propisano za navedeni lijek, odnosno on čak nije niti na listama lijekova HZZO-a. No, kako ga je dužna osigurati bolnica u tijeku liječenja, upućujemo Vas da nam podnesete zahjev za refundaciju sredstava kupljenog lijeka, kao i za Klomifen. Na temelju zahtjeva provest ćemo postupak u kojemu će se odlučiti o Vašem pravu na naknadu troškova.*  

S poštovanjem, 

Hrvatski zavod za zdravstveno osiguranje

----------


## ježić

Nek me samo netko uputi, jer ja ne razumijem baš najbolje.
Na HZZO stranici u popisu osnovne liste lijekova nalazi se Ovitrelle. Kako oni sami tvrde da se ne nalazi?

Inače, ja sam zvala i Belupo u vezi njihovog Klomifena. Rečeno mi je da ga više ne proizvode i neće proizvoditi nikakav zamjenski lijek. Također, da su oni poslali zahtjev HZZO za promjenu na listi lijekova, međutim kako ga se još uvijek može naći u zalihama u nekim ljekarnama, Belupov Klomifen do daljnjeg stoji na listi.

----------


## mala26

Pozdrav svima! I svima želim puno sreće u postupcima i da osjete radost trudnoće. Ima već duže vrijeme da se nisam javila, ali vidim da ima cura koje su bile i u to vrijeme kad sam ja posječivala ovu stranicu. Evo ja uživam u 8. mjesecu trudnoće i osječam se presretno.

----------


## Sela

:Very Happy: *Mala26* cestitke!!!!Sretna mamice!!!

----------


## kriistiina

Evo da Vam se malo javim.. 

Ja sam danas napokon počela curiti kako treba (bar se nadam....), danas mi je bio zadnji dan, rekao je dr ako ne procurim nakratko prekidamo lijekove sve dok ne dobijem, ali teta se pojavila.. Jeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!!!!!!! Nastavljam s decapeptylima, u čet sam u Zg...  :Smile:   :Smile:  

Pusa svima ..

----------


## Snekica

Super! Ja sam u ponedjeljak!

----------


## kriistiina

Sretno, sretno, sretno!!!!

Šaljem ti puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da sve bude po školski ...  :Smile:

----------


## Snekica

Naravno i tebi!!!Sretno sretno sretno!!! Malo bi se mogle prebaciti na drugi forum...  :Smile:  Ovdje smo već počele biti dosadne, vrijeme je da se maknemo!

----------


## kriistiina

Ma da Snekice, da idemo na neki trudnički, jel??? 

E sad nove vijesti, prekinuli mi lijekove, čekamo M... Danas krenulo i sada ništa, ni kapljica, sutra idem kod svog ginekologa socijalnog pa ćemo vidjeti kako i što dalje ..

----------


## ježić

Evo mene s novim vijestima o štopericama, ukoliko to još netko uopće prati, ali mislim da sam danas dobila itekako važnu informaciju.
Dakle, nakon onog prvog objašnjenja HZZO-a da se Ovitrelle nikako ne računa u postupak, ali da se uopće ne nalazi na listi lijekova, poslala sam novi mail i tražila da mi to objasne.
Danas je stigao odgovor sa službenom isprikom da su napravili pogrešku i da se Ovitrelle ZAISTA NALAZI na listi lijekova i odobrava se prema preporuci specijalista ginekologa ili endokrinologa.
Nadalje slijedi ponovno objašnjenje za Gonal i Menopur koji se odobravaju do 6 pokušaja.
I kao zaključak za Ovitrelle, citiram iz maila: *"Lijek Ovitrelle je dužna osigurati sama bolnica i nikako se ne smije ubrajati u šest pokušaja na teret HZZO-a, jer takvo ograničenje nije propisano za navedeni lijek. Dakle, ponavljamo ponovno, te molimo da ovaj dopis pokažete u bolnici.
Ako će Vam se uz korištenje istog lijeka i nadalje vezati smjernica koja je propisana uz lijekove Menopur i Gonal, molimo da nam se ponovno obratite radi poduzimanja daljnjih koraka."*

Sljedeći put idem u bolnicu s isprintanim mailom. Mislim da bi bilo dobro svima koji su se našli u sličnoj situaciji, da obavezno kontaktiraju HZZO, jer ne vjerujem da samo jedan slučaj može lako riješiti problem. Bude li nas više, to je već neki drugi par čarapa.

----------


## pirica

bravo *ježić*

----------


## Aurora*

*ježić* svaka ti cast! To je itekako vazna informacija nakon koje vise nema nikakve dileme sta ulazi, a sta ne ulazi u 6 besplatnih pokusaja. Na to cemo se bez sumnje jos puno puta pozivati. I zato hvala ti na tome!

Prekopiraj ovo molim te i na temu Nasa prava od HZZO.  :Wink:

----------


## ksena28

ježić svaka čast!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Snekica

Bravo!

----------


## pirica

cure molim vas da nam javite reakciju iz petrove vezano za štopericu

e da ježić jesi li joj opisala na kakav način su naplačivali štopericu?

----------


## ksena28

pirica mi uzela post iz tastature  :Smile:

----------


## pirica

> pirica mi uzela post iz tastature


 :Grin:

----------


## inada

ispričavam se što upadam kao padabranac ali htjela sam vas pitati, npr. da li znate kako je u petrovoj kod dr.streleca. konkretno zanima me ivf, idem na uputnicu i sad me zanima da li mogu sama nabavljati lijekove, npr.klomifene ili koje već dr. predloži, jer ne znam koliko se čeka ako mi oni nabavljaju lijek za stimulaciju O.pretpostavljam ako sama nabavljam da ću malo ubrzati cijeli proces. i gdje uopće nabaviti lijekove i koliko otprilike koštaju?

----------


## ptica1

> *ježić* svaka ti cast! To je itekako vazna informacija nakon koje vise nema nikakve dileme sta ulazi, a sta ne ulazi u 6 besplatnih pokusaja. Na to cemo se bez sumnje jos puno puta pozivati. I zato hvala ti na tome!
> 
> Prekopiraj ovo molim te i na temu Nasa prava od HZZO.


Da se nadovežem, ja sam danas u HZZO odnijela zahtjev za refundaciju sretstava, original r-1 račun, kopiju otpusnice i protokola. Kada je to gospođa tamo pogledala rekla je da je sve ok i da će mi se javiti.

----------


## Bab

Da se nadovežem na ovo pitanje sa štopericama...
Meni je sestra u silom htjela dati  njihovu štopericu i uračunati mi to kao jedan od onih 6 postupaka( bili smo u prirodnjaku). Nakon što sam ja to odbila i rekla da ću ju kupiti sama mi je rekla da nek mi slučajno ne padne napamet poslje tražit povrat novaca od hzzo-a jer će onda moja dr. i bolnica tužiti mene.
Iskreno, nisam se tada ni snašla niti sam znala ovo što danas znam( da su nam dužni dati štopericu za đabe) pa se nisam niti prepirala s njom, samo sam rekla da neću tražit povrat love i gotovo.
Sad me baš zanima šta će mi reći kad ih idući tjedan pitam za to...

----------


## ksena28

> da se nadovežem na ovo pitanje sa štopericama...
> Meni je sestra u silom htjela dati  njihovu štopericu i uračunati mi to kao jedan od onih 6 postupaka( bili smo u prirodnjaku). Nakon što sam ja to odbila i rekla da ću ju kupiti sama mi je rekla da _nek mi slučajno ne padne napamet poslje tražit povrat novaca od hzzo-a jer će onda moja dr. I bolnica tužiti mene_.



*koji su to lihvari obiČni!!!!!!! Ne, dr ŠimuniĆ, vaŠa petrova to nikad ne bi radila, ma neeeeeeeee...*

----------


## Bab

ksena, samo da te pozdravim  :Smile: 
Nadam se da si mi dobro...pomazi bušu i uživaj u svojoj/Vašoj sreći !!!

----------


## ksena28

super smo, ali se eto ne mogu načuditi glupostima iz Petrove! pusa i tebi VEEEEELIKA

----------


## ptica1

Ma to je stvarno žalosno s čime se mi moramo baviti i istraživati.

----------


## ježić

Evo ponavljam još jednom svima! Meni su u Petrovoj dali štopericu Ovitrelle i jasno mi rekli ukoliko ju sama ne kupim, to mi se računa kao jedan iskorišten postupak. S obzirom da mi je ovo bio prvi postupak, ja sam naivno povjerovala da to tako mora biti. Nakon što sam se malo detaljnije informirala, saznala da se u drugim bolnicama to ne događa, i da svi tu famoznu štopericu u bolnici normalno dobivaju. Napisala sam mail HZZO i detaljno objasnila što mi se dogodilo, i eto dobila jasan odgovor. Moj savjet je da se obavezno javite mailom HZZO-u ako imate isti problem. Dobit ćete detaljan odgovor s kojim onda možete direktno u bolnicu i žaliti se. nemojte dozvoliti da vas zastrašuju činjenicom da je normalno da se Ovitrelle računa kao jedan postupak ili DA ĆE VAS DR. I BOLNICA TUŽITI UKOLIKO TRAŽITE NAKNADU SREDSTAVA OD HZZO!!!
Ukoliko ste Ovitrelle same kupile, obavezno tražite R1 račun u ljekarni, kopirajte povijest bolesti ili još bolje otpusno pismo, da se jasno vidi da ste lijek stvarno primili, i sa zahtjevom za povrat sredstava pošaljite na HZZO. Takav je njihov naputak! Za Klomifen vrijedi isto, ukoliko je kupljen na privatni recept.
A ukoliko i dalje u bolnici žele brojiti Ovitrelle pod iskorišten postupak, također treba kontaktirati HZZO, kako su rekli, da mogu poduzeti daljnje korake.
Ja osobno, nemam nikakvu namjeru popustiti.

----------


## ježić

E da, i da bi stvar bila smješnija s tom Petrovom, danas sam išla vaditi betu, umjesto sutra, da ne izostajem PONOVNO s posla. I naravno, u nadi da će taj nalaz biti gotov danas, kad tamo, pokvario se nekakav aparat za analizu i serviser dolazi tek popodne popraviti aparat, tako da mi je rečeno, "Dođite vi lijepo po nalaz sutra!"

----------


## ValaMala

*ježić*, svaka čast, doista, pa i ne treba popustiti, nenormalni su i sram ih bilo! Gadi mi se sve to, kao da nije dovoljno teško bez toga da oni koji su položili hipokratovu zakletvu još rade protiv svojih pacijenata.

Samo nisam razumjela ovaj dio s klomifenima. Koliko ja znam za aih ili klomifenske ivf-ove cure uvijek kupuju klomifene same, tako sam i ja.

----------


## ježić

> *ježić*, svaka čast, doista, pa i ne treba popustiti, nenormalni su i sram ih bilo! Gadi mi se sve to, kao da nije dovoljno teško bez toga da oni koji su položili hipokratovu zakletvu još rade protiv svojih pacijenata.
> 
> Samo nisam razumjela ovaj dio s klomifenima. Koliko ja znam za aih ili klomifenske ivf-ove cure uvijek kupuju klomifene same, tako sam i ja.


Klomifen koji se nalazi na popisu osnovnih lijekova je Belupov, ali ga je Belupo prestao proizvoditi. Gotovo je nemoguće naći ga na normalan recept, iako u Belupu tvrde da se još može naći negdje po ljekarnama. To je još valjda jedini razlog zašto se i nalazi na listi. Oni su poslali HZZO-u obavijest da se lijek više ne proizvodi, a što će HZZO učiniti s listom, dalje ne ovisi o njima.
Ako pacijenti ne mogu nabaviti Belupov Klomifen, mogu kupiti neki drugi na privatni recept i tražiti povrat novčanih sredstava od HZZO-a. Naravno, uz zahtjev im treba poslati R1 račun i kopiju povijesti bolesti ili otpusno pismo iz kojeg se vidi da je terapija zaista primljena.

----------


## kriistiina

Vi ste kod štoperica, a mene zanima folikulometrija u Petrovoj... Treba li mi posebno uputnica za to? Sada idem prvi puta kod njih, prije sam to sve obavljala privatno u Os i poslije pregleda telefonom javila svom dr kakvo je stanje... Znam da treba doći u 7h ujutro. jel bude velika gužva?

Hvala ..

----------


## ježić

> Vi ste kod štoperica, a mene zanima folikulometrija u Petrovoj... Treba li mi posebno uputnica za to? Sada idem prvi puta kod njih, prije sam to sve obavljala privatno u Os i poslije pregleda telefonom javila svom dr kakvo je stanje... Znam da treba doći u 7h ujutro. jel bude velika gužva?
> 
> Hvala ..


Meni su rekli donijeti uputnicu za AIH i ta uputnica mi je odmah vrijedila za svaku folikulometriju.
Obično svi dođu jako rano, ali doktori s odjela u ambulante uglavnom dolaze oko pola 9. Zna biti gužva, ali jednom kad krenu s pregledima, to ide zaista brzo.
Sretno!

----------


## Snekica

Kriistina, kod stimulacije su ti potrebne dvije uputnice. Jedna za bolničko lječenje i jedna za pregled (ili kontrolu). Ta za pregled im služi za folikulometrije. Nazoveš ih među prvim danima ciklusa da dolaziš 7 ili 8 dc (kako su ti rekli) i oni te naruče za taj dan. Na onom papiru koji si dobila gdje piše koje lijekove da koristiš, piše i koji dc i u koliko sati da dođeš. I sve ide relativno brzo. Ja sam u ponedjeljak (8dc) u 8h. Pa ako ima koja zainteresirana za izbrusiti jezik, nek se javi!

----------


## taca70

Petrovke, ima li neka od vas iskustva sa choragonom ili ovitrellom nakon transfera? Ili Decapeptylom? Ne znam ima li neki od dr. praksu davati nesto od toga.

----------


## Snekica

Moja dr. baš i ne. Zadnji put sam je pitala, pa me lagano ošinula pogledom  :Smile:  Neznam zašto, obzirom da sam primjetila kod ostalih cura da je moooožda uspjeh bolji.

----------


## Bab

Taca, to i mene zanima...ja sam čak razmišljala da na svoju ruku idući put uzmem nešto od toga.
A probat ću se sjetiti pa pitat dr. šta misli o tome...Nadam se samo da ne dijelim dr. sa Snekicom :Grin:

----------


## ježić

> Kriistina, kod stimulacije su ti potrebne dvije uputnice. Jedna za bolničko lječenje i jedna za pregled (ili kontrolu). Ta za pregled im služi za folikulometrije. Nazoveš ih među prvim danima ciklusa da dolaziš 7 ili 8 dc (kako su ti rekli) i oni te naruče za taj dan. Na onom papiru koji si dobila gdje piše koje lijekove da koristiš, piše i koji dc i u koliko sati da dođeš. I sve ide relativno brzo. Ja sam u ponedjeljak (8dc) u 8h. Pa ako ima koja zainteresirana za izbrusiti jezik, nek se javi!


Snekica, meni je doktorica rekla doći 8.-10. dana ciklusa na UZV s uputnicom. Moja ginić nije bila sigurna jel je dosta samo uputnica za bolničko liječenje ili treba i posebna za pregled, pa mi je napisala obje. Kad sam došla na prvu folikulometriju sestra je uzela samo uputnicu za bolničko liječenje (znači onu za AIH), za ovu drugu (ginekološki ultrazvuk - folikulometrija) je rekla da ne treba i vratila mi ju je natrag.

----------


## Snekica

ma tamo je očito kako se tko ujutro probudi. ja više ne kužim niš. zadnji put kad sam došla po lijekove uzela mi je obje i rekla da je to to. Bo!

----------


## suzzie2

> Vi ste kod štoperica, a mene zanima folikulometrija u Petrovoj... Treba li mi posebno uputnica za to? Sada idem prvi puta kod njih, prije sam to sve obavljala privatno u Os i poslije pregleda telefonom javila svom dr kakvo je stanje... Znam da treba doći u 7h ujutro. jel bude velika gužva?
> 
> Hvala ..


Kriistiina, ne znam kod kojeg si dr., ali neki dolaze i ranije od pola 9 (napr.dr. Strelec već oko 7 - 7,15, dr. Vrčić oko pola 8, pa tako dalje), tako da ti je moja preporuka doći prvi puta ranije i vidjeti kako tvoj dr. dolazi. I stvarno, ide jako brzo, bez obzira na gužvu. Sretno!

----------


## kriistiina

Suzzie moj dr je dr. Š... Vjerojatno će kasniti odnosno doći oko 10  :Smile: 

Taco ja sam primala u Osijeku poslije transfera Ovitrelle. Jedan Ovitrelle na tri puta. Čim sam došla u sobu dala sam si malo (sestra nije znala  :Smile: ) i onda kod kuće slijedeća 2 dana.. 

Hvala cure na odgovrima. Uputnice za bolničko liječenje i za kontrolni pregled sam predala kod podizanja lijekova.. E sad, budući da mi je M jako kasnila, a ja si davala decapeptyle njih će mi faliti. To mogu dobiti kod njih, jel? Jel opet nosim nove uputnice ili ću dobiti na one stare??? Aaaa puna sam pitanja...  :Smile:

----------


## tlatincica

Decapeptyle ćeš dobiti i ne trebaš nove uputnice  :Smile: 
I pacijentice dr.Š najčešće obrađuju drugi liječnici, pa budi spremna i na to  :Smile:

----------


## kriistiina

tlatincice tako sam si nešto i mislila da će biti  :Smile: . Hvala ..

----------


## kriistiina

ježić javi nam tetu betu!!!!!!! Držim fige...  :Smile:

----------


## Bab

da fakat...ježiću naš ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ do neba

----------


## eva133

Ježiću, gdje si?
Ajmo betu...

----------


## ježić

Žao mi je što vas moram razočarati, od moje bete ništa. Rezultat negativan :Sad:

----------


## ptica1

ježić, jako mi je žao. Pribojavam se da i mene u srijedu očekuje isto takvo razočarenje.
Dali si sljedeći mjesec ponovno na aih?

----------


## sanja1

Ježić :Love: .
Ptičice~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za srijedu :Yes: .

----------


## Snekica

Ježić, žao mi je!!!  :Sad:

----------


## frodo

Ježić, žao mi je, ali hrabro naprijed  :Taps: 
Ptica, samo pozitivno  :Smile: 
Ja konačno dobila sve nalaze hormona, nazvala Petrovu i sad čekamo 06.04. da vidimo kad i šta dalje.... :Cekam:

----------


## frodo

Zaboravih... :Embarassed:  - Snekica, velike ti fige držim  :Yes:

----------


## pinny

Jezic, zao mi je  :Love: 

A svim petrovkama pikalicama, cekalicama transfera ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  :Smile: 

Pticice sretno u srijedu.

----------


## ježić

Hvala svima na podršci! Danas nisam više nikog uspjela dobiti u bolnici, ali se nadam da krećemo odmah dalje. Nema odustajanja!
Sretno svima!

----------


## kriistiina

Ježić žao mi je, ali idemo dalje i nema odustajanja, zar ne??

Pinny šta ima kod tebe?

----------


## pinny

Kod mene nista novoga. Nema nikakvih simptoma pa cak ni nadolazace menst. Inace me vec pred samu betu pocme boliti donji dio ledja. 
 U ponedjeljak na vadjenje krvi! Javim se tek poslijepodne sa rezultatom jer prije necu moci doci do kompa.

----------


## ich123

cure, evo htjela bih svoje iskustvo podijeliti s Vama...

već jako dugo imam probleme sa poremećenim ciklusima, upalama, ciklusima bez ovulacije i sl., u proljeće 2009. muž i ja odlučili smo se početi raditi na bebici, pošto su mi ciklusi bili poremećeni dobila sam terapiju duphaston, ubrzo ostajem trudna....nitko sretniji od nas. nakon par tjedana sreće i veselja, ustanovljeno da je srce bebici prestalo kucati...., i tako u prvom mj. 2010. kiretaža. muž i ja smo zaćas počeli opet pokušavati ali nikako nije išlo, i krenula sam nakon nekoliko mjeseci u petrovu kod prof. Radakovića na pretrage i kontrole, i tako sam ja iz mjeseca u mjesec svako malo dolazila, jer je iz mjeseca u mjesec bilo novo razočaranje....prvo mi je nađena cista na jajniku, zatim je ustanovljeno da mi folikuli uopće ne pucaju, onda kada sam imala dogovorenu stimulaciju ovulacije, ja dođem, a on meni na jajniku nađe endometriom, e krasno, sad imam i endometriozu.... i tako je meni više svega bilo dosta, iz petrove sam izašla plačući, više nisam mogla, oko mene, na poslu sve žene ostaju trudne normalno, a ja...nikako. jednostavno mi je bilo dosta svega. i tako meni dr. Radaković kaže da mu se javim 1. dc, da se dogovorimo za laparoskopiju i .... još jedan operativni zahvat (zaboravila sam naziv). meni podne, uplašila se, sva u komi zašto to sve moram baš ja prolaziti, hrpa pitanja, zašto baš ja......mužu sam danima plakala kako se bojim tih zahvata i tako....sestra u bolnici mi je rekla da joj se javim 1. dc tako da dogovorimo te zahvate jer se radi određeni dc. i tako ja čekala svoj prvi dc. i nisam ga dočekala, pomislih...opet neki poremećaj od svog stresa od posljednjih dana i mjeseci, međutim, nakon pi-pi po testu, ja trudna  :Smile:  i ovaj put se duboko nadam da će sve biti ok.
htjela sam samo reći da je kod mene razlog ne ostajanja u drugom stanju bila prevelika želja i opterećenost trudnoćom, ja sam samo o tome razmišljala, ni o čemu drugom, međutim kad sam od svega digla ruke, + me iznenadio.
a vama svima želim da isto tako čim prije ostanete trudne, nije bitno da li prirodno ili pomoću potpomognute, samo da već jednom vidite slatke plusiće.

sorry, malo sam se raspisala...

sretno svima!!!

----------


## Snekica

*inch123*, prekrasna priča sa prekrasnim ishodom! Čestitam! Nama nakon 10g već je puna kapa i naravno da samo o tome razmišljam, pogotovo što sam svaki mjesec na jednom od pregleda, postupka, zahvata... Opustiti se nekad jednostavno nije moguće... Čak i sad dok se bockam gonalima imam osjećaj da sam skroz opuštena, a moja kolegica s posla kaže da sam sva na iglama stalno... To je nešto jače od tebe, i ne možeš protiv toga. (osim uz neke tabletice...  :Smile: )
Super za vas šta ste ostali prirodno trudni i svakako uživajte u svakom danu trudnoće i kasnije u svakom trenutku sa svojom bebicom! Jer to je nešto najljepše na svijetu!

----------


## Snekica

Pinny, nestrpljivo čekamo ponedjeljak!

----------


## suzzie2

*Pinny* navijam za tebe! Jaaakkkooo :Yes:

----------


## sanja1

Pinny,daj Bože da nas u ponedjeljak razveseliš beturinom :Klap: .

----------


## ježić

*Pinny*, želim ti ogromnu betu u ponedjeljak! Nek nam tvoja beta pokrene sretan niz!
*Ptičice*, misli pozitivno! Ja sam do zadnjeg momenta vjerovala da će beta biti super, i mislila sam na moment da će me slomiti kad sam saznala nulu, ali nije! Idem hrabro dalje, jer sam već davno čvrsto odlučila da ću biti majka i namjeravam u svom naumu i uspjeti! Kad tad!

----------


## ježić

*ich123*, čestitam ti od srca! Ovakve priče nam s vremena na vrijeme zaista trebaju da nas podsjete da treba vjerovati u čuda!
Uživaj u trudnoći i sretno!

----------


## pinny

Jutros napravila test i negativan je (danas je 14dnt). Sutra cu otici izvaditi betu ali to je to.  :Sad: 

Cure hvala na podrsci  :Yes: . Sada cemo malo odmoriti od svega i vidjeti gdje i kako dalje.

----------


## tlatincica

A Pinny...  :Sad: 
Baš mi je jako žao...  :Sad:

----------


## Snekica

Pinny  :Sad:  Žao mi je!

----------


## ježić

Pinny, jako mi je žao :Love:

----------


## tlatincica

> ispričavam se što upadam kao padabranac ali htjela sam vas pitati, npr. da li znate kako je u petrovoj kod dr.streleca. konkretno zanima me ivf, idem na uputnicu i sad me zanima da li mogu sama nabavljati lijekove, npr.klomifene ili koje već dr. predloži, jer ne znam koliko se čeka ako mi oni nabavljaju lijek za stimulaciju O.pretpostavljam ako sama nabavljam da ću malo ubrzati cijeli proces. i gdje uopće nabaviti lijekove i koliko otprilike koštaju?


Pozdrav *inada* i dobrodošla!  :Smile: 
Ako ideš na uputnicu ne trebaš kupovati lijekove. 6 postupaka pokriva HZZO. I dobiješ ih uglavnom odmah. Ako baš nešto i nemaju taj trenutak, dođeš za par dana (kad ti kažu) i dobiješ ih. 

Kad krećeš, u kojoj si fazi i koja ti je dijagnoza? 

znatiželjna baba i smajlić sa cikerima  :Grin:

----------


## tlatincica

*Trudnice*  :Klap: 
Mala26 (još mjesec dana!)
Ana03
Nana_banana
rajvos
marina81
Visibaba
zvončica1976
Mijina prijateljica
ich123

*Čekalice bete*  :Heart: 
ptica1
taca70
tikki

*Pikalice*  :Heart: 
Kriistiina
Snekica

*Prirodni ciklus IVF/ AIH/ klomifenke
*


*Čekalice termina, pregleda i koječega*  :Heart: 
04/11 mare77
04/11 milla2
04/11 mimi81
04/11 nety
04/11 tlatincica
06/11 Sanja1
Ana1201
Bab
dada-55
Dariaaa
Dhea
Dona
duba13
frodo
Glossy
Jasenka
ježić
kerolajn5
legal alien
ljube
Niki
Nivesa
plavuša007
Pinny
Suzzie2
Tajčica
TrudyC
Vanchriban
vuki
Zrinkič

*Cure za koje navijamo* ~~~~~~~~~
Dea2010 (Slovenija)
Sela (Češka)
ValaMala (VV)
Zauzeta (Slovenija)

----------


## tlatincica

Lijepo molimo Petrove trudnice da nam jave svoje termine  :Zaljubljen: 

Petrofke, ajmo osvježiti listu: čekalice kad idete u postupke? 
Gdje ste i u kojoj fazi?  :Heart: 
Tko nam je otišao, tko došao, tko se skriva  :Cool: ?

----------


## ježić

Ja u ponedjeljak zovem bolnicu, pa ću valjda znati što dalje.

----------


## ježić

*tikki*, razveseli nas ogromnom betom sutra~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~!

----------


## kriistiina

Joj *Pinny* žao mi je....  :Sad:  Drži se!!! 

*Tikki* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za sutra ......  :Smile:

----------


## ptica1

Pinny strašno mi je žao. Hrabro idemo dalje!

----------


## tikki

*Pinny* strašno mi je žao  :Love:

----------


## inada

> Pozdrav *inada* i dobrodošla! 
> Ako ideš na uputnicu ne trebaš kupovati lijekove. 6 postupaka pokriva HZZO. I dobiješ ih uglavnom odmah. Ako baš nešto i nemaju taj trenutak, dođeš za par dana (kad ti kažu) i dobiješ ih. 
> 
> Kad krećeš, u kojoj si fazi i koja ti je dijagnoza? 
> 
> znatiželjna baba i smajlić sa cikerima


ispričavam se što se nisam predstavila i hvala na dobrodošlici!
trudimo se 16 mjeseci
on 32 godine, normoozospermija
ja 29 godina, neprohodni jajovodi (u 2-om mj.ultrazvučni hsg), ovulacije redovite(lh testići) 10-12dc, ciklusi 27-28 dana
30.3. zakazan pregled kod dr streleca, konzultacije za laparoskopiju ili ivf, zbog godina pretpostavljam da će predložiti ivf

nisam znala da se ne čeka dugo za lijekove, mislila sam da je čekanje par mjeseci, nadam se da se za sami postupak isto ne čeka dugo.vidjet ćemo sve za par dana pa se javim.

----------


## sanja1

Pinny :Love: ,ma koje je to sr...,sad sam već stvarno ljuta :Evil or Very Mad: .Aliiii u duhu svog optimizma nemogu reći drugo nego idemo opet,valjda ćemo i mi jednom dočekati taj trenutak.

----------


## suzzie2

*Pinny* stvarno mi je žao! :Sad:  Drži se draga!

----------


## olea77

Pozdrav svima,

Imam pitanje pa ako mi možete pomoći.
Ja sam na forumu potpomognuta u Češkoj jer tamo ide na postupak donacija AID koji mi pokriva hzzo a za lijekove su mi rekli da se obratim dr koji me je uputio na liječenje van hr.Meni je zahtjev ispunjavala dr B iz Petrove.Nju nisam mogla dobiti telefonski pa sam sestri objasnila da trebam inekcije Gonal,Cetrotid i Ovitrell (pokriva hzzo jer se broje u postupak) jer u 4 mj idem u postupak i rečeno mi je da dođem i dogovorim se sa doktoricom.
Pošto nisam iz zg zanima me hoču li dobiti inekcije taj dan u bolnici ili dobijem recept pa podignem u ljekarni ili kako?Vidim da su neke od vas pisale da lijekove dobijemo u bolnici.
Sestra mi je rekla da ponesem crvenu uputnicu za bolničko liječenje.Pripremu će mi napraviti moj ginekolog.
Pozdrav svima i želim puno uspjeha.

----------


## Sela

*Pinny* sve su to samo stepenice prema vrhu koje moramo proci! :Heart:  :Love: I netko jednostavno ne da da preskocis ijednu.
Tako sam ja sebi objasnila.
*Olea* lijekove dobijes odmah na uputnicu,cim ih dr odobri i upise u tvoju povijest bolesti.Barem je tako bilo kad sam ih ja podizala.

----------


## olea77

Sela,kako misliš ako sam dobro shvati dr u Petrovoj napiše povijest bolesi kao u karton i jel onda dižem lijekove kod njih u bolnici ili u ljekarni?

----------


## Sela

Odgovorila sam na pp,pusa

----------


## kriistiina

Meni u ovom postupku sve kontra prošlih... Krenem s decapeptylima prije M par dana i M odmah dođe, sada je kasnila 9 dana, inače sam odmah od prve inekcije koma napirena, sad ništa, evo imam jedne od najužih hlača na sebi... He he he , možda sad onda bude +, ha???  :Smile:  Malo si dižem samopouzdanje!!!  :Smile:

----------


## plavuša 007

*tlatinčice* mislim da ja  za sada neču više u petrovu,prelazim za promjenu u split, bliže mi je a želim pokušati i na drugom mjestu.  dobro mi je i u petrovoj,svi su dragi ali ipak me nešto vuče da se prebacim i prijatelj mi je doktor tamo pa je i to jedan od najvažnijih razloga. možda budem veče sreče dole!

----------


## tlatincica

Draga Plavušo  :Love: 
Apsolutno razumijem želju za promjenom. 
Da imam municije, ja bih vjerojatno preko grane, a ovako, s mojim nalazima, svejedno mi je gdje sam. Ionako sam ćorak, pa zašto se razbacivat s lovom, ima i drugih stvari gdje se lova može potrošit  :Grin: 

Želim ti svu sreću i da ti ovaj mali iskorak od prve donese sreću  :Smile:   :Heart:

----------


## mimi81

Tlatincice, misliš da se nama ne isplati ići van? Možda strane klinike imaju bolju opremu od nas? Možda se varam, ne znam...

----------


## ivana zg

Neznam smije li se ovdje spominjat....od prijateljice koja je rodila dvoje djece podpomognutom preporuke za dr.Vrčića  koji radi u Petrovoj, ali je ona k njemu išla i privatno...neka vas sve Bog blagoslovi dječijim osmjehom-pusa

----------


## inada

hvala na dobrodošlici i spričavam se što se nisam predstavila!
trudilice smo 16mjeseci
mm 78godište, normozoospermija
ja 82godište, c27-28, ovulacije redovite 10-12dc-lh testići; neprohodni jajovodi(ultrazvučni hsg)
30.3. čekamo pregled i mišljenje dr streleca za laparoskopiju ili ivf, pretpostavljam zbog godina ivf

----------


## ježić

Ej cure, jel može pomoć? Za koliko ste vremena nakon prestanka s utrogestanom dobile M? Ja sam prestala u petak ujutro i još nema nikakvih naznaka da bi mogla stići. Inače su mi ciklusi bili jako neredoviti, ali su se nakon 3 mjeseca Provere uredno stabilizirali na 29 dana. Zanima me, s obzirom na prvi neuspjeli AIH, kad ju otprilike mogu očekivati?

----------


## plavuša 007

*ježić* nakon aih-a mi je kasnila M 8-9 dana,a došla je znači otprilike 7 dana nakon prestanka utrogestana,a u ivf-u mi je došla 6 dana ranije preko utrogestana tako da nema pravila. *tlatinčice* neidem ja sada privatno,nego u kbc,nemislim ni ja bacat lovu dok ne iskoristim što imam pravo besplatno a ako ispucam sve šanse uzalud onda dolazi opcija privatno,i tako se još uvijek uče na meni i gađaju otprilike doze ljekova pa neka se barem nauču dok ne iskoristim moje pravo tako u slučaju da moram iči privatno znat ču im reči točnu dozu ljekova pa da ne moram plačati punu cijenu postupka! ha,ha

----------


## ježić

Hvala! Znači mogu očekivati svašta, ko u dobra stara vremena!

----------


## Vanchriban

Dobra večer!

Evo napokon i mene online. U fazi sam iščekivanja menge pa da se kad je dobijem naručim za novu folikulometriju. Ovaj ciklus nam je propao jer smo imali dva smrtna slučaja u obitelji u 7 dana i nisam mogla na folikulometriju. Prirodnjaku nekom se odavno ni ne nadam da bi nam uspio. U utorak muž ide po svoje uputnice za psihologa i vađenje markera i ostalog pa ću nas naručit u Petrovu za krvne pretrage i dogovorit psihologa i pravnika da možemo što prije na inseminaciju. I da, muž će i na novi spermiogram jer mu je zadnji iz 10 mj pa da imamo friški nalaz.

Nekako nam nema trudnica ovdje ili mi se čini?  :Sad: 
Proljeće je u zraku pa se nadam da će se i naša jajašca zakoturati u pravim smjerovima  :Smile: 
velika pusa svima

----------


## eva133

> Ej cure, jel može pomoć? Za koliko ste vremena nakon prestanka s utrogestanom dobile M? Ja sam prestala u petak ujutro i još nema nikakvih naznaka da bi mogla stići. Inače su mi ciklusi bili jako neredoviti, ali su se nakon 3 mjeseca Provere uredno stabilizirali na 29 dana. Zanima me, s obzirom na prvi neuspjeli AIH, kad ju otprilike mogu očekivati?


Meni je svaki put menga došla 3. dan, ali kako su ti već cure rekle nema pravila, ali očekuj svaki dan.

----------


## Sela

Dobrojutro,Petrove trudilice!Sretno danas svima sto trebaju put klinike,a posebno *Sneki* na prvoj folikulometriji. :Klap: 
Draga nasa kokice,javi se sa rezultatima! :Heart:

----------


## ježić

> Dobrojutro,Petrove trudilice!Sretno danas svima sto trebaju put klinike,a posebno *Sneki* na prvoj folikulometriji.
> Draga nasa kokice,javi se sa rezultatima!


Potpisujem ovo i dodajem *tikki* kojoj danas od srca želim da se javi s ogromnom betom!

----------


## eva133

*Tikki* sretno danas.

----------


## pinny

Javljam danasnju negativnu, skromnu, betu 3,95. Curke hvala na podrsci  :Love: 

*Tikki* drzim fige za danas i da nas obradujes sa velikom betom.

----------


## Bab

joj Pinny, baš mi je žao...grrrrr za tak malu ß  :Sad: 
Ali bude ona bila jednom i bez ovog zareza, pa ćemo skakati svi skupa od sreće.

Tikki, ti nam ostaješ ko zadnja nada danas :Smile: 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Pusa svim mojim dragim curama ovdje  :Kiss:

----------


## marina81

Jel netko mozda zna do kojeg tjedna se koristi utrogestan,i dali se postepeno prestaje ili ?

----------


## zvončica1976

> Jel netko mozda zna do kojeg tjedna se koristi utrogestan,i dali se postepeno prestaje ili ?


Utrogestan u većini slučajeva do 14 tt,kažu svakako do kraja 12tt,ali ja čula na više strana do 14tt,tako i meni rekao moj ginić i ja do tada trošila - ja nisam i nisu mi rekli da treba prestati postepeno.

----------


## marina81

Hvala ti,jesi imala neke neuspojave poslije prestanka koristenja?

----------


## Sela

*Snekica* nam javlja da su njeni momcici-folikulici jedan drugom od uva do uva :Razz:  i da ce stoperica biti -vec danas!!!! :Shock:  :Zaljubljen: 
A sad idemo na odbrojavanje nagomilati vibrice za nju!!!! :Klap:

----------


## ptica1

Pinny jako mi je žao.

----------


## ježić

Pinny, jako mi je žao :Love:

----------


## ježić

Samo da vam javim da sam danas dobila bolnicu i na jedvite jade uspjela dogovoriti novi AIH postupak odmah u ovom ciklusu! Sad samo čekam da mi ciklus konačno počne.

----------


## plavuša 007

prije se dobije lutrija nego sestre u bolnici! ja sam ih pokušavala 7-8 dana zazvat da javim neuspješan postupak ali nema šanse. ili je linija u kvaru ili se ne javljaju i tako da se više nisam ni trudila zvat,neka one zovu mene ako ih zanima!

----------


## eva133

> Samo da vam javim da sam danas dobila bolnicu i na jedvite jade uspjela dogovoriti novi AIH postupak odmah u ovom ciklusu! Sad samo čekam da mi ciklus konačno počne.


Super ježić.
Baš mi je drago. Odmah ćeš skrenuti misli s negativne bete. 
Vidjet ćeš, novi postupak-nova nada.

----------


## ježić

Jedino kad ih možeš dobiti telefonom je od 12-14. U to uz puno upornosti, kao ja danas!

----------


## ježić

> Super ježić.
> Baš mi je drago. Odmah ćeš skrenuti misli s negativne bete. 
> Vidjet ćeš, novi postupak-nova nada.


Eva, ma ja sam 0 već preboljela! Već se odavna nisam veselila dolasku M., a sad eto jedva čekam, da mogu ponovno početi!
Kako tebi prolaze ovi dani do bete? Sve ok?

----------


## zvončica1976

> Hvala ti,jesi imala neke neuspojave poslije prestanka koristenja?


Apsolutno nikakve,osim kaj sam se spasila od brige kad i koliko jer sam ih uzimala 3x2 tak vjerujem da je s većinom cura...

----------


## eva133

> Eva, ma ja sam 0 već preboljela! Već se odavna nisam veselila dolasku M., a sad eto jedva čekam, da mogu ponovno početi!
> Kako tebi prolaze ovi dani do bete? Sve ok?


Još uvijek sam mirna. Malo mi čudno jer se ništa ne događa. Poslje aiha sam znala imati probadanja, a sad stvarno kao da nisam ni bila na transferu.
Vjerojatno ću poluditi do kraja ali za sada se dobro držim.

----------


## ježić

Baš mi je drago da je sve ok!
Vjerujem da ćeš ludit, ali brzo će taj 1., a onda jedna lijepa beta za smirenje :Klap:

----------


## visibaba

> *Snekica* nam javlja da su njeni momcici-folikulici jedan drugom od uva do uva i da ce stoperica biti -vec danas!!!!
> A sad idemo na odbrojavanje nagomilati vibrice za nju!!!!


wow, ovo je stvarno ekspresno!  :Klap:  bravo Snekice!!!

pinny, zao mi je :Love: 




> Jel netko mozda zna do kojeg tjedna se koristi utrogestan,i dali se postepeno prestaje ili ?


ja ne bih prekidala utrogestan na svoju ruku, pa makar vec bio 12. ili 14. tjedan, jer ponekad terapija traje i duze od toga. Pitaj svakako svog lijecnika kada prekinuti s utrogestanom.

----------


## ježić

Evo ja službeno prijavljujem 1dc. Od četvrtka sam ponovno na klomifenima.

----------


## marina81

Ja sam jucer bila na kontroli i doc mi reko da mogu prestani s koristenjem,citala sam da dosta cura prekida postepeno,pa me bilo strah,dosta panicarim oko svega a šta cu kad sam takva.Zato sam išla pitati da mi bude lakse.

----------


## kriistiina

Drage moje sutra je moja prva folikulometrija. Nadam se da će sve biti ok, danas putujemo za Zg.

Šaljme vam puno pusa i držte fige

Sneki ~~~~~~~~~~ !!!!!

----------


## ptica1

Kriistiina, sretno i drži se.

----------


## ježić

Kriistiina, sretno! Nek se folikuli lijepo razvijaju!

----------


## Snekica

evo i mog izvještaja! kako je Sela javila, 8dc sam imala 1. folikulometriju, isti dan primila štopericu i danas sam imala punkciju i dobili smo 6 js!!! Sad grizem nokte do petka kad ću znati koliko su cure i dečki partijali i da li ćemo koji imati u škrinjici  :Smile:

----------


## ježić

Čestitam *Snekice*! Nadam se da je bio dobar party, a i da će ostale lijepo smjestiti na sigurno! :Wink:

----------


## Snekica

Nadam se samo da im je alkohol zabranjen  :Laughing:

----------


## nety

Ja sam dobila 25 inekcija gonala i trebam poceti pikati od 2 dana ciklusa Ono sto mi nije jasno je zasto sam dobila 25 a po shemi si trebam dati 20?

----------


## suzzie2

> Ja sam dobila 25 inekcija gonala i trebam poceti pikati od 2 dana ciklusa Ono sto mi nije jasno je zasto sam dobila 25 a po shemi si trebam dati 20?


*Nety* 20 gonala je predviđena količina stimulacije, međutim kroz folikulometrije koje će biti rađene i tvoju reakciju na stimulaciju, tvoj liječnik će prilagođavati i lijekove, tako da je u konačnici moguće da ćeš ih primiti i više od 20, a možda i manje. Ili naravno 20 ako je dr. jako dobar u predviđanjima kako će tvoje tijelo reagirati. Sretno!

*Snekice* baš sam sretna zbog tebe. Držim fige! :Wink:

----------


## mimi81

Čestitam Snekica! Nadam se da ćeš sljedećih 9 mjeseci biti trudnica. Koja ti je bila stimulacija?

----------


## Snekica

Riječi ti se pozlatile! Gonali, ukupno 16 kom. (najmanje do sada)  8dc punkcija = 6js

----------


## nety

Ja se nadam da ce biti i manje jer vec sam jednom isla na folikulometriju kad smo probavali s klomifenima i bilo je puno jajnih stanica 
Ufff posao je pred nama Samo nikako neznam jeli bi isla na oplodnju sva 3 jajasca
Strah me s jedne strane jer su mi s 3 ipak vece sanse a s druge sta ako se sve 3 prime ?
M se ljuti jer se okolo propitkujem kako i sta kod ljudi koji su isli na MPO ali sta cu pa moram se inforimirati Pa nije to sramota 
Ali svima koji mi drze fige hvala i ja drzim fige isto Juce sam malo citala forum pa mi se knedla napravila u grlu kad sam vidjela da neki pisu da im se nije primilo  :Sad:

----------


## ZAUZETA

Pozz,  jel tko zna kaj bilo sa Zrinkič, dugo me nije bilo, a sad vidim da je na Roditeljima anđela... nije li ona bila tu naša? Ja se još premišljam za sloveniju, nije da ne želim, ali sam nekako pospremila sve to u ladicu... duboko. A MM stalno spominje da skuplja lovu za Slo, pa mi je drago da je on zagrijan, bar netko. Neka prođe sad ovaj ludi tjedan, pa onda zovem, evo obečajem  :Smile:    pusa, djevojke, vidim ima novih i starih... mješovito društvo.

----------


## Snekica

Nety, neka te ohrabre uspjesi, a neuspjehe za sad ostavi iza sebe. U postupke moraš ulaziti da pozitivom! U ovome ima i onih koji su uspjeli iz prve i onih koje već n-ti put pokušavaju. Svatko od nas je individua i moraš razmišljati da će biti ovaj put sve u redu! 
Po protokolu sam dobila 25 Gonala, a potrošila ih tek 16. Preostale vraćam Klinici. Sretno!

----------


## sanja1

A Sneki bit će tu ljepih malaca :Klap: .
Zauzeta :Bye: .

----------


## ježić

Nety, dobrodošla! Naravno da se nije sramota informirati, dapače mislim da bi i ti i TM trebali što više znati o onom što vas čeka.
A što se tiče osvrta na uspjehe i neuspjehe, potpisujem *Snekicu*. Svaki organizam je jedinstven po sebi i nikad se ne možeš znati kako će reagirati, koliko god misliš da se možeš s nekim poistovjetiti. Važno je samo misliti pozitivno i nadati se najboljem, a probleme rješavati redom kako na njih nailaziš.
Sretno!

----------


## Snekica

> Pozz,  jel tko zna kaj bilo sa Zrinkič, dugo me nije bilo, a sad vidim da je na Roditeljima anđela... nije li ona bila tu naša?


Je, naša je, sad sam pročitala i ne mogu sebi doći! *
Zrinkic*, nemam riječi koje bi te sad utješile, osim da mi je žao!  :Sad:  :Love:

----------


## tlatincica

*Zauzeta* očisti inbox!

*Snekice*, ma znala sam ja da će biti ludnica!  :Very Happy: 
*Nety* dobro nam došla, cure su ti već dale odgovore. Što se tiče informiranja, ježić ti je dobro rekla- nije sramota ne znati, treba pitati i informirati se. Tako će ti biti jasnije ti se događa, što ti rade i kako si ponekad i sam pomoći.
I kad se počneš raspitivati, vrlo brzo ćeš vidjeti da i u tvojoj neposrednoj blizini sigurno ima ljudi sa sličnim problemima.
Znala sam u postupcima čuti cure koje kažu: neee! ne surfam po netu! tamo pišu svakakve strahote. Ne znam trebam li staviti ovog  :Nope: , ovog  :Mad:  ili  :Laughing:  na takve komentare. 

*Ježić*  :Kiss:

----------


## frodo

Ajme Snekice, ma tu će bit veselo  :Very Happy: 
puhat ćeš ti ovo ljeto, i gegat se...aha... :Yes: 
svim ostalim curama također puno vibrica šaljem!!

----------


## nety

Hvala cure Zlatne ste!

----------


## Aurora*

> Ufff posao je pred nama Samo nikako neznam jeli bi isla na oplodnju sva 3 jajasca
> Strah me s jedne strane jer su mi s 3 ipak vece sanse a s druge sta ako se sve 3 prime ?


Ogranicenje oplodnje na samo 3 jajne stanice je najgore sto nam je Zakon o medicinskoj oplodnji nametnuo. 

Smisao stimuliranih postupaka (u zemljama s normalnim zakonom) je da se pridobivanjem veceg broja jajnih stanica, koje se SVE oplode, dodje do najkvalitetnijih embrija. Tada su sanse za zacece najvece. 

Na temelju kvalitete embrija moze se ocjeniti koji embrij ima najvise sanse da se implantira, sto se u jednakoj mjeri ne moze reci i za neoplodjenu jajnu stanicu. Prema tome, ako biolog ima npr. 12 JS na raspolaganju tesko da izmedju njih moze izabrati bas one 3 najbolje koje ce se oploditi i pravilno razvijati. Toliko teze mu je izabrati jos manje od toga. 

Zato si ja nikada ne bih jos dodatno ogranicavala vec onakvo smanjenu sansu zbog zakonskog ogranicenja pristajucu na oplodnju i manje od 3 jajne stanice. S druge strane u slucaju da na dan transfera zaista ostanu sva 3 embrija, ne bih pristala na transfer sva 3 zbog velikog rizika kojeg nosi viseplodna trudnoca.

----------


## frodo

> Ja se nadam da ce biti i manje jer vec sam jednom isla na folikulometriju kad smo probavali s klomifenima i bilo je puno jajnih stanica 
> Ufff posao je pred nama Samo nikako neznam jeli bi isla na oplodnju sva 3 jajasca
> Strah me s jedne strane jer su mi s 3 ipak vece sanse a s druge sta ako se sve 3 prime ?
> M se ljuti jer se okolo propitkujem kako i sta kod ljudi koji su isli na MPO ali sta cu pa moram se inforimirati Pa nije to sramota 
> Ali svima koji mi drze fige hvala i ja drzim fige isto Juce sam malo citala forum pa mi se knedla napravila u grlu kad sam vidjela da neki pisu da im se nije primilo


*Nety*,tko pita ne skita! Ja, kad sam prvi puta išla na IVF,sve što sam znala naučila sam na internetu, i hvala Bogu na tome.I opet sam bila zbunjena i imala sto pitanja u glavi, šta i kako, zašto ovako, a ne onako...Muž i ja smo od početka sa svim svojim, obiteljima i prijateljima normalno i otvoreno razgovarali, i gle čuda, kad smo mi progovorili o tome odjednom su i dva bračna para, prijatelji,otvorili svoje srce i priznali da imaju isti problem.Nije sramota pitati, a niti razgovarati o tome sa onim tko ti je blizak i tko ti želi najbolje.  :Love: 
A što se tiče uspjeha, pogledaj moj potpis,prvi IVF uspješan, 3 embrija vraćena,jedan se primio za mamu  :Zaljubljen: 
Sad bi mi i drugu bebu, ali nekako nam ne ide baš kako si mi to planiramo...ali samo optimizam i pozitivnost i bit će  :Smile: 
Zato, glavu gore, i samo pitaj,ako nemaš gdje-imaš ovdje! :Smile:

----------


## zvončica1976

[QUOTE=visibaba;1847821]wow, ovo je stvarno ekspresno!  :Klap:  bravo Snekice!!!

pinny, zao mi je :Love: 



ja ne bih prekidala utrogestan na svoju ruku, pa makar vec bio 12. ili 14. tjedan, jer ponekad terapija traje i duze od toga. Pitaj svakako svog lijecnika kada prekinuti s utrogestanom.[/QUOT        
moram se nadovezati da sam utrogestan prekinula onda kada mi je to ginekolog odredio,znači SVAKAKO NE na svoju ruku,niti sam to navela,govorim o PREPORUCI GINEKOLOGA KADA SE PRESTAJE...toliko.

----------


## visibaba

> moram se nadovezati da sam utrogestan prekinula onda kada mi je to ginekolog odredio,znači SVAKAKO NE na svoju ruku,niti sam to navela,govorim o PREPORUCI GINEKOLOGA KADA SE PRESTAJE...toliko.


ma zvoncica sve ok, samo sam nadopunila, jer preporuke ginekologa mogu biti razlicite ovisno o svakom pojedinom slucaju.

Nety, dobrodosla. cure su ti vec sve rekle, pitaj sve sto te zanima; ja svakako navijam za informirani pristup.

Snekice, super za jajne stanice :Very Happy: . Navijam za odlicnu oplodnju!!!

----------


## zvončica1976

> ma zvoncica sve ok, samo sam nadopunila, jer preporuke ginekologa mogu biti razlicite ovisno o svakom pojedinom slucaju.
> 
> Nety, dobrodosla. cure su ti vec sve rekle, pitaj sve sto te zanima; ja svakako navijam za informirani pristup.
> 
> Snekice, super za jajne stanice. Navijam za odlicnu oplodnju!!!


u svakom slučaju od viška glava ne boli,bolje koji dan više - nego kraće.
Svim curama u bilo kojim fazama želim da vam proljeće donese puno ružičistih misli ! :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Klap:

----------


## Sela

*Snekica* jesi zvala i sto kazu????

----------


## Bab

Snekice draga, šaljemo svi toooneee ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za tebe i tvoje mrvice

----------


## Snekica

Zvala i ..........................idemo sutra po bebice!!! Nemojte vi meni "mrvice"! To su već bebolinci!!!  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Sela

OOO,ma bravo *Sneki*.....znaci veliki blastodecki!!!

----------


## Snekica

A šta nam je sa Kriistinom?

----------


## kriistiina

Evo me, evo me.... 

Kao prvo Snekice moja čestitam!!!! Kod tebe stvarno nekako na brzinu..  :Smile: 

Bila sam u čet i danas na f-metriji.. Sve ok, puna sam folikula. Na lijevom jedno 10-ak komada, na desnom 9.. Danas mi kaže neka odem izvaditi estradiol i da se vidimo u nedjelju i ja i MM lijepo u auto i put Osijeka... Kad zovu iz bolnice da se ipak vratimo, da je i sutra UZV. Uglavnom, mog dr nema pa me pregledava prof Vrčić... Samo riječi hvale za njega imam iako je pomalo strog  :Smile: .. 

Nemam u Zg net, a bojim se ići preko moba pa se zato tako malo javljam, ali stralno ja mislim na vas... Kontam da će punkcija biti ubrzo jer su neki folikulići preko 15mm, a danas je tek 9dc..  :Smile:   :Smile:  

Puno, puno, punooooo vas sve pozdravljam.. 

Sneki sutra se možda i vidimo... Puno sreće ti želim još jednom...  :Smile: 

Pusa!

----------


## ježić

*kriistiina*, sretno!

----------


## ich123

ja samo želim poslati puuuuno  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ i da vam svima što prije uspije!!! držim fige!!!  :Kiss:

----------


## kriistiina

Cure moje hvala Vam..  :Love:

----------


## Snekica

Super, Kriistina! Javi mi se sutra! U 8 sam tamo! Sretno! Moji folikuli su bili na 8.dc od 14-17mm kad sam dobila štopericu. Stvarno si prava koka  :Shock: , nek bude toliko i js!!! Pa da i smrzneš kojega!  :Very Happy: 
 :Heart:  svima!

----------


## visibaba

Snekica, nadam se da tvoji embriji dugo ostaju s tobom!!! Sretno sutra na transferu!

kristina ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ i sretno!

----------


## nety

Curke trebam pomoc danas sam dobila menstruaciju Za IVF sam narucena u 4 mjesecu Inekcije sam vec dobila i cekaju
Sad neznam jeli trebam sad se poceti pikati ili tek sa sljedecom menstruacijom koja ce doci u 4 mjesecu? Mislila sma se napraviti blesavom i poceti sad Tak i tak ce 8 dan biti slj tjedan kad je novi mjesec ali se nebi htjela zeznuti pa da tam vele a ne niste dobro

----------


## mimi81

Svakako nety, počni se pikati. Ne znam kakv ti je protokol?

----------


## nety

Po 3 inekcije pa po 2 a 8 dan na ultrazvuk
Piše na papiru da se moram javiti kad pocnem s pikanjem Sutra cu ujutro zvati

----------


## Snekica

Evo cure, stigla ja kući sa jednim članom obitelji više. Nadam se da me samo ne testira tih 14 dana nego da će mu/joj se svidjeti kod ove lude mamice pa poželi i ostati zauvijek uz nas.  :Heart:

----------


## Mali Mimi

Snekice i ja ti to želim od srca

----------


## Snekica

:Smile:

----------


## sanja1

Sneki :Klap: ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~da se malac ljepo ugnjezdi  :Zaljubljen: .

----------


## mimi81

Snekice sretno i navijam za veliku betu!

----------


## tlatincica

> ispričavam se što se nisam predstavila i hvala na dobrodošlici!
> trudimo se 16 mjeseci
> on 32 godine, normoozospermija
> ja 29 godina, neprohodni jajovodi (u 2-om mj.ultrazvučni hsg), ovulacije redovite(lh testići) 10-12dc, ciklusi 27-28 dana
> 30.3. zakazan pregled kod dr streleca, konzultacije za laparoskopiju ili ivf, zbog godina pretpostavljam da će predložiti ivf
> 
> nisam znala da se ne čeka dugo za lijekove, mislila sam da je čekanje par mjeseci, nadam se da se za sami postupak isto ne čeka dugo.vidjet ćemo sve za par dana pa se javim.


Ma lijekove ćeš zaista dobiti odmah, držim fige da termin dobiješ brzo.
Ovisno o tome što će doktor odlučiti, max se čeka 6 mjeseci.
Naravno, možda te primi i ranije.
Sretno i javljaj što se događa!  :Smile:

----------


## tlatincica

*Trudnice*  :Klap: 
Mala26 (još mjesec dana!)
Ana03
Nana_banana
rajvos
marina81
Visibaba
zvončica1976
Mijina prijateljica
ich123

*Čekalice bete*  :Heart: 
nety
taca70

*Pikalice*  :Heart: 
Kriistiina

*Prirodni ciklus IVF/ AIH/ klomifenke*  :Heart: 
ježić

*Čekalice termina, pregleda i koječega*  :Heart: 
04/11 mare77
04/11 milla2
04/11 mimi81
04/11 nety
04/11 tlatincica
06/11 Sanja1
Ana1201
Bab
dada-55
Dariaaa
Dhea
Dona
duba13
frodo
Glossy
inada
Jasenka
kerolajn5
legal alien
ljube
Niki
Nivesa
Pinny
ptica1
Suzzie2
Tajčica
tikki
TrudyC
Vanchriban
vuki
Zauzeta 
Zrinkič*

Cure za koje navijamo ~~~~~~~~~*
Dea2010 (Slovenija)
Sela (Češka)
ValaMala (VV)
Zauzeta (Slovenija) 
plavuša007 (ST)

----------


## Snekica

Mali update! Sorry Tlatincice!*

Trudnice*  :Klap: 
Mala26 (još mjesec dana!)
Ana03
Nana_banana
rajvos
marina81
Visibaba
zvončica1976
Mijina prijateljica
ich123

*Čekalice bete*  :Heart: 
nety
taca70
Snekica

*Pikalice*  :Heart: 
Kriistiina

*Prirodni ciklus IVF/ AIH/ klomifenke*  :Heart: 
ježić

*Čekalice termina, pregleda i koječega*  :Heart: 
04/11 mare77
04/11 milla2
04/11 mimi81
04/11 nety
04/11 tlatincica
06/11 Sanja1
Ana1201
Bab
dada-55
Dariaaa
Dhea
Dona
duba13
frodo
Glossy
inada
Jasenka
kerolajn5
legal alien
ljube
Niki
Nivesa
Pinny
ptica1
Suzzie2
Tajčica
tikki
TrudyC
Vanchriban
vuki
Zauzeta 
Zrinkič*

Cure za koje navijamo ~~~~~~~~~*
Dea2010 (Slovenija)
Sela (Češka)
ValaMala (VV)
Zauzeta (Slovenija) 
plavuša007 (ST)

----------


## tlatincica

Ajmeee, oprosti!
Ne znam što se dogodilo, tebe sam prvu prebacila u gornji dom  :Embarassed:  :Embarassed:  :Embarassed: 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## tikki

Tlatincica, ja sam čekalica termina u 4/11, pa kad ćeš idzći put ovu našu krasnu internu listicu sastavljat ubroji me  :Smile:

----------


## tlatincica

A i nety je pikalica, zar ne?

Lijepo molim volonterku da napravi ispravnu listu.
Tlatincica je uvenula  :Grin:

----------


## tlatincica

> Tlatincica, ja sam čekalica termina u 4/11, pa kad ćeš idzći put ovu našu krasnu internu listicu sastavljat ubroji me





> *Lijepo molim volonterku da napravi ispravnu listu.*
> Tlatincica je uvenula


Eto.

----------


## Snekica

Tlatincice, šta se događa s tobom??? Moramo te zaliti!  :Smile:

----------


## Dhea

evo ja prijavljujem obavljen stim. postupak ovaj mjesec
od 8 folikula, 4 js ok, oplodjeno 2, transfer tih 2 embrija ocijenjenih kao izuzetno dobri
danas 12 dpt, krenulo smedje brljanje, 28. mi je dan ciklusa i menga nepogresivo stize

----------


## Snekica

*Dhea* nije gotovo dok ne dođe prava M! Držim fige za dobar ishod!  :Love:

----------


## ježić

*Dhea*, slažem se sa *snekicom.* Nemoj dići ruke prije vremena!

----------


## Dhea

menga stize, kod mene je to tocno u sat, doci ce navecer, vec znam
nego o necem drugom razmisljam
zadnja dva postupka su mi bila sama po sebi dosta stresna, usput sam dosta i radila, nisam ni mirovala nakon transfera, ni nesto zdravo zivjela, bilo je dosta stresa u svakom slucaju i oba puta sam ostala trudna
druga stvar je to sto trudnoce nisu opstale, pa sam tu malo i sama sebe okrivljavala
ovaj put je bilo sve savrseno, postupak i protokol prosli bez ikakvog stresa i losih nuspojava, embriji ocijenjeni kao super, super, ja doma lezala, mirovala, zdravo zivjela, nisam radila, idealni uvjeti i onda nista
izgleda da ja sama tu nista ne mogu napravili nego kako odluci visa sila

----------


## suzzie2

*Dhea* i ja mislim da je tu uvijek u pitanju taj dodatni faktor, možeš ga nazvati viša sila, sreća, božja volja, kako god, a na koji ni mi, ni naši liječnici ne mogu utjecati.

Naravno, ja uvijek glasam za mirovanje i što manje stresa, ali više zbog toga da bi sama sa sobom kasnije lakše živjela ne predbacujući si bar to, ali to naravno nije odlučujuće u ovoj našoj priči.

*Snekice* baš sam nestrpljiva!

*Tlatincice ?*

----------


## tlatincica

Dhea držim fige da sve bude onako kako si priželjkivala na početku postupka  :Smile: 

OK, napravit ću novu listu danas navečer  :Razz:

----------


## tlatincica

Uz isprike za jučerašnju pijanu listu, evo update-a:*

Trudnice*  :Klap: 
Mala26 (još mjesec dana!)
Ana03
Nana_banana
rajvos
marina81
Visibaba
zvončica1976
Mijina prijateljica
ich123

*Čekalice bete*  :Heart: 
taca70
Snekica
Kriistiina?

*Pikalice*  :Heart: 
nety

*Prirodni ciklus IVF/ AIH/ klomifenke*  :Heart: 
ježić
*
Čekalice termina, pregleda i koječega*  :Heart: 
04/11 mare77
04/11 milla2
04/11 mimi81
04/11 nety
04/11 tikki
04/11 tlatincica
06/11 Sanja1
Ana1201
Bab
dada-55
Dariaaa
Dhea
Dona
duba13
frodo
Glossy
inada
Jasenka
kerolajn5
legal alien
ljube
Niki
Nivesa
ptica1
Pinny
Suzzie2
Tajčica
TrudyC
Vanchriban
vuki
Zauzeta
Zrinkič

*Cure za koje navijamo ~~~~~~~~~*
Dea2010 (Slovenija)
Sela (Češka)
ValaMala (VV)
Zauzeta (Slovenija) 
plavuša007 (ST)

----------


## nety

Cure kao prvo hvala vam svima puno Ja se svugdje raspitujem nis me nije sram
Par mojih frendica je islo na IVF i sve sam istrazila i sve sam znala do 1og dana menge Onda sam se uspanicila ...ono to je to Pocinjemo i nis vise neznam Ali zato imam jednu dobru dusicu u Petrovoj koja pomaze i odgovara nas sve plus vi ovdje i opet sam u normali 
Za ovaj tj pikanja sma se zamijenila na poslu da sam popo slobodna  i idem u Petrovu Danas sam si popricala i s curom koja je bila ispred mene na pikanju Mislim u istoj smo kasi moramo podijelit to kaj imamo  :Smile: 
Ona mi je rekla da si moram kosuljicu otvoriti to cu ici ujutro prije posla
U subotu mi je 8 dan ciklusa ali sam danas zvala u Petrovu i rekla mi je sestra neka dodem u Petak ujutro na ultrazvuk
Pitanje- ostavila sam uputnicu za bolnicko lijecenje ali na onom papiru s uputama piše da kad se dolazi na ultrazvuk 8i dan da se donese uputnica Kaj to znaci da mi treba još jedna ili je to ta koju sma ostavila kad sam lijekove dobila

----------


## ježić

> Pitanje- ostavila sam uputnicu za bolnicko lijecenje ali na onom papiru s uputama piše da kad se dolazi na ultrazvuk 8i dan da se donese uputnica Kaj to znaci da mi treba još jedna ili je to ta koju sma ostavila kad sam lijekove dobila


Meni je sestra zadnji put uzela samo uputnicu za bolničko liječenje i ona je vrijedila za sve folikulometrije i za sam postupak.

----------


## taca70

Nety, ne trebas donositi drugu uputnicu. Sretno.

----------


## ana 03

evo i nas dvije- cure moje drage! kod nas je sve u najodličnijem stanju brojimo 23t. i vesela sam beba svako jutro pred zoru,a i bogme sam velika dr.kaže.nisam vas zaboravila i često škicam da vidim gdje su moje suborke! za dr.Šprem samo najljepše a i za dr.Vrčića!primjetila sam da je od nove godine sve veća gužva u čekaonama...prije bi bila gotova s svime za ca.45min a od Nove ostajemo po 3-4h.al to je najmanje važno u našoj trudnoći!a da i svaki put mi treba nova uputnica(dok prije nije trebala,vračali su mi je)a idem na kontrolu svaka 2do max.3 tj. kao sto rekoh sve se to najmanje važno kad znaš kroz sta si sve prošao da bi do doga došao! htjela bi se nadovezat na sve drage i buduće mame koje su u dilemi koliko vratit??? meni je 26god.mužu 28.prvi nam je ICSI bio. imali smo vraćene 3 blastice,a 4 smo ih dobili i niti jednog trena nisam pomisljala na to koliko da ih vratimo, jer to je naša nada i naša djeca...eto s svim prekrasnim prognozama od dr.i biologice nama se primilo-SAMO JEDNO,a sta da upravo svoju curicu nisam izabrala?uvijek bi se mislila...zato nas dvije drzimo fige za vase curice i dečkiće!

----------


## ježić

Draga *ana*, čestitam ti na tvojoj bebici i želim vam da i do kraja T prođe sve u najodličnijem stanju. Obradovalo me što hvališ doc. Š., jer je ona i moja doktorica. To što je veća gužva u čekaonici, valjda je dobar znak. Nadam se da će svi ti parovi čim prije doći do svog cilja.
Još jednom, sretno!

----------


## Snekica

*Ana*, drago mi je da nas se sjetiš i da nas škicaš! Mazi svoju curicu u buši i budi najsretnija mama na svijetu, što već  jesi! Isto kao i *ježić*, i meni je drago što je hvališ (Š) jer je ona i moj izbor. Pusa tebi i bebici!  :Smile:

----------


## mare77

Evo i moja terapija je stigla ,s prvim danom c.pikam  decapeptyl pa drugi dan po 3 amp.menopura.Ovako zvuči baš jednostavno ali ne znam kako ću se bockati,definitivno ću to morat izvest sama.8 dan ciklusa idem na uzv u Petrovu. E sad ne znam dali ću odmah morati ostat u Zg ili se vraćam kući? Ima li koja od vas nekakav prijedlog za smještaj u blizini bolnice?

----------


## Snekica

Mare, koji ti je to postupak? Iz kojeg dijela HR si? Koliko trebaš putovati do ZG? Za smještaj ti šaljem pp. Sorry, šta sam te opalila pitanjima...

----------


## mare77

nety, meni je sestra rekla uzv. 8. dan ciklusa s uputnicom za bolničko liječenje ako sam dobro razumjela. tako piše i na onim uputama koje sam dobila kad sam išla pa injekcije.

----------


## mare77

Snekica ovo je moj prvi postupak,iz Slavonije sam pa kontam ako se moram vratiti za dan dva na drugi uzv. možda je bolje platiti smještaj.zapravo ne znam kad sljedi drugi uzv. dali je kod svih cura isto ili to ovisi o reakciji na terapiju?

----------


## Snekica

Poslan pp. Ja inače imam po 2 UZV i onda punkciju, i naravno ako je sve ok, nakon 3 dana transfer. Za UZV idem busom i ostanem gore, nakon 2. UZV idem kući, štopericu si dam kući, vratim se preksutra s MM na punkciju, opet idem kući, i vraćamo se opet na transfer. 
Ovaj put sam imala samo 1 UZV (8dc) istu večer sam si dala štopericu i čekala preksutra muža da dođe jer mi se nije isplatilo putovati kući. A i cure su mi pripremile Petrovsku kavicu  :Kiss:  pa nije imalo smisla ići kući. Ovaj put nisam plaćala stan, bila sam kod frendice.

----------


## nety

ja idem svaki dan u petrovu na inekcije jer kad sam vidjela kako to izgleda mislim da nebi uspijela to sama Nis mi nije bilo jasno kaj di treba ici pa sam ja to odlucila u strucne ruke staviti A i cula sam naknadno da su si cure same davale pa nekima nije usjelo jer nisu dobro izvele ..zato ja rade prosecem do tam i eto za 5 min gotovo
Curke dajte samo recite koji dan otprilike ide punkcija a koji dan ide transfer I ka dmoram muza povesti sa sobom da i on nesto pridonese :Laughing:

----------


## ana 03

hvala Snekice i Ježiću,za sad je trudnoća za poželit...bez povračanja,mučnina i dr.i najvažnije je da je od 1.dana našeg druženja sve bilo uredu :D
Mare77 ja sam bar imala ovako: 8 dan sam bila na uvz pa su mi rekli da dođem za 2 dana opet na uvz,pa nakon toga opet za dva dana uvz, pa sam znači 13 dan isla na transfer,pa sam 3 dana čekala da mi bebice vrate...to je u mome slučaju tako bilo,al to varira o folikulima i odluče kad je najbolje ići na transfer

----------


## ana 03

joj ispričavam se 13 dan punkcija mi je bila ( skroz sam pomješala punkciju i transfer  :Sad:  ). Nety kad bude punkcija onda dragi ide u akciju  :Razz:

----------


## nety

> joj ispričavam se 13 dan punkcija mi je bila ( skroz sam pomješala punkciju i transfer  ). Nety kad bude punkcija onda dragi ide u akciju


Odlicno da i on malo pridonese  :Laughing:  Ovak radi pa ja sve sama obavljam a on je posteden svega  :Razz:

----------


## ježić

Dobro jutro Petrofke! Evo ja s   :Coffee: , a nema vas na vidiku!
Sutra ujutro sam ranom zorom na prvoj folikulometriji pa me zanima ima li još netko možda zainteresiran za druženje gore?

----------


## ptica1

Ja sam tek u utorak tamo.
Sretno svima koji su u postupku i malo ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Snekica

Ježić sretno!!! Kavica ti je mmmmmmm fina i miriši do mene!

----------


## ježić

> Ježić sretno!!! Kavica ti je mmmmmmm fina i miriši do mene!


 :Kiss:  Kak je malac?

----------


## Snekica

A gunđa nešto, ne odgovaraju mu svakakvi položaji, pogotovo kad ravno ležim. Vidjeti ćemo šta će biti. (čovjek bi pomislio da sam trudna već 6 mj. :Laughing: ) Svako toliko me nešto lagano štrecne, ne mogu raditi neke naglije pokrete -mislim ono za podignuti jastuk, okrenuti se na bok... Ma šta ja znam, nit smrdi nit miriše!

----------


## ježić

Ma meni miriše na prve trudničke simptome! Samo se vi dobro čuvajte, nemoj ništa dizat, pa čak ni jastuke, dok se malac ne primi čvrsto, čvrsto!!!

----------


## Sela

*Snekica* vec zarana je postao izbirljiv!!! :Laughing:  (malac)

----------


## Snekica

A šta da ti kažem... Na tatu!  :Laughing:

----------


## Bab

Curke moje booook !!!

Snekice,~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za malca...nek i ostane tu na sigurnom.

Sve Vas puunoo pozdravljam, a Visibabi s kojom sam se jučer družila u Petrovoj šaljem poseban kiss i ispričavam joj se što sam bila malo mutava jučer, ali anestezija me totalno ubila, cijeli dan sam k sebi dolazila...sorry draga.

I da, moja stanica se oplodila i nadam se da će biti mala žilavica koja će izrasti u našu Niku ili Lukasa  :Smile:

----------


## Sela

Dodjite *Nika* ili *Lukas*,ovdje Vas netko jako zarko zeli!!! :Joggler:  :Bouncing:  :Joggler:

----------


## Snekica

*Bab*, primjetila sam da si bila out jer tvoj sms nisam uopće skužila  :Laughing:  Mislim, da nisam znala gdje si i šta si radila, nema šanse da odgonetnem poruku!* Nika* ili *Lukas*, dovucite svoje guze ovamo, netko vas jako treba!!!  :Heart:  Beta 11.04.?

----------


## Bab

Ajme, tek sad sam išla pročitati poruku koju sam vam jučer slala...katastrofa... :Embarassed: 
ni ja ju sama ne bi skužila, a kamoli vi...hehehehe :Grin: 

za ß još moramo malo pričekati, prvo da vidimo dal će uopće biti et-a...polako, korak po korak.

----------


## ČUFTICA

evo cure nove na forumu... čitam Vas već godinu dana, ali nikako da se prijavim... uglavnom vidim da se držite zajedno ,pa eto i ja bi Vam se pridružila ako može???!!!!...

----------


## Bab

Čuftice, dobrodošla među nas.

Nadam se da će ti s nama biti lijepo, ali i da ćeš vrlo brzo otići od nas  :Smile: 

Reci nam malo više o sebi...

----------


## milla2

bok cure!! evo ja sam bila jučer u petrovoj dobila sam injekcije i moram na UZV 8.dana m.al sad sam u frci panici jer su mi tek jučer rekli da moram markere za hiv i hepatitise raditi ,frka me da neću stići do 12 .4 kad idem nauzv moram predati papire ? kako ste vi psihijatra i pravnika riješili? i hoću li sama znati dati inekcije?baš me frka

----------


## ČUFTICA

> Čuftice, dobrodošla među nas.
> 
> Nadam se da će ti s nama biti lijepo, ali i da ćeš vrlo brzo otići od nas 
> 
> Reci nam malo više o sebi...


 
pa evo ... u petrovoj sam dvije godine... moja dijagnoza je PCO( slaba), a od M sve ok za sada ... u braku sam 5 godina , a zajedno 9 godina... nikad nismo koristli zaštitu, a bebice nema... jučer sam bila u Petrovoj, trebala sam sada ići na ivf , ali lijevi jajnik mi je pun cista tako da smo odgodili za slijedeći mjesec, a to će doći brzo.. dobila sam potvrdu za podizanje lijekova , uputnice sam predala i u ponedjeljak idem na uzv da vidi jesu li mi ciste pukle ... i da od jučer pijem i kontracepcijske pilule slijedeća 24 dana... sve u svemu bila sam na 3 AIH ali ništa... to mi je nekak bez veze... sve upute sam dobila za ivf mada još baš to ne kužim , ali moram više puta pročitati... to ti je to ukratko... 


još ne mogu zapamtiti od vas svih kakvi su problemi, ali potrudit ću se..

nadam se da ću u Petrovoj neku i vidjeti i možda jedan dan svama popiti kavu???!!!

----------


## ježić

> bok cure!! evo ja sam bila jučer u petrovoj dobila sam injekcije i moram na UZV 8.dana m.al sad sam u frci panici jer su mi tek jučer rekli da moram markere za hiv i hepatitise raditi ,frka me da neću stići do 12 .4 kad idem nauzv moram predati papire ? kako ste vi psihijatra i pravnika riješili? i hoću li sama znati dati inekcije?baš me frka


Draga milla, ne znam odakle si iako piše lokacija: na otoku. Ako ideš u Zagreb, markere na HIV i hepatitis možeš raditi u Zavodu za transfuziju (Petrova 3), treba se naručiti, velika je gužva i nalazi se čekaju oko tjedan dana. Navodno se isti mogu napraviti u Zavodu za javno zdravstvo (Mirogojska 18) bez naručivanja i čekanja. Pinky je o tome pisala na http://forum.roda.hr/threads/63568-M...epatitis-b-i-c

Što se tiče psihijatra i psihologa, ja sam sve obavila na Šalati, imaju to dobro organizirano jer i jedno i drugo rješavaš isti dan (mislim da je srijeda). nemam sad broj telefona jer sam na poslu, pa ako ti se u međuvremenu nitko od cura ne javi, poslat ću ti ja broj kasnije.

Meni su u Petrovoj dali popis svega što je potrebno napraviti i sakupiti od papira prije postupka, probaj potražizi taj papir ako ga imaš. Tamo ti zapravo sve piše.

----------


## ptica1

Čuftice, dobro nam došla!

----------


## inada

Drage moje tek sam stigla na vašu temu a već odem s nje. naime danas sam bila prvi puta u petrovoj i dr. je predlpžio laparoskopiju, a ja se baš nadala da će ovo biti dogovor za ivf i sva se naoružala znanjem...možete si mislit. i lijepo dobila papirić koje pretrage trebam obaviti u vezi operacijice. 
budite mi pozdravljene i svima vam želim da što prije ostvarite svoje želje.

----------


## milla2

baš sam blesava ,fala pa da oni imaju svoje org.pravnike i psihijatre pa ću to obaviti u Zg brže je sigurno nego u Lošinju ,a markere idem raditi u Rijeku jer tu sve moram čekati duže...al ću stići pokupiti nalaze do 12.super hvala Ježić!

----------


## tikki

Bok cure! Baš je super vidjeti da je kod nas sve u nekom proljetnom movingu  :Smile:  Nove cure, *milla, čuftica, inada*! Dobro došle među nas i iskreno vam želim da što manje vremena provedemo u druženju na ovoj temi, već da se svi preselimo na trudnićke forume  :Wink: 

Bab i Snekica, držim fige za mrvice!

Još malo pa će 4. mjesec... jedva čekam pregled da se dogovorimo za ivf

----------


## ježić

> I da, moja stanica se oplodila i nadam se da će biti mala žilavica koja će izrasti u našu Niku ili Lukasa


Čestitam *Bab* i sretno s transferom!

----------


## visibaba

> I da, moja stanica se oplodila i nadam se da će biti mala žilavica koja će izrasti u našu Niku ili Lukasa


jeeee :Very Happy: , ova vijest me bas razveselila!!!
bit ce sigurno et ~~~~~~ i nek samo mrvica dugo ostane s tobom!!!
a bas si bila slatka onak munjena od anestezije. neke stvari si mi dvaput ispricala :Grin:  (prije i poslije spavanja), al te nisam htjela prekidat i dodatno zbunjivat :Grin: .

ja sam vas malo zapostavila, sto zbog boravka u petrovoj, a sad i jer sam totalno uronila u internet prikupljajuci informacije o dijabetickoj prehrani na koju moram prijeci zbog mog pomahnitalog secera.

zelim dobrodoslicu novim curama.
Snekici gomilu vibri da otvori proljetni pozitivan niz u petrovoj ~~~~~~~~ i Bab da nastavi niz s pozitivnom betom ~~~~~~~

----------


## milla2

cure ,opet ja dosadna :Cool:  ali čim više čitam sve me više frka da neću stići....čitam sad za to pravno i psihijatrijsko savjetovalište da se čeka na termin u jednu srijedu a ja već 12 završavam sa innekcijama i Idem na uzv, moram biti u zg pa neznam dal će me primiti do tad ...pa pitam ako je koja upoznata kad se moraju predati papiri ,potvrde ? do transfera?hvala sutra zovem psihićku da vidim kaKO STOJE

----------


## Snekica

Sve papire bi trebala imati do 1. uzv. Savjet ti je da se ožicaš kod psihićke i objasniš joj iskreno i jasno. Ako joj je bar malo stalo, primiti će te. Objasni joj fino situaciju i ako je čovjek, napraviti će ti. U Puli kad sam radila, zvala sam psihijatriju, objasnila problem, inače se strašno puno čekalo (neznam sad kako je), i za 3 dana bili smo naručeni.

----------


## mimi81

Evo samo da javim da se moj postupak malo odgađa jer ću uzimati Zoladex. 
Dobro nam došle nove suborke!
Pozdrav svima i good vibrations na ovaj prekrasan proljetni dan...

----------


## milla2

evo malo prije sam zvala Šalatu i objasnila sve ma super ultra uber ljubazni ljudi ! stvarno moramm pohvaliti svo osoblje petrove i drugih ustanova puni su razumijevanja !!! dok na lošinju se nemože baš reći za moju gin.al dobro! eto riješeno i to samo mi preostaje sutra idem u Rijeku raditi markere i krvnu grupu i to ću pokupiti tamo da mi ne šalju natrag pa dugo čekam ...kaže  mm  da će malac kad se rodi prvih 15 god neće dobiti džeparac zbog troškova :Grin: i onda pikanje pa krećemoooo cure svima šaljem pozdrave i držim fige i na nogama  :Smile:

----------


## Snekica

Eto vidiš! Lijepe riječi sva vrata otvaraju! Sretno!
*Mimi*, piši zašto! Zbog endometrioze?

----------


## mimi81

Da, zbog endometrioze. Nadam se da će dati rezultate.

----------


## Dhea

pozdrav svima
nama ovaj put nije uspjelo, menga je bila brza od bete
isla sam jucer kod profe na dogovor za slijedeci postupak, mogu u 5.mj. u prirodnom ciklusu i u 6.mj. ponovo na stimulirani
i kad sam se otisla kod sestre upisati za termine ona mi opet da onaj papir da moramo opet vaditi markere za hepatitis, hiv, sifilis i ostale gadosti
vidjela sam da to opet daje svima sto znaci da svake godine to ponovo moramo vaditi?!!! koji davez!

----------


## frodo

ĆUFTICE, dobrodošla  :Smile: 
a curkama kojima to sada najviše treba - Snekici, Bab i ostalima...-šaljem bezbroj vibrica  :Smile:

----------


## Snekica

Dhea, koliko ti je vremena prošlo od zadnjih nalaza?

----------


## taca70

Dhea, meni su sestre rekle da nalazi HIV-a i ostalog vrijede 6-8mj sto mi je nekako prekratko, mislim da bi godinu dana bilo skroz ok. 
Ja bih takoder prijavila jos jedan neuspio pokusaj u Petrovoj, imala sam 5js, vracene blastica i morula ali nix. Ne znam jos sta cemo dalje.
Puuuno srece svim Petrovkama, krajnje je vrijeme da nas obraduje neciji plusic.

----------


## ČUFTICA

hvala svima na lijepim željama... javim se u ponedjeljak sa novim informacijama, a do tada *Bab* sretno( i svim curama koje su čekalice, pikalice ), ali ću Vas čitati svaki dan

pusa svima  :Grin:

----------


## plavuša 007

*Taca 70*  baš mi je žao!

----------


## ježić

Pozdrav svima! Konačno sam se uspjela dočepati interneta, pa evo da vas izvjestim... Kod mene ovaj put sve nešto ekspresno. Bila sam danas na prvoj folikulometriji (10dc) i veli doktorica da imam dva krasna folikula na lijevom i jedan mali na desnom. Endić je isto super, tako da sutra navečer štoperica i u nedjelju ujutro AIH. Doktorica me danas oduševila, ne znam jel bila nešto posebno dobre volje, ali danas je pjevala curama na ultrazvuku. Barem ovoj curi koja je bila prije mene i meni, svakoj pjesmu prema našim imenima :Smile: 
Što se tiče pak one sestre vani za pultom, ne mogu reći baš lijepo istom mjerom. Nije mi se uopće dopalo kako je razgovarala sa mnom kad sam vraćala košuljicu, tretirala me totalno infaltilno, kao da sam nekakva mala šmrkavica. Na kraju se napravila blesava i htjela me spakirati kući, ali ja sam ju iznenadila pitanjem "A štoperica?" Značajno me pogledala i rekla "A nemate vi svoju? Dobro, onda ćemo vam mi dati" i otvara famoznu ladicu. Objasnila sam joj kako mi je zadnji put rečeno da mi se to računa u jedan postupak. Počela je nelagodno frkati nosom i pitala me što mi je još rečeno. Ljubazno sam joj objasnila da mi je rečeno da mi ga bolnica MORA dati i da se ne smije računati u postupak. Počela se nešto izvlačiti na račun HZZO-a i objašnjavati da se oni svako malo sjete i onda određuju nekakve promjene. Ja se nisam dala smesti i rekla sam joj da to nisu nikakve nove promjene nego da vrijede od lipnja prošle godine i pitala kad mi onda misle brisati iz evidencije onaj jedan postupak. Rekla mi je sestra posprdno da će to valjda riješiti kad se ovi (HZZO) konačno dogovore, ali da ću ja ionako onda već biti trudna pa me neće biti briga za iskorištene pokušaje. Nisam htjela više ništa reći, jer bih postala bezobrazna, a nisam si htjela priuštiti scenu usred bolnice.
Eto, ispričavam se na dugom postu, ali htjela sa to podijeliti s vama.

*Dhea*, *taca70*, *mimi81*, žao mi je. Nadam se da čim prije krećete ponovno u borbu!

----------


## tlatincica

*Inada*, samo se ti nama javljaj i dalje  :Smile: 
Vjerujem da si dobila dijagnostičku laparoskopiju- ne brini oko toga. Najveći problem je prikupiti sve nalaze u kratkom roku. Ja sam nalaze skupila nabrzake, samo je internist bio spor, ako se ne varam čekala sam pregled oko 2 tjedna. Tri dana ćeš biti u bolnici- od toga prvi dan je za "čišćenje"  :Grin: , a treći dan ideš doma.

*Dhea*, zaista nemoj ići u Petrovu po hep, hiv i war, nego lijepo u Zavod za javno zdravstvo na Mirogojskoj. Mi smo bili gotovi za 10 minuta. Nalazi za 10- 14 dana. Zadnji put smo nalaze radili u Petrovoj, pa platili 230 kn po glavi, bez obzira na šifru N97. Ovdje nismo platili ništa. Kako to da si već dobila stimulirani u 6 mj? 

Snekice kako se držiš? Bab sretno!
Ja prijavljujem vrlo skori početak pikanja. Naravno, menopuri.

----------


## Bab

Fala Vam curke drage.
Ja sutra idem po svoju srećicu...baš sam sretna.

pusa svima, idem se malo odmorit i pripremit stvari za sutra, maloprije sam došla s posla i padam s nogu  :Sad:

----------


## mare41

Bab, draga, držim fige do neba!

----------


## mimi81

Dobar dan cure!
Taca 70 i Dhea, baš mi je krivo zbog vas.
Tlatincice puno dobrih vibri i pozitivne energije za ovaj postupak. Super ti je slika, ja bi stavila rudara jer to i jesmo  :Smile:

----------


## ptica1

Bab, sretno!
Dhea i Taca 70, strašno mi je žao.

----------


## tlatincica

Mali podsjetnik za hrabre i one koje se tako osjećaju

*Filmići za samodavanje injekcija:*

*GONAL:* http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=12OpB...next=1&index=1
*MENOPUR:  * http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SaFft...next=1&index=5
*CETROTIDE:* http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yZ-tz...next=1&index=3

----------


## Sela

Dobrojutro Petrovke,svetice moje!
*Tlatincice* zaista ti avatar govori vise od rijeci! :Smile: 
*Bab* nam ima veliki dan danas pa cemo joj vibrati na odbrojavanju,zar neeeee???? :Klap: 
Samo vas gledam. :Smile:

----------


## Snekica

*Bab*, sretno danas! 
*Tlatincice*, kako si mi vrijedna, bravo! Kad krećeš u postupak?
Cure koje se upustite u samodavanje injekcija, ovo vam je jako dobro za proučiti! Ništa strašno, samo treba ona mala doza hrabrosti! I to stvarno mala doza! Sretno!
*Taca70*, stvarno mi je žao! Mislila sam da će ti povratak u Petrovu donijeti sreću!
*Dhea*, žao mi je!

----------


## nety

Ja sam jutros bila na prvoj folikulometriji Cekala sma bome sat i kusur  :Sad: 
Profesor veli da se sve razvija u dobrom smjeru i da je zadovoljan ....sta god to znacilo Isla sam krv vaditi i u 2 moram nazvati sestru da mi veli daljnju terapiju
Slj tj oko srijede ocekujemo da bi bio transfer..ali prof veli da nemre nis precizirati I koja bedara moram opet kod svog ginica po uputnicu za bolnicko napisali su mi krivu sifru na ovoj koju imam.. :Rolling Eyes:  Mogu sam reci da sam umorna i to poprilicno od svega

----------


## visibaba

*Bab* bravo za mrvicu :Klap: 

*Taca70*, mislila sam na tebe, tako mi je zao sto nije uspjelo :Sad:  :Love:

----------


## Dhea

> Kako to da si već dobila stimulirani u 6 mj?


prvo sam zvala na onaj tel., sestra (znam vec i koja) je bila dosta gruba i rekla mi da dođem za mjesec i pol na konzultacije za dalje
međutim ja sam već slijedeće jutro rano došla bez najave, dočekala profu i dogovorila termin
kod starijih pacijentica možeš ići svakih 3 mjeseca na stimulirani, naravno ako je sve ostalo u redu
ali to sam već naučila u petrovoj, sve trebaš pitati i za sve se treba izboriti, možda sam im dosadna i naporna pa mi daju termin da me se riješe!!

taca i mimi - suosjećam s vama
bab - tebi puno sreće na transferu
snekica - da uskoro ugledaš veliku betu, mene tako isto stalno nešto probadalo kad sam prvi put ostala trudna, najbolje mi je bilo ležat na boku
svim ostalim curama u čekanju i u postupku - puno sreće, živaca, strpljenja, snage

----------


## Dhea

i još nešto
mislim nikako mi nije jasno zašto opet vaditi te markere za hepatitis, hiv i ostalo, to smo vadili prije godinu dana i bilo je sve ok!
zašto na primjer ne traže da donesemo novi papa test, briseve, imunološke testove i sl., čini mi se da bi to bilo korisnije?
ili npr. hormone, ja sam dosad obavila 6 postupaka i nikad nitko nije tražio da izvadim hormone!
gdje je tu logika?

----------


## tlatincica

> prvo sam zvala na onaj tel., sestra (znam vec i koja) je bila dosta gruba i rekla mi da dođem za mjesec i pol na konzultacije za dalje
> međutim ja sam već slijedeće jutro rano došla bez najave, dočekala profu i dogovorila termin
> kod starijih pacijentica možeš ići svakih 3 mjeseca na stimulirani, naravno ako je sve ostalo u redu
> ali to sam već naučila u petrovoj, sve trebaš pitati i za sve se treba izboriti, možda sam im dosadna i naporna pa mi daju termin da me se riješe!!


 :Grin: 
Morat ćeš mi dati upute, jer ja sam bila i dosadna i naporna i molila i čak sam mislila pokazati par karate poteza, ali nikad dosad me nisu pustili prije 6 mjeseci čekanja.
Kakva ti je bila prošla stimulacija? Znam da nekad puste ranije ako si imala blagu stimulaciju.

Što se tiče markera, slažem se da ih prečesto traže, no, hepatitis je nešto što se pokupi puno lakše nego što se misli. Svejedno, moje je mišljenje da je jednom godišnje dovoljno (iako me liječnička struka žestoko uvjerava u suprotno).
A hormoni- mene su ih u ovih par godina tražili jedan, jedini put. I svaki put sam sama pitala trebam li ih vaditi, odgovor je bio "nema potrebe".
U svakom slučaju, jako mi je drago da si tako brzo dobila novi postupak  :Smile:

----------


## taca70

U Mb ti nalazi vrijede godinu dana ali meni su priznali nalaze stare skoro 2g jer sam odgadala termin a oni nisu trazili da to ponavljem. Znaci, nije bas panika da budu tako friski.

----------


## mare41

> i još nešto
> mislim nikako mi nije jasno zašto opet vaditi te markere za hepatitis, hiv i ostalo, to smo vadili prije godinu dana i bilo je sve ok!
> zašto na primjer ne traže da donesemo novi papa test, briseve, imunološke testove i sl., čini mi se da bi to bilo korisnije?
> ili npr. hormone, ja sam dosad obavila 6 postupaka i nikad nitko nije tražio da izvadim hormone!
> gdje je tu logika?


 O markerima sam pisala na drugoj temi. Ajmo o papa testu-koliko sam uspjela shvatiti-u nekim bolnicama traže svježe nalaze, u nekima ne, ali to je nešto što spada u redovite ginekološke preglede svake žene (jednom godišnje ako je nalaz uredan), nešto što se obavlja nevezano uz postupke, isto kao i UZV dojki. Cervikalne briseve bi trebali tražiti MPO doktori jednom godišnje (ako ih ne traže-tražite ih sami). 
Dhea, ovo da te s 39 ili 40 godina nisu tražili spolne hormone i TSH mi je neshvatljivo, to spada u standard ulaska u MPO vode, al ako misliš da te nisu tražili da ponavljaš-po svom godištu bi mogla  i nakon godine dana postupaka, al doktor smatra da ne treba pa onda on bolje zna zašto. Što se tiče imunoloških i trombofilijskih nalaza-čini mi se ih je i Petrova počela tražiti nakon 3 neuspjela pokušaja (ili griješim?).

----------


## Snekica

> Što se tiče imunoloških i trombofilijskih nalaza-čini mi se ih je i Petrova počela tražiti nakon 3 neuspjela pokušaja (ili griješim?).


Meni još nitko to nije tražio. Vidjeti ćemo da li će me tražiti, ako ovaj 4. ne uspije.

----------


## tlatincica

> Što se tiče imunoloških i trombofilijskih nalaza-čini mi se ih je i Petrova počela tražiti nakon 3 neuspjela pokušaja (ili griješim?).


Prije koji mjesec rekla bih ti da ne griješiš, ali sad ne znam ovisi li to o doktoru ili o pravilima koja se svako malo mijenjaju.
Hep i hiv su novost, u smislu da ga sad traže za svaki postupak.

----------


## legal alien

pozdrav cure. nije me dugo bilo jer nastojim ignorirati neplodnost do pred postupak kad pocinjem manijakalno pretrazivat net, sve forume, clanke.... i znate kako to vec ide.

uglavnom definitivno prelazim u petrovu ali na zalost postupak ce morati pricekati jer prije toga trebam izvaditi preostali jajovod i zahvat u maternici da se ukloni nekakva pregrada?! tek nakon toga idem u postupak. sve me to dosta sokiralo jer sam ocekivala dogovor za ivf a ne daljnje odgadjanje i uklanjanje mog zadnjeg jajovoda. sad znaci da bez oba jajovoda nemam sanse za prirodnu trudnocu tako da cu barem ustedjeti na kupovini testova za trudnocu   :Laughing:  jer ja najozbiljnije krenem u ljekarnu po test cim je 28 dan ciklusa u nekoj ludoj nadi da ce se dogoditi cudo. i naravno uvijek M stigne par sati nakon. 

molim cure sa iskustvom laparoskopije u petrovoj (ne obicna dijagnostika) da malo opisu postupak, ma zapravo oporavak me vise zanima jer znam da sam u dobrim rukama sto se tice samog zahvata. i moze li se odmah sljedeci ciklus nakon ici u postupak? e da skoro sam skupila sve nalaze (a ima toga dosta) i onda stigne urinokultura i nalaz: e. coli. pa to je za pop.... sad antibiotici i 5 litara tekucine dnevno. kao protocni bojljer sam. ne znam ima li sanse da me prime na operaciju i prije nego stigne sterilni nalaz (to je jos 20ak dana min za cekati)?

ako sam off topic, sorry i u tom slucaju pliz odgovorite na pp.

i svim curama u postupku i onima na cekanju puuuuno puuuuno srece.

----------


## suzzie2

[QUOTE=legal alien;1857446]

molim cure sa iskustvom laparoskopije u petrovoj (ne obicna dijagnostika) da malo opisu postupak, ma zapravo oporavak me vise zanima jer znam da sam u dobrim rukama sto se tice samog zahvata. i moze li se odmah sljedeci ciklus nakon ici u postupak? 

/QUOTE]

Ja sam imala laparoskopski driling jajnika u Petrovoj (nije dijagnostička lap.).

Postupak se zapravo i ne razlikuje puno od dijgnostičke laparoskopije, možda malo bolnije nakon operacije jer ipak nešto rade. Dođeš u bolnicu dan prije zahvata i taj dan je zapravo priprema - uglavnom se svodi na čišćenje, nema hrane nakon 12 sati i dobiješ injekciju protiv zgrušavanja krvi. Slijedeći dan je zahvat, malo si na intenzivnoj (1-2 sata) i onda te vrate u sobu. Nema hrane. Možeš dobiti lijekove protiv bolova i dobiješ injekciju protiv zgrušavanja krvi. Sutradan te, ako je sve ok, puštaju doma. Meni je lagano krvarenje trajalo još par dana nakon operacije. Šavove vadiš nakon tjedan dana.

Oporavak je mislim ipak individualan. Meni je trebalo da dođem potpuno sebi oko 5 dana (više zbog bolova u ramenima i prsnom košu kao posljedica plina koji upuhuju tebe, a manje zbog bolova u jajnicima). Nakon 7 dana sam bila na poslu (nije baš preporučljivo ali ja sam se stvarno dobro osjećala).

Što se stimulacije tiče, prema mom liječniku ipak su potrebna dva ciklusa da bi se moglo krenuti sa stimulacijom.

Ako te nešto posebno zanima, pitaj.

U svakom slučaju sretno!

----------


## Snekica

Moja lpsc je bila zbog endometrioze, sam postupak je kao što je i Suzzie napisala, osim što sam ja išla tek četvrti dan kući jer me dosta boljelo. A i nastavilo se još 10-ak dana, manja bol, ali je ipak boljelo. Dok sam bila na stolu, učinjen mi je i HSG kojeg sam ionako morala raditi, pa da ne moraju to raditi drugi put. Plina sam u sebi imala brdo, pa kako sam se okretala, micao se i on pa je pravio dodatnu neugodnost i laganu bol. U principu, gore zvuči nego što jest. Evo ukratko nešto o tome.

----------


## Dhea

[QUOTE=tlatincica;1857239] :Grin: 
Morat ćeš mi dati upute, jer ja sam bila i dosadna i naporna i molila i čak sam mislila pokazati par karate poteza, ali nikad dosad me nisu pustili prije 6 mjeseci čekanja.
Kakva ti je bila prošla stimulacija? Znam da nekad puste ranije ako si imala blagu stimulaciju.
 QUOTE]

ma ja sam samo sošla na pregled i rekla da mi se strašno žuri u novi postupak, prof. to zna, zbog godina, imam 39
a za stimulaciju nisam sigurna da li je bila blaga, dobila sam 11 decapeptyla i 25 gonala 

što se laparoskopije tiče, meni je bilo sve isto kao što pišu cure
2 dana prije rade pretrage, ide se kod anesteziologa, vade krv i sl.
dan prije ti daju čišćenje i klistiranje (užas)
ne znam koliko traje sam operacija, ali ja sam se probudila u sobi negdje oko 12h
u bolnici su me zadržali 5 dana i svih tih 5 dana nisam smjela ništa jesti
to inače nije tako, ali meni su otkrili da se slijepo crijevo "zalijepilo" za jajovod pa su to nešto razdvajali
doma sam se oporavljala 10-15 dana, najviše su me bolila ramena i ispod rebara, zbog plina koji upuhavaju tokom operacije, da se organi razdvoje, valjda da bolje 
mogu vidjeti, pa onda treba neko vrijeme da taj plin izađe iz organizma
a za MPO postupak nakon laparoskopije su me naručili tek nakon 6 mjeseci

----------


## ježić

Samo da vam javim da smo obavili drugi AIH i sad čekamo...
Inače, danas je obavljeno 6 transfera, a bilo je bome i dosta ljudi u čekaonici za UZV.

----------


## Snekica

Ježiću moj, i mi čekamo s tobom!

----------


## ptica1

Ježić hajde otvaraj sezonu pozitivnih ß i da se nastavi što duže.

----------


## legal alien

suzzie2, snekica i dhea hvala vam na odgovorima. super mi je i onaj link sa medicina.hr, vrlo detaljan. malo me zabrinulo to sto postoji mogucnost da mi se odgodi postupak do zime ali boze moj ako treba, treba. spemna sam na sve samo da povecam sanse za uspjeh. korak po korak, prvo rijesim upalu mjehura, pa vadim taj podivljali jajovod i pripremim maternicu a onda u dobitni postupak. 

dajte petrovke javljajte velike bete da krene pozitivni niz..... i da se nastavi dugo dugo
snekica zelim ti veeeeeliku betu petak!

----------


## mimi81

Drage cure, da li znate do kojeg datuma prije ljeta se rade postupci u Petrovoj?

----------


## frodo

mimi81, ja sam prošlo ljeto 05.07. imala et, i mislim da tako nekako i završavaku postupci, u rujnu opet kreću

----------


## milla2

dobar dan cure!! jedno pitanje ,danas mi je 2.dc i trebala bi početi sa hormonskom terapijom  :Smile:  a po tome mi pada 8dc nedelja i trebala bih na UZV ,zovem petrovu ali mi se nitko ne javlja da im javim da sam počela s terapijom i dal rade na UZV uz nedelju .zato fala bogu vas imam neke iskusne :Smile:  dal primaju pacijente u nedelju?

----------


## Snekica

Milla, ne brini, rade i nedjeljom. Od UZV do transfera. Zovi ih između 13-14h. Dobiti ćeš ih sigurno.

----------


## ČUFTICA

Bok curke!!

evo ja danas bila na uzv da vidimo jel su ciste puknule ali još nisu, ali se smanjuju što je dobro.... idući čet moram opet na uzv , pa ako ih fakat nema krećemo sa pikanjem i skidanjem kontracepcijskih pilula... ja imam mala pitanja vezana za sami postupak.... taj koktel koji dobiješ jel je to bez veze ili fakat djeluje??? ja ne želim da umrem na stolu od boli!!!! jel strašno??? jel se može tražiti jaća doza koktela ili neka vrsta anestezije???? jel ima koja curka iskustva da nije primila koktel ili nekaj drugo?

----------


## Snekica

Mene koktelčić onako opali da sam u nekoj nirvani još sat kasnije  :Smile:  Ima cura kojima to baš ne pomogne, ali mislim da je to i do doktora i njegove brzine.

----------


## Bab

čuftice,

evo ja ću ti iz svog iskustva reći da je meni taj njihov koktel ili analgezija kako ju oni stručno zovu zbilja dobar. Ja ti se 80% stvari ne sjećam i baš mi je to super.
Isto tako sam prošli mjesec u prirodnjaku bila hrabra i glupa pa sam odradila punkciju bez ičega jer kao samo je jedan folikul pa mi ne treba. Na kraju je ispalo da mi je to bila najgluplja odluka u životu, jer je folikul bio smješten na nezgodnom mjestu, dosta visoko i morali su ga par puta pikat. To je tolko bolilo da sam ja mislila da bum se onesvjestila tamo. I krvarila sam poslje jako.

Zato sam sad bila pametnija i tražila anesteziju i nisam ništa ni osjetila.

Prema tome, moja preporuka je da ju svakako uzmeš. I dosta ti je to što ti oni daju, mislim da ni ne možeš tražiti nešto jače ili slabije. Oni već imaju napunjene šprice po broju punkcija.

Ne brini, nećeš sigurno umrijeti, mi žene smo jaka bića i sve možemo istrpiti za našu srećicu i cilj.

i sretno sa cistama i postupkom  :Smile: 

I pozdravljam sve moje najdraže Petrovke  :Smile:  i one koje to nisu ali su svejedno naše  :Smile:

----------


## taca70

Bab, sibas po prirodnjacima sada? Dobro da si ovo gore napisala jer ja sam isto mislila u prirodni bez anestezije. Ne znam sta mi je gore, bol ili njihov grozni koktel od kojeg poslije rigam i 3 dana dolazim k sebi.

----------


## kriistiina

Bok cure.

Dobila sam 12 js, vraćene 2 treći dan, 3 js zamrznute....

Sad čekamo i nadamo se.....

Svima puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~...... Pusa

I da, jel moram baš ono ležati ili mogu i sjediti na terasi???? Glupo pitanje, ali do sada sam stalno mirovala, ležala ko mumija i na kraju ništa...  :Smile: 

Dr. Vrčić kaže da su promijenili i koktel i te igle za punkciju pa je sada lakše za podnijeti... Mene nije bolilo ništa  :Smile:

----------


## ježić

kriistiina, prvo čestitam na ove dvije! A što je s ostalih 7 stanica?

----------


## kriistiina

Kažu da nisu bile ok, 3 su oplođavali ali jedna se nije oplodila  :Sad: ... I kao ove tri su bile super pa su njih zamrzli.. Ma nema veze, sad sam trudnica, zar ne ?!  :Smile: 

Ajmo cure, pliz, smijem li i sjediti ili stvarno moram stalno ležati?

----------


## Sela

*Kriistiina* naravno da ne moras stalno lezati,slobodno sjedni-nece nista ispasti van  :Grin: ,ako se hoce primiti,primit ce se.
Par dana mirniji tempo,lagani pokreti,a poslije sve skoro normalno..bez dizanja teskih predmeta i  drasticnih sagibanja u abdomenu.
Sretno!

----------


## plavuša 007

*frodo* ,meni je u 7 mjesecu punkcija tek bila 10-tog,tako da vjerovatno rade do otprilike 15-tog pa ako ti dolazi m rano u 7 mj možda se možeš ušlapat.

----------


## mimi81

Ajde baš dobro, nadam se da ću se ušlepat ako ne u 6. onda u 7. mjesecu.  :Smile:

----------


## sanja1

Aj cure moje šta se ovdje fino zahuktalo :Klap: ,svima šaljem ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za sve što im treba :Kiss: .
Tlatincice draga,u kojoj si fazi,oćemo uskoro :Sing: za tvoju betu?
Sneki kako ide :Cekam: ,koliko još?

----------


## Dhea

> Ajmo cure, pliz, smijem li i sjediti ili stvarno moram stalno ležati?


Ja prva dva puta nisam ništa mirovala, išla sam vani u šetnju, na kavu i sl. i primilo se
Ovaj put sam stvarno ležala i mirovala i nije se primilo
Pa sad ti budi pametan!
Rekli su mi da ne smijem ništa teško nositi i ništa teško raditi npr. usisavati, prati prozore i sl., a ostalo laganini možeš, čak kažu da je bolje malo se i kretati zbog cirkulacije i prokrvljenosti maternice

----------


## Snekica

Sanja1, ničeg dobrog. Ajde okreni na odbrojavanje da ovdje ne zachatamo.  :Sad:

----------


## ČUFTICA

*Snekica i Bab* hvala Vam na odgovorima malo sam se umirila jel fakat ne želim to sve doživiti kao neku katastrofu ... a užasno sam osjetljiva... kada sam bila na AIH ja sam sve osjetila nisam umrla, ali nisam ni od onih cura kaj vele ma to ti je ko UZV, sada sam bila na UZV i bilo mi je jako nelagodno nije svaki put, ali to je dokaz da sam fakat osjetljiva... ali dobro... Voljela bi Vas sve upoznati i popričati tako da Vas vidim... nisam valjda jedina koja se sprema na ivf krajem četvrtog mj????
*Kriistiina* sretno..

----------


## ivana0409

Kristinaaaaaaaaaaaaa...... našla sam te!!!!! sad će mi sigurno biti lakše kad znam da ću barem s tobom biti u kontaktu s obzirom da smo u nedjelju zajedno držale noge u zraku..... E al me ona tvoja tabletica ošamutila, cijeli dan sam prespavala, ko da sam dobola onaj koktel  :Wink: ......

Pozdrav svim curkama i čekalicama velikih betaaaaaaaaaaaaaa!!!!

mislim da bi sad stvarno bio red i na nas koje smo već puno toga prošle...... puno sreće svima!!!!

----------


## mare77

Pozdrav Čuftice! nisi jedina krajem 4 mj. ako bude sve ok i ja sam na ivf-u krajem mjeseca :Klap:

----------


## luna1

:Very Happy: Bab opet si u akciji, bravo curo navijam za tebe......... :Very Happy:

----------


## Gabi25

Petrovke drage, trebam jednu info za frendicu- da li se sada za spermiogram u Petrovoj treba naručiti? Ili se još uvijek može samo doći ujutro između 7 i 9 sa uputnicom? Mi smo bili prije godinu i pol pa ne znam da li se nešto promijenilo?
Hvala!!!

----------


## ježić

Samo se dođe s uputnicom.

----------


## Gabi25

Hvala ti ježić!

----------


## vuki

Po novom se treba naručiti.. Informacija od prošlog tjedna




> Hvala ti ježić!

----------


## ČUFTICA

E super *Mare77*  ... ja baš idući tjedan idem vidjeti za tu cistu, pa ako je nema krečem lagano sa pikanjem i i onda zna se... koja je tvoja dijagnoza ?

ima li još koja cura da ide na ivf krajem mjeseca?

----------


## Snekica

Mi ćemo se i dalje u dogledno vrijeme družiti, naša ß=0! 
Sretno svima jednako jer ste sve posebne!

----------


## ČUFTICA

*Snekice* hvala na lijepim riječima i žao mi je za tebe... kad imaš opet priliku ići  u postupak?

----------


## Snekica

Najesen. A do onda ljeto i odmor!

----------


## ježić

> Po novom se treba naručiti.. Informacija od prošlog tjedna


Molim? Jel se možda treba po novom naručiti i za vađenje bete?

----------


## mimi81

Snekice ja trčala na komp da vidim što je novo. Žao mi je da nije uspjelo, kad vidim dobre bete to me baš podigne. Ali kako ti kažeš, bit će prilike na jesen. Dobro se odmori!

----------


## taca70

Snekice, jako mi je zao. Mislim da cemo prvu pozitivnu betu morati zaliti jer nakon ovoliko minusa svakako zasluzuje da se proslavi. Nikako da nam krene.

----------


## Snekica

Pa stvarno neznam šta se događa?! Ovo je sve pretužno... ali mi smo jake i vrlo HRABRE ŽENE! Nemojte to nikad maknuti s uma!  :Saint:

----------


## sanja1

Sneki baš mi je žao :Love: .

----------


## ivana0409

Gabi25.... najbolje ti je provjeriti to telefonski, ali ja mislim da se po novom za spermiogram moraš naručiti jer sam prije dva ciklusa bila u labaratoriju vaditi svoju negativnu betu i tada je bio jedan M koji je došao sa uputnicom i lagano su ga otkantali.... bio je ljut, cijelu pobunu je napravio ali mu nije pomoglo.....

Sneki..... žao mi je, glavu gore i kreni u nove pobjede!!!!! Znam kako ti je i da te nitko od nas ovdije ne može utješiti, ali sve mi ovdije znamo da će jednom i nama sreća pokucati na vrata!!!!!! Samo moramo biti uporne!!!!

Meni je danas 3 dnt, digla sam se iz kreveta i ne želim se uopče više zamarati sa tim da li će se primiti ili ne.... Svaki put do sada sam ležela sve do bete i nije bilo učinka.... sada uvodim novu taktiku, pa ko zna, možda upali.... Sretno svim čekalicama beta!!!!

----------


## frodo

*Snekice*, :Love:  :Heart: ...baš mi je jako žao, i divim ti se kako si optimistična i čak i ovako preko postova širiš toliko pozitivne energije...takve kao ti na kraju čeka neizmjerna sreća kao nagrada za sve to !  :Kiss: 
A sad moj izvještaj-ovako : u postupak idemo u rujnu,a u 7. i 8. mjesecu ću primiti *Zoladex*,jer svi su mi hormoni super, pa čak i AMH, imam zalihe jaj.stanica za poželjet, ali zbog endometrioze druga trudnoća nikako...
e sad pitanje, pošto ni sestre nisu mi baš znale reći ( jedna tvrdi jedno, druga drugo  :Rolling Eyes: ), a znam da jedna od vas ovdje ima također tu terapiju, mislim da je to *mimi81*-jel to onda kupim u apoteci, ili kako? nije mi baš jasno pa molim pomoć... :Confused:

----------


## kriistiina

Hej draga ivana0409!!!!!! Od onih djevojaka mislim da nitko nije na forumu. jesi dobila otpusno pismo? Moje još nije stiglo na kućnu adresu, stavljam 3x2 utrića, pijem folacin, C vitamin, prenatal i naravno, tu i tamo onu tableticu (kad osjetim da mi je dosta svega.... )..... Pratimo se tu, držim fige!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Pusa

----------


## mimi81

Frodo, Zoladex se kupi u ljekarni, možda ga neće imati odmah ali ti ga mogu naručiti.  :Smile:

----------


## visibaba

*Snekica* zao mi je sto nije uspjelo :Sad:  :Sad:

----------


## frodo

mimi81, hvala ti  :Kiss:

----------


## ivana0409

Ja sam otpusno pismo dobila jos u ponedjeljak.... sestra Irena mi ga je podigla, jos je kod nje ali vec znam sta mi je dalje ciniti  :Smile: .... utrogestani, folna kiselina i beta za 14 dana.... kako se osjecas Kristina??? ja sam danas dosla kod sogora u Trst i tu uzivam dok muzic doma radi i zaradjuje kune (bas sam zlocesta).... ne znam sta mi je danas, ali cijeli dan bi samo spavala, joooooooooooooj.... uporno pokusavam ne traziti nikakve simptome, ali eto, ja se vec ponadala da je to neki dobar znak.... samo se bojim jos jednog negativnog nalaza  :Sad: .... ali opet, biti ce onako kak mora biti, ja tu nista ne mogu promjeniti.... uglavnom, od jucer se normalno krecem, upravo se sad spremam u setnju i na sladoled!!!! drago mi je sto sam barem sa tobom u kontaktu i nadam se da ce nam uspjeti!!!!! Drzimo fige jedna drugoj i uspjet cemo!!!!! Pusa

----------


## Snekica

> *molim   vas budite:
> - sažete
> -informativne*
> 
> *molim   vas nemojte:
> - vibrati (za to imate odbrojavanje)
> -chatati jer   ćemo svaki chat brisati bez upozorenja*
> 
> SRETNO   SVIMA


Kratak podsjetnik za sve nas, a za veću preglednost novih hrabrica! Odbrojavanje vas čeka! 
 :Kiss:

----------


## nety

ja sutra idem na aspiraciju nadam se da ce sve prci ok i da ce imati kaj vratiti nazad  :Smile: 
Ide još tko odavde da se druzimo ?
Frka me ali odlucila sma se skulirati koliko mogu pa kaj bude Nadam se da ce biti kaj za vratiti a i da ce se tad nekaj i primiti
Curke kojima nije uspijelo ..saljem veliki zagrljaj ...Samo hrabro

----------


## kriistiina

nety sretno sutra! Ma sigurno će sve proći ok, ne brini... Šaljem pusu!

----------


## taca70

Nety, nisam bas pratila ali daj napisi kod kojeg si dr., kakav si protokol imala i kako si odreagirala?

----------


## luna1

cure, pozdrav.... ja se spremam na 5 postupak, al prvi u Petrovoj, danas sam zvala da se narčim za konzultacije, žena na telefon je bila grozna nije mi dala da izaberem doktora, nego mi ga je praktički ona izabrala. Da skratim naručena sam kod d. Kasuma mislim da tako, može iskustva o njemu, vi već sve poznate u Petrovoj? Jesam pogriješila?

----------


## sanja1

Luna1 dr.Kasum je super,u dobrim si rukama :Yes: .
Nety sretno :Klap: .
Frodo :Bye: .
Moderatorice će me isprašit,a joj :Kiss: .

----------


## nety

kod prof Kasuma sam Dobila sam s 2 danom ciklusa 3 i gonala i tako sve do juce stigla s brojkom 24 U principu sam bila ok Malo sma bila povremeno nervozna i malo zla prema muzu  :Laughing:  ali naviko je on na to 
Sad zadnja 3 dana mi je jako tesko bilo raditi stisce me jako dolje na janicima pritisak mi je poprilican
Imala sma na 1 ultrazvuku 6 jajnih stamica 
On mi se cini ok jesu oni u guzvi i kao na traci mso ali pošto sma imala zadnji ciklus problema i s zadnjim danom m sam dobila ponovno otpocetka zapamtio me je i uvijek mi veli A vi ste ona koja je krvarila  :Smile: 
 Fala velika na pusama drzim fige svima koje idu ovih dana

----------


## luna1

a hvala cure, u strahu sam godinama sam bila u drugoj kliniki i navikla se tamo, sad mi treba malo da se naviknem. Zato sam mislila da mi date svoja iskustva s Kasumom da znam kaj ću očekivati. Dali koja zna kaj mi je bolje za izvadim od nalaza da budem spremna, jer imam sve al nisam sigurna kaj će priznati... Papi i briseve vadim idući tjedan kaj još? s obzirom da sam već bila u postupcima...

----------


## nety

Draga ako imas nalaze krvi izjave i sve ti to vrijedi netrebas nista Ja sma kod Kasuma dolazis na redovne preglede i ako još šta treba on ce ti reci

----------


## luna1

ok , hvala još jednom imat ću vjerovatno 100 pitanja još. Društvo iz Petrove se proširalo za još jednog člana...Bab opet smo zajedno.....

----------


## ježić

> a hvala cure, u strahu sam godinama sam bila u drugoj kliniki i navikla se tamo, sad mi treba malo da se naviknem. Zato sam mislila da mi date svoja iskustva s Kasumom da znam kaj ću očekivati. Dali koja zna kaj mi je bolje za izvadim od nalaza da budem spremna, jer imam sve al nisam sigurna kaj će priznati... Papi i briseve vadim idući tjedan kaj još? s obzirom da sam već bila u postupcima...


Spermiogram ne priznaju iz drugih labosa, mora muž raditi kod njih u Petrovoj.
I sad po novom, navodno od prošlog tjedna, treba se naručiti prije za spermiogram.

----------


## ptica1

MM je bio na spermogramu u utorak i nije se naručio već samo došao i sve obavio i ja jučer podigla nalaz.

----------


## Snekica

Luna, nemoj zaboraviti na markere (HIV,Hepatitis, Sifilis)

----------


## zvončica1976

*Luna* ja sam bila u oba postupka kod Kasuma,i imam samo riječi hvale za njega,ne mogu za nikog nešto loše reći,ipak nam ti ljudi pomažu,prolaze to s nama,nije ni njima lako,naravno,ali hoću ti reči,javila sam mu se kad sam ostala prirodno trudna jer sam osjećala moralnu obavezu da mu se javim i podijelim to s njim :Yes: 
Ne mogu ti opisati koliko je čovjek bio sretan - bez pretjerivanja - i bio do kraja korektan i ponudio se ponovno kad budemo išli na drugo  :Laughing: 
No nek se rodi prvo,živo i zdravo  :Very Happy: 
Ugl,nadam se da sam ti malo olakšala i da se s Kasumom nećeš dugo družiti  :Smile: 
Svim curkama puuuuuuno trudničke prašine,od srca  :Love:

----------


## nety

Da vam se javim..operacija uspijela pacijent prezivio  :Smile: 
Obavila sma još jedan korak ...aspiraciju ..veselim se sto je to iza mene Imala sma malo tremu kad sma cula price ali nije bilo strasno Malo je bolilo ko kad ides na papu..vj jer sam dobila narkozu
Poslije mi je jako loše bilo vrtilo mi se i tresla sma se ...popodne sam prespavala još sam malo klimava ali puno bolje Naravno sad me malo boli ..nešto kao prvi dan menstruacije pa malo jace ali nista neizdrzivo
Sad cekam nedelju da cujem dali ce biti sta od jajasca (njih 4  :Smile:   ) dali su se uspijeli oploditi
Dobila sma Utrogestan i vaginalno ga trebam stavljati od sutra Bila je panika jer nemam povijest bolesti u bolnici mi je sve a moj dr se ne javlja nego smao od toliko do toliko sati ali u apoteci je bila draga i povjerovala je jer mi je bilo dosta loše i skoro sma se rasplakala i pokazala sma joj plan ljekova pa je uzela podatke i dala mi je 

Curke koje su smanom bile nisu bas bile zadovoljne s Kasumom ali meni je on super I jedni od svih dr je dosao u sobu dolje i pozelio nam srecu  :Smile: 
To je bitno ...covjek prije svega pa onda doktor

----------


## anakob

Bok,ja sam ovdije nova i prvi put u petrovoj kod prof.Vrčića,dali ima kakva su vam iskustva s njim?

----------


## sanja1

Nety~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~da bude ludo u labu :Klap: .

----------


## kriistiina

anakob dobro došla! Ja sam sad u ovom postupku bila kod dr. Vrčića i oduševljena sam s njim!!! U početku mi se činio malo prestrog, ali čovjek je legenda, vidjet ćeš i sama...  :Smile:  Želim ti svu sreću!

nety ~~~~~~~ za tulum  :Very Happy:  !!!!!

----------


## ježić

*anakob*, dobro došla! Ja nisam kod prof. V., ali mislim da si dobro odabrala. Ja ga inače znam samo onako s hodnika i sa zadnjeg AIH (koji mi je obavio) i tad mi se jako svidio. Čini mi se da on ima dosta individualan pristup sa svojim pacijentima, što ti je super.
Napiši nam nešto malo više o sebi; dijagnoza, problemi, u kakvoj ste fazi...

*neti,* držim palce za dobar tulum!

----------


## taca70

Anakob, ja sam kod dr. Vrcica vec 5god. Svakako je najzaposleniji dr. u Petrovoj pa i to nesto govori. Sve ostalo je subjektivno.

----------


## nety

Curke hvala na dobrim zeljama <3

----------


## frodo

curke, sretno svima!  :Smile: 
*Sanja1*   :Bye:  :Kiss:

----------


## inada

Da se javim u vezi moje laparoskopije, povadila gotovo sve nalaze kad ono streptokok b u urinokulturi, i sad antibiotik i sve ponovo, samo se nadam da će otić s jednom turom antibiotika. grrr poludila sam, a tako sam bila uvjerena da ću već ovaj ciklus to rješit. ali dobro, šta je tu je, javim se s ishodom laparo. pozdrav svima

----------


## luna1

hvala cure, sad mi je lakše. Zvala sam broj s net za spermiogram da provjerim dali se treba naručiti, al mi govori da se taj broj više ne koristi, imate kakav da provjerim?

----------


## luna1

imam još pitanja izvadila bih krv unaprijed, al neznam kaj traže, od prije imam markere na sifils i to, to imam od prije nadam se da vrijede, al nalaze krvi baš nema friške, kaj da ponovim?

----------


## tlatincica

Taj broj piše (ili je pisao) na nalazu koji se dobije.
Očito nisu promijenili broj telefona na nalazu. Ukoliko netko dođe do tog famoznog broja, neka ga javi i ovdje.

----------


## Snekica

*Zavod za kliničku biokemiju s hematologijom, koagulacijom i laboratorijem za reprodukcijsku endokrinologiju*
*Tel.* +385 (0)1 4604-656, 685, 686, 755


Ovo je broj sa stranica KBC-a pa probaj jedan od tih.
Markeri ti vrijede 8 mj.

----------


## nety

Cure a moze mi netko reci zasto moramo vratiti ljekove koji su nam ostali
Ja sma potpisala da sam dobila 25 gonala i zasto bi to vratila ako je to islo od mog osiguranja tj ja sam to platila zasto sad to moram vratiti :Confused:

----------


## ježić

*Luna*, probaj zvati od 12-14. To inače pali u ambulanti, možda u to isto vrijeme možeš dobiti i labos.
Što se tiče nalaza krvi, ako misliš na hormone za početak nebi bilo loše da imaš friški nalaz TSH, LH, FSH, E2, testosteron, možda i FT3, FT4, PRL.

----------


## ježić

> Cure a moze mi netko reci zasto moramo vratiti ljekove koji su nam ostali
> Ja sma potpisala da sam dobila 25 gonala i zasto bi to vratila ako je to islo od mog osiguranja tj ja sam to platila zasto sad to moram vratiti


Ako si u postupku primila lijekove na teret HZZO-a kao jedan od 6 pokušaja, i potpisal za njih, onda ih moraš vratiti. Takva je politika bolnice.

----------


## Snekica

*Ježić*, ima Nety u jednu ruku pravo. Kad potpisuješ primitak lijekova, potpišeš u onaj veliki fascikl, a kad vraćaš, potpišeš na neki mali papirić gdje sestra ručno napiše ime i prezime i koliko čega vraćaš. 
*Luna*, ja ti ranije nisam napisala za ostale nalaze, ali je to rješila Ježić  :Kiss:

----------


## ježić

*Snekice*, ali prema HZZO-u vrijedi odredba samo za Gonal i Menopur da ulaze u 6 pokušaja, a nigdje ne piše koliko injekcija ide po jednom postupku. Pa onda pretpostavljam, da ukoliko su za jedan postupak dali više lijekova nego što ti je u trebalo, zato traže da se višak vrati natrag. Kakva je situacija s ostalim klinikama?

----------


## ValaMala

Na VV nema lista za lijekove i uvijek (bar koliko sam ja gore) je bilo lijekova, tako da nije bilo potrebe da daju unaprijed ili rezerviraju. Kako svakih par dana ideš gore na folikulometrije (i dr. po potrebi prilagođava doze, dodaje lijekove itd.), tako dobivaš onoliko koliko ti je potrebno do sljedećeg pregleda. Na dan pregleda ti sestre piknu dozu toga dana, pa ti daju lijekove za onoliko dana koliko nisi gore (obično 1 ili 2), tako da uglavnom nemaš što za vraćati, no mislim da te ne traže da vraćaš ako ponešto ostane

----------


## nety

Curkeee dobra vijesti Sutra je ET  :Smile:  Jako sma sretna Do sad nisam imala nista nikakve sanse kad sam krenula pocelo je s 10% sanse  ( to po mojim procjenama   :Smile:   ) zatim s aspiracijom sam dosla na 30 :Smile:  Sad sam na 50 %
E sad da se još ekipa primi pa da bude festa  :Smile:  :Very Happy: 
Ka d sam krenula odlucila sma da se necu zivcirati ..i prilicno mi dobro ide I da cu se veseliti svakom novom koraku  Tako i radim

----------


## ptica1

Nety, tako i treba veseli se svakom novom koraku i puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za tebe

----------


## luna1

hvala cure na info... nety  bravo samo pozitivno

----------


## nety

Luna otidi do sovje dr opce prakse i reci joj da ti da uputnicu za testove na HIV i hepatitis i to ides u Petrovu 3 ali se moras naruciti ali sam cula da ima u Dubravi privatno di se moze vaditi bez cekanja i da se doplati smao 100injak kuna 
Posalji mi mail na pm pa cu ti scenirati papir koji sma dobila s uputama šta mi treba 
Psiholog pravnik najbolje nazvati obiteljsi centar naruce te za 2-3 dana besplatno i obavis u roku 2 sata sve

----------


## Sela

Petrova,*Bab* nam sutra vadi beticu pa pomozio joj lijepim zeljama i vibricama na Odbrojavanju!!!! :Smile:

----------


## luna1

nety poslal sam ti pp

----------


## mare41

Cure, markeri na hiv i hepatitis se rade u HZJZ bez naručivanja (nisam čula da privatni labosi išta rade za 100 kuna :Smile: ).

----------


## tlatincica

A evo i linka http://www.stampar.hr/Default.aspx?art=1954
Do ulaza u lab (desna zgrada), treba se proći kroz kafić, skrenuti lijevo i ravno do zatvorenih staklenih vrata. Tamo se nekom javite i onda malo pričekajte.
Ne naručuje se, dok se vadi krv sjedi se u udobnoj retro fotelji, a taj dio obavlja mlađahan, simpatičan momak lake ruke  :Smile:

----------


## luna1

došla sam od dok. nabavila uputnice, sutra idem ujutro izvaditi markere, iako mi je dok cijeli govor održala da se to ne vadi svako malo, a moji zadnji puta vađeni 2009 baš sam pogledala nalaz, i dala mi za hormone uputnicu TSH, LH, FSH, E2, TESTOSTERON I PRL... trenutno pijem antibiotike jer imam upalu mjehura, hormone sam mislila vadit idući ponedjeljak dal to ima veze kaj pijem antibiotike.....

----------


## mare41

luna, ako ćeš hormone vadit u petrovoj-to naručuju, a TSH ne znam ni da li vade ili izvade pa šalju na Rebro, svugdje se sad hormoni naručuju (al probaj nazvat za pon ako imaju reagensa).

----------


## ježić

> došla sam od dok. nabavila uputnice, sutra idem ujutro izvaditi markere, iako mi je dok cijeli govor održala da se to ne vadi svako malo, a moji zadnji puta vađeni 2009 baš sam pogledala nalaz, i dala mi za hormone uputnicu TSH, LH, FSH, E2, TESTOSTERON I PRL... trenutno pijem antibiotike jer imam upalu mjehura, hormone sam mislila vadit idući ponedjeljak dal to ima veze kaj pijem antibiotike.....


luna1, ovi hormone koje si napisala obično se vade 3.-5- dana ciklusa. To znaš?

----------


## nety

Curke ja sam juce bila na transferu Vracena mi 2 oplodena  :Zaljubljen:  Sad sam doma minimalno se naprezem i minimalno sjedim neznam jeli bas msijem sad sam malo napravila iznimku ubija me zatvor i nadutost i moram malo sjediti Inace m radi sve a ja sam lezim i zovem ...Ja bi ovooo ja bi onooo :Laughing:  Joj curke drzite figice velike za moje 2 bebice da se zalijepe i da ostanu

----------


## Snekica

Odoh na odbrojavanje vibrirati za tvoje mrve!

----------


## nety

hvala sneki 
jeli smijem prvih par dana sjditi sjedila bi bar malo jer ne strasno muci nadutost i mozda ce zvucat smjesno ali muci me alergija i kise mi se stalno pa me sttrah da se od trzaja ne primi

----------


## milla2

Zdravo cure evo j preko mob da javim da san danas bila na uzv sutra stoperica u petak aspiracija jos malo: )

----------


## mimi81

Nety neka bebe ostanu s tobom! 
Milla2 neka bude dobrih jajnih stanica na aspiraciji!

----------


## ježić

milla2 i nety, odoh i ja na odbrojavanje zavribati za vas!

----------


## milla2

Fala cure,najbolje ste: ) veselim se jako petku a pogotovo transferu. I prekidu pikanjem gonalima uff sve me stisce ,glavno da ima folikula!  I ima ih dosta, cure nakon aspiracije kada ide transfer ono?

----------


## Snekica

Nety, od kihanja ne bi trebalo biti problema, ne brini, i možeš sjediti, radi ono šta ti odgovara! 
Milla, na transfer se najčešće ide 3.dan, a nekad 2. ili 5. Sretno!

----------


## plavuša 007

drage cure imam jedno pitanje za vas: bila sam  u postupku u 2 mj i iza tog sam dobila baš obilnu menstruaciju i sada kad mi je trebala biti iduća imam več 4 dana smeđi iscjedak,ima ga kad se brišem,nikako da pocrveni i krene normalno pa me zanima je li ikome bilo ovako i zašto je sad smeđe,inače na prvom ivf-u su mi iza dolazile normalne menstruacije pa ako netko ima slično iskustvo neka se javi!

----------


## nety

Mislim da nema razloga za brigu Po sebi znam da je smedi iscjedak nesto normalno Ponekad umjsto obilne menstruacije zna biti takav iscjedak! Za zabrinuti se je ako polsije toga dobijes bas pravu menstruaciju odmah znaci kao da ovog iscjedkanije ni bilo onda se javi svom dr

----------


## miny

Cure, ja  sam ovdje sasvim nova. MOlim vas za konkretna  iskustva sa   petrovom i dr. STrelec. Naručeni  20.04. . molim  za  sve  informacije.

----------


## mimi81

Miny dobrodošla!
Što ste do sada prošli da dođete do bebe?

----------


## taca70

miny, nemam "iskustva" s dr. Strelecom a ne znam sta bi te konkretno interesiralo vezano za Petrovu. Kao sto Mimi81 gore napisa, za pocetak bi bilo dobro da nam napises nesto o vasoj dosadasnjoj borbi za bebu pa ti mozda lakse pomognemo.

----------


## zvončica1976

Drage moje Petrofke...danas sam saznala da nam stiže CURKA ša da podijelim s vama uzbuđenje  :Very Happy: 
Puuuuuuuuuuuuuuuoooo sreće svima!!!!

----------


## Sela

*Zvoncica* to je tako krasno-puno curki stize u zadnje vrijeme!!! :Very Happy:

----------


## nety

Zvoncica *apsolutno  predivna vijest* :Smile:  drago mi je zbog tebe  :Very Happy:  uvijek je ljepo cuti dobru vijest

----------


## ježić

*zvončice*, zbilja krasna vijest! Čestitam na curici!

----------


## ptica1

Zvončica, čestitam na curi i uživaj.

----------


## inada

miny, što se tiče dr.streleca, ja sam bila prije 3 tjedna prvi puta kod njega i ne mogu ti reći ništa puno.uglavnom sve je bilo kratko i jasno, nije me pregledavo, samo je malo proučio moje papire i reko svoje mišljenje. naš slučaj je bio laparoskopija ili ivf, on se odlučio za laparo, pitao me je jl znam šta je to, rekla sam da mi je sve jasno, objasnio mi zašto laparo i uputio kod sestre po daljnje upute. uglavnom pristojan, po meni dosta ozbiljan i služben, i šta mi je bitno nije koristio neke srtučne izraze tako da sam ga sve shvatila o čemu govori.puno sreće

----------


## inada

zaboravih, što se tiče dr streleca, upučena sam isključivo kod njega jer je navodno veliki stručnjak što se tiče jajovoda i ivf. tako su mi svi doktori ovdje u slavoniji preporučili njega

----------


## kriistiina

zvončice čestitam na curici!!!!!!!!

----------


## zvončica1976

Hvala cure,bez obzira na 20 tt,ja još uvijek od svih tema prvo ovdje dođem i dalje se veselim i tugujem skupa s vama...
Vi ste moji heroji,i nedajte se...samo strpljivo  :Love:

----------


## miny

Nakon napravljenih   nalaza  prijedlog  je  Mikrofertilizacija ( ICSI )   i  Petrova   bolnica.  Zanima  me kakva su iskustva     ICSI  kod  dr. Streleca.  Čuli smo da  je   stručnjak  , ali  me  zanimaju vaša  osobna   iskustva.  Nemam previše vremena , pa  bi  željela     kod najboljeg.  Zna li netko  koji  embriolog radi sa dr. Strelecom? Svaka mi je  informacija    dobro došla. Hvala Vam.

----------


## mimi81

Vibre za Ježić, Kriistinu, Bab i sve ostale Petrofke!

----------


## taca70

Miny, ne postoji embriolog koji radi bas sa dr. Strelecom, svaki embriolog iz Petrove radi sa svakim dr. s odjela.

----------


## kriistiina

Drage moje danas mi je rođendan i danas sam za poklon dobila spotting...... To bi bilo to od ove moje priče... 

Puno vas sve volim i vibram iz sveg srca za vaše velike bete.... 

Pusa!

----------


## ČUFTICA

Evo i mene... danas sam bila kod dr. Pavičić na UZV radi mojih cista i NEMAAAAAA IHHHHHHH.... Eto to je dobra vijest jel u srijedu krećemo sa pikanjem i u svoj prvi postupak IVF-a... malo me je frka ali ok... danas mi je doktorica objasnila cijeli postupak i nije mi bilo baš super.... sve u svemu krećem polako i sigurno... 

*Bab ??????*
*Nety* sretno
*milla2* sutra rasturi

----------


## ČUFTICA

*mare77* jel znaš kaj za ivf koji nam se bliži?

----------


## anakob

Pozzz cure,evo danas išla kod dr.Vrčića po terapiju i dobila gonale 2 i 3 d.c. po dva i onda 6 svaki dan jedan.
a evo i malo o meni- ja pcos ,on oligoasthenoteratozoospermia. Dva ciljana u petrovoj, jedna inseminacija na vv

----------


## Sela

> Drage moje danas mi je rođendan i danas sam za poklon dobila spotting...... To bi bilo to od ove moje priče... 
> 
> Puno vas sve volim i vibram iz sveg srca za vaše velike bete.... 
> 
> Pusa!


Draga nasa *Kriistina* htjela bih ti cestitati rodjendan uz zelju da spotting nije m vec neko brljanje koje se nece probiti jer si -trudna!!
Hoces vaditi betu?

----------


## Sela

Bravo *CUFTICA* za nestanak cista i sretno u postupku!!!*Anakob* dobrodosla na spavajuci forum;Petrova malo steka;starije curke su u hibernaciji;
molim neku od aktivnijih sadasnjih forumasica da preuzme ulogu edukatora ovih novih dragih djevojcica..Unatoc svemu,kakva god da je nasa klinika,forum
treba drzati aktivnim.
*Miny* dr Strelec je jedan od uvazenijih MPO,mislim da si u dobrim rukama;bitno je da ste uspostavili dobar prvi kontakt i da imas povjerenje.
Embriolozi u Petrovoj su vrhunski i tu nemas nanotruncice sumnje..pozz

----------


## Sela

*Anakob* sretna si sto si kod jednog od najboljih ljecnika u MPO!!!!

----------


## Sela

> Fala cure,najbolje ste: ) veselim se jako petku a pogotovo transferu. I prekidu pikanjem gonalima uff sve me stisce ,glavno da ima folikula!  I ima ih dosta, cure nakon aspiracije kada ide transfer ono?


Obicno je transfer 3d,punkcija je nulti d.

----------


## mimi81

Nemam iskustva sa dr. Strelecom pa ne mogu ništa komentirati.
Anakob, dobrodošla... dr. Vrčić nije moj liječnik ali bio mi je na folikulometrijama i transferu i mislim da je super što si kod njega. Mislim da će te dobro voditi.
Sretno u postupku, ako imaš kakvih pitanja vezano za postupak pitaj.

----------


## kriistiina

Sela sutra idem izvaditi betu, za svaki slučaj... Ali kod mene je 14 dana od punkcije prava M, nažalost... Javim se sutra...

----------


## Sela

Nadat cemo se *Kriistina*... :Heart:

----------


## kriistiina

Hvala ....  :Smile:

----------


## anakob

Ma mene vam sve interesira pošto mi je prvi put,od punkcije do transfera. Što nositi sa sobom,koliko to traje,kad treba MM sa mnom(radi u smijenama pa  se mora mjenjati za smijene.  Hvala !

----------


## kriistiina

Evo me, beta je velikih 1,1... Ali idemo daljeeeeeeeee, nema odustajanja jer mene moja beba čeka.... 

Svima šaljem milijun ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za pozitivu.... 

Pusa

----------


## sanja1

Kriistina baš mi je žao :Love: ,ali vidim da si ti super cura,puna pozitive,tako treba,idemo dalje,jednom će uspijeti i nama :Yes: .

----------


## taca70

Anakob, ajd pocni s pikanjem, javljaj se pa cemo ti pomagati korak po korak. TM po logici stvari mora biti samo na dan punkcije. Trajanje stimulacije je vrlo individualno a ET je obicno 3 dana nakon punkcije.

----------


## ČUFTICA

*Sela* hvala na  lijepim željama i lagano koračamo u novi svijet...
*Kristina* budi pozitivna i ostani ovakva kakva jesi i doći će sve na svoje... MORAAAAAA

----------


## kriistiina

Cure hvala vam svima.. Jako vas sve volim i mislim da bih bez vaših riječi i pp već bila rika.... Hvala.. Ostajem pozitivna kao i uvijek i čvrsto vjerujem da ću biti mama.....

----------


## ježić

Evo, samo da objavim friške informacije iz labosa u Petrovoj, možda nekom dobro dođe.
Naručuje se za pretrage FSH, LH, prolaktin, estradiol, progesteron, testosteron, slobodni testosteron, SHBG, DHEAS, androstendion.
Za spermiogram se ne naručuje.

Naručivanje je moguće obaviti osobno od 7-9 i 12-15, uz povijest bolesti.
Mail-om na predbiljezbe.lab@kbc-zagreb.hr
Fax-om na 01 49 202 17

Zaprimanje uzoraka je od 7-9 sati, a izdavanje nalaza od 14-15

----------


## luna1

ej cure, dali je istina da u ljeti postupci se ne rade. Dal to znači i 7 i 8 mjesec?

----------


## mimi81

Meni je sestra rekla daa rade do 15.7.

----------


## mimi81

Kopiram poruku od AuroreBlu, ako nekome zatreba:

Korisna informacija za ponavljače ovih markera (kao i za one koji ih prvi put vade) je da ih, osim u Zavodu za transfuziju (Petrova 3) gdje se morate naručiti i čekati, možete izvaditi i u Zavodu za javno zdravstvo, Mirogojska 18, soba 12 - i to: bez naručivanja i bez čekanja (ja sam bila jutros jedina), praktički cijeli radni dan: od 7.30h do 15h. Nalazi su gotovi za 10-15 dana, i isto tako se mogu podići cijeli dan.

----------


## mimi81

Ups, zaboravila sam napisati, radi se o markerima za hiv, hepatitis i sifilis

----------


## ptica1

Kriistiina, strašno mi je žao ali vjeruj u uspješnost sljedećeg pokušaja.

Može jedna informacija bila sam na aih 09.04. i rekli su mi da ću otpusno pismo dobiti poštom, međutim već je prošlo tjedan dana a ja ga nisam dobila. 
Koliko uopće treba da dođe otpusno pismo?

----------


## Snekica

ja sam zadnji put dobila nakon 8 dana, a predzadnji nakon 11 dana. stići će, ne brini!

----------


## ptica1

Hvala na odgovoru.

----------


## milla2

Dobar dan cure! evo moram se pohvaliti da su mi izvadili 11js ,od toga su mi 3 oplođene i 3 zamrznute jupi !!! ali moram reći da je ona drogica super koju ti daju superiška  :Razz:  ali me sve boli danas ,e sad rekli su mi da najvjerojatnije na tranfer idem u sri.pa molim iskusne da mi kažu šta dalje onda?

----------


## taca70

Milla2, danas su ti rekli da su 3 oplodene? Super sko ce ici na blastice. nakon toga slijedi 10ak dana cekanja i Utrici 3x2.

----------


## milla2

danas su mi rekli  ,dali su mi  jučer utriće 3x1 do transfera,a nakon transfera 10 dana čekanja aaaaa ! jao jao super da znate kako sam sretna ,

----------


## ptica1

Milla2 navijam za tebe i tvoje 3 oplođene js i ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~

----------


## milla2

Hvala !! cure i vama sve naj naj svtarno od srca

----------


## nety

Milla ima nas vise kaj smo na cekanju... to je najgori dio Ko kad smo ko klinci cupali latice tratincica  :Smile:  samo ovaj put to izgleda nekako tipa Buuu.....nebuuu....ma buuuu...mozda nebu....ma mora bit..... a sta ako ne bude... Nista strpljenja malo i drzimo fige za 3 jajceka :Heart:

----------


## milla2

hm istina !!! sve je to više neikakva lutrija vidiš ,ja sam se čudila kako toliko jajnih stanica a ipak su mi 5 nezrele al dobro moram se zahvaliti bogu ili kome već ,da imam sreću da ih ih imam i da su 3 oplođene ,evo danas mi je 3 dan nakon  aspiracije i tek me danas manje boli? jel to normalno ,da se zabrinem ili?

----------


## nety

Anakob nemaj brige Onaj dan kad ti bude zadnji uzv ce ti reci Sutra navece Ovitrelle Nakon toga imas cijeli dan mirovanja i tek sljedeci ides na punkciju I ja sam imala istih briga M se skoro nije uspio zamijeniti Ja sam rekla Ako ne uspijes ja cu nekog na cesti zaustaviti pa nek donira :D Imas puna 3 dana za pripremiti se

----------


## nety

milla to ti je sve indvidualno nekog boli vise nekog manje Mene je samo prvi dan bolilo a curke koje su bile samnom su umirale od bolova Sam miruj prva 4-5 dana a nakon toga lagano Nista tesko ne dizati onak s noge na nogu I nadajmo se najboljem Nadajmo se da cemo mi biti sljedece koje ce ovako odgovarati na pitanja dok ce mali kmecavac kmecati kraj nas  :Smile:

----------


## milla2

Ah do transfera mirujem !! mene je bolilo jako i na punkciji onako omamljena se sjećam u magli da me boljelo a nije ni čudo kad sam imala 11 punkcija ! sad nemogu dočekati taj transfer! danas me manje boli ali grčevi su me ubijali ,ma nek boli ustvari ako je to cijena uspjeha !

----------


## anakob

Kojeg dana otvarate bolovanje i pod kojom šifrom?

----------


## mimi81

Milla2, nety, anakob sretno vama i svima kojima treba!

----------


## ČUFTICA

znači za nas koji idemo na punkciju za par dana taj koktel FAKATTT djeluje???? Iskreno!!! jel si svjesna jel osjećaš pritisak neku bol pišiiiiii

----------


## kriistiina

*ČUFTICA* ja sam u 9/2010 na punkciji umirala od bolova, bilo mi je prestrašno. Ovaj put, rekao mi je dr. Vrčić da su promijenili igle i koktel.... Apsolutno me ništa nije boljelo, onako kao malo, negdje dalekoooo osjetiš nešto, ali to nije bol.. Vjeruj mi, ja sam inače paničar i plačljivica živa, ali ovaj put je bilo totalno bezbolno.... Sa mnom je bilo još 6 žena i one su rekle isto kao i ja.... Nema boli...  Ne sekiraj se! I sretno!

----------


## frodo

*kriistina*  :Love: ,sad malo odmori od petrove i uživaj u onim malim životnim radostima,a onda hrabro i optimistično dalje !

a svim ostalim curama kojima to sada treba šaljem podršku i želim puuuuuno sreće!!!  :Heart:

----------


## kriistiina

Ma Frodo moja sad ću ja prirodno ..  :Smile:  

Pusa!

----------


## ČUFTICA

hvala *kristina* na lijepim riječima... valjda će sve biti ok ... sutra krečem s pikanjem...

----------


## mimi81

Čuftica ne boj se, koktel je dobar i ne boli

----------


## kriistiina

Evo, koliko čujem od nas 6 žena koje smo bile isti dan, samo jedna ima pozitivnu betu.... Ovim putem joj čestitam!  :Klap:

----------


## ptica1

Hajde bar je jedna, bolje i to nego niti jedna. Na žalost s čime  moramo biti zadovoljne, a valjda će biti bolje.

----------


## ptica1

Zaboravih ja čestitati i da joj se ß pravilno dupla.~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## kriistiina

Ja dosadna.. Ajd sad.. Pitanje: 3 postupka, sva tri dobitna, po 3 oplođene jajne stanice, po biologovom savršene i 99% trudnoća.. Na kraju naravno ništa ne bude... Jedan dr je rekao da mi ne vrijedi ići u postupke dalje dok ne otkrijemo razlog ne implantiranja jer sudeći po mojim "mladim" godinama (27) nešto ima što sprečava implantiranje... Spominjao je laparoskopiju, 4D UZV i mislim Histeroskopiju... Jel netko ima kakva iskustva? Ili mi bar recite na koju temu da idem ... Hvala ..

----------


## taca70

Kriistina, po meni se LPSC i histeroskopija podrazumijevaju. Ja nikako drugacije ne bih saznala da imam endometriozu.
Btw. u ponedeljak sam saznala da je jos jedna Petrovka koja nije na forumu uspjela, i to s AMH<1, 40god.

----------


## Gabi25

kristina a jesi odradila imunološke i trombofilijske pretrage? Ja bih možda prije laparoskopije napravila to- jednostavnije je a može predstavljati veliki problem. Imaš i posebnu temu- mislim da se zove imunološke pretrage- pa vidi

----------


## ValaMala

Cure, jel se mogu te imunološke i trombofilijske pretrage obaviti i privatno negdje?

----------


## Bab

kristina...i ja imam iste nedoumice kao i ti...

samo što ja imam malo više postupaka i 4 biokemijske iza sebe...u svim postupcima sa obečavajućim embrijima je došlo do implantacije ali su mrve ipak odustale.
Evo, sad se upravo borim sa sporo rastućom ß koja nikako da posustane. Sutra ju vadim po peti puta i nadam se da će krenuti prema dolje.

Meni zasada nitko nije predlagao nikakve dodatne pretrage, kao ni histero ili laparo. Iskreno, nije ni da sam baš luda za njima, ali ako bi to moglo pomoći kod rasvjetljavanja mog stanja, onda odmah pristajem na sve.

Ja za 2 tjedna imam termin kod svoje dr pa ću s njom probat popričat o svemu ovome i nadam se da ću dobit neke konkretnije smjernice.

Sve Vas puno pozdravljam, a novopečenim trudnicama ( koje nisu tu s nama na forumu) želim najsretnijih 9 mjeseci.

pusa svim petrovkama ( i šire  :Smile:  )

----------


## taca70

Evo ja npr. nakon svih neuspjeha nisam radila imunologiju ni trombofiliju, samo LAC, ACA, d-dimere i fibrinogen. 3x sam nakon transfera bila na Fragminu pa nista, uzimala i Dexametazon pa nista, Andol isto.
Bab,  :Heart:

----------


## Gabi25

taco nisam mislila da je kod svih taj problem, ali govorim iz iskustva na što me poslao dr.R. nakon 2 biokemijske i uvijek dobrih embrija- ponavljanje svih hormona i te pretrage.
Ni kod mene nije u tome problem (već odjednom povišen TSH) ali mi je drago da sam to napravila jer bi se uvijek pitala- zašto nisam, možda je u tome problem.

----------


## taca70

Gabi25, ma logicno da ne idemo svi po istoj spranci samo mislim da je problem imunologije ili trombofilije iznimno rijedak i da se i tako sve svodi na Fragmin. Mene je na ove pretrage sto sam gore navela poslao dr.V nakon 2 biokemijske i sve je bilo ok a dr.R mi nikada nije ni spominjao da bih trebala napraviti nesto vise. Iskreno, ja vise nemam volje ispitivati nepoznato, najvise vjerujem u kvalitetan embrij. Ipak, svima preporucujem da razgovaraju sa svojim doktorima i da ih malo potaknu da razmisle o mogucim uzrocima neuspjeha. Npr. Bab bi svakako trebala ispitati moze li se naci ikakav uzrok tim biokemijskim.

----------


## Gabi25

Slažem se s tobom- iako je na kraju možda ipak ključ svega kvalitetan embrij.
Meni je dr.R rekao da sam možda samo imala peh 2 puta i da embriji nisu bili dovoljno kvalitetni
Ali sad oftopičarimo totalno :Grin:

----------


## taca70

> Ali sad oftopičarimo totalno


 Malo da ali nema veze, neka cure procitaju razlicita iskustva, mozda ce koristiti.

----------


## kriistiina

Hvala cure.. U petak idem vaditi krv za tu trombofiliju, imunološke pretrage sve što sam napravila su ok, hormoni isto, ma sve ok... Sad ćemo vidjeti taj nalaz od krvi pa idemo dalje.... Neka boli, nek me ubijaju, ali ako to znači moju bebu pristajem na sve ..

----------


## GIZMOS

> Cure, jel se mogu te imunološke i trombofilijske pretrage obaviti i privatno negdje?


Mogu. Ja sam se raspitivala, ali na kraju odustala i uspijela užicati uputnicu od dr.opće prakse. Za 5 osnovnih pretraga (genetski faktori trombofilije) cijena je bila oko 8300 kn (Analiza Split), a tu su ti onda još i dodatne pretrage koje se sagledavaju skupa da bi se dobila cjelovita slika (prošireni koagulogram: radila sam ga na uputnicu i uz nalaz je stajao i obračun bolnice i bilo je oko 3000 kn) + još i imunološke pretrage (ANA, LAC... )...Skupilo bi se tu za jedan kompletan postupak sa lijekovima

----------


## ValaMala

Pa to nije normalno, koja cijena. Naravno, ne dolazi u obzir, dobit ću to valjda od mog ginača...

----------


## nety

Meni je danas 10 dan od ET i n vidjela sma na WC-uu na papiru smedi iscjedak Sutra sam planirala betu ici vaditi ici cu ali mislim da nista ovaj puta  :Sad:

----------


## mimi81

Nety budeš vidjela sutra kad izvadiš betu  :Love:

----------


## anakob

Hey evo da se i ja javim,kao teškio oblik PCOS-a bez duphastona nema ni krvarenja i tako ja 14.4 popila zadnju tabletu i čekam,čekam. Inače dolazila 4-5 dan.Zvala sam u petrovu i vele ako ne dođe do utorka odmah doći na uzv. Test negativan a ja razoćarana. Prvi postupak i već problemi

----------


## nety

Jako sma tuzna  :Sad:  beta 0
Još juce cim sam prokrvarila sam znala da je gotovo s nadanjem :Mad:

----------


## sanja1

Nety :Love: ,proći će tuga,drži se :Kiss: .

----------


## niki78

pozdrav cure! oprostite što ovako upadam, ali hitno mi treba informaciju da li kad dolazim u Petrovu na pikanje u isto vrijeme dobijem i decapeptyl i gonal. Planiram doći u 17 sati sa jednim i drugim lijekom. Bila sam sigurna da i jedan i drugi lijek mogu dobiti u isto vrijeme, ali sad sam malo čitala po forumu i vidim da si neke cure u jutro piknu decapeptyl, a poslije podne gonal. To bi onda značilo da moram do Petrove 2 puta dnevno?!

----------


## Snekica

Niki78, jedno za drugim pikaš. Ne brini!  Ja sam jedno za drugim, najprije Dec. pa odmah nakon njega Gonale. Sretno!

----------


## Sela

Sto bi mi bez nase *Sneki* :Heart: 
*tlatincica,Bab*

----------


## kriistiina

> Jako sma tuzna  beta 0
> Još juce cim sam prokrvarila sam znala da je gotovo s nadanjem


Drži se draga! Žao mi je ...  :Sad:

----------


## niki78

> Niki78, jedno za drugim pikaš. Ne brini!  Ja sam jedno za drugim, najprije Dec. pa odmah nakon njega Gonale. Sretno!


snekica puno hvala...trebat će mi puno sreće  :Smile: 

i ja svima želim puno sreće i nek nam uspije što prije da postanemo mame :Smile:

----------


## nety

Najgore od svega je sto imam apsolutno sve simptome implantacije Imala sam 2 dana smedi iscjedak ali sam nekako odmah znala da nema nis od toga I drugi dan beta 0 iscjedak stao, zloceste tete menge  :Mad:  nigdje na vidiku Totalno sma sva sporemecena  :Sad: 
Idem slj tj da me stave na listu za jesen Necu odustati nema sanse

----------


## kriistiina

*Drage sretan Uskrs!!!* 
Da slijedeći sve dočekamo sa svojim bebama u naručju!!!! Pusa

----------


## Bab

I ja svim dragim curama sa ovog pdf-a želim sretan i blagoslovljen Uskrs. I nek svaka od nas pronađe svoju sreću i razlog za smijeh...pusa velika

----------


## Snekica

I od mene, SRETAN USKRS!

----------


## tikki

Također i od mene, svima sretan Uskrs! Pusa!

----------


## luna1

Sretan Uskrs želim i ja .................................

----------


## sanja1

Drage moje sretan vam svima Uskrs i daj Bože da sljedeći dočekamo sa svojim bebuljcima ili barem trudne :Yes: .

----------


## frodo

I ja svima vama želim sretan i blagoslovljen Uskrs...a do idućeg  Uskrsa da neke od vaših ( naših ) želja postanu stvarnost  :Smile:  !

----------


## ČUFTICA

evo curke ja krenula još prošlu srijedu sa pikanjem, a od jučer primam još dodatno gonale... trbuh mi je sav u točkicama plavim... u nedjelju(8dc) imam prvi uzv pa čemo vidjeti jel smo nekaj napravili... za sada se osijećam ok malo me zateže( nadam se da je to ok)??!! 

sve curke kojima nije uspjelo ovaj put bude, jednog dana čemo mi svi doći na red, ima mjesta za sve nas... netko prije netko kasnije ali mi čemo sve prije hihihi....

----------


## kriistiina

Čuftice ne sekiraj se.. I meni stomak bude plav, napirim se, zateže, žulja  :Smile: ... To su čari pikanja  :Smile: .. Sretno i javi kako stvari stoje u nedjelju! A ja držim fige !!!!

----------


## Vanchriban

Dobra večer!

Malo sam se uspavala pa me nije dugo bilo. Nema ništa novo kod nas, bili smo prošli tjedan u Petrovoj vaditi markere i sve ostalo a sutra nas čeka psiholog i pravnik na Šalati. Zanima me u biti koliko traje razgovor s oboje? Kod psihologa smo u 11 naručeni i javljeno mi je da odmah iza tog idemo pravniku. Meni znaju radit probleme na poslu radi izostajanja usred radnog vremena pa bi mi ovo bila korisna informacija  :Smile:

----------


## kriistiina

Ja danas samo odgovaram  :Smile: .. 

Koliko znam ne traje dugo, mi smo kod pravnika bili 10 minuta (dok je papire isprintala ..), a kod psihologa nekih pola sata... E sad, vjerujem da je to i individualno, ništa ne pitaj, sve ti je jasno pa će i trajati kraće..  :Smile:  Nadam se da sam bar malko pomogla  :Smile: .. Sretno!

----------


## tikki

Mi smo kod pravnice bili doslovno 3 minute, psihologica pak voli pričati, ali ako joj pokažeš da je sve jasno možda se malo "ubrza" (i mi smo kod nje bili oko pola h).

Sretno!

----------


## ježić

Vanchriban, mi smo kod psihologa bili nekih 20-tak minuta, a kod pravnika valjda ni punih 5 minuta.

----------


## Vanchriban

Hvala cure!

Dobro sam se nasmijala na ovo "ništa ne pitaj", ne mislim stvarno ispitivati, valjda nebude ni mm ništa zapanjujuće izvalio, on je od onih koji šute ko tulci pa me uvijek frka hoće ga itko shvatit ozbiljno  :Razz: 
Javim vam dojmove kad se vratim  :Wink:

----------


## taca70

Ja bih rekla da je problem tako kratkog pravnog savjetovanja totalna neinformiranost pacijenata vezano za Zakon koja me je sokirala prilikom mog zadnjeg postupka u Petrovoj. Vecina cura nije imala blage veze da postoji ogranicenje oplodnje na 3 js pa su se pitale sta se desilo sa ostatkom njihovih js, jedna je cak mislila da je zabranjeno zamrzavati js a ne zametke. Ako je to pravno savjetovanje vec obavezno neka barem odrade svoj posao kako treba.

----------


## kriistiina

taco totalno se slažem s tobom... Ali znaš i sama da to kod nas tako ide, samo da nas što brže odrade pa da mogu biti slobodni  :Smile:

----------


## ČUFTICA

*taca70* u pravu si definitivno... ništa ti ne objasne, a što je najbolje to su naša prava... ako ne pročitaš negdje sama  nema šanse da nekaj saznaš..kada smo mi bili kod psihologa siđalo mi se jedino to što je razgovarala s mojim mužem da vidi koliko je on upučen u to i to mi je fakat super... jel drugo je kad čuju od doktora nego kad ti prepričavaš... ili dok ne vidi... kad je moj MM vidio injekcije koje si moram davati, opal je u nesvjest i drago mi je bilo kaj je sve to imao priliku vidjeti ... jel jedno je kad ti čuješ, a jedno kad vidiš...

*kristina* naravno da ću se javljati pomalo... bitno je da smo krenuli

----------


## nety

Ja sam ponovno na nogama ...dosla sebi odmah odletila u Petrovu narucila se za jesen Sta je tu je Ne odustajem
Meni je smao bitno da bude ...bar nekad beba ..nemora iz prve ..moze i iz druge  :Smile: 
Odlucila sma se ne zezati i moljakati dr uputnicu za hormone nego sama otici privatno Sta bi mi osim hormona stitnjace preporucili još prekontrolirati
Niko mi nis ne govori pa da cujem od onih koji su prošli šta i ja Znam da to sve nemre biti garancija da ce drugi put uspijeti ali da bar prije nego što krenem vidim dali je sve u redu

----------


## ježić

> Ja bih rekla da je problem tako kratkog pravnog savjetovanja totalna neinformiranost pacijenata vezano za Zakon koja me je sokirala prilikom mog zadnjeg postupka u Petrovoj. Vecina cura nije imala blage veze da postoji ogranicenje oplodnje na 3 js pa su se pitale sta se desilo sa ostatkom njihovih js, jedna je cak mislila da je zabranjeno zamrzavati js a ne zametke. Ako je to pravno savjetovanje vec obavezno neka barem odrade svoj posao kako treba.


Da, nažalost to je tako. Jedino što je s nama pravnica progovorila je bilo: Dobar dan! Dajte mi papire od psihologa. i Doviđenja!
Ma kakvo pravno savjetovanje. Po meni to nema veze s vezom. Mogu samo reći, bogu hvala na internetu!

----------


## taca70

> Sta bi mi osim hormona stitnjace preporucili još prekontrolirati


 Jesi vec radila hormone i kada? Ako nisi u proteklih godinu dana, osnovni set hormona su ti FSH, LH, E2, PRL i stitnjaca od 2-5dc. Nazovi Salzer u Subicevoj.

----------


## nety

Nisam znala da se to radi 2 dan ciklusa Meni je danas 5i ma ima u Dubravi poliklinika Stela To mi je blize Nisam nikad jedino su mi za vrijeme postupka Estradiol vadili

----------


## Vanchriban

Jutro!

Papiri od psihologa i pravnika pribavljeni i čuče u fasciklu  :Wink: 
Cure koje ste vadile markere i ostalo u Petrovoj, rekli su nam da dođemo sutra po nalaze ( vadili smo krv prošli četvrtak.) Šta mislite jel ima šanse da su već gotovi da skoknem danas po njih?

----------


## ValaMala

*nety*, važan ti je jako i AMH, pokazuje zalihu jajnih stanica. On može pokazati ukoliko je žena u pred-menopauzi npr.

Osim toga, meni su vadili na VV: Slobodni testosteron, testosteron, inzulin, TSH, LH, FSH, Estradiol, Prolaktin, DHEA-S. Savjetujem ti da svakako tražiš uputnicu, je će te sve to izaći skupo ako ideš privatno. I da, vadi se 2-5 dc. Puno puno sreće

----------


## nety

Danas sam izvadila hormone stitnjace Za spolne sma se raspitala posto je postupak frisko iz mene rekli su da nakon 2 uredne menstruacije mogu icic to vaditi

----------


## ježić

> Jutro!
> 
> Papiri od psihologa i pravnika pribavljeni i čuče u fasciklu 
> Cure koje ste vadile markere i ostalo u Petrovoj, rekli su nam da dođemo sutra po nalaze ( vadili smo krv prošli četvrtak.) Šta mislite jel ima šanse da su već gotovi da skoknem danas po njih?


Mi smo na nalaze markera čekali tjedan dana. Ako su ti rekli da sutra dođeš, onda će ti vjerojatno sutra i biti gotovi. Možeš i nazvati i pitati za svaki slučaj.

----------

